# * Especulación con ALTCOINS V



## calopez (5 Dic 2018)

Venimos de
Especulación con ALTCOINS IV


----------



## Muad'dib (5 Dic 2018)

Gracias amado lidl. 

Y ya que te tenemos por aquí, ¿serías tan amable de cerrar el hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XIII y chinchetear el Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XIV?

gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## paketazo (5 Dic 2018)

Esperemos que cuando se cierre este hilo la situación y el ánimo de los implicados sea muy diferente al actual. Y con diferente quiero decir positivo.

Ganar dinero nunca ha sido tarea sencilla...al menos no para mi.

Aquí hemos pasado de la ignorancia a ser dioses, y acto seguido a hundirnos en el fango...era algo que tampoco podía cogernos de sorpresa, aun que quizá fue todo más rápido de lo esperado...tanto llegar al olimpo, como caer al infierno.

Ahora estamos estigmatizados, y todo lo que huela a crypto o BTC parece apestado...bien, eso no tiene por que ser malo a largo plazo.

Veremos como termina este hilo, espero estar por aquí para verlo.

Un saludo y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## davitin (5 Dic 2018)

Ya era hora de abrir un nuevo hilo, el antiguo no abria desde tapatalk desde hacia bastante tiempo.


----------



## plus ultra (5 Dic 2018)

Casi todo el top100 en rojo y FACTOM en +10,desde que paketazo aviso se ha hecho un x4.

No es una subida a lo tonto,ha sido adoptada por Yooya una plataforma de video en china y lo mejor de todo no esta en ningún "gran" exchange, su entrada en BINANCE,BITHUMB,COINBASE,OKEX... podria dar un pump de los bonitos.

Menos mal el arreglo del hilo,como he dicho mas de una ves uno de los mejores hilos de la red hablando de especulación de criptos.


----------



## hoppe (5 Dic 2018)

Menos mal, nuevo hilo. El otro ya se hacía insufrible!

Waves también en plena escalada rally (como comentaba cabezadecanoa en el otro hilo). Motivos que yo sepa, acaban de sacar la wallet para móviles, y la semana que viene implementan los Smart contrats.

Y la otra cara de la moneda:

Twitter

ETCDEV, uno de los grupos desarrolladores más importantes de ETC lo deja. Dicen que con el crash del mercado no pueden seguir financiándose.

Lo curioso de esto es que, a pesar de la noticia, la cotización de ETC ni se ha movido, cuando lo normal seria que pegara un buen dump.


----------



## paketazo (5 Dic 2018)

hoppe dijo:


> Menos mal, nuevo hilo. El otro ya se hacía insufrible!
> 
> Waves también en plena escalada rally (como comentaba cabezadecanoa en el otro hilo). Motivos que yo sepa, acaban de sacar la wallet para móviles, y la semana que viene implementan los Smart contrats.
> 
> ...



Esa frase en negrita va a ser la clave de los próximos meses, sobre todo para plantillas de developers implicados, así como en tema comercial y marketing.

Las cribas son lo que tienen, desplazan del mercado lo que no es capaz de aguantar...los dinosaurios eran demasiado grandes y poco eficientes.

Creo que quedarán muchos zombies que ya no resurgirán, sobre todo monedas creadas para aprovechar la coyuntura del pump, y financiar proyectos en muchos casos absurdos...otros, que también los hay, financiaban proyectos con fundamento, pero no es lo mismo hacer cuentas con BTC 10.000
o ETH a 800$, 

Veremos en unos meses lo que sobrevive, sobre todo me refiero a que sigan cumpliendo en la medida de lo posible su roadmap.

Ayer por ejemplo leía a un integrante de Dash, que con estos precios, parte de la plantilla va a tener que esperar tiempos mejores para financiar proyectos futuros (no es lo mismo tener 5 developers sobre algo a tiempo completo, que uno solo a tiempo parcial)

Lo que le ha pasado a ETC, les está pasando a todos...la minería BTC por ejemplo, ha sufrido una buena bajada de hash

Bitcoin Hashrate chart

Luego, se han alineado satélites en el mejor momento (Ver & Co... Vs Craig & Co) con sus engendros, flaco favor le han hecho a la confianza del mercado con sus divagaciones de dioses y genios.

El consenso es un problema en este mundillo, sobre todo cuando una coin empieza a crecer y adoptarse, ya que todos quieren tener razón con el siguiente movimiento...¿Cuántos forks de BTC hay ya hoy en día?

Todo eso actúa de manera negativa inicialmente, aun que luego pueda servir para avanzar, pero a corto plazo sería como si una empresa saca acciones a mercado para financiarse bajo el formato Class A, class B, class C … todo eso está muy bien, pero diluye la confianza así como el nuevo capital inversor que titubea a la hora de decidirse.

Veremos, pero si me dicen que todo esto sería lo que es hoy hace 5 años, no me lo creería, así que probablemente no me crea dónde estaremos dentro de 5 años...para bien o mal.

Un saludo


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (5 Dic 2018)

Bueno,pues parece que Bakkt, lanzará futuros de Bitcoin,Tron y Ripple en primera instancia.
Tal vez sería interesante tener la mayor parte de nuestra inversión en ellas.Y ojo,que se rumorea que poco después irán entrando otras poco a poco y una de las que más se habla es sorprendente Verge,por delante de muchas otras con más solera.


----------



## Madmarxius (5 Dic 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Bueno,pues parece que Bakkt, lanzará futuros de Bitcoin,Tron y Ripple en primera instancia.
> Tal vez sería interesante tener la mayor parte de nuestra inversión en ellas.Y ojo,que se rumorea que poco después irán entrando otras poco a poco y una de las que más se habla es sorprendente Verge,por delante de muchas otras con más solera.



Menos mal que hay nuevo hilo, dejé de entrar porque no se podía usar.

Verge es una gran mierda que solo vale para pumpear, eso no quiebra porque no hay nada, es solo p&d, si baja a muy pocos satoshis entro, sino, ni con un palo.

Ripple se llevará la palma, de calle. A modo de ejemplo solo hace falta ver la cotización de xrp ahora vs hace un año, es de todas las criptos que conozco la única que sigue en pie.

Lo sorprendente es como no hay practicamente una cripto aún capaz de andar sola, que no esté correlacionada con bitcoin, apenas empieza ripple, como mucho. Esto indica una inmadurez terrible del mercado, una alta manipulación y mucho desconocimiento, la mayoría de criptos, guano del malo, unos y ceros sin sentido, las que apunten a algún mercado y sean capaces de vender algo más que humo, se llevarán la palma. El tema ahora, esta en ser capaces de ver eso, y esperar.


----------



## easyridergs (6 Dic 2018)

¿Pero vosotros tenéis idea alguna de como va a funcionar Bakkt? A ver si nos informamos un poco. Todo lo que entre en Bakkt va a quedar secuestrado en precio, van a utilizar la reserva fraccionaria con las criptos que gestionen.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (6 Dic 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> ¿Pero vosotros tenéis idea alguna de como va a funcionar Bakkt? A ver si nos informamos un poco. Todo lo que entre en Bakkt va a quedar secuestrado en precio, van a utilizar la reserva fraccionaria con las criptos que gestionen.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk




Éso ya lo hemos ido diciendo. Pero tienen que vender su producto,para que alguien quiera comprarlo tienen que hacerlo atractivo.Crees que si lo sacan sin más en medio de éste Bear market,alguien va a comprar?.
Yo por lo menos preveo que cuando lo saquen produzcan un buen movimiento alcista en el mercado para hacerlo atractivo,para que la gente piense que ahí se puede ganar dinero fácil y les compren.


----------



## easyridergs (6 Dic 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Éso ya lo hemos ido diciendo. Pero tienen que vender su producto,para que alguien quiera comprarlo tienen que hacerlo atractivo.Crees que si lo sacan sin más en medio de éste Bear market,alguien va a comprar?.
> Yo por lo menos preveo que cuando lo saquen produzcan un buen movimiento alcista en el mercado para hacerlo atractivo,para que la gente piense que ahí se puede ganar dinero fácil y les compren.



Claro, claro, seguramente al principio puede que haya pumpeo, pero es un secuestro en toda regla de esas cryptos y a la larga va a ser malísimo.

Ah, y de XRP os habéis mirado el supply y el que tienen apalancado los bancos. Además de que los bancos no usan el token sino la plataforma. Esta fase de pardillos ya deberíamos haberla pasado aquí en burbuja.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Dic 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Casi las 5:00 hilo nuevo.
> 
> Estamos en Sell off.
> 
> A ver quien tiene cojones de de seguir el guión.



Quien es esa India ? y la solución Dorada ?...no sera un Fake ?...


----------



## Divad (6 Dic 2018)

Están todos los mercados cayendo, por lo que no hay que preocuparse si no rebota... lo siguiente que pueden hacer es enviarnos al matadero...



Spoiler



Los billetes al búnker valen caros:rolleye:


Spoiler



Nos vemos en el paraíso :XX:


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (6 Dic 2018)

Parece que la decisión sobre el ETF de VanEck se retrasa al 27 febrero.


----------



## Seronoser (6 Dic 2018)

Gracias por abrir el nuevo hilo. Esperemos que sea tan interesante como el anterior, y que todos podamos aprender más, sobre todo en estos momentos de incertidumbre total...en todos los mercados


----------



## Divad (7 Dic 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Parece que la decisión sobre el ETF de VanEck se retrasa al 27 febrero.



Deberían de comenzar a rodar cabezas... todo un puto año con el palo y la zanahoria...


----------



## Cayo Marcio (7 Dic 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Deberían de comenzar a rodar cabezas... todo un puto año con el palo y la zanahoria...



Hoy no...mañana...


----------



## plus ultra (7 Dic 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Parece que la decisión sobre el ETF de VanEck se retrasa al 27 febrero.




He leído algo del nasdaq también pero,estarán respaldados esos contratos con BTC?


----------



## Pablo Villa (7 Dic 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Parece que la decisión sobre el ETF de VanEck se retrasa al 27 febrero.



9-II :


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (7 Dic 2018)

plus ultra dijo:


> He leído algo del nasdaq también pero,estarán respaldados esos contratos con BTC?



Lo dudo bastante.En mi humilde opinión comprarán Bitcoin para poder manipular los precios en las exchanges a su gusto.Pero al cliente no se le darán Bitcoins de verdad,no tienen por qué hacerlo.Lo que significa que por mucha gente que entre en ésos futuros ,no afectarán al precio,ya que al precio sólo le afecta lo que pase en los exchanges.
Hay que estar atentos a los momentos en los que les interese que la cosa vaya para arriba,para hacer apetecible su producto y en los momentos en los que les convenga que los precios caigan. A tomar por culo la filosofía que nos habíamos montado sobre el cryproworld y los cambios de paradigma monetarios.
Los ETF han venido para cagarse en todo éso.


----------



## Pirro (7 Dic 2018)

Hay que decir que la corrección está siendo mas brutal que la anterior.

En la anterior, máximo especulativo en Diciembre de 2013 -$1200 aprox-, mínimo en Junio de 2015 -$220-, más o menos un año y medio tardó en llegar a mínimos para lentamente, remontar desde esa cifra. Caída de un 80%.

En la actual, maximo de $20.000 hace casi justo un año y ahora a $3300. Un 84% desde máximos y en menos de un año.

Si la cotización está siguiendo un patrón que se repetirá en el tiempo -que tal vez sea mucho suponer- por un lado parece que deberíamos estar cerca del suelo, por el otro, que vamos a tener un 2019 tan ‘divertido’ en criptolandia como lo fue 2015...

Quizá los futuros, ETF y demás instrumentos financieros cambien el panorama, aumentando la virulencia de los ciclos bajistas y alcistas pero en cualquier caso, no esperaría mucha más adrenalina en los mercados en mucho tiempo. Después del ajuste, salvo evento fundamental que cambie el escenario, viene la ‘edad de hielo’. Todavía tendrán que quebrar muchos proyectos a medida que se les agote el cash y sigan sin cumplir con sus hojas de ruta. Todavía los que han palmado pasta a paladas tienen que superar el trauma.

Ojalá me equivoque, el primer interesado en errar soy yo, pero creo que tenemos AÑOS de “aburrimiento” especulativo, lo que no quita que quizá empiece a ser buen momento para ir entrando, despacito y con cautela.

Un saludo


----------



## paketazo (7 Dic 2018)

*Pirro* Aquí dejo los datos bastante aproximados de lo que sucedió en la subida vertical de nov/dic 2014...se llegó aproximadamente a la cota de 1200$ como bien dices, y luego la tendencia bajista logró unos mínimos en torno a 180$...lo recuerdo bien, pues tuve la suerte de pillar unos cuantos a precios próximos.

Tenemos un 85% de corrección...

Las verticalidades en las subidas de los mercados, siempre se pagan con retornos a la base de la vertical, y en esta subida así fue.


Si se repitiera el patrón ahora, tenemos un máximo de 19900 aproximadamente, la media de varios exchangers da algo menos, pero tomaremos esos 19900.

Aplicando el 85% de corrección nos sale 2985$ aproximadamente.

Estos días se han visto los 3250$

¿podría tener continuación el rebote de hoy?

Podría, pero es posible que busquen perforar este suelo de 3250$ para desahuciar a los que queden con dudas, y entonces al perder los 3000$ es muy posible ver ese -85%

Si el patrón continuase, dejo datos del timing anterior.

El máximo de 1200 fue a finales de nov 2014, y el mínimo de esa tendencia fue en enero del 2015 con un amago de repetir mínimo en agosto del 2015.

¿entonces?

Bien, tenemos que hizo falta un año y un mes para purgar los pecados, y luego 6 meses en tierra de nadie.

El mínimo que se esperaría ahora en esos teóricos 2850$, debería producirse en torno a enero del 2019 y estaríamos hasta julio en tierra de nadie.

Todo esto, es solo un análisis del último patrón, y no tiene por que parecerse en nada a lo que pueda pasar, solo lo dejo por aquí para que cada uno analice y piense que la psicología de la masa es siempre muy parecida, da igual la época, (se basan en miedo y euforia...na da de matemática), la matemática, y en este caso la estadística, podría ser nuestra aliada… y a veremos.

Yo si veo que en enero se nos pone en 2850$, me va a costar un huevo no pillar algo del pastel, pero sim prisa, pues entiendo que lo dejarán dormir por ahí un tiempo.

Y si sigue bajando, pues nada, a seguir aprendiendo.

Un saludo


----------



## StalkerTlön (8 Dic 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> India dice ser un Insider, y a Pulgoso le convenció.
> 
> La historia que cuenta del BTC es totalmente Insider, y Clapham debe ser el único que sabe si lo que dice es totalmente verdad o parcialmente verdad: La clave es ALGORITMO *de Clapham*.... disfrazado de cripto.
> 
> ...



Videodrome - Espirales... - 18/11/18 - RTVE.es

Podcast de Phi


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Dic 2018)

Negro ¿ ETH, IOTA, XRP, XLM, BTC, PIVX, Monero ?...¿ cuala la ves mas futuro ?...


----------



## Polo_00 (9 Dic 2018)

No sé si lo habéis visto... anuncio de carrefour con tecnología Blockchain:

A partir del segundo 25 del video:

http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ef0NdrVrrlE









Esto no ha terminado, sobreviviremos


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 Dic 2018)

Bueno todo lo que baja sube...y sino cuando me rencarne me lo fundo en barcos...y todo lo demás...:X


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 Dic 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> No necesariamente; lo contrario sí es una ley universal.
> 
> Aquí estamos en el lado malo: Lo que baja puede seguir bajando hasta cero, y de esto hay miles de ejemplos, o millones.
> 
> ...



Tal vez si al final peta todo el FIAT, entonces y solo entonces, pudiera ser (verbo condicional) que las Criptos triunfaran...junto con el Horoh, Plata, Tierras, Latunes, pistolas automaticas...Mad Max puro y duro...pero tampoco quiero llegar a eso...:X


----------



## KA3UMUPOBUU (13 Dic 2018)

una pregunta para los tecnicos 

¿existen hard forks no amistosos de cryptos no minables? os agradeceria si me poneis algun ejemplo


----------



## vpsn (14 Dic 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Pero no caerá esa breva, porque esto no entra en rebote ni a tiros.



Esto va a tardar mucho en subir, la gente esta con el dedo preparado para vender cuando suba un poco.


----------



## davitin (15 Dic 2018)

Bankera saca exchange el lunes y ya lleva un +75% de subida en 7 días.

Todo el mundo decía que era scam, pues no.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (16 Dic 2018)

Sin tener ni puñetera idea y un montón de cagadas y contados aciertos...,me parece pronto para volver a entrar.


----------



## Bucanero (17 Dic 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> *REDDCOIN *
> 
> El grafico de REDDCOIN sigue un patron de fractales .
> Estamos ahora en la fase ultima del 3r fractal . El anterior fractal comenzo
> ...



Pues queda aquí escrito. Le metí a 32 satosis 100 dolares. Haber que ocurre.
Un saludo a todos.

---------- Post added 17-dic-2018 at 14:29 ----------

Si ya se que tiene que bajar un poco más, hasta 16, pero me han podido las ganas y el aburrimiento.

pdta: Gracias claphamn por compartir y también a los demás.


----------



## easyridergs (17 Dic 2018)

Este hilo ha muerto ¡¡¡¡¡

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bucanero (17 Dic 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Este hilo ha muerto ¡¡¡¡¡
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



Hombre es que el mercado está jodi... y lo que parece que le queda. Ahora es el momento de ver que proyectos verdaderamente aportan algo y estudiarlos. 

Criptomonedas: La purga comenzó y no puede detenerse | Criptomonedas e ICOs

Según esta noticia no quedarán más de 50 monedas. No se... ¿Que opinan?


----------



## davitin (17 Dic 2018)

Que opinis de esta ultima subida? tenemos alt season?


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (17 Dic 2018)

Rebote del gato muerto?


----------



## paketazo (17 Dic 2018)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Rebote del gato muerto?



No va a morir…lo necesario no muere, simplemente se hace un hueco, y permanece en él hasta que pasa de ser necesario a imprescindible.

La duda es saber si se quedará solo en necesario, o pasará en algún momento futuro a imprescindible.

Un saludo


----------



## paketazo (18 Dic 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham no cree que vayamos parriba , pepe ...( aun )
> Esto es un rebote puntual , pero seguira bajando . Porque la burbuja
> todavia no se ha desinflado todavia . Hasta que no caiga un 90 % , no tocara suelo . Luego , cuando llegue a 2K ( o 2.5K ) veremos lateralidad
> estara tonteando sobre los 2K durante meses y meses y meses para desespero de los que necesitan el fiat . Esa sera la fase de consolidacion y
> ...



Los patrones efectivamente suelen repetirse, lo que no suele repetirse es el timing en el que suceden...la anterior vez fueron 3 años...esta vez puede ser 1 o 5 eso cambiará seguro.

¿por que cambia el timing?

Por que en la anterior vez no teníamos ese dato y ahora sí, lo que hace que el algoritmo varíe gracias a estos nuevos datos incorporados de la historia reciente de BTC.

Lo del 90% es posible, yo apostaría por un 85% la zona de 2750$/2850$ 

Sea como sea veo que cambias de parecer y aceptas un nuevo subidón del BTC justo cuando tu estés dentro...muy bien, aceptarlo es el primer paso.

Un saludo


----------



## plus ultra (18 Dic 2018)

Bucanero dijo:


> Hombre es que el mercado está jodi... y lo que parece que le queda. Ahora es el momento de ver que proyectos verdaderamente aportan algo y estudiarlos.
> 
> Criptomonedas: La purga comenzó y no puede detenerse | Criptomonedas e ICOs
> 
> Según esta noticia no quedarán más de 50 monedas. No se... ¿Que opinan?




50? y muchas son creo yo pero eso no es nada nuevo,en este hilo lo hemos hablado en incontables ocasiones al igual que ninguno deje de recordar que el titulo del hilo es "ESPECULACIÓN" con altcoin.

Referente a la actividad del mismo pues tienes que contar que muchos de lo que se equivocaron y pensaban que era un hilo/foro donde podían coger info para "invertir" su dinero y retirarse con una jubilación anticipada ya han abandonado en barco (tanto foro como mundillo) y lo de aportar posibles subidas cada vez esta mas difícil, una de las cosas por que esta todo paralizado y lo se de buena mano es que se están dando noticias y rumores a cuenta gotas,¿por que? muy fácil sacar cualquier cosa ahora es perder mercado,no es lo mismo sacar ahora la entrada en un gran exchange o el avance técnico de un proyecto que hacerlo cuando esta entrando capital nuevo. 

La cosa no esta tan mal como parece,entre noviembre y diciembre hay bastantes proyectos que han tenido una muy buena subida habla de x2 x3 x4.. pero para eso habría que haber comprado desde ese punto y es difícil hacerlo si solo nos agarramos a lo que tenemos en nuestra cartera esperando que suba.

WAVES 0.00027 BTC a 0.00075 BTC

FACTOM 0.00123 BTC a 0.00278 BTC

EDGELESS 0.000017 BTC a 0.000030 BTC

TENX 0.00007 BTC a 0.00014 BTC


----------



## Bucanero (18 Dic 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Que opinis de esta ultima subida? tenemos alt season?



Uff.. La verdad es que tengo sensaciones encontradas. Por un lado todo el mundo dice que bajista pero estamos todos esperando que el mercado capitule para poder entrar y no veo que terminemos de tirar la toalla la gente. Me inclino a por rebote de gato muerto pero vamos, que todo puede ser.


----------



## Bucanero (18 Dic 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Aviso de turbulencia probable por Ley marcial en USA.
> 
> No entren en pánico, pero acopien alimentos para un par de semanas o tres.
> 
> ...



A mi quien me gusta y lo sigo con cautela es a jorge guerra en you tube
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (19 Dic 2018)

ESTE HOMBRE PUEDE VER EL FUTURO DE BITCOIN DESDE EL 2011 - YouTube


----------



## Bucanero (19 Dic 2018)

Uff esto de verlo subir todo, así... me cabrea. Si supera los 4000 y algo pues le meto algo. Poco, para quitarme el gusanillo más que otra cosa. 

La idea del miedo y que nos quieren tener atemorizados los poderoso te la compro clapham. Por eso ya no me preocupo tanto, por si hay guerra entre Ukrania - Rusia y todas esas cosas. La guerra es económica y el resto fuegos artificiales para acojonarnos. Ojo, que no digo que al final, si pase algo gordo de verdad, pero ahora mismo no lo veo. Ni siquiera una recesión profunda. No les interesa. Yo creo que vamos a una japonizacion de nuestra economía y con eso pueden tirar años. Es solo una opinión probablemente errada.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Dic 2018)

El momento de las criptos volvera a renacer en 2020, cuando el FIAT haga estallido...


----------



## Seronoser (19 Dic 2018)

Bucanero dijo:


> Uff esto de verlo subir todo, así... me cabrea. Si supera los 4000 y algo pues le meto algo. Poco, para quitarme el gusanillo más que otra cosa.
> 
> La idea del miedo y que nos quieren tener atemorizados los poderoso te la compro clapham. Por eso ya no me preocupo tanto, por si hay guerra entre Ukrania - Rusia y todas esas cosas. La guerra es económica y el resto fuegos artificiales para acojonarnos. Ojo, que no digo que al final, si pase algo gordo de verdad, pero ahora mismo no lo veo. Ni siquiera una recesión profunda. No les interesa. Yo creo que vamos a una japonizacion de nuestra economía y con eso pueden tirar años. Es solo una opinión probablemente errada.
> Un saludo a todos.



Por Ucrania-Rusa no te preocupes. No hay ninguna guerra. Eso lo alimentan los medios occidentales, a los que el aún presidente ucraniano, alimenta con tonterías. En las elecciones de las próximas semanas, el ucraniano-americano se va a tomar por culo y todo seguirá igual.

No te olvides que millones de ucranianos (y ucranianas...), viven en Rusia. y tan tranquilos. Así que si el mundo explota, no será por ese lado.


----------



## lurker (20 Dic 2018)

ChainLink es la polla, está contra el $ al nivel de justo hace un año con un BTC a 4 veces menos en valor


----------



## davitin (21 Dic 2018)

Bueno, a ver hasta donde subimos.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Dic 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Pauta de ejemplo con DJI en mensual



¿Descartamos un posible escenario de acumulación en torno a este precio? Algo así como lo que sucedió en 2014, donde lateralizo más o menos medio año.


----------



## hartman2 (21 Dic 2018)

hay que fundar la koshercoin.


----------



## matias331 (21 Dic 2018)

Seronoser dijo:


> Por Ucrania-Rusa no te preocupes. No hay ninguna guerra. Eso lo alimentan los medios occidentales, a los que el aún presidente ucraniano, alimenta con tonterías. En las elecciones de las próximas semanas, el ucraniano-americano se va a tomar por culo y todo seguirá igual.
> 
> No te olvides que millones de ucranianos (y ucranianas...), viven en Rusia. y tan tranquilos. Así que si el mundo explota, no será por ese lado.



Ni con el alhzeimer avanzado se puede uno olvidar de las ucranianas.......


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Dic 2018)

Chu chu JUnio 2019 que sera una vez pasadas las elecciones UE, en donde una vez repartido el poder entre los partidos, vendra Paco con la rebaja...:X


----------



## davitin (23 Dic 2018)

Qué bien llenan el hilo el NF y el Clapham, mano a mano, ying y Yang, en estos meses de páramo y no-participacion...si no fuese por estos momentos::


----------



## davitin (23 Dic 2018)

Y qué lugar tiene en tu esquema la próxima apertura de Bakkt y otros chiringuitos similares para la entrada masiva de dinero institucional? Por que eso va a ser dinero contante y sonante a mansalva.


clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham ( aunque no lo parezca ) toma muy en cuenta los analisis
> tecnicos del NF . Cuando el clapham no entiende algo a la primera , ni a la segunda ni tampoco a la tercera entonces debe ser importante
> El clapham no es de AT . El clapham es de buscar la entrada a la
> madriguera y seguir el olor del dinero .
> ...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Dic 2018)

Y humildamente hablando en que nos basamos para decir que sera Binance y Bitfinex las quebradas y no Coinbase o Kraken o Pepito Palotes & Co. ?...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Dic 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> A ver ...Bakkt es irrelevante .
> En primer lugar las instituciones , grandes fondos de inversion , tiburones y demas fauna no necesitan a Bakkt para comprar bulbos ...
> Ellos han comprado bajo cuerda , como hacen los oligarkas cuando
> hacen negocios .
> ...



La pena es que IOTA se compra en estos Exchanges...si, soy un friki pero IOTA me tiene enamorado...puede ser un fake ? puede ser pero creo en ella...


----------



## Jdnec_wow (24 Dic 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> El @NF tiene razon y no la tiene . El timing es todo .
> El clapham lo comprendio hace 5 anos , entonces el clapham vivia muy ricamente en Matrix y era miembro del konsomol sionista .
> Incluso invento el termino " el carnicero de Damasco " ...si es que al clapham le copian to . El clapham , inocente de lui , pensaba , hace 5 anos cuando
> se lanzo a la piscina del oro y la plata , que estabamos
> ...



Ey Clapham, cuánto tiempo sin leerte. (tenía burbuja bastante abandonado) 

Sigues por aquí, y veo que sigues igual. ::

¿Qué tal las PIVX? Te salistes a tiempo?

Así es, el timing lo es todo, no importa nada más que eso y espero que esta vez aproveches la subida que se avecina.


----------



## davitin (24 Dic 2018)

El top ten está teniendo unas subidas fuertes los últimos días, Bitcoin cash va como un tirón y eth está subiendo...realmente el que tenga la sangre fría para vender y esperar la bajada para recomprar se estará haciendo de oro.


----------



## plus ultra (24 Dic 2018)

Ahora que están todos tan contentos con esta subidita es cuando uno se tiene que mojar,que decir que va a subir cuando esta subiendo y que baja cuando esta cayendo no tiene gracia,yo sin que sirva de precedente estoy con clapham2 creo que aun tenemos tocar los 2000 "y pico" $ antes de coger una tendencia alcista,aun tenemos que pasar por estas fechas en las que muchos "inversores" hagan uso de lo que les queda antes de que vuelva a bajar, para la cuesta de enero y así aprovechar para salir de esta estafa en la que se metieron llamada criptomonedas con la que se iban a hacer ricos.

Si tomamos como referencia que sera entre enero y febrero cuando se den noticias relacionadas con futuros y demás,para eso ya estamos a la vuelta de la esquina,los gordos podeis dar por seguro que ya tienen comprado su parte del pastel,que esperaban que se iban a meter en una mierda exchange a comprar BTC y que su precio subiera a ATH? pues no las cosas no funcionan así ellos tienen sus canales para eso se han movido cientos de miles de BTC estos meses y no han pasado por exchange.

Para este nuevo año hay que ir pensando diferente desde ya especialmente los que llevamos algún tiempito por aquí, saber que las cosas iran cogiendo otros caminos y no apalancarnos,lo que nosotros mismos pensábamos que tenia bastante futuro puede que ya no lo tenga a mi criterio hay algunos conceptos que están perdiendo fuelle como pueden ser las pasarelas de pago,entre que las comisiones de BTC cada vez son mas bajas y que muchos grandes tienen proyectos propios les veo un futuro complicado,si cosas como las de facebook salen adelante tirara por tierra 50-100 proyectos que pretendían hacer esto.

Facebook trabaja en una criptomoneda para permitir transferencias a través de WhatsApp

Esto ultimo sirve para que los indecisos no hagais caso a los frustrados NOCOINER que se pasan el dia con hilos y comentarios sin fundamento alguno y para dar por sentando el gran futuro que les espera a las criptomonedas.

Buen día y feliz navidad a todos.


----------



## besto (24 Dic 2018)

Negrofuturo, si quieres diversificar puedes probar darwinex. Es divertido. Tha+lvs+nti+syo+ooa+erq+feg+pul+plf por ejemplo.


----------



## davitin (24 Dic 2018)

Lo que hay que tener es al menos un jodido Bitcoin...es lo que primero se va a ir a la luna, después la pasta se moverá a las alts.

---------- Post added 24-dic-2018 at 16:44 ----------

Bitcoin cash también está sabroson, si sube el Bitcoin el Bcash también lo hará bien.


----------



## bavech (25 Dic 2018)

Ardor






Enviado desde mi K10s_Helio mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (25 Dic 2018)

Cuales son las proximas lineas de techo-suelo del marketcap global y del bitcoin? alguien se puede currar algo sencillito? estaria bien verlos por separado y luego una grafica con los dos (marketcap gloabl y bitcoin) superpuestos ...yo creo que lo que mas funciona y puede servir como guia, sin ser una bola magica por supuesto, son esas lineas, lo demas ya lo veo muy especulativo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Dic 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


>



Muchas gracias...es un honor que me menciones y me dediques este grafico...Feliz Navidad...:o


----------



## davitin (25 Dic 2018)

Vaya mierda, otra vez para abajo.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (25 Dic 2018)

Desde que empecé en las criptos,siempre he sido alguien fomoso,fomo y hold.Es lo único que hacía.A veces he tenido suerte en acertar con algunas coin y otras no.Pero daba igual,al final quitando a las que creía con gran potencial,las demás que vendía ,al sacarles beneficio,las pasaba a Eth o Bitcoins y Hold.
Ahora sigo siendo fomoso, escribo aquí mismo que aunque esté subiendo no es momento de comprar y a los 10 minutos compro.Pero ahora también me he hecho fud.Soy Fomo y Fud.Cuando empieza a haber una subida significativa ,compro invadido por el Fomo y cuando empiezo a ver que la cosa parece que va otra vez para abajo,vendo en un gran ataque de Fud. Y de momento me está saliendo mejor de lo que había salido cualquier otra táctica.Al final,creo que todo se reduce a llevar a la práctica la vieja frase de, A donde va Vicente?,a donde va la gente. Y acabas como dice Divad,surfeando y aprovechando las olas,los sube y bajas.


----------



## hartman2 (25 Dic 2018)

y no te dan nutrizanks.


----------



## matias331 (26 Dic 2018)

En linea con las opiniones burbujeras, la siguiente entrevista no tiene pierde

"Existe una probabilidad nada despreciable de que lleguemos a ver un patrón bitcoin" - elEconomista.es


----------



## Divad (26 Dic 2018)

@cabezadecanoa10 espero que cuando te entra el fud vendas por encima de la compra y claves el fomo cuanto más barato mejor  

@Clapham qué opinas del movimiento de tu antiguo amo?https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...fideicomiso-crack-financiero-se-aproxima.html

Lo tienes en la ecuación? 

Los amos pueden desatar la locura en todos los mercados pero también van a joder a su red clientelar... por lo que algún mercado tendrá que ser el elegido que subirá para repartirse el dinero...

Aunque suelten algún que otro mojón... el camino de las cryptos será alcista


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Dic 2018)

Ahí va mi contribución...


----------



## Divad (26 Dic 2018)

puto foro y puto vago clopez creando hilo nuevo pero no le pone chincheta ::

Gracias por avisar NF

Urgente: La banca rothschild vende todos sus negocios de fideicomiso, el crack financiero se aproxima


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (26 Dic 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Le voy a dar alguna que otra mala noticia:
> 
> 1-El reseteo de hará de la noche a la mañana, y estaremos unos cuantos días sin posibilidad de pagos electrónicos.
> 2-El primero en resetar será el dollar, para cambiar a un Dollar Oro; de los nonillones emitidos por la FED, no sé cuantos serán admitidos, quizás solo los que estén dentro del sistema financiero.
> ...



España tendra mas horo o plata que UK (gracias a los Carmona y Heredia, supongo), pero ni en sueños mas que la Commonwealth.

Cuando los demas vamos, los piratas ya vuelven.


----------



## besto (26 Dic 2018)

¿De verdad creeis que algo así podría pasar? Me he visto el video del mexicano pijo pero de verdad que me parece ciencia ficcion todo lo que dice.


----------



## Corcho (27 Dic 2018)

clapham2 dijo:


> Los gobiernos que tengan oro podran cambiar oro por petroleo , los que no tengan oro cambiaran DGEs .



Degs son los derechos especiales de giro del FMI?

Pero entonces crees que BTC y otras altccoim bajarán a 0 antes del siguiente all time high? Que pensé que sería sobre el 2020 o 2021...pero la crisis parece que ya está despertando... Yo siempre.te he visto muy positivo con el btc hasta hoy

---------- Post added 27-dic-2018 at 17:54 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham esta totalmente de acuerdo .
> El futuro sera digital . Las monedas fiat nacionales dejaran de usarse o tal vez sigan usandose pero teniendo como referencia los DEG
> ( Derechos Especiales de Giro del FMI ) Los Bancos Centrales del mundo
> entero tendran DEG u ORO como reserva monetaria .
> ...



Ok acabo de leer esto que ya me respondiendome a todo muchas gracias clapham!!

Estoy leyendo ya muchas cosas interesantes sobre los DEG(XDR) que podrían convertirlos en una "stablecoin" aunque según tu opinion no sería muy estable jaja

Y por cierto solo hablas del oro...y la plata y el platino? supongo que los metes en el mismo saco de metales, no?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Dic 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Si tomamos los datos de Fullford como respuesta a eliminar la deuda global de 200 PIB mundiales, y que se eliminaría a cambio de 46000tm de oro, salen los siguientes datos.
> 
> La deuda es de algo así como 1.4 x10^15 $
> 
> ...




Negro lo del horoh esta muy bien pero si a cambio de eso, va a subir el coste de la vida a limites bestiales tipo inflación de la Republica Alemana de Weimar de los años 20 púes, mejor dejemoslo como esta todo ahora...:X


----------



## Corcho (28 Dic 2018)

Entonces que es mejor plata u oro? 50% de cada?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Dic 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Que suba el Oro a 1.000.000 no tiene ninguna relación con que suban los precios.
> 
> 
> 1-Inflación es situación en la que aumenta el Dinero en circulación.
> ...



Negro la Solución Dorada puede estar bien...lo que pasa....es que no veo una jugada asi en donde gane el ahorrador/inversor pequeño de a pie...da igual que tenga oro, plata, criptos, Etf Petroleo etc.., si el final de la jugada es que el humilde/ahorrador anónimo, honesto y hormiguita gane al poderoso (tipo David contra Golliat) en esta batalla final...en España NO lo veo...nunca ha pasado que el debil gane al fuerte....ojala pero no lo veo...


----------



## davitin (28 Dic 2018)

Atención a la subida repentina de más del 10% del market CAP global...además ha recaído todo en las alts.


----------



## Kukulkam (29 Dic 2018)

La adopción o no del sistema blockchain es quien nos lo dirá, pues de ser afirmativa respuesta, el BTC , al ser deflacionario y limitado , absorberá gran parte del Fiat mundial y su valor se disparará en cuanto se atisbe el colapso que ya asoma en lontananza

Enviado desde mi View mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 29-dic-2018 at 16:45 ----------

Confieso que ya no confío en el sistema en el que nací y me he preparado la salida vía aire a la remota isla de Palawan, que no se si allí el manido colapso se llevará mejor o peor que aquí , en la liquidada Europa, pero por lo menos eso que me llevo puesto. Tengo tres masternodes dos secundarios y uno de NIX que, creo , en un futuro pueda vivir de él sin trabajar, aunque de momento la huída va con bussiness de por medio.
Lo que tengo claro es una cosa, el sistema va a colapsar y el sustituto serán las cryptos y la blockchain, lo que conlleva también mucho más control para "los supervivientes" , pero bueno , es lo que hay


----------



## davitin (30 Dic 2018)

Anoche soñé que ganaba 60.000 euros con las criptos en dos jugadas.

Lo primero vendía todo a perdidas y lo metía en una cripto, multiplicaba por 4 la ganancia y luego apostaba en otra y multiplicaba por 5 lo ganado anteriormente.

Me desperté, comprobé que solo era un sueño y que tenía que ir a currar.


----------



## TequilaFandango (30 Dic 2018)

Venderlo todo de una puta vez.No sé a qué cojones estáis esperando.Despues,cuando todo esté en el infierno,comprad,comprad Tezos y Neo.Y esperad un par de años,no vendáis en la primera gran subida,aguantad y seréis millonarios simplemente aguantando ésas dos monedas.


----------



## davitin (30 Dic 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Interesante sueño.
> 
> ¿Recuerdas que Criptos eran?



Creo que una de ellas era iota.


----------



## Acheron (31 Dic 2018)

TequilaFandango dijo:


> Venderlo todo de una puta vez.No sé a qué cojones estáis esperando.Despues,cuando todo esté en el infierno,comprad,comprad Tezos y Neo.Y esperad un par de años,no vendáis en la primera gran subida,aguantad y seréis millonarios simplemente aguantando ésas dos monedas.



¿Por qué Tezos y Neo?

Sent from my AGS-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Corcho (31 Dic 2018)

TequilaFandango dijo:


> Venderlo todo de una puta vez.No sé a qué cojones estáis esperando.Despues,cuando todo esté en el infierno,comprad,comprad Tezos y Neo.Y esperad un par de años,no vendáis en la primera gran subida,aguantad y seréis millonarios simplemente aguantando ésas dos monedas.




Tezos podría entenderlo, pero por qué has elegido neo? Yo tengo neo pero lo veo como un ethereum chino, que tienen esas dos de ventaja con las demás?


----------



## Bucanero (31 Dic 2018)

Feliz año 2019 a todos y haber si tenemos un poco de más suerte el próximo año con las criptos.


----------



## species8472 (31 Dic 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Creo que una de ellas era iota.



Vamos a ponernos magufos basados en experiencias extrañas y paranormal:
-Iota (sueño)
-Enigma (visión)
-NIX (the economist)

Curiosamente las 3 me parecen que por fundamentales pueden petarlo. Me falta adquirir algunas GIOTAs


----------



## plus ultra (2 Ene 2019)

El comienzo del año ha sido bueno para los principales indices bursátiles que últimamente, cuando han estado mal se ha visto reflejado en la cotizacion de BTC esperemos que continue la tendencia (no lo creo).

Una noticia que pondra a BTC de nuevo en los informativos,unos hacker piden de rescate.

Amenazan con hacer públicos documentos de los pleitos que hubo sobre el 9/11, cuyos documentos eran y siguen siendo confidenciales para el público en general. En estos documentos hay de todo, imágenes, pdfs con informes clasificados del gobierno sobre el atentando que no se hicieron públicos, litigios por indemnizaciones entre las aseguradoras, etc.

Piden un rescate de 2 M € en BITCOIN. Por si no lo pagan las empresas a quienes les han robado, han puesto a disposición de la gente los archivos que contienen todos los documentos, solo que están encriptados (con unas claves muy potentes). Estos documentos estan separados por 5 niveles. De mayor impacto social por cada nivel que subes. Si las empresas no pagan otros lo podrán hacer para obtener las claves que están liberando en twitter. Si al cabo de x tiempo no pagan empezarán a liberar información como ya han hecho con documentos que he puesto aquí y que son de nivel 1. 

Hackers exigen bitcoins por documentos sobre el ataque a las Torres Gemelas

Enlace a la wallet de los hackers: wallet hackers segun reciban dinero harán publica información por niveles.


----------



## Pirro (3 Ene 2019)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ETH, la reina, desatada, y ganando dominancia;* HA RECUPERADO el nº2*... ahora a por el Tulipán.
> 
> Muerto el Rey Viva la Reina!



Recuerdo que hace un año, en plena vorágine, con el precio del ETH disparado remonster sostenía que volvería a las dos cifras para luego volver a despuntar. Lo clavó. Lo jodido, como siempre, es acertar con los tiempos. 

A poco que el hardfork se implemente sin contratiempos la reducción de la recompensa por bloque tendrá que tener algún impacto en el precio en el corto/medio plazo. Quizá eso es lo que esté empezando a descontar el mercado con esta subida, tras un doble suelo en 0.025 en un intervalo de un par de meses.

Sin ánimo de pronosticar máximos ni volátiles precios en fiat veo factible que el Ether en un futuro no lejano se cambie a 0.05 - 0.01 BTC. 

Al fin y al cabo Ethereum es real y algo más que una pana mental, no como la práctica totalidad de shitland. Y siendo la psicología humana la que es, apostando como quién apuesta a los caballos hay que partir de la base de que un libre mercado de verdad estará formado por huevones codiciosos que tropezarán varias veces en la misma piedra. Asumiendo que uno es huevón, sólo queda saber ser un poco menos codicioso que el resto de actores implicados. Pero el Rey es y será el Rey. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Pirro (3 Ene 2019)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Esas cosas las va a liberar Trump gratis; son todos líos que compromenten al estado profundo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-ene-2019 at 00:31 ----------
> 
> ...



No clavar máximos no resta méritos a clavar un mínimo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Ene 2019)

Negro te quiero aunque a veces por hacerte caso, me cabree...te pondria un pisito...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Ene 2019)

Clapham a ti tambien te quiero...mi jewish favorito...


----------



## besto (3 Ene 2019)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe como entrar en alguna aplicación que Use Metastock, sin pagar, claro....





En darwinex te puedes abrir cuenta demo y se puede usar metastock, ademas es la mejor gestora de forex, y es española!

No te van a freir a propaganda tampoco, son gente honesta y bastante recomendable. Unos chavales españoles con un proyecto muy chulo.

Yo no tengo nada que ver con ellos, sólo que invierto en darwins y lo uso pero es una recomendación sin ningún interés personal.

Por cierto, había vendido todas mis criptos y me había jurado aguantarme sin volver a entrar unos meses pero este giro me está llenando de FOMO


----------



## Madmarxius (3 Ene 2019)

Este hilo es un caos donde solo hablan dos...

Alguien quiere hablar de fundamentales? 

Sobre ethereum:
En que mejora ethereum con el fork proximo? Tiene solucionados sus problemas de saturación de la red? De conflicto de intereses entre mineros y usuarios? 

Sobre ripple:
Es viable su incorporación como vehículo de valor en el sistema financiero internacional?


----------



## plus ultra (3 Ene 2019)

Madmarxius dijo:


> Este hilo es un caos donde solo hablan dos...
> 
> Alguien quiere hablar de fundamentales?
> 
> ...



ETH

No estoy al tanto de las novedades que trae el fork para mi el problema fundamental de ETH es vitalik buterin puede ser un genio programando pero no deberían dejarlo abrir la boca es como tener tu dinero en una empresa en la que el portavoz es Donal trump.

XRP

Tu pregunta esta entre las 3 principales sobre blockchain que nadie podrá responder con certeza en principio puede ser que si, es muy probable que la banca le de uso pero como han estado haciendo hasta ahora utilizándolo de prototipo para probar la tecnología a ver hasta donde pueden llegar,salvo que un gran consorcio bancario pueda hacerse con la mayoría de ripplle labs y por consiguiente con la mayoría de XRP que no están en circulación yo dudo que la utilicen como piensan muchos ten en cuenta que la banca utiliza sistemas para la transferencia de "valor" que nada tienen que ver con enviar ese "valor" simplemente se envía un mensaje de confirmación como puede ser via SWIFT o Fedwire mientras que que si hablamos de XRP y su sistema lo estamos haciendo de una cosa bien distinta.


----------



## zyro (6 Ene 2019)

vaya dos os habéis juntado.
Agua de mar, pulgoso, el chevy, ...
¿Esto pasa en más hilos? alguno habrá, que hilo más raro.

Bueno, al menos ya lo tenemos claro, para uno ya hemos hecho suelo y podemos terminar el año muy arriba y para el otro hay que esperar un poco más. Yo la verdad no tengo ni idea.

Muchos hablan del lateral del 2015 para acumular y yo diría que el mercado podría tirar parriba sin parada, para dejar a todos con el pie cambiado. Pero claro, eso son también las ganas de que suba.


----------



## uhnitas (6 Ene 2019)

Es infumable este hilo desde hace tiempo.


----------



## Corcho (6 Ene 2019)

Este es el mejor hilo que he conocido gracias al Clapham2 (sin olvidarnos de los 3 y 4) y de NF. Yo entro diariamente a por mí sesión de cordura


----------



## disken (6 Ene 2019)

clapham2 dijo:


> ATENCION TOD@S ....
> El clapham ( personalidad IV ) esta al mando .



Joé cada vez que Clapham da datos precisos sobre que las cryptos van a bajar, llega el cryptosias y dando una patada a la puerta del templo anuncia:
- Mi casa sera llamada casa de oración para todas las naciones.


----------



## Bucanero (7 Ene 2019)

Al final me ha entrado el fomo. Con NF y Jdec diciendo que adentro y después de darle vueltas pues voy para adentro. Quizás caiga más, vamos que casi seguro pero total, si lo que compro me lo quedo, parezco que tengo Diogenes jeje. Si cae pues ya iré ahorrando para volver a meterle otro poco.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## besto (7 Ene 2019)

Hola,
Alguno sabéis de QASH? Es un proyecto que me gustaba y era una alt con mucha liquidez y un proyecto serio con equipo potente y en un país (Japón) donde son más o menos serios. 
Está por los suelos y la veo posible pumpazo. ¿Alguno sabe si el proyecto sigue firme o si anda de capa caída? HAbía por aquí algunos que controlabais mucho sobre ella.


----------



## zyro (7 Ene 2019)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Ondas planas irregulares



si me puedes aclarar, con plana irregular te refieres a este ABC, la C no debería ser un impulso claro? lo veo más bien como un ABC


----------



## bmbnct (7 Ene 2019)

Ataque a ETC donde le han reorganizado más de 100 bloques.

Ethereum Classic has experienced "multiple 100+" reorg attack - The Block


----------



## plus ultra (7 Ene 2019)

besto dijo:


> Hola,
> Alguno sabéis de QASH? Es un proyecto que me gustaba y era una alt con mucha liquidez y un proyecto serio con equipo potente y en un país (Japón) donde son más o menos serios.
> Está por los suelos y la veo posible pumpazo. ¿Alguno sabe si el proyecto sigue firme o si anda de capa caída? HAbía por aquí algunos que controlabais mucho sobre ella.



Te basas en algo para ver un posible pumpazo o es solo intuición? no te fies en esto ultimo a todos nos a dado al ver alguna que nos gusta por los suelos,a mi en especial con las japos que me suelen gustar bastante.

Conservo algo de QASH por ahí "arrimado",pero si hay que comprar mas por que va a pampear pues se compra...la verdad que hay bastantes cosas por el suelo que a nada que surja cualquier noticia van a volar,yo estoy bastante atento a novedades en DASH.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (7 Ene 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Ataque a ETC donde le han reorganizado más de 100 bloques.
> 
> Ethereum Classic has experienced "multiple 100+" reorg attack - The Block



La termodinámica manda, betillas


----------



## Bucanero (7 Ene 2019)

besto dijo:


> Hola,
> Alguno sabéis de QASH? Es un proyecto que me gustaba y era una alt con mucha liquidez y un proyecto serio con equipo potente y en un país (Japón) donde son más o menos serios.
> Está por los suelos y la veo posible pumpazo. ¿Alguno sabe si el proyecto sigue firme o si anda de capa caída? HAbía por aquí algunos que controlabais mucho sobre ella.



Yo llevaba algo pero las cambie por otro proyecto. No puedo decirte mucho, pero por ejemplo no me gusta que tenga tan poco distribuido su supply , tan solo 350 millones de los mil millones. Aparte en su social que se ve en coinmarketcap pues ponen noticias de otras criptos y a mi eso no me da buena espina. Subir imagino que subirá cuando venga la ola buena pero creo y me puedo equivocar perfectamente que hay mejores proyectos.

Un saludo a todos.

---------- Post added 07-ene-2019 at 21:54 ----------




plus ultra dijo:


> Te basas en algo para ver un posible pumpazo o es solo intuición? no te fies en esto ultimo a todos nos a dado al ver alguna que nos gusta por los suelos,a mi en especial con las japos que me suelen gustar bastante.
> 
> Conservo algo de QASH por ahí "arrimado",pero si hay que comprar mas por que va a pampear pues se compra...la verdad que hay bastantes cosas por el suelo que a nada que surja cualquier noticia van a volar,yo estoy bastante atento a novedades en DASH.



Yo también creo que Dash puede y debe de hacerlo mejor. Producto terminado y creo con lo poco que se de ella, que hasta bastante madura al lado de otras muchas.


----------



## besto (7 Ene 2019)

Lo de pumpear qash lo digo sin ninguna base, es solo porque ha aguantado relativamente bien las ultimas bajadas (hasta hace poco estaba a 0,20 dolares) y las ultimas semanas ha bajado mucho pero parece que quisiera darse la vuelta. Pero del proyecto hace mucho que no sé nada. No era una moneda sino una especie de exchange grande que agrupaba a varios exchanges y me parece algo interesante. Desde luego si queremos aue entre dinero primero tienen que funcionar los proyectos de exchanges serios porque las plataformas actuales son en general chiringuitos flojetes, al menos si pensamos en expandir el criptomundo en uno o dos ordenes de magnitud.


----------



## species8472 (7 Ene 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La termodinámica manda, betillas



Hasta donde se ETC usa POW. Al final salvo BTC el resto van a tener que migrar a POS para librarse de ataques del 51%. En POS um ataque 51% es suicida


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Ene 2019)

species8472 dijo:


> Hasta donde se ETC usa POW. Al final salvo BTC el resto van a tener que migrar a POS para librarse de ataques del 51%. En POS um ataque 51% es suicida



No tienes ni idea de lo que estás diciendo.

Un ataque 51% en una shitcoin PoS le cuesta al atacante la friolera cifra de $0.


----------



## bmbnct (8 Ene 2019)

Presentan una demanda contra Nano y sus desarrolladores por la "desaparición" de 170 millones de dólares, en la demanda se pide un hard fork para recuperarlos.

Notice of Securities Class Action Lawsuit Against Nano f/k/a RaiBlocks and Members of Its Core Development Team


----------



## Bucanero (8 Ene 2019)

besto dijo:


> Lo de pumpear qash lo digo sin ninguna base, es solo porque ha aguantado relativamente bien las ultimas bajadas (hasta hace poco estaba a 0,20 dolares) y las ultimas semanas ha bajado mucho pero parece que quisiera darse la vuelta. Pero del proyecto hace mucho que no sé nada. No era una moneda sino una especie de exchange grande que agrupaba a varios exchanges y me parece algo interesante. Desde luego si queremos aue entre dinero primero tienen que funcionar los proyectos de exchanges serios porque las plataformas actuales son en general chiringuitos flojetes, al menos si pensamos en expandir el criptomundo en uno o dos ordenes de magnitud.



Es verdad que los chiringuitos dejan que desear por ahora jeje. Todo se andará, y quien sabe, quizás podamos contar nuestras batallitas a nuestros nietos de como apostamos por la siguiente revolución económica, mientras nuestro flamante lambo totalmente autónomo espera aparcado al lado del parque.

Es verdad que no termina de tirar para arriba btc y las demás. Pienso que debería testear los 3000 y poco para luego tratar de subir. En fin si no hoy, mañana .... quien sabe.

Pdta: Me he levantado soñador...


----------



## easyridergs (8 Ene 2019)

Menudo hilo, entre el multinik que no para de contestarse a si mismo y los anticuados mojon y bmbct estamos arreglados.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zyro (8 Ene 2019)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Si va para abajo ( que no está descartado) esa C será una 1-2 de una C.



que bajón me ha entrado de momento.:S


----------



## uhnitas (8 Ene 2019)

Jose24 dijo:


> pues si, yo también pienso que clapham y el NF son el mismo tio, y no soy el único que piensa asi.



Ese estilo mierdienigmático...


----------



## MIP (8 Ene 2019)

species8472 dijo:


> Hasta donde se ETC usa POW. Al final salvo BTC el resto van a tener que migrar a POS para librarse de ataques del 51%. En POS um ataque 51% es suicida



PoS es el juguete preferido de los hackeadores de reglas de consenso. Basta abrir y mirarse un poco el código de armatostes como PivX para darte cuenta de las pirulas que hay que hacer para que eso no sea un campo de nabos con cientos de forks. 

Y de suicida nada, al contrario, tienes todo el tiempo del mundo para crearte tu propia "testnet" y probar tus vectores de ataque tranquilamente hasta que veas que te puedes follar la mainnet.

Algo que en un PoW nunca podrás hacer porque necesitas energía real para validar.


----------



## species8472 (8 Ene 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No tienes ni idea de lo que estás diciendo.
> 
> Un ataque 51% en una shitcoin PoS le cuesta al atacante la friolera cifra de $0.



¿Si cuesta $0 porque no se han atacado todas? Para hacer el ataque necesita más del 50% del total de las monedas...para eso tiene que comprarlas, si es que hay oferta para ello, y una vez que las tenga hace el ataque del 51% para...¿dejar sin valor la moneda, esa que le ha costado un ojo de la cara adquirir el 51%?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 Ene 2019)

species8472 dijo:


> ¿Si cuesta $0 porque no se han atacado todas? Para hacer el ataque necesita más del 50% del total de las monedas...para eso tiene que comprarlas, si es que hay oferta para ello, y una vez que las tenga hace el ataque del 51% para...¿dejar sin valor la moneda, esa que le ha costado un ojo de la cara adquirir el 51%?



1. Reúne un porcentaje suficiente de tokens. No hace falta que sea el 51% porque, con la cantidad de hackeos que hay, la mayoría de la gente mantiene las claves privadas de los tokens bien alejados de los ordenadores conectados a la hinternec y, por lo tanto, todos esos tokens no ñueden colaborar en la "protección" del sistema Probablemente con un 12'25% del total de tokens circulantes habrá más que suficiente.

Comprarlos es un método absurdo ya que, lo mejor para hacerte con ellos, es hackear un exchanger que los acumule.

Pero supongamos que el atacante decide adquirirlos de la manera más cara posible, esto es, comprándolos.

2. Una vez comprados los tokens, el atacante ya sabe que tiene en su poder suficientes como para realizar un ataque 51%, así que ahora lo que hace es dividirlos en tres o cuatro lotes y enviar cada uno de los lotes a un shitxchanger distinto.

3. Allí vende los tokens por dólares y los envía a su cuenta bancaria, o a las cuentas bancarias de otros exchangers para comprar allí bitcoins irreversibles.

4. Una vez tiene el dinero de vuelta en su propiedad, bien en su cuenta bancaria, bien en forma de bitcoins, emplea la clave privada inicial en la que mantuvo los tokens suficientes como para realizar el ataque 51% y revierte toda la cadena hasta la actualidad, excluyendo las transacciones que dividían su stake en diversos lotes y, como consecuencia, también aquellas transacciones en las que enviaba los lotes a los distintos shitxchangers.

Coste del ataque: $0

¿Por qué ocurre este ataque a coste 0? Pues porque, en realidad, las shitcoins PoS lo único que acumulan son cadenas de firmitas y estas firmitas se pueden revertir a coste cero porque alguien que en algún momento logró reunir suficientes tokens en direcciones bajo su poder como para realizar un ataque 51%, en cualquier momento futuro podrá consumar dicho ataque.

Y si, antes de realizar dicho ataque, ha vendido sus tokens en un shitxchanger, el ataque sigue siendo posible y no le habrá costado ni un duro realizarlo.

Además hay que añadir que hackear un exchanger y disponer de suficientes tokens como para tumbar una shitcoin PoS sin ni siquiera tener que realizar el desembolso inicial es mucho más sencillo y factible que lograr hackear el equivalente en prueba de trabajo en una criptomoneda PoW.

Tú me preguntas: ¿ Por qué no se está atacando ahora mismo las shitcoins PoS, si cuesta $0? Y la respuesta es porque, de un modo u otro, los desarroladores las han convertido en shitcoins centralizadas, de manera que mantienen un control total sobre ellas para que "un atacante" no les tumbe el chiringuito. Esta centralización tiene forma de checkpoints centralizados periódicos, o de un "coordinador", o de unos masternodes, o de "testigos de confianza" etc.

Pero no son más que formas figuradas para llamar la verdadera realidad: centralización para prevenir el que sean atacadas a costes irrisorios.


----------



## KA3UMUPOBUU (8 Ene 2019)

pero ser mojon, la pregunta q muchos nos hacemos es. es probable que otra crypto basada en p.o.w rivalice en un futuro con btc?

yo pienso q no, pero no por razones tecnicas.


----------



## sirpask (9 Ene 2019)

Ya lo han puesto un poco mas arriba... Pero para reirnos un poco jajaja

Los hackers de Ethereum Classic roban $ 1.5 millones con un ataque 51%


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Ene 2019)

sirpask dijo:


> Ya lo han puesto un poco mas arriba... Pero para reirnos un poco jajaja
> 
> Los hackers de Ethereum Classic roban $ 1.5 millones con un ataque 51%



Al hilo de este asunto, se me ha despertado un debate que creo que es interesante.

Aunque lo que ha ocurrido con esta shitcoin (Ethereum Classic) aparece en los medios especializados como "ataque 51%", "fraude de doble gasto", etc. Os lanzo una pregunta para iniciar el debate:

¿Lo que ha ocurrido se debe considerar realmente como un "ataque" o un "fraude" o debería ser considerado como una negligencia por parte de Coinbase (que es el shitxchanger que parece haber sido perjudicado por la reversión)?

Si alguno de vosotros ha respondido que sí (mentalmente) a la anterior pregunta, yo le haría otras dos: ¿A partir de cuántos bloques de reorganización debería de considerarse como ataque o fraude, y no como un reajuste de la cadena por parte de la red? ¿Es culpable un pool de minado de algún delito o incurre en alguna responsabilidad si, por algún motivo, reuniese en algún momento un 51% o más de la tasa de minado (se le puede exigir responsabilidades por todo lo que ocurra en la red a partir de ese momento)?


En mi opinión, constituye una negligencia por parte de Coinbase porque es el que recibe la transacción el que debe aplicar sus conocimientos y sentido común a la hora de considerarla como suficientemente consolidada y liberar la contrapartida (dinero bancario ó bitcons). Si recibes una transacción gordota debes analizar la situación de la red para valorar cuántos bloques constituyen suficiente certidumbre matemática de que el que te envía los tokens no va a resultarle rentable el revertir la cadena incluso en el hipotético caso de que fuese un pool gigantesco de minería atacante, como parece haber sido el caso.


----------



## paketazo (9 Ene 2019)

Respondiendo a *mojón*


Supongo que no, no es un fraude, es simple aplicación de la matemática, dejaría la moral del otro lado del muro, ya que este tipo de sucesos dónde con poder de minado uno puede poner la cadena " a su nombre", no es más que la muestra de la ineficacia de algunas … o potencialmente muchas cadenas.

Pensemos que alguno de nosotros tuviera una impresora perfecta, que imprimiese billetes y estos, fuera indetectables de ningún modo...legalmente estamos cometiendo un delito, pero solo lo sabremos nosotros, al ser este indetectable.

Poseer un poder de minado lo suficientemente amplio en una coin popular, es parecido a poseer esa impresora.

¿culpables?...yo más de culpables hablaría de perjudicados, y personalmente, si coinbase ha de responder con sus propios fondos a ese suceso concreto, pues no sentiré pena, simplemente que considere el motivo por el cual acepto operar con esa coin, y que lo reconsidere.

Si yo tuviera el conocimiento y la capacidad, probablemente lo intentaría...¿delito?...pues no se hasta que punto, ya que si rascamos bien, incluso podría ser delito cualquier fork duro de una cadena que termine desdoblándola, por mucho consenso que teóricamente exista.

La conclusión inmediata es la de siempre, mientras exista la posibilidad de revertir una cadena por parte unilateral, esta cadena terminará siendo decadente a largo plazo, y cuanto más barata sea la posibilidad, menos atractiva debería de ser la misma para su uso.

Un saludo


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Ene 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Respondiendo a *mojón*
> 
> 
> Supongo que no, no es un fraude, es simple aplicación de la matemática, dejaría la moral del otro lado del muro, ya que este tipo de sucesos dónde con poder de minado uno puede poner la cadena " a su nombre", no es más que la muestra de la ineficacia de algunas … o potencialmente muchas cadenas.
> ...



La verdad es que el símil de la impresora "perfecta" es muy bueno. Te lo robaré para el futuro.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en todo lo que has dicho.


----------



## sirpask (9 Ene 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La verdad es que el símil de la impresora "perfecta" es muy bueno. Te lo robaré para el futuro.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo contigo en todo lo que has dicho.



De echo, hay exchanges que no han bloqueado fondos, directamente lo unico que han hecho es pasar a 400-500 bloques para confirmacion, (entre hora y media y dos horas).

Pero recordemos que el "ataque" o reorganización esta siendo replicado hoy, y que lo ha hecho por mas de 4 horas... Yo creo ademas que no es un ataque, ni un bug... Es parte de las caracteristicas POW, y su cotización no se ha hundido por ello.

Ademas, el 90% de las shitcoins son POW, y mas de 99% de estas tienen menos hash rate que ETC. Por lo tanto, practicamente todas son vulnerables a este pool de minado cachondo.

Yo sigo pensando que el tema del dinero es demasiado serio como para jugartelo en dobles gastos y tonterias de estas.
Si quieres algo seguro y descentralizado... Bitcoin y nada mas. Y si quieres hacer cosas empresariales que te da igual la centralización pues Ardor/Cardano/Hiperledger.

Y poco mas. El que se salga de eso, que se atenga a las consecuencias.


----------



## Bucanero (10 Ene 2019)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> [youtube]-0au_vllz7i[/youtube]
> 
> [youtube]QWE97oK1YUo[/youtube]



Para mi hasta ahora es el que parece que más está acertando.


----------



## MIP (10 Ene 2019)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Mirate el otro que he puesto porque tiene una teoría diferente, que lo realmente importante no es el AT, sino la distribución de los bitcoins, es decir, cuando ciertas manos vuelven a tener una gran parte de los bitcoins (sin fecha determinada) volverá a ser alcista porque ellos son los que los "distribuyen" porque les interesa hacerlo y de forma metódica... Es decir, que son ellos quienes crean el mercado.



Hombre, descubrimos la rueda... de dónde te crees que salen los patrones de AT (el clásico Dow, no las magufadas del comando Fibonacci), más que de las propias pautas de acumulación/distribución de los distintos operadores del mercado.

Basta con que, en un valor determinado, haya una masa crítica de suficiente liquidez y transparencia para que dichas pautas comiencen a generar los patrones estadísticos conocidos.


----------



## McNulty (10 Ene 2019)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham no comprender el razonamiento esfericola del NF
> Despues de un ano de masacre , de cryptogedon , en el que el el coinmarket
> bulgaro ha caido 8 veces su valor " bulgaro " y encuentras joyas
> algoritmicas al precio de Mayo 2017 .
> ...



Tanto de ti (que tienes graves problemas mentales) como de negrofuturo no me fio un pelo.

Ambos dijisteis que la plata subiría a los cielos (1000 dólares), y la plata sigue siendo una mierda a día de hoy (no llega ni a los 20 dólares). Os mola venderburras. Ahora os habéis pasado a las cryptos.


----------



## McNulty (10 Ene 2019)

Anayosky dijo:


> Hay chico nuevo en las criptos. Mimblewimble.
> 
> Es un nuevo protocolo experimental que pretende (como no) mejorar el del bitcoin.
> 
> ...



Ayer me bajé la wallet, y con una gráfica del 2017 (no es la hostia, pero joder no es un dinosaurio), me ponía en los ajustes ''videocard no supported''.

En Hotbit ya puedes comprar beam, yo también invertiré unos euricos sanos. Me parece un proyecto muy top.


----------



## McNulty (10 Ene 2019)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> NF no invierte en función de los "análisis técnicos" que realiza, con eso ya está todo dicho. Eso sí, recomienda vender o comprar, lo que tiene huevos... No es que deje ahí los análisis tirados y que cada uno haga con su capa un sayo, es que en su "bondad infinita" se permite el lujo de decirle a quien ha comprado o tiene el dinero lo que debería hacer :XX: Eso sí, él no gasta nada
> 
> A mí me recuerda a estos procesos sociológicos donde hay una simbiosis entre un lider religioso y sus fieles estándo la relación vinculada a elementos místicos, que habló en persona con Dios transformado en serpiente o que es hijo de un extraterrestre  ... En este caso el "elemento místico" es un AT donde ETH se proyecta hasta los 24.000 pavos ::
> 
> ...



Si no recuerdo mal, NF era un gran aficionado a la astrología. Tiene mucho sentido con lo que dices.

La filfa del análisis técnico (un engañabobos total) es algo así como la astrología del mundo de las finanzas. Ahí tienes a miles de sujetos en youtube dando lecciones de AT a los pobres incautos. :XX:


----------



## paketazo (10 Ene 2019)

Parece que nos podemos estar preparando para tantear los últimos mínimos de nuevo en muchas coins, hay que estar atentos, y ver si se frenan por esas zonas o las perforan.

Sigo pensando que esto va para largo, en general, subidas como hemos visto de 50X en menos de un año en muchas alts, han de digerirse muy lentamente por mucho potencial que tengan.

Los mercados funcionan de este modo, FOMO para atraer, y tedio para distribuir... el FOMO estalla rápido y atrae miradas de todas partes, el tedio es lento, aburrido, desesperante...

Hay un momento para cada cosa, y ahora evidentemente es momento de centrarse en otras cosas y no consumir recursos en tratar de adivinar suelos, o rebotes, o esperar día a día por nuevos ATH.

Personalmente, voy leyendo lo que sale y que me parece interesante, pero no me obsesiono, ya que sé por propia experiencia, que llevarle la contraria al mercado arriesgando más de la cuenta es la crónica de una muerte anunciada.

Lo dicho, veremos si busca dobles suelos, y de darse, lo que sucedería al llegar a ellos.

Hace unas semanas pensé en los 2900$ para BTC como potencial zona de compra si no sucedía nada extraño, y basándonos en procesos distribuidores anteriores, veremos si los vemos.

Un saludo


----------



## plus ultra (10 Ene 2019)

Anayosky dijo:


> Justo hoy, en este mismo hilo comente mi opinión (pagina anterior).
> 
> Me parece un sistema muy interesante, y sería una pena que pasara desapercibido entre tanto monologo.
> 
> Incluso al no poder minar, estoy pensando (como novedad y primicia) invertir unos €... pero el riesgo me frena.



Como especulación DPM si se da claro esta,eso si nada comparable con ZCASH como quieren hacer ver los que están detrás,en ZCASH había un gran equipo con muchos nombres salio en 2016 y ya vamos por el 19 las cosas cambian y el mercado también.

Yo no me fio un pelo,en su momento ya confié varias veces en quien suelta la "info privilegiada" sin ningún interés con quien trate en persona que seguramente sea la misma fuente que el resto de vosotros y la cosa no salio muy bien que digamos.

Mimblewimble parece interesante pero igual que los son el 90% de los paper de cualquier token.


----------



## disken (10 Ene 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Si no recuerdo mal, NF era un gran aficionado a la astrología. Tiene mucho sentido con lo que dices.
> 
> La filfa del análisis técnico (un engañabobos total) es algo así como la astrología del mundo de las finanzas. Ahí tienes a miles de sujetos en youtube dando lecciones de AT a los pobres incautos. :XX:



Cuando no crecen las flores en tu jardín algunos prefieren pisar las flores del vecino a descubrir porque no crecen las suyas.

NFuturo dedica su tiempo a entregarnos el resultado de su estudio y dedicación, arriesgándose y sin pedir nada a cambio. Una verdadera relación con la realidad es descubrir el esfuerzo necesario en la creación del arte y de las cosas. A nadie se le ocurriría darle unos euros cuando ha ganado dinero gracias a sus avisos, sin embargo muchos se atreverían a reclamare responsabilidades cuando han perdido dinero con el. 

El trabajo con uno mismo permite poner en práctica la propia elegancia, el trabajo con los demás consiste en tratar de crear alegría en ellos. Y la unión de elegancia y alegría trae consigo un sentimiento profundo de riqueza y bondad. El trabajo de NF trata de crear alegría en los demás (y de paso se autoconvence un poco en su particular punto de vista y de la dieta amucosa que debe ser bien jodido), pero eso no nos exime de poner en practica el trabajo con uno mismo, de lo contrario habrán culpables en vez de tomar la responsabilidad de nuestras decisiones.


----------



## Bucanero (10 Ene 2019)

Hablo por mi. Si sube mejor y si baja pues ya entraremos o no con más. Pero acabará subiendo al final. Hay que digerir la anterior subida. Yo pensaba que sobre los 3000 y algo sería la base de la caída pero bueno si es más abajo mejor. Más pillaremos.. Haber que en esta vida no hay nada seguro menos la muerte pero de momento yo creo que btc acabará subiendo.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## McNulty (10 Ene 2019)

disken dijo:


> Cuando no crecen las flores en tu jardín algunos prefieren pisar las flores del vecino a descubrir porque no crecen las suyas.
> 
> NFuturo dedica su tiempo a entregarnos el resultado de su estudio y dedicación, arriesgándose y sin pedir nada a cambio. Una verdadera relación con la realidad es descubrir el esfuerzo necesario en la creación del arte y de las cosas. A nadie se le ocurriría darle unos euros cuando ha ganado dinero gracias a sus avisos, sin embargo muchos se atreverían a reclamare responsabilidades cuando han perdido dinero con el.
> 
> El trabajo con uno mismo permite poner en práctica la propia elegancia, el trabajo con los demás consiste en tratar de crear alegría en ellos. Y la unión de elegancia y alegría trae consigo un sentimiento profundo de riqueza y bondad. El trabajo de NF trata de crear alegría en los demás (y de paso se autoconvence un poco en su particular punto de vista y de la dieta amucosa que debe ser bien jodido), pero eso no nos exime de poner en practica el trabajo con uno mismo, de lo contrario habrán culpables en vez de tomar la responsabilidad de nuestras decisiones.



Yo no reclamo responsabilidades, únicamente digo que su predicciones son érroneas. Y te habla un veterano del foro que le lleva leyendo casi 10 años.

Me da igual tu retórica poética, prefiero la verdad, mucho más enrriquecedora a largo plazo. 

Por eso digo, a los nuevos que lean esto, registrados o no, no os creáis muchos los análisis de gente ajena. Sed objetivos por vosotros mismos. Aquí hay mucho matao de la vida.


----------



## McNulty (11 Ene 2019)

Joder NF estás más loco de lo que pensaba. Ni me molesto en contestarte. A los oligofrénicos hay que dejarles que se estrellen solos.

Solo una cosa, si te basas en la numerologia, me sigues dando la razón piltrafilla. Es otro puro delirio como la astrología. Pero en fin, viendo las chorradas que tienes puestas en tu firma, no me extraña nada.


----------



## plus ultra (11 Ene 2019)

Anayosky dijo:


> Ni idea de lo que estas hablando.
> 
> Mi fuente "privilegiada" es bitcointalk, de la que puse los enlaces, si te interesa lo que pongo genial, me sentiré realizado. Si te parecen cuentos chinos, pues perfecto, a mi tambien. Lo último que pretendo es convencer a nadie de nada, como mucho abrirle las puertas, de algo que a mi, me ha costado encontrar.
> 
> Yo seguramente sea más desconfiado que tú, y aun así menos de lo que debería, pero no por ello, voy poniendo en duda a los demás, simplemente saco mis propias valoraciones, y decido por mi mismo, sin acusar o culpar a los demás de mis malas decisiones/valoraciones.



Posiblemente me has entendido mal,te aclaro.

No me refería a ti no te he acusado ni culpado de nada,creo que has hecho bien en citar proyectos que crees interesantes para especular para eso estamos en el hilo pero conociendo de que se trata también me tomo la libertad de dar mi opinión de lo que conozco y de ese proyecto que algo se es lo que he hecho,yo como muchos otros hemos conocido Mimblewimble hace tiempo ya por cierto "guru" que suele ofrecer info privilegiada de proyectos supuestamente a cambio de nada lo que es absoluta y completamente falso ya que el es un Community Manager "oculto",el problema que tiene es que por todos los proyectos que pasa por unas cosas u otras no suelen acabar bien y por "diferencias" el sale y vuelta a empezar con otro nuevo.

Como tu bien has dicho cada cual que saque sus valoraciones,decida y que luego no culpe a nadie.

Aclarado esto también te digo que como especulador que soy de las ALT en su debido momento comprare y volveré a vender GRIN y cualquiera que salga sin problema alguno,el que se quede dentro pensando que sera el nuevo XMR problema de el.


----------



## davitin (11 Ene 2019)

Menuda puta ruina las criptos...ahora que entren los "pro"..."nos estamos haciendo de oro detectando las olas", claro que si guapi.


----------



## Corcho (12 Ene 2019)

Parece que va a caer a plomo pero no cae


----------



## McNulty (12 Ene 2019)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Caerá, caerá  (semanas, meses) quizá algunas alts no merececiesen caer tanto pero bitcoin con su capitalización de 60.000 millones ya es otra historia... 60.000 millones y un volumen para hacer trading, especular y comprar alts... 60.000 millones es una locura si se piensa bien.
> 
> Por tanto lo que hay que esperar es agazadapo esperando que va a hacer bitcoin para invertir en alguna alt a la que se le vea proyección en el futuro.



Esta semana sale grin. Parecida a beam, basada en el mismo protocolo.

What Is MimbleWimble? | What Do We Know About Grin and Beam? - Coindoo


----------



## Bucanero (13 Ene 2019)

Parece claro que aun estamos de bajada. En Fun on de ride "un youtube" trae el ánalisis de dos que aun piensan que va a caer por lo menos hasta 1800. Yo hasta 1000 o 1500 no creo que meta otro poquito en btc. 

Otro tema. NF no dejes de postear mucho que a mi si me interesa tu opinión y analisis. Al que no le guste lo que escribas pues al ignore y punto. 

Creo que aun quedan coins por caer y desaparecer pero yo creo por lo que he leído que de bajada puede quedar un par de meses y después pues imagino que lateral. Vamos que nos comemos 2019 sin nada relevante. La verdad es que ya tengo escogidos los proyectos que me gustan y no creo que cambie de portafolio. Casi me dan ganas de desconectar un tiempo. 

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## bmbnct (15 Ene 2019)

El exchange Cryptopia "hackeado".

Twitter






Las comillas a hackeado son por esto:

Un día antes del hackeo: Twitter


----------



## Corcho (15 Ene 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> El exchange Cryptopia "hackeado".
> 
> Twitter
> 
> ...




Llevo meses pensando en comprar acciones de cryptopia "cryptopiafeeshares" que están regaladas con respecto a cuando salieron (150 euros ayer) qué opináis? Si algún día se recuperan creo que antes valían miles de euros y dan dividendos


----------



## Esse est deus (15 Ene 2019)

No pasaba por aquí desde hace semanas (¿meses?) y está casi muerto. El clapham y NF sostienen la cosa.

Curioso que esto decaiga, cuando estamos en una fase de desarrollo y armonización tecnológica espectacular y el gran SO que soportará la IoT global apenas ha mostrado una primera y tímida etapa, y ya es aterrador.

Mira que hay donde especular en estos momentos...


----------



## ferro a fondo (15 Ene 2019)

Los soles al lunes dijo:


> No pasaba por aquí desde hace semanas (¿meses?) y está casi muerto. El clapham y NF sostienen la cosa.
> 
> Curioso que esto decaiga, cuando estamos en una fase de desarrollo y armonización tecnológica espectacular y el *gran SO que soportará la IoT global apenas ha mostrado una primera y tímida etapa, y ya es aterrador.*
> 
> Mira que hay donde especular en estos momentos...



Estimado conforero, sería ustec tan amable en desarrollar un poquito eso que le marco, en 2 líneas y lenguaje comprensible para la gente llana? Que el apelativo que usa al final da que pensar....


----------



## bmbnct (16 Ene 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> El exchange Cryptopia "hackeado".
> 
> Twitter
> 
> ...



No saquéis vuestras shitcoins de los exchanges, estan mas seguras en ellos; si lo dice Binance es que es cierto :


----------



## Esse est deus (16 Ene 2019)

clapham2 dijo:


> SO = Sistema Operativo
> 
> IoT = Internet de las Cosas ...
> 
> ...



No. 

Me refería a la potencia tecnológica que está adquiriendo el conjunto del software cripto y como está reinterpretando la revolución tecnológica previa y reconceptuando el mundo. 

El SO es el conjunto del software cripto que sobreviva y toda la industria potentísima que se está creando cada vez más y más. , El kernel es BTC y la IoT los smart contrats con las aplicaciones de capas derivadas. 

Ethereum sus fork ni lo sigo ni me interesa. Me interesa BTC, NIX (cada uno tiene su novia) y la industría cripto (que va absorber otras industrias en desarrollo como el fintech, proptech...) y el producto/servicio que se está creando que es una fusión muy diferente a como venímos haciendo las cosas. 

Hay muchos frentes donde especular tecnológicamente. Esto va a cambiar mucho. Lo único cierto para mí es que el kernel va a ser bitcoin, aunque sobre él flotará mucho mucho software y de mucho valor. 

En 2017, con el bombeo de dolares, no tenía claro que de sustancia podría haber detrás de tanta ICO, el 2018 ha sido un año maravilloso para ir viendo el sedimento y el 19 y 20 van a aparecer los primeros señores de este reino.


----------



## labibliadelasmaterias (16 Ene 2019)

A nivel especulativo,y solamente especulativo,yo recomendaría ahora mismo Zilliqa.El 31 de Enero lanzan su mainnet,y eso la pondría a nivel técnico al nivel de criptos como EOS o TRON.

Mientras no toque una nueva corrección del mercado,espero que vaya para arriba.

Por cierto,no sé si alguno lo ha visto

https://*******/2AS4amK

Pues eso,que en Augur quieren hacer apuestas sobre memes en Reddit.Puede haber mucho mercado ahí...hordas de peña que se aburre.Lo dejo como curiosidad,creo que es tarde para entrar.

Dejo también esto por aquí

LA BIBLIA DE LAS CRIPTOMONEDAS: Una guía para principiantes eBook: Miguel Iglesias: Amazon.es: Tienda Kindle

---------- Post added 16-ene-2019 at 22:41 ----------

https://*******/2AS4amK

A ver si pego ahora bien el enlace


----------



## species8472 (16 Ene 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Bueno, yo creo que esto tiene más proyección de la que dices anarquista. La tecnología blockchain tiene mucha tela que cortar. Sobre todo en el tema de la seguridad y anonimato de las transacciones abstrayendo completamente el proceso bancario mundial. El protocolo mimblewimble ahonda y mejora mucho más las privacycoins.
> 
> Yo, que no soy un charlatán vendeburras como el clapham (que seguro que no hace ni la mitad de lo que escribe) os digo lo que compro y tengo.
> 
> ...



NIX te va a gustar


----------



## labibliadelasmaterias (16 Ene 2019)

Conozca por qué Augur aumentó de precio y las operaciones subieron en 800% - DiarioBitcoin


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (18 Ene 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Bueno, yo creo que esto tiene más proyección de la que dices anarquista. La tecnología blockchain tiene mucha tela que cortar. Sobre todo en el tema de la seguridad y anonimato de las transacciones abstrayendo completamente el proceso bancario mundial. El protocolo mimblewimble ahonda y mejora mucho más las privacycoins.
> 
> Yo, que no soy un charlatán vendeburras como el clapham (que seguro que no hace ni la mitad de lo que escribe) os digo lo que compro y tengo.
> 
> ...




Voy a ver si pillo a buen precio en Trade Ogre,tiene buena pinta éso de Grin


----------



## Bucanero (18 Ene 2019)

Aquí comentan una posibilidad de que quede poco de caída y estemos entrando en un posible suelo y en unos meses comience una nueva subido.

¡GRAN OPORTUNIDAD! ¡BITCOIN CICLO 4 AÑOS! BOB LOUKAS ESPAÑOL /CRYPTONEWS 2019 - YouTube

Quizás NF y Clapham lleven los dos razón.

---------- Post added 18-ene-2019 at 21:01 ----------

No se porque me ha salido la última frase subrayada y como enlace.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Bucanero (19 Ene 2019)

He estado mirando por encima grin y lo que no me gusta por lo que he oído hablar a un youtuber es que va a ser inflaccionaria en un 400 por cien. Y va a ver un gran suministro de monedas. Este hombre comenta que la idea le gusta pero esos dos datos anteriores le echaban para tras.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Bucanero (19 Ene 2019)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Es el que lleva siempre la camisa azul?  porque si es ese también dijo que este tipo de moneda tiene el problema de que no es posible saber si se han creado más.



Jajaja. Si, el mismo. Lo sigo un poco.


----------



## paketazo (20 Ene 2019)

clapham2 dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gran frase.


----------



## matias331 (22 Ene 2019)

Clapham o sea solo nos queda el Oro de siempre....adiós 50x y al McAfee que le vayan cortando las pelotas.


----------



## MIP (22 Ene 2019)

cagao dijo:


> No acertais ni una con el AT, dedicaros a otra cosa.



A poner una gráfica y tirar cuatro líneas sin sentido lo llaman AT.


----------



## Bucanero (22 Ene 2019)

Buenas a todos.

Me gusta ver este debate entre claphman y NF, los dos poniendo argumentos de una tendencia o de la otra pero he llegado a la conclusión de que van a hacer lo que les de la gana a los que mandan y cuando ellos decidan. Gracias de todos modos por vuestro trabajo. Lo digo de buena fe. Lo que me pasa es que como creo que van ha realizar o hacer lo que quieran con bitcoin y sus hijos pues no me voy a complicar mucho a la hora de decidir entradas o salidas. Por soñar que no quede. Entraré de a poco si baja mucho y si llega casi a 20.000 pues antes venderé una parte porque si creo que subirá mucho más pero recoger un poco de beneficios porque no hace daño a nadie. Cuando ni idea. Voy para largo, un año, dos... 

Buen día a todos.


----------



## MIP (22 Ene 2019)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> :XX: Es que de hecho si tiene algo de predictivo el AT será para varios las mismas conclusiones, si hay una docena de AT diferentes para el mismo momento ahí no hay predicción alguna o hay 11 que son absurdas.



Efectivamente es como comentas. 

El AT es una herramienta eminentemente estadística que usa precio y volumen y que solamente funciona a plena eficacia en mercados líquidos, transparentes y no intervenidos. 

Por tanto nadie puede decir lo que va a pasar con total certeza usando AT (y el que lo diga es un embustero), sino solamente con un % de cumplimiento.

Ese cumplimiento se reduce sustancialmente en cuanto alguna de las 3 condiciones indicadas arriba dejan de producirse, y también se aumenta ligeramente cuanto mayor sea el horizonte temporal objeto de estudio.

Es decir no tiene que ver la fiabilidad de una misma figura en una gráfica de 24 meses que en una de 5 días por ejemplo, que es mucho menor.


----------



## haruki murakami (22 Ene 2019)

Thanks! ahora mismo voy a vender lo que tengo, afortunadamente poco. Tengo la sensacion que tienes la razon. Por ley de Murphy, si algo puede ir peor, seguro ira peor. Lo siento por las tildes...teclado gringo.

Al criptomundo lo que le hace falta es eliminar tanta alt y tokens que son una estafa. Volvere a comprar cuando llegue el BTC a $2,500



clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado .
> 
> La inmensa mayoria de la gente ( clapham incluido ) hace planes a corto
> plazo , son cortaplacistas .
> ...


----------



## McNulty (23 Ene 2019)

clapham2 dijo:


> Los ninos se entretienen con chicharros sin liquidez , es normal ...
> El clapham guarda recuerdos maravill...bueno , recuerdos de su tradeo y postureo de pumps & dumps en Cryptopia .
> Aquello era el paraiso . El clapham recuerda ( con nostalgia )
> los trading de Tesla Coin ....tan naranja ella , y el Eryllium ...El Shabbat
> ...



Mucha parrafada y predicciones, pero sigues siendo igual de pobretón que hace 5 años, cuando recomendabas comprar plata. :XX::XX:

No das ni una muyayo


Por cierto, 2millones ya....

Block height: 27468
Latest block difficulty: 122,258,864
HashRate: 2,037,647 Sol/s
Beams per block: 80
Circulating supply: 2,197,440 Beams
Total supply: 262,800,000 Beams
Next treasury emission block height: 43,800
Next treasury emission coin amount: 876,000


----------



## McNulty (23 Ene 2019)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Eso puede caer como una piedra en un lago, y sino al tiempo. Yo ya pase exactamente por lo mismo... "ahora sí, el protocolo revolusionario, esto lo cambiará todo" ... :XX: ... Después empieza la gente a comprar por el fomo, subir un 1000% y despeñarse todo a las dos semanas  ... La diferencia es que ahora hay mercado bajista y ya son caras de cojones esas criptomonedas... Lo mejor es dejar que el bitcoin se siga despeñando y si aún después quieres tal cripto, y ha pasado el fomo, la compres... Tú ya verás, en unos meses por los sueles el mimblewimble



Mimblewimble manda betillas. 

---------- Post added 23-ene-2019 at 03:30 ----------




clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham se aburre .
> Este hilo desde que el NF no esta es mierda de gallina . El clapham contra su voluntad y por higiene mental acaba de meter a un piltrafilla en su
> lista de ignorados . El primero del ano . NAH , solo por joder , porque
> el clapham es asi . GANAR TRES DIGITOS en 90 minutos
> ...



Estás tan forrado como tu primo segundo de la habana, ese al que le ibas a comprar el chevy con 1 onza de plata no? Anda y vete por ahí y no vuelvas charlatán.


----------



## Bucanero (24 Ene 2019)

Traigo un vídeo de un youtuber. David Battaglia en la que habla de tron. Es interesante el mensaje aunque no deja de ser una idea más. Poco a poco se va a llegar a la adopción y veo a tron con posibilidades de estar cerca del podium o en el. Aunque superar a bitcoin no lo veo. Un saludo.

¿TRON Puede Superar a Bitcoin con 100 millones de Usuarios de Bitorrent? - YouTube


----------



## Polo_00 (24 Ene 2019)

Bucanero dijo:


> Traigo un vídeo de un youtuber. David Battaglia en la que habla de tron. Es interesante el mensaje aunque no deja de ser una idea más. Poco a poco se va a llegar a la adopción y veo a tron con posibilidades de estar cerca del podium o en el. Aunque superar a bitcoin no lo veo. Un saludo.
> 
> ¿TRON Puede Superar a Bitcoin con 100 millones de Usuarios de Bitorrent? - YouTube



A que tú llevas Tron? Me equivoco?:fiufiu:


----------



## Bucanero (24 Ene 2019)

Polo_05 dijo:


> A que tú llevas Tron? Me equivoco?:fiufiu:



Jajajajaja. Pues claro y veinte más.  A ver.. Ya se que algunos tron no le gusta y es polémica, pero le veo potencial. Que luego se queda en nada pues eah, a otra cosa.


----------



## Polo_00 (25 Ene 2019)

Bucanero dijo:


> Jajajajaja. Pues claro y veinte más.  A ver.. Ya se que algunos tron no le gusta y es polémica, pero le veo potencial. Que luego se queda en nada pues eah, a otra cosa.



Buena respuesta. Mi portafolio es mucho más pequeño porque seguir a 20 y tradear con ellas es bastante complicado para mí... con 5 o 6 ya voy bien.


----------



## Bucanero (25 Ene 2019)

¡BITCOIN, POR QUÉ NO HABRÁ UN NUEVO MÁXIMO EN 2019! /CRYPTONEWS - YouTube

Bueno metiéndonos miedo por lo que dice este hombre y sus fuentes. Vamos, que nos vamos a los 1000 a este ritmo. Allí te espero btc.

---------- Post added 25-ene-2019 at 21:00 ----------




Polo_05 dijo:


> Buena respuesta. Mi portafolio es mucho más pequeño porque seguir a 20 y tradear con ellas es bastante complicado para mí... con 5 o 6 ya voy bien.



Se que son muchas. Y pronto voy a reducir un poco cambiándolas por las que mejor valore.:rolleye: 

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## matias331 (27 Ene 2019)

clapham2 dijo:


> pero en caso de colapso economico y corralito olvidate de acceder a tu dinero
> En cambio el dinero algoritmico sigue en el wallet ...ajeno a todo



Como tu mismo describes, el dinero algoritmico esta controlado por ..........que en caso de colapso es altamente probable que no te entregen.....por tanto no es liquido ni seguro.........el oro de toda la vida aunque no es practico para convertirlo, si puede estar en tus manos y seguro, tomando las precauciones del caso por cierto.


----------



## McNulty (27 Ene 2019)

Lo de clapham es un ciclo. Estos discursos se los leía hace 5 años. Solo tenéis que cambiar criptos por plata. Además el tío se gastó bastante en plata (si es que no mintió) y debe de tener su casa llena de monedas oxidándose.

Las criptos en caso de colapso financiero no valdrán nada. Las criptos solo adquieren su valor por el cambio con el dólar. Las frikadas y los cuatro protocolos solo es interesante para cuatro frikis como nosotros.

Comprad BEAM insensatos.


----------



## ciberobrero (27 Ene 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Lo de clapham es un ciclo. Estos discursos se los leía hace 5 años. Solo tenéis que cambiar criptos por plata. Además el tío se gastó bastante en plata (si es que no mintió) y debe de tener su casa llena de monedas oxidándose.
> 
> _Las criptos en caso de colapso financiero no valdrán nada. Las criptos solo adquieren su valor por el cambio con el dólar. Las frikadas y los cuatro protocolos solo es interesante para cuatro frikis como nosotros._
> 
> Comprad BEAM insensatos.



Te doy el thanks salvo por el párrafo subrayado. Las criptos (algunas) pueden vivir perfectamente en colapso financiero, como refugio de valor infinitamente líquido.

Donde no valen nada es en caso de colapso tecnológico. Pero mientras exista Internet, las criptos van a ir a más, cuando BBVA, Santander, VISA o Swift. Lo que le da valor no es su cambio particular al dólar, precio no es valor. Valor es algo intrínseco a una cosa y algunas criptos sirven para que yo pueda escapar del estercolero occidental cuando la fase suicida llegue hasta el final.


----------



## McNulty (27 Ene 2019)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Te doy el thanks salvo por el párrafo subrayado. Las criptos (algunas) pueden vivir perfectamente en colapso financiero, como refugio de valor infinitamente líquido.
> 
> Donde no valen nada es en caso de colapso tecnológico. Pero mientras exista Internet, las criptos van a ir a más, cuando BBVA, Santander, VISA o Swift. Lo que le da valor no es su cambio particular al dólar, precio no es valor. Valor es algo intrínseco a una cosa y algunas criptos sirven para que yo pueda escapar del estercolero occidental cuando la fase suicida llegue hasta el final.



No estoy de acuerdo.

Que ocurre siempre que hay colapso financiero? Que todos los estados se vuelven muy proteccionistas.El ciudadano de ese Estado lo que querrá es seguridad. Y las criptos no son algo que genere mucha confianza entre la gente, y además son muy descentralizadas. Además, la gente no dispondría de dinero para comprar criptos por internet, a no ser que todos se pusieran a minar como posesos.

Lo de las criptos hay que tomarselo como un experimento interesante. No hay que exagerar, de si será la moneda del futuro, que si la descentralización será la panacea y la solución..... Eso tiene más de ciencia ficción que de realidad.


----------



## ciberobrero (27 Ene 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> Que ocurre siempre que hay colapso financiero? Que todos los estados se vuelven muy proteccionistas.El ciudadano de ese Estado lo que querrá es seguridad. Y las criptos no son algo que genere mucha confianza entre la gente, y además son muy descentralizadas. Además, la gente no dispondría de dinero para comprar criptos por internet, a no ser que todos se pusieran a minar como posesos.
> 
> Lo de las criptos hay que tomarselo como un experimento interesante. No hay que exagerar, de si será la moneda del futuro, que si la descentralización será la panacea y la solución..... Eso tiene más de ciencia ficción que de realidad.



Si el mundo fuese al revés, sí, pero el tiempo no va hacia atrás sino hacia adelante. En un colapso financiero sin colapso civilizacional, es decir, que aunque con crisis, Internet, el móvil, las apps y la vida virtual son más accesibles y baratos que la comida o el respirar, lo que la gente considera seguridad o necesidad no es lo mismo que consideraban sus abuelos.

El futuro lo marcan las rupturas socio-tecnológicas, no extrapolaciones/magnificaciones lineales de lo conocido.


----------



## species8472 (27 Ene 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo.
> 
> Que ocurre siempre que hay colapso financiero? Que todos los estados se vuelven muy proteccionistas.El ciudadano de ese Estado lo que querrá es seguridad. Y las criptos no son algo que genere mucha confianza entre la gente, y además son muy descentralizadas. Además, la gente no dispondría de dinero para comprar criptos por internet, a no ser que todos se pusieran a minar como posesos.
> 
> Lo de las criptos hay que tomarselo como un experimento interesante. No hay que exagerar, de si será la moneda del futuro, que si la descentralización será la panacea y la solución..... Eso tiene más de ciencia ficción que de realidad.



En el único pais "occidental" que ha colapsado, Venzuela, el bitcoin es la moneda fuerte junto al dolar. Y eso que cuando empezó el colapso el bitcoin lo conocían tres gatos y Venezuela tampoco es tradicionalmente un ejemplo de adopción tecológica. 

Viendo lo que ha pasado en Venezuela creo que el bitcoin tiene muy poco que temerle a un colapso mundial. Más bien al contrario, para el bitcoin, cuanto peor es mejor


----------



## matias331 (28 Ene 2019)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Te doy el thanks salvo por el párrafo subrayado. Las criptos (algunas) pueden vivir perfectamente en colapso financiero, como refugio de valor infinitamente líquido.
> 
> Donde no valen nada es en caso de colapso tecnológico. Pero mientras exista Internet, las criptos van a ir a más, cuando BBVA, Santander, VISA o Swift. Lo que le da valor no es su cambio particular al dólar, precio no es valor. Valor es algo intrínseco a una cosa y algunas criptos sirven para que yo pueda escapar del estercolero occidental cuando la fase suicida llegue hasta el final.



El concepto de criptomonedas es ideal, tiene muchas ventajas sobre cualquier sistema de valor, ..........pero........el concepto inicial, "ideal" no es el vigente hoy es altamente manipulado por nada santos poderes, haciendo que su valor sea un bluff.


----------



## san_miguel (28 Ene 2019)

Hace mucho que no posteo por aquí, ahí os dejo mis niveles de referencia.







basicamente 3000usd y después 1800 usd


----------



## paketazo (28 Ene 2019)

matias331 dijo:


> El concepto de criptomonedas es ideal, tiene muchas ventajas sobre cualquier sistema de valor, ..........pero........el concepto inicial, "ideal" no es el vigente hoy es altamente manipulado por nada santos poderes, haciendo que su valor sea un bluff.



Partiendo de la base de que el único poder aceptado internacionalmente es el poder militar, hay que admitir que el resto de poderes subyacen tras este.

Las balas dan valor al fiat, y con el fiat sometemos al capital y a la fuerza laboral.

Es tan sencillo como esto:

Mañana un país descubre un arma capaz de borrar del mapa una ciudad sin posibilidad de evitarlo, pasa a estar en la vanguardia tecnológica militar, y eso la lleva a convertirse en super potencia, con lo que sus decisiones internacionales ganan peso, y puede manipular mercados mediante apoyos bilaterales con nuevos "amigos" de conveniencia.

Su moneda gana peso, y estabilidad al alza...

Que respalda al BTC?

Evidentemente las armas no, y quién tiene el poder de las armas hará lo que esté en sus manos para evitar que el poder centralizado y protegido por esas armas, no se diluya ante nuevas formas de dinero.

Ya que se menciona Venezuela por ejemplo...¿pensáis que el ninguneo internacional a Venezuela sería el mismo si esta tuviera armas nucleares apuntando a USA por ejemplo? 

¿O pensáis que por ejemplo un pequeño país como Corea del Norte tendría contra las cuerdas a potencias internacionales cuando estas intentan tocarles los huevos?

O más claro todavía...¿Cómo un país con escasos recursos minerales, energéticos, de latifundios...como Suiza, puede disponer de un divisa tan fuerte a nivel internacional?

BTC solo podrá salir adelante si la población mundial entiende su concepto.

Da igual que lo acepten 10 o 100.000 empresarios...la gente no lo usará si no es necesario usarlo, y solo será necesario usarlo si realmente entendemos su concepto.

Cuando hablamos de Venezuela como experimento criptográfico hemos de entender que cuando se usa crypto para pago directo, este pago es rápidamente trasformado a dólares por el beneficiario final (empresario generalmente), lo que hace que una parte de la finalidad del uso de BTC no sea más que una especie de plataforma para mover dólares...es cierto que es un comienzo para que la masa entienda su uso y valor, pero la mentalidad está lejos de una adopción...ya no masiva...si no mínima.

En caso de que una crisis mundial de divisa del estilo de Venezuela azotase pongamos por ejemplo al 20% de países, sigo pensando que el dólar seguiría siendo la referencia, y el motivo es el mismo de siempre (potencia militar)

Si mañana Trump dijera que en USA solo se usará BTC, a la semana siguiente el 90% del mercado mundial se haría con BTC...por eso, y muy a mi pesar, la política respaldada por los ejércitos, son el único modo de que la masa se gire y escuche.

Mirar a Maduro rogándole al ejercito que siga de su lado...¿Quién manda?...¿Maduro, o los fusiles de su ejercito?

En 4000 años de historia de la humanidad este factor permanece inamovible...el mas fuerte es quién hace las leyes, y para que BTC cambie eso, debería de suceder algo inesperado como que la gente empezase a pensar por si misma...algo que también en 4000 años nunca ha sucedido.

Buena semana a todos.

P.D. Por cierto, ya se ha acabado el reality del niño en el pozo, que ha sido un éxito para los medios...anteriormente recordemos el éxito rotundo también del niño "Gabriel" asesinado por la querida de su padre...

Mientras se puedan explotar estos filones, ¿de verdad pensáis que BTC tiene futuro a corto plazo?


----------



## psiloman (28 Ene 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Partiendo de la base de que el único poder aceptado internacionalmente es el poder militar, hay que admitir que el resto de poderes subyacen tras este.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El poder militar manda en este planeta, ok, pero en el poder militar no mandan los generales, ni el circunstancial presidente de ningún país, incluyendo Estados Unidos. A estas alturas eso deberíamos tenerlo claro.

El mundo hoy en día es digital, es cuestión de tiempo que la moneda de intercambio entre personas, empresas e instituciones también lo sea. Se usará una moneda mundial, una por país o bloque económico, o una mezcla de las dos cosas, pero está claro que habrá una moneda digital parecida a lo que ahora es el dólar (o era), hegemónica e impuesta a la fuerza, si es necesario.

Será esa moneda BTC u otra que ahora exista?, probablemente no, aunque quién sabe, el creador de Bitcoin o era un genio o eran los mismos que desde la sombra controlan todo el chiringuito mundial, financiero e industrial. Yo voto por esta última posibilidad.

El mercado de criptomonedas actual es un experimento para el desarrollo e implementación progresiva de esta nueva tecnología. Lo dejarán caer algo más, quizá hasta 70000 o incluso 50000, pero no acabarán con él, por ahora. En el momento que todo cuadre, y en el marco de algún suceso disruptivo a nivel mundial, no sé de qué naturaleza, cambiarán el dinero físico a criptomonedas centralizadas (a la vista o no, pero centralizadas). Y ya tienen...un Anillo para gobernarlos a todos, un Anillo para encontrarlos, un Anillo para atraerlos a todos y atarlos en las tinieblas.

Queda bajada, unos meses o un año, con oscilaciones por supuesto, después yo entraría de nuevo, a esta historia le queda por lo menos otro capítulo. Yo entraré fuerte, y si pierdo seguiré llevando la misma vida que llevo actualmente, tampoco me juego tanto, pero si me sale bien la apuesta...

No me hagáis caso, me ha sentado mal el croissant con el café, y cuando me indigesto digo muchas tonterías.


----------



## zyro (28 Ene 2019)

tengo una duda. Vale, muy bien, metemos todo el fiat que nos podamos permitir perder, comprando BTC en los próximos meses y esperamos sentados 2 o 3 años a que se multiplique por 50 o por 100 para cambiarlo todo a fiat.

Pero, si se supone que va a venir la madre de todas las crisis, donde el fiat se va a depreciar un montón o las cosas van a subir una barbaridad, qué sentido tiene cambiarlo por fiat?

Ya sé que también recomiendan oro y plata, osea, diversificar. Junto con una buena finquita donde cultivar lo que puedas y con agua asegurada.


----------



## psiloman (28 Ene 2019)

zyro dijo:


> tengo una duda. Vale, muy bien, metemos todo el fiat que nos podamos permitir perder, comprando BTC en los próximos meses y esperamos sentados 2 o 3 años a que se multiplique por 50 o por 100 para cambiarlo todo a fiat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo la finca la tengo ya desde hace unos años, con un pequeño manantial incluido. El cortijo de la finca está para tirarlo abajo y hacerlo nuevo, pero tierra y agua tengo de sobra.

En cash tengo algo, más bien poco, debería aumentar mis reservas. Con la plata estoy empezando y pienso seguir acumulando, y en criptos meteré lo que me pueda permitir sin que afecte a mi nivel de vida actual. Ese dinero en criptos es una apuesta, y así lo tengo asumido. Mi economía es muy limitada, pero intento hacer lo correcto aunque maneje pequeñas cantidades.

BTC, ETH y otras pueden, o no, ser el futuro fiat, podrías gastarlas directamente en comprar bienes y servicios, o podría haber otro rally antes, cambias a fiat parte y compras esos bienes y servicios. Por eso es una apuesta, nadie puede asegurar con certeza qué va a pasar. También se pueden ir a cero, ojo.

La tierra te puede dar de comer, y la plata y el oro siempre han tenido valor desde que el hombre es hombre, más como reserva de valor que para especular. Hay que diversificar.


----------



## zyro (28 Ene 2019)

El tema es que las criptos han permitido hacerse rico a unos cuantos en distintas oleadas.

Mientras más pronto se han iniciado, antes han podido llegar a su punto de liberación. Unos pocos lo conseguirían en 2011, unos cuantos más en 2013 y bastantes más tuvieron la oportunidad, si tuvieron suerte en las operaciones y supieron mantener los años suficientes esos BTC, venderlos a final de 2017 y convertirlos en varios millones de € con los que han podido cambiar de vida, en Andorra o fuera de Andorra.

Digo Andorra porque hay unos cuantos que andan por allí, vecinos de los youtubers.

Cada vez será más difícil pillar la ola buena. Para 2017 hubo que esperar 4 años para superar los máximos anteriores.

El día que las criptos lleguen a la gran masa, mucho me temo que será el preludio de muchos años bajistas.

No hace mucho tuve la oportunidad de rememorar el anuncio de Terra emitido en 1999, pocos meses antes de explotar la burbuja de las puntocom. En la actualidad la tele no será el único vehículo de llegar a la gran masa, no sé cómo pero las redes sociales deben jugar un papel fundamental:facebook, instagram, wasap, twitter...todas harán que llegue a mucha más gente y mucho más rápido que aquel anuncio.

Ahí será el momento de avisar a nuestros conocidos que no se vuelan locos comprando por inversión porque muy probablemente estaremos en el mayor burbujón de todos los tiempos, que necesitarán probablemente más de una decada en corregir.

El momento Terra llegará.

1999 Anuncio Terra Telefonica - YouTube

---------- Post added 28-ene-2019 at 16:51 ----------




psiloman dijo:


> Yo la finca la tengo ya desde hace unos años, con un pequeño manantial incluido. El cortijo de la finca está para tirarlo abajo y hacerlo nuevo, pero tierra y agua tengo de sobra.



Lo del agua es fundamental, es un bien de primera necesidad que tarde o temprano puede escasear.


----------



## matias331 (28 Ene 2019)

a este paso antes que el dolar desapareceran las cripto 

Liqui Exchange cierra operaciones por falta de liquidez | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain, criptomonedas


----------



## matias331 (28 Ene 2019)

psiloman dijo:


> El poder militar manda en este planeta, ok, pero en el poder militar no mandan los generales, ni el circunstancial presidente de ningún país, incluyendo Estados Unidos. A estas alturas eso deberíamos tenerlo claro.
> 
> El mundo hoy en día es digital, es cuestión de tiempo que la moneda de intercambio entre personas, empresas e instituciones también lo sea. Se usará una moneda mundial, una por país o bloque económico, o una mezcla de las dos cosas, pero está claro que habrá una moneda digital parecida a lo que ahora es el dólar (o era), hegemónica e impuesta a la fuerza, si es necesario.
> 
> ...




Tu plan, es el plan de todos....esperar que baje, comprar y esperar que suba.....Me parece que los que manejan las cripto, este asunto ya lo tienen muy claro, como todos yo también tenia ese plan, igual que toda la manada de ovejas, ahora tengo claro que ese camino conduce al camal.......creo que hay que mirar a otro lado, en burbuja nos caracterizamos por salir de la manada.


----------



## matias331 (28 Ene 2019)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> La manada de ovejas subió al tren en el apojeo de Noviembre - Diciembre y la manada de ovejas piensa que la burbuja ya ha explotado y el bitcoin no sirve ni para limpiarse el trasero  ...
> 
> A estas alturas decir: "a esto le veo futuro en 5 - 10 años" no es para nada un pensamiento mayoritario, el pensamiento mayoritario en estos momentos es "¿bitcoin? Eso es un esquema ponzi"  ...
> 
> Puede caer y caer mucho más, pero una cosa es ésa y otra decir que eso ya no se levanta nunca más, yo sí le veo utilidad a las criptomonedas, quizá a muy pocas pero sí se la veo al margen de la euforia compradora y del fomo.





Concuerdo que las cripto han llegado para quedarse, el BTC por ser pionero y muy solido era mi opción, sin embargo la información actual es que su valor es artificial, porque 5 exchanges lo controlan, esto hace que el mayor valor del BTC, que era el hecho de no ser controlado por NADIE, al tener un control distribuido por millones de mineros, este valor se ha perdido.

Creo que USA, con el dolar de salida, tiene suficiente poder y tecnología para crear la cripto del futuro, por cierto bajo su control, lo cual no es bueno, pero es mucho mejor que una cripto controlada por mafias.


----------



## psiloman (28 Ene 2019)

matias331 dijo:


> Tu plan, es el plan de todos....esperar que baje, comprar y esperar que suba.....Me parece que los que manejan las cripto, este asunto ya lo tienen muy claro, como todos yo también tenia ese plan, igual que toda la manada de ovejas, ahora tengo claro que ese camino conduce al camal.......creo que hay que mirar a otro lado, en burbuja nos caracterizamos por salir de la manada.



Ya empecé a diversificar en la medida de mi limitado poder económico hace diez años, comprando la finca. Me costó diez años pagarla, no la heredé. Mi vivienda habitual está casi pagada también. Por tanto tengo tierra y ladrillo. Me falta algo de metal.

Si se pone feo el panorama, sé cultivar como para alimentar a mi familia. Si se pone imposible, sobramos todos, y no hay plan que valga.

Con las criptos, la bolsa, los metales, la vida, con todo, paciencia, mucha paciencia. Y la paciencia no está en el plan de la mayoría hoy en día.

Por eso nos despellejan fácilmente, porque pensamos en semanas y meses, no en décadas.

Queda un capítulo más, como mínimo. Aquí queda escrito. Paciencia, empieza a correr la sangre por las calles.

La vida en el fondo es solo un juego, y como dice Negrofuturo, con un cuerpo prestado.


----------



## davitin (29 Ene 2019)

Hace tiempo que no me conecto...ni siquiera miraba ya el market al global...veo que hemos caído a 113b... definitivamente esto ya se ha ido a la mierda, vamos a volver a niveles de principios de 2017...yo ya he perdido casi toda la inversión, o toda, ya ni lo sé, en fin vaya mierda.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (29 Ene 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Esta semana sale grin. Parecida a beam, basada en el mismo protocolo.
> 
> What Is MimbleWimble? | What Do We Know About Grin and Beam? - Coindoo




Pués estando en un mercado tan bajista,se está comportando muy bien.La pillé en TRADE Ogre baratita,antes de que saliera en Coinmarketcap.Y la verdad, está evolucionando de forma muy positiva,acaba de ser listada en unos cuantos exchanges de golpe y porrazo.


----------



## paketazo (29 Ene 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Hace tiempo que no me conecto...ni siquiera miraba ya el market al global...veo que hemos caído a 113b... definitivamente esto ya se ha ido a la mierda, vamos a volver a niveles de principios de 2017...yo ya he perdido casi toda la inversión, o toda, ya ni lo sé, en fin vaya mierda.



Efectivamente el ciclo bajista ha contrarrestado gran parte de la última gran subida de hace año y medio.

La pregunta que debemos hacernos, es sin saber que la mayoría de criptos están a un 80% de sus ATH, ¿compraríamos esperando ver de nuevo ese ATH? o ¿compraríamos por que le vamos a dar un uso no especulativo a esa cripto?

Generalmente el pensamiento mirando las gráficas, sería meterse para pillar otra ola alcista y salir corriendo.

Pero mientras ese sea el pensamiento general, va a ser difícil salir de ese circulo vicioso de "yo compro barato y se lo vendo a otro más caro"... esa es la mentalidad de como se generan burbujas.

Cuando la inmobiliaria de España, derivada del crédito fácil, los pisos doblaron en pocos años sus precios, pero al fin y al cabo, aun que pagaras el doble por un piso de su valor de mercado, podrás obtener rendimiento del mismo a largo plazo, y recuperar buena parte de la inversión.

En cripto la gran pregunta que lanzamos al aire a diario es si esto se adoptará, o se quedará como un mero mercado secundario de especulación dónde ningún proyecto sustituirá a otros centralizados ya asentados hace años.

Por lo de pronto poder hacer una transacción rápida y anónima es algo que pienso se quedará, pero nadie nos dice que mañana no salga un USDtheter Monero o similar, que haga lo mismo de manera anónima al 100% y sin volatilidad especulativa.

Si hace un año y un mes, os dicen que os venden BTC a 3400$, ¿hubierais comprado a condición de mantenerlos sin cambiar a fiat u otras cosas durante un año y un mes?

¿por que lo hubierais comprado?...¿por que pensabais que valdría 100.000$ o por que su uso se habría internacionalizado y extendido?

Para un estudiante de la economía el fenómeno BTC es gratificante, ya que nos muestra día a día y casi desde el minuto cero, como la mentalidad social, acepta y rechaza por oleadas el mismo principio.

Lo peor de todo esto, es lo que comentas, y sobre todo si se ha invertido un dinero destinado al ahorro en un producto exageradamente especulativo, y se está en perdidas latentes muy elevadas.

Lo he visto en renta variable, así que no es algo exclusivo de BTC, pero si me dan a escoger entre estar pillado con un -80% en BTC o un -80% en Dia (DIDA), casi me quedo con BTC y su potencial largoplacista.

Vende humos ha habido y habrá, yo sinceramente no esperaba que BTC perdiera el fibo del 50% desde el último máximo, pero sí lo ha perdido, y ahora, basándonos en el patrón de la subida del 2013 toca largo camino de redención...siempre y cuando dicho patrón (2013) sea reiterativo, y no solo circunstancial.

En lo peor, pensad el montón de gente cojonuda que hemos conocido en este foro y en el de BTC :: :XX:

Un saludo y a esperar.


----------



## psiloman (29 Ene 2019)

clapham2 dijo:


> UNA BUENA , Y UNA MALA NOTICIA ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Según una noticia que acabo de leer, el precio promedio de minar un BTC es de 4k, en Q4 del 2018, se están apagando muchas máquinas. 

En el sitio más barato, China, 2.4k. No creo que veamos los mil y algo, pero todo puede ser.

Alert: Unknown BTC Miners taking over the Bitcoin Mining Network


----------



## michinato (29 Ene 2019)

¿Cuanto se tarda en olvidar un amor perdido?



> Diferentes autores han establecido que el proceso de duelo por una ruptura de este tipo tiene una duración aproximada de entre seis meses y dos años.



¿Cuánto tiempo tardamos en superar que se rompió la relación de pareja?



¿Cuanto se tarda en olvidar que pudiste ganar mucho dinero pero te quedaste a las puertas?

Yo diría que como mínimo 2 años, probablemente 3, 4 o 5.

Quizás sea este el tiempo que necesiten los "early adopters" menos convencidos para acabar de soltar sus criptomonedas y una vez en poder de las manos fuertes, el mercado retome una senda alcista.

En cualquier caso, cuanto antes pasemos las fases del duelo y nos recuperemos, más preparados estaremos para afrontar el futuro de forma objetiva y seguir construyendo nuestra felicidad.



Por mi parte, a pesar de haber perdido una potencial criptofortuna búlgara, sigo viéndole un futuro increíble a las criptos, especialmente a aquellas que tienen cuidado en proteger la privacidad.


Lo que se ha inventado y ofrecido libremente al mundo no se puede desinventar.

Una vez que los seres humanos han tenido acceso a una tecnología que permite disponer de un dinero inconfiscable, incensurable y que no se puede inflacionar al gusto del gobierno de turno, es imposible que se olvide y se dé marcha atrás.


Quizás se tarde 10 o 20 años y la cripto que triunfe al final no sea ninguna de las que existen ahora, pero yo no dudo que en el largo plazo seguirán existiendo criptomonedas y que habrá gente que las valore.


----------



## McNulty (29 Ene 2019)

Veamos mi chicharro preferido.
2 dollars ya, quien compró cuando avisé, rentabilidad del 200% en dos semanas.
Beam (BEAM) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap
Not bad.


----------



## Sink Opero (29 Ene 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Veamos mi chicharro preferido.
> 2 dollars ya, quien compró cuando avisé, rentabilidad del 200% en dos semanas.
> Beam (BEAM) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap
> Not bad.



Perdona, pero eso es una mierda. Si meto 100 euros ¿ahora tengo 300? ¿o te refieres a que su valor se ha multiplicado por 200? Que es cosa distinta.
No obstante, hay que estar loco o ser muy valiente para meter grandes cantidades de dinero para burbujear con una cripto como esa.


----------



## McNulty (29 Ene 2019)

Sink Opero dijo:


> Perdona, pero eso es una mierda. Si meto 100 euros ¿ahora tengo 300? ¿o te refieres a que su valor se ha multiplicado por 200? Que es cosa distinta.
> No obstante, hay que estar loco o ser muy valiente para meter grandes cantidades de dinero para burbujear con una cripto como esa.



Cuando suba a 10 dólares llorarás.


----------



## McNulty (29 Ene 2019)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> La de risas que va a haber en varios meses con estas dos criptos  ... Aún recuerdo NANO y IOTA subiendo más del 1000%, la gente pagando cantidades ingentes, volumen a mansalva , pasó la novedad de la "revolusión" y venga para abajo :XX: ...
> 
> Si lo que sube o deje de subir no va de tecnología, esto va de otra cosa... :Baile: ... En unos meses darás una patada a una piedra y debajo habrá beams y grims.



Anarquista, compra unas cuantas hazme caso. Te lo digo como materialista filosófico que eres, eres el único que respeto entre tanto charlatán. 

BEAM dentro de poco va hacer BOOOOOM


----------



## paketazo (29 Ene 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Anarquista, compra unas cuantas hazme caso. Te lo digo como materialista filosófico que eres, eres el único que respeto entre tanto charlatán.
> 
> BEAM dentro de poco va hacer BOOOOOM



Cuanto se lleva minando hasta la fecha de BEAM? free float actual? se ha preminado algo?

gracias.


----------



## StalkerTlön (29 Ene 2019)

Esto, si se confirma puede ser bastante interesante, el Samsung S10 podria venir con wallet de criptos:

Samsung's New Galaxy S10 Could Give Surprise Boost To Bitcoin Adoption


----------



## McNulty (30 Ene 2019)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado ...
> La gente es idiota . *Una pausa pa la Ziprexa 100 mg ...*
> El clapham no sabe mucho de tradeo y postureo porque el cerebro del clapham que es privi..privi..privi...bueno queda claro , no se agota en cosas
> irrelevantes . Por eso cuando el clapham kiso aprender euskera
> ...



Vale ahora entiendo todo.

La olanzapina es un antipsicótico atípico, aprobado por la FDA para el *tratamiento de la esquizofrenia;​ episodios depresivos asociados con el trastorno bipolar* como parte de la formulación de Symbyax el 24 de ...

Lo siento clapham, me disculpo.


----------



## disken (30 Ene 2019)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham ha recibido 5 THANKS ...
> bueno , pues la parte II de la Teoria del Colapso de Clapham
> 
> Aqui la grafica del flujo de " dinero " y cryptodinero del Cryptouniverso
> ...



Muy buena teoría. 

¿En que te fundamentas para poner el nivel de soporte en 1300$?


----------



## fjsanchezgil (30 Ene 2019)

Lp

Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hikikomori (30 Ene 2019)

> El clapham tiene una Teoria ...
> Sospecha que los poderes fetidos quieren hundir la cotizacion
> del cryptotulipan 1 a niveles de 1300 $ . El objetivo es comprar bien barato
> y evitar que esos BTC esten en " manos equivocadas "
> ( o sea , el populacho ) en la proxima burbuja



Después de todos estos meses de caída, ya nadie vende por mucho que baje el precio, la única forma de quitarles los bitcoins a los tenedores actuales es subir el precio hasta ofrecer cifras que no puedan rechazar. Otra historia es que mantengan el precio en un rango bajo durante años, pero algo así en un mercado tan joven y con tan poca difusión no parece la mejor de la ideas.


----------



## Corcho (30 Ene 2019)

Llevo meses esperando a que baje a 1800 o 1200 y cuanto más espero más pienso si por esperarlo ya va a subir


----------



## paketazo (30 Ene 2019)

La odiada XRP esta a 4,5 veces de capitalizar lo que BTC, a mayores tenemos a USDT a nada de capitalizar lo que BCH (ayer ya lo pasó y estaba 5ª)

El sentimiento contrario es lo que está primando desde hace unos años...lo que la masa considera malo, es lo que acaba alzándose, y lo que considera cojonudo, termina cayendo en el olvido.

Las incongruencias en los mercados no existen, solo existen lo que ganan, los que pierden , y los que están al margen.

Creo que en unos meses o años habrá un vuelco en las coins del top, seguro me equivocaré, pero independientemente de que unas suban o bajen más que otras, creo que viviremos cambios importantes por ahí arriba, y no veo descabellado que la supremacía de BTC ahora que todos la dan por sentada, termine fulminada...ya veremos.

Un saludo y buena tarde.


----------



## matias331 (31 Ene 2019)

sorry NF, pero meter al CERN para hablar de una metasupercomputadora online y .............usando los mineros Asisc...........esta super tomado de los pelos ......

Los Mineros Asisc están fabricados para hacer la secuencia sha-256 que es el protocolo del BTC a velocidades fabulosas, pero nada mas, así que con estos mineros no se puede hacer ninguna metacomputadora que sea para un fin distinto a BTC.

La palmera no se fuma, hace daño........


----------



## vpsn (31 Ene 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Llevo meses esperando a que baje a 1800 o 1200 y cuanto más espero más pienso si por esperarlo ya va a subir



Si lo supieramos por aqui...


----------



## Bucanero (31 Ene 2019)

Buenos días a todos.

Tal como veo el asunto, lo mejor es quedarse quieto. Parece que lo van a bajar más. No se si NF tiene o no razón con respecto a que quieren cargarse btc pero que va para abajo si que lo veo venir aunque en este tiovivo nunca se sabe del todo....

La verdad es que pinta feo y de momento no meteré ni un euro más haber si se despejan un poco los nubarrones.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## matias331 (31 Ene 2019)

Sorry NF, como dice el clapham, usted debe ser una bellisima persona, que esta muy preocupada por el futuro y comparte sus conocimientos en este foro........

En eso estamos muchos de los que participamos aquí, buscando contrastar nuestras ideas, conocimientos e información para que podamos tomar las mejores decisiones en este horizonte cada día mas convulsionado en que se esta convirtiendo el mundo.

Todos sabemos que en Internet hay información de todo tipo, que nos puede confundir, que puede venir de alguien SERIO, que son poquísimos, y mucha de charlatanes o info que responde a oscuros propósitos nada santos.

Tomemos las cosas con calma, nada va a pasar de un día para otro, ni siquiera el CRASH sera un día determinado, como en las películas, sino que los cambios, se irán imponiendo poco a poco, causando los efectos que quieren los que manejan el mundo. 

....lo nuestro es ver como salimos mejor parados en este esquema.........trabajar juntos para no acabar ahogados en los cambios que todos sabemos que vienen, cambios inminentes por los datos económicos reales que por aquí conocemos.


----------



## besto (31 Ene 2019)

Buah NF, qué maravilla. Cuando se ponen las criptos alcistas e interesantes, nos ilusionas a todos con teorias alcistas y escenarios geniales y trabajados....y ahora que está esto aburridillo nos cuentas historias wapas (con extraterrestres incluidos!!!).

Gracias, de verdad que me divierto leyendoos a diario.

Edito para añadir un agradecimiento por la recomendacion de gpl, le metí unos eurillos y ahí va para arriba como un cohete. Buen complemento northern star y alguna otra que llevo desde hace un par de años.

Edit ii: Si youtube y google son medios creados y dominados por “los malos”, ¿como puede ser que se filtre la info de un insider de “los buenos” a través de youtube? Solo con esto ya no me cuadra na de na.::


----------



## Pirro (1 Feb 2019)

NF, ¿has oído hablar de la “falacia del jugador”?

Aplicada a la ruleta, sostiene que después de x veces de saliendo el color rojo es más probable que a la siguiente jugada salga el negro, lo cual es absurdo pues las posibilidades de que salgan rojo/negro son exactamente las mismas en cada tirada y la bola no tiene ningún tipo de “memoria” que almacene las tiradas anteriores. Cualquier desviación estadística entre N/R queda dentro de la ley de los grandes números.

Si bien en la ruleta el factor azar es un 100% -si la ruleta es honrada- y un mercado es la convergencia muchísimas voluntades con distinto peso, lo cierto es que no hay ninguna norma que estipule que después de X velas rojas toca una verde. Es evidente que volverán las velas verdes, como también lo es que después de x veces cayendo la bolita en el rojo, alguna vez volverá a caer en el negro. Pero las posibilidades de que eso pase nada tienen que ver con lo que haya pasado anteriormente.

Un saludo


----------



## besto (1 Feb 2019)

Velas diarias? Semanales? o da igual la duracion?



Negrofuturo dijo:


> Observa cualquier gráfico de precios, en cualquier mercado, incluido el de BTC, y de su observación, concluye lo que observas, cuando un precio se mueve en un periodo de tiempo, formando velas del mismo color.
> 
> Si quieres te centras en los momentos en que las series hacen 5 velas de un mismo color seguidas.
> 
> ...


----------



## hikikomori (2 Feb 2019)

A colación del número de velas mensuales rojas seguidas pego aquí un comentario de forobits.com


> Buscando correlaciones entre el mercado bajista del 2011 y el actual (en el Overconfidence Index hemos igualado el valor mínimo del 2011) veo algo que me llama la atención. Hasta ahora el récord en Bitcoin de velas mensuales bajistas seguidas fue precisamente en el 2011, con cinco meses rojos seguidos. Pues bien, estamos a punto de superarlo, con seis meses rojos seguidos si enero finalmente acaba por debajo de su precio de apertura (3727$ según BraveNewCoin Index).
> 
> Para que os hagáis una idea, el récord en el Dow Jones de velas mensuales bajistas seguidas fue de nueve, ¡entre 1941 y 1942! Desde entonces, lo máximo que ha hecho ha sido seis velas rojas seguidas en varias ocasiones: 1946, 1953, cinco en 1966, seis otra vez en el 2002 y en el 2009, cinco en el 2011 y hasta hoy… (miro el DJ por ser el índice con más histórico detrás, y tener suficiente volatilidad y una tendencia alcista clara de fondo, similar a Bitcoin salvando las distancias obvias).


----------



## Bucanero (2 Feb 2019)

Traigo a un youtubers hablando de lo que puede quedar de ciclo bajista y análisis creo interesantes del btc.

Un saludo a todos.

MAYU # 78: El ciclo de 4 años de Bitcoin - YouTube


----------



## Speculo (3 Feb 2019)

besto dijo:


> Velas diarias? Semanales? o da igual la duracion?



Lo que te venga mejor. Será una previsión con fundamento en la nada, que será más o menos certera según le de al tiempo por llover o no.

... 

Pego a continuación el comentario del señor este que habla de las velas por si alguien quiere añadir algo. Por mi parte, creo que falta por colocar un párrafo final que hable de las velas 10 y 11. Y de las 12 y 13, por si acaso, no vaya a ser que no salga. 



> Yo te comparto la mía, que se reduce a la conclusión derivada del método inductivo deductivo.... que es el mismo que se usa para lo de la moneda.
> 
> Cuando una serie ha realizado 4 velas del mismo color, digamos verde, la 5 puede empezar verde y acabar invirtiendo el color, o lo hará la sexta.
> 
> Cuando la sexta no lo hace, intentará hacer 8, con las mismas terminaciones que la serie anterior: O bien la octava inicia del mismo color y luego se gira, o la octava termina la serie y la 9 se gira.


----------



## mrbrainwash (5 Feb 2019)

clapham2 dijo:


> El clapham esta horrorizado ...
> La gente es idiota . Una pausa pa la Ziprexa 100 mg ...
> El clapham no sabe mucho de tradeo y postureo porque el cerebro del clapham que es privi..privi..privi...bueno queda claro , no se agota en cosas
> irrelevantes . Por eso cuando el clapham kiso aprender euskera
> ...




Vaya por delante que respeto la forma de pensar y las opiniones del sr. clapham, algunas compartidas, pero hay un par de cosas que no acabo de tener claro... El sr. clapham lleva insistiendo varios días en que 2/3 del volumen contra BTC corresponde a Tether. Según mis cálculos, un 8%-10% del volumen son futuros, a Tether le corresponde alrededor del 30-33%, el fiat supone alrededor del 17% y el resto (un 40%, más o menos) corresponde a todo el universo crytpo (excluyendo Tether, obviamente).
¿Son erróneos mis cálculos? 
Por otra parte, también insiste en que Tether es actor fundamental de la 4ª burbuja, iniciada según él en octubre de 2016. Tampoco esto lo acabo de tener claro. En octubre de 2016 la capitalización de Tether no superaba los 7.000.000 USD. En febrero 2017 llegó a 25.000.000 USD, los 100 millones los alcanzó en mayo y en julio superó los 200 millones (Julio 17, para mi esa es la clave). ¿De verdad se puede iniciar una 4ª burbuja, basada en Tether, con los "pobres" datos de capitalización que tuvo hasta bien pasada la mitad del 2017? No tengo la respuesta, pero creo que no. Para mi el motivo de la burbuja 2017 fue otro muy distinto. 
También quisiera que me aclarase, el sr. clapham, un par de comentarios que ha realizado respecto a los de la Agenda tirando el precio, que si las ballenas vendiendo, y todo para que la Elite compre barato. ¿Pero alguien de verdad piensa que la Elite y los de la Agenda no están en esto desde hace muuuuucho tiempo? ¿Alguien cree que esto lo crearon 4 cyberanarquistas y que la Elite ahora lo quiere destruir o apoderarse de ello? 
Insisto, Julio 17 es la clave, muchos entraron ahí (los de la Elite que todavía no estaban, grandes inversores, incluso institutional money) y prácticamente la entrada les salió gratis.


----------



## Pablo Villa (5 Feb 2019)

Twitter

Amazon acepta pagos en Ltc


----------



## paketazo (5 Feb 2019)

Pablo Villa dijo:


> Twitter
> 
> Amazon acepta pagos en Ltc



Es una plataforma de pago mediante coinbase o sea... que no tiene demasiado sentido decir que se usa LTC, realmente se usa $ y una vinculación a Coinbase, el pago no es directo con LTC, pero es interesante ir metiendo en el mismo saco crypto y amazon 

Ojito a Coinbase que quizá esté tratando de crear una plataforma de liquidez con la que poder plantar cara a PayPal por ejemplo.

La New ya salió hace unos días y la repercusión sobre la cotización no ha sido demasiado llamativa, pese a ello, es un paso más que en este caso sobre todo, puede beneficiar a coinbase.

Veremos como evoluciona esto, y la repercusión en el resto de cryptos a las que coinbase está avalando en liquidez.


----------



## paketazo (6 Feb 2019)

Binance coin ya en el top 10, USDT quinta, y XRP consolidando 2º... por atrás vienen fuerte USDcoin ya de 19, y TrueUSD 25...

Todo lo que no se debería ni tocar con un palo si se cree en un sistema libre descentralizado, es lo que está primando y ascendiendo.

Con estos datos se diría que la población lejos de desear liberarse de ataduras busca un "ser supremo" que lo oprima y esclavice.

Veremos como evoluciona esto, pero si la mentalidad es la que he dicho en la frase anterior, la población dista mucho de estar preparada para asumir sus compromisos.

Espero que estas infladas de coins, no sean más que manipulaciones para desesperar a los holders y sacarles su verdadero valor.

Buen día.


----------



## Bucanero (6 Feb 2019)

cagao dijo:


> La gente busca un valor refugio,y eso solo lo da USDT o estable coins, aun que me parto yo de ese valor, esa invención para manipular precios. En fin aqui no hay nada mas que mascar, ni fantasmas ni gobiernos ocultos, ni la de chorradas que leo ppr ahi, es simplemente una correcion del 95%.
> 
> Los papelitos de colores mandan.



Eso veo yo. Que bajará lo que tenga que bajar y subirá cuando tenga que subir. 

Por cierto y cambiando de tema. No se si se ha comentado pero se ha dicho que el proyecto de XEM está en riesgo por falta de liquidez y que la fundación de NEO podría también tener problemas de liquidez para seguir. Vamos que empiezan las defunciones.


----------



## mrbrainwash (6 Feb 2019)

Estimado y respetado sr. clapham, ¿De dónde saca Ud. que 2/3 del precio es Tether y solo 1/3 fiat? Porque a mi no me salen esas cifras. Si contamos con los futuros, el volumen BTC/USDT no supera el 33% (que es muuucho, pero no son 2/3). Si no contamos con los futuros, el tether es un 40% aprox, otro 40% el resto de cryptos (contra BTC) y un 20% aprox de fiat. Parte del tether y del resto de cryptos fueron comprados con fiat, así que, aunque sea poco, muy poco, algo de fiat hay detrás de dichas cryptos. Me parece un poco exagerado decir que el precio está inflado un 300%...
O yo no se hacer cálculos, o Ud. tiene información que se me escapa, ¿Me lo puede aclarar, por favor?
Por otra parte, insiste en que la 4ª burbuja se inició en octubre 2016, y vuelve Ud. a poner al Tether como instrumento utilizado a tal efecto (el de la burbuja). No le tengo ningún amor al tether, todo lo contrario, pero darle ese valor protagonista... La capitalización de tether en octubre de 2016 era de 7.000.000 USD. En febrero 2017 era de 25 (millones) y no llegó a 200 hasta julio 2017. ¿De verdad debemos pensar que esa mierda hizo que el btc subiera de los 600 $ en oct 16 a 20.000 $ a finales de 2017? 
Creo que les da Ud. más importancia de la que tienen, y para nada creo que la última burbuja fuese provocada por esa mierda. La MIERDA fue otra, y con esa otra MIERDA entró mucho fiat, muuuucho.... 
Esos que Ud. piensan que están tirando el precio para comprar barato (Elite, los de la Agenda, sus primos, etc.) entraron con la otra MIERDA, es decir, ya están dentro. 
Y la otra MIERDA hizo que esa entrada, resultase casi gratis... Y fue el origen de la burbuja 2017.
No esperen a que lleguen los malos. Los de verdad están dentro desde el primer día.
Y los malos de "postureo" entraron con la otra MIERDA, entre junio y agosto de 2017...


----------



## disken (8 Feb 2019)

Negrofuturo dijo:


>



Ayer publicaste la imagen, hoy sube un 13.6% ::


----------



## davitin (8 Feb 2019)

Parece que la cosa remonta un poco.


----------



## davitin (8 Feb 2019)

Lite Coín casi un 20%


----------



## -bubble- (8 Feb 2019)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Buenos chicos, NF se desaparece una temporada, que espera que sea larga y provechosa para todos Uds.
> 
> Tengo que desconectar, para dedicarle el tiempo a mis rarezas.
> 
> ...



Te echaremos de menos NF. Aunque hay gente que posteamos poco, aún solemos entrar diariamente para leeros.


----------



## disken (8 Feb 2019)

A que se deben estos subidones?

En la época de la brubuja de los 20.000, habían razones para que hubieran días con un crecimiento del 10%, primero por el comportamiento normal de una burbuja y el frenesí comprador, las noticias de la adopción del bitcoin, la entrada de capitales extranjeros y la mención en los medios de comunicación.

Pero hoy en día después del reventamiento de esta última burbuja con una madurez del mercado en la que se mueve lateralmente alrededor de un 3% diario, ¿a que se deben ascensos de este tipo si tan siquiera hay noticias de calado económico que pudieran ejercer algun tipo de influencia?

Enviado desde mi Redmi 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## matias331 (9 Feb 2019)

disken dijo:


> A que se deben estos subidones?
> 
> En la época de la brubuja de los 20.000, habían razones para que hubieran días con un crecimiento del 10%, primero por el comportamiento normal de una burbuja y el frenesí comprador, las noticias de la adopción del bitcoin, la entrada de capitales extranjeros y la mención en los medios de comunicación.
> 
> ...



como comentas, no hay ninguna razón para semejante salto....bueno ....hay UNA razón....NF lo dijo, aparte de esta razón es una subida sin sustento.


----------



## zyro (14 Feb 2019)

cuando hablas de crack abajo, ves que pierda los 3000$ ?


----------



## zyro (14 Feb 2019)

no me cuadra que por una lado estemos en la C de esa plana irregular y que a la vez estén alcistas.

Si lo que están haciendo desde Dic/17 es una C, lo que nos espera es bajada y rebotes alcistas.

Te he leído al menos dos escenarios:
-Bajistas, al estar en una plana irregular donde estaríamos en la C con final en dic/19
-Alcistas desde 15/dic/18 camino de nuevo ATH

de hecho en el mismo post que me respondes, parece que hablas de los dos escenarios. Tampoco es malo tener 2 opciones, sólo que no veo claro si mantienes las 2, una o ninguna.

Es interesante la opción de la plana irregular, porque podría encajar en tiempo una corrección tan larga, antes de ver un suelo. Mientras más tiempo pasa, más gente tira la toalla. Y de aquí a diciembre es mucho tiempo.

A no ser que quisieras decir dic/18, en lugar de 19, en cuyo caso ya está todo claro.


----------



## zyro (14 Feb 2019)

Recibido el mensaje y muchas gracias por la aclaración.

me he perdido la presentación de "pulgoso", quién demonios es esta persona-personaje?

Para responder citando, hay que darle a Responder.


----------



## Lord Vader (14 Feb 2019)

Te vas a perder lo mejor, Negrofuturo.


----------



## zyro (16 Feb 2019)

Está bastante parado este hilo.

@Negrofuturo No sé si estarás por ahí todavía o si te apetece responder.

Te has planteado alguna vez que la corrección desde dic/17 sea una 2 que corrija toda la subida de BTC desde el inicio?

ETH podría estar también en una 2, habiendo hecho la 1 en mucho menos tiempo.

El escenario de la Plana irregular, como nos decías, conlleva que el rebote siguiente debía ser fuerte. Si no se da ese escenario, puede que estemos aún en esa 2.

En el caso que te lo hayas planteado, qué plazo mínimo debería durar esa 2.

Las implicaciones de que estemos en una 2 son extraordinariamente alcistas, porque significaría que, dada la duración de la 1 y 2, más de 10 años, los mínimos que veamos ahora, no los perderemos en muchos años.

Supongo que tu respuesta no debe provocar ni fomo ni fud, estamos hablando de movimientos a largo plazo, meras hipótesis.


----------



## Pirro (17 Feb 2019)

Lanzo la pregunta, a ver si alguien se anima a compartir sus reflexiones.

¿Por qué el volumen -volumen búlgaro, pero como en toda criptolandia y gran parte de fiatlandia- de ether es tan elevado? En estos momentos bordea los 4K millones en 24 horas. Las jornadas de poco volumen, siempre anda por encima de los 2K millones y el patrón se lleva repitiendo mucho tiempo, Bitcoin la más tradeada, seguida de Tether y luego Ether, moviendo ésta última siempre de 2 a 5 veces más volumen que la siguiente -que alterna entre Ripple, EOS y Litecoin-

Luego, mirando la historia que cuentan las gráficas se observa que el volumen actual es igual o mayor que el que movía cuando andaba en máximos, a diferencia de lo que ha sucedido con las enemillones de shitcoin que han caído también un 90%..

¿Existe algún mensaje tras la correlación entre la capitalización de mercado y el porcentaje de ésta que es tradeado en 24 horas? 

Un saludo.


----------



## paketazo (18 Feb 2019)

Pirro dijo:


> Lanzo la pregunta, a ver si alguien se anima a compartir sus reflexiones.
> 
> ¿Por qué el volumen -volumen búlgaro, pero como en toda criptolandia y gran parte de fiatlandia- de ether es tan elevado? En estos momentos bordea los 4K millones en 24 horas. Las jornadas de poco volumen, siempre anda por encima de los 2K millones y el patrón se lleva repitiendo mucho tiempo, Bitcoin la más tradeada, seguida de Tether y luego Ether, moviendo ésta última siempre de 2 a 5 veces más volumen que la siguiente -que alterna entre Ripple, EOS y Litecoin-
> 
> ...



Si el volumen indicase uso, está claro que monedas como ETH, Zcash, o Dash, estarían con volúmenes similares a los de diciembre del 2017. Sin embargo otras populares como XRP, Tron, LTC, XMR...no se acercan a aquellas cifras, ya no digamos por ejemplo Cardano o IOTA con un volumen respecto a esa fecha mencionada ínfimo.

¿mensaje oculto o uso real?

De entrada creo que es una buena señal, ya sea volumen entre exchangers o ciertamente de uso particular, la cadena se mueve y funciona … y eso es una manera evidente de engrasarla y ajustarla.

Por otra parte los precios están reprimidos respecto a máximos...muchas top deberían hacer un 10X para regresar a tiempos de miel en los labios.

Yo la lectura que saco es que hay procesos en todo mercado, y generalmente bajos volúmenes y precios bajos suelen indicar acumulación lenta y volúmenes crecientes y precios al alza anuncian fin de acumulación.

Anotad los mínimos de hace un par de meses y veremos si se vuelve a ellos, por ahí pasa gran parte del futuro especulativo de este mundillo.

Un saludo


----------



## Polo_00 (18 Feb 2019)

Es interesante lo que has dicho Paketazo respecto a apuntar los mínimos y ver como van dentro de un par de meses.


----------



## Bucanero (18 Feb 2019)

Bueno parece que la dejan subir un poco. Haber hasta donde.


----------



## hoppe (19 Feb 2019)

Un dato que parece que ha pasado inadvertido: normalmente es btc la que arrastra al resto de alts, tanto hacia abajo como al alza.

Pero en estás dos últimas carreras alcistas, tanto ayer día 17 como la del día 8, ha sido eth la pionera, posteriormente se han sumado otras top (Dash, iota, ...) y después de varias horas, btc.




Enviado desde mi MI NOTE LTE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sink Opero (19 Feb 2019)

Pues eso mismo pienso yo, que estas subidas a base de tether..... (tiene prácticamente el mismo volumen "según coinmarketcap")
No sé, no me fío.
Además, de donde saca la pasta un exchange (que está cambiando tether por btc) para pagarle euros a un sujeto que ha llevado sus bitcoins allí, para cambiarlos por dinero fiat, no sé si me explico.
En fin, tentar tienta y siempre nos hacemos el cuento de la lechera. Y habrá quien sepa entrar y salir a tiempo, pero me da que son los menos.


----------



## davitin (19 Feb 2019)

Creeis que va a seguir subiendo o que va a caer? como va la cosa de volumen y todo eso? no tengo ganas de leerme los tochos del caplam y adlateres.


----------



## paketazo (21 Feb 2019)

interesante vela la dejada ayer en Factom...ya sabemos como se las juega esta vieja conocida del foro. Quizá de momento falte volumen, pero yo la mantendría vigilada...si rompe los 7$ claramente podría hacer uno de esos rallyes a los que nos tiene acostumbrados la anterior vez pasó de 4,5$ a 18$ en 20 días.

¿repetirá?...ni idea, pero siempre leo algo de sus news, y de momento parece que hay asociaciones interesantes.

Un saludo y buen día.


----------



## disken (21 Feb 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> interesante vela la dejada ayer en Factom...ya sabemos como se las juega esta vieja conocida del foro. Quizá de momento falte volumen, pero yo la mantendría vigilada...si rompe los 7$ claramente podría hacer uno de esos rallyes a los que nos tiene acostumbrados la anterior vez pasó de 4,5$ a 18$ en 20 días.
> 
> ¿repetirá?...ni idea, pero siempre leo algo de sus news, y de momento parece que hay asociaciones interesantes.
> 
> Un saludo y buen día.



Gracias por la info.
Que exchange usas para Factom?


----------



## paketazo (21 Feb 2019)

disken dijo:


> Gracias por la info.
> Que exchange usas para Factom?



El que más volumen mueva...creo que el Poloniex ahora mismo.

Pero si no rompe 7$ claramente mejor esperar


----------



## Bucanero (21 Feb 2019)

Buenas a todos. Unas impresiones quiero dejar. No creo NF que el reseteo de producirse sea tan completo y tan happy. Ojala, pero pienso que en ese tema nos toman un poco el pelo pero ojala me equivoque. Yo más bien veo una desdolarizacion mundial o al menos de unos cuantos y la exploración de nuevas formas de sortear el dolar y su dominio. Veo los intereses bajos o negativos por mucho tiempo. Yo si veo al Bitcoin cada vez más usado para evitar los controles de capitales y el control del dolar. Además con la próxima crisis el bitcoin y los mp pienso que subirán de precio (en eso estoy contigo nf) aunque no se cuanto.

Es momento de acumular de a poco por si aun queda bajada pero opino que en no más de tres meses o así deberíamos saber si hemos llegado al fin de la caída y su estabilización como mucho.

Creo que es hora de estar atentos de que proyectos se les ve con vida y cuales están apunto de caer o pierden fuelle. Por ejemplo y claro que me puedo equivocar yo a xem no la veo ya recuperándose para el largo plazo pero si por ejemplo stellar. Cada vez hace más cosas nuevas y para el próximo pampeo estará arriba.


----------



## taichi (21 Feb 2019)

disken dijo:


> Gracias por la info.
> Que exchange usas para Factom?



Al igual que Poloniex, Bittrex tambien se reparte el volumen de las ordenes a partes iguales.


----------



## Sink Opero (22 Feb 2019)

Razón llevas, estamos acostumbrados a estar tan jodidamente mal, que así pasa.... al noventa y largo por ciento de la gente que le toca pasta se lo funde en cuatro días y luego a mendigar de nuevo....


----------



## davitin (22 Feb 2019)

La unica forma de sacar pasta de esto ahora es aprovechar las subidas y bajadas, lo demas son pajas mentales, no va a haber ningun rally a corto plazo...de donde va a salir ese dinero? chinos arruinados, coreanos arruinados, usanos arruinados y vigilados, etc...todo el que metio pasta en esto se ha arruinado, tienen que pasar unos años para que entre nueva sangre en esto, los ricos de verdad no parecen dispuestos a crear una bolsa paralela para que cuatro mataos nos forremos.


----------



## Bucanero (23 Feb 2019)

Buenas he visto un par de vídeos interesantes.

El primero redunda o describe muy bien lo que trataba de explicar en mi anterior post. Y es hacía donde yo creo que vamos.
El segundo una visión del mercado cripto de un personaje que sigo y lo está más o menos clavando. 

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Bucanero (23 Feb 2019)

No dudo NF que este planeta y nosotros sus habitantes somos inmensamente ricos y no solo en el plano material. Sino en el espiritual. Pero a este plan que no estoy convencido de que suceda le veo una falla. Y somos nosotros, los habitantes de este planeta. Me explico. 

Si me dan por ejemplo 3000 euros todos los meses de modo indefinido. ¿Porque voy entonces a trabajar? Vamos a suponer que si que hay que ayudar a la nueva economía y a auto realizarse. Pues en vez de echar 8 o 10 horas como echan la mayoría pues echaras 5 o a lo sumo 6 y sin apretar. Luego casi todos querríamos auto realizarnos así que todos pintores, poetas futbolistas etc.. Es decir en pocos meses casi nadie estaría trabajando el campo, o la construcción. El problema es que somos nosotros que aun no estamos preparados para un cambio de mentalidad y por supuesto la producción de bienes y consumo bajaría notablemente aunque es verdad que no hacen falta muchas cosas.

En definitiva. La idea me gusta pero su aplicación no termino de verla. No a corto plazo.

Un saludo.


----------



## davitin (24 Feb 2019)

Menuda bajada, 15000 millones en un momento.


----------



## Sink Opero (24 Feb 2019)

Ahora mismo Tether $11.212.297.587 versus Bitcoin $10.582.689.601 en volumen a 24h, según coinmarketcap

¿Alguien lo entiende?


----------



## bmbnct (24 Feb 2019)

Sink Opero dijo:


> Ahora mismo Tether $11.212.297.587 versus Bitcoin $10.582.689.601 en volumen a 24h, según coinmarketcap
> 
> ¿Alguien lo entiende?


----------



## bmbnct (24 Feb 2019)

Quien quiera entender que entienda 
Ese gráfico es de lo poco que es real en Coinmarketcap.


----------



## Bucanero (25 Feb 2019)

Lo seguiré. Gracias.


----------



## davitin (26 Feb 2019)

Donde se ven los tags?


----------



## mathobarca (28 Feb 2019)




----------



## mathobarca (1 Mar 2019)

Estiman que el diez por ciento del PBI mundial estará almacenado bajo tecnología blockchain en 2027


----------



## taichi (3 Mar 2019)

Ya te digo, la gente ya ni postea apenas. La capitulación la están haciendo por aburrimiento 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Bucanero (4 Mar 2019)

Ni idea de esa información NF pero dudo un poco de estos tipo de vídeos. Mi idea es que van a coexistir las criptos y el fiat por un tiempo más o menos largo. Y que el dolar va a perder fuelle aunque porque exactamente pues no se. Quizás la perdida de su supremacía sea la respuesta. Crisis va a ver este o el próximo año en mi opinión pero estoy con que no va a ser tanto. Iremos a tipos negativos y viviremos un poco como la economía zombi tipo Japón y patadon para adelante.

Estos vídeos, tipo, el fin del mundo, quizás ocurran pero no termino de verlo.

Cambiando de tema. El foro está parado porque no hay demasiado que aportar que sea de gran interés o relevancia y estamos, pienso en la fase de claudicación por lateralidad y aburrimiento.

En este video de fun on de ride habla de que hasta el 2023 btc no volverá a un máximo y hasta julio-agosto no tocamos del todo el fondo.



Un saludo a todos. Y ánimo que aun nos queda parece un camino de penitencia. Ojala me equivoque y pegue un pelotazo.
Aun así permaneceré dentro del mercado a la expectativa.


----------



## Bucanero (5 Mar 2019)

Jajaja. Bueno,si, tienes razón. No acierta mucho, pero me gusta ver sus proyecciones e ideas. Y en este caso lo veo más o menos coherente lo que comenta de cabeza de caca en el vídeo.


----------



## Bucanero (5 Mar 2019)

El chico me cae bien y me gustan sus vídeos, pero en este tema de gesara, no se.. Creo que se mueve algo gordo a nivel geopolítico, de divisas etc.. y en donde apenas nos enteramos de nada. Dicho lo anterior, no termino de ver el tema de gesara y sobre todo que llegue a todo el mundo, al pueblo llano. Pienso que este hombre es buena persona y un fantástico e inteligente emprendedor pero pienso que está errando al creerse toda esta información. Bueno, ojala me equivoque pues la idea me gusta de gesara pero no me lo creo.


----------



## u n (5 Mar 2019)

¿Dónde se cambia el color? no soy negro, es que paso de perder tiempo


----------



## bauldepetete (5 Mar 2019)

Han aprobado los ETF para las criptos. en poco tiempo saldrá la noticia.-


----------



## bauldepetete (5 Mar 2019)




----------



## mathobarca (5 Mar 2019)




----------



## Bucanero (5 Mar 2019)

NO no no no me toques a Valdeante mágico jeje. Es broma y estoy de acuerdo en tus apreciaciones. Es cierto que de valdeante magico me gusta su versión de las criptomonedas y el enfoque global que le da, relacionando fiat y criptos. En cuanto a otros temas pues no se que pensar pero no voy a entrar a valorarlo más pues me pierdo y nos salimos de las criptos. Pedro Baños me gusta lo bien preparado que está pero algo me dice que es disidencia controlada. Hay no me tires de la lengua que me pongo conspiranoico.


----------



## mrbrainwash (6 Mar 2019)

Pues yo echo de menos a clapham, hace días que no se le oye, ¿Estará desenterrando todo ese fiat que dice que ni tocarlo?
Corre clapham, date prisa, las strongs hands están comprando y se te escapa el tren...


----------



## mathobarca (7 Mar 2019)

lo de ltc está siendo acojonante pero.. le has echado una mirada a bnb?


----------



## mathobarca (7 Mar 2019)

alguna especulación al respecto?


----------



## besto (7 Mar 2019)

Desde principios del 2019 BTC y con ello todo este mercado está mostrando correlación negativa clara versus el Dow Jones. Yo creo que el dow está maduro y de la que se vea que no es capaz de superar los máximos anteriores se dará la gran ostia que hará llegar suficiente dinero para romper esa zona de 4100-4500$ donde hay muchísima resistencia. Todo esto podría pasar casi en cualquier momento....


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Mar 2019)

Interesante este artículo, podemos ver mediante las UTXO como están acumulando los listos en la bajada y como habían soltado a finales de 2017. Mientras los pardillos haciendolo siempre al revés.

An Objective Argument To End The Cryptocurrency Bear Market


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Mar 2019)

Yo creo que es porque los institucionales están comprando otc para no mover el precio. Pero la oferta debe de andar muy seca a estas alturas.


----------



## davitin (9 Mar 2019)

Que tiempos cuando las criptos subian a toda hostia, y yo me sentia un Gordon Gekko de la vida.

Bueno, al menos esto a servido para no leer mas al comemierdas de el juli.

Que fue de las mierdas que intentaba colar en el foro?


----------



## mathobarca (9 Mar 2019)

Muchas gracias @Negrofuturo por compartir tu conocimiento y reflexiones de forma desinteresada.


----------



## davitin (9 Mar 2019)

Negro, concreta, coño, concreta.


----------



## davitin (9 Mar 2019)

Preparados para vender y esperar la siguiente bajada del marketcap, cuando lleguemos a 141m otra vez para abajo, es lo único que podemos hacer, esto no va a tener una subida repentina ni de coña.

Hablo desde las tripas, que conste.


----------



## Señor Morales (11 Mar 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Que tiempos cuando las criptos subian a toda hostia, y yo me sentia un Gordon Gekko de la vida.
> 
> Bueno, al menos esto a servido para no leer mas al comemierdas de el juli.
> 
> Que fue de las mierdas que intentaba colar en el foro?



derroidas, "blockchains que hacen cosas" decia.....lo que hacian es ir a cero.


----------



## Bucanero (11 Mar 2019)

Tengo la sensación de que si que esta vez no va a bajar mucho más. Estoy con NF. Ya no le veo más recorrido a la baja. Son solo sensaciones pero noto un run run de querer tirar para arriba y que este es el suelo, sobre los 3500 o por ahí. vamos que seguro escribo esto y se desploma el btc jaja.


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Mar 2019)

Por la experiencia que estoy viviendo en este mercado, mejor que se disparen los cortos, siempre acude alguien a liquidar en un sentido u otro cuando están en máximos...


----------



## mathobarca (13 Mar 2019)

Por si a alguien le interesa..


----------



## mathobarca (13 Mar 2019)

los algoritmos, más allá de una reserva de valor 2.0, son los cimientos de una nueva economía y por ende de gobernabilidad. Me decanto por las cryptos por una sola razón: simpleza


----------



## paketazo (13 Mar 2019)

mathobarca dijo:


> Por si a alguien le interesa..



Los precios que da al final del análisis pienso son muy subjetivos, y basados en una posibilidad poco probable de que el próximo ciclo se desarrolle del modo expuesto.

El principal motivo de que estos precios probablemente no se den a medio plazo estaría basado en la exponencialidad de la base monetaria necesaria para alcanzar el siguiente límite propuesto:

Si BTC supera los 100.000$ se da por sentado ETH en 7000$...y el resto de cryptos activas harán precios máximos en correlación...

Problema de la elección dentro del grupo:

Para que todas hagan entre un 5X y un 7X por ejemplo desde sus máximos históricos dado el patrón expuesto, la masa de divisas mundiales que debería absorber el mercado no sería de un 5X 7X...desde máximos anteriores, debería ser quizá 50 o 100 veces más que los mayores máximos para alcanzar los precios expuestos.

La única manera de que BTC alcance cifras astronómicas (no niego que pueda hacerlo) astronómico=+100.000$, pasa por la absorción de la masa monetaria del resto de cryptos, o al menos que el 90% de cryptos o desaparezcan o dejen de absorber fiat.

Es sencillo poner BTC a 100.000$ si fuera el nicho del mercado y única elección posible, pero la distribución entre tantas cryptos para que hagan un 5X o más desde sus máximos, hace poco plausible esa teoría.

No olvidemos además que las cryptos minables han incrementado su masa monetaria, y ahora hace falta un 15% o más de lo necesario para llevarlas a los máximos del 2018.

Yo veo muy posible un crecimiento progresivo hacia los máximos anteriores en los próximos años, pero pasar de ahí, no va a ser sencillo, quizá, un BTC a largo plazo sobre 40.000$ sería ya una buena labor de adopción y uso, y si se estabilizase a largo plazo por esas cifras creo que no estaría nada mal.

Entre todo esto que comento, siempre hay la excepción, y está claro que alguna coin, se puede hacer un 100X...pero ni mucho menos será la tónica del resto del mercado...ese pájaro ya voló.

Mercado relativamente maduro, muy controlado por exchangers y bots, con muchos intereses privados de por medio... las épocas del 2014-2018...van a ser difíciles de revivir, dónde metieras el dinero en la coin que fuera, te podias comer un retono de un 50X como algo normal.

Hay apuestas de precios a largo plazo por todos lados, yo no apostaré, con que se siga usando y aumentando progresivamente su adopción me vale.

Dicho esto, ojalá me equivoque y en pocos meses BTC a 100.000$ ETH a 7000$ etc...

Un saludo


----------



## davitin (13 Mar 2019)

Señor Morales dijo:


> derroidas, "blockchains que hacen cosas" decia.....lo que hacian es ir a cero.



Cuantos pringaos que lo defendían habrán perdido hasta la camisa por hacerle caso y ya no abren ni abrirán más la boca en este hilo.


----------



## davitin (13 Mar 2019)

Bucanero dijo:


> Tengo la sensación de que si que esta vez no va a bajar mucho más. Estoy con NF. Ya no le veo más recorrido a la baja. Son solo sensaciones pero noto un run run de querer tirar para arriba y que este es el suelo, sobre los 3500 o por ahí. vamos que seguro escribo esto y se desploma el btc jaja.



Las sensaciones son como los culos, todo el mundo tiene uno.

La cuestión es que ya no invierte en esto ni el tato, las criptos han cogido muy mala fama y los cuñaos se han hinchao a decir "te lo dije gñe", sin contar con qué los coreanos y chinos que invirtieron también se arruinaron, ha habido mucho suicidao en Corea, así que no se, como no suba por ciencia infusa o por intervención de la virgen del Rocío...


----------



## K I A N (13 Mar 2019)

Yo estoy metiendo todo en BNB
como lo veis?


----------



## davitin (14 Mar 2019)

Menos mal que estas tu, que hariamos nosotros sin tu teatro de la confusion.


----------



## mathobarca (14 Mar 2019)

Sinceramente NF, no creo que el patrón oro sea una mala cosa, ahí está el siglo xix para evidenciarlo y la escuela austriaca de economía para argumentarlo, pero desde mi humilde perspectiva sigue siendo un retroceso histórico. Hegel plasmó muy bien con la estructura tesis-antítesis-síntesis al hablar del movimiento propio del devenir historirco


----------



## mathobarca (14 Mar 2019)

no soy maximalista btc (ni de coña!)


----------



## davitin (15 Mar 2019)

SONM está subiendo también con bastante aplomo.


----------



## Bucanero (15 Mar 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Las sensaciones son como los culos, todo el mundo tiene uno.
> 
> La cuestión es que ya no invierte en esto ni el tato, las criptos han cogido muy mala fama y los cuñaos se han hinchao a decir "te lo dije gñe", sin contar con qué los coreanos y chinos que invirtieron también se arruinaron, ha habido mucho suicidao en Corea, así que no se, como no suba por ciencia infusa o por intervención de la virgen del Rocío...



Jajaja tienes razón. Pero hay está la cuestión. Ahora que nadie invierte... Pues es ahora cuando hay que meterle un poco. Un saludo.


----------



## davitin (15 Mar 2019)

Negro, abrete un discord o un blog como hizo el hippie, que por cierto esta mas muerto su discord que la mojama.


----------



## hoppe (16 Mar 2019)

La CBOE no va a listar más futuros de XBT, debido al bajo volumen. Los últimos vencen en junio.

Puede ser el punto de inflexión, ya que el mercado bajista coincidió con el inicio de los futuros...

CBOE Stops Offering Bitcoin Futures (And That's Probably a Good Thing) - Bitcoinist.com

Enviado desde mi MI NOTE LTE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Mar 2019)

En 2020, que criptos se iran to the Moon ?...ejjjpertos, a mi, plis...


----------



## orbeo (16 Mar 2019)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> En 2020, que criptos se iran to the Moon ?...ejjjpertos, a mi, plis...



Todas

Cuando a BTC le de por subir le puedes meter a lo que quieras


----------



## davitin (16 Mar 2019)

orbeo dijo:


> Todas
> 
> Cuando a BTC le de por subir le puedes meter a lo que quieras



Si es que la cuestión es esa...si BTC baja, to pa Fiat, si BTC sube, métele a lo que sea que todo sube...lo único que se tendría que analizar son las gráficas de BTC.


----------



## orbeo (16 Mar 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Si es que la cuestión es esa...si BTC baja, to pa Fiat, si BTC sube, métele a lo que sea que todo sube...lo único que se tendría que analizar son las gráficas de BTC.



Si haces eso estas condenado a vender abajo y perderte el rebote.

Quien sepa capaz de clavarlo una y otra vez durante un par de años y pueda enseñar el track record tiene trabajo en cualquier prop office en la city de Londres.


----------



## davitin (16 Mar 2019)

orbeo dijo:


> Si haces eso estas condenado a vender abajo y perderte el rebote.
> 
> Quien sepa capaz de clavarlo una y otra vez durante un par de años y pueda enseñar el track record tiene trabajo en cualquier prop office en la city de Londres.



Pues hemos tenido todo el año para hacer eso continuamente sin peligro, por qué no hace más que bajar.

Por cierto, parece que se ha estabilizado el marketcap global en 140b, al menos está así desde ayer.


----------



## orbeo (16 Mar 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Pues hemos tenido todo el año para hacer eso continuamente sin peligro, por qué no hace más que bajar.
> 
> Por cierto, parece que se ha estabilizado el marketcap global en 140b, al menos está así desde ayer.



Ni idea de cómo está. Yo voy a plazo 2021/2022 o por ahí.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (16 Mar 2019)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> En 2020, que criptos se iran to the Moon ?...ejjjpertos, a mi, plis...



Y dijo Elon Musk que en ese año conseguiría llevar humanos a Marte.
Que bien.Cryptos to the moon and humans to the mars.


----------



## mathobarca (16 Mar 2019)

What is Ethereum staking? Learn how to stake your ether.


----------



## davitin (16 Mar 2019)

Ya, osea que o bien sube, o bien baja.


----------



## mathobarca (17 Mar 2019)

moco de pavo?


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Mar 2019)

Les van a dar otro galletazo. A esos el amo del cotarro no les va a regalar dinero. Vaya ganas de arriesgar en un mercado iliquido.


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Mar 2019)

Pues yo miro la gráfica del oro a largo plazo y me recuerda a la de cierta crypto moneda que domina el marketcap, en el primer rebote técnico que hubo después de la gran caída... Y no me fio de que todo el mundo esté diciendo que la bolsa se va al guano y el oro to the moon, llamame raro, pero no me encaja que parezca tan fácil... Creo que va a pasar lo contrario.


----------



## mathobarca (21 Mar 2019)




----------



## mathobarca (21 Mar 2019)

mathobarca dijo:


>



se respira ambiente pre-crak bajista every where.. no sé, me hace sospechar. Yo veo tazas de té por todos lados pero tb una divergencia bajista en rsi de ltc que acojona. Por otro lado, que vaya a repetir el patrón de ppios de 2015 me da risa. Yö ni puta idea!


----------



## plus ultra (22 Mar 2019)

NASH


----------



## mathobarca (23 Mar 2019)

Modeling Bitcoin’s Value with Scarcity


----------



## davitin (23 Mar 2019)

Llevamos un par de días estables, Negro di algo, necesitamos de creer.


----------



## Corcho (25 Mar 2019)

Aqui todo el mundo está esperando para comprar bajo


----------



## Speculo (25 Mar 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Aqui todo el mundo está esperando para comprar bajo



Aquí lo que está todo el mundo es en la playa.

Las praderas donde pastaban las ovejas trasquilables se secaron hace meses.

El que en su día sobrepuso la razón a la codicia se fue a tiempo con sus mil euros multiplicados por dos o por tres. El que no, todavía anda buscándolos o está ya a otras cosas, que mil euros tampoco son para tanto. Quedan los cuatro en bitcoin que se piensan que la basura esta la va a adoptar vete tú a saber quién y las diez o doce casas de cambio que entre ellas mismas se pasan el humo para, dibujando nubes en el horizonte, dar sensación al posible incauto de que en breve puede volver a llover. Pero es que ni incautos quedan.

Esto está muerto. Rebusquen un poco entre la mierda, a ver si con suerte sacan algo, pero no esperen más que virutas.


----------



## martin chaide (25 Mar 2019)

wishfull thinking, le llaman por ahí


----------



## Corcho (25 Mar 2019)

a ver si en una o dos semanas baja a 2500 dolares a 1800 y rebota para empezar ciclo


----------



## Speculo (25 Mar 2019)

Cuéntanos, ... ¿Eres de los que sacó sus mil euros triplicados o todavía sueñas con que haya un número suficiente de imbéciles que vuelvan a picar con esta basura?


----------



## Pirro (25 Mar 2019)

Speculo dijo:


> Aquí lo que está todo el mundo es en la playa.
> 
> Las praderas donde pastaban las ovejas trasquilables se secaron hace meses.
> 
> ...



Vamos, que pasaste 2017 sin llevarte tu parte y te escuece xD


----------



## mathobarca (25 Mar 2019)

Por qué turtle?


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Mar 2019)

A los cortos les pasa algo interesante, han roto su soporte de canal alcista, y ahora eso se ha vuelto resistencia. Curiosamente, ese canal alcista comienza en enero de 2018...


----------



## mathobarca (26 Mar 2019)

y qué opina pulgoso de las divergencias??


----------



## mathobarca (27 Mar 2019)

No sé si os habéis fijado pero ultimamente bajan las tecnológicas y sube crypto


----------



## mathobarca (27 Mar 2019)

le han metido un un 50% a turtle hoy


----------



## Seronoser (27 Mar 2019)

Te refieres a que sabe que las has vendido en España no? Obvio.
Igual que si compras droga con tu tarjeta de crédito, o recibes dinero de la mafia calabresa en tu cuenta española.
No son líderes ni referentes de nada. De hecho, se les va a caer el pelo con el 720. Y va a ser retroactivo y se va a cagar la perra. Al tiempo.
Lo pagaréis los residentes españoles, eso sí.

Pero si la gente es mema, o va por lo legal, y cobra en su cuenta española, es problema de la gente, no es que Hacienda sean avispados.


----------



## davitin (28 Mar 2019)

Yo no veo ninguna subida espectacular.

Ni espectacular ni de ningún tipo.

Las criptos están acabadas, esta es la última vez que hago caso a las personas más extrañas del mundo.


----------



## casera (28 Mar 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Yo no veo ninguna subida espectacular.
> 
> Ni espectacular ni de ningún tipo.
> 
> Las criptos están acabadas, esta es la última vez que hago caso a las personas más extrañas del mundo.




Ten paciencia. Se estan viendo ya los primeros signos de remontada. Para verano, sera ya mas que obvio.


----------



## Pirro (28 Mar 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Yo no veo ninguna subida espectacular.
> 
> Ni espectacular ni de ningún tipo.
> 
> Las criptos están acabadas, esta es la última vez que hago caso a las personas más extrañas del mundo.



Las criptos no están acabadas, de hecho apenas están lo que se dice empezadas. Acabadas están las fantasías de barcos y putas de algunos, salvo que por barco nos refiramos a un patinete como los de la charca de el retiro y por puta, alguna petarda de pasion.com -y tampoco es mal plan-

Si hacemos una foto de la cosa a nivel global estamos casi un 50% arriba de un suelo tocado hace más de tres meses. Y en cuanto a volúmen, más del doble del que era habitual hace 6 meses, prácticamente en máximos. Los fundamentales son exactamente los mismos.

Todavía hay mucha mierda que tiene que caer a cero -prácticamente todo- pero de lo que prevalezca, que nadie dude que lo veremos a diez, cien o mil veces su valor actual en unos pocos años.


----------



## uhnitas (28 Mar 2019)

Mientras tanto...


----------



## davitin (28 Mar 2019)

casera dijo:


> Ten paciencia. Se estan viendo ya los primeros signos de remontada. Para verano, sera ya mas que obvio.



Pero que signos de remontada? la secuencia de "caer-subir un poco o mucho-volver a caer mas alla del ultimo escalon" la hemos visto un monton de veces el ultimo año, y no hacemos mas que bajar y bajar...yo no veo signos de nada, hace cuatro dias la peña diciendo que iba a llegar a 1000 euros el bitcoin, ahora resulta que no, que "tenemos signos" y tal...dentro de dos dias otra caida y panico y acojone general, foreros escondios sin postear y tal y tal, el Negro en su tonica de "puede subir o puede bajar", calopez ganando cash sano con el hilo, etc, asi hasta que el mercado se vaya a la mierda definitivamente...yo no vendo las criptos mas por por orgullo que por otra cosa, pero ya doy la inversion por perdida, ...en fin, no podre emular al de mi avatar y en lugar de dar lustre a mulatas brasileras le dare lustre al cristal de la garita como un gañan, eso si, con unos miles de leuros menos.


----------



## davitin (28 Mar 2019)

Pues es lo mismo, si no podemos sacar rendimiendo economico y forrarnos con las criptos, de que nos sirven? los que van de "a mi solo me interesa la tecnologia", o son ninis que no han currao en su puta vida o son langostas forrados y colocados que se dedican a tocar el arpa mientras contemplan como arde roma.

Que tus sitcoins te han salvado el ojete? habra sido por pura suerte, ya me diras como aciertas con una sitcoin si en este mercado no sirven de nada los fundamentales, las noticias, el analisis tecnico, etc, es un mercado 100% manipulado donde es imposible saber por dodnde va a pegar el viento, ahora me diras que tu si, ya ya, habra sido por pura suerte, y para jugar a eso ya esta el casino.


----------



## Pirro (28 Mar 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Pero que signos de remontada? la secuencia de "caer-subir un poco o mucho-volver a caer mas alla del ultimo escalon" la hemos visto un monton de veces el ultimo año, y no hacemos mas que bajar y bajar...yo no veo signos de nada, hace cuatro dias la peña diciendo que iba a llegar a 1000 euros el bitcoin, ahora resulta que no, que "tenemos signos" y tal...dentro de dos dias otra caida y panico y acojone general, foreros escondios sin postear y tal y tal, el Negro en su tonica de "puede subir o puede bajar", calopez ganando cash sano con el hilo, etc, *asi hasta que el mercado se vaya a la mierda definitivamente*...yo no vendo las criptos mas por por orgullo que por otra cosa, pero ya doy la inversion por perdida, ...en fin, no podre emular al de mi avatar y en lugar de dar lustre a mulatas brasileras le dare lustre al cristal de la garita como un gañan, eso si, con unos miles de leuros menos.



¿Y qué es el mercado "yéndose a la mierda definitivamente"? ¿Que todo pase a valer cero absoluto y que las criptos desaparezcan?

Yo lo que veo es que en el pico de la burbuja, en este hilo llenábamos varias páginas por día, todos tenían clarísimo que iban a vender sus mierdas a los siguientes infelices por diez o cien o mil veces más y entraban novatos a diario que eran convenientemente "asesorados". También recuerdo verte decir "me importa una mierda esto, solo quiero hacerme rico y hacerme rico ya". ¿Qué podía salir mal?. 

Pues ahora, cuando los que entraron en el ultimo trimestre de 2017 arrojan la toalla, cuando por aquí no postea ni el tato y la misma masa que antaño arrojó miles de euros al primer indocumentado con un whitepaper tiene totalmente claro que el patrón bajista seguirá por siempre jamás, es el momento de ir tomando posiciones.

Que sí, que puede volver a marcar nuevos mínimos, pero las posibilidades de que quién entre ahora palme un 90% como un tolai son infinitamente más reducidas.


----------



## casera (29 Mar 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Pero que signos de remontada? la secuencia de "caer-subir un poco o mucho-volver a caer mas alla del ultimo escalon" la hemos visto un monton de veces el ultimo año, y no hacemos mas que bajar y bajar...yo no veo signos de nada, hace cuatro dias la peña diciendo que iba a llegar a 1000 euros el bitcoin, ahora resulta que no, que "tenemos signos" y tal...dentro de dos dias otra caida y panico y acojone general, foreros escondios sin postear y tal y tal, el Negro en su tonica de "puede subir o puede bajar", calopez ganando cash sano con el hilo, etc, asi hasta que el mercado se vaya a la mierda definitivamente...yo no vendo las criptos mas por por orgullo que por otra cosa, pero ya doy la inversion por perdida, ...en fin, no podre emular al de mi avatar y en lugar de dar lustre a mulatas brasileras le dare lustre al cristal de la garita como un gañan, eso si, con unos miles de leuros menos.





Veamos. Lo primero, diferenciar precio y valor. 

El precio ha bajado mucho, si, pero el valor de las criptos en general ha subido, se ha consolidado, y ahora mismo nadie en su sano juicio duda que están aquí para quedarse (cosa que a estas mismas alturas del año 2016 NADIE creía. Las criptos en 2017 eran cosa de cuatro frikis mataos. Hasta que empezaron a subir los precios, primero el eth en marzo, luego el btc a final de año). Ahora son ya el presente de muchos desarrollos de grandes empresas, ni siquiera el futuro. 

Nuevas regulaciones, nuevas aplicaciones, ETF... en los últimos 3-4 meses las noticias van goteando de forma constante, el precio hace ya meses que no cae, se sostiene de forma bastante obvia, y el market cap global ha subido casi un 50% en los últimos seis meses... constantemente empresas consolidadas y de trayectoria "conservadora" anuncian nuevas aplicaciones de blockchain. 

Si a ti todo eso no te parece suficiente, es que deberías replantearte muchos conceptos. . 


El precio aun no se ha disparado, pero el valor no hace mas que aumentar, exponencialmente. El precio ya le seguirá, como dicen por ahí, no de todas, pero si de algunas. Paciencia.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Mar 2019)

Es que en este circo los exchanges y plataformas como bitmex juegan sabiendo las cartas de los otros y actúan en consecuencia, además mucha de esa gente con apalancamiento. 

Ahora es momento de comprar y no hacer nada más...


----------



## runner (29 Mar 2019)

Pirro dijo:


> Las criptos no están acabadas, de hecho apenas están lo que se dice empezadas. Acabadas están las fantasías de barcos y putas de algunos, salvo que por barco nos refiramos a un patinete como los de la charca de el retiro y por puta, alguna petarda de pasion.com -y tampoco es mal plan-
> 
> Si hacemos una foto de la cosa a nivel global estamos casi un 50% arriba de un suelo tocado hace más de tres meses. Y en cuanto a volúmen, más del doble del que era habitual hace 6 meses, prácticamente en máximos. Los fundamentales son exactamente los mismos.
> 
> Todavía hay mucha mierda que tiene que caer a cero -prácticamente todo- pero de lo que prevalezca, que nadie dude que lo veremos a diez, cien o mil veces su valor actual en unos pocos años.



Buenas. Ha tiempo que les leo sin comentar. En el volumen es donde yo veo que está la madre del cordero... ETH, LTC o XLM han parado la caída y recuperado estos meses con volúmenes muy altos. Y viendo los cuatro gatos que hay por el foro, creo que es señal de manos fuertes comprando, y por tanto suelo real. Así que yo ando comprando chapas otra vez. Me he centrado en estas tres, y algo de BTC. Era fan de iota, pero ahí no se ha visto el mismo volumen de parada, así que por ahora no las toco...


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Mar 2019)

runner dijo:


> Buenas. Ha tiempo que les leo sin comentar. En el volumen es donde yo veo que está la madre del cordero... ETH, LTC o XLM han parado la caída y recuperado estos meses con volúmenes muy altos. Y viendo los cuatro gatos que hay por el foro, creo que es señal de manos fuertes comprando, y por tanto suelo real. Así que yo ando comprando chapas otra vez. Me he centrado en estas tres, y algo de BTC. Era fan de iota, pero ahí no se ha visto el mismo volumen de parada, así que por ahora no las toco...



XLM tendrá el volumen que quieras, pero su distribución es un chiste, no veo yo a un institucional de verdad comprando eso.


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Mar 2019)

Me ha gustado la posibilidad de la simetría en Bitcoin, la simetría es belleza. 

Por otro lado ¿sabía usted que desde que salieron los futuros del CME group, es la primera vez que finalizan con dos cierres seguidos al alza?


----------



## runner (31 Mar 2019)

Tengo en el punto de mira una chapa llamada Inter Value, INVE. Capitalización de unos 700.000 USD, desarrollada por chinos. Podéis ver algunas de las principales características en su web. No soy un experto, pero parece que van a aportar algunas novedades a nivel de tecnología.

InterValue - General purpose ecological blockchain infrastructure!

¿Alguno de vosotros conoce esta altcoin?


----------



## Pirro (1 Abr 2019)

Mojón lleva predicando Bitcoin en este foro desde que rondaba los $10. Hoy cotiza a $4100.

Tú estabas en el pico de la burbuja recomendando comprar ETH a más de $1000 porque seguiría subiendo. Hoy cotiza a $140.

Aquí, más que te pese, el looser eres tú. Hechos, no palabras.


----------



## mathobarca (2 Abr 2019)

vaya locura de mañana!


----------



## Arzairus (2 Abr 2019)

Vaya spike ha metido no?


----------



## rogerma (2 Abr 2019)

Pirro dijo:


> Mojón lleva predicando Bitcoin en este foro desde que rondaba los $10. Hoy cotiza a $4100.
> 
> Tú estabas en el pico de la burbuja recomendando comprar ETH a más de $1000 porque seguiría subiendo. Hoy cotiza a $140.
> 
> Aquí, más que te pese, el looser eres tú. Hechos, no palabras.



Ha sido meterse con todo un early adopter y una leyenda del foro como Sr. Mojón y ponerse el BTC en modo agujero negro. Pedazo de indicador. No aprendemos, al BTC siempre se le quiere dar por muerto y este se empeña en resucitar cada vez más fuerte


----------



## Bucanero (2 Abr 2019)

Lleva una buena subida. Haber si aguanta o pega corrección. Ha sido al menos bonito ver ese velote verde.


----------



## davitin (2 Abr 2019)

Menudo subidon, me recuerda a los viejos tiempos, se me han puesto los ojos llorosos.


----------



## mrbrainwash (2 Abr 2019)

Alguien sabe algo de Clapham? Sigo preocupado...


----------



## Pirro (2 Abr 2019)

mrbrainwash dijo:


> Alguien sabe algo de Clapham? Sigo preocupado...



Está esperando que Bitcoin toque los $2000.


----------



## Pirro (2 Abr 2019)

rogerf1 dijo:


> Ha sido meterse con todo un early adopter y una leyenda del foro como Sr. Mojón y ponerse el BTC en modo agujero negro. Pedazo de indicador. No aprendemos, al BTC siempre se le quiere dar por muerto y este se empeña en resucitar cada vez más fuerte



Hay que entender la lógica de shitland para entender la lógica de muchos especuladores.

Si algo me ha enseñado Bitcoin y la especulación con quincalla digital, tanto por lo aprendido en este foro como por lo observado en mi entorno es que el que es codicioso es envidioso. SIEMPRE. De ahí los ataques de NF a Mojón...

Shitland nació del talento de unos pocos -aunque por talento a veces nos refiramos a cualidades vendemotistas-, de los satoshis que se les caían del bolsillo a los early adopters de Bitcoin y de la codicia y la vanidad de muchos que tenían que considerarse más listos que aquellos que invirtieron en Bitcoin en sus primeras fases. A unos pocos les salió bien y unos muchos se han comido, permitanme la expresión, un mojón. Ello no quita que haya proyectos que probablemente merezcan ser comprados, pero son islitas en un océano de mierda.

El tiempo pasa y el mercado da y quita razones. En cualquier caso, puestos a elegir pecados capitales, me quedo con la gula, la lujuria y la pereza. Al menos uno se lleva una recompensa inmediata.

Un saludo.


----------



## rogerma (3 Abr 2019)

Vale, acabo de leer que este verano hay halvening de LTC. Ahora entiendo porque sube tanto. Bueno, pues pura especulación. Para el que sepa pescar ahí, feliz P&D.


----------



## paketazo (3 Abr 2019)

No sé si a alguno le ha sucedido, pero me han baneado la cuenta de polo, y tenía el máximo tier… 100.000$ por día... me la pela por que no tenía allí más que 10$ al cambio, pero para que lo sepáis por si alguno tiene por allí algo más que calderilla. Me dicen que para solucionar he de contactar...evidentemente, no habrá contacto por mi parte.

Lo dicho y repetido... los exchangers son al sistema crypto lo que la banca al sistema fiat...si no os fiais de un banco no os fieis de un Exchange.

Un saludo


----------



## mrbrainwash (3 Abr 2019)

Pirro dijo:


> Está esperando que Bitcoin toque los $2000.



Joder, pues yo quiero que vuelva. Después de cada post suyo en 2019 yo he comprado satoshis, hasta 2.3 btc, y ahora tengo una ganancia (teorica) de 1.000 € por btc. Clapham, vueeeeeelve!!!


----------



## orbeo (3 Abr 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> No sé si a alguno le ha sucedido, pero me han baneado la cuenta de polo, y tenía el máximo tier… 100.000$ por día... me la pela por que no tenía allí más que 10$ al cambio, pero para que lo sepáis por si alguno tiene por allí algo más que calderilla. Me dicen que para solucionar he de contactar...evidentemente, no habrá contacto por mi parte.
> 
> Lo dicho y repetido... los exchangers son al sistema crypto lo que la banca al sistema fiat...si no os fiais de un banco no os fieis de un Exchange.
> 
> Un saludo



Golman Sachs no había comprado a Poloniex el año pasado?

Querrán evitar que la gente saque la pasta en el próximo bullrun


----------



## Bucanero (3 Abr 2019)

Yo también quiero que baje un poco para poder comprar algo más. Bueno, el tren parece querer salir, pero a lo mejor aun baja un poco para poder meter un poco más.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Balistica (3 Abr 2019)

Soy el primer interesado en que esto suba para arriba. Pero joder, que la subida es 'mínima' y ya se habla de bullruns y de que el mecánico te quiera cobra en bitcoins.


----------



## runner (3 Abr 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> XLM tendrá el volumen que quieras, pero su distribución es un chiste, no veo yo a un institucional de verdad comprando eso.



Pues parece que se ha quedado rezagada respecto al tirón de las otras. Lo tengo en cuenta. Gracias.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Abr 2019)

runner dijo:


> Pues parece que se ha quedado rezagada respecto al tirón de las otras. Lo tengo en cuenta. Gracias.



De todos modos, es una lotería con las alts, las que más han subido han sido las que maneja el cartel minero...


----------



## besto (3 Abr 2019)

Yo tb meando me he quedado y me jode porque he entrado docemil veces durante la bajada, la ultima hace poco pero me sacaron con un stop y aquí estoy, comiendome los mocos y como tú esperando correccion para entrar. Y como somos muchos los que estamos esperando a corregir para entrar, pues igual ni corrige y a seguir comiendo mocos.


----------



## besto (4 Abr 2019)

El problema de IOTA es que el volumen se mueve sobre todo en bitfinex. Exchange sospechoso de irse a tomar viento cualquier dia. De hecho cotiza btc y eth con un premium majwte allí por este motivo.


----------



## KOUTXING (4 Abr 2019)

Negro, Egun On.
Podrias por favor mirar unas rayas para enigma?
Te lo agradeceria
Saludos


----------



## StalkerTlön (4 Abr 2019)

Atento a BCD que acaba de pumepear, de esa llevabas algo, ¿no?


----------



## mathobarca (4 Abr 2019)

Negro, dile a pulgoso que no sabe la alegría que me da... ya que tengo en my buena consideración sus opiniones. 
El caso es que la semana pasada yo estaba en ltc, eth y bch. Sobre todo con bch tenía muy buenas sensaciones. Pero escuadriñando por aquí y por allá me encontré con iota y me despertó mucha curiosidad por el nicho en que se desenvuelve y además, y sobre todo, porque el DAG me parece una tecnología mucho más armónica que las blockchain -según mi opinión se acerca mejor al modelo de interacción que se observa en la naturaleza, y como al final aunque la mona se vista de seda mona se queda pues... naaa cosas mías). Miré el gráfico y me dio la sensación de que además aún estaba por explotar. Me dije a mí mismo que estaba formando un módulo de arranque, concepto que no domino pues es un palabrejo que le escuché a alguien por ahí y del cual en realidad no tengo ni puta idea de lo que significa pero que me gusta como suena.
Por lo cual, en un arrebato de inspiración en el que el trading místico se apodera de mí enajenándome, exento de conflictos internos, pues las cosas se pueden hacer de múltiples formas, decidí hacer un all in.. con la consecuente agridulce sensación que me han provocado los últimos acontecimientos acaecidos en el ecosistema que aquí nos reúne. 
Y naaaaaaaaa Negro, puede que al final todo resulte en una gran e inmensa gilipollez pero al menos me reconforta la historieta entre pulgoso y tu!


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Abr 2019)

Usted solo tiene que seguir los movimientos de la casta, aunque a lo mejor se le puede (se nos puede) hacer aburrido... 

Launch of the International Association of Trusted Blockchain Applications - INATBA - Digital Single Market - European Commission


----------



## mathobarca (4 Abr 2019)

Tb soy muy fan del ayuno, el sol y el agua de mar.. añadiría un buen libro y alguna cosa más.
Fingers crossed!


----------



## paketazo (5 Abr 2019)

No sigo la moneda en cuanto a fundamentales, pero siguiendo la teoría de vasos comunicantes en cuanto a la entrada salida de dinero en las coins del top, IOTA es de las que menos han pumpeado y por consiguiente probablemente en algún momento próximo, esta situación se revertirá y lo hará mejor que el resto hasta igualarse...al menos en una parte...

A nivel especulativo de corto, creo que podría ser interesante seguir el valor.

Buen día


----------



## alea (5 Abr 2019)

Negro,

Si no os molesta, os acompañaré a Pulgoso y a ti en este viaje. Estaré en el asiento de atrás, no os preocupéis, no ronco y no haré ruido. Si Pulgoso quiere un puraco o algún canuto que me pida. Ya he cambiado la mitad de mis LTC por iotas...


----------



## bauldepetete (5 Abr 2019)

Hola Negro,
interesante,
puedes echarle porfa unas lineas a... : 
*SingularityNET*

SingularityNET (AGI) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

*llego a tocar los 2USD , porfa.


----------



## paketazo (6 Abr 2019)

Si IOTA logra hacer realmente lo que propone y del modo que lo propone, no es que vaya a multiplicar por 47 como comentas, si no que será por bastante más.

En parte me recuerda a los inicios de ETH cuando casi nadie...yo incluido, entendía un carajo de contratos inteligentes, pues ya nos constaba bastante entender BTC...entre media ETH paso de vales 0.5$ a más de 10$

IOTA podría compararse a la irrupción de ETH, y su comprensión, dista de ser sencilla...yo cuando empiezo a indagar me armo un taco del copón, sin embargo gente que respeto, hablan maravillas del potencial a largo plazo de lograr sus hitos.

Creo que es un boleto que vale la pena llevar...eso sí, que cada uno valore el riesgo que está dispuesto a correr, y que hoy por hoy está en una etapa tan temprana que el embrión podría no evolucionar.

En cuanto que haya caído del puesto nº 4 de coinmarket, tampoco es un indicador para tomarse al pie de la letra esperando que retome esa plaza, pues ha habido otras coins que han bajado y casi desaparecido y caído en el olvido como NXT, Factom, Maid… así que por la regla de la posición ocupada en el pasado habría mejores oportunidades.

En este caso concreto de IOTA, de momento se ven colaboraciones interesantes y nombres de prestigio, pese a ello, no me jugaría demasiado...quizá si lo suficiente como para pensar en ese 47X que comentas y darme algún capricho con ello, sabiendo que lo más probable que no suceda eso...

Como dije con ETH a 1$ Dash a 5$ o LTC a 4$... por meterle 150 o 200$ no nos vamos a arruinar... y de momento en el caso de ETH esos 200$ serían hoy más de 30.000$ … pero también podía haber sucedido lo contrario y tener hoy 0

Un saludo y reitero que es un valor a seguir, por encima de 0,30$ o por debajo de 0,40$ parece que podría estar la zona comprometida tanto para subir o bajar.


----------



## StalkerTlön (6 Abr 2019)




----------



## paketazo (6 Abr 2019)

StalkerTlön dijo:


>



1984


----------



## lurker (6 Abr 2019)

echad un ojo a BGG , posible pepinaco


----------



## StalkerTlön (6 Abr 2019)

Contabilidad búlgara: 0.20x1,2057^49,173205080... Vesica, Danov, Aïvanhov...


----------



## paketazo (6 Abr 2019)

Me refiero a la entrada citada, es el comienzo del libro 1984... evidentemente es una referencia orwelliana en toda regla, trasfondo de este nuevo paradigma monetario que busca abstraerse del dominio del gran hermano omnipresente, cuyo único fin es erradicar el pensamiento individual de todo ser vivo para someterlo a un control exhaustivo y esclavizador por y para su teórico beneficio presente y futuro.

Una hormiga o una abeja no ha de pensar de manera individual y egoísta en ningún momento, ha de orientar todos sus esfuerzos vitales en servir al grupo y en último orden a su reina...el gran problema de este tipo de sociedad es que la falta de competencia entre individuos dificulta la evolución del sistema a otro superior, y por tanto alcanzar nuevos hitos que impulsen a esa sociedad a un siguiente nivel...mientras, otras sociedades egoístas y con pensamientos individual basados en la competencia, superan a la sociedad en grupo "complaciente" con sus sistema de gobierno y la terminan sometiendo o exterminando.


----------



## davitin (6 Abr 2019)

Pero va a seguir subiendo o va a volver a bajar?


----------



## mathobarca (6 Abr 2019)

según un buen amigo mío que estuvo en iota desde el principio:
"En teoría hoy hace cinco años que CfB iba a publicar el código abierto de Nxt, pero Jean Luc lo liberó a principios de Enero. No se que tiene de especial la fecha y la hora para él…
En cuanto a la frase de orwell es la contraseña del bloque genesis de Nxt"
Por otro lado también comenta de Come from beyond (CFB) es un troll de cojones y una mente muuuyyy compleja


----------



## Gian Gastone (6 Abr 2019)

Una pregunta a los que todavía conservan los tokens de Bankera, ¿teneis alguna esperanza que en el futuro hagan algo?.
Para mí despues del Bitconnect, BANKERA es el mayor truño de la reciente historia del infame criptomundo.


----------



## Pepetangle (6 Abr 2019)

Yo, me lo voy poniendo ya!!!!


----------



## mathobarca (7 Abr 2019)

de momento presionando la MA de 200, si la rompe igual tenemos pistoletazo de salida!


----------



## Pepetangle (7 Abr 2019)

mathobarca dijo:


> de momento presionando la MA de 200, si la rompe igual tenemos pistoletazo de salida!



Estaría ahora mismo en 0.44 y algo!!!!!


----------



## Pepetangle (7 Abr 2019)

Pepetangle dijo:


> Estaría ahora mismo en 0.44 y algo!!!!!



En diario.


----------



## paketazo (7 Abr 2019)




----------



## Señor Morales (7 Abr 2019)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Una pregunta a los que todavía conservan los tokens de Bankera, ¿teneis alguna esperanza que en el futuro hagan algo?.
> Para mí despues del Bitconnect, BANKERA es el mayor truño de la reciente historia del infame criptomundo.



jo jo jo aun tienes esa estafa?


----------



## mathobarca (7 Abr 2019)

Amén! aunque estoy más de acuerdo con el estoicismo que con la voluntad de nada del budismo. Dicho esto, para mí, en cuestiones de higiene vital Epicuro es el rey. Una oda al hedonismo entendido como uso de los placeres y rechazo al sufrimiento. Tal vez es hora de retomar viejas lecturas mientras los acontecimientos se desenvuelven tranquilamente


----------



## mathobarca (7 Abr 2019)

Pepetangle dijo:


> En diario.



en bitfinex la media móvil simple de 200 sesiones (diario) esta en 0,3674


----------



## Pepetangle (7 Abr 2019)

mathobarca dijo:


> Una oda al hedonismo entendido como uso de los placeres y rechazo al sufrimiento



....al sufrimiento, aunque sea inmediato, en el tiempo, al placer obtenido!!!


----------



## Pepetangle (7 Abr 2019)

mathobarca dijo:


> en bitfinex la media móvil simple de 200 sesiones (diario) esta en 0,3674



SIP!
Por eso yo siempre lo miro en Binance (a través de Tradingview), por ser el que más volumen IOTA/USD-USDT mueve.
De todas formas, cuando eliges esta opción en Tradingview (la de binance), te pone "calculated by Tradingview", y es, fíjate, la que más volumen ofrece!!!


----------



## Pepetangle (7 Abr 2019)

mathobarca dijo:


> en bitfinex la media móvil simple de 200 sesiones (diario) esta en 0,3674



Dr todas formas, en bitfinex, la EMA 200, en diario es esta:


----------



## Pepetangle (7 Abr 2019)

Pepetangle dijo:


> Dr todas formas, en bitfinex, la EMA 200, en diario es esta:



0.4329, aprox.!!


----------



## mathobarca (7 Abr 2019)

Pepetangle dijo:


> SIP!
> Por eso yo siempre lo miro en Binance (a través de Tradingview), por ser el que más volumen IOTA/USD-USDT mueve.
> De todas formas, cuando eliges esta opción en Tradingview (la de binance), te pone "calculated by Tradingview", y es, fíjate, la que más volumen ofrece!!!



gracias por el apunte.. me la agrego al tradingview! Pero en las fotos utilizas las medias móvil exponenciales que utilizan otro cálculo diferente a la media móvil simple


----------



## Pepetangle (7 Abr 2019)

mathobarca dijo:


> gracias por el apunte.. me la agrego al tradingview! Pero en las fotos utilizas las medias móvil exponenciales que utilizan otro cálculo diferente a la media móvil
> simple



Correcto, hablo de EMA, la media móvil exponencial!!!!!


----------



## paketazo (7 Abr 2019)

mathobarca dijo:


> Amén! aunque estoy más de acuerdo con el estoicismo que con la voluntad de nada del budismo. Dicho esto, para mí, en cuestiones de higiene vital Epicuro es el rey. Una oda al hedonismo entendido como uso de los placeres y rechazo al sufrimiento. Tal vez es hora de retomar viejas lecturas mientras los acontecimientos se desenvuelven tranquilamente



Aquí considero que cada individuo puede aportar ideas diferentes en la procura de un mismo fin.

Alimentación, costumbres, templanza, paciencia, rol social...

Con pan y cebolla considero que se puede ser tan buen trader que comiendo chuletón de buey... evidentemente, si tu cuerpo enferma no podrás dedicar el 100% de tu atención a un objetivo concreto.

En parte enfermar es como estar enamorado, tu cerebro se distrae de el objetivo primario, que es vivir en armonía con tu medio.

En cuanto al sufrimiento y dolor... está claro que son cosas diferentes, dolor es por ejemplo un pinzamiento lumbar agudo, y sufrimiento es malvivir pensando en que podemos tener un pinzamiento lumbar agudo.

Cada uno aplica la receta que mejor le funciona, y la gran mayoría, no aplica receta alguna, simplemente se abandona a sus deseos momentáneos... ¿es eso malo?... supongo que no se puede juzgar, ya que la grandeza de un hombre (o mujer no se vaya a enfadar nadie), han de medirla sus congéneres no uno mismo...y hoy en día, esa grandeza se mide en poder, fama, belleza, fuerza...

¿Cómo logramos la grandeza?...pues buscando la complacencia de las masas, y esa complacencia dista del respeto a nuestro propio objetivo primario, por consiguiente estamos dispuestos a hacer lo que sea necesario para obtener ese "poder"...desde mentir, robar, o entrar en una mezquita con una metralleta mientras grabamos todo con una video cámara.

La pregunta final de todo esto sería ¿Cuál es el verdadero hombre que nos sirva de modelo a seguir?

¿Dios? ¿Alá? ¿buda? ¿la madre Teresa? ¿Donald Trump? ¿Amancio Ortega? ¿Julio Cesar? o ninguno de ellos

Buscamos ídolos y modelos a seguir, y mientras en nuestras mentes la máxima sea esa, jamás lograremos alejarnos de esa "toxicidad" que comenta NegroFuturo...independientemente de lo que entre por nuestras bocas.

Por cierto, parece que esas IOTAs comentadas adquieren algo de tracción...no os fieis, ya ha pasado antes...los 0,40 rotos sí podrían ser señal de algo más.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Abr 2019)

Negro, esta subida es pasajera (tema IOTA, ETH etc..,) o es un fake ?...


----------



## mathobarca (7 Abr 2019)

En esta aventura es siempre bueno tener perspectiva. Y perspectiva no significa aquí austericidio ni férrea sujeción a los principios del ascetismo, sino contra peso, conciencia de lo fundamental. Juega pero con alegría y siempre bajo la luz de la autonomía y la ataraxía, porque sin esta luz, aunque tengas la posibilidad de ganar, corres el riesgo que lo ganado sea menos preciado que lo perdido.

Para mí esta aventura no está tan directamente relacionada con la riqueza en su sentido más mundano, cosa que no crítico pues cada uno debe ir a lo suyo, como con el empoderamiento y el poder causal. Sin llegar a sentirme un esclavo ansío ser un liberto y mi equilibrio reside por tanto en llegar a ser lo segundo sin perder por el camino lo primero. Una aventura para valientes evitando la osadía del ignorante autocomplacido.


----------



## Obduliez (7 Abr 2019)

Entro, después de muchas semanas, a ver cómo van las altcoin y me encuentro una sesión de filosofía al más alto nivel. Este subforo no me deja de sorprender.


----------



## hoppe (8 Abr 2019)

Pues parece que le ha tocado el turno a etc, la hackeada hace un par de meses. más de un 30% lleva ya hoy.

Enviado desde mi MI NOTE LTE mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Abr 2019)

Daniel Munvdi es un permabull, yo hace tiempo que he dejado de ver nada suyo, intento seguir a analistas que vean las dos posibilidades y ante todo sean realistas.


----------



## Bucanero (8 Abr 2019)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Una pregunta a los que todavía conservan los tokens de Bankera, ¿teneis alguna esperanza que en el futuro hagan algo?.
> Para mí despues del Bitconnect, BANKERA es el mayor truño de la reciente historia del infame criptomundo.



Buenas a todos.

Pues yo sigo con las mías desde el principio. Las sigo manteniendo, pero sin fe ahora mismo. He visto que están montando un exchange o eso me ha parecido. Con lo cual no se muy bien que queda de la idea original. En redes sociales parecen no muy activos. 

En definitiva de momento las aguanto y ya se verá, pero apunta la cosa regular. Si alguien sabe algo más que comente para ir haciéndonos una idea más exacta.


----------



## Bucanero (8 Abr 2019)

pdta: A muvdi lo deje de seguir porque se equivocaba mucho. No me parece a veces muy serio.


----------



## Gian Gastone (8 Abr 2019)

Bucanero dijo:


> Buenas a todos.
> 
> Pues yo sigo con las mías desde el principio. Las sigo manteniendo, pero sin fe ahora mismo. He visto que están montando un exchange o eso me ha parecido. Con lo cual no se muy bien que queda de la idea original. En redes sociales parecen no muy activos.
> 
> En definitiva de momento las aguanto y ya se verá, pero apunta la cosa regular. Si alguien sabe algo más que comente para ir haciéndonos una idea más exacta.



Es lo que tiene una ICO con muchos participantes que luego ya no entra ni dios, y esta a 1/5 del precio de la preICO pero ellos se llevvaror 50K de eruros bien calentitos. El exchange creo que no hay volumen y los dividendos son una risa (no llegan para un nescafé a la semana).

Yo la mantengo con la esperanza de que una de las cuatro cosas que tengo me de un alegron algun día.


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Abr 2019)

Desde el hostiazo a 0.20 es alcista contra el BTC, pero es cierto que la tienen sujeta a este nivel de 0.35, que es desde donde se marcó el rally en 15 días en 2017... Yo en el fundamental la veo muy bien, pero en técnico otras lo han hecho mucho mejor hasta ahora.

Por cierto, el pumpazo de 2017 estoy seguro que lo provocó el brazo de capital riesgo de Bosch, que son especuladores e inversores profesionales, ellos admitieron que compraron. 

Había una foto sacada de estrangis de ellos con una pizarra con los precios y con los momentos en los que iban a comprar, y sorpresa, noviembre 2017 salía allí. También ponía que iban a comprar en el Q1 de 2019 una cantidad ingente de miotas, una cifra enorme, lo que yo no se si esa foto es fake o si habrán cambiado de planes, pero aún estamos en el Q1 de 2019.

Si encuentro el enlace lo paso.


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Abr 2019)

Yo lo que quiero es que estos tíos repitan esta jugada:

Robert Bosch Venture Capital makes first investment in distributed ledger technology

Me parecerían tontos si no rompen ya la directriz, pueden hacerlo cuando les salga de las pelotas, pero que sabré yo sobre lo que hay en las cabezas teutonas...


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Abr 2019)

¿Y Pulgoso que opina de todo esto?


----------



## paketazo (10 Abr 2019)

No te confundas... Aquí manda BTC, y en relación al jefe ha bajado de 7100 Santos a 6500... Y eso, guste o no... Es perder aquí y ahora, respecto a hace unos días. 

O rompe por arriba en BTC y $... O Le toca esperar rato largo. 

Yo creo que están frenandola... Pero vete a saber... Mira ardor o factom... Tanto frenarlas y ya por debajo del top 50 desde hace meses. 

Paciencia si hay que tenerla... Pero... ¿Y si la paciencia es un engaño más en este caso? 

Buenas noches


----------



## davitin (11 Abr 2019)

Joder Negro, estas desatao.


----------



## paketazo (11 Abr 2019)

No creo que BTC sea el comandante, yo lo definiría en el campo de batalla como la propia pólvora.

Calculo que el 80% si no más del ecosistema funciona con BTC, y dentro de ese ecosistema como bien sabes hay tres tipos de opciones o premios:

1-conseguir más fiat que el inicial

2-conseguir más BTC que los iniciales

3-Lograr incrementar la cantidad de alguna coin concreta (generalmente coins del top)

1 y 2 son los principales objetivos de la mayoría.

Actualmente el ecosistema funciona principalmente con BTC y USDT, apenas entra efectivo nuevo, y el que lo hace es lentamente y se usa para dar salida a holders que quieren pasar a fiat pequeños porcentajes de su fortuna poco a poco.

Como dijimos, la teoría de vasos comunicantes hace que cuando el vaso más grande (BTC) se llena de manera artificial y especulativa por medio de exchanges que orquestan la subida, los vasos más pequeños por orden van recibiendo parte del "liquido" que llena al principal.

No hay desacople después de tantos años en apenas alguna coin, como por ejemplo Binance...pero esa, no nos vale, pues de nuevo es una coin de un exchange que puede manipular a su antojo como y cuando quiera en base a USDT y BTC.

Se esperaba que ETH diera el campanazo, de momento no, luego se hablo de coins más rápidas, con más TPS, bajas fees … pero no logran sustituir al gran vaso que alimenta a los más pequeños.

IOTA... ¿por qué sería diferente al resto?

Es de las que peor lo ha hecho estos meses de subida, cuando la mayoría se han m arcado un 100% como poco desde mínimos, IOTA poco más de un 50%.

Esto, en mi pueblo, se llama desmoralizar...es como plantar patatas para la cosecha, y ver como todos tienen buena cosecha y en tu tierra apenas logras recuperar lo sembrado.

Lo bueno de desmoralizar es que puede que el próximo año sí se tenga buena cosecha...siempre que la semilla y la tierra sea buena...¿sucede esto con IOTA?

Yo daré mi opinión, y seguro me equivoque...

IOTA salió inflada al mercado...la ICO fue cojonuda para los colocadores, pues rondó los 2000 millones de dólares por un proyecto que apenas era una teoría bien fundamentada, y poco más.

Si lo comparamos con ETH por ejemplo, esta comenzó valiendo unos 20 millones de dólares...¡ojo!, una coin minada, que requería infraestructura, a parte de confianza, comenzó valiendo 20 millones en los primeros exchanges … ¿Cómo son las cuentas?... veamos IOTA empezó valiendo 100 veces más que ETH en sus primeros pasos.

¿lo vamos entendiendo?

Para que se de un pelotazo de 40X por ejemplo como se comenta aquí, la coin ha de partir de precios "inflables"... pero pretender inflar un globo 40 veces su tamaño cuando ya tiene quizá un 20% del aire que admite...puede volverse complicado.

Ojo... que aquí nadie tiene la verdad absoluta, y como dije y repito... si IOTA hace realmente lo que promete, no habrá problema en verla subir, pero hoy por hoy, la lentitud y mercado bajista la penalizará más que a otras.

Por debajo de 0,40$ o unos 10.000 satos … toca esperar … y no descarto en un escenario negativo, verla a 10 centavos o menos, algo que caso aseguro sucederá si la pólvora de esta batalla (BTC), se moja y hay que bajar a los 2000$ para esperar que se seque.

Yo tengo IOTA desde hace tiempo (simbólico, ni 10.000 coins), y mantengo por que creo que quizá salga algo de ahí, pero dejé de seguir el proyecto hace meses por que mi cabeza tiene las limitaciones que tiene, y aprender cosas nuevas cada día me cuesta más.

Lo más relevante de todo este tostón al fin y al cabo, es averiguar si realmente estos precios reprimidos respecto a otras coins, son motivo de acumulación, o siguen distribuyendo en cada potencial subida que se trunca.

Buen día y suerte con el proyecto.


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Abr 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> No creo que BTC sea el comandante, yo lo definiría en el campo de batalla como la propia pólvora.
> 
> Calculo que el 80% si no más del ecosistema funciona con BTC, y dentro de ese ecosistema como bien sabes hay tres tipos de opciones o premios:
> 
> ...



Si hablamos de precios inflados, tenemos 14 monedas que están más infladas, lo que cuenta es la capitalización total. No entiendo a dónde vas a para con eso. En temas de distribución, está bastante bien distribuida, ni mucho menos tiene la fundación un 80% del circulante como pasa en otros proyectos que capitalizan más. 

Lo que no entiendes porque no conoces el proyecto, es que busca convertirse en un estándar del iot, y tiene las alianzas (como el Internet industrial Consortium) y el apoyo necesario para conseguirlo.

Si se consigue eso, moon será poco... 

Hay un hilo entero para informarse.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Abr 2019)

Negro al final tendras razón con Abengoa....ahora que sube ya no oigo tanta carcajada....a ver si esto vale igual para el horoh y las criptos....


----------



## paketazo (11 Abr 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Si hablamos de precios inflados, tenemos 14 monedas que están más infladas, lo que cuenta es la capitalización total. No entiendo a dónde vas a para con eso. En temas de distribución, está bastante bien distribuida, ni mucho menos tiene la fundación un 80% del circulante como pasa en otros proyectos que capitalizan más.
> 
> Lo que no entiendes porque no conoces el proyecto, es que busca convertirse en un estándar del iot, y tiene las alianzas (como el Internet industrial Consortium) y el apoyo necesario para conseguirlo.
> 
> ...



No, no conozco el proyecto a fondo ni 990 más, sin embargo en cualquier Reddit que entres, en cualquier discord que entre de cualquier coin, todos hablan de retornos de 100X 30X 15X... aquí y ahora lo que se comenta y de ahí mi mensaje es que IOTA está a puertas de poder hacer un 40X... ¡bien! ojalá, seré el primero en alegrarme y mucho.

Pero para hacer un 40X dependiendo de la economía BTC, a dónde se tendrá que ir BTC... Me estás diciendo que IOTA logrará todos sus hitos y todos correrán tras una coin que revolucionará el mundo?

Nadie y solo IOTA se le ha ocurrido aplicar la tecnología del modo que propone, y solo habrá una IOTA hoy y por siempre?

No hablo de distribución, hay coins más caras y peor distribuidas seguro, hablo del catalizador que permitirá romper ese soporte de corto plazo, y revertir su tendencia respecto a BTC, y desacoplarse de él.

Como dice el otro forero IOTA para quién anduvo "pillo" o sea, comprando en mínimos y vendiendo en máximos, ha dado jugosas plusvalías...pero bueno...¿casi todas, no?... ¿Qué catalizo que IOTA rompiera 5$?… la tecnología IOTA o BTC a 20.000$?

Ahí es a dónde quiero llegar, me da igual que IOTA haga empanadas de bonito, o que permita interconectar el mundo mediante microchips... solo digo que aquí y ahora IOTA no se ha desacoplado de BTC, si no todo lo contrario, BTC le está ganando la partida.

¿mañana?... mañana quizá ya no me levante.

No soy adorador de ningún proyecto, ya me enamoré y desenamoré de los que me tocó en su día...repito que mantengo esas IOTA por que la idea es cojonuda... pero te podría poner ideas cojonudas a docenas de docenas de tokens y coins que de lograr sus objetivos harían maravillas con sus cotizaciones actuales. 

Correcto, como he dicho, retornos estratosféricos hay muchos, pero me refería al momento de que entró en un Exchange á cotizar.

Yo no le quito ni pongo a IOTA nada, pero reitero lo mismo, si hoy tuviera que apostar con una pistola en la sien a que IOTA haría un 40X desde aquí o se iría a 20 centavos... Por dónde debería jugármela?

Un saludo


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Abr 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> No, no conozco el proyecto a fondo ni 990 más, sin embargo en cualquier Reddit que entres, en cualquier discord que entre de cualquier coin, todos hablan de retornos de 100X 30X 15X... aquí y ahora lo que se comenta y de ahí mi mensaje es que IOTA está a puertas de poder hacer un 40X... ¡bien! ojalá, seré el primero en alegrarme y mucho.
> 
> Pero para hacer un 40X dependiendo de la economía BTC, a dónde se tendrá que ir BTC... Me estás diciendo que IOTA logrará todos sus hitos y todos correrán tras una coin que revolucionará el mundo?
> 
> ...



Yo paso de jugarmela con mierda tokens de ethereum, no tengo tiempo para estar pendiente de liquidarlos. Para mi solo hay 3 proyectos para holdear, Bitcoin, Ethereum y este. Cada uno de ellos por diferentes razones. No tengo prisa, el mercado hará lo que quiera en corto, yo duermo tranquilo llevando estas 3 en un plazo de aquí a 5 años.


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Abr 2019)

La verdad es que en bolsa hay chicharros con los que ganar mucha pasta... Se que es offtopic, pero... ¿Que te parece Arytza? La panadera que Parames compró a 4 y vale ahora 1...


----------



## Corcho (12 Abr 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> La verdad es que en bolsa hay chicharros con los que ganar mucha pasta... Se que es offtopic, pero... ¿Que te parece Arytza? La panadera que Parames compró a 4 y vale ahora 1...



No me sale Arytza en tradingview, cuentame mas de chicharros por privado por si molesta en este hilo


----------



## paketazo (12 Abr 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo paso de jugarmela con mierda tokens de ethereum, no tengo tiempo para estar pendiente de liquidarlos. Para mi solo hay 3 proyectos para holdear, Bitcoin, Ethereum y este. Cada uno de ellos por diferentes razones. No tengo prisa, el mercado hará lo que quiera en corto, yo duermo tranquilo llevando estas 3 en un plazo de aquí a 5 años.



Esa es la filosofía...si estás seguro, adelante, nadie podrá criticarte independientemente que salga bien o mal.

Yo no creo en ningún proyecto con tu seguridad, ni BTC, ni ETH ni la última de la fila... solo me adapto al momento, y mi forma de pensar es cambiante en materia de inversión.

Piensa una cosa, la seguridad que tu demuestras sobre esos 3 proyectos, es similar o incluso menor a la demuestran miles de personas sobre proyectos diferentes relacionados con el cryptouniverso.

¿estas en posesión tu de las 3 joyas?

Ya nos gustaría saber eso, y como afirmas solo con tiempo se sabrá. Quizá BTC se vaya a 100.000 y arrastre consigo lo que merece la pena y se sigan financiado o puede que no, que se lateralice años y muchos proyectos pierdan fuelle por falta de fondos...y un proyecto sin fondos … solo del altruismo, o desparece o se ralentiza exageradamente.

Sigo pensando que IOTA hará un run bull al estilo de ETH en su día, acompañada por buenas noticias, pero mientras tanto, toca aguantar el chaparrón, y por que no, seguir mirando y aprendiendo en la medida de lo posible acerca de este y otros proyectos.

Buen viernes


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Abr 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Esa es la filosofía...si estás seguro, adelante, nadie podrá criticarte independientemente que salga bien o mal.
> 
> Yo no creo en ningún proyecto con tu seguridad, ni BTC, ni ETH ni la última de la fila... solo me adapto al momento, y mi forma de pensar es cambiante en materia de inversión.
> 
> ...



Esto es como sucedía antiguamente, se invertía en 3 barcos con valiosas cargas, con la esperanza de que alguno de ellos llegase a puerto, con que uno de esos barcos llegue se amortizaba todo de sobra y yo creo que en el siguiente bullrun va a ser difícil que al menos dos de ellos no desembarquen...


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Abr 2019)

Por cierto @Negrofuturo, estoy viendo un video de Antonio Sáez del Castillo y me parece una eminencia intelectual. Un gran descubrimiento.


----------



## Pepetangle (13 Abr 2019)




----------



## Pepetangle (13 Abr 2019)

[/QUOTE
Y el módulo de arranque??


----------



## Pepetangle (13 Abr 2019)

Pepetangle dijo:


> [/QUOTE
> Y el módulo de arranque??



Por cierto, ayer estuve investigando sobre los llamados módulos de arranque en trading, y la verdad es que hay literatura escrita, eh!!!!!!, entre ellas, como no y con puestos de honor, la del amigo NF.
Y cuando te preguntaba por el módulo de arranque, no lo hacía de coña, bueno un poco si, la verdad, para contentar a la comunidad, que está siempre de coña.....pero si es cierto que hay, aparte de la abundante paja en estas materias, como siempre, señores dignos de toda credibilidad a los que hay que oír.....


----------



## Pepetangle (13 Abr 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Esto es como sucedía antiguamente, se invertía en 3 barcos con valiosas cargas, con la esperanza de que alguno de ellos llegase a puerto, con que uno de esos barcos llegue se amortizaba todo de sobra y yo creo que en el siguiente bullrun va a ser difícil que al menos dos de ellos no desembarquen...



Y ahora con los cargamentos de cocaína!!!!


----------



## taichi (13 Abr 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Por cierto @Negrofuturo, estoy viendo un video de Antonio Sáez del Castillo y me parece una eminencia intelectual. Un gran descubrimiento.



Ya te digo, hace 10 años en Radio Intereconomica era todo un icono, con su particular manera de mostrar las cosas. Hacia tiempo que no lo oía. En 2001 yo ya leía su famoso libro " el principio universal de la onda de Elliot", creo que ya esta descatalogado ,era de Gesmovasa, yo aun tengo el pdf por alli, si quieres echarle un vistazo pasame un mp


----------



## Pepetangle (13 Abr 2019)

Amigo negro:
Yo aprecio aquí lo siguiente y me gustaría comentarlo contigo::
Para Iota/usd, Tradingview.
Marco temporal 1 dia
MA ( no exponencial, 150 periodos)
Rotura hacia abajo de la MA.
Todo dentro de una tendencia bajista, que empezó el ocho de abril , y todo as su vez dentro de la alcista que llevamos desde el día 08/02/2919.
Que cabe hacer ahora?
Pregúntale urgentemente a pulgoso de un bodeguero andaluz.
Si logra tocar otra vez la MA y la rechaza, moquilla para abajo, no?= Módulo de arranque a la baja no
?


----------



## Pepetangle (13 Abr 2019)

IOT/USD
TRADINGVIEW
1 DIA
MA 150


----------



## Pepetangle (13 Abr 2019)

Pepetangle dijo:


> IOT/USD
> TRADINGVIEW
> 1 DIA
> MA 150



La MA 150, es la línea NC naranja


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Abr 2019)

Aquí valoramos también mucho las opiniones del perro, faltaría más. Cuéntenos todo lo que diga o ladre sobre módulos de arranque, phis, etc...


----------



## Pepetangle (14 Abr 2019)

Si.....! A faltado poco para llegar.....0.2816 aprox. linea roja que viene desde diciembre, alcista pero muy adagio, aguantando temporales, lo cual es bueno,; oye, una cosa NF, ahora tendtia que dmsubir el orwcio
Oye une cuestión, NF, ahora tendria que subir el precio, tocar la EM 100 , en azul, corregr de nuevo para después covel a tocarla para formar asi un módulo de arranque?
Es asi!?
Pregúntale a pulgoso si tú no lo tienes claro, porfa,!!!!!!
Aunque últimamente, pasa.de.AT, está en plan esotérico/chartista!!!!


----------



## Pepetangle (14 Abr 2019)

Pepetangle dijo:


> Si.....! A faltado poco para llegar.....0.2816 aprox. linea roja que viene desde diciembre, alcista pero muy adagio, aguantando temporales, lo cual es bueno,; oye, una cosa NF, ahora tendtia que dmsubir el orwcio
> Oye une cuestión, NF, ahora tendria que subir el precio, tocar la EM 100 , en azul, corregr de nuevo para después covel a tocarla para formar asi un módulo de arranque?
> Es asi!?
> 
> ...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Abr 2019)

Negro el Mad Max bancario si acaso despues de las elecciones europeas....no sea que la gente se asuste antes de cuenta y no vaya a votar....o vote algo que no guste a PapiBCE....


----------



## Corcho (14 Abr 2019)

taichi dijo:


> Ya te digo, hace 10 años en Radio Intereconomica era todo un icono, con su particular manera de mostrar las cosas. Hacia tiempo que no lo oía. En 2001 yo ya leía su famoso libro " el principio universal de la onda de Elliot", creo que ya esta descatalogado ,era de Gesmovasa, yo aun tengo el pdf por alli, si quieres echarle un vistazo pasame un mp



Me interesa el PDF


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Abr 2019)

Lo que hacían era construir una pirámide más grande cuando acababan la primera.

Pero vamos, el experto es el perro arqueólogo


----------



## mathobarca (16 Abr 2019)

familia! si os registráis en blockchain.com y os verificais podéis reclamar un airdrop de 50$ en xlm (stellar). Son 5´, yo ya lo he hecho y todo correcto. "tota pedra fa marge family"


----------



## Palpatine (16 Abr 2019)

Acabo de ver que esta a 4595 euros ! Anda que quienes lo compraran a cerca de 20 !!!


----------



## p_pin (18 Abr 2019)

*Kraken is Delisting Bitcoin SV (BSV) - Trading Stops April 29*


----------



## paketazo (18 Abr 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> *Kraken is Delisting Bitcoin SV (BSV) - Trading Stops April 29*



Las cartas sobre la mesa... Y binance coin subiendo como si no hubiera un mañana... Amén de la niña apadrinada por Kraken tezos. 

Están manipulando el mercado a su antojo y beneficio... Cuidado con estos mercenarios, tened vuestras monedas bien a mano. El tiempo da y quita razón. 

Un saludo


----------



## Pirro (19 Abr 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Las cartas sobre la mesa... Y binance coin subiendo como si no hubiera un mañana... Amén de la niña apadrinada por Kraken tezos.
> 
> Están manipulando el mercado a su antojo y beneficio... Cuidado con estos mercenarios, tened vuestras monedas bien a mano. El tiempo da y quita razón.
> 
> Un saludo



Puestos a especular yo diría que parece muy evidente que están allanando el terreno para ordeñar al mercado en la próxima burbuja que está por venir. Binance es Hong Kong, chinos versados en piratería británica, la H del HSBC. Kraken es Wall Street. 

En la anterior, el perfil del outsider con un whitepaper vendible que ganó millones con una ICO fue predominante. El dinero que entró se dispersó en demasiados proyectos pequeños de los que no sacó tajada ningún banco o fondo de inversión y cuyo destino, salvo contadas excepciones es no valer absolutamente nada.

En la que está por venir quieren que la mayor parte del pastel vaya a proyectos centralizados -y con ese objetivo en mente están empezando a regular el sector- detrás de los cuales estén los mismos poderes de siempre.

Veremos un auge de los token de exchanger y de derivados relacionados con las criptomonedas. Y para vender la moto una vez más al mercado, primero tendrán que poner el caramelo en la boca regando pasta para crear el efecto llamada.

Como siempre, lo difícil es el timing. Pero el guión parece previsible,


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Abr 2019)

Nos pondremos cómodos....


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Abr 2019)

Como curiosidad, la subida monstruosa que tuvo en 2017,la hizo con todo el mercado en rojo... Estos alemanes son muy raros.


----------



## mathobarca (23 Abr 2019)

y divergencia en el adx..


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Abr 2019)

Tengo una exclusiva, casi se ha logrado fotografiar al tipo del martillo, pero en el último segundo se dio cuenta y escapó dejando su herramienta de trabajo en el suelo:

Martillo demoledor Bosch GSH 27 VC


----------



## paketazo (24 Abr 2019)

Volvemos a la tónica habitual BTC arriba alts abajo. Los años pasan y no hay desacople de la "moneda" base de este sistema, y que aporta gran parte de su liquidez.

En el 2017 se comentaba por todos lados que para que existiera desacople debería haber pasarelas directas para adquirir otras alts, hoy, se puede ir directamente a la mayoría de alts del top con fiat, sin embargo poco ha variado la dependencia de BTC.

También hay que admitir que en algunos puntos hay alts que hacen mejor las cosas que BTC, pero eso no hace que esas alts se desmarquen del mismo.

En cuanto a IOTA que se está comentando bastante, se ha perdido la última subida (no ha rebotado como la mayoría del top), y ahora se está comiendo una buena bajada referenciada en BTC como el resto.

Siempre suele haber más pronto o más tarde, una recuperación de estos procesos, y la coin que más sufre es la que más se suele recuperar. En este caso, hay algo que llama la atención, y es que si la comparamos con otras coins como LTC, Tron, Cardano, Dash… su volumen es mediocre respecto al pasado, mientras estas han movido un volumen creciente en los últimos meses.

¿cuesta más acumular IOTA y de ahí su bear market más prolongado?

¿siguen distribuyendo los grandes holders de la ICO?

¿realmente logrará IOTA un hito relevante que atraiga las miradas de los inversores a medio plazo?

Como casi todo en este mundillo, es rojo o negro, así que da igual lo que pensemos por aquí, si termina siendo la elegida subirá pase lo que pase, y si no, se desvanecerá en la lista marketcap como otras en el pasado.

Pronto la teoría de vasos comunicantes hará subir las alts respecto a BTC, siempre que se repita el proceso visto en el pasado… veremos cuando empieza dicho trasvase.

Buen día


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Abr 2019)

Vas a tener que comprar otro monitor y ponerlo debajo para poder ver el rsi de IOTA . Vaya sobreventa que lleva...


----------



## mathobarca (24 Abr 2019)

Por si a alguien le interesa..
IOTA Co-Founder: 'We Are Creating a Self-Sufficient Ecosystem' [BeInCrypto Interview] - BeInCrypto
A mi me sigue dando buena onda!


----------



## mathobarca (24 Abr 2019)

esto + lo otro me reafirma en mi confianza..


----------



## paketazo (24 Abr 2019)

mathobarca dijo:


> esto + lo otro me reafirma en mi confianza..



Raro que leas al creador de algo hablar mal de su idea o producto.

De todos modos, incluso si ese lenguaje nuevo atrae empresas e inversores, estoy seguro que no habrá resultados tangibles claros en mucho tiempo.

IOTA de las que sigo por encima, es de las que más promete, pero el costo en tiempo e inversión necesario para llevar a cabo su singladura lleva la "empresa" al límite de la viabilidad.

Si sólo pensara como empresario o smart Cash, no me la jugaría. Pero claro... Cryptoland es diferente, e inesperado.

Un saludo y hodl


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Abr 2019)

Pues si, por fin se ve algo de volumen, ¿será Frau mantecosa?


----------



## Fer1981 (27 Abr 2019)

IOTΛ Archive: the ecosystem tracker


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Abr 2019)

Jodase señor del martillo :

Jaguar Land Rover planning to allow helpful car drivers to earn...


----------



## mathobarca (29 Abr 2019)

habemus PaPA!


----------



## davitin (29 Abr 2019)

Buena subida de opta, a ver si se pone en 0.50 en próximos días.


----------



## paketazo (29 Abr 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Buena subida de opta, a ver si se pone en 0.50 en próximos días.



el hueso pienso está en la cota de 0,40$... veremos a ver, pero no pinta nada mal. Si estos meses han sido de acumulación por parte de manos fuertes, lo sabremos pronto.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Abr 2019)

Yo solo veo 3 velas verdes mensuales seguidas, lo cierto es que es la primera vez que veo 3 seguidas de ese color. El volumen decreciente, pero no sabría interpretar nada más viendo ese gráfico.

Bueno, si, que rebota en la base de la pirámide que se ha formado.


----------



## paketazo (29 Abr 2019)

Tezos se marcó un 3x hace nada. Es posible ver algo similar con IOTA?

El volumen acompaña, veremos si se mantiene así o pierde fuelle.

Buena suerte a los holders


----------



## wililon (30 Abr 2019)




----------



## paketazo (1 May 2019)

Referente a IOTA, la verdad es que creo tras seguirla desde que la habéis tocado en el foro que la están machacando muy mucho... y eso, personalmente me gusta.

Ya conocemos la manera de angustiar y robar carteras, sobre todo viendo como todo sube al rededor, y IOTA se estanca y baja.

Empiezo a creerme que aquí está pasando algo interesante, pero claro, solo me apoyo para esta suposición en que el valor sigue obteniendo asociaciones relevantes, y en la mala gráfica respecto a medio cryptoworld.

Cuando ETH estaba en la zona de 5$ y poloniex era el Exchange que movía casi todo el papel, recuerdo que todo subía, y ETH estaba parada en seco con un muro de venta de millones de tokens...esta situación duró algo más de un mes...por los foros, todos o casi todos habían tirado la toalla justificándolo con todo tipo de "fantasmas"

A nivel personal si veo que estancan al valor mientras todo sube, no dudaré en doblar posición...al fin y al cabo … ¿Qué podría salir mal?


----------



## Parlakistan (1 May 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Referente a IOTA, la verdad es que creo tras seguirla desde que la habéis tocado en el foro que la están machacando muy mucho... y eso, personalmente me gusta.
> 
> Ya conocemos la manera de angustiar y robar carteras, sobre todo viendo como todo sube al rededor, y IOTA se estanca y baja.
> 
> ...



Quien hubiera pillado eth a 5 pavos... 

IOTA es un proyecto de valer 0 o 350 dólares (a bastante largo plazo). La manipulación siempre está presente y las manos fuertes son expertos en marear la perdiz y hacer capitular hasta al más aguerrido. Pasa con cryptos, pero tela como se las gastan en la bolsa. 

Recomiendo leer el método Wyckoff de Enrique Valdecantos, para comprender mejor los procesos de acumulación y distribución y como juegan con la psicología de los inversores...


----------



## paketazo (1 May 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Quien hubiera pillado eth a 5 pavos...
> 
> IOTA es un proyecto de valer 0 o 350 dólares (a bastante largo plazo). La manipulación siempre está presente y las manos fuertes son expertos en marear la perdiz y hacer capitular hasta al más aguerrido. Pasa con cryptos, pero tela como se las gastan en la bolsa.
> 
> Recomiendo leer el método Wyckoff de Enrique Valdecantos, para comprender mejor los procesos de acumulación y distribución y como juegan con la psicología de los inversores...



La verdad que cuando me inicié en bolsa, apenas internet en España, empezaba a rodar. Recuerdo foros donde 4 gatos comentábamos entradas, estrategias, y tonterías varias... mi primera gran debacle en bolsa la viví a finales del 98...salían noticias ambiguas que bajaron al IBEX (hablo de memoria) cerca de 2000 puntos en un par de meses.

Me acojoné y vendí todo pensando que era el fin del mundo...en pocas semanas, no solo recuperó los 2000 puntos, si no que los sobrepasó holgadamente iniciando una tendencia de largo plazo que doblo al índice desde esos mínimos.

Cuando empezó este rolo crypto, yo me descojonaba, pues venía más que rodado de otros mercados, y era muy fácil pillar las "jugadas"... era un mercado verde muy predecible en el trading.

La gran burbuja inicial reporto al más "tonto" un 20X...

Ahora este bear market, me da también bastante la risa...pero eso sí... como en las .com, solo quedará lo más fuerte, respaldado y útil.

IOTA?... la idea es tan prometedora, que sería una pena que no saliera adelante...y ojo, que lo digo en detrimento del resto de inversiones que mantengo y se verían afectadas por un triunfo de IOTA...pero si algo he aprendido con los años es a dividir...quizá no para vencer, si no simplemente para evitar "morir"

Un saludo


----------



## Gian Gastone (2 May 2019)

Bitcoin talt Foro de BaNKERA:
*Warning*: One or more bitcointalk.org users have reported that they strongly believe that the creator of this topic is a scammer. (Login to see the detailed trust ratings.) While the bitcointalk.org administration does not verify such claims, you should *proceed with extreme caution*.


----------



## mathobarca (2 May 2019)

Para reflexionar:

“Mass adoption” in the punch card era of cryptocurrencies


----------



## mathobarca (2 May 2019)




----------



## mathobarca (2 May 2019)




----------



## mathobarca (2 May 2019)

resumen:
"parece probable que la _escalabilidad_ y la _estructura de tarifas_ sean los diferenciadores decisivos en el camino hacia _la adopción masiva_ ."


----------



## paketazo (2 May 2019)

mathobarca dijo:


> resumen:
> "parece probable que la _escalabilidad_ y la _estructura de tarifas_ sean los diferenciadores decisivos en el camino hacia _la adopción masiva_ ."



Interesante artículo. Me gusta ese enfoque futurista buscando la respuesta o santo grial cryptográfico que resuelva de golpe la escalabilidad a costo 0 o cercano, e instantaneo.

Nunca me lo había planteado de este modo, ya que mi obsoleta mente cuando piensa en una transacción, lo hace desde la tradición de emitir un contrato entre dos partes, pero evidentemente, eso está cambiando, ya que las partes ya no son personas, si no que son dispositivos como el peaje de una autovía...

Si ese futuro que dibujan se lleva a cabo, no cabe duda que quién resuelva el planteamiento logrará un hito histórico. Un sistema de pagos globalizado, instantáneo, y a coste 0... en la tabla sale beneficiada IOTA de todas las probadas del top... desconozco si hay más planteamientos similares. De todos modos, solo estamos en un estado embrionario de ese sistema global, y es posible que cuando aparezca la necesidad imperiosa de acelerarlo el sector bancario de un golpe en la mesa y saque algo nuevo...o quizá copie algo que ya funcione y no sea mainstream.

Iremos aprendiendo, aun que cada vez a mi mente le cuesta más seguir el ritmo.


----------



## Pirro (3 May 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Interesante artículo. Me gusta ese enfoque futurista buscando la respuesta o santo grial cryptográfico que resuelva de golpe la escalabilidad a costo 0 o cercano, e instantaneo.
> 
> Nunca me lo había planteado de este modo, ya que mi obsoleta mente cuando piensa en una transacción, lo hace desde la tradición de emitir un contrato entre dos partes, pero evidentemente, eso está cambiando, ya que las partes ya no son personas, si no que son dispositivos como el peaje de una autovía...
> 
> ...



Más interesante aún que el artículo ha sido la síntesis que has hecho. De todas formas que como especuladores lo que cabe preguntarse es ¿quiénes y cómo sacarían tajada los beneficiarios, los pescadores a río revuelto en el cambio de paradigma? ¿La implementación de todo lo que viene pasa necesariamente por hacer ricos a los holders de un token o una moneda?

Un saludo


----------



## davitin (3 May 2019)

El Bitcoin se está viniendo arriba, no así el resto.


----------



## plus ultra (3 May 2019)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Bitcoin talt Foro de BaNKERA:
> *Warning*: One or more bitcointalk.org users have reported that they strongly believe that the creator of this topic is a scammer. (Login to see the detailed trust ratings.) While the bitcointalk.org administration does not verify such claims, you should *proceed with extreme caution*.



Algo mas de info? si solo es eso no es nada preocupante en todos los proyectos siempre sale alguno con la misma historia de que es estafa muchas veces por que el mismo a perdido su seed y no le devuelven sus monedas por poner un ejemplo,ya escasamente paso por "ese foro".

Lo de que BNK no saliera para adelante no me preocupa para nada una mas,lo que si me preocupa mas es que tienen copia de mi DNI.


----------



## Gian Gastone (4 May 2019)

plus ultra dijo:


> Algo mas de info? si solo es eso no es nada preocupante en todos los proyectos siempre sale alguno con la misma historia de que es estafa muchas veces por que el mismo a perdido su seed y no le devuelven sus monedas por poner un ejemplo,ya escasamente paso por "ese foro".
> 
> Lo de que BNK no saliera para adelante no me preocupa para nada una mas,lo que si me preocupa mas es que tienen copia de mi DNI.



No lo se porque no estoy registrado en el foro de bicointalk. pero no se ve mucho movimiento en la redes sobre BNK, y desde el 18-04 no abonan los miseros ETH q te dan de interés.


----------



## martin chaide (6 May 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Si ese futuro que dibujan se lleva a cabo, no cabe duda que quién resuelva el planteamiento logrará un hito histórico. Un sistema de pagos globalizado, instantáneo, y a coste 0... y *descentralizado*



que no te ciege tanta palabreria.


----------



## paketazo (7 May 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> que no te ciege tanta palabreria.



Si no lo logran de manera descentralizada, para mi es la misma mierda de siempre, por eso pongo que espero que en un futuro se logre lo de costo 0, instantáneo y escalable.

Descentralizado lo daría por sentado.

un saludo


----------



## Parlakistan (7 May 2019)

Según KPMG las 4 principales cryptos son Bitcoin, Ethereum, Ripple e IOTA, en su informe explican los motivos. 

Bitcoin, Ethereum, Ripple and IOTA Are The Most Important Projects among 1500+ Cryptocurrencies, KPMG Report


----------



## paketazo (7 May 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Según KPMG las 4 principales cryptos son Bitcoin, Ethereum, Ripple e IOTA, en su informe explican los motivos.
> 
> Bitcoin, Ethereum, Ripple and IOTA Are The Most Important Projects among 1500+ Cryptocurrencies, KPMG Report



BTC tiene muchos forks que lo igualan técnicamente o lo superan, evidentemente, en adopción y uso, gana BTC

ETH tiene muchos competidores en su sector pero ha sido la primera en aportar algo diferente a BTC, pero le queda largo camino para que las que vienen detrás no le ganen terreno

XRP, es una moneda de "conveniencia" centralizada, lo que quiere decir que los que la usan, si mañana deciden no usarla, se va al carajo.

IOTA, desconozco si tiene competidores que puedan superarla a corto o medio plazo (copias), pero de momento tiene casi todo por demostrar, y no es poco el camino que le queda si quiere realmente ser pionera sin competencia.

Un saludo


----------



## Parlakistan (7 May 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> BTC tiene muchos forks que lo igualan técnicamente o lo superan, evidentemente, en adopción y uso, gana BTC
> 
> ETH tiene muchos competidores en su sector pero ha sido la primera en aportar algo diferente a BTC, pero le queda largo camino para que las que vienen detrás no le ganen terreno
> 
> ...



A mi rxp no me gusta, aunque tienen muchísimas asociaciones con entidades financieras. De ethereum me gusta la comunidad de 2500 desarrolladores, una auténtica barbaridad. De Bitcoin que es oro digital y una moneda caníbal, las demás no pueden competir en hashrate. De IOTA lo que más me gusta es que su caso de uso está muy demandado por la industria y abren un mundo económico nuevo: el de las máquinas.


----------



## plus ultra (8 May 2019)

Alguien tiene información sobre la distribución de IOTA ?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 May 2019)

En realidad, sólo existe Bitcoin.

Ethereum es casi lo mismo que Bitcoin, pero con una ventana de oportunidad al hackeo enorme al ampliar la cantidad de instrucciones que se pueden programar.

Ripple, IOTA y el resto de shitcoins son estafas directamente.


----------



## paketazo (9 May 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> En realidad, sólo existe Bitcoin.
> 
> Ethereum es casi lo mismo que Bitcoin, pero con una ventana de oportunidad al hackeo enorme al ampliar la cantidad de instrucciones que se pueden programar.
> 
> Ripple, IOTA y el resto de shitcoins son estafas directamente.



Hoy por hoy y a pesar de los esfuerzos de miles de programadores, comerciales, ideólogos, empresarios... BTC manda... y ya van muchos años con esta tónica.

La mayoría de proyectos nacidos a la sombra de BTC y sobre todo los nacidos durante la última burbuja, se han desinflado a la velocidad del rayo, dejando tras de si, la evidencia de que eran solo proyectos de conveniencia únicamente orientados a acaparar fondos.

Otros que prometían resolver mil problemas que todavía no existían ni existen, han ido cayendo en interés y capitalización.

¿habrá algo a medio plazo que ensombrezca a BTC como medio de pago masivo, o como alternativa algo que se use hoy como mainstream?

Pues supongo que por eso existe este foro, pero también pienso que la mayoría sabemos que lograr hitos en un mundo global controlado por sistemas estatales dependientes de lobbies al servicio de "sátrapas" que solo desean control y poder, no será tarea sencilla.

Por lo de pronto, BTC a 6000$, con una dominancia que se acerca de nuevo al 60%.

De las que tengo, la que peor comportamiento está teniendo respecto a BTC es IOTA con diferencia que en 5 semanas ha pasado de valer más de 7500 satos a 4500 satos (creo que son mínimos históricos, corregidme si me equivoco)...

Así que personalmente pienso que mientras BTC supere el 50% de dominancia del mercado, queda demostrado que es posible que a largo plazo la frase que dices "en realidad solo existe BTC" siga teniendo sentido.

Un saludo


----------



## davitin (9 May 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> En realidad, sólo existe Bitcoin.
> 
> Ethereum es casi lo mismo que Bitcoin, pero con una ventana de oportunidad al hackeo enorme al ampliar la cantidad de instrucciones que se pueden programar.
> 
> Ripple, IOTA y el resto de shitcoins son estafas directamente.



Abuelo, el inistol.


----------



## davitin (9 May 2019)

Bitcoin subiendo y las alts bajando...Negro y compañia siempre desaparecen cuando el mercado se mueve, yo creo que andan tradeando...luego cuando todo esta quieto a soltar paridas sin parar.


----------



## easyridergs (9 May 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> En realidad, sólo existe Bitcoin.
> 
> Ethereum es casi lo mismo que Bitcoin, pero con una ventana de oportunidad al hackeo enorme al ampliar la cantidad de instrucciones que se pueden programar.
> 
> Ripple, IOTA y el resto de shitcoins son estafas directamente.



Va a ser guapa la leche que te vas a meter cuando BTC se vaya a cero. Quizás tu nombre en el foro es una premonición.


----------



## davitin (10 May 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Va a ser guapa la leche que te vas a meter cuando BTC se vaya a cero. Quizás tu nombre en el foro es una premonición.



Pues de momento esta subiendo como un cohete y los gilipollas que guardamos morralla estamos perdiendo pasta.

Cuando estaba a 3000 estuve a punto de cambiar lo que quedaba de mi morralla por un Bitcoin, no lo hice, he vuelto a demostrar que soy un genius de las criptos, rápido y astuto como un zorro::


----------



## dosuno (10 May 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Pues de momento esta subiendo como un cohete y los gilipollas que guardamos morralla estamos perdiendo pasta.
> 
> Cuando estaba a 3000 estuve a punto de cambiar lo que quedaba de mi morralla por un Bitcoin, no lo hice, he vuelto a demostrar que soy un genius de las criptos, rápido y astuto como un zorro::



No te preocupes, ya habrá "altseason" y te podrás deshacer de tu morralla


----------



## Parlakistan (10 May 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Pues de momento esta subiendo como un cohete y los gilipollas que guardamos morralla estamos perdiendo pasta.
> 
> Cuando estaba a 3000 estuve a punto de cambiar lo que quedaba de mi morralla por un Bitcoin, no lo hice, he vuelto a demostrar que soy un genius de las criptos, rápido y astuto como un zorro::



En el momento que uno se mueve el mercado suele hacer lo contrario, BTC puede volver a 70% de dominancia y luego girarse a 30%. A mi me da igual mientras aumente todo contra el timodolar.


----------



## easyridergs (10 May 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Pues de momento esta subiendo como un cohete y los gilipollas que guardamos morralla estamos perdiendo pasta.
> 
> Cuando estaba a 3000 estuve a punto de cambiar lo que quedaba de mi morralla por un Bitcoin, no lo hice, he vuelto a demostrar que soy un genius de las criptos, rápido y astuto como un zorro::



Tranquilo que el leñazo llegará, eso no quita que mientras no puedas hacer pasta.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (10 May 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Tranquilo que el leñazo llegará, eso no quita que mientras no puedas hacer pasta.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



Pues yo espero que el bitcoin no se la pegue...si eso sucede la morralla directamente desaparecera, a todos nos conviene un bitcoin por las nubes, siempre significa un arrastre para la morralla.


----------



## easyridergs (10 May 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Pues yo espero que el bitcoin no se la pegue...si eso sucede la morralla directamente desaparecera, a todos nos conviene un bitcoin por las nubes, siempre significa un arrastre para la morralla.



Lo he dicho muchas veces, no hay que pensar en clave de pasado, si no de futuro, y en futuro no muy lejano BTC no va a existir pero sí van a existir otras que solventan los problemas que BTC no ha logrado.


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (11 May 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Pues yo espero que el bitcoin no se la pegue...si eso sucede la morralla directamente desaparecera, a todos nos conviene un bitcoin por las nubes, siempre significa un arrastre para la morralla.



Es interesante que tú mismo lo estas admitiendo cuando usas ese término: morralla. Porque no es otra cosa.

Estás dando señales de haber aprendido algo útil después de tanto tiempo. Sigue así!


----------



## paketazo (11 May 2019)

plus ultra dijo:


> Alguien tiene información sobre la distribución de IOTA ?



Statistics about tokens distribution

No sé si es lo que buscas, ni como interpretarlo del modo correcto.

En cuanto al actual run bull de BTC, es evidente que ha habido motivos como la perdida declarada por Binance de 7000 BTC que si no tenía ha debido de recomprar para cubrir sus carteras, a costo de vender altcoins que tuviera en propiedad en cold wallets. Luego los problemas comentados y las dudas con las posesiones de USDT y su respaldo en fiat, habrán animado a muchos a cambiar sus USDT por BTC.

También hay que recordar que una vez que BTC adquiere tracción, es muy difícil frenarlo...es como un tren de mercancías que va aumentando velocidad, y sobre todo sabiendo que muchos esperaban estos momentos para entrar a la espera de nuevos máximos.

Si se trata de hacer solo fiat, pues está claro que los holder especulativos de BTC de los últimos meses, han ganado...ahora queda ver si hay trasvase de BTC hasta el resto de cryptos... una bandera de salida podría ser que Binance restablezca los withdrawal a sus usuarios, ya que indicaría que posiblemente ya han cubierto el agujero, y por lo tanto es posible que dejasen de vender crypto para comprar BTC y se revirtiera la situación.

Buen fin de semana

Por cierto, ¿a alguno le pasa que cada vez que quiere responder o dar gracias a un comentario se superpone algún link publicitario que salta de manera encubierta, o solo me sucede a mi?


----------



## disken (11 May 2019)

Bueno esto empieza a coger color verde mango, ya se han pasado los 6k con ganas.

Para los que están en Iota la verdad se ha quedado un poco corta respecto a BC, apostar por el caballo que ha perdido las ultimas carreras tiene mas riesgo pero mas beneficio (en caso de que gane alguna carrera).

Vamos NF, dibújame como una de tus lineas francesas, que aquí se esta perdiendo el espíritu especulativo.


----------



## davitin (11 May 2019)

Que? Ya has terminado de tradear?


----------



## davitin (11 May 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Statistics about tokens distribution
> 
> No sé si es lo que buscas, ni como interpretarlo del modo correcto.
> 
> ...



Lo del robo creo que han sido 40 millones de dólares, una minucia cuya "reposición" no justifica el subidon de las últimas horas ni de coña.


----------



## davitin (11 May 2019)

Filósofo Hardcore dijo:


> Es interesante que tú mismo lo estas admitiendo cuando usas ese término: morralla. Porque no es otra cosa.
> 
> Estás dando señales de haber aprendido algo útil después de tanto tiempo. Sigue así!



Es una forma de hablar, a mí iota, eth, Bitcoin y su puta madre me la sudan, no soy Fanboy de ninguna tecnología, solo trato de ganar pasta especulando, aguanto lo que tengo por qué si vendo acepto las pérdidas y en este punto ya voy a llegar hasta el final....de momento pierdo, pero que se le va a hacer, quizá más adelante se revierta la situación.


----------



## Parlakistan (11 May 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Lo del robo creo que han sido 40 millones de dólares, una minucia cuya "reposición" no justifica el subidon de las últimas horas ni de coña.



Las noticias son excusas, lo único que mueve el precio es la oferta y demanda y la especulación de las ballenas. Mira como el robo de Benancio no ha tirado el precio...


----------



## besto (11 May 2019)

En iota me estaban esperando para despegar. He entrado hoy así que ya podemos partir. Arribaaaa


----------



## davitin (11 May 2019)

besto dijo:


> En iota me estaban esperando para despegar. He entrado hoy así que ya podemos partir. Arribaaaa



Ya veremos si sube, de 30 centavos no pasa.


----------



## paketazo (11 May 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Ya veremos si sube, de 30 centavos no pasa.



Mientras no petcuta 0.40$ claramente, toca pan y ajo.


----------



## besto (13 May 2019)

A ver si btc se mantiene lateral unos días y riega las alts rezagadas.... hoy iota esta recuperando terreno con btc. En 0,000044 es donde tiene la resistencia y hoy parece que quiere acercarse, aunque de momento tímidamente.


----------



## Parlakistan (13 May 2019)

Igual pronto salta una noticia gorda para que rompa la directriz bajista:



Este señor pertenece a la fundación. 

Welcome Bill Buchanan to the IOTA Research Council


----------



## davitin (13 May 2019)

BTC aproximándose a los 8000 e iota totalmente paralizada...estoy muy decepcionado con el comportamiento de iota.


----------



## davitin (13 May 2019)

Cualquier parecido entre los consejos que dais en este hilo y la realidad es pura coincidencia.


----------



## besto (13 May 2019)

Animo Davitín, la vida siempre recompensa a los tipos pacientes como tú. Está tonteando con resistencias relevantes, a ver si saca el caracter y demuestra que vale 1 $ por lo menos


----------



## Bucanero (13 May 2019)

Por fin un poco de alegría. Casi btc en los 8000 dolares. Bueno haber que ocurre pero debo de reconocer que aunque espero un retroceso leve para meter un poco más. Esto parece que ahora si que si. En fin enhorabuena negro futuro porque si acertaste y yo la verdad que pensaba que aun quedaba una última bajada. Lo único que voy cargado de altcoins pero tendré paciencia jeje sobre todo después de lo que llevamos andado jaja.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## paketazo (14 May 2019)

Según coinmarketcap. Se está moviendo en volumen diario el mismo valor en USDT que en BTC. 

Sacad conclusiones. 

Buen día y... enjoy the ride.


----------



## davitin (14 May 2019)

Señores, hemos pasado los ocho-miles, nos dirigimos a la cima del Everest.


----------



## Pirro (14 May 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Según coinmarketcap. Se está moviendo en volumen diario el mismo valor en USDT que en BTC.
> 
> Sacad conclusiones.
> 
> Buen día y... enjoy the ride.



Otro dato curioso que observo...la dominancia de BTC tocó en el día de ayer el 60%, hecho no visto desde Octubre de 2017. Hoy está en el 59.4%. Mirando el gráfico de dominancia, ese 60% parece operar como una sólida resistencia. Si la rompemos, entraremos en "terra incognita", si no la rompemos y la capitalización búlgara sigue creciendo, veremos una repetición del patrón: dinero entrando a Bitcoin - satoshis regando shitland.

La cuestión es no ser codicioso y posicionarse para que sea cual sea el escenario alcista, uno salga ganando -aunque en este hilo parece que muchos se cortarían un brazo antes de tener un puto bitcoin-

Cabeza fría y suerte a todos.


----------



## RuiKi84 (14 May 2019)

Después de todo este tiempo con el ojete roto y sufriendo humillantes violaciones mi culo ya está completamente abierto, sin nada que perder, confío en que esta sea la entrada definitiva a otro año y medio de subidas espectaculares. To the moon!!


----------



## casera (14 May 2019)

Pues que esta entrando pasta nueva, que primero compra BTC, y despues, se regara a las alts (cuando BTC entre en lateral). Como siempre


----------



## paketazo (14 May 2019)

Mi interpretación... Seguro que errónea, es que la subida de BTC es de las más artificiales de las últimas veces. Nunca ha estado parejo el vol de BTC y el de USDT... Como mucho estuvo al 50%

Si no se demuestra lo contrario USDT es una coin creada de la nada sin auditar, si en los exchangers se acepta el par USDT/BTC sería como regalar BTC (la moneda buena) por morralla USDT

Esto indica que BTC se está moviendo con USDT y no con cash fresco... Y eso como dice pirro desemboca en dos posibilidades... Que se riegue shitland con BTC o que se acaben los USDT hasta próxima emisión. 

Prefería una subida de BTC sin volumen en USDT sería más creíble y consistente. 

Repito... Es solo una opinión. 

Buen día caballeros


----------



## Pirro (14 May 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Mi interpretación... Seguro que errónea, es que la subida de BTC es de las más artificiales de las últimas veces. Nunca ha estado parejo el vol de BTC y el de USDT... Como mucho estuvo al 50%
> 
> Si no se demuestra lo contrario USDT es una coin creada de la nada sin auditar, si en los exchangers se acepta el par USDT/BTC sería como regalar BTC (la moneda buena) por morralla USDT
> 
> ...



Bueno, también hay que considerar que los tether se reparten en una pequeña proporción en otros pares de criptos por lo que siendo clavados los volumenes de BTC y de tether algo de pasta fresca sí que está entrando en el juego...

Aunque lo mismo todo esto se debe a que alguien sabe algo y como apuntas se están deshaciendo de los tether y de ahí esta subida.


----------



## 1974 (14 May 2019)

casera dijo:


> Pues que esta entrando pasta nueva, que primero compra BTC, y despues, se regara a las alts (cuando BTC entre en lateral). Como siempre



Pues seguido tocará una subida de alts no?


----------



## davitin (14 May 2019)

Pues a ver si empiezan a subir las alts de una puta vez, BTC ya casi ha triplicado valor desee mínimos y las alts siguen putapenicas.....a ver si se pone lateral y riegan el humus de los cojones ya.


----------



## casera (14 May 2019)

tecnicamente si. Pero como es "lo que se espera" es posible que no pase.


----------



## martin chaide (14 May 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Pues a ver si empiezan a subir las alts de una puta vez, BTC ya casi ha triplicado valor desee mínimos y las alts siguen putapenicas.....a ver si se pone lateral y riegan el humus de los cojones ya.



joder, que se jodan las putas alts ya. las alts son para golfos y gentes de mal vivir, los padres de familia nos gusta bitcoin.


----------



## Gian Gastone (14 May 2019)

Me gustaria pensar que estamos en Mayo del 2017, yo entre ahi con el bitcoin a 1600 o algo así, llege a conseguir una cartera de casi 8X€ pero no vendí en su tiempo pensando que en febrero se darían la vuelta las ALTS ahora espero recuperar lo puesto con alguna ALT.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 May 2019)

Vaya reservando al perro una caseta de lujo con tele 5g de plasma 4k, que se lo ha ganado.


----------



## T-34 (14 May 2019)

a cuanto crees que llegara el iota?


----------



## T-34 (14 May 2019)

que son velas falsas para ti?


----------



## T-34 (14 May 2019)

Usas terminos demasiado tecnicos para gente normal como yo, puede que sea lo mismo que estoy pensando. Te refieres a que puede empezar por un x29 o x41 con respecto a su valor actual?


----------



## Seronoser (14 May 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Pues a ver si empiezan a subir las alts de una puta vez, BTC ya casi ha triplicado valor desee mínimos y las alts siguen putapenicas.....a ver si se pone lateral y riegan el humus de los cojones ya.



Algunas han subido más que BTC. Mira Ripple, +25% hoy vs +4% BTC


----------



## davitin (14 May 2019)

T-34 dijo:


> Usas terminos demasiado tecnicos para gente normal como yo, puede que sea lo mismo que estoy pensando. Te refieres a que puede empezar por un x29 o x41 con respecto a su valor actual?



Olvida lo que te dicen algunos por aqui...te doy mi consejo...hasta que no empiece a subir claramente no le metas dinero a NADA, ...btc ha subido mucho en pocos dias, si, pero no es la subida explosiva que estamos todos esperando...mañana mismo podria bajar a 1000 euros, y no veas como se quedarian las alts...lo que yo te diga...iota ahora mismo esta apatica total, no le metas pasta por que podria bajar, espera a que tenga subidas fuertes y claras (que pase de 40 o 50 centavos, por ejemplo), lo demas es jugar a la loteria y para eso ya te vas al casino, te despluman igual pero al menos ves tias macizas en vez de leernos a nosotros.


----------



## T-34 (14 May 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Olvida lo que te dicen algunos por aqui...te doy mi consejo...hasta que no empiece a subir claramente no le metas dinero a NADA, ...btc ha subido mucho en pocos dias, si, pero no es la subida explosiva que estamos todos esperando...mañana mismo podria bajar a 1000 euros, y no veas como se quedarian las alts...lo que yo te diga...iota ahora mismo esta apatica total, no le metas pasta por que podria bajar, espera a que tenga subidas fuertes y claras (que pase de 40 o 50 centavos, por ejemplo), lo demas es jugar a la loteria y para eso ya te vas al casino, te despluman igual pero al menos ves tias macizas en vez de leernos a nosotros.



Ya se como se supone que hay que meterle dinero, yo pille esa subida de 1.5$ hasta ATH de IOTA en el 2017, creo que a 0.35 esta bien pillar, por tenerlo ahi a un lado.


----------



## davitin (14 May 2019)

T-34 dijo:


> Ya se como se supone que hay que meterle dinero, yo pille esa subida de 1.5$ hasta ATH de IOTA en el 2017, creo que a 0.35 esta bien pillar, por tenerlo ahi a un lado.



Pues nada hombre, vende el coche y el chalet y mete todo ahi.


----------



## T-34 (14 May 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Pues nada hombre, vende el coche y el chalet y mete todo ahi.



Pero que dices, he metido una cantidad pequeña que no me importa perder o que no me hace falta. No voy a meter todo mi dinero en criptos.


----------



## paketazo (14 May 2019)

T-34 dijo:


> Pero que dices, he metido una cantidad pequeña que no me importa perder o que no me hace falta. No voy a meter todo mi dinero en criptos.



Yo tengo relativamente claro que IOTA hoy por hoy es el único proyecto del top que puede ponerse por capitalización a la par con ETH en pocos meses...

Si salen más noticias del estilo Jaguar y qubic termina implementandose con éxito amén de institucionales serios montando en el carro no veo imposible estar en podium, pero todo lo dicho sería solo una ilusión si aparecen lagunas y dudas o anuncios de vaporware que generen la huida de inversores serios en el proyecto.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 May 2019)

No, si está claro que una moneda de baja capitalización es más fácil de mover, pero también en sentido inverso. 

Y estos días han demostrado que hay alguien o algo con capacidad de mover a lo bestia bitcoin como si estuviéramos en 2015... No les ha costado ningún esfuerzo mandarlo a la estratosfera a pesar de lo que capitaliza.


----------



## plus ultra (14 May 2019)

Buscando un fundamento a esta subida ya que lo que la mayoria comenta a mi no me convence, como puede ser el tema binance que creo que ha sido algo sin importancia,para el capital que mueven es como si saltan las alarmas del BBVA por que han atracado una sucursal en lepe.

Cosas como esta me han dado mas que pensar.

El cambio de estrategia de FACEBOOK augura el lanzamiento inminente de su moneda virtual

Facebook revierte su prohibición para los anuncios publicitarios de criptomonedas

Y es algo que aprovecho para incidir en algo que pienso ase mucho y mas de una vez he comentado,no tengais muchas esperanzas en que grandes "corporaciones" adopten proyectos sin mas,no les cuesta mucho hacer unos cuantos fichajes y crear su alt desde 0 aprovechando el recorrido y conocimientos de otros,es algo que a nivel empresarial siempre ha pasado y lo seguria haciendo.

BTC sigue siendo el rey.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 May 2019)

plus ultra dijo:


> Buscando un fundamento a esta subida ya que lo que la mayoria comenta a mi no me convence, como puede ser el tema binance que creo que ha sido algo sin importancia,para el capital que mueven es como si saltan las alarmas del BBVA por que han atracado una sucursal en lepe.
> 
> Cosas como esta me han dado mas que pensar.
> 
> ...



La subida no se debe ni a la guerra comercial, ni a facebook, ni a Fidelity, ni a Perico el de los palotes. Simplemente han acabado con la oferta, la han secado acumulando como locos estos meses y cuando los profesionales ven que no vende ya mi el tato, lo mandan a la luna.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 May 2019)

Un miota es la unidad que se compra en los mercados. Equivale a 1.000.000 de iotas, que es la unidad más pequeña

1 iota
Kiota 1000 iotas
Miota 1.000.000 iotas
Giota 1.000.000.000 iotas (o 1000 miotas) 
Tiota 1.000.000.000.000 iotas (o 1000 giotas) 
No se consume, básicamente si, el token es un dinero de pago entre máquinas y de trasmisión de datos de todo tipo que puede ofrecer un sensor (temperatura, viento, velocidad, presión, etc, etc). Más adelante se implementarán contratos inteligentes y consenso de oráculos, explicar esto es muy complejo, supón que hay máquinas que tradean el par euro dólar, pues estas máquinas consultarían a través de la red a fuentes externas (pueden ser sensores o páginas de Internet) y se llaman oráculos. El protocolo entonces crea un consenso y decide que la información encontrada es correcta, entonces tradea a través de un contrato inteligente el par euro dólar automáticamente. 

También en una apuesta deportiva, no necesitas tener una casa de apuestas de intermediario, el protocolo consulta a través de oráculos el resultado del Madrid Barsa, llega a un consenso y libera el premio a través de un contrato inteligente al ganador, tal vez se entienda así mejor...ojo, esto está aún en desarrollo, tiene bastante trabajo la cosa. 

Dígale al can que hay un hilo entero sobre estas cosas para ir curioseando.

Ah, lo olvidaba, IOTA es un protocolo de software libre, cualquiera puede utilizarlo y crear lo que quiera, puedes crear un aparato que mida la calidad del agua que bebe Pulgoso y registrarlo en el tangle, o si quieres crear un comedero de ovejas y que te manden iotas para ver a través de YouTube como comen, puedes hacerlo...

Feed sheep live – Feed sheep over Tangle


----------



## martin chaide (15 May 2019)

me parece que muchos flipais demasiado. cuando le toca crecer a la alts suben todas a la vez, simplemente el dinero de bitcoin paso a las alts a fines de 2017 y ahora esta siguiendo el camino inverso. nadie invierte por fundamentales en el mundo cripto.

cuando bitcoin este al 66 % de capitalizacion sera el momento de la gran decision. la ultima vez los q compraron alts con bitcoins acertaron de pleno, por eso mismo, quiza esta vez sea diferente...


----------



## davitin (15 May 2019)

Interesante....btc ha bajado pero muchas alts están en verde...iota en 0.38.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 May 2019)

Ya has entendido lo esencial del concepto de la economía de las máquinas. Es lo que quiere Jaguar, pagarte por los datos que tu generas y no que se los regales a Google. Los datos son el negocio que ha hecho ricos a Google y a Facebook, los que no te pagan nada. 
En un mundo conectado, esos datos se pueden usar por las compañías de muchas formas, se pueden ejecutar seguros en Crypto donde ellos sabrán si corres como un loco o vas tranquilo y las tasas se pueden cobrar según esto, incentivando a los buenos conductores. Por supuesto con esas iotas o kiotas, según ande la cotización, se podrá llenar el electrotanque, pagar un peaje (no deberías ni sacar la mano para pagar), pagar automáticamente un estacionamiento, o vender o comprar energía de forma inteligente, cuando haya menos sobrecarga en la red o sea más barata la tarifa.

Creo que la idea que están barajando las grandes compañías como VW o Mercedes es más que vender coches, ofrecer servicios. Renting, flota de taxis autónomos... Solo se está comenzando y se necesita un protocolo estandarizado para poder crear modelos nuevos de negocios que ni imaginábamos que podrían existir.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 May 2019)

Data is the new oil. El protocolo que se estandarice para esto valdrá algo astronómico. La cuestión es que no se pueden usar mil protocolos, las máquinas necesitan un solo lenguaje para poder comunicarse, sino, adiós flotas de taxis autónomas, ciudades inteligentes y adiós a los buenos negocios para los fabricantes de coches. No, Frau Mantecosa no lo permitirá...


----------



## davitin (15 May 2019)

Sonm y Bankera en la mierda...la mierda es mierda, está claro.

Supieron dar apariencia de seriedad a muchos truños.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 May 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Sonm y Bankera en la mierda...la mierda es mierda, está claro.
> 
> Supieron dar apariencia de seriedad a muchos truños.



Bankera, ¿sigue pagando sus timodividendos? ¿Han cerrado ya la oficina donde jugaban a los juegos de mesa y al teto?


----------



## davitin (15 May 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Bankera, ¿sigue pagando sus timodividendos? ¿Han cerrado ya la oficina donde jugaban a los juegos de mesa y al teto?



En el grupo de Telegram están diciendo que Bankera no da ningun tipo de noticia desde hace tiempo.

Tampoco te pases, aquí nadie es más listo que nadie, si tú no te has metido en truños habra sido por casualidad, no por que seas más listo que los demás.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 May 2019)

Lei un artículo en que se estimaba que si se hacía con la mitad del mercado mundial del IOT, no recuerdo para que año, su precio podría rondar 350 dólares, pero esos son las cuentas de la lechera y por el camino pueden pasar muchas cosas. 

Lo que es seguro es que los dispositivos y sensores que hagan pagos en el futuro van a crecer de forma exponencial. Hablamos de billones de dispositivos, muchos más que personas. El dinero en transacciones humanas va a ser minúsculo al lado del que se mueve por las máquinas, de hecho ya lo es gracias a los bots de algoritmos de alta frecuencia.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 May 2019)

davitin dijo:


> En el grupo de Telegram están diciendo que Bankera no da ningun tipo de noticia desde hace tiempo.
> 
> Tampoco te pases, aquí nadie es más listo que nadie, si tú no te has metido en truños habra sido por casualidad, no por que seas más listo que los demás.



No, si te puedo contar las mierdas que he llevado para que te descojones, me da igual: sandcoin, poet, o la estafa de los hermanos nigerianos, populous. Por suerte no las he holdeado, pero yo también andaba ciego.

Por cierto, aparte de mirar el precio a ver si aportas algo constructivo, ya sea de AT o fundamentales.


----------



## Thundercat (15 May 2019)




----------



## Thundercat (15 May 2019)

Que las van a pumpear todas, no os enamoréis de una shitcoin. Da igual la tecnología. Si le sacáis 10x vended. El mercado no se va a acabar.


----------



## davitin (15 May 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No, si te puedo contar las mierdas que he llevado para que te descojones, me da igual: sandcoin, poet, o la estafa de los hermanos nigerianos, populous. Por suerte no las he holdeado, pero yo también andaba ciego.
> 
> Por cierto, aparte de mirar el precio a ver si aportas algo constructivo, ya sea de AT o fundamentales.



Da lo mismo hacer rayas o comentar fundamentales, este mercado es totalmente especulativo e irracional, lo mismo da que escribas un tocho o que te pongas a mirar los posos del cafe, los "ejpertos" de este hilo la han cagado igual que los que no tienen ni puta idea, la prueba es que no asoman el hocico en este hilo los otrora jaleados como guruses (como el vende humos de "el Juli", por decir solo uno).

En otro orden de cosas, escribo lo que me sale de los huevos.

Sin acritud.


----------



## lurker (15 May 2019)

Cryptopia ha caído definitivamente. Los muy jetas dicen directamente que el proceso llevará meses, así que si teníais ahí alguna mierda..DEP


----------



## Parlakistan (15 May 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Da lo mismo hacer rayas o comentar fundamentales, este mercado es totalmente especulativo e irracional, lo mismo da que escribas un tocho o que te pongas a mirar los posos del cafe, los "ejpertos" de este hilo la han cagado igual que los que no tienen ni puta idea, la prueba es que no asoman el hocico en este hilo los otrora jaleados como guruses (como el vende humos de "el Juli", por decir solo uno).
> 
> En otro orden de cosas, escribo lo que me sale de los huevos.
> 
> Sin acritud.



El Juli habló muy bien de iot chain y yo piqué, pero es culpa mia. Desde entonces ya he aprendido a no hacer caso de guruses ni de aquí ni de ningún sitio, me limitaré a dar mi opinión, no quiero ser gurú de nada y el que quiera puede escuchar, pero la responsabilidad es del que compra.

Yo lo que creo es que en este mercado alcista todo va a subir, pero llevaría bastante BTC, IOTA y Ethereum. Y luego cosas como Litecoin, tal vez cardano, aunque con muchas reservas, y las crapcoins no las tocaría, aunque el que quiera se la puede jugar y salirle muy bien con cosas que vayan saliendo como dent en su dia (y luego salir por patas).


----------



## paketazo (15 May 2019)

lurker dijo:


> Cryptopia ha caído definitivamente. Los muy jetas dicen directamente que el proceso llevará meses, así que si teníais ahí alguna mierda..DEP



Se supone que hoy Binance por lo que he leído reactiva depósitos y retiradas, ojo al mercado, este exchange mueve mucho volumen.

Si no cumplen su palabra y restablecen la normalidad empezará a oler mal...lleva una semana el capital retenido.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 May 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Se supone que hoy Binance por lo que he leído reactiva depósitos y retiradas, ojo al mercado, este exchange mueve mucho volumen.
> 
> Si no cumplen su palabra y restablecen la normalidad empezará a oler mal...lleva una semana el capital retenido.



Del chino me fio, funds are safu y tal ...


----------



## paketazo (15 May 2019)

IOTA está en las puertas de esos 0.40$... ojo que ciertamente es plausible que esto acabe de comenzar tras meses de castigo injustificado respecto a otras coins del top.

Creo que esta vez en el foro se ha acertado bastante bien el timing citándola por la zona de 0,30$-0,33$

Iremos viendo pero creo que como dije con ETH a 5$ vale la pena llevar 1000€ si se puede uno permitir olvidarlos por un tiempo...o incluso perderlos.

Un saludo y buenas tardes.


----------



## plus ultra (15 May 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> IOTA está en las puertas de esos 0.40$... ojo que ciertamente es plausible que esto acabe de comenzar tras meses de castigo injustificado respecto a otras coins del top.
> 
> Creo que esta vez en el foro se ha acertado bastante bien el timing citándola por la zona de 0,30$-0,33$
> 
> ...




Yo en su momento ya le meti la "especulacion" correspondiente,le saque el x2 dejando en el baul de los recuerdos esa ganancia (como siempre) ahora que se ha estado comentando y pienso que puede estallar en cualquier momento he vuelto a iniciar la "especulacion" pero hay una pequeña cosa que me desconcierta de IOTA a ver si alguien puede aclarar mi duda o la comparte,por que IOTA teniendo el potencial que tiene y patners de reconocido prestigio no esta en exchanges como POLONIEX,COINBASE,BITTREX,KRAKEN?


----------



## StalkerTlön (16 May 2019)

plus ultra dijo:


> Yo en su momento ya le meti la "especulacion" correspondiente,le saque el x2 dejando en el baul de los recuerdos esa ganancia (como siempre) ahora que se ha estado comentando y pienso que puede estallar en cualquier momento he vuelto a iniciar la "especulacion" pero hay una pequeña cosa que me desconcierta de IOTA a ver si alguien puede aclarar mi duda o la comparte,por que IOTA teniendo el potencial que tiene y patners de reconocido prestigio no esta en exchanges como POLONIEX,COINBASE,BITTREX,KRAKEN?



Creo que falta implantación en EEUU(todos son exchages usanos, ¿no?). Por otro lado la implantación requiere mayor complejidad, también hay que saber que no es como una blockchain al uso, era facil repetir direcciones y equivocarse. Ha estado vetada su definición en la wikipedia por mucho tiempo, ahora ha vuelto por fin.

IOTA (protocolo) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Seguramente la respuesta es más compleja de lo que podamos imaginar....  pero en todo caso... ¡¡aprovecha que está en pocos sitios y está barata todavía!! ¡¡ Con un poco de suerte (o no¿?)estará hasta en la sopa!!


----------



## Thundercat (16 May 2019)

plus ultra dijo:


> Yo en su momento ya le meti la "especulacion" correspondiente,le saque el x2 dejando en el baul de los recuerdos esa ganancia (como siempre) ahora que se ha estado comentando y pienso que puede estallar en cualquier momento he vuelto a iniciar la "especulacion" pero hay una pequeña cosa que me desconcierta de IOTA a ver si alguien puede aclarar mi duda o la comparte,por que IOTA teniendo el potencial que tiene y patners de reconocido prestigio no esta en exchanges como POLONIEX,COINBASE,BITTREX,KRAKEN?



Pues si la listan más que puede subir, encima menos en kraken (creo) en los otros no se puede hacer margin trade para entrar en short apalancado, que es como la bajan.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (16 May 2019)

Nunca ha habido tanto volumen como ahora,sin embargo los precios están muy por debajo de donde llegaron a estar.
Algún entendido sabe a qué se debe?


----------



## paketazo (16 May 2019)

plus ultra dijo:


> Yo en su momento ya le meti la "especulacion" correspondiente,le saque el x2 dejando en el baul de los recuerdos esa ganancia (como siempre) ahora que se ha estado comentando y pienso que puede estallar en cualquier momento he vuelto a iniciar la "especulacion" pero hay una pequeña cosa que me desconcierta de IOTA a ver si alguien puede aclarar mi duda o la comparte,por que IOTA teniendo el potencial que tiene y patners de reconocido prestigio no esta en exchanges como POLONIEX,COINBASE,BITTREX,KRAKEN?



Creo que la causa reside en el tipo de tecnología "tangle" que difiere de la clásica blockchain y por consiguiente mientras no se demuestre que es algo "revolucionario y seguro" no querrán cogerse los dedos.

Luego está la vertiente política de los exchanges, que pone trabas a toda aquella coin que no han podido acumular o que los creadores no les han regalado en un porcentaje significativo.

Recuerdo el caso de Dash y Kraken , dónde Dash tuvo que poner de su tesoro 50.000$ para que fuera añadida por ejemplo.

No olvidemos que un exchange es un negocio, y en cuanto vean potencial en IOTA o la que sea la añadirán.

Por otra parte ¿que os parece Tezos?...la subida que se trae desde mínimos es bestial... Yo no la sigo, pero creo que es otra copia ETH ¿me he perdido algo?



cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Nunca ha habido tanto volumen como ahora,sin embargo los precios están muy por debajo de donde llegaron a estar.
> Algún entendido sabe a qué se debe?



Nunca antes ha habido tanto USDT en el mercado

Un saludo y parece que afloja un poco el verde

ah...por cierto...Binance ya ha faltado a su palabra...no se puede retirar todavía y ayer leí que ponía un plazo de 6 horas y habrán pasado 15


----------



## orbeo (16 May 2019)

Hola solo vengo a recordar que Iota llegó a 18$ durante un momento cuando salió en nomeacuerdo cual exchange de Korea.

Taluec.


----------



## Parlakistan (16 May 2019)

orbeo dijo:


> Hola solo vengo a recordar que Iota llegó a 18$ durante un momento cuando salió en nomeacuerdo cual exchange de Korea.
> 
> Taluec.



Sí, lo recuerdo con cariño, estaba en el curro viendo impotente la subida que me haría jubilarme, sin poder ir hacer arbitraje, fue en Huobi y allí tengo cuenta...


----------



## paketazo (16 May 2019)

hace una hora que binance ha reactivado retiradas...parece que viene el rojo con ganas como se anticipó que podría suceder cuando esto sucediera.

iremos viendo



orbeo dijo:


> Hola solo vengo a recordar que Iota llegó a 18$ durante un momento cuando salió en nomeacuerdo cual exchange de Korea.
> 
> Taluec.



Recuerdo detalles parecidos como Zcash en su estreno cotizando a 4500$ ... mercados estrechos y cruces muy puntuales, pero evidentemente, hacen ilusión...ojalá sean premonitorios, aun que yo no espero subidas así, quiero un mercado afianzado y maduro con volumen...como casi todos, supongo


----------



## Parlakistan (16 May 2019)

¿Te refieres a las monedas, en donde se guardan?

Yo uso ledger nano, que se usa con su cartera Trinity, hay que descargarla. Puedes usar solo Trinity wallet, pero me da más confianza usar ledger, porque así no tengo que teclear la semilla (contraseña en el teclado). 

Por cierto, yo cada vez que envío iotas, genero una nueva dirección, creo que Trinity no te da la opción a hacer doble gasto, pero hay que conocer un poco como se maneja si quieres sacarlas del exchange. En eso es bastante diferente a otras Crypto, algo más difícil de usar, pero por lo visto es necesario para ser resistente a ataque quantum.


Unos tutos de la wallet :

Con ledger



Sin ledger


----------



## Parlakistan (16 May 2019)

Jajajaja, confía entonces en CZ.


----------



## alea (17 May 2019)

Nunca me había puesto a mirar en serio el binomio bat/brave, pero coño, es fabuloso. A mí me ha convencido. No me extraña que sea una de las criptos que mejor lo ha hecho.


----------



## paketazo (17 May 2019)

Para los que dudabais de la manípulacion de binance y sus cuentas congeladas:

1-hackeo de 7000btc congelan cuentas y btc en algo más de una semana sube 2000 ptos mientras las alts caen

2-normaliza los depósitos y retiros y en menos de una hora empieza la bajada

¿Casualidad?

Va a ser que no... Así que ya sabéis quién tiene más USDT y para que podría usarlos.

Distorsión pura y dura.

Recordad que el 90% de los volúmenes son entre exchanges, así que no se puede considerar un volumen real aplicado a movimientos entre particulares o partes externas a exchanges... 7000btc es mucho aún que os parezca una minucia... Y quizá hackeasen una cantidad mucho mayor no revelada.

Un saludo, y veremos si no regresamos al punto de partida 6400$ btc no deberían perderse... Espero no verlos y que regrese la "alegría"


----------



## davitin (17 May 2019)

Vaya mierda.


----------



## paketazo (17 May 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Vaya mierda.



Tras 25 años en los mercados, te aseguro que ganar dinero de un modo recurrente es muy jodido...al menos para mi...habrá lumbreras que con 4 trades se retiren , pero lo normal, es perder el 80% de lo invertido en un año salvo "suerte"

Cuando mencioné el otro día el impresionante volumen de USDT dejamos claro que el movimiento del mercado era interno, no venía de entrada de nuevo dinero, o no al menos en un porcentaje significante.

Esto va para largo, ya que sin nuevo trasvase fiat cripto, solo tenemos el dinero del monopoly USDT que distorsiona lo que le venga en gana a los grandes holders de esta montaña de mierda.

Lo dijimos en otros foros, mientras USDT se pueda emitir sin contraparte, y esté aceptado en los principales exchangers, el juego está trucado...sería como poder emitir BTC al antojo del exchange cuando lo necesitara.

Veremos si estas demandas en USA por por falsas tenencias de USD/USDT en algunos exchanges (bitfinex) llegan a algo, pero como no me gusta que el mercado sea intervenido, lo mejor que podría pasar es que cada uno entendiera realmente lo que vale USDT y que dejaran que su cotización muriera o al menos que no fuera refugio de nada.

Mirad una gráfica del USDT y fijaros en el incremento del volumen...podríamos estar viviendo en directo uno de los mayores timos de la historia moderna.


----------



## Pirro (17 May 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Vaya mierda.



Bueno, la cosa a nivel global ha retrocedido a niveles de hace cinco días -y por aquel entonces ya estabamos contentos con el pumpeo- y va un 130% arriba sobre mínimos.

Por poner las cosas en perspectiva.


----------



## Pirro (17 May 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Tras 25 años en los mercados, te aseguro que ganar dinero de un modo recurrente es muy jodido...al menos para mi...habrá lumbreras que con 4 trades se retiren , pero lo normal, es perder el 80% de lo invertido en un año salvo "suerte"
> 
> Cuando mencioné el otro día el impresionante volumen de USDT dejamos claro que el movimiento del mercado era interno, no venía de entrada de nuevo dinero, o no al menos en un porcentaje significante.
> 
> ...



El USDT es a las criptos lo que el USD es a la bolsa. Ambos tienen un respaldo dudoso, ambos son usados para distorsionar precios, ambos son manejados por unos pocos holders que manipulan a placer, sólo que en escalas distintas.

Pero hay dos grandes diferencias. El timo USDT es optativo, hay un mercado de stablecoins donde elegir -y muchos que ambicionan crear la suya- sin embargo, para comprar ciertas cosas o usas USD o usas USD -que se lo digan a Iran o a Venezuela- Y la otra es que el quiebre del USDT a lo más quebrará parcialmente nuestros portafolios, pero la economía de verdad seguirá su curso. El quiebre del USD generará muertos.

Asumiendo que aquí la gente vive de su trabajo y de sus rentas, y que esto de las criptos es un sano entretenimiento, yo me lo tomaba con calma y contemplaría el espectáculo. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 May 2019)

Pues a propósito de este tema, de si es falsa la subida, una cosa es lo que veis en los mercados y otra lo que no se ve. 

Me ha comentado una fuente de este mundillo que está montando granjas mineras a saco para gente de pasta. Y estos tíos están vendiendo OTC cantidades ingentes de Bitcoin, por un precio ligeramente menor del precio de mercado.

El precio sube porque no hay oferta...


----------



## paketazo (17 May 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Pues a propósito de este tema, de si es falsa la subida, una cosa es lo que veis en los mercados y otra lo que no se ve.
> 
> Me ha comentado una fuente de este mundillo que está montando granjas mineras a saco para gente de pasta. Y estos tíos están vendiendo OTC cantidades ingentes de Bitcoin, por un precio ligeramente menor del precio de mercado.
> 
> El precio sube porque no hay oferta...



Hash Rate

Bitcoin Hashrate chart

En la gráfica del hasrate de BTC tampoco se aprecia que haya un aumento significativo, por consiguiente, y a riesgo de equivocarme, creo que estamos en la media de los últimos meses...no aprecio que entre al mercado más hash ya que de ser así, se superarían anteriores hitos.

Dicho esto, que se vendan BTC OTC ha existido desde el minuto 1´de hecho antes de existir exchanges se vendía de este modo... recuerdo a "mojón" comentando sus compras a mineros directamente hace años.

Hoy en día montar una granja de minería que sea rentable exige dos cosas...energía barata, y que la máquina genere un hash con una productividad superior a la media...dicho esto, creo que que cada vez se va a complicar más la entrada de grandes lobbies que pretendan hacer negocio con la minería.

En el momento que apreciemos que el hash supera de manera sostenida máximos históricos ciertamente es posible que alguna nueva tecnología más eficiente irrumpa en el mercado y sí haga rentables esas granjas...pero la ley de la competencia perfecta+ rendimientos decrecientes, va en contra de estos supuestos "nichos" de productividad, y rápidamente esa rentabilidad queda obsoleta por la competencia de terceros.

Un saludo...y sigo opinando que esta subida la ha motivado bitfinex y binance con su montaña de mierda.


----------



## Thundercat (18 May 2019)

Yo creo que no deberíais analizar las alt contra BTC porque tienen vida propia contra el dolar y la mayoría de volumen es en dolar.


----------



## Gian Gastone (18 May 2019)

Una pregunta tonta: ¿Si los chinos venden toda la deuda que tienen con los USAnos quien coño la va a comprar?


----------



## MIP (18 May 2019)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Una pregunta tonta: ¿Si los chinos venden toda la deuda que tienen con los USAnos quien coño la va a comprar?



Si no hay comprador no hay venta posible.

Aunque últimamente la FED se está comiendo todo lo que le echen, a base de impresora.


----------



## besto (18 May 2019)

Sería un proceso muy lento, pero vamos que con dejar de comprar nueva deuda ya sería un cambio. De todos modos es una negociacion de fuerza, no te creas nada, son poses para despistar y dar mensajes a la poblacion.


----------



## davitin (19 May 2019)

Bueno al final otra subida falsa por tejemanejes de exchanges, no ha entrado pasta nueva ni entrará, nadie que haya palmado pasta en esto va a volver a meter un dólar, casi todos los que lo hicieron se han arruinado y ningún gran inversor serio en su sano juicio le metería millones a algo tan volátil.

Me parece que la época de la especulación loca se ha terminado, estamos esperando en vano que se repita lo del 2017 y eso ya no va a pasar.

Lo que si veremos, quizá, es una subida paulatina de algunas criptos si es que se llegan a implantar, por ejemplo BTC, eth o Iota quizá, pero para eso faltan, quizá, más de 10 años y con una alta probabilidad de que ninguna de estas criptos sobreviva.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 May 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno al final otra subida falsa por tejemanejes de exchanges, no ha entrado pasta nueva ni entrará, nadie que haya palmado pasta en esto va a volver a meter un dólar, casi todos los que lo hicieron se han arruinado y ningún gran inversor serio en su sano juicio le metería millones a algo tan volátil.
> 
> Me parece que la época de la especulación loca se ha terminado, estamos esperando en vano que se repita lo del 2017 y eso ya no va a pasar.
> 
> Lo que si veremos, quizá, es una subida paulatina de algunas criptos si es que se llegan a implantar, por ejemplo BTC, eth o Iota quizá, pero para eso faltan, quizá, más de 10 años y con una alta probabilidad de que ninguna de estas criptos sobreviva.



Pero si ya ha pasado un montón de veces... Cuando corrija esta subida va a seguir para arriba, mira la gráfica de 2015 y como acabó el mercado bajista, con una subida como esta, pero esa subida corrigió un 40%...es que tío, ha subido de 4200 a 8300 en nada de tiempo...


----------



## davitin (19 May 2019)

O que al final los estados prohiban usar las criptos para pagar bienes y servicios, por que les hace la competencia a sus monedas fiat, y se queden solo con la tecnologia blockchain a secas, para usar en bases de datos y rollos similares.


----------



## sirpask (19 May 2019)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Una pregunta tonta: ¿Si los chinos venden toda la deuda que tienen con los USAnos quien coño la va a comprar?



Belgica, como ya ha sucedido en una ocasion.


----------



## plus ultra (19 May 2019)

Si nos ponemos a comparar como se ha hecho las criptos con las .com yo nunca diría que otras si se implantarían y es posible que BTC desaparezca aunque sabemos que cada una tiene su cadena de bloques,desde mi punto de vista BTC a las criptos es como internet a las .com


----------



## paketazo (20 May 2019)

Los que me leéis sabéis que no soy maximalista de BTC, pero sí le reconozco sus cualidades, quizá ya no técnica o de consenso, pero si de dominio, uso, y desarrollo.

Como dice plus-ultra, podemos decir que Internet ha sido BTC, ya que todo lo demás ha sido parido pos era BTC, y mucho ha bebido de su manantial para existir.

Dicho esto, y demostrada mi admiración, pero sobre todo respeto por BTC. Si de inversión únicamente hablamos, pienso que hay mejores opciones cara el futuro, lo que no quita que desde hoy BTC pueda alcanzar cifras estratosféricas.

Comparando con la época de las ".com", que no es mala comparación, ha habido proyectos que han sobrevivido y se han convertido en blockbusters en su sector, recuerdo antes del 2000 muchos proyectos que empezaban y desde entonces han hecho ricos a sus holders... la recurrida apple que previo splits y chorradas varias valía en el 98 1$ o menos y hoy cotiza a 189 veces ese precio. 

No es la única, pero sí de las más famosas, aquí os aseguro que pasará lo mismo, pero con la diferencia de que en el mundo de las acciones o renta variable, cuando un proyecto va bien, se refinancia emitiendo más acciones en muchos casos, pero BTC o muchas otras tienen un número fijo de tokens y eso es "ley" o debería de serlo, con lo que podrían alcanzar capitalizaciones en unos años increíbles.

Si en la época de las ".com" lo hubiéramos jugado todo a una carta, es posible que lo hubiéramos palmado casi todo, así que yo solo sé dividir...dos o tres proyectos que nos gusten, tampoco hace falta meter en 100 como alguno que he leído por aquí.

Si algo he aprendido con los años es que dónde menos te lo esperas salta la liebre...recuerdo leer en un foro hace años a un chaval avisando de comprar Amazon sobre 15$, y le dije que para que comprar Amazon si Ebay vendía más y estaba más extendido... la respuesta me la ha dado el tiempo, y ojalá aquel chaval se haya forrado por visionario.

Cuando leo hoy en día a gente hablar de IOTA, ETH, Dash... me devuelve a épocas pasadas, tengo listas a bolígrafo con acciones del nasdaq y OTC con sus ratios, y algunas notas son del 95 ... y que sepáis, que absolutamente todas las que tenía anotadas o han despareciudo o han sido absorbidas por poco dinero.

Si aquí sucede lo mismo, quedarán las que queden, pues hace 25 años hablar de apple era como hablar hoy de la coin número 200 del marketcap.

Suerte con las decisiones, y dad por sentado que ninguna es y será la mejor por "cojones"... hace falta más que eso.

Buena semana


----------



## matias331 (20 May 2019)

Preguntan quien compra los bonos de tesoro USA si venden los Chinos.......responden que la FED imprime papelitos verdes y compra..........

Falta preguntar y que hacen los Chinos con los papelitos verdes?...........aquí en Perú los chinos se han comprado todas las inversiones Americanas o Canadienses en Minas, en general todas las transnacionales gigantes que hay en Perú ahora son Chinas y las han comprado incluso no estando a la venta......hubo un bullon por una mina grande que no quería venderles, pero igual ya es totalmente China.

Chinos giles....solo en pelis Holiwodenses


----------



## Pirro (20 May 2019)

matias331 dijo:


> Preguntan quien compra los bonos de tesoro USA si venden los Chinos.......responden que la FED imprime papelitos verdes y compra..........
> 
> Falta preguntar y que hacen los Chinos con los papelitos verdes?...........aquí en Perú los chinos se han comprado todas las inversiones Americanas o Canadienses en Minas, en general todas las transnacionales gigantes que hay en Perú ahora son Chinas y las han comprado incluso no estando a la venta......hubo un bullon por una mina grande que no quería venderles, pero igual ya es totalmente China.
> 
> Chinos giles....solo en pelis Holiwodenses



El problema es que en última instancia los derechos de propiedad hay que defenderlos con la punta del fusil y a veces los de los fusiles, expropian. 

Por las mismas razones que te aislan a un sistema bancario del swift, se confiscan los activos de un estado soberano y se entregan a un autoproclamado o se "fuerza" a la mayor empresa del mundo a dejar de trabajar con una marca de móviles, los vasallos de EEUU podrían "nacionalizar" toda inversión china en su territorio. Porque sí y con retórica barata. Y siguiendo escrupulosamente la ley.

Cuanto más se pierda la vergüenza en las relaciones comerciales, cuanto más evidente sea la política de "por mis cojones" más sentido tendrá Bitcoin y sus miles de ramificaciones.


----------



## besto (20 May 2019)

Yo estoy con Davitín. Que suba ya cohones, que quiero el yate antes de los 50 pa disfrutar las chortinas cuando todavía tenga energía.
Forrarnos despacito no mola.


----------



## davitin (20 May 2019)

Joder, menudos meneos se esta peganto todo, pa arriba pa abajo...para los traders es el paraiso.


----------



## plus ultra (20 May 2019)

No va de alt pero siendo una recomendación de kraken puede ser una buena inversión.

https://bnktothefuture.com/


----------



## michinato (21 May 2019)

plus ultra dijo:


> No va de alt pero siendo una recomendación de kraken puede ser una buena inversión.
> 
> https://bnktothefuture.com/



Creo que el enlace concreto para lo de Kraken es:

Kraken - The only regulated spot & futures crypto exchange with over $85bn in trading volume in 2018 alone

No tengo ni puta idea de estas cosas de ofertas de acciones no cotizadas (o lo que quiera que sea esto).

A ver si los expertos en mercados bursátiles pueden confirmar lo que yo entiendo:


Parece que Kraken está sacando a la venta lo que sería el 0,255% del total de acciones de Kraken.

Pero como Kraken no cotiza en ninguna bolsa al final lo que obtienes no son acciones, sino una especie de participaciones en una SPV (Special Purpose Vehicle).

Con lo cual, si al final Kraken no acaba saliendo a bolsa, lo que has comprado puede ser tremendamente ilíquido y no vas a encontrar manera de poder venderlo.

La compañía con la que Kraken está organizando la venta de estas "acciones" es Bnk To The Future, que está ubicada en las Islas Caimán.


La inversion mínima es de 1000$

Llevan recaudados 6.689.479€ de un máximo de 9.134.056€

Ya se ha superado el mínimo necesario para que se ejecute la SPV que era de unos 5 millones de €.


Si Kraken saca a la venta el 0,255% de sus acciones por 9.134.056€ quiere decir que están valorando la compañia en unos 3500 millones de €.

A mi esa cantidad me parece una burrada, pero con estos números es facil perderse, así que a continuación listo las empresas del Nasdaq que andan por este entorno de capitalización (3500M€ son unos 3900M$) :


```
Texas Roadhouse, Inc.   
TXRH    $4.02B     United States     2004     Restaurants

Verint Systems Inc.   
VRNT    $4B     United States     2002     EDP Services

Silicon Laboratories, Inc.   
SLAB    $3.99B     United States     2000     Semiconductors

Cracker Barrel Old Country Store, Inc.   
CBRL    $3.99B     United States     1981     Restaurants

CarGurus, Inc.   
CARG    $3.98B     United States     2017     EDP Services

Wright Medical Group N.V.   
WMGI    $3.96B     Netherlands     2011     Industrial Specialties

Churchill Downs, Incorporated   
CHDN    $3.9B     United States     n/a     Services-Misc. Amusement & Recreation

Axon Enterprise, Inc.   
AAXN    $3.87B     United States     n/a     Ordnance And Accessories

Blackbaud, Inc.   
BLKB    $3.86B     United States     2004     Computer Software: Prepackaged Software

Tandem Diabetes Care, Inc.   
TNDM    $3.85B     United States     2013     Medical/Dental Instruments

United Therapeutics Corporation   
UTHR    $3.85B     United States     1999     Major Pharmaceuticals

Alkermes plc   
ALKS    $3.85B     Ireland     1991     Major Pharmaceuticals
```

Ni flowers de ninguna de estas compañías, así que sigo sin saber si 3500 millones son mucho o poco.


¿Alguien puede confirmar si esta oferta de "acciones" es como he interpretado? ¿o he metido la pata y no tiene nada que ver?



Ahora mi opinión personal
Lo que me atrae:
Como exchange Kraken me parece de los mejores que he probado. Me parece seguro y generalmente hacen las cosas bien. A parte, su jefe/CEO (Jesse Powell) suele ser bastante razonable, claro y tiene un idealismo criptofuturista que yo valoro, al menos así me ha parecido en las intervenciones que he visto.
Lo que me echa para atrás:
Nunca he invertido en una cosa de este tipo y no se la dificultad que puede haber en el futuro para su venta/ traspaso a un broker donde puedas venderlo, etc. a parte de que la empresa que gestiona la oferta está en las Islas Caimán, y eso no da mucha confianza.


----------



## paketazo (21 May 2019)

Echadle un vistazo a esta vieja conocida:

CLAM

Clams (CLAM) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap 

En sus primeros tiempos llegué a tener más de 20.000 almejas ... hoy valdrían en $ 340.000 

Dónde menos te lo esperas...salta la almeja


----------



## Corcho (21 May 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Echadle un vistazo a esta vieja conocida:
> 
> CLAM
> 
> ...



De que va clam?


----------



## paketazo (21 May 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> De que va clam?



Va de pumpeo puro y duro.

Cuando me deshice de ellas era por que no había desarrollo apenas, y el volumen y uso eran mediocres. Las regalaban a cuentas con BTC y LTC antes del 2014 .

Hasta hace poco estaban congeladas las retiradas en Poloniex, dudo si es por eso el pump... recuerdo que años atrás pumpearon muchas coins en polo semanas antes de deslistarlas.

¿pasará con CLAM? ni idea, pero enhorabuena al que haya pillado este 10X


----------



## Parlakistan (22 May 2019)

Igual los japos nos dan una alegría, ¿quien sabe? 

Honda and GM join in smart grid and electric car research


----------



## Parlakistan (22 May 2019)

Una hora dura el video, mañana con calma lo veo. Si, la industria 4.0 o cuarta revolución industrial es enfoque que tiene IOTA, aunque todo tiene su parte mala, te pueden controlar aún más de lo que ya estamos, ya existe un scanner de acceso que analiza las venas de tu mano y lo coteja en el tangle. Más que Terminator puede llegar a ser skynet...


----------



## Parlakistan (23 May 2019)

Del otro video, el de la industria 4.0, me ha llamado la atención una cosa: los alemanes protegen los silos de datos con alambre de espino y cámaras de vigilancia. Solamente faltaban minas y nidos de ametralladoras para proteger los datos. Como si hubiera toneladas de oro...


----------



## plus ultra (24 May 2019)

michinato dijo:


> Creo que el enlace concreto para lo de Kraken es:
> 
> Kraken - The only regulated spot & futures crypto exchange with over $85bn in trading volume in 2018 alone
> 
> ...



Vi el asunto lei un poco por encima y publique para si alguno le pudiera interesar,de tu mensaje chapo es lo que toca antes de invertir y que pocos suelen hacer en el mundillo cripto,comprobar de que va el asunto liquides y demás por menores. Por desgracia por mis conocimientos y experiencia no creo que sea el indicado para ofrecer ninguna información sobre como va el tema y donde pondrán a cotizar esas acciones en caso que apareciera alguien por aquí con la suficiente experiencia para dar un poco de luz al asunto igualmente se lo agradecería,que pienso yo así por encima:

En los años que llevo en el mundillo para mi KRAKEN es el exchange mas serio que me he encontrado (hasta ahora) y para mucha gente con quien he podido hablar del tema igual,dentro del mundillo tienen una valoracion bastante alta ellos lo saben y no creo que se pongan a jugar con esa reputación por 9 millones de $ aunque nunca se sabe. 

Lo de las caiman en principio si que echa para atrás pero igualmente es algo relativo todos sabemos que muchos exchanges grandes han empezado en hong kong,delaware,jersey...




Spoiler






paketazo dijo:


> Va de pumpeo puro y duro.
> 
> Cuando me deshice de ellas era por que no había desarrollo apenas, y el volumen y uso eran mediocres. Las regalaban a cuentas con BTC y LTC antes del 2014 .
> 
> ...







Efectivamente para el que no los sepa era algo bastante habitual el POLONIEX si no recuerdo mal lo hablamos hace tiempo en los hilos anteriores, hacian unos pump muy descarados antes de des-listar y ojo si alguno se mete en CLAM por que despues no esta en ningún exchange de relevancia,en este caso lo que veo distinto en esa "practica habitual" es que solian hacerlo en dias o semanas y la subida de CLAM ya lleva unos meses.


----------



## Kelbek (24 May 2019)

Acabo de hinbertir 20€ en ethereum, metiéndome en las cryptos por primera vez como quien compra lotería de navidad, ¿que puedo esperar?


----------



## taichi (24 May 2019)

Kelbek dijo:


> Acabo de hinbertir 20€ en ethereum, metiéndome en las cryptos por primera vez como quien compra lotería de navidad, ¿que puedo esperar?



Con sólo ese importe, sería mejor que lo metieras en alts que no estén en el top 20. Para que tus 20€ en eth se convierten en 200€ tendría que subir b un 1000% y para eso en Eth tendría que entrar muuucha pasta. Así que usa monedas que c estén mucho más abajo en el top. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Kelbek (24 May 2019)

taichi dijo:


> Con sólo ese importe, sería mejor que lo metieras en alts que no estén en el top 20. Para que tus 20€ en eth se convierten en 200€ tendría que subir b un 1000% y para eso en Eth tendría que entrar muuucha pasta. Así que usa monedas que c estén mucho más abajo en el top.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Por lo que veo hacer el cambiazo de crypto a crypto es gratis en coinbase, a cual de las 12 me recomiendas meterle una parte de los eth?


----------



## Parlakistan (24 May 2019)

Kelbek dijo:


> Por lo que veo hacer el cambiazo de crypto a crypto es gratis en coinbase, a cual de las 12 me recomiendas meterle una parte de los eth?



Cambiar de Crypto a crypto no es gratis, está la bicha (Hacienda). A menos que saques los beneficios por otros cauces.


----------



## Kelbek (24 May 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Cambiar de Crypto a crypto no es gratis, está la bicha (Hacienda). A menos que saques los beneficios por otros cauces.



Me van a perseguir por 20€? 

Creo que si es menos del sueldo mínimo no pasa nada, ¿no?


----------



## Parlakistan (24 May 2019)

Kelbek dijo:


> Me van a perseguir por 20€?
> 
> Creo que si es menos del sueldo mínimo no pasa nada, ¿no?



Si sacas algo del exchange superior a lo que metiste, te lo pueden reclamar. Las ganancias del capital es lo que tienen y estos están desesperados por meter las manos en los bolsillos ajenos.


----------



## paketazo (24 May 2019)

Kelbek dijo:


> Acabo de hinbertir 20€ en ethereum, metiéndome en las cryptos por primera vez como quien compra lotería de navidad, ¿que puedo esperar?



A estas alturas de la película con 20€ lo mejor en los que puedes invertir para intentar retirarte es en euromillones.

Incluso habiendo metido 20€ con ETH a 1$ tendrías 25ETH que llegando de nuevo a sus ATH te daría 25.000€ algo que no te daría para retirarte...al menos en la unión europea.

¿que puedes esperar?

Pues puedes esperar poco o nada...o todo el tiempo que te quede...quizá de haber metido esos 20€ en BTC cuando estaba a 5 centavos sí hubieran sido una gran inversión, pero hoy en día dudo que queden muchos 1000X por hacer en este mundillo, es más, dudo incluso que queden muchos 10X... aun que espero que alguno salga en los próximos años respecto a hoy.

Buena suerte, y espero que como mínimo esos 20€ te sirvan como aprendizaje y empieces a instalar software que te ayude a entender el valor de esas cryptos. Cuando entiendas que Coinbase es solo un parásito de este mundillo ya habrán valido la pena esos 20€


----------



## Parlakistan (25 May 2019)

Yo 20 pavos para jugarmela los metía a una ico infame de esas y a ver si toca la lotería. En el caso de que te dejen entrar con tan poco.


----------



## Kelbek (26 May 2019)

Por mucho que rasque no puedo meter mas de lo que tengo, sin embargo me plantare meter al menos 50 o 100€ mas, cuando mas leo sobre el tema mas futuro le veo.


----------



## paketazo (26 May 2019)

Kelbek dijo:


> Por mucho que rasque no puedo meter mas de lo que tengo, sin embargo me plantare meter al menos 50 o 100€ mas, cuando mas leo sobre el tema mas futuro le veo.



100 pavos no te van a sacar de pobre pero 100 al mes durante un año ya cerraría el pico.

Hagas lo que hagas no metas dinero que te pueda hacer sufrir demasiado si se evapora.


----------



## Parlakistan (26 May 2019)

Lo manejan como quieren, lo lógico hubiera sido una correción, pero en lugar de eso lo pumpean más...


----------



## paketazo (27 May 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Va de pumpeo puro y duro.
> 
> Cuando me deshice de ellas era por que no había desarrollo apenas, y el volumen y uso eran mediocres. Las regalaban a cuentas con BTC y LTC antes del 2014 .
> 
> ...



Ahí va el dumpazo... ahora mismo un -70% desde máximos con volumen alto respecto a estos días.

Cuando te engancha una de estas te quedas temblando durante años...andad con mucho cuidado, y correr tras el precio...pues ya sabemos como suele terminar en ocasiones.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 May 2019)

IOTA es el patito feo.


----------



## davitin (27 May 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> IOTA es el patito feo.



Se transformará en cisne con pollón algún día?


----------



## Thundercat (27 May 2019)

IOTA la van a pumpear en breves. Por lo menos va a recuperar los 0.5-0.6 $


----------



## paketazo (27 May 2019)

Ciertamente, podría ser

Tampoco te pases, hay mierdas que no suben ni subirán por que nadie las compra... esperemos que como dices, y en lo que sí estoy de acuerdo, es que hay acumulación latente en algunos casos, y IOTA podría ser uno claro.

Recientemente hemos visto pumps como Bitcoin fake satoshi o la que os puse de clams por ejemplo... estos pumps son muy peligrosos, incluso esta subida de BTC podría tener consecuencias especulativas a corto plazo.

Sea como sea sigamos aprendiendo


----------



## Seronoser (27 May 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Ciertamente, podría ser
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo creo que esta subida de BTC es diferente a las anteriores; sobre todo porque ha atacado a los que más especulan con bitcoin, los que son bajistas y han ido a cortos. Ésos han salido escaldados, seguro. Y sacar de este mundillo a los especuladores, es lo mejor que le puede pasar a BTC.


----------



## Thundercat (27 May 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo creo que esta subida de BTC es diferente a las anteriores; sobre todo porque ha atacado a los que más especulan con bitcoin, los que son bajistas y han ido a cortos. Ésos han salido escaldados, seguro. Y sacar de este mundillo a los especuladores, es lo mejor que le puede pasar a BTC.



El sitio de confiaza que tenían los shorters era bitfinex y ha perdido mucho volumen, así que ya no queda ninguno. Por otra parte están los que tienen que comprar para poder emitir los futuros esos de Bakkt. Yo con mi dinero sigo apostando porque seguirá subiendo, estoy en las ALT porque sé que muchas darán mayor rentabilidad que BTC independientemente que sirvan para algo o sean una estafa.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 May 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Yo creo que esta subida de BTC es diferente a las anteriores; sobre todo porque ha atacado a los que más especulan con bitcoin, los que son bajistas y han ido a cortos. Ésos han salido escaldados, seguro. Y sacar de este mundillo a los especuladores, es lo mejor que le puede pasar a BTC.



Esta subida de BTC es diferente porque ha entrado volumen a lo bestia y ha roto todas las resistencias y medias móviles en todos los time frames, semanal y mensual. No es un bull trap.

Ahora irá a buscar los 10k aproximadamente, de ahí puede corregir o no, pero para mi ya se ha iniciado el bullmarket, Negrofuturo dice que se es alcista una vez pasados máximos, es una forma conservadora de verlo. Lo que sucede una vez pasados máximos es la locura, una segunda fase alcista del mercado, pero en la que va volviéndose parabólico el precio.


----------



## paketazo (27 May 2019)

Yo creo que esta subida de BTC es diferente ciertamente, pero no por los motivos que apuntáis...

Yo veo una manipulación a día de hoy que antes no existía, y esa manipulación corre a cargo de USDT. Jamás, como os he dicho muchas veces, la he visto antes.

Pero lo que está claro es que si alguien está dispuesto a vender BTC o sus alts por USDT, cojonudo, pero si mañana sucede algo con este engendro, que no llore por las esquinas.

Creo que Bitfinex y Binance huelen a podrido, y quizá se estén haciendo con una legión de BTC para ponerlos a buen recaudo, amén de otras cryptos, y el arma gratuita que usan es esa "USDT"

No me cuadra que el volumen de esta coin coincida casi a la par con el volumen de BTC, y justo haya empezado a moverse al alza en la salida desde 4000$ de BTC.

No está entrando cash fresco, no os engañéis, bueno, sí entra cash, pero no para mover estos volúmenes y hacer pasar a BTC de 3500$ a 9000$, que quizá sean falsos, es verdad, pero el precio de BTC es el que es, y no lo han subido con fiat fresco, de eso estoy totalmente seguro.

Para mi la diferencia respecto al pump del 2017 está en que por aquel entonces el volumen de USDT era irrisorio, y sí entro fiat directo a BTC, hoy en día no, no está sucediendo de aquel modo.


Suerte a todos, y evitad en la medida de lo posible los exchanges con mayor volumen de USDT.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 May 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo creo que esta subida de BTC es diferente ciertamente, pero no por los motivos que apuntáis...
> 
> Yo veo una manipulación a día de hoy que antes no existía, y esa manipulación corre a cargo de USDT. Jamás, como os he dicho muchas veces, la he visto antes.
> 
> ...



Pues yo he visto alguna gráfica de volumen que excluye a usdt y ha entrado cash sano.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 May 2019)

Hay 2300 millones de miotas, medio millón es una buena cantidad del supply para un humano y un perro... Yo soy un holder más modesto, solo aspiro a un chalet como el de PIT...


----------



## StalkerTlön (27 May 2019)

Pues cuando lancen el COO veremos que pasa... ya falta menos....

Popov: "We have a lot of work to do but....we did it!!"



(por si alguien todavia no se ha enterado)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/D7mNnGjW0AAGaav.jpg:large


----------



## StalkerTlön (28 May 2019)

y dale un poquito de agua ( tres o cuatro gotas al Ardbeg) para que no pase sed, que la travesía de desierto ha sido larga... 40 dias... ¿o han sido o serán 40 años como Moises...?. En todo caso el desierto es necesario para apreciar el oasis, y el oasis para apreciar el desierto.


----------



## paketazo (28 May 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Pues yo he visto alguna gráfica de volumen que excluye a usdt y ha entrado cash sano.



No le des más vueltas, esto es un pumpeo derivado del USDT, es una gran putada, lo sé, pero es la realidad.

Solo le daría legitimidad si USDT realmente fuera intercambiable en la proporción 1X1 USD.

Si por el motivo que fuera USDT despareciera o se tuviera que cambiar por fiat a cojones, calculo que la proporción sería 10 a 1 1USD=10USDT... y quizá hasta me quede corto.


----------



## mathobarca (28 May 2019)

Negro! pásaselo a pulgoso..
Feinschneiden: Daten werden zur Ressource


----------



## mathobarca (28 May 2019)

mamma mia!


----------



## Pirro (28 May 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> No le des más vueltas, esto es un pumpeo derivado del USDT, es una gran putada, lo sé, pero es la realidad.
> 
> Solo le daría legitimidad si USDT realmente fuera intercambiable en la proporción 1X1 USD.
> 
> Si por el motivo que fuera USDT despareciera o se tuviera que cambiar por fiat a cojones, calculo que la proporción sería 10 a 1 1USD=10USDT... y quizá hasta me quede corto.



Según la fuente habitual hay poco más de 3000 millones de USDT en circulación. Y con esos 3000 millones, sumados al intercambio cripto-cripto un volumen total que ronda los 100.000 millones diarios para toda criptolandia.

3000 millones de dólares no es “tanto dinero” -puesto en su contexto eso se le cae del bolsillo a un banco de segunda- y parece una cifra relativamente manejable. Tether Ltd. los dueños del chiringo afirman tener en cash y “cash equivalents” $0.74 por cada USDT -según Wikipedia- reconociendo abiertamente que lo de 1$ en reserva por USDT emitido es mentira.

Si entendemos lo que hace Tether como algo no muy distinto a lo que hace cualquier banco con la reserva fraccionaria y asumimos que el USDT es una shitcoin que aspira a mantener una cotización, pero que se te puede desplomar un 30 o un 100%, el invento no parece malo. Quién quiera seguridad que compre oro o bonos alemanes o guarde su dinero en una caja de galletas.

Yo más que por la solvencia de Tether me preocuparía por los intereses que puedan existir para aniquilar a Tether. Las stablecoins suponen la “oficialización” de un sistema financiero paralelo en el que se mueven dólares que no son dólares sin las restricciones normativas de los dólares de verdad. Si van a permitir que eso pase -y parece que será si así hasta FB quiere lanzar una stablecoin-, habrá una lucha a cuchillo por hacerse con ese mercado.

Siendo tu análisis muy certero y racional quizá y sólo quizá sea demasiado prematuro preocuparse y debamos empezar a preocuparnos cuando hayan 50, 100 o 500 mil millones de tokens representando un dolar en circulación...

Un saludo.


----------



## StalkerTlön (28 May 2019)

Parece que IOTA nos proveerá de "maná" por la travesia del desierto.
The Coordicide. Realizing IOTA’s vision of a permissionless and scalable distributed ledger technology


----------



## Parlakistan (28 May 2019)

Pirro dijo:


> Según la fuente habitual hay poco más de 3000 millones de USDT en circulación. Y con esos 3000 millones, sumados al intercambio cripto-cripto un volumen total que ronda los 100.000 millones diarios para toda criptolandia.
> 
> 3000 millones de dólares no es “tanto dinero” -puesto en su contexto eso se le cae del bolsillo a un banco de segunda- y parece una cifra relativamente manejable. Tether Ltd. los dueños del chiringo afirman tener en cash y “cash equivalents” $0.74 por cada USDT -según Wikipedia- reconociendo abiertamente que lo de 1$ en reserva por USDT emitido es mentira.
> 
> ...



De hecho, yo estaría más preocupado por la salud del sistema financiero actual que por la salud del cryptomundo...


----------



## Thundercat (28 May 2019)

hoy les ha tocado a zcash iota y ripple, a ver a que shitcoin le toca mañana. Apuesto que los de stellar como son rivales y ex fundadores venden ripple para pumpear su shitcoin.


----------



## Thundercat (28 May 2019)

BTC rangeando y mientras se van a jugar con las alts.


----------



## paketazo (28 May 2019)

Pirro dijo:


> Según la fuente habitual hay poco más de 3000 millones de USDT en circulación. Y con esos 3000 millones, sumados al intercambio cripto-cripto un volumen total que ronda los 100.000 millones diarios para toda criptolandia.
> 
> 3000 millones de dólares no es “tanto dinero” -puesto en su contexto eso se le cae del bolsillo a un banco de segunda- y parece una cifra relativamente manejable. Tether Ltd. los dueños del chiringo afirman tener en cash y “cash equivalents” $0.74 por cada USDT -según Wikipedia- reconociendo abiertamente que lo de 1$ en reserva por USDT emitido es mentira.
> 
> ...



Pirro no hablo de preocupaciones, solo hablo de especulación "forzada" y el motivo que yo argumento para esta subida.

Para mi BTC es lo que es, y servirá para lo que haya de servir...el gran problema que os comento es que quizá se estén moviendo los mercados de modo artificial usando como combustible USDT, que es una coin que para mi, no tiene fundamento ni fundamentales, y por lo tanto si hoy alguien vende un BTC por 8700USDT considero que está siendo timado.

Por otra parte, como bien dices, monetariamente a nivel global, estas cantidades son absurdas, sin embargo a nivel cripto, son relevantes, y esa relevancia no viene de entrada de Fiat...que podría acabar entrando, no digo que no... pero de momento lo que nos mueve es ese sucedáneo de dólar emitido sin contrapartida probada.

El fiat es un timo, lo admito, pero de momento paga el pan, y el USDT es otro timo, y de momento compra BTC y otras alts... solo pretendo entender...que no lo logro, como emitiendo una coin infinita, se están haciendo con una coin finita como es BTC, y les sigue funcionando.

Un saludo y buen aporte.

Por cierto a los holders de IOTA que usáis trinity os carga el valor total en $ de la cartera??


----------



## mathobarca (28 May 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> paketazo dijo:
> 
> 
> > Pirro no hablo de preocupaciones, solo hablo de especulación "forzada" y el motivo que yo argumento para esta subida.
> ...



no..


----------



## Parlakistan (28 May 2019)

¿Habéis actualizado a la última versión de Trinity?


----------



## Periplo (28 May 2019)

No va..solo marca la cantidad.


----------



## paketazo (28 May 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Habéis actualizado a la última versión de Trinity?



Yo tengo la última billetera disponible. Lo tengo en android


----------



## Thundercat (28 May 2019)

NEO también tiene que volver por lo menos a los 18$. Y ethereum a los 300 y pico.


----------



## besto (28 May 2019)

En el cambio iota/btc que para mi es el que mas relevancia tiene puesto que iota se compra mayoritariamente con btc, entramos en zona de resistencia. A ver si digerimos bien las proximas horas, sería una magnifica base sobre la que construir una buena subida... pero no será facil, ni exento de riesgo!


----------



## Parlakistan (28 May 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo tengo la última billetera disponible. Lo tengo en android



No lo sé, puede ser un bug. De todos modos prueba dentro de un rato.


----------



## Thundercat (28 May 2019)

besto dijo:


> En el cambio iota/btc que para mi es el que mas relevancia tiene puesto que iota se compra mayoritariamente con btc, entramos en zona de resistencia. A ver si dijerimos bien las proximas horas, sería una magnifica base sobre la que construir una buena subida... pero no será facil, ni exento de riesgo!



Mira el volumen y compáralo con el par IOTA/USD, verás que no. Salvo en momentos puntuales que la pumpean cuando sube BTC, pero aun asi no.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 May 2019)

La noticia de hoy no es moco de pavo, aunque sé que usted y Pulgoso son más observadores del precio.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 May 2019)

Me alegra mucho que haya hecho sus deberes "fundamentales", aunque respeto sus trapicheos con Bitcoins de bisuteria (los diamantes) y cosas por el estilo. 

Yo este año estoy más por lo "técnico", el arte de saber cuando comprar y vender, lo "fundamental" es el Que, pero ese ya lo tenía claro. A base de palos se adquiere sabiduría.


----------



## Thundercat (28 May 2019)

Yo opino que los fundamentales y las noticias no importan una mierda. Acaso tiene buenos fundamentales Zcrash? los tiene Faketoshi Vision? y LTC? Todas han sido pumpeadas y los seguirán siendo. Así que no tiene caso comentar las noticias de IOTA, que no van a hacer que se mueva el precio.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 May 2019)

Marius Kramer's answer to Now that the IOTA research team has a clear path and solution for removing the Coordinator, what’s your opinion? Will IOTA overtake bitcoin in the near future? - Quora

Aqui explica muy bien en que consiste el algoritmo nuevo de consenso. Es algo revolucionario, porque hasta ahora sólo conocíamos POW y POS. Veremos con el tiempo si tiene algun posible vector de ataque como POW (centralización piscinas mineras) o POS (apostadores grandes centralizan y pueden manipular la red)


----------



## davitin (29 May 2019)

Cabrones, comentad algo, la cosa se está poniendo interesante con las Iotas.


----------



## StalkerTlön (29 May 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Cabrones, comentad algo, la cosa se está poniendo interesante con las Iotas.



IOTA superando a Dash y con buen ritmo.
Esperamos que alguno de los maximalistas del BTC se lean los documentos aportados por IOTA en cuanto a la resolución del trilema escalabilidad, seguridad y descentralización por medio de los mecanismos que piensan implementar IOTA con el coordicidio, para ver diferentes puntos de vista. Me parece interesante la explicación tan grafica que dan a problemas tan complejos de abordar en su web del coordicidio.
The Coordicide. Realizing IOTA’s vision of a permissionless and scalable distributed ledger technology

Luego profundizar en los papers es mas complejo, como los papeles de Popov sobre la generación de números aleatorios y su implicación en el mecanismo de fast probabylistic consensus y la explicación sobre la resolución del problema de generales bizantinos. No creo que sea fácil refutar, matemáticamente hablando, todas estas aportaciones y menos en un plazo breve. En todo caso, parece que hay grandes mentes trabajando para llevar esto adelante y como se lleven el gato al agua van a arrasar.

Por cierto, BSV ha pumpeado a lo bestia otra vez... ¿como sea el verdadero Satoshi?

Ah, y en el discord hay más movimiento.


----------



## easyridergs (29 May 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Cabrones, comentad algo, la cosa se está poniendo interesante con las Iotas.



Solo tienes que saber esto “Our aim is to make IOTA the GOLD STANDARD” de:
The Coordicide. Realizing IOTA’s vision of a permissionless and scalable distributed ledger technology

No creo que te interese nada más. Además, parece que lo van a conseguir.


----------



## mathobarca (29 May 2019)

Leyendo este artículo he pasado del FOMO al vértigo:

What IOTA's coordicide-update means for speculators - The T▲ngler


----------



## besto (29 May 2019)

Para los que les de pereza leer el artículo, dice que iota valdra 10$en 2019... casi na!

Negrofuturo, ¿por que la primera raya phi la pones en 0,33? Yo te habia entendido que la primera se ponia en el minimo anterir, o sea 0,23 o por ahí.


----------



## Corcho (30 May 2019)

Bitcoin SV está subiendo un 103% y lleva 3 días de subidas, que está pasando realmente? Cada día dicen que lanzan una noticia fake y sube no sé si eso es suficiente..


----------



## davitin (30 May 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Bitcoin SV está subiendo un 103% y lleva 3 días de subidas, que está pasando realmente? Cada día dicen que lanzan una noticia fake y sube no sé si eso es suficiente..



Que coño es eso de Bitcoin sv?


----------



## Corcho (30 May 2019)

Muchas gracias NF por tu extensa respuesta, todas suben si pero el SV sea una broma o no, sube 5 veces mas que el resto, me da cierto temor pensar que en cualquier momento el SV, o el CASH puedan desbancar el BTC y ponerse ellos en 8000 y el BTC en 200...


----------



## Corcho (30 May 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Que coño es eso de Bitcoin sv?



Es el bitcoin sathosi vision, respaldado por Craig Wright que lleva un tiempo tratando de demostrar que es Satoshi Nakamoto, si por un casual resultara cierto me imagino que impactaría brutalmente en el precio del SV, de momento ha pasado de 50 dolares a 230 dolares en poco tiempo...


----------



## davitin (30 May 2019)

Iota sigue subiendo, venga coño:

FUCK YOU MANOLO

DEJO LA PORRA COÑO


----------



## Bucanero (30 May 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Es el bitcoin sathosi vision, respaldado por Craig Wright que lleva un tiempo tratando de demostrar que es Satoshi Nakamoto, si por un casual resultara cierto me imagino que impactaría brutalmente en el precio del SV, de momento ha pasado de 50 dolares a 230 dolares en poco tiempo...




Yo creo que el no es Satoshi pero juega a ello y es una de las armas que utiliza para que suba su moneda. 

Aparte veo mucho fomo y me asusta un poco. Hoy por eso del fomo y porque no veo que baje y también a que voy a largo le he metido un poco a IOTA para hold y otro poco a BTC para lo mismo. Ahora que hasta que no pase los 10000 dolares/btc aun tengo algo de temor que esto sea un espejismo y nos hundamos otra vez a los 3500 pero el que no arriesga no gana.


----------



## Bucanero (30 May 2019)

pdta: si veis un arreon hoy para arriba de estas monedas han sido por mi presión compradora jajajaja.


----------



## davitin (30 May 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Es el bitcoin sathosi vision, respaldado por Craig Wright que lleva un tiempo tratando de demostrar que es Satoshi Nakamoto, si por un casual resultara cierto me imagino que impactaría brutalmente en el precio del SV, de momento ha pasado de 50 dolares a 230 dolares en poco tiempo...



Puede ser una buena elección para especular, ...con que llegase a mil pavos ya se gana una pasta.


----------



## Corcho (30 May 2019)

Bucanero dijo:


> pdta: si veis un arreon hoy para arriba de estas monedas han sido por mi presión compradora jajajaja.



Cual vas a comprar? jajaja


----------



## davitin (30 May 2019)

La que me ha defraudado de las que tengo es Iot Chain.. obviamente es un truño, pero siempre que ha subido Iota a subido Iot Chain, ...me parece que se va a ir a la mierda, voy a cambiarlas por Iotas.


----------



## Thundercat (30 May 2019)

El satoshi bision y el abc suben más porque son pumpeadas por sus locos dueños, es cuestión de prestigio. Eso importa más que la guerra del hash.


----------



## Thundercat (30 May 2019)

Yo aún no estaba en este mundillo, pero mirando la gráfica se ve claramente cuando después del fork de bcash roger ver vendió sus btc y pumpeo bcas tanto que llegó a los 4500 o así, casi más qie btc.


----------



## Parlakistan (30 May 2019)

El tipo de BSV no es Nakamoto. En twitter ya ha dejado patente más de una vez que no tiene ni idea de cryptografia. La subida que lleva es un bulo en China de que iban a listarlo de nuevo en Binance.


----------



## Bucanero (30 May 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Cual vas a comprar? jajaja



Btc y iota pero veo que tengo que meterle más jajaja


----------



## Corcho (30 May 2019)

2200 por cada iota?


----------



## orbeo (30 May 2019)

Todos tenemos nuestra particular garita que mandar a tpc


----------



## Parlakistan (30 May 2019)

Yo eso lo veo para cuando al menos una cuarta parte del parquet automovilístico este usando la moneda... Es que ojo, que el supply de IOTA es 2700 millones, hacen falta algún billón de dólares que otro para alcanzar esa cifra. Es mucha tela...


----------



## Parlakistan (30 May 2019)

Creo que es la tercera dirección, las dos primeras deben ser Binance y Bitfinex:

Top 100 addresses with the biggest balance

105 Teraiotas. 

Muy bueno lo de la cryptotera...


----------



## Parlakistan (30 May 2019)

No he sumado y no he estado controlando las direcciones, sería interesante saber si han estado engordando, aunque bastantes de esas son exchanges.


----------



## Seronoser (30 May 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo eso lo veo para cuando al menos una cuarta parte del parquet automovilístico este usando la moneda... Es que ojo, que el supply de IOTA es 2700 millones, hacen falta algún billón de dólares que otro para alcanzar esa cifra. Es mucha tela...



Pues yo Iota personalmente, no lo veo. Aparte del supply...que el 70% de esta cripto se maneje entre dos exchanges...a mí, me hace desconfiar.


----------



## Parlakistan (30 May 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pues yo Iota personalmente, no lo veo. Aparte del supply...que el 70% de esta cripto se maneje entre dos exchanges...a mí, me hace desconfiar.



Bitcoin en su día se negociaba casi todo en mtgox. IOTA está en Bitfinex, Binance, Huobi, HitBTC, Upbit, coin one, y montones de exchanges más. No veo el problema ni en eso ni en el supply.


----------



## Parlakistan (30 May 2019)

Perdón, edito. Si hay más acumulación en manos de grandes, por supuesto que es mejor...


----------



## davitin (30 May 2019)

Como ha dicho Negro, que iota tenga mucho supply da exactamnete igual, "contabilidad bulgara" manda, no hace falta meter 1 billon para que suba 1 billon, por ejemplo, que el total de bitcoins tenga un valor de 153b no quiere decir que la peña se haya gastado eso en comprar todos esos bitcoins, simplemente es la multiplicacion de la oferta de compra-venta mas alta por el supply.


----------



## michinato (31 May 2019)

Yo todavía veo la posibilidad de que estemos en una bull trap como la de 2014.






Si estuvieramos en ese punto y se produce la "auto-similaridad", el futuro podría ser algo de este estilo:


----------



## paketazo (31 May 2019)

El volumen de USTD ya supera al de BTC claramente. Para mi...son muy malas noticias.

Pasará lo que tenga que pasar, pero se sigue usando este engendro para mover los mercados de modo descarado.

Si entrase fiat fresco buscaría BTC no USDT así que presupongo que es dinero especulativo el de USDT que busca mover el chiringuito por dos motivos.

1- Ganar dinero especulando con el mercado

2-Ganar dinero con el movimiento del mercado (comisiones)

Veremos que pasa pero me da la sensación de que estamos en un partida de monopoly, donde ya nos creemos que los terrenos y el dinero son reales, y en el fondo sigue siendo un simple juego.


----------



## Pirro (31 May 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pues yo Iota personalmente, no lo veo. Aparte del supply...que el 70% de esta cripto se maneje entre dos exchanges...a mí, me hace desconfiar.



Yo tampoco lo veo pero por otra razón. Me resulta difícil pensar que grandes y conocidísimas empresas -Bosch, Fujitsu, VW...- acuerden trabajar en conjunto en una solución tecnológica que pase necesariamente por hacer ricos a unos holders cuyo principal objetivo es vender lo que compraron 100 o 10000 veces más caro.

Con lo que se le cae del bolsillo a esos gigantes industriales, si consideran que IOTA y su tecnología son útiles y favorable a sus intereses, implementarán su versión creada ex profeso sin necesidad de enriquecer a early adoptar alguno. 

Lo dicho no quita que IOTA pueda subir y pueda subir muchísimo por pura especulación. Es un escenario muy probable, pero dudo que los actuales holders de iota vayan a llevarse tajada del funcionamiento ultraeficiente de un camión autónomo o una nevera. Sería en sí mismo una ineficiencia.


----------



## Parlakistan (31 May 2019)

Pirro dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo veo pero por otra razón. Me resulta difícil pensar que grandes y conocidísimas empresas -Bosch, Fujitsu, VW...- acuerden trabajar en conjunto en una solución tecnológica que pase necesariamente por hacer ricos a unos holders cuyo principal objetivo es vender lo que compraron 100 o 10000 veces más caro.
> 
> Con lo que se le cae del bolsillo a esos gigantes industriales, si consideran que IOTA y su tecnología son útiles y favorable a sus intereses, implementarán su versión creada ex profeso sin necesidad de enriquecer a early adoptar alguno.
> 
> Lo dicho no quita que IOTA pueda subir y pueda subir muchísimo por pura especulación. Es un escenario muy probable, pero dudo que los actuales holders de iota vayan a llevarse tajada del funcionamiento ultraeficiente de un camión autónomo o una nevera. Sería en sí mismo una ineficiencia.



Robert Bosch Venture Capital makes first investment in distributed ledger technology

A lo mejor es porque quienes se hacen ricos no somos la gente de a pie, sino los mismos gigantes industriales que son holders. 

De todos modos ya hay pruebas más que de sobra de que están trabajando con ellos, en el hilo de IOTA están puestas las presentaciones de las asociaciones y numerosas pruebas de concepto, espero que no me hagáis tener que trabajar buscando todo, porque no me invento nada, pero si os empeñais como Martin Chaide ayer en el hilo de IOTA empezaré con el bombardeo.

Y respecto a si esas empresas van a usar su propia solución, creo que no lo entendéis, no puede haber mil soluciones para todo, eso no funcionaria, necesitan un estándar libre y neutral... Y lo saben bien Bosch y sus socios, que ya han anunciado públicamente que usan el token IOTA.

https://www.jaguarlandrover.com/news/2019/04/money-earn-you-drive-jaguar-land-rover


----------



## Parlakistan (31 May 2019)

michinato dijo:


> Yo todavía veo la posibilidad de que estemos en una bull trap como la de 2014.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 114175
> ...



Eso no va a pasar, el cambio de cromos ya se ha producido. Se puede ver muy bien en las gráficas que controlan las utxo. Los ballenatos van a subirlo hasta la estratosfera, esa es mi prediccion de aquí a mitad de 2021.

A corto plazo una caída a las medias móviles semanales, approx 6500 es razonable y hasta sano. El BTC una vez que cabalga sobre todas las medias móviles es alcista, tenemos bullrun para rato


----------



## Parlakistan (31 May 2019)

Estoy absolutamente de acuerdo, cuando el consenso es que el mercado se va a 1k, suele pasar lo contrario. Yo sigo mucho las redes sociales y creo que el consenso de los traders era que se iba a estrellar en la resistencia de 6400 dólares y que iba a hacer lo mismo que en 2015. 

Lo que creo que sucedió fue que el consenso fue a cazar el short en bitmex y bitfinex en esas zonas y pasó una locomotora arrollando esas posiciones cortas. El consenso para no ser liquidado aumento posiciones en esas plataformas, y el creador de mercado sólo tuvo que hacer compras a lo bestia y llevarlo a 8k mientras se ponía en long, llevándose el premio gordo.
Por eso es muy peligroso ir con la mayoría social. Si la mayoría social no cree en el bullrun aún, son grandes noticias.


----------



## paketazo (31 May 2019)

Te lo pongo sencillo para que lo entiendas. 

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.cr...00-millones-usdt-demanda-bitfinex-tether/amp/

Pueden crear USTD a placer, y no hay auditoría probada que demuestre 1$=1USTD

Un saludo


----------



## paketazo (31 May 2019)

Tu venderías tus BTC o IOTA por USDT si ese algoritmo se demuestra que no es canjeable por USD 1:1?

Quién controla teter quiere los BTC y por eso no duda en emitir más teter para comprar más BTC al precio que sea, ya que sabe que quizá mañana se demuestre que teter no vale nada, de ahí mi teoría sobre esta subida alimentada por USTD casi con exclusividad.

Es como las QE de la FED o el BCE... Emiten Fiat que termina inflando los mercados de renta variable.

Aquí el Fiat es teter... Hasta que deje de serlo. 

Un saludo


----------



## Parlakistan (31 May 2019)

La bisuteria... ¿Esa cosa la minan también los chinos?


----------



## Parlakistan (31 May 2019)

Lo digo porque si es un juguete del cartel minero, lo que suele suceder es que los mismos mineros la pumpean salvajemente, aunque no se trate de BCH o de BSV. A mí no me gustan, pero es lo que hay.


----------



## Parlakistan (31 May 2019)

Nah, hoy poca cosa, un Meetup en Chicago con Bosch y esto, la entrada a un sitio de institucionales, mínimo 100k, ideal para pulgoso:


----------



## Thundercat (1 Jun 2019)

si supera los 0.55 se va a los 0.74, no tiene historia entre los dos.


----------



## StalkerTlön (1 Jun 2019)

Suena interesante NF, apoyo tu propuesta!!

Curiosamente he adquirido recientemente un extractor de presión en frio... es para tener sangre fría por si acaso.


----------



## mathobarca (1 Jun 2019)

La fundación será apoyada por un menda.. además seguro que me va bien un retiro cada cierto tiempo. Para acabar de hacer justicia poética habría que darle cierto aspecto pitagórico al santuario, no sé, clases de monocordio o dibujo de pentagramas, ya saldrá algo..

Graicas Negro&Pulgoso!


----------



## mathobarca (1 Jun 2019)

Creo que ya lo habían colgado antes, lo vuelvo a repostear por si alguien no lo ha visto. A mi me ha puesto los pelos de punta. Elegante y armonioso es el concepto subyacente al proyecto iota. Además de un caramelo para los amantes de la simbología:


----------



## paketazo (1 Jun 2019)

Leo quizá demasiada euforia en este micromundo de las cryptos últimamente.

Os recuerdo que la gran mayoría están más cerca de mínimos anuales que de máximos, y como os dije los volúmenes son humo.

Dejo aquí esto claro por que no sería de recibo pumpear el mercado cuando en la etapa anterior de subida, alguna gente se quedó jodida por meter cerca de techo mucho dinero, y algunos aquí dejaron constancia de ello.

No recuerdo ahora el nombre de uno que metió 200.000€ "¿patanegra? "cuando BTC andaba por 15.000$, y lo distribuyó en muchas cryptos y claro... no vendió para obtener su ROI y pasó lo que pasó.

Este mundillo es muy interesante, incluso apasionante si uno se empapa de información, pero os recuerdo que son negocios, y aquí no suele haber amigos y sí muchas artimañas para arañar beneficios.

Que IOTA se va a 100$...pues ojalá, pero si admitimos que así pueda ser y todos nos emocionásemos con esa posibilidad, es posible que quizá, el egoísmo humano de algunos que nos puedan leer haga que inviertan más de lo que podrían perder sin deteriorar su salud mental.

Dicho esto, creo que quién entienda el proyecto en el que quiera invertir a fondo, y encuentre motivos suficientes para apoyarlo, pues sí, debería meter algo de cash, pero recordandole que las cosas buenas suelen pasar pocas veces en la vida...y un BTC a 1$, sucedió por que nadie conocía ni creía en ello, pero aquí ya hay muchos que esperan retirarse con las cryptos, lo más probable es que terminen peor de como empezaron.

Lo dicho...cuidado con las decisiones que toméis al respecto de vuestra capacidad de ahorro, y pensad que las posibilidades estadísticas de hacerse rico en este mundillo suelen ser inversamente proporcionales al número de personas que creen que se harán ricas con algo.

os deseo toda la suerte del mundo.


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Jun 2019)

Patanegra compró las peores shitcoins en el peor momento. Parece que ha aprendido y ahora lleva BTCs e IOTAs. Yo creo que va a arreglar la cagada de los 200k.


----------



## Thundercat (1 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Estoy absolutamente de acuerdo, cuando el consenso es que el mercado se va a 1k, suele pasar lo contrario. Yo sigo mucho las redes sociales y creo que el consenso de los traders era que se iba a estrellar en la resistencia de 6400 dólares y que iba a hacer lo mismo que en 2015.
> 
> Lo que creo que sucedió fue que el consenso fue a cazar el short en bitmex y bitfinex en esas zonas y pasó una locomotora arrollando esas posiciones cortas. El consenso para no ser liquidado aumento posiciones en esas plataformas, y el creador de mercado sólo tuvo que hacer compras a lo bestia y llevarlo a 8k mientras se ponía en long, llevándose el premio gordo.
> Por eso es muy peligroso ir con la mayoría social. Si la mayoría social no cree en el bullrun aún, son grandes noticias.



Es que no pueden ganar todos porque es difícil que los exchanges tengan para pagarles. Fue impresionante el double kill a shorts y longs.


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Jun 2019)

Thundercat dijo:


> Es que no pueden ganar todos porque es difícil que los exchanges tengan para pagarles. Fue impresionante el double kill a shorts y longs.



Acabó de leer esto en reddit, este es uno de los del consenso que añadía más y más chicha al apalancamiento a ver si podía recuperar y fue salvajemente desplumado. El mercado sabiendo la de tipos que estaban en esa situación, esperando una correción, fue a liquidarlos sin piedad...


----------



## Thundercat (1 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Acabó de leer esto en reddit, este es uno de los del consenso que añadía más y más chicha al apalancamiento a ver si podía recuperar y fue salvajemente desplumado. El mercado sabiendo la de tipos que estaban en esa situación, esperando una correción, fue a liquidarlos sin piedad...



Maldito bitmex, tiene el negocio del siglo.


----------



## paketazo (1 Jun 2019)

Thundercat dijo:


> Maldito bitmex, tiene el negocio del siglo.



No os creáis que es algo nuevo, lo nuevo está en el apalancamiento en cryptos, eso es lo novedoso.

Podría contaros docenas de anécdotas trabajando con derivados con gráficas de 1´y 5´ ... aquello era inhumano. Jugabas con 15 o 20K $ y si tenías una buena tarde sacabas 800$, 1000$, incluso recuerdo tardes de 4000$... eso era lo bonito...lo feo, os lo podéis imaginar.

Reitero lo del egoísmo humano, y doy un consejo basado en la experiencia...si vais a meteros con derivados y con apalancamientos extremos, sin conocimiento muy alto de lo que estáis haciendo (no me refiero a conocimiento técnico, me refiero a conocimiento moral y filosófico), os recomendaría ir a un casino cercano y jugar a rojo, o negro o par impar.

Dicho esto, creo que la mayoría de usuarios de este foro, no se apalancan, y entran en proyectos por lo que leen o se comenta aquí y en sus lugares de referencia.

Bitmex es lo que es, y los que ahí especulan, no buscan que un proyecto logre su fin, solo quieren dinero contante y sonante de manera rápida, y como dije en otro mensaje, eso, no es fácil, y menos con un creador de mercado que conoce todos nuestros movimientos, stops, precios de entrada, garantías... partida con cartas marcadas, sobre todo cuando las cantidades "invertidas" son generosas.

Cuidado con esto, os lo digo por que lo he vivido, uno ha de estar muy preparado mentalmente para soportar perder en unas horas el trabajo de años, así que intentad dejar el egoísmo a parte y juraros por lo que más respetéis que no meteréis ahí más de lo que podáis perder.


----------



## Ninoshka (1 Jun 2019)

"Cuando retorne a la tierra a otra experiencia, l*a sabiduría viene con él*. La riqueza se queda en la tierra, no tiene ningún valor si no ha ido acompañada de cosecha de sabiduría"


----------



## Núm3r0 7 (1 Jun 2019)

Yo soy más de Monero, (XMR) pero viene la paguita y quisiera meter unos miles de IOTAS debajo del colchón, por si hay un apocalipsis zombie o similar. 
Donde sería mejor decomprarlos, hay algún par XMR/IOTA en algún sitio decente ? 

Por lo que he visto, en Binance por ejemplo, se pueden hacer compras con tarjeta con un coste máximo de 10 € por operación, por lo que si compras por valor de 5000€ por ejemplo, los gastos te salen a un costo de 0.2%, que no es abusivo en absoluto.

Aunque no he utilizado nunca este exchange y aún no se, si necesitan más verificación que la básica, para pequeñas cantidades.

Por cierto, ahora mismo está bajando un 5 % en el intradía en Binance, momento ideal a mi juicio para meterse, aunque ha llegado a bajar un 8%
en USD $, supongo que con lo del Coordicide, etc. pronto dejará atrás el medio dolar y acabará haciéndose un sitio en Saturno o por ahí.


HODL


----------



## kpik (1 Jun 2019)

Disculpad el offtopic, pero que hardware wallet recomendáis para IOTA? Ahora mismo tengo NANOS IOTA y ETH, alguno compatible con los 3?


----------



## davitin (1 Jun 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Leo quizá demasiada euforia en este micromundo de las cryptos últimamente.
> 
> Os recuerdo que la gran mayoría están más cerca de mínimos anuales que de máximos, y como os dije los volúmenes son humo.
> 
> ...



Muy buen post.

Yo a las criptos ya no les meto un duro mas, lo que hago es jugar con las criptos que tengo, cambiando unas por otras.

Lo más seguro es que cambie todo a Iota, por qué, quitando Iota, lo que tengo es auténtica mierda comprobada.

Pero de meterle más dinero a esto...ni hablar.


----------



## davitin (1 Jun 2019)

Patanegra creo que llegó a decir que se jugaba su patrimonio y su matrimonio con esto de las criptos, así que si no era un troll, a estas horas debe estar viogenizado, tieso y durmiendo en un callejón entre cartones.


----------



## orbeo (1 Jun 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Patanegra creo que llegó a decir que se jugaba su patrimonio y su matrimonio con esto de las criptos, así que si no era un troll, a estas horas debe estar viogenizado, tieso y durmiendo en un callejón entre cartones.



Que va, que se manifieste si quiere suele estar en el Discord ahi dándole


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Jun 2019)

capica dijo:


> Disculpad el offtopic, pero que hardware wallet recomendáis para IOTA? Ahora mismo tengo NANOS IOTA y ETH, alguno compatible con los 3?



Ledger, sé que admite Ether e IOTA, no estoy seguro si nano también. 

Ledger con IOTA se usa en combinación con el Trinity wallet.


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Jun 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Patanegra creo que llegó a decir que se jugaba su patrimonio y su matrimonio con esto de las criptos, así que si no era un troll, a estas horas debe estar viogenizado, tieso y durmiendo en un callejón entre cartones.



Aún no me consta que haya sido viogenizado, espero que tenga suerte, no ya solo porque su cartera ahora se parece más a la mía, sino porque me cae bien, la verdad.


----------



## p_pin (2 Jun 2019)

Respecto a Tether, tema recurrente, yo no veo que sea distinta de ninguna otra alt-coin

Si alguien está dispuesto a vender un BTC por Tether, como podría estarlo por ETH o IOTA, ¿Cual es el problema?
Por qué alguien vende un cripto por tether? esa es la pregunta.... la respuesta es por que confía en ella y lo que "representa", del mismo modo que Tether tiene una función muy clara, que es ser el equivalente a 1 dólar, pues otras criptos tienen otras funciones, características, propiedades... Y no se me ocurre ninguna función más UTIL que lo ofrece Tether en ninguna otra alt... que todos son proyectos con uso MUY limitado (promesas de "será...")


----------



## paketazo (2 Jun 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Respecto a Tether, tema recurrente, yo no veo que sea distinta de ninguna otra alt-coin
> 
> Si alguien está dispuesto a vender un BTC por Tether, como podría estarlo por ETH o IOTA, *¿Cual es el problema?*
> Por qué alguien vende un cripto por tether? esa es la pregunta.... la respuesta es por que confía en ella y lo que "representa", del mismo modo que Tether tiene una función muy clara, que es ser el equivalente a 1 dólar, pues otras criptos tienen otras funciones, características, propiedades... Y no se me ocurre ninguna función más UTIL que lo ofrece Tether en ninguna otra alt... que todos son proyectos con uso MUY limitado (promesas de "será...")



Lo repito...el problema es que sin estar entrando fiat al sistema crypto, se continúa emitiendo USDT... está más que probado si los datos de coinmarket son veraces.

Se está moviendo unas 100 veces más USDT que USD y otro Fiat en los mercados, al tiempo que se incrementa la emisión de USDT ¿motivo y justificación?... que el precio de BTC sube y eso hace que un BTC valga más USD, con lo que se justifica la emisión de más USDT para cuadrar balances sin existir USD reales en ninguna cuenta bancaria como contraparte.

La coin 1000 del coinmarket puede hacer que una aspiradora separe el polvo de la paja y capitalizar 1$ quién quiera que lo compre y quién no que lo deje, pero pretender suplir el fiat con una coin como USDT tratando de dar veracidad a esa paridad 1USDT=1USD, es lo que yo considero un timo.

Sería como vender boletos para el gordo de navidad cienes de veces fotocopiados e imprimidos, mientras a nadie le toque el gordo no pasa nada, pero el día que aparezcan 100.000 poseedores de un mismo número a reclamar el premio se lió el copón.

Repito que es como yo lo veo, y quizá me equivoque...ojalá.

Buen domingo


----------



## Patanegra (2 Jun 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Patanegra creo que llegó a decir que se jugaba su patrimonio y su matrimonio con esto de las criptos, así que si no era un troll, a estas horas debe estar viogenizado, tieso y durmiendo en un callejón entre cartones.



je je je, ni viogenizado ni tieso aun. Primero mi mujer no es una harpia. Segundo, no tengo patrimonio inmobiliario que viogenizar (por eso pude meterle tanta pasta a las cripto). Tercero, tengo una carta verde de los EEUU y me puedo pirar ahi de nuevo en un plis plas con los crios. Que me puede encontrar ahi? claro, pero le costaria un paston en abogados y viajes. Cuarto, ella sabe que conmigo no se juega.

Tenemos cuentas separadas, he perdido el 80% de mis ahorros en esto. El resto esta en shitcoins que obviamente no voy a liquidar en perdidas, me quedo hasta el final. Recientemente vendi un 1/4de mi oro que era era mi reserva de guerra, he comprado BTC/Iota/ETH.


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Jun 2019)

El consenso de IOTA para funcionar de forma descentralizada ya ha sido revisado por pares por académicos y universidades y le han dado el OK.


----------



## p_pin (2 Jun 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Lo repito...el problema es que sin estar entrando fiat al sistema crypto, se continúa emitiendo USDT... está más que probado si los datos de coinmarket son veraces.
> 
> Se está moviendo unas 100 veces más USDT que USD y otro Fiat en los mercados, al tiempo que se incrementa la emisión de USDT ¿motivo y justificación?... que el precio de BTC sube y eso hace que un BTC valga más USD, con lo que se justifica la emisión de más USDT para cuadrar balances sin existir USD reales en ninguna cuenta bancaria como contraparte.
> 
> ...



Bueno, pero es que la cuestión está en que la capitalización se mide en un momento dado: por ejemplo BTC cotiza en este momento a 8650$ (precio de investing)... eso lo que quiere decir, es que el último intercambio se produjo a ese precio.... y lo que NO quiere decir, es que cualquiera puede vender sus BTC a ese precio... Si trasladamos ésto a Tether cómo sería? pues como su cotización está "anclada" a 1$ en lugar de crecer en valor, crece/decrece en unidades en circulación, si hay más demanda, habrá más unidades en circulación

Decir que Tether tiene que garantizar 1USDT = 1Dolar se parece a decir que todos tenemos derecho a vender en el pico más alto, los famosos 20.000$, dicho de otra forma, si empieza a haber una desconfianza en una cripto y comienzan las ventas, los primeros venden a precios superiores, en el caso de Tether, lo probable es que ante la descofianza en el mismo, en lugar de pagar 8650 dólares fiat, se necesitarían más dólaresT, pero hay Exchanges que no operan con Tether y tienen una cotización similar... por qué esos usuarios que no confían en Tether dejan bitfinex y demás y se van a los otros exchanges? En Bitfinex hay un cambio usd vs usdT a alguien no le deja usarlo?... se oye mucho eso de "la puerta de salida"... pero eso pasa en cualquier activo, si los peces gordos quieren salir, van a ser los primeros. En este mundillo de la inversión todos sabemos quien puede mover el precio a su antojo

Respecto a lo que aquí llamáis "entrada de fiat"... no sé, yo no entiendo ese concepto, un activo puede aumentar su cotización sin entrada de fiat, basta con que los que estén dispuestos a vender dejen de hacerlo... y tú por qué no vendes?


----------



## paketazo (2 Jun 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Bueno, pero es que la cuestión está en que la capitalización se mide en un momento dado: por ejemplo BTC cotiza en este momento a 8650$ (precio de investing)... eso lo que quiere decir, es que el último intercambio se produjo a ese precio.... y lo que NO quiere decir, es que cualquiera puede vender sus BTC a ese precio... Si trasladamos ésto a Tether cómo sería? pues como su cotización está "anclada" a 1$ en lugar de crecer en valor, crece/decrece en unidades en circulación, si hay más demanda, habrá más unidades en circulación
> 
> Decir que Tether tiene que garantizar 1USDT = 1Dolar se parece a decir que todos tenemos derecho a vender en el pico más alto, los famosos 20.000$, dicho de otra forma, si empieza a haber una desconfianza en una cripto y comienzan las ventas, los primeros venden a precios superiores, en el caso de Tether, lo probable es que ante la descofianza en el mismo, en lugar de pagar 8650 dólares fiat, se necesitarían más dólaresT, pero hay Exchanges que no operan con Tether y tienen una cotización similar... por qué esos usuarios que no confían en Tether dejan bitfinex y demás y se van a los otros exchanges?
> 
> Respecto a lo que aquí llamáis "entrada de fiat"... no sé, yo no entiendo ese concepto, un activo puede aumentar su cotización sin entrada de fiat, basta con que los que estén dispuestos a vender dejen de hacerlo... y tú por qué no vendes?



Tu mismo entonces te respondes... sin hay desconfianza, harán falta más USDT para equiparar la paridad con USD, por consiguiente la ecuación que da valor a USDT deja de ser válida, y por consiguiente su funcionalidad basada en ese principio de veracidad 1:1 deja de ser cierto, y si eso deja de ser cierto, esa moneda carece de sentido y la confianza derivada de ese sentido.

El precio lo marca la oferta y la demanda como bien sabemos, si algo carece de oferta en fiat, y esa oferta es sustituida por una oferta en USDT, la gráfica resultante no estará reflejada en USD/BTC, por lo tanto ese oferta demanda resultante, es real solo en el universo USDT/BTC

Los exchanges con cambio directo a fiat son minoría, y te pongo por ejemplo el primero que sale de la lista en coinmarket:

Simex Trade Volume and Market Listings | CoinMarketCap

ahora mismo está 28 en la lista, lo que quiere decir que hay creando oferta/demanda USDT 27 exchanges antes.

Por consiguiente, la oferta/demanda de fiat/BTC está siendo alterada por los 27 exchanges anteriores que generan un volumen increiblemente mayor que lo generado por fiat, desviando al gráfico y el cruce de equilibrio del lado del USDT.

Simplificando, lo veo como en un pueblo aislado, el 90% de las personas deciden hablar en inglés, y el 10% hablan castellano...probablemente en unos años, el 100% hablen en inglés, desplazando al castellano...pues aquí , el cruce USDT/BTC ha desplazado al cruce USD/BTC, lo has visto a lo largo de estos años, ya que el USDT el relativamente reciente respecto al fiat original que alimentó al sistema crypto.

En cuanto a la realidad de "los que estén dispuestos a vender dejen de hacerlo" sería correcto si los volúmenes de BTC no hubieran aumentado.

Bitcoin (BTC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap 

Ahí tienes el volumen de BTC a largo plazo...¿te parece que ha bajado?

...y yo no vendo, por que ya "vendí" cuando tuve que hacerlo...ahora no es una prioridad en mi ecuación.

Un saludo


----------



## paketazo (2 Jun 2019)

Ok todo correcto... pero recuerda usar en tus gráficas USDT/BTC pues quizá llegado ese día, de los 350.000... no sean dólares, si no USDT, y quizá esos USDT coticen 1USD=100USDT.

Por todo lo demás yo voy en vuestro barco, pero trato de averiguar que tipo de combustible nos mueve para entender si llegaremos sanos y salvos o la nave se hundirá en la primera tempestad.

Un saludo


----------



## mathobarca (2 Jun 2019)

ché! Qué grandes sois! le alegráis a uno la tarde y le hacéis reflexionar sobre los misterios más profundos de la vida! Ahora me he quedado yo pensando en eso de la trinidad cristiana, la lógica ternaria, la física cuántica y eso del pensar fuera de la tradición maniqueista. Qué querra significar -1??
Por lo otro, compro al 100% la alegoría de la muerte y resurección. Muy profunda la verdad, respetando la ley del espejo cósmico: así en el cielo como en la tierra.


----------



## Patanegra (2 Jun 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Muy buen post.
> 
> Yo a las criptos ya no les meto un duro mas, lo que hago es jugar con las criptos que tengo, cambiando unas por otras.
> 
> ...



unas horas mas tarde de tu mensaje, una de tus "mierdas", SONM, ha hecho un +50%...la habias vendido ya?

yo no vendo mas mierdas, primero porque han caido un 90/95%, segundo por que en mi experiencia, a las pocas horas, o dias, de vender, se hacen un +50% como si nada.


----------



## elozano (3 Jun 2019)

Saludos mi buen NF. Me interesa la metodología que empleas mediante Rayas Phi. He buscado en la internet para comenzar a familiarizarme pero no he podido encontrar nada. ¿Alguna fuente recomendable o en su caso, si realizas mentorias mediante discord u otros grupos? Soy novato en esto del trading y me llama la atención aprender a desarrollar este método. De antemano, gracias por tus aportes. Saludos desde México.


----------



## sirou (3 Jun 2019)

Buenas. Mi primer mensaje aquí.
En febrero un amigo me animó a comprar BSV para iniciarme en criptos.

No le hice mucho caso. Pero el cabrón metió 2.000e y lo ha triplicado con ganancia de 300% !!
Ahora ya ha captado mi intención. Llevo una semana siguiendo la cotización para ver cuándo entrar y cada tres días pega un subidón. Me da mala espina meter después de una subida por si hay alguna corrección..... Estaba esperando que se estabilizase en 120$... Pero hoy ya ha vuelto a subir por encima de 200$!!.
Aquí estoy viendo los trenes pasar.
Alguien sigue esta cripto y me puede recomendar cuando entrar?


----------



## uhnitas (3 Jun 2019)

sirou dijo:


> Buenas. Mi primer mensaje aquí.
> En febrero un amigo me animó a comprar BSV para iniciarme en criptos.
> 
> No le hice mucho caso. Pero el cabrón metió 2.000e y lo ha triplicado con ganancia de 300% !!
> ...



Yo me preguntaría:

¿Por qué comprar BSV?

Y para responder a lo anterior, empezaría por indagar sobre quién es Craig Wright.


----------



## sirou (3 Jun 2019)

uhnitas dijo:


> Yo me preguntaría:
> 
> ¿Por qué comprar BSV?
> 
> Y para responder a lo anterior, empezaría por indagar sobre quién es Craig Wright.



He estado toda esta semana indagando con la novela de misterio alrededor de Nakamoto. (Tendrán que acabar haciendo una serie de Netflix con esto).
He investigado a CW y he encontrado tantos datos como para pensar que es un fraude como para instalar ciertas dudas de que realmente pueda ser Nakamoto 
La verdad soy aún incapaz de conocerla. Mi amigo dice que en enero es cuando se destapa todo el pastel porque CW pueda acceder (supuestamente) a su millón de BTC.

las estadísticas desde luego son brutales:

24h : 10.9%
7dias: 100%
14dias: 226%
30dias: 300%

Mi pregunta va más por consultaros 2 preguntas:
1.Habéis visto este comportamiento en otra cripto? ¿Es normal?:
Subida tremenda y luego 
lateral sin muchas correcciones..
2. En vuestra opinión y experiencia ¿Es un buen momento para entrar o esperais corrección?


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Jun 2019)

sirou dijo:


> He estado toda esta semana indagando con la novela de misterio alrededor de Nakamoto. (Tendrán que acabar haciendo una serie de Netflix con esto).
> He investigado a CW y he encontrado tantos datos como para pensar que es un fraude como para instalar ciertas dudas de que realmente pueda ser Nakamoto
> La verdad soy aún incapaz de conocerla. Mi amigo dice que en enero es cuando se destapa todo el pastel porque CW pueda acceder (supuestamente) a su millón de BTC.
> 
> ...



En mi opinión es una estafa y esos movimientos en cryptos no son tan raros. El australiano ese es un sinvergüenza.


----------



## davitin (3 Jun 2019)

Patanegra dijo:


> unas horas mas tarde de tu mensaje, una de tus "mierdas", SONM, ha hecho un +50%...la habias vendido ya?
> 
> yo no vendo mas mierdas, primero porque han caido un 90/95%, segundo por que en mi experiencia, a las pocas horas, o dias, de vender, se hacen un +50% como si nada.



Hola Patanegra...no, no me habia enterado de la subida de snm, aunque estos ultimos dias he estado monitorizandola, como al resto de mis mierdas (aun no he vendido nada).

El tema esta en elegir las criptos con mas potencial...iota puede hacerse un x10 o x15 perfectament en cuanto btc suba a lo bestia, ,...del resto de sitcoins no se puede decir lo mismo, las habra que suban, pero habra muchas otras que ceran olvidadas sin mas, por eso decia de cambiar mis sits por iota.


----------



## paketazo (3 Jun 2019)

sirou dijo:


> Buenas. Mi primer mensaje aquí.
> En febrero un amigo me animó a comprar BSV para iniciarme en criptos.
> 
> No le hice mucho caso. Pero el cabrón metió 2.000e y lo ha triplicado con ganancia de 300% !!
> ...



Aporto mi opinión por si vale para algo...BSV es una coin odiada, Fake Satoshi es un tipo que cae muy mal en general, el maximalismo de BSV da a entender que el hardware que hará falta para mover esa blockchain va a ser costoso y por consiguiente centralizado...dicho esto:

La ley del sentimiento contrario me dice que puede seguir subiendo hasta las estrellas...acordaros de XRP cotizando a 0,005 centavos y todos descojonándonos de tremenda mierda de blockchain centralizada que no haría sombra a nadie...y ha llegado a estar de segunda por market hace nada.

BSV cumple el patrón de moneda odiada que ningún pezqueñin comprará jamás por principios y por publicidad entre masas...yo no llevo ni la primera, pero me da en la nariz que algo puede pasar aquí a medio plazo.

Por fundamentales el planteamiento no me agrada nada, pero tampoco el de XRP...hay que saber si estamos aquí por negocios o por filantropía.

Un saludo.


----------



## michinato (3 Jun 2019)

davitin dijo:


> .....
> Lo más seguro es que cambie todo a Iota, por qué, quitando Iota, lo que tengo es auténtica mierda comprobada.
> ....



Sin conocer cuales son las demás que llevas, a mi me gustaría saber:

¿Cual es tu criterio para decir que iota no es una mierda?
¿Cual es tu criterio para decir que todas las demás son una mierda?


----------



## davitin (3 Jun 2019)

michinato dijo:


> Sin conocer cuales son las demás que llevas, a mi me gustaría saber:
> 
> ¿Cual es tu criterio para decir que iota no es una mierda?
> ¿Cual es tu criterio para decir que todas las demás son una mierda?



Mi criterio es que estoy monitorizando todos los proyectos y se de qué pie cojea cada uno, en base a eso tomo decisiones, si me equivoco o no,...es mi problema.


----------



## michinato (3 Jun 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Mi criterio es que estoy monitorizando todos los proyectos y se de qué pie cojea cada uno, en base a eso tomo decisiones, si me equivoco o no,...es mi problema.



Se ve que tienes muy claras las ideas. 

Igual me puedes explicar tú cual va a ser el mecanismo por el que IOTA va a evitar un doble gasto cuando quiten el coordinador.



Nota: No vale decir que es ifotonica ni magufadas similares.


----------



## davitin (3 Jun 2019)

michinato dijo:


> Se ve que tienes muy claras las ideas.
> 
> Igual me puedes explicar tú cual va a ser el mecanismo por el que IOTA va a evitar un doble gasto cuando quiten el coordinador.
> 
> ...



Pues ni idea, la verdad, mi comprensión no es a nivel de desarrollador.


----------



## Buffal (3 Jun 2019)

Pues yo almenos te doy gracias por tus elecciones, Ravencoin es lo mejor de lo mejor, un año y medio despues sigo hold con lo que mine en un mes y triunfando como el colacao y si algun dia llega al euro aqui estare para pedirte tu direccion y darte un buen regalito,¡¡¡


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Jun 2019)

michinato dijo:


> Se ve que tienes muy claras las ideas.
> 
> Igual me puedes explicar tú cual va a ser el mecanismo por el que IOTA va a evitar un doble gasto cuando quiten el coordinador.
> 
> ...





michinato dijo:


> Se ve que tienes muy claras las ideas.
> 
> Igual me puedes explicar tú cual va a ser el mecanismo por el que IOTA va a evitar un doble gasto cuando quiten el coordinador.
> 
> ...



The Coordicide. Realizing IOTA’s vision of a permissionless and scalable distributed ledger technology

Creo que está bastante bien explicado. Otra cosa es que de momento es teórico y aun no lo hemos visto funcionar, pero en estas semanas empiezan a probarlo en la testnet. 

Lo que no entiendo es por qué vienes a este hilo a preguntar a los foreros por el mecanismo de consenso de IOTA, cuando ya te he respondido en el oficial. Y creo que es mejor explicación la que te he puesto del hilo de quora, que lo que cualquiera de nosotros pueda decir, porque de momento lo que sabemos es que es un sistema nuevo, basado en reputación en los nodos, donde ganan mana por buen comportamiento, pero al mínimo comportamiento malicioso lo pierden y donde los nodos se conectan automáticamente unos a otros. Y lo que más me gusta es que actúan como una colonia de abejas, cuando algo no les cuadra, piden opinión al resto y llegan rápidamente a un consenso.

Por cierto, el mecanismo ha sido revisado por pares por académicos y le han dado el OK. Yo lo que pienso es que lo ideal es verlo funcionando un tiempo y luego decidir. 

Otra cosa, los maximalistas del Bitcoin repitieron por activa y por pasiva que IOTA jamás podría desprenderse del coordinador, pues de momento creo que el tiro ha errado.


----------



## Pirro (3 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Otra cosa, los maximalistas del Bitcoin repitieron por activa y por pasiva que IOTA jamás podría desprenderse del coordinador, pues de momento creo que el tiro ha errado.



Espera a verlo funcionar antes de cantar victoria. Si funciona y es estable, los críticos reconocerán su error.

Los académicos, bueno, han habido auténticas aberraciones firmadas por académicos. Y es que en teoría funciona hasta el comunismo.

Un saludo.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Jun 2019)

Pirro dijo:


> Espera a verlo funcionar antes de cantar victoria. Si funciona y es estable, los críticos reconocerán su error.
> 
> Los académicos, bueno, han habido auténticas aberraciones firmadas por académicos. Y es que en teoría funciona hasta el comunismo.
> 
> Un saludo.



Yo he dicho que es teórico y que hay que verlo un tiempo funcionar, prefiero ser cauto y no afirmar categóricamente nada.


----------



## easyridergs (3 Jun 2019)

La cosa a día de hoy está bastante clara, en un símil a la telefonía móvil, apostar por BTC y similares con su POW es como apostar por Nokia, quizás el máximo exponente de los móviles tradicionales. Apostar por ETH, asumiendo su paso a POS y teniendo en cuenta la innovación que tuvo en su momento con los contratos inteligentes, es como apostar por Blackberry, quizás lo más smart antes de los smartphones que conocemos a día de hoy, olvidándonos de las horribles PDAs. Apostar por IOTA es como apostar por el IPhone, teniendo en cuenta que a día de hoy estamos solo en la etapa del IPod.

Nokia y Blackberry lucharon fuerte, hicieron lo que estuvo en sus manos para no desaparecer, pero hay avances en la historia que consiguen aglutinar innovaciones e reinterpretaciones de ideas ya existentes, que los hacen tan abrumadoramente insuperables, que acaban siendo imparables.


----------



## Pirro (3 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> La cosa a día de hoy está bastante clara, en un símil a la telefonía móvil, apostar por BTC y similares con su POW es como apostar por Nokia, quizás el máximo exponente de los móviles tradicionales. Apostar por ETH, asumiendo su paso a POS y teniendo en cuenta la innovación que tuvo en su momento con los contratos inteligentes, es como apostar por Blackberry, quizás lo más smart antes de los smartphones que conocemos a día de hoy, olvidándonos de las horribles PDAs. Apostar por IOTA es como apostar por el IPhone, teniendo en cuenta que a día de hoy estamos solo en la etapa del IPod.
> 
> Nokia y Blackberry lucharon fuerte, hicieron lo que estuvo en sus manos para no desaparecer, pero hay avances en la historia que consiguen aglutinar innovaciones e reinterpretaciones de ideas ya existentes, que los hacen tan abrumadoramente insuperables, que acaban siendo imparables.



Siguiendo tu más que discutible símil, Bitcoin no sería una marca de móviles como Nokia, sino la tecnología que permitió que los móviles funcionaran enviando manojos de unos y ceros -quién tenga una edad vivió los móviles analógicos, sus interferencias y la posibilidad de oir conversaciones ajenas con un receptor de onda corta, a pelo-

Sobre la base de esa tecnología llegaron los SMS, el GSM, el GPRS, el 3G, el 4G y el polémico y según algunos canceroso 5G. 

Y luego están los Gowex que le venden wifi a las administraciones públicas xD

Saludos.


----------



## easyridergs (3 Jun 2019)

Pirro dijo:


> Siguiendo tu más que discutible símil, Bitcoin no sería una marca de móviles como Nokia, sino la tecnología que permitió que los móviles funcionaran enviando manojos de unos y ceros -quién tenga una edad vivió los móviles analógicos, sus interferencias y la posibilidad de oir conversaciones ajenas con un receptor de onda corta, a pelo-
> 
> Sobre la base de esa tecnología llegaron los SMS, el GSM, el GPRS, el 3G, el 4G y el polémico y según algunos canceroso 5G.
> 
> ...



Mi símil se refiere a lo que cada marca representaba como compendio tecnológico integrando soluciones de hardware y software diversas, no centrándome en ninguna de ellas. Y como la redefinición de las mismas, más la introducción de nuevos conceptos y soluciones llegaron a crear el IPhone, dejando obsoleto todo lo anterior. Y eso es lo que representa IOTA.


----------



## sirou (3 Jun 2019)

Que significa realmente el gráfico que has posteado?


----------



## sirou (3 Jun 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Aporto mi opinión por si vale para algo...BSV es una coin odiada, Fake Satoshi es un tipo que cae muy mal en general, el maximalismo de BSV da a entender que el hardware que hará falta para mover esa blockchain va a ser costoso y por consiguiente centralizado...dicho esto:
> 
> La ley del sentimiento contrario me dice que puede seguir subiendo hasta las estrellas...acordaros de XRP cotizando a 0,005 centavos y todos descojonándonos de tremenda mierda de blockchain centralizada que no haría sombra a nadie...y ha llegado a estar de segunda por market hace nada.
> 
> ...



gracias por tu opinión.
Cuando dices que algo puede pasar,.... te refieres a que puede subir? o desplomarse?


----------



## paketazo (4 Jun 2019)

sirou dijo:


> gracias por tu opinión.
> Cuando dices que algo puede pasar,.... te refieres a que puede subir? o desplomarse?



Subir... Ya que nadie espera que suceda eso.

Un saludo, y no se te ocurra hacerme caso.


----------



## sirou (4 Jun 2019)

Que significado tiene para ti?


----------



## paketazo (4 Jun 2019)

Pepinazo a la baja...parece que se han terminado los USDT, toca recosechar y recomprar a la baja lo vendido por los exchanges arriba. Veremos cuanto les lleva esta operación.

Hay varias coins al borde de quedarse en un amago de salida, entre ellas IOTA, que si no recupera hoy la zona de 0,45$ se pone fea (técnicamente)

Veremos lo que pasa a lo largo de la jornada. de propina el € se fortalece, lo que quiere decir que nuestros fondos referenciados en $ valen teóricamente menos.

Esto en plan especulativo, en plan fundamental, todavía no he leído el motivo para la bajada, pero a lo largo de la jornada se inventarán varios.

Buen día


----------



## michinato (4 Jun 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Pues ni idea, la verdad, mi comprensión no es a nivel de desarrollador.




Yo pienso que al menos hay que intentar entender como funcionan los diferentes proyectos.

Si no, es complicado discernir si las cosas que te venden son plausibles, o si te están contando películas y engañándote. Sin esto, como dice davitin es dificil "saber de qué pie cojea cada uno".

Me da la impresión que el 90% de lo que se ve en este hilo son opiniones fundamentadas en intuiciones, en dibujar rayas en un gráfico, gente que repite lo que les ha colado un proyecto con muy buena publicidad, o personas intentando vender la moto sobre la coin en la que están pillados, pero criterios objetivos tecnológicos veo pocos.

Bitcoin te lo explica cualquier participante del hilo de Bitcoin y tras una serie de preguntas y respuestas es facil de entender como funciona, pero aun no he encontrado una persona que me explique Iota a nivel comprensible. (Igual que no he encontrado a nadie que acabe de dejar claro como funcionará Ethereum 2).




Parlakistan dijo:


> The Coordicide. Realizing IOTA’s vision of a permissionless and scalable distributed ledger technology
> 
> Creo que está bastante bien explicado. Otra cosa es que de momento es teórico y aun no lo hemos visto funcionar, pero en estas semanas empiezan a probarlo en la testnet.
> 
> ...




La metáfora de las abejas es muy bonita pero no explica que ocurre cuando se puede alquilar a un precio muy bajo a un grupo de abejas adversarias que sea más numeroso que el de abejas originales y que den una información diferente para intentar hacer un doble gasto.

Tampoco explica como se almacena, traspasa y verifica la información acerca de la reputación de los nodos (maná).

En el fondo el modelo parece un Proof of Stake, solo que el Stake no se basa en cuantas coins (iotas) tienes, sino en otra coin (maná) que te la dan cuando validas transacciones. Pero con esto se está metiendo otro vector de ataque, antes se tenía la dificultad de verificar que no se hacian trampas con las iotas, y ahora se tiene que verificar que no se hacen trampas con las iotas ni con el maná.
A simple vista los nodos tendrán mas consumo de recursos de ancho de banda, almacenamiento y procesador, ya que tienen que verificar más cosas, lo que intuitivamente no suena bien para el escalado.

Si yo intento hacer un doble gasto de maná o inventarme que tengo más maná del que realmente tengo, ¿como se verifica que es cierto? ¿existe un maná_plus que es a su vez la reputación del maná original?


Los proyectos que están intentando desarrollar un PoS medio serio llevan años intentando resolver el problema del Nothing at Stake y tunear los incentivos (ganar coins por hacer bien el stake o perderlas por intenar hacer transacciones fraudulentas o incluso bloquear el avance de la cadena).
En el coordicidio no quedan nada claros los incentivos positivos y negativos de los nodos. Los nodos no ganan iotas por hacer las cosas bien, y en caso intentar un ataque, los nodos atacantes no pierden ninguna iota, solo perderían el maná. Pero incluso, ¿que incentivos tiene un nodo para arriesgarse a perder el maná en caso de conflicto con otros nodos? En una transacción entre teceros que a el no le afecte, ¿por que no va a seguir simplemente lo que diga la mayoría de su alrededor sin preocuparse de si la transaccion es válida o no?

Al final puede que todo sea evidente para las mentes detrás de Iota, pero para los de fuera, de verdad que no está nada bien explicado, o al menos yo no he encontrado ningún sitio en el que se explique de forma entendible. Y el tangle, que inicialmente no era un concepto sencillo, lo están complicando cada vez más.
(Generalmente cuanta más complejidad metes a un sistema, más facil es que alguien encuentre una forma de jugar con sus parámetros para vulnerarlo).


----------



## Ades (4 Jun 2019)

cual ha sido la evolución?


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Jun 2019)

michinato dijo:


> Yo pienso que al menos hay que intentar entender como funcionan los diferentes proyectos.
> 
> Si no, es complicado discernir si las cosas que te venden son plausibles, o si te están contando películas y engañándote. Sin esto, como dice davitin es dificil "saber de qué pie cojea cada uno".
> 
> ...



No hay incentivo en tener un nodo, cierto, al menod hasta que se libere Qubic, pero también hay que tener en cuenta que IOTA no es una moneda pensada para que se forren 4 mineros, sino que está pensada para la industria, y la industria puede tener muchos incentivos por tener sus propios nodos y donde lo que menos le importe sea ganar moneditas. 

De todos modos no es tan simple el sistema de reputación, tenía más mecanismos, ya iré comentando.


----------



## easyridergs (4 Jun 2019)

michinato dijo:


> Yo pienso que al menos hay que intentar entender como funcionan los diferentes proyectos.
> 
> Si no, es complicado discernir si las cosas que te venden son plausibles, o si te están contando películas y engañándote. Sin esto, como dice davitin es dificil "saber de qué pie cojea cada uno".
> 
> ...



Olvidaros de los POS basados en el token y en cálculos de mayorías estáticas. Los umbrales de decisión para establecer el consenso son aleatorios e impredecibles. Una de las claves del FPC es “Al usar números aleatorios globales para seguir cambiando este umbral, eliminamos esta posibilidad al hacer que las reglas sean consistentes pero impredecibles para el adversario.” Pronto se lanzará la testnet, veremos si tienen razón o no. Honestamente creo que tienen razón. Una máquina de escribir cualquiera entiende como funciona, un ordenador no, pero por eso no deja de funcionar. A priori el consenso celular y el probabilístico son cojonudos, en breve lo comprobaremos.


----------



## kpik (4 Jun 2019)

Mucho hablamos de IOTA, pero, ¿qué opináis de NANO? Yo creo que también es apuesta ganadora. De hecho dudo entre como diversificar entre ambas...

Mi cartera ahora mismo es 60% IOTA 25% NANO y 10% ETH (el resto shitcoins o proyectos más pequeños) y estoy replanteándome meterle más a NANO (a costa de IOTA). ¿Que os parece? ¿Algún consejo? ¿Negrofuturo, ¿que me dices?

Por otro lado le he metido hoy pasta pero creo que voy a dejarlo en USDT un par de días a ver si baja más...


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Jun 2019)

capica dijo:


> Mucho hablamos de IOTA, pero, ¿qué opináis de NANO? Yo creo que también es apuesta ganadora. De hecho dudo entre como diversificar entre ambas...
> 
> Mi cartera ahora mismo es 60% IOTA 25% NANO y 10% ETH (el resto shitcoins o proyectos más pequeños) y estoy replanteándome meterle más a NANO (a costa de IOTA). ¿Que opináis? Algún consejo? Negrofuturo, ¿que me dices?



Pues que solo sirve para una cosa y lo veo mucho más centralizado que IOTA al ser POS. Los exchanges como binance tienen mucho poder. Eso sí, es muy rápido.


----------



## davitin (4 Jun 2019)

capica dijo:


> Mucho hablamos de IOTA, pero, ¿qué opináis de NANO? Yo creo que también es apuesta ganadora. De hecho dudo entre como diversificar entre ambas...
> 
> Mi cartera ahora mismo es 60% IOTA 25% NANO y 10% ETH (el resto shitcoins o proyectos más pequeños) y estoy replanteándome meterle más a NANO (a costa de IOTA). ¿Que os parece? ¿Algún consejo? ¿Negrofuturo, ¿que me dices?
> 
> Por otro lado le he metido hoy pasta pero creo que voy a dejarlo en USDT un par de días a ver si baja más...



Nano? joder, de esa tambien tengo, ya ni me acordaba....pero no esta semi abandonado el proyecto?


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Jun 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Nano? joder, de esa tambien tengo, ya ni me acordaba....pero no esta semi abandonado el proyecto?



Yo si les veo moverse, el problema es que no tiene más que ofrecer, ni contratos inteligentes ni pagos de máquina a máquina, es un único caso de uso y en ese terreno veo muy difícil competir, BTC, Litecoin o la misma IOTA


----------



## davitin (4 Jun 2019)

Menuda hostia se esta dando el marketcap global.


----------



## paketazo (4 Jun 2019)

capica dijo:


> Mucho hablamos de IOTA, pero, ¿qué opináis de NANO? Yo creo que también es apuesta ganadora. De hecho dudo entre como diversificar entre ambas...
> 
> Mi cartera ahora mismo es 60% IOTA 25% NANO y 10% ETH (el resto shitcoins o proyectos más pequeños) y estoy replanteándome meterle más a NANO (a costa de IOTA). ¿Que os parece? ¿Algún consejo? ¿Negrofuturo, ¿que me dices?
> 
> Por otro lado le he metido hoy pasta pero creo que voy a dejarlo en USDT un par de días a ver si baja más...



Dónde menos te lo esperas salta la liebre...mira BSV, machacada, en mínimos, deslistada de binance y kraken...todos huyendo como si fuera una infección....y de repente 5X y quizá lo que le quede.

Si te gusta el proyecto, y ves que hay desarrolladores trabajando, equipos promocionandola... pues es tan válida para hacer un 5X como cualquier otra.

Lo complicado como bien dices, es saber entre que proyectos distribuir...incluso cambiar a tiempo si no se está convencido del todo...lo peor que nos puede pasar es enamorarnos de una coin y obcecarnos con que ha de ser la más mejor por los siglos de los siglos.

Un saludo, y suerte con tu decisión.


----------



## kpik (4 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Pues que solo sirve para una cosa y lo veo mucho más centralizado que IOTA al ser POS. Los exchanges como binance tienen mucho poder. Eso sí, es muy rápido.





Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo si les veo moverse, el problema es que no tiene más que ofrecer, ni contratos inteligentes ni pagos de máquina a máquina, es un único caso de uso y en ese terreno veo muy difícil competir, BTC, Litecoin o la misma IOTA



Corregidme si me equivoco, no soy ningún experto, pero en su día se vendía como alternativa a IOTA (también usa DAG, y realmente podría usarse para envíar datos vía TCP/IP en vez de M2M como IOTA) y es una de las mejores criptos que hay para micropagos.

Gracias por la opinión shur, la verdad que estoy un poco rayado, dudo si ir all-in con IOTA, o diversificar con más Nano, pillar algo de BTC que no tengo nada, o bien meterle (quitando % a IOTA o Nano) a algunos proyectos como HOT,BAT o ZIL.





paketazo dijo:


> Dónde menos te lo esperas salta la liebre...mira BSV, machacada, en mínimos, deslistada de binance y kraken...todos huyendo como si fuera una infección....y de repente 5X y quizá lo que le quede.
> 
> Si te gusta el proyecto, y ves que hay desarrolladores trabajando, equipos promocionandola... pues es tan válida para hacer un 5X como cualquier otra.
> 
> ...



La verdad que en su día me ilusionaba mucho el proyecto, y pillé por debajo del dolar, su altísima velocidad y cero fees le hacían ser una de las mejores criptos, incluso el calvo (Jose Antonio) la ponía por las nubes...



davitin dijo:


> Menuda hostia se esta dando el marketcap global.



Ya ves, seguramente toquemos los 7.500$ (pensaba salirme para entrar más abajo pero con la suerte que tengo si salgo nos vamos a los 10.000$)


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Jun 2019)

capica dijo:


> Corregidme si me equivoco, no soy ningún experto, pero en su día se vendía como alternativa a IOTA (también usa DAG, y realmente podría usarse para envíar datos vía TCP/IP en vez de M2M como IOTA) y es una de las mejores criptos que hay para micropagos.
> 
> Gracias por la opinión shur, la verdad que estoy un poco rayado, dudo si ir all-in con IOTA, o diversificar con más Nano, pillar algo de BTC que no tengo nada, o bien meterle (quitando % a IOTA o Nano) a algunos proyectos como HOT,BAT o ZIL.
> 
> ...



Nano no sirve para M2M porque no puede enviar datos y no es tolerante a la partición. 

También estaría por ver como escala, porque de momento lo usan 4 gatos, no sé, antes prefiero a Litecoin.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Jun 2019)

Déjale al hombre, pobres institucionales, tendrán que comprar barato ahora para luego tener monedas suficientes para comprarte los datos del coche...


----------



## Corcho (5 Jun 2019)

Y si el bitcoin baja hasta 6500 dolares no bajaría Iota hasta 38 cents?


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Jun 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Y si el bitcoin baja hasta 6500 dolares no bajaría Iota hasta 38 cents?



Había que cerrar un gap a 7200 o 7300, no se si bajará más, las medias móviles semanales creo que andan por ahí.


----------



## Corcho (5 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Había que cerrar un gap a 7200 o 7300, no se si bajará más, las medias móviles semanales creo que andan por ahí.



La EMA 50 diaria está en 7080 aprox


----------



## besto (5 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Había que cerrar un gap a 7200 o 7300, no se si bajará más, las medias móviles semanales creo que andan por ahí.



El gap en futuros creo que es un poco más abajo, como a 7100 Dólares


----------



## sirpask (6 Jun 2019)

Una menos... DeP.


----------



## Pirro (6 Jun 2019)

Por cierto, hay novedades con una vieja conocida del foro, Wagerr. Su grupo de Telegram durante un par de días fue todo un culebrón.

El equipo de CM's y "consultores" que había tenido la "empresa" desde el principio, allá por 2017 dimitió en bloque dejando la siguiente declaración hace un par de días:




A partir de ahí, uno de ellos, visiblemente despechado se dedicó a publicar cierta información insider sobre Wagerr, incluso llegó a publicar capturas de pantalla de conversaciones privadas de el con el supuesto CEO del proyecto para probar sus afirmaciones.

Resumiendo:

- El CEO de Wagerr no escribió el whitepaper que lleva su firma.

- El CEO de Wagerr es un títere, un hombre de paja que trabaja para un tal Adam Matlack, el verdadero CEO. Adam Matlack estuvo directamente involucrado en una estafa con una shitcoin llamada paycoin en 2015. El CEO de Matlack en ese proyecto acabó en la cárcel.

- Del dinero de la ICO obviamente el supuesto CEO no controla una mierda y tuvo que reconocer que Adam Matlack es uno de los firmantes de las multifirmas -reconociendo la falsedad del whitepaper-

- Del dinero de la ICO se ha convertido en fiat una parte sustancial del mismo y el CEO no da explicaciones al respecto esgrimiendo "razones de seguridad"

- El consultor despechado me comenta por privado que el dinero está en el bolsillo del Matlack ese y su chiringo "ionomy".

- El mismo consultor despechado filtra que Wagerr lleva un año desarrollando una casa de apuestas centralizada, normal y corriente con el dinero de la ICO y filtra el borrador:

www.slickbet.com

- Algunos comienzan a preguntar en qué beneficia al proyecto construir casas de apuestas centralizadas, con accionistas privados con el dinero de la ICO y el supuesto CEO se va por las dramas.

Y entre todo ese espectáculo, algunos lerdos que se tomaban a lo personal el FUD. Alguno pidiéndole al consultor que parara de fudear porque tiene los ahorros de su vida invertidos.

En fin, criptolandia...


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Jun 2019)

Pirro dijo:


> Por cierto, hay novedades con una vieja conocida del foro, Wagerr. Su grupo de Telegram durante un par de días fue todo un culebrón.
> 
> El equipo de CM's y "consultores" que había tenido la "empresa" desde el principio, allá por 2017 dimitió en bloque dejando la siguiente declaración hace un par de días:
> 
> ...



Pues esa mierda excelsa me suena haberla visto recomendada por este subforo allá por 2017...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Jun 2019)

Yo creo que 2020 o 2021 va a hacer que las criptos vayan PA'RRIBA a lo jrande...manteneos firmes...


----------



## Pirro (6 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Pues esa mierda excelsa me suena haberla visto recomendada por este subforo allá por 2017...



Esa mierda excelsa en 2017 era un whitepaper prometedor lleno de promesas aún no incumplidas que multiplicaron su precio por 20. Los que entraron en tiempo y supieron bajarse se llevaron un trocito de los sueños rotos de los idealistas y los codiciosos.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Jun 2019)

Pirro dijo:


> Esa mierda excelsa en 2017 era un whitepaper prometedor lleno de promesas aún no incumplidas que multiplicaron su precio por 20. Los que entraron en tiempo y supieron bajarse se llevaron un trocito de los sueños rotos de los idealistas y los codiciosos.



Seguro que fue un gurú en el que estoy pensando que ya no aparece por aquí por vergüenza, el que la recomendó.

Pista: escribía muy raro.


----------



## davitin (6 Jun 2019)

Pirro dijo:


> Por cierto, hay novedades con una vieja conocida del foro, Wagerr. Su grupo de Telegram durante un par de días fue todo un culebrón.
> 
> El equipo de CM's y "consultores" que había tenido la "empresa" desde el principio, allá por 2017 dimitió en bloque dejando la siguiente declaración hace un par de días:
> 
> ...



El 99% de los proiyectos son estafas.

te pongo otro ejemplo...SONM...lo ultimo que he leido, que no se si sera verdad o que, pero yo ya lo dije hace mucho tiempo, es que estan cobrando a los clientes de la red en DOLARES no en el token, que era lo que se esperaba en un principio...resultado? el equipo se esta forrando, y el token ni sube ni se le espera que suba.


----------



## davitin (6 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Pues esa mierda excelsa me suena haberla visto recomendada por este subforo allá por 2017...



Wager era una de las criptos que recomendaba el super-mega-crack-guru de gurus "EL JULI", al que todos defendiais a la minima que alguien contrariaba a vuestro dios...aun estoy esperando que aparezca.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (6 Jun 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Wager era una de las criptos que recomendaba el super-mega-crack-guru de gurus "EL JULI", al que todos defendiais a la minima que alguien contrariaba a vuestro dios...aun estoy esperando que aparezca.



Puedes esperar sentadito. Pero claro, luego el malo soy yo... o cualquiera de los "anticuados" bitcoineros que sistemática y furibundamente atacamos las criptomierdas en las que echáis vuestros bitcoins.


----------



## plus ultra (6 Jun 2019)

Pirro dijo:


> Esa mierda excelsa en 2017 era un whitepaper prometedor lleno de promesas aún no incumplidas que multiplicaron su precio por 20. Los que entraron en tiempo y supieron bajarse se llevaron un trocito de los sueños rotos de los idealistas y los codiciosos.



Se hablo mucho de wagerr por aqui y muchos nos subimos a muy buen precio,cuando incumplió las fechas de lanzamiento creo que fue antes del mundial de 2018 evento que junto a la puesta en marcha del proyecto final iba a ser lo interesante para hacer caja fallaron, algunos comentamos que nos salíamos y aunque el precio cayo nos sacamos unos buenos beneficios,el que quedo dentro como bien comentas ha pagado por su codicia.


----------



## Pirro (6 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Puedes esperar sentadito. Pero claro, luego el malo soy yo... o cualquiera de los "anticuados" bitcoineros que sistemática y furibundamente atacamos las criptomierdas en las que echáis vuestros bitcoins.



Pues tengo que levantar la mano no tanto para entonar un meaculpa como para aclarar que aquí en 2017 fuimos unos cuantos, yo entre ellos, los que dimos crédito a Wagerr.

Las criptomierdas, a su manera, también contribuyen al progreso, aunque sea marcando una senda de cómo no hay que hacer las cosas. El mercado aprende y los actuales emprendimientos ya se están empezando a acometer con ciertas garantías mínimas de transparencia inexistentes en la hornada de 2017

Y en la medida que uno sepa a qué está jugando y no robe a nadie, la inevitable transferencia de riqueza en este juego es totalmente legítima.

Como dice el dicho, que cada palo aguante su vela.


----------



## Patanegra (6 Jun 2019)

davitin dijo:


> El 99% de los proiyectos son estafas.
> 
> te pongo otro ejemplo...SONM...lo ultimo que he leido, que no se si sera verdad o que, pero yo ya lo dije hace mucho tiempo, es que estan cobrando a los clientes de la red en DOLARES no en el token, que era lo que se esperaba en un principio...resultado? el equipo se esta forrando, y el token ni sube ni se le espera que suba.



asi va a pasar con todos los proyectos utiles. POLY lo mismo.


----------



## davitin (6 Jun 2019)

Patanegra dijo:


> asi va a pasar con todos los proyectos utiles. POLY lo mismo.



Encima me acuerdo del hilo de sonm en bitcointalk...la gente que escribia estaban cagandose en todo, y los comunities de sonm mientras posteando camisetas con el logo de sonm y el link para comprarlas, menudos hijos de puta.


----------



## p_pin (6 Jun 2019)

Bankera, hoy ha anunciado los préstamos (con garantías con criptomonedas), que estarían disponibles para el tercer trimestre

Bankera Loans Website Is Now Live

Bankera Loans | Lending for the Blockchain Era

Por lo que he leído, dejas unas criptos como garantía (sirven 4 tipos de cripto: btc, eht, xem, dash), y te dan hasta un 50% como préstamo, de la cotización de dicha criptomoneda, a elegir la devolución entre 1 mes a 24 meses, pagas intereses, un poco menos si tienes token bankeras, pero el montante lo puedes pagar cuando quieras antes de que venza el préstamo. Cuando pagues todo, te devuelven las criptos que dejas en garantía
Ellos se cubren que si la cripto que dejas como fianza baja un 50%, tienes que añadir más garantías, sino, te liquidan la posición (es lo mismo que el "margin call" de los brokers)

Yo no pienso meter mucha pasta, pero lo mismo 200 euritos por probar, ya que tengo unas bankeras por ahí aburridas y dumpeadas


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Jun 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Bankera, hoy ha anunciado los préstamos (con garantías con criptomonedas), que estarían disponibles para el tercer trimestre
> 
> Bankera Loans Website Is Now Live
> 
> ...



A mi eso me suena a ponzi o a algo parecido.


----------



## p_pin (6 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> A mi eso me suena a ponzi o a algo parecido.



Sin más aportación... no sé a qué te refieres, cuéntame por que a mi me ha parecido bastante interesante

Desde el punto de vista del que OFRECE el préstamo: (Bankera), se cubre totalmente, te pide garantías totales del dinero que te presta, si le dejas 1 BTC actualmente aprox, 6.800 EUR, te prestán la mitad, 3.400, y si el precio de la cotización de BTC cae un 50%, te liquidan la posición (entiendo que descontando lo que ya has pagado), el que presta recupera todo, y el que recibe el préstamo, tras devolver el préstamo sigue teniendo 1 BTC

Desde el punto de vista del que RECIBE el préstamo: Sí, arriesga su cripto a dejarla en un exchange durante ese tiempo de "vida del préstamo", como tantos otros exchanges, y que pueda resultar "robado", entiendo que no es un riesgo a tomarse a la ligera.
La ventaja? si pagas... tendrás la misma cantidad de criptomoneda que antes del préstamo a un interés mejor que el "cofidis" y según dicen ellos, sin papeleos, entiendo que identificaciones... etc


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Jun 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Sin más aportación... no sé a qué te refieres, cuéntame por que a mi me ha parecido bastante interesante
> 
> Desde el punto de vista del que OFRECE el préstamo: (Bankera), se cubre totalmente, te pide garantías totales del dinero que te presta, si le dejas 1 BTC actualmente aprox, 6.800 EUR, te prestán la mitad, 3.400, y si el precio de la cotización de BTC cae un 50%, te liquidan la posición (entiendo que descontando lo que ya has pagado), el que presta recupera todo, y el que recibe el préstamo, tras devolver el préstamo sigue teniendo 1 BTC
> 
> ...



Yo te diré la desventaja, el lituano ese de Bankera tiene muy mala fama, desde luego no están dando duros a 4 pesetas.

Les das un BTC y ellos amablemente te dan fiat, pero solo la mitad... yo no dormiría muy tranquilo, la verdad.


----------



## p_pin (6 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo te diré la desventaja, el lituano ese de Bankera tiene muy mala fama, desde luego no están dando duros a 4 pesetas.
> 
> Les das un BTC y ellos amablemente te dan fiat, pero solo la mitad... yo no dormiría muy tranquilo, la verdad.



Mala fama aparte lo cual desconozco... te está dando la mitad más que cualquier otro exchange...


----------



## Corcho (7 Jun 2019)

Aalguien sabe que es bitcoin2 y porque acaba de pasar de 0.50 a más de 5 dos personas en prácticamente dos días?


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Jun 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Aalguien sabe que es bitcoin2 y porque acaba de pasar de 0.50 a más de 5 dos personas en prácticamente dos días?



Algún pump and dump.


----------



## paketazo (7 Jun 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Aalguien sabe que es bitcoin2 y porque acaba de pasar de 0.50 a más de 5 dos personas en prácticamente dos días?



Algo he leído que si tienes BTC y metes tus claves privadas en su wallet core, te dan BTC2...no sé si habrá algún loco que haga tal osadía, pero en este mundo de todo hay.

De todos modos, el volumen no dio para gran cosa en máximos, y en el momento que apareció volumen, empezó a caer a plomo.


----------



## michinato (7 Jun 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Sin más aportación... no sé a qué te refieres, cuéntame por que a mi me ha parecido bastante interesante
> 
> Desde el punto de vista del que OFRECE el préstamo: (Bankera), se cubre totalmente, te pide garantías totales del dinero que te presta, si le dejas 1 BTC actualmente aprox, 6.800 EUR, te prestán la mitad, 3.400, y si el precio de la cotización de BTC cae un 50%, te liquidan la posición (entiendo que descontando lo que ya has pagado), el que presta recupera todo, y el que recibe el préstamo, tras devolver el préstamo sigue teniendo 1 BTC
> 
> ...




Pero tienes que depositar la confianza en una empresa, que es un punto de fallo único. Tienes que fiarte que los de bankera no van a hacer un exit scam y pirarse con BTCs/ETHs que han comprado por la mitad de su precio.


Existen opciones que hacen esto mismo de forma descentralizada a través de Smart contracts. 

Por ejemplo, puedes utilizar Maker/DAI donde todo está estipulado a través de Smart Contracts en la red de Ethereum, y evitas el riesgo de que un directivo de Bankera desaparezca con las criptos en un maletín.


Resumen de como funciona Maker/DAI: 

Envias tus Ether a un Smart Contract que actúa como CDP (collateralized debt position).
El Smart contract te da a cambio una cierta cantidad de DAI (que cotizan a 1DAI= 1$).
No te dan todos los DAIs que valdrían tus Ether, hay una cierta tasa de cambio (que puede cambiar, no es fija).
Por ejemplo, si cada DAI (1$) que te dan está cubierto por un colateral de 1.5$ en Ethereum, y tu quieres cambiar 1ETH que cotiza a 200$, te darían 133DAIs que luego tu podrás cambiar por 133$. 
Para recuperar tus Ethers tienes que devolver los DAIs que te ha dado, y el Smart contract te devuelve los ETH que dejaste como colateral.
Si el valor de Ethereum baja por debajo de un cierto umbral, y aumentara el riesgo de que el colateral ya no cubriera lo que te han prestado, tendrías dos opciones: pagar más Ether para mantener la posición, o dejar que el Smart Contract subaste automáticamente los Ether que habías depositado.


Para el que quiera leer más:
Maker for Dummies: A Plain English Explanation of the Dai Stablecoin


----------



## bmbnct (7 Jun 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Algo he leído que si tienes BTC y metes tus claves privadas en su wallet core, te dan BTC2...no sé si habrá algún loco que haga tal osadía, pero en este mundo de todo hay.
> 
> De todos modos, el volumen no dio para gran cosa en máximos, y en el momento que apareció volumen, empezó a caer a plomo.



Como en el resto de shitforks, es de importancia critica *primero mover los bitcoins a otra dirección (con otra clave privada)*, esperar dos o tres confirmaciones y luego introducir la clave privada donde lo requieran para cobrar el nuevo shitfork.


----------



## michinato (7 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Como en el resto de shitforks, es de importancia critica *primero mover los bitcoins a otra dirección (con otra clave privada)*, esperar dos o tres confirmaciones y luego introducir la clave privada donde lo requieran para cobrar el nuevo shitfork.




Tiene poco sentido el preocuparte siquiera en mover tus BTC por estas shitforks.

Pongamos que tienes 100BTC (800,000$)

¿Vas a andar moviendolos por conseguir 400$ (a la cotización actual), o incluso por 2400$ (cuando llegó a máximos)?

Igual, el que tenga 10BTC (80,000$) tampoco se va a complicar por 40$.


Luego tienes que tener creada una cuenta en los dos únicos exchanges (para mi desconocidos) que comercializan el BTC2. Probablemente estos exchanges pidan tus datos.

¿Vas a darles tu información por un mísero 0,05%?


CoOn los BCH y BTG, si pudo merecer la pena cambiarlos en su día, ya que tuvieron picos interesantes y se incluyeron en exchanges más o menos grandes. 

BCH llegó a estar a un 25% de BTC, pero fue en picos de muy poca duración. Ahora anda por un 5%.
BTG estuvo entre un 2-6% del valor de BTC. Pero duró como mucho un par de meses. Ahora estará sobre el 0,3%.
BTD tuvo también algún pico, pero solo lo debieron aprovechar sus creadores, cayó rápidamente por debajo del 1%, estaba en pocos exchanges, y en el único importante (Binance) estaba bloqueada su venta. Ahora estará sobre el 0,1%.

Aquello fue en la locura de 2017 y no me parece probable que se vuelva a dar algo similar.


----------



## p_pin (7 Jun 2019)

michinato dijo:


> Pero tienes que depositar la confianza en una empresa, que es un punto de fallo único. Tienes que fiarte que los de bankera no van a hacer un exit scam y pirarse con BTCs/ETHs que han comprado por la mitad de su precio.
> 
> 
> Existen opciones que hacen esto mismo de forma descentralizada a través de Smart contracts.
> ...



El funcionamiento es casi el mismo en el modo de financiación, no te ofertan el máximo, normal, ellos se quieren cubrir ante posibles caídas fuertes de cotización, respecto a la confianza en tener tus cripto en un exchange (llámase Bankera, Bitfinex, etc) estoy de acuerdo, el mayor riesgo de las criptos son los exchanges y donde más "robos" hay, no conozco ningún robo ni escándalo en Bankera, aunque YA han comentado que "no son de fiar", sin aportar más que esa frase,.... robos y engaños ha habido y seguramente habrá muchos, pero hay determinados "productos" de inversión o simplemente una compra-venta que de momento hace necesarios los exchanges

Yo no recomendaría a nadie invertir su dinero en "tal cosa", yo sólo he puesto una información, y ya he dicho que cuando esté disponible es probable que lo pruebe y postearé la experiencia


----------



## bmbnct (7 Jun 2019)

michinato dijo:


> Tiene poco sentido el preocuparte siquiera en mover tus BTC por estas shitforks.
> 
> Pongamos que tienes 100BTC (800,000$)
> 
> ...



Si, estamos de acuerdo, yo también opino que no merece la pena con las cantidades que pones como ejemplo. 
De todas formas, es recomendable guardar las claves privadas, aunque no tengan saldo de bitcoin (porque estos se hayan movido), por si algún día se vuelve a repetir la locura de 2017, tener la posibilidad de recoger las migajas de lo que hayamos tenido.


----------



## Corcho (7 Jun 2019)

Buah ni de cola meto BTCs para conseguir btc2


----------



## Corcho (7 Jun 2019)

No me asustes que acabo de comprar iota


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Jun 2019)

...¿ Que quiere decir esto ?...mi inglés es B1....


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Jun 2019)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ...¿ Que quiere decir esto ?...mi inglés es B1....



En Chrome se puede habilitar para que te traduzca las páginas automáticamente del inglés al español.


----------



## Corcho (7 Jun 2019)

Ah bueno!


----------



## davitin (7 Jun 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Bankera, hoy ha anunciado los préstamos (con garantías con criptomonedas), que estarían disponibles para el tercer trimestre
> 
> Bankera Loans Website Is Now Live
> 
> ...



Bankera...otra de mis mierdas en desgracia...a ver si con eso sube un poco.


----------



## Corcho (7 Jun 2019)

Me das ganas de comprar más


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Jun 2019)

Pss, mire aquí y mire quienes juguetean con mercados de datos y IOTA. Son dos grandes telecos, una es de color rojo, la otra naranja... 

Blockchain-based Telecom Infrastructure Marketplace - TM Forum


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Jun 2019)

Tened paciencia y holdear IOTA...


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Jun 2019)

O ponernos el gorro de aluminio. Va a ser difícil escapar, el 5g lo van a poner si o si.


----------



## p_pin (8 Jun 2019)

BTC serían 21 millones te sobran dos ceros


----------



## p_pin (8 Jun 2019)

Ok, que hablabas de satos...

No entiendo bien como van los decimales de iota, pero si se pretende poner el total supply en satos de BTC:

21.000.000 BTC (total supply) x 10^8 (satos por BTC)= 2.100.000.000.000.000

Actualmente 1 sato de BTC cotizaría aprox.: 0.0000794 dólares (7.940 1BTC)

Según dices hay 2.800 millones de Miota a 0.43 dólares

Resumen:
BTC (en satos): 2.100.000.000 millones supply
Miotas: 2.800 millones supply
BTC (en satos): 0.0000794 cotización por cada sato
Miota: 0,43 cotización


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Jun 2019)

Hace unos meses invitaron a Dominik Schiener de la fundación, al evento económico más grande de Alemania, organizado por süddeutsche zeitung. A ese evento sólo se invitaba a la flor y nata de la élite política, cultural y sobre todo industrial alemana. Llama la atención que fuera invitado, IOTA es un unicornio solamente, una startup, no es el grupo VW. 

Además de las correspondientes charlas al público, allí cenaron los invitados en compañía de gente como Merkel. 

También a Dominik ha sido al único que se le ha permitido dar una charla en el congreso bancario de Frankfurt, donde estaba el mismisimo Super Mario, el de la impresora.

Meses después se crea el Inatba, que es como un organismo oficial de la UE, para investigar blockchain dicen... , Ethereum también está presente, pero la presidencia recae en Julie Maupin, de la fundación.

A mi me huele esto a que se está informando debidamente a la casta para que no pierdan el tren, hay muchos intereses que confluyen. Los políticos también tienen derecho a comprar y vender a su debido momento.


----------



## Ninoshka (9 Jun 2019)

Cada día que te leo saco más ceros a la calculadora! jajaja


----------



## Corcho (9 Jun 2019)

Momento de comprar más iotas? @Negrofuturo


----------



## michinato (10 Jun 2019)

Yo no apostaría por ello con mi dinero.

En cualquier caso, los que teníamos BTC en aquel momento tendríamos una especie de cobertura. Si los BTD algún día llegan a alcanzar un valor alto, siempre podremos recuperarlos.

(por eso es importante lo que decía @bmbnct de conservar las claves privadas de nuestros BTC en el momento de los forks).


----------



## michinato (10 Jun 2019)

Creo que esto piensan cambiarlo a partir del coordicidio. Parece que cuando lo implanten va a haber nodos que almacenan y validan todas las transacciones.

Pero tampoco me hagas mucho caso, aun estoy a la espera de que alguien lo explique de forma sencilla. Me da que se va a parecer poco a la idea que nos habían vendido antes de lo que era el tangle.


----------



## michinato (10 Jun 2019)

Yo opino lo mismo. 

No entiendo como pretenden que pueda funcionar esa especie de Proof of Stake que han diseñado sin ningún tipo de incentivos para los nodos que hacen las validaciones y llegan al consenso.

En su modelo además las transacciones son asíncronas, no hay blockchain, el orden de las transacciones no les importa, parece que se van a ejecutar millones de transacciones por segundo, no va a haber problemas de latencia y mil maravillas más. 


Lo que me imagino que acabarán teniendo es un sistema con 50 nodos que tendrán mucho peso/maná a la hora de validar transacciones (serán los nodos de la fundacion IOTA) y el resto de gente que quiera montarse su nodo, tendrá poco maná y su capacidad de validación/voto será tan pequeña que no haya manera de que afecten al consenso que ya haya decidido los 50 supernodos. 

Esto es perfectamente posible, porque a partir del crowdfunding fraudulento que realizaron, los fundadores de la fundación IOTA se pudieron hacer con el control del % de monedas que les dio la gana. Pueden tener el 50%, el 80% o el 95% del supply, y no les costó nada, ni tuvieron que dar explicaciones a nadie.

Venderán que esto mucho mejor que con el coordinador, pero lo de descentralizado, que cada uno se forme su opinión.


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Jun 2019)

michinato dijo:


> Yo opino lo mismo.
> 
> No entiendo como pretenden que pueda funcionar esa especie de Proof of Stake que han diseñado sin ningún tipo de incentivos para los nodos que hacen las validaciones y llegan al consenso.
> 
> ...



Lo veo mucho más descentralizado que la mineria de Bitcoin, donde 4 o 5 pools tienen más del 51% de la red. 

Por otro lado, ¿a las empresas no les puede interesar tener su propio nodo?

A lo mejor deberías verlo desde el punto de vista empresarial y no de usuario que espera ganar monedas ejecutando un nodo. Muchos negocios pueden tener otros incentivos diferentes.


----------



## michinato (10 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Lo veo mucho más descentralizado que la mineria de Bitcoin, donde 4 o 5 pools tienen más del 51% de la red.
> 
> Por otro lado, ¿a las empresas no les puede interesar tener su propio nodo?
> 
> A lo mejor deberías verlo desde el punto de vista empresarial y no de usuario que espera ganar monedas ejecutando un nodo. Muchos negocios pueden tener otros incentivos diferentes.




Es que mirandolo desde el punto de vista empresarial, igual hasta facebookcoin o ripple son interesantes.

Desde el punto de vista en el que la gente se mete en criptomonedas para no depositar su confianza en una entidad, no son interesantes.


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Jun 2019)

Las "tostadoras" no mueven millones, más bien mueven 0.001.


michinato dijo:


> Es que mirandolo desde el punto de vista empresarial, igual hasta facebookcoin o ripple son interesantes.
> 
> Desde el punto de vista en el que la gente se mete en criptomonedas para no depositar su confianza en una entidad, no son interesantes.



Sí, repito la pregunta de otra manera, ¿necesita una empresa los incentivos económicos que genera un nodo, para montarse uno?


----------



## easyridergs (10 Jun 2019)

michinato dijo:


> Yo opino lo mismo.
> 
> No entiendo como pretenden que pueda funcionar esa especie de Proof of Stake que han diseñado sin ningún tipo de incentivos para los nodos que hacen las validaciones y llegan al consenso.
> 
> ...



Vaya, según el razonamiento de michinato me acabo de dar cuenta que BTC es POS, en este caso el minero acumula poder de cómputo, con el agravante que es fácilmente centralizable y manipulable, como se ha demostrado con la minería China. Osea BTC es POS de HASH y sin ningún mecanismo más de seguridad.

Lo que no cuentas de IOTA es que el mana (el stake ese que dices) no se puede acumular comprándolo y se pierde fácil a la mínima que te comportas mal. Además, mecanismos adicionales como el auto peering dinámico que te aísla si eres un mal actor o shimmer con su consenso probabilístico te hace casi imposible atacar la red.

En BTC te haces con la mayoría del POS de HASH y la red es tuya, así de fácil. A día de hoy los Chinos cuando quieran atrapan la red, no hay mecanismos para evitarlo.


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Vaya, según el razonamiento de michimato me acabo de dar cuenta que BTC es POS, en este caso el minero acumula poder de cómputo, con el agravante que es fácilmente centralizable y manipulable, como se ha demostrado con la minería China. Osea BTC es POS de HASH y sin ningún mecanismo más de seguridad.
> 
> Lo que no cuentas de IOTA es que el mana (el stake ese que dices) no se puede acumular comprándolo y se pierde fácil a la mínima que te comportas mal. Además, mecanismos adicionales como el auto peering dinámico que te aísla si eres un mal actor o shimmer con su consenso probabilístico te hace casi imposible atacar la red.
> 
> En BTC te haces con la mayoría del POS de HASH y la red es tuya, así fácil. A día de hoy los Chinos cuando quieran atrapan la red, no hay mecanismos para evitarlo.



Mejor explicado imposible, no sé como se puede confundir mana con una moneda.


----------



## barborico (10 Jun 2019)

michinato dijo:


> Lo que me imagino que acabarán teniendo es un sistema con 50 nodos que tendrán mucho peso/maná a la hora de validar transacciones (serán los nodos de la fundacion IOTA) y el resto de gente que quiera montarse su nodo, tendrá poco maná y su capacidad de validación/voto será tan pequeña que no haya manera de que afecten al consenso que ya haya decidido los 50 supernodos.



Si al final tendré que des-recoger mi owned:
IOTA: To the moon.

Yo creo que aun con todo, será vulnerable a ataques sybil. Lógicamente, serán ataques complejos de ejecutar, pero no costosos en términos de energía, solo en términos de tiempo.

Solo hay dos salidas en mi opinión:
- O bien lo que han descrito funcionará sin posibilidad de sybil porque esos nodos se utilizarían de fallback en caso de ataque sybil.
- O, si hacen lo que han descrito (tal y como lo han descrito, es decir sin que en los peores momentos lleguen los nodos de la IF al rescate) será vulnerable a ataques sybil de complejidad creciente.


----------



## easyridergs (10 Jun 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Si al final tendré que des-recoger mi owned:
> IOTA: To the moon.
> 
> Yo creo que aun con todo, será vulnerable a ataques sybil. Lógicamente, serán ataques complejos de ejecutar, pero no costosos en términos de energía, solo en términos de tiempo.
> ...



Tu sigue con Byteball, que esto no lo entiendes y ahora todavía menos.

Un apunte, lo de los 50 nodos es otra burrada, todo es bueno para ir en contra de IOTA, sea o no cierto. Precisamente habrá millones de nodos.


----------



## easyridergs (10 Jun 2019)

Pueden pasar muchas cosas, entre otras revertir la cadena de bloques con todo lo que conlleva, o apagar todas las máquinas de minado y quedar los BTC atrapados durante días o semanas, mil cosas. El asunto está en que la red BTC no depende de los usuarios de la red, sino depende de los mineros y en este caso de un grupo de ellos. Mi dinero solo quiero que dependa de mi, no de terceros, para eso ya tenemos los bancos. No quiero que el minero sea mi banquero.


----------



## easyridergs (10 Jun 2019)

Precisamente por lo que citas nunca BTC será de uso masivo. Los mineros y sus guerras lo impiden. Quien en su sano juicio va a confiar en una red controlada por un pequeño grupo de pools mineros, desde luego las instituciones de occidente no. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (10 Jun 2019)

Repito, la clave no está en que te puedan quitar o no los BTC, que es difícil, la clave está en que los mineros pueden retenerte las transacciones, cobrarte comisiones abusivas, etc, etc, sin que el usuario de la red pueda oponerse a ello. Esto ya pasó en 2017 con más de 24 horas para hacer una transacción o cobrando comisiones desorbitadas. En un hipotético mundo sin dinero metálico y con adopción masiva de BTC eso no se lo pueden permitir los gobiernos occidentales, imagínate el comercio mundial parado por una guerra de mineros, o por que el gobierno chino quiere fastidiar a EEUU, días y días todo parado. Eso no debe pasar, pero podría pasar si BTC continúa como ahora funciona. Lo malo es que no hay planes para cambiarlo, por eso BTC nunca será de adopción masiva, a parte de que técnicamente no lo soportaría con 4 tps, lightning no cuenta porque es centralizado y offchain. 

En China lo tienen claro, triunfa la solución de pago de WeChat que es totalmente centralizada, hasta los mendigos cobran con eso las limosnas. No te parece raro que la mayoría de hash de BTC se concentre en el país paradigma de la centralización y planificación? Y no van sobrados de energía, están como pocos quemando carbón y haciendo nucleares. Solo faltaría que nos pasáramos a BTC teniendo los chinos la mayoría del minado, de hecho puede que eso quieran los chinos con el fin de controlar nuestras transacciones. Piensa que ha hecho Trump con Huawei, les ha jodido Android para sus móviles, EEUU ha hecho depender a los chinos del OS americano y ahora se lo quita. Quien te dice que China no podría hacer lo mismo com BTC.

Estoy en contra del POS y los pool de POS. Para vender el stake hace falta que lo compren, a veces no es fácil.

IOTA está verde, como todas, pero intenta hacer una alternativa sólida sin POW ni POS. Ah, y es la alternativa Europea con todo lo que conlleva. Veremos si los consiguen.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Jun 2019)

¿Todavía, a estas alturas de 2019, estamos discutiendo el PoS vs PoW?. Manda cojones.

IOTA era antes una estafa centralizada y ahora va a pasar a ser una estafa PoS. Los novatos avariciosos no aprenden en cabeza ajena... aprenderán a hostias.


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Todavía, a estas alturas de 2019, estamos discutiendo el PoS vs PoW?. Manda cojones.
> 
> IOTA era antes una estafa centralizada y ahora va a pasar a ser una estafa PoS. Los novatos avariciosos no aprenden en cabeza ajena... aprenderán a hostias.



¿Donde está el pos? No hay apostadores, es otro sistema diferente. 
Pero bueno, tu eras de los que decían que no se podría quitar el coordinador y ahora tienes que venir con otra historia, que además es falsa. 

Cuidado también con creerse que por haber competido con proyectos de risa scam durante 10 años, que la supremacía de BTC va a ser eterna, en tecnología torres más altas han caído.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Donde está el pos? No hay apostadores, es otro sistema diferente.



Ah, si perdona, que ahora no es "stake", ahora es "maná" y eso supera a todo lo anterior. Ahora hay que volver a empezar a himbestigar de cero y empezar a discutir sobre el Proof of Work vs Proof of "Mana" (PoW vs PoM). Sois la hostia.

Como el mítico capítulo ese de los Simpson en el que un vendeburras dice "El nuestro no es el típico sistema piramidal, es trapezoidal"



Parlakistan dijo:


> Pero bueno, tu eras de los que decían que no se podría quitar el coordinador y ahora tienes que venir con otra historia, que además es falsa.



¿A clonar los balances de las direcciones en una nueva shitcoin Proof of Stake (perdón, Proof of Maná) lo llamáis ahora "eliminar el coordinador"?



Parlakistan dijo:


> Cuidado también con creerse que por haber competido con proyectos de risa scam durante 10 años, que la supremacía de BTC va a ser eterna, en tecnología torres más altas han caído.



Se me olvidaba que el vuestro es el proyecto "De verdad de la buena. Aquel que ha conseguido romper las leyes de la termodinámica y de la teoría de la información"

¿Cuándo entenderéis que, para poder prevenir en una red descentralizada el fraude de doble gasto, hace falta poder coordinar un pasado, presente y futuro común a todo el sistema, que para tener esa flecha del tiempo hace falta que el pasado sea un "lugar" con entropía muy baja, el presente un lugar con entropía media y el futuro un lugar con entropía altísima y que, para que un sistema (bien sea físico, bien sea de información) reduzca al máximo la entropía, requiere del gasto de una ingente cantidad de energía?

¿Tan difícil es entender la termodinámica básica y la teoría de la información?


----------



## uhnitas (11 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Donde está el pos? No hay apostadores, es otro sistema diferente.
> Pero bueno, tu eras de los que decían que no se podría quitar el coordinador y ahora tienes que venir con otra historia, que además es falsa.
> 
> Cuidado también con creerse que por haber competido con proyectos de risa scam durante 10 años, que la supremacía de BTC va a ser eterna, en tecnología torres más altas han caído.



Pensar que una tecnología dejará obsoleto BTC me parece un error.
La receta funciona, se ha creado sound/hard money. No te pido que me lo superes...


----------



## Pirro (11 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> No te parece raro que la mayoría de hash de BTC se concentre en el país paradigma de la centralización y planificación?



Pues no, no es raro. Al menos no más raro que el hecho de que un país formalmente comunista sea el principal acreedor de los EEUU de América.

Si los planificadores del PCCh -que es, consideraciones políticas y morales aparte la organización política más exitosa de la historia de la humanidad- incentivan la minería de Bitcoin, a mí me parece indudablemente una señal alcista.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Jun 2019)

Está bien admitir que BTC solo aspira a ser reserva de valor ya que técnicamente solo puede aspirar a eso.

El POW puede ser lo más seguro a día de hoy, puede que mañana ya no. El POW también es lo más ineficiente. La tecnología evoluciona, BTC no, aunque BTC no es POW, es POSH proof of stake hash.

IOTA aspira a estar hasta en la sopa, por eso necesita soluciones más sofisticadas difíciles de entender. Hay gente por aquí que se quedan en la máquina de escribir, el ordenador no les va porque no lo entienden.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Todavía, a estas alturas de 2019, estamos discutiendo el PoS vs PoW?. Manda cojones.
> 
> IOTA era antes una estafa centralizada y ahora va a pasar a ser una estafa PoS. Los novatos avariciosos no aprenden en cabeza ajena... aprenderán a hostias.



Lo más POS que hay es BTC, es POSH proof of stake hash. El hash se compra y se vende entre chinos. El POSH de BTC ha resultado ser un fracaso debido a que casi todo está en manos del gobierno chino. BTC ahora mismo es la cripto más centralizada.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Jun 2019)

Pirro dijo:


> Pues no, no es raro. Al menos no más raro que el hecho de que un país formalmente comunista sea el principal acreedor de los EEUU de América.
> 
> Si los planificadores del PCCh -que es, consideraciones políticas y morales aparte la organización política más exitosa de la historia de la humanidad- incentivan la minería de Bitcoin, a mí me parece indudablemente una señal alcista.




Por lo que dices, cómo partidario del BTC chino, eres partidario de la centralización planificada.


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ah, si perdona, que ahora no es "stake", ahora es "maná" y eso supera a todo lo anterior. Ahora hay que volver a empezar a himbestigar de cero y empezar a discutir sobre el Proof of Work vs Proof of "Mana" (PoW vs PoM). Sois la hostia.
> 
> Como el mítico capítulo ese de los Simpson en el que un vendeburras dice "El nuestro no es el típico sistema piramidal, es trapezoidal"
> 
> ...



Los académicos que han validado por pares y dado el OK seguro que no entienden nada de esto y son tontitos.
De todos modos estaré esperando el doble gasto y comerme el owned, pero vamos, llamar a esto pos son ganas de desprestigiar, cuando no es vulnerable al ataque de una ballena con mucho supply.


----------



## StalkerTlön (11 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ah, si perdona, que ahora no es "stake", ahora es "maná" y eso supera a todo lo anterior. Ahora hay que volver a empezar a himbestigar de cero y empezar a discutir sobre el Proof of Work vs Proof of "Mana" (PoW vs PoM). Sois la hostia.
> 
> Como el mítico capítulo ese de los Simpson en el que un vendeburras dice "El nuestro no es el típico sistema piramidal, es trapezoidal"
> 
> ...



El tiempo dará o quitara la razón. Las leyes de la termodinámica a las que te refieres pueden estar equivocadas en los terminos actuales. Con galileo la tierra era plana. Hoy la academia nos propone el 2° principio de la termodinámica, pero ciertos estudios como los de la energia "libre" o del punto cero ponen en cuestion estos axiomas actuales (o por ejemplo, otro: si existe el movimiento perpetuo). Si IOTA como parece se inspira en las las leyes de la naturaleza quizás vaya por el camino correcto.


----------



## Pablo Villa (11 Jun 2019)

IOTA es....... 5G.

Me apostaría algo que estas noticias están relacionadas....

5G en Perú | Así se viene implementando la red más veloz en nuestro país
Perú: Declaran la emergencia en cinco regiones por casos de síndrome de Guillain-Barré

Apostarías por algo asi, a largo plazo?

5G is already linked to rising health problems... concerns about "health calamity" on the rise
5G technology: A disaster waiting to happen
Dr. Gabriel Cousens warns the world about the toxic effects of 5G wireless (coming soon to your neighborhood)
Studies confirm: Potential risks of 5G wireless radiation are too serious to ignore
The safety of 5G technology is finally being brought into serious question
Experts WARN: 5G technology will blanket the Earth with ultra-high microwave frequencies

Si, si, ya sabemos que nos dijeron que Round Up de Monsanto era super seguro y tal y tal....!!!

Harías un pacto con el Diablo? Porque Roma no paga a traidores y sabemos lo que desayuna Saturno ! El Demonio tienta y tu propia avaricia te autodestruye!


----------



## easyridergs (11 Jun 2019)

Pablo Villa dijo:


> IOTA es....... 5G.
> 
> Me apostaría algo que estas noticias están relacionadas....
> 
> ...



IOTA no necesita el 5G. De momento necesita más a Lora-Wan.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## martin chaide (11 Jun 2019)

fracasado. cuanto dinero has perdido ya con tus mierdacoins?


----------



## michinato (11 Jun 2019)

@Negrofuturo , por curiosidad, ¿podrías añadir a tus gráficas el precio que IOTA tuvo en su crowdfunding?



Según leo en foros, en el Crowdfunding, recaudaron unos 500,000 dólares, repartiendo 999,999,999 MIOTAS.



> (41297 * 0.0063) + 930.96250857 = *1191.13360857 BTC*
> 
> 1191.13360857 BTC * 442 USD/BTC = *526481.05 USD*




Es decir, el 21 de diciembre de 2015, cada MIOTA salió a un precio de aproximado de 0,0005$

Pero luego decidieron que 999,999,999 no eran suficientes y que se necesitaban 2,779,530,283 MIOTAS. Hicieron una especie de split y dieron la parte proporcional a los propietarios.


Por lo que realmente el precio de salida de cada MIOTA fue de 0.000189$

Es decir, IOTA ya ha hecho mas de un x1000 (en máximos llegó a superar un x20000).


Me gustaría ver las gráficas de @Negrofuturo con sus lineas rojas y azules actualizadas con esta información. A ver que sale.


Nota: Corregido el cero de más, gracias a @PlanetaOTC por el aviso. (el resto de los cifras creo que no hay que tocarlas)


----------



## PlanetaOTC (11 Jun 2019)

michinato dijo:


> Por lo que realmente el precio de salida de cada MIOTA fue de 0.0000189$



Sobra un cero, en realidad sería 0,000189$


----------



## easyridergs (11 Jun 2019)

https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/397873500326461448/587927754188521472/image0.png

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## martin chaide (11 Jun 2019)

En todo caso lo que tendrías es que explicar el porqué un estado gasta miles de millones de armamento y no va a atacar la red bitcoin por intereses geopolíticos :-D... Si yo he perdido 300 millones de euros es completamente irrelevante para todo esto :-D...
[/QUOTE]

si bitcoin llega a valer 100 veces mas costara 100 veces mas atacar la red .eso no lo cuentas?

con hacer un hardfork y cambiar el algoritmo el gasto y los ASIC para atacar la red resultaran inutiles.

segun tu, la alternativa a bitcoin son cryptos sin prueba de trabajo cuyo coste de atacar la red es ...0

despues de 12 000 post diciendo lo mismo y sin rebatir jamas ningun argumento demuestras 

1) incapacidad absoluta para entender nada 
2) simplemente quieres meter mierda y nada mas.

fin de la historia


----------



## easyridergs (11 Jun 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> En todo caso lo que tendrías es que explicar el porqué un estado gasta miles de millones de armamento y no va a atacar la red bitcoin por intereses geopolíticos :-D... Si yo he perdido 300 millones de euros es completamente irrelevante para todo esto :-D...




segun tu, la alternativa a bitcoin son cryptos sin prueba de trabajo cuyo coste de atacar la red es ...0

[/QUOTE]

Habiendo escrito esto dejas claro que no sabes nada de cryptos. Ten cuidado porque tu mismo te descalificas.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rauxa (11 Jun 2019)

Viendo las top10, veo que Litecoin se ha disparado. Normalmente todas van a la par en las grandes subidas y bajadas.
A qué se debe esta subida sólo en Litecoin?


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Jun 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Viendo las top10, veo que Litecoin se ha disparado. Normalmente todas van a la par en las grandes subidas y bajadas.
> A qué se debe esta subida sólo en Litecoin?



A que tiene el halving dentro de nada.


----------



## Ninoshka (12 Jun 2019)

@Negrofuturo buenas noches!

Si no es mucho pedirte, qué lecturas recomendarías leer a un novata de las inversiones.

Saludos


----------



## Sr.Mojón (12 Jun 2019)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> El tiempo dará o quitara la razón. Las leyes de la termodinámica a las que te refieres pueden estar equivocadas en los terminos actuales.



Bueno, pues hasta aquí he leído.

Ojalá en Bitcoin tuviésemos unos desarrolladores tan ambiciosos como los de vuestra shitcoin, que no sólamente están desarrollando una shitcoin capaz de establecer una flecha del tiempo sin necesidad de recurrir a la prueba de trabajo sino que, además (y supogo que en los ratos libres del café), están descubriendo una nueva termodinámica y una nueva teoría de la información.

Con el vuestro, ya son dos los grupos de desarrolladores que conozco que están "dándole un vuelco" a estas dos ramas de la física. El otro grupo es el de Maidsafe.

La falta de ambición y la incompetencia de los inútiles que están desarrollando Bitcoin debe ser flagrante a ojos de gente como vosotros, que no sólamente os devanáis los sesos en buscar formas de disminuir la entropía de un sistema sin gastar energía, sino que buscáis además revolucionar con ello toda la física.

Las fundaciones corruptas, las rondas de financiación sospechosas, los engaños manifiestos, los testeos en condiciones irreales, las afirmaciones descerebradas, los sablazos a pardillos, etc... todo eso son "minucias". Lo importante es que, tanto vosotros, como los de Maidsafe, vais a revolucionar la física.


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bueno, pues hasta aquí he leído.
> 
> Ojalá en Bitcoin tuviésemos unos desarrolladores tan ambiciosos como los de vuestra shitcoin, que no sólamente están desarrollando una shitcoin capaz de establecer una flecha del tiempo sin necesidad de recurrir a la prueba de trabajo sino que, además (y supogo que en los ratos libres del café), están descubriendo una nueva termodinámica y una nueva teoría de la información.
> 
> ...



About Us | MaidSafe

Meet the Team | IOTA


----------



## PlanetaOTC (12 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> About Us | MaidSafe
> 
> Meet the Team | IOTA



Hola compañero,

Con los links supongo que te refieres a la diferencia de equipo entre un proyecto y otro, ¿verdad?


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Jun 2019)

PlanetaOTC dijo:


> Hola compañero,
> 
> Con los links supongo que te refieres a la diferencia de equipo entre un proyecto y otro, ¿verdad?



Efectivamente, creo que no hay que tener mucho ojo para darse cuenta de algunas cosas.


----------



## PlanetaOTC (12 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Efectivamente, creo que no hay que tener mucho ojo para darse cuenta de algunas cosas.



Sí, opino igual. Se les ve bastante profesionales a los integrantes de la IF. Estoy participando en el canal oficial en Discord desde este pasado fin de semana y es increíble el soporte y la comunidad que hay detrás del proyecto.

Según decían anoche, Hans está dando respuestas a cada una de las preguntas y dudas que han surgido en torno al Coordicide estos días...


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Jun 2019)

PlanetaOTC dijo:


> Sí, opino igual. Se les ve bastante profesionales a los integrantes de la IF. Estoy participando en el canal oficial en Discord desde este pasado fin de semana y es increíble el soporte y la comunidad que hay detrás del proyecto.
> 
> Según decían anoche, Hans está dando respuestas a cada una de las preguntas y dudas que han surgido en torno al Coordicide estos días...



Ah si, Hans Moog, Early Adopter de Bitcoin, independiente el tío financieramente y es el primero en la lista de agradecimientos del paper de Popov del coordicidio. En su día fue el que implementó los autosnapshots de los nodos. El tío debe de ser un fenómeno. Igual Come from Beyond se pone celoso.

Tiene pinta de perroflauta o del prota de piratas del Caribe, me pregunto si se debe todo a los porros.


----------



## PlanetaOTC (12 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ah si, Hans Moog, Early Adopter de Bitcoin, independiente el tío financieramente y es el primero en la lista de agradecimientos del paper de Popov del coordicidio. En su día fue el que implementó los autosnapshots de los nodos. El tío debe de ser un fenómeno. Igual Come from Beyond se pone celoso.
> 
> Tiene pinta de perroflauta o del prota de piratas del Caribe, me pregunto si se debe todo a los porros.



Come from Beyond es una especie de genio por lo que tengo entendido, ¿cierto?


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Jun 2019)

PlanetaOTC dijo:


> Come from Beyond es una especie de genio por lo que tengo entendido, ¿cierto?



Si, pero es bastante troll y es mejor que se dedique a trabajar y a no trolear por las redes sociales.


----------



## bmbnct (12 Jun 2019)




----------



## martin chaide (12 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bueno, pues hasta aquí he leído.
> 
> Ojalá en Bitcoin tuviésemos unos desarrolladores tan ambiciosos como los de vuestra shitcoin, que no sólamente están desarrollando una shitcoin capaz de establecer una flecha del tiempo sin necesidad de recurrir a la prueba de trabajo sino que, además (y supogo que en los ratos libres del café), están descubriendo una nueva termodinámica y una nueva teoría de la información.
> 
> ...



Ese es el nivelazo de los jimberzores estos. admiten q para q su altcoin funcione tienen q cambiar las leyes que rigen el universo desde hace 15000 millones de años. y se kedan tan panchos.


----------



## easyridergs (12 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bueno, pues hasta aquí he leído.
> 
> Ojalá en Bitcoin tuviésemos unos desarrolladores tan ambiciosos como los de vuestra shitcoin, que no sólamente están desarrollando una shitcoin capaz de establecer una flecha del tiempo sin necesidad de recurrir a la prueba de trabajo sino que, además (y supogo que en los ratos libres del café), están descubriendo una nueva termodinámica y una nueva teoría de la información.
> 
> ...



Te veo nervioso, quizás el psiquiatra te recetaría algún ansiolítico bueno que te relajara un poco. Es mejor que empieces a asumir que el POS del BTC chino lo va a llevar a cero. Estas en manos de Xi Jinping.


----------



## paketazo (12 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Te veo nervioso, quizás el psiquiatra te recetaría algún ansiolítico bueno que te relajara un poco. Es mejor que empieces a asumir que el POS del BTC chino lo va a llevar a cero. Estas en manos de Xi Jinping.



Se han generado demasiados intereses en torno a BTC, y una gran mayoría de empresas privadas, dependen casi única y exclusivamente de que BTC sea un dios en su Olimpo.

Imaginemos por un momento que BTC fuera un fraude, pero que no se pudiera demostrar de manera fehaciente... los mineros Chinos harían todo lo posible por mantener la duda, y tratar por todos los medios de que BTC sea aceptado como nuevo paradigma.

Por otra parte, los vendedores de ASICs les sucederá lo mismo, no interesaría pensar en que BTC pudiera ser un "engendro" inútil, pues el deterioro en la cuenta de resultados sería duro.

Pensemos ahora en los exchanges...kraken, coinbase, binance...¿les interesa que BTC sea un "timo"?

Luego todos los teóricos "vendehumos" que pululan por todas partes y tienen algún tipo de interés económico en la existencia de BTC ... ¿quieren la destrucción de BTC?


Se ha creado un ecosistema que se retroalimenta. Tenemos que abrir la mente y entender que cuando algo existe, y de ese algo depende un ecosistema económico y social, habrá un interés enorme por ese grupo de que ese algo persista y crezca.

¿pensemos en el fenómeno OVNI?... películas, documentales, series, videntes, abducidos, ¿cuanto cash genera eso al año?...

BTC tiene cuerda para rato...sea o no el nuevo paradigma...en ocasiones simplemente sembrar la duda es suficiente para existir...si no que se lo digan a todas las religiones y sectas que pueblan el terruño.

Si IOTA logra ponerse a ese nivel dará igual que tarden 100 años en esperar que el coordinador se suicide, o que Qubic tarde 20 años en implementarse, o que IOT sea solo un sueño húmedo en la mente de unos ideólogos... lo importante en generar un grupo de interés lo suficientemente grande como para que se retroalimente.

Un saludo


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Jun 2019)

,
Afortunadamente es otro Hans del que estamos hablando. El del martillo es incansable el cabrón.


----------



## easyridergs (12 Jun 2019)

Piensa que ese POW en realidad es una ilusión. Realmente ese POW es POS porque esa prueba de trabajo se realiza con un un hardware y una energía que se debe adquirir. Y se ha demostrado que se puede acumular y concentrar ese POS en una sola zona, en este caso China, y hacerse con el control de ese supuesto POW que realmente es POS.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zz00zz (12 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bueno, pues hasta aquí he leído.
> 
> Ojalá en Bitcoin tuviésemos unos desarrolladores tan ambiciosos como los de vuestra shitcoin, que no sólamente están desarrollando una shitcoin capaz de establecer una flecha del tiempo sin necesidad de recurrir a la prueba de trabajo sino que, además (y supogo que en los ratos libres del café), están descubriendo una nueva termodinámica y una nueva teoría de la información.
> 
> ...





Mojon CORRE vende todos tus anacronicos_btc y compra Maidsafe JJJJAAAAAA

Y deja de apoyarte con la fisica de la entropia y la flecha del tiempo que meas fuera del tiesto.

Vives en el tiempo anterior a Copernico que creian que el Universo “criptoesfera” giraba alrededor de la Tierra “ btc ”.


----------



## easyridergs (13 Jun 2019)

El POS puede ser de tokens o de recursos. En este caso el POS de BTC es de hardware y energía (recursos). Con la concentración de POS BTC chino se ha demostrado efectivamente que es un fracaso y que BTC está totalmente centralizado, es lo que tiene ser una estafa POS.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ninoshka (13 Jun 2019)

Oh! escuché un par de videos sobre él en el discord Criptolandia, para él practicamente todo es "un cuento".

Investigaré a profundidad, muchas gracias por sus recomendaciones!


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> El POS puede ser de tokens o de recursos. En este caso el POS de BTC es de hardware y energía (recursos). Con la concentración de POS BTC chino se ha demostrado efectivamente que es un fracaso y que BTC está totalmente centralizado, es lo que tiene ser una estafa POS.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



POS: Proof of Shanghai.


----------



## Corcho (13 Jun 2019)

Buenos días criptomaniacos, parece que el litecoon por fin se relaja un poco, como se nota ese halving


----------



## martin chaide (13 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Piensa que ese POW en realidad es una ilusión. Realmente ese POW es POS porque esa prueba de trabajo se realiza con un un hardware y una energía que se debe adquirir. Y se ha demostrado que se puede acumular y concentrar ese POS en una sola zona, en este caso China, y hacerse con el control de ese supuesto POW que realmente es POS.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



creo q eres el primero en el mundo q se ha dado cuenta que bitcoin es POS. igual eres un genio aunque no lo parezcas.


----------



## easyridergs (13 Jun 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> creo q eres el primero en el mundo q se ha dado cuenta que bitcoin es POS. igual eres un genio aunque no lo parezcas.



El problema es que hay mucha gente que hace pasar a BTC por POW cuando realmente es POS. No hay ninguna crypto que sea POW, eso no existe, los hechos lo han demostrado, BTC es el mejor ejemplo. Ahora hace falta ver si IOTA consigue hacer un sistema que realmente no sea POS.


----------



## martin chaide (13 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> El problema es que hay mucha gente que hace pasar a BTC por POW cuando realmente es POS. No hay ninguna crypto que sea POW, eso no existe, los hechos lo han demostrado, BTC es el mejor ejemplo. Ahora hace falta ver si IOTA consigue hacer un sistema que realmente no sea POS.



me da un poco de verguenza contestar a una gilipollecez de tal calibre pero en fin...

en un sistema POS el ataque no cuesta nada, la misma capitalizacion sirve para atacar el sistema, el dinero del ataque NO SE PIERDE

en un sistema POW , para atacar la cadena tienes que gastar energia, esa energia es dinero que SI SE PIERDE

la diferencia es abismal y hay que ser un poco mongolo para no darse cuenta.


----------



## barborico (13 Jun 2019)

Yo también creo que es tontico.


----------



## easyridergs (13 Jun 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> me da un poco de verguenza contestar a una gilipollecez de tal calibre pero en fin...
> 
> en un sistema POS el ataque no cuesta nada, la misma capitalizacion sirve para atacar el sistema, el dinero del ataque NO SE PIERDE
> 
> ...



Estaría bien que antes de disparar pensaras un poco. Intentaré que ahora lo entiendas.

Es totalmente falso que atacar un POS sea gratis, primero tienes que hacerte con la mayoría del stake de tokens con todo el coste que conlleva, una vez lo has conseguido y puedes hacerte con el control de ese sistema POS tenderá a valer cero y habrás perdido toda la inversión. Tenderá a valer cero porque si hablamos de un sistema DLT de verdad, no de una pantomima, ese token perderá la confianza de el resto de actores y como los tokens tienen pares de cotización, no cotizan sobre ellos mismos, dejará de tener ningún tipo de demanda tendiendo su valor a cero y perdiendo la mayor parte de la inversión. Ya se han vivido bajones importantes en cotizaciones por fallas de seguridad o ataques. Tienes que pensar que los DLT no son entes aislados sino que actúan en un entorno con múltiples actores donde lo más importante es la confianza. Olvídate del esquema actual donde la capitalización del mercado es tan baja que entre mineros y exchanges pueden solo ellos mover el mercado al son que les convenga. Fíjate en los movimientos coordinados en la cotización de los diversos valores, no es casual su sincronización.

El POS de BTC, es un POS que genera la entropía que tanto os gusta en base al stake de recursos. Cuando esos recursos están en manos de unos pocos hace que atacarlo sea relativamente barato. Si controlas la tecnología (desarrollo y fabricación de HW de minado) y controlas la energía (posees las fuentes generadoras), sin tener en cuenta factores medioambientales, salariales, derechos laborales, libertades básicas, etc, hace que atacar BTC sea barato, además todos esos recursos una vez eliminado BTC pueden ser reorientados a otras necesidades como la fabricación de cualquier otro producto que sea demando en el momento. Creo que no hace falta añadir que un ataque del gobierno Chino a BTC haría que el mismo tendiera a cero, más y teniendo en cuenta que el mayor valor de BTC es su supuesta seguridad.

Como ves, la cosas ni son tan claras ni son tan sencillas como aparentan y lo que puede parecer a priori una ventaja en algún momento de la partida se te puede convertir en una gran desventaja.

Saludos


----------



## martin chaide (13 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Estaría bien que antes de disparar pensaras un poco. Intentaré que ahora lo entiendas.
> 
> Es totalmente falso que atacar un POS sea gratis, primero tienes que hacerte con la mayoría del stake de tokens con todo el coste que conlleva, una vez lo has conseguido y puedes hacerte con el control de ese sistema POS tenderá a valer cero y habrás perdido toda la inversión...blao blao



entonces POS es una cosa buena? entonces es bueno q bitcoin sea POs, ya me quedo mas trankilo


----------



## easyridergs (13 Jun 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> entonces POS es una cosa buena? entonces es bueno q bitcoin sea POs, ya me quedo mas trankilo



No, el POS es malo porque lleva asociado un coste económico que siempre en mayor o menor medida será adquirible. Lo mejor es un sistema basado en la confianza y que esta no se pueda comprar. Que sea difícil ganarla y muy fácil perderla.


----------



## martin chaide (13 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> No, el POS es malo porque lleva asociado un coste económico que siempre en mayor o menor medida será adquirible. Lo mejor es un sistema basado en la confianza y que esta no se pueda comprar. Que sea difícil ganarla y muy fácil perderla.



Eso ya esta inventado, se llama dinero FIAT


----------



## easyridergs (13 Jun 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> Eso ya esta inventado, se llama dinero FIAT



No me seas otra vez simplista. En el FIAT la confianza viene impuesta.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (13 Jun 2019)

Así atacar a BTC es gratis ya que es POS. Peor lo pones.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## martin chaide (13 Jun 2019)

me doy de baja en el foro. me hace perder el tiempo y contamina el cerebro. ya no tengo nada q aportar. que os vaya bien.


----------



## pldordyuk (13 Jun 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> me doy de baja en el foro. me hace perder el tiempo y contamina el cerebro. ya no tengo nada q aportar. que os vaya bien.



cierra al salir


----------



## easyridergs (13 Jun 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> me doy de baja en el foro. me hace perder el tiempo y contamina el cerebro. ya no tengo nada q aportar. que os vaya bien.



No te desesperes. Quieres apostar por algo que realmente NO va a ser POS como BTC. Algo que sí va a ser realmente descentralizado y libre. Aquí tienes la solución:



Ya se que es complejo, esto no es una simple máquina de escribir, es una computadora con toda su complejidad, pero por mucho que no lo entiendas, no va a dejar de hacerse realidad.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (13 Jun 2019)

martin chaide dijo:


> me doy de baja en el foro. me hace perder el tiempo y contamina el cerebro. ya no tengo nada q aportar. que os vaya bien.



No te vayas hombre! No ves que están de pataleta porque su shitcoin no ha pumpeado?

No pierdas el tiempo con ellos, no tienen ninguna intención de entender bitcoin (yo ya lo intente con easyridergs y con el trolete de Divad y este es del mismo palo), solo pasando por el purgatorio al ser estafados, lo entenderán.

Te ánimo a que los pases al ignore, es la auténtica salud.
Pues anda que no han pasado por aquí troles con la matraca de Bcash, antes con Maidsafe, Peercoin que era POW y POS.... en unos meses cuando su shitcoin se haya hundido, desaparecerán; eso si, no esperes que vuelvan reconociendo que han sido estafados, si acaso volverán con otro nick.


----------



## easyridergs (13 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> No te vayas hombre! No ves que están de pataleta porque su shitcoin no ha pumpeado?
> 
> No pierdas el tiempo con ellos, no tienen ninguna intención de entender bitcoin (yo ya lo intente con easyridergs y con el trolete de Divad y este es del mismo palo), solo pasando por el purgatorio al ser estafados, lo entenderán.
> 
> ...



No puedes demostrar que BTC no es POS, eso que tanto odias.

Ya lo único que te queda es el precio. 

Pronto no te quedará nada.


----------



## bmbnct (13 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> No puedes demostrar que BTC no es POS, eso que tanto odias.
> 
> Ya lo único que te queda es el precio.
> 
> Pronto no te quedará nada.



No voy a perder el tiempo contigo tontin, ya lo hice hace tiempo y aprendí la lección; entiendo que queráis crear polémica para que se hable de vuestro libro y así los novatos lo compren pero yo no os voy ayudar y ánimo al resto a que no lo haga tampoco.


----------



## Divad (13 Jun 2019)

@bmbnct en vuestro hilo os espera un ejercicio de mates Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XIV


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> No voy a perder el tiempo contigo tontin, ya lo hice hace tiempo y aprendí la lección; entiendo que queráis crear polémica para que se hable de vuestro libro y así los novatos lo compren pero yo no os voy ayudar y ánimo al resto a que no lo haga tampoco.



Este mercado no es lo que va a mover el precio de IOTA, esto no va de minoristas ni de personas, va de m2m. Es una necesidad que existe y va a ser cubierta si o si, y Bitcoin, que es un gran invento, no sirve para ese mercado.


----------



## bmbnct (13 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Este mercado no es lo que va a mover el precio de IOTA, esto no va de minoristas ni de personas, va de m2m. Es una necesidad que existe y va a ser cubierta si o si, y Bitcoin, que es un gran invento, no sirve para ese mercado.



Ya hay implementaciones para LN que se están desarrollando para cubrir este espectro. 

Es posible configurar nodos de Lightning Network con dispositivos de gama baja | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, blockchains y criptomonedas

Lightning Network x IoT(LoT); Potential, challenges and solutions

Creo que ya debatimos esto hace tiempo y si no me confundo me comentaste que los dispositvos IoT necesitaban enviar informacion entre ellos; cuando salio esto me acorde de esa discusion:

multi: implement WIP extra onion blob encoding scheme as prep for AMP and beyond by Roasbeef · Pull Request #31 · lightningnetwork/lightning-onion

Viene a decir que es posible añadir datos adicionales que viajan junto con el paquete Onion en un paquete llamado "Extra Onion Blob".


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Ya hay implementaciones para LN que se están desarrollando para cubrir este espectro.
> 
> Es posible configurar nodos de Lightning Network con dispositivos de gama baja | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, blockchains y criptomonedas
> 
> ...



LN tarda 10 minutos para abrir un canal y tiene tarifas, aunque muy pequeñas. Cuando se trata de transacciones de 0.001 cm eso no es viable y ese es un caso de uso que se presume muy habitual en pequeños dispositivos. 

Imagina por otro lado que tienes que tienes que pagar un peaje y no has abierto aún un canal con la maquina que te abre paso. Me puedo imaginar la cola que se monta hasta que se formalice el pago. 

Y hay una cosa más, para mi la más importante, la estandarización de los fabricantes. No veo que los organismos que estandarizan protocolos estén trabajando en esa estandarización de Bitcoin para el iot. En cambio IOTA ya es un estándar para ecl@ss y está en un proceso de estandarización muy avanzado con Object Manager group. Esas organizaciones son las que deciden en ese terreno y la industria va detrás.


----------



## bmbnct (13 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> LN tarda 10 minutos para abrir un canal y tiene tarifas, aunque muy pequeñas. Cuando se trata de transacciones de 0.001 cm eso no es viable y ese es un caso de uso que se presume muy habitual en pequeños dispositivos.
> 
> Imagina por otro lado que tienes que tienes que pagar un peaje y no has abierto aún un canal con la maquina que te abre paso. Me puedo imaginar la cola que se monta hasta que se formalice el pago.
> 
> Y hay una cosa más, para mi la más importante, la estandarización de los fabricantes. No veo que los organismos que estandarizan protocolos estén trabajando en esa estandarización de Bitcoin para el iot. En cambio IOTA ya es un estándar para ecl@ss y está en un proceso de estandarización muy avanzado con Object Manager group. Esas organizaciones son las que deciden en ese terreno y la industria va detrás.



Con que los dispositivos tengan uno o dos canales ya es suficiente para tener comunicación entre ellos de forma indefinida, no es necesario un canal para cada dispositivo.

Sobre los estándares, no es necesario un nodo bitcoin en los dispositivos y como digo ya hay una implementación para IOT que es posible compilarla para casi cualquier tipo de CPU.


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Con que los dispositivos tengan uno o dos canales ya es suficiente para tener comunicación entre ellos de forma indefinida, no es necesario un canal para cada dispositivo.
> 
> Sobre los estándares, no es necesario un nodo bitcoin en los dispositivos y como digo ya hay una implementación para IOT que es posible compilarla para casi cualquier tipo de CPU.



El estándar si es importante para determinar que moneda va a usar una wallet de un automóvil, en el dispositivo de carga inteligente o la moneda que se use comúnmente en un data market. No se pueden usar 20 protocolos para un estándar de pagos iot del mismo modo que no usamos más que un protocolo para navegar por Internet. 

Es posible que BTC se convierta en el oro 2.0 o en una moneda refugio para ricos, pero en el terreno iot la veo muy por detrás de IOTA, saludos.


----------



## easyridergs (13 Jun 2019)

Joder no tienes ni un puto argumento, ni por pequeño que sea, para rebatir que BTC no sea una estafa POS.

Puede que creas que descalificando a tus adversarios puedas ganar algo de credibilidad, pero esas descalificaciones en base a la disensión de opiniones, y tu falta de argumentación sobre fundamentales, lo que hacen es denotar que desconoces lo que es una verdadera DLT dejándote como un completo ignorante.


----------



## easyridergs (13 Jun 2019)

BTC nunca va a poder ser ningún standard en IOT por una cosa muy fácil, todas sus transacciones tienen comisiones y así es imposible trabajar con dispositivos IOT, así de fácil. No es asumible pagar comisiones por cada envío de datos no monetarios.

La solución LN es otra estafa y hay que destacar que va por fuera de la cadena de bloques siendo CENTRALIZADA y totalmente vulnerable a la manipulación. Esto hace que LN se cargue de un plumazo uno de los conceptos básicos de una DLT que es la confianza entre los actores que intervienen.

Cualquier intento de asimilar BTC a IOT es un intento de estafa. Nadie a día de hoy a podido implementar nada sobre BTC con funcionalidad IOT, básicamente porque es imposible.

Solo hay una alternativa viable y descentralizada en IOT y se llama IOTA porque no tiene comisión ninguna, tiene servicio gratuito de envío de info encryptada y todo el proceso es onchain, es decir, dentro de la DLT.


----------



## bmbnct (13 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El estándar si es importante para determinar que moneda va a usar una wallet de un automóvil, en el dispositivo de carga inteligente o la moneda que se use comúnmente en un data market. No se pueden usar 20 protocolos para un estándar de pagos iot del mismo modo que no usamos más que un protocolo para navegar por Internet.
> 
> Es posible que BTC se convierta en el oro 2.0 o en una moneda refugio para ricos, pero en el terreno iot la veo muy por detrás de IOTA, saludos.



Si, estoy de acuerdo contigo respecto al estándar y los protocolos; veremos que sucede en el futuro pero como sabes, bitcoin es más que una moneda, que sea utilizado como ello no implica que sea su único proposito. 
Segundas capas de bitcoin (no solo LN) pueden absorber múltiples funciones de otras, sin ir más lejos de Ethereum; si se cumple lo que indica este artículo: Ethereum: Running Out of Gas 
RSK podría llevarse todos los Smart Contracts que se ejecutan actualmente en su plataforma.
Con otras coins que ofrecen privacidad ocurre lo mismo, y con el mercado IOT en mi opinión también pero ya veremos...


----------



## Corcho (13 Jun 2019)

Chainlink esta subiendo un 70% por si a alguien le interesa... Por lo de google


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Este mercado no es lo que va a mover el precio de IOTA, esto no va de minoristas ni de personas, va de m2m. Es una necesidad que existe y va a ser cubierta si o si, y Bitcoin, que es un gran invento, no sirve para ese mercado.



Una de las cualidades que más intencionadamente "olvidan" los pumpeadores de shitcoins sobre el PoW es, precísamente, que la cadena de bloques es la única (repito con mayúsculas) LA ÚNICA forma verdaderamente autónoma que existe de comunicar valor entre dos máquinas sin necesidad de la intervención humana.

Cualquier otra alternativa al PoW termina dependiendo de la intervención humana porque la cadena de bloques elimina cualquier barrera de acceso al sistema.

Los sistemas PoS terminan dependiendo de que un humano le tenga que decir a la máquina cuál es la IP de un servidor seguro y fiable del que descargarse los balances de las direcciones, cuáles son los nodos que forman parte del clúster económico que solucionará cualquier desajuste o dónde descargarse periódicamente los checkpoints que consolidan la cadena de bloques.

Así que la única solución real que existe hoy en día para la comunicación de valor entre máquinas de manera autónoma es encadenando pruebas de trabajo. No hay otra.


----------



## tastas (13 Jun 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Mala fama aparte lo cual desconozco... te está dando la mitad más que cualquier otro exchange...



No te está dando nada. Se está quedando tu Bitcoin y si pagas tu deuda pues ya veremos.
Y no parece que llegue a Ponzi ya que no prometen beneficios pero descuenta que operarán con reserva fraccionaria.
Y descuenta que no pedirán papeles a menos que les venga en ganas no pagarte o les haga una visita el tío Sam o su primo Gerald.

Taptap


----------



## Divad (13 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> BTC nunca va a poder ser ningún standard en IOT por una cosa muy fácil, todas sus transacciones tienen comisiones y así es imposible trabajar con dispositivos IOT, así de fácil. No es asumible pagar comisiones por cada envío de datos no monetarios.
> 
> La solución LN es otra estafa y hay que destacar que va por fuera de la cadena de bloques siendo CENTRALIZADA y totalmente vulnerable a la manipulación. Esto hace que LN se cargue de un plumazo uno de los conceptos básicos de una DLT que es la confianza entre los actores que intervienen.
> 
> ...










Si queda algún bitcoñito vivo es porque son parientes de las cucarachas


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Una de las cualidades que más intencionadamente "olvidan" los pumpeadores de shitcoins sobre el PoW es, precísamente, que la cadena de bloques es la única (repito con mayúsculas) LA ÚNICA forma verdaderamente autónoma que existe de comunicar valor entre dos máquinas sin necesidad de la intervención humana.
> 
> Cualquier otra alternativa al PoW termina dependiendo de la intervención humana porque la cadena de bloques elimina cualquier barrera de acceso al sistema.
> 
> ...



Todo eso se lo cuentas a estas empresas, que metan billones de transacciones para por el cuello de botella de la cadena de bloques, que tengan que pagar tarifas por micro transacciones o por enviar un pequeño paquete de datos. Lo siento, pero para el mundo del iot, Bitcoin no es la solución. Está por ver si es IOTA, pero desde luego para un verdadero Internet de las cosas y de las fábricas inteligentes, Bitcoin no sirve.


----------



## Divad (13 Jun 2019)

Ejercicio simple de mates; Revalorización



> 1 BTC = 7.000€ ATH = 20.000€
> 1 ETH = 214€ ATH = 1200€
> 1 EOS = 5,54€ ATH = 20€
> 1 IOTA = 0.37€ ATH = 5€
> ...



Si no fuese especulador y quisiera algo seguro me decantaría por IOTA. De querer más pasta ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer cada uno...


----------



## Núm3r0 7 (13 Jun 2019)

pldordyuk dijo:


> cierra al salir



Mejor que deje abierto para que corra el aire.


----------



## pldordyuk (13 Jun 2019)

Pac0 dijo:


> Mejor que deje abierto para que corra el aire.



No que se nos escapa el gato


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (14 Jun 2019)

tastas dijo:


> No te está dando nada. Se está quedando tu Bitcoin y si pagas tu deuda pues ya veremos.
> Y no parece que llegue a Ponzi ya que no prometen beneficios pero descuenta que operarán con reserva fraccionaria.
> Y descuenta que no pedirán papeles a menos que les venga en ganas no pagarte o les haga una visita el tío Sam o su primo Gerald.
> 
> Taptap



1 Como cualquier exchange (una vez q no se posees las claves, todo depende de a quien se las dejes, pero éstos al menos te anticipan la mitad)
2 No, no operan con reserva fraccionaria, revisa el texto


----------



## mathobarca (14 Jun 2019)

"Libra" será la criptomoneda de Facebook, tendrá el apoyo de grandes compañías como Visa, Mastercard o Paypal y llegará en 2020 según el WSJ


----------



## bmbnct (14 Jun 2019)

US customers to be blocked from trading on Binance.com - The Block


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Jun 2019)

mathobarca dijo:


> "Libra" será la criptomoneda de Facebook, tendrá el apoyo de grandes compañías como Visa, Mastercard o Paypal y llegará en 2020 según el WSJ



Es tether, solo que ahora respaldado por una de las compañías más sucias del Nasdaq. Lo único bueno es que cuando salga se hablará más de las cryptos.


----------



## paketazo (14 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> US customers to be blocked from trading on Binance.com - The Block



Parece que finalmente todos los exchanges que quieran currar en serio van a tener que instalar sus sedes en paraísos fiscales/repúblicas bananeras.

*Primero te ignoran, después se ríen de ti, luego te atacan, entonces ganas*

Estamos en el punto 3 y llevamos ahí instalados ya varios años, presupongo que si se aguanta en esta línea 3 o 4 años más, llegaremos al punto 4...algo que creo inevitable.


Los que pretendáis comprar algo en breve, os recomiendo que uséis los 2BTC que permite binance sin dar demasiados datos, ya que si joden a los usuarios de USA en breve, los europeos nos sentiremos discriminados y exigiremos que nosotros tampoco se nos permita operar en binance, y pediremos por favor que nos agranden el ojal sin vaselina.

Un saludo


----------



## easyridergs (14 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> La cadena de bloques es la única (repito con mayúsculas) LA ÚNICA forma verdaderamente autónoma que existe de comunicar valor entre dos máquinas sin necesidad de la intervención



Excelente aportación, acabas de eliminar a Lightning de la funcionalidad IOT y M2M. LN siempre la habéis defendido como vuestra solución de BTC para el IOT y M2M, pero LN funciona fuera de la cadena de bloques, así LN no puede utilizarse para IOT o M2M según tus propios argumentos.

Lo comparto totalmente, un sistema fuera de la cadena de bloques y centralizado como LIGHTNING no sirve para transmitir valor entre máquinas.

El problema es que el POW de BTC es en realidad un sistema POS entrópico, esto lo hace caro, lento e ineficiente. La consecuencia es que imposibilita a BTC para el envío de datos y micropagos entre máquinas.

BTC está centralizado con la mayoría de se POS en China, así que no puede ser reserva de valor ya que podemos perder la inversión en función de la voluntad del gobierno chino. BTC según Mojon tampoco sirve pata IOT ¿Qué le queda a BTC? Probablemente desaparecer. ¿Qué nos queda a nosotros? Confiar en que IOTA sea un éxito.


----------



## barborico (14 Jun 2019)

No falla, cuando el tontico asoma, btc subiendo y su shit bajando


----------



## Bucanero (14 Jun 2019)

Para lo que nos gusta IOTA recién sacado del horno del genial valdeante. Lo he visto y me ha recordado a termineitor. En particular a skynet.


----------



## pldordyuk (14 Jun 2019)

Bucanero dijo:


> Para lo que nos gusta IOTA recién sacado del horno del genial valdeante. Lo he visto y me ha recordado a termineitor. En particular a skynet.



que le gusta la ayahuasca al magufo, así está de corgao


----------



## easyridergs (14 Jun 2019)

barborico dijo:


> No falla, cuando el tontico asoma, btc subiendo y su shit bajando



No eres corto ni nada, compra compra BTC a 8000 y pico, que eres un lince.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Jun 2019)

Bucanero dijo:


> Para lo que nos gusta IOTA recién sacado del horno del genial valdeante. Lo he visto y me ha recordado a termineitor. En particular a skynet.



Habrá que mirarlo, el tema oráculos y computación subcontratada es fascinante, por lo general Valdeande es bastante visionario, pero a veces se lia un poco y además mete magufadas de por medio.


----------



## Elementarium (15 Jun 2019)

A que cripto le meteríais ahora mismo?


----------



## Ninoshka (15 Jun 2019)

Conclusión?.... "que les den..." a los amantes del BTC, por obtusos jiji


----------



## lurker (15 Jun 2019)

Elementarium dijo:


> A que cripto le meteríais ahora mismo?



con el tema del bloqueo en USA de Binance el mercado está en busca de un nuevo exchange, así que yo tendría un ojo puesto en tokens de exchanges como Nash , BEaxy, BGG, KCS...
(y de paso paso mi referral para el inminente exchange de NAsh)
Nash Bitcoin giveaway | Refer friends and win up to $100,000


----------



## barborico (16 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> No eres corto ni nada, compra compra BTC a 8000 y pico, que eres un lince.



Gracias por la señal de compra


----------



## easyridergs (16 Jun 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Gracias por la señal de compra



Por no saber no sabes ni de MATES.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pablo Villa (17 Jun 2019)

*Apagado de la torre celular después de quejas sobre el cúmulo de cáncer en escolares*

Cell Tower Shutdown After Complaints About Cancer-Cluster In School Kids


----------



## Pirro (18 Jun 2019)

El mercado está cerca de triplicar los mínimos de hace seis meses, dejando la capitalización de mercado a nivel global en los mismos niveles que a finales de Noviembre de 2017, 290.000 millones, antes del brutal pico especulativo de aquel diciembre irracional. En aquel mes de noviembre en este hilo se llenaban varias páginas por días y hoy día se mueve menos que Echenique en un apagón de tres días.

Personalmente elijo la cifra de 300.000 millones como hito para empezar a creerme que hay realmente un cambio de tendencia y no un bull trap. En cualquier caso los fundamentales siempre han estado ahí, los últimos acontecimientos geopolíticos los refuerzan y son a mi humilde entender jodida y putamente alcistas.

Ya en qué mierdas lograrán ir a rebufo de Bitcoin no me atrevería a apostar, pero vamos, lo que parece claro es que vienen toros. Enormes.


----------



## paketazo (18 Jun 2019)

Pirro dijo:


> El mercado está cerca de triplicar los mínimos de hace seis meses, dejando la capitalización de mercado a nivel global en los mismos niveles que a finales de Noviembre de 2017, 290.000 millones, antes del brutal pico especulativo de aquel diciembre irracional. En aquel mes de noviembre en este hilo se llenaban varias páginas por días y hoy día se mueve menos que Echenique en un apagón de tres días.
> 
> Personalmente elijo la cifra de 300.000 millones como hito para empezar a creerme que hay realmente un cambio de tendencia y no un bull trap. En cualquier caso los fundamentales siempre han estado ahí, los últimos acontecimientos geopolíticos los refuerzan y son a mi humilde entender jodida y putamente alcistas.
> 
> Ya en qué mierdas lograrán ir a rebufo de Bitcoin no me atrevería a apostar, pero vamos, lo que parece claro es que vienen toros. Enormes.



BTC se ha nutrido desde los 3500 y muchas coins no han logrado ni seguirlo en dólares. Esto ya sucedió en el pasado, un símil que lo define sería que primero come el jefe y luego pueden comer los del resto del grupo según su situación dentro de este y por orden.

Probablemente si se da un trasvase en próximas semanas, proyectos como ETH, Monero, Dash, EOS...y otros que están con desarrollo activo atraigan parte de los BTC a modo principalmente especulativo en un primer momento.

El rifle está cargado, ahora falta confirmar que la pólvora no esté mojada y cuales son los blancos que se benefician.

Como se habla últimamente de IOTA mucho, añadir que es de las que peor lo ha hecho en estas semanas, y justo a partir de casi ya debería de reaccionar en cuanto a su valoración...la teoría de la acumulación puede ser dura de aceptar en este caso concreto, pero de momento es plausible.

Yo pienso que si el ambiente internacional se enrarece más, BTC será la más beneficiada, seguida de las más "viejas" del top (ETH, LTC, Monero...), la respuesta en breve como dice Pirro

Un saludo


----------



## plus ultra (18 Jun 2019)

Pirro dijo:


> El mercado está cerca de triplicar los mínimos de hace seis meses, dejando la capitalización de mercado a nivel global en los mismos niveles que a finales de Noviembre de 2017, 290.000 millones, antes del brutal pico especulativo de aquel diciembre irracional. En aquel mes de noviembre en este hilo se llenaban varias páginas por días y hoy día se mueve menos que Echenique en un apagón de tres días.
> 
> Personalmente elijo la cifra de 300.000 millones como hito para empezar a creerme que hay realmente un cambio de tendencia y no un bull trap. En cualquier caso los fundamentales siempre han estado ahí, los últimos acontecimientos geopolíticos los refuerzan y son a mi humilde entender jodida y putamente alcistas.
> 
> Ya en qué mierdas lograrán ir a rebufo de Bitcoin no me atrevería a apostar, pero vamos, lo que parece claro es que vienen toros. Enormes.



Desde hace tiempo que no es si sera o no sera es simplemente cuando sera.

Creo que la mayoria sabemos que el "limpia botas" ha sacado su dinero que llevo al pico de 2017,entonces de quien ese dinero?

Hace un año

Google y Facebook prohíben los anuncios de ‘criptomonedas’

Hoy

Facebook prepara una criptomoneda con apoyo de las instituciones bancarias

Facebook, a Visa, Mastercard, Vodafone, PayPal, eBay, Spotify, Uber, Lyft, Booking Holdings (propietaria de Booking.com, Priceline.com y Kayak.com) y la firma argentina de comercio electrónico Mercado Libre, entre otras. (por ahora)

Cosas como estan ponen en peligro al 90% de proyectos y hablo de 5-10 "serios" que puede haber,pero nos dan la razon a los que mas de una vez hemos dicho que si alguna "corporación" quisiera utilizar criptos,que los iba a llevar a coger algo que esta repartido entre 4 "frikis" y no crear una ellos? pues lo han hecho,la navaja de ockan siempre esta ahi.



GRIN lleva un mes bastante bueno y aparte de la subida esperada de IOTA tambien creo que XRP y TRON podrian tener su correspondiente subida.

Quien unico tiene el futuro asegurado es BTC.


----------



## digipl (18 Jun 2019)

plus ultra dijo:


> Desde hace tiempo que no es si sera o no sera es simplemente cuando sera.
> 
> Facebook prepara una criptomoneda con apoyo de las instituciones bancarias
> 
> ...



Esta vez parece que va en serio y la potencialidad de los patners es brutal. Un game changer en toda regla.

Libra | A New Global Currency


----------



## paketazo (18 Jun 2019)

plus ultra dijo:


> Desde hace tiempo que no es si sera o no sera es simplemente cuando sera.
> 
> Creo que la mayoria sabemos que el "limpia botas" ha sacado su dinero que llevo al pico de 2017,entonces de quien ese dinero?
> 
> ...



Lo de facebook era previsible, el tema de pago wassap se lleva "barrenando" mucho tiempo...de todos maneras, pienso que como sabemos por aquí, a la masa se la pela que una moneda esté centralizada o descentralizada, que la maneje un ente privado o público ... solo buscan que sea práctica, y dentro de esto, me refiero a que se pueda equiparar a VISA, paypal y similares...un par de clicks y ¡comprado!

Nunca he visto a nadie preocuparse por que VISA pueda hackear al usuario o que pay pal pueda escapar con los fondos...¿de verdad pensáis que eso es un problema para la mayoría de usuarios?

Pajas mentales podemos hacernos las que queramos, BTC está lejos de competir con las mencionadas...tiene su nicho, está claro, sobre todo en el plan de alejar activos del sistema bancarizado actual, el cual a su vez está casi en su totalidad controlado por entes gubernamentales...quién no se fíe de eso, tiene BTC y ahí funciona muy bien.

Fuera de eso, lo va a tener complicado para escalar a la altura de VISA, que se ha implementado durante décadas, y forma parte de nuestra religión.

Dicho esto, habrá que ver como planea facebook emitir esas monedas...presupongo una opción en plan "comprar el token y almacenarlo en cada cuenta"... correrá en paralelo a varias monedas $, €, Libra, Yen... y tu saldo será intercambiado por el valor de adquisición, evitando volatilidades o fluctuaciones.

Queda por ver si en los envíos internacionales permite el cambio de divisa, ya que entonces aparece ya la picaresca y la especulación con los consiguientes problemas fiscales derivados...ya que presupongo que legalmente y fiscalmente la moneda centralizada pasará todos los controles gubernamentales y no dejará espacio a lagunas legales.

Dudo que esta nueva moneda se pueda catalogar en el ámbito crypto como el resto que conocemos, lo considero más bien una especie de fiat, al que se le da un nuevo nombre cual fichas de casino.

Dudo que ningún bitcoiner quiera saber nada de ello, y también dudo que haga demasiado daño a lo que está demostrando que hasta hoy funciona.

Veremos a ver...pero es evidente que será la primera de muchas.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Jun 2019)

Todas las bonanzas que se cantan sobre la nueva shitcoin de facebook, absolutamente todas, las leí hace años ya cuando surgió Paypal. No se han dejado ni una.

Ahí lo dejo.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Jun 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Todas las bonanzas que se cantan sobre la nueva shitcoin de facebook, absolutamente todas, las leí hace años ya cuando surgió Paypal. No se han dejado ni una.
> 
> Ahí lo dejo.



Pero si es tether, yo no se que tiene de especial...


----------



## Thundercat (18 Jun 2019)

No creo que la gente vaya a realizar pagos en criptos con los avances de visa y paypal, etc. La gente ya se paga entre sí con el movil con bizum y las aplicaciones de los bancos, es mucho más cómodo. Pagarse con criptos es para frikis o venezolanos.


----------



## easyridergs (18 Jun 2019)

La nueva moneda de Facebook es poco más que la moneda de Wechat en China. Un servicio de pago centralizado más vestido de crypto sin serlo. Dicen que podrá con 1000tps, que es insuficiente, va a ser POS con poquitos nodos y se cobrarán comisiones.


----------



## Thundercat (18 Jun 2019)

El único caso de éxito probado de bitcoin es en evadir impuestos y comprar en la red tor, lo que está ya de puta madre. No creo que sirva para otra cosa nunca.


----------



## Bucanero (19 Jun 2019)

Buenas noches tengo una duda existencial. Busco vuestra opinión de traders. Resulta que quería haber cambiado LTC por bitcoin sobre el cambio más o menos de 1 LTC por 0.018 o 0.019 BTC pero se me paso la oportunidad el 12 de junio y es la segunda en un mes más o menos. La pregunta es más o menos: ¿Creéis que habrá una nueva oportunidad en estas semanas o mejor lo dejo para la próxima oportunidad más adelante o venderíais y trataríais de pillarla LTC en sobre 0.009 BTC para la próxima subida? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Thundercat (19 Jun 2019)

jajaja yo no tengo problemas con el 5G, tengo mi pueblo PACO para refugiarme. Y tierras pa hacerme un refugio anti-radiación + despensa de latunes.


----------



## psiloman (19 Jun 2019)

Bucanero dijo:


> Buenas noches tengo una duda existencial. Busco vuestra opinión de traders. Resulta que quería haber cambiado LTC por bitcoin sobre el cambio más o menos de 1 LTC por 0.018 o 0.019 BTC pero se me paso la oportunidad el 12 de junio y es la segunda en un mes más o menos. La pregunta es más o menos: ¿Creéis que habrá una nueva oportunidad en estas semanas o mejor lo dejo para la próxima oportunidad más adelante o venderíais y trataríais de pillarla LTC en sobre 0.009 BTC para la próxima subida? Gracias de antemano.



Quedan 47 días para el halving de LTC. Mira las alteraciones de precio según los precedentes históricos del anterior halving, no tienen por qué repetirse los mismos movimientos de precios, pero te puede ayudar a decidir.


----------



## Corcho (19 Jun 2019)

psiloman dijo:


> Quedan 47 días para el halving de LTC. Mira las alteraciones de precio según los precedentes históricos del anterior halving, no tienen por qué repetirse los mismos movimientos de precios, pero te puede ayudar a decidir.



En serio solo 47 días? O sea es mediadoa se agosto...y el último halving fue también en agosto del 2017?


----------



## Corcho (19 Jun 2019)

Veo que el último fue en 2015


----------



## psiloman (19 Jun 2019)

A los que tenéis dudas con el halving de LTC, este vídeo, entre otros, os puede ayudar:


----------



## Bucanero (19 Jun 2019)

psiloman dijo:


> A los que tenéis dudas con el halving de LTC, este vídeo, entre otros, os puede ayudar:



Gracias. Le echado un vistazo y viendo la gráfica btc-ltc que sale en el vídeo he decidido lo siguiente. Creo que si llega a 0.018 vendo ltc y cambio por btc y luego intentaré pillarla de nuevo sobre 0.009 btc. El plan "B" es si cae de nuevo por debajo de 0.014 vendo y trato de comprar sobre 0.009 btc. Un plan sin fisuras jajaja.


----------



## Corcho (20 Jun 2019)

Alguien sabe que pasa con iota?


----------



## barborico (20 Jun 2019)

Imagino que será porque en los foros donde se reúnen los expertos de iota (no el discord normal, ese es para la plebe) se han dado cuenta de que para que su solución funcione en todos los casos (incluso en el caso de ataque hiper-sofisticado) tiene que haber unos nodos previamente marcados en el protocolo, sino es vulnerable a ataques sybil.


----------



## bmbnct (20 Jun 2019)

Los SCAMs acechan a Andreas Antonopoulos:


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Jun 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Imagino que será porque en los foros donde se reúnen los expertos de iota (no el discord normal, ese es para la plebe) se han dado cuenta de que para que su solución funcione en todos los casos (incluso en el caso de ataque hiper-sofisticado) tiene que haber unos nodos previamente marcados en el protocolo, sino es vulnerable a ataques sybil.



Eso es mentira, demuéstralo antes de soltar mierda.


----------



## barborico (20 Jun 2019)

> *Imagino que* será porque en los foros donde se reúnen los expertos de iota (no el discord normal, ese es para la plebe) se han dado cuenta de que para que su solución funcione en todos los casos (incluso en el caso de ataque hiper-sofisticado) tiene que haber unos nodos previamente marcados en el protocolo, sino es vulnerable a ataques sybil.



Comprensión lectora 0, claro que no tiene que ser verdad, es mi opinión, igual que la tuya de que sí que funcionará.


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Jun 2019)

barborico dijo:


> Comprensión lectora 0, claro que no tiene que ser verdad, es mi opinión, igual que la tuya de que sí que funcionará.



Ah, OK, es un bulo tuyo, todo correcto.


----------



## Thundercat (20 Jun 2019)

Yo espero ver iota en breves otra vez en 0.55, y ripple volverse loca.


----------



## Bucanero (20 Jun 2019)

Ya será nuestro momento con IOTA. Yo lo miro por otro lado. Si el tal Hans tiene tanto empeño en dejarla abajo es porque no quiere que se suba al carro nadie y se vayan a otros proyectos. Ergo hay que aguantar porque cuando despierte no habrá quien la pare. Bueno, al menos, es lo que me gustaría.. Aunque quien sabe.


----------



## paketazo (20 Jun 2019)

Bucanero dijo:


> Ya será nuestro momento con IOTA. Yo lo miro por otro lado. Si el tal Hans tiene tanto empeño en dejarla abajo es porque no quiere que se suba al carro nadie y se vayan a otros proyectos. Ergo hay que aguantar porque cuando despierte no habrá quien la pare. Bueno, al menos, es lo que me gustaría.. Aunque quien sabe.



Esa teoría es válida pero solo hasta cierto punto... Mira donde esta factom, maidsafe, ardor, nxt, 

No todo es acumulación, ya os lo comenté hace unos días. Todo tiene un límite de precio y de tiempo, pero el desacople de IOTA respecto BTC está en el límite. 

Se Le acaba el tiempo, pero démosle el beneficio de la duda.


----------



## besto (20 Jun 2019)

Thundercat dijo:


> Yo espero ver iota en breves otra vez en 0.55, y ripple volverse loca.



Pues la última vez acertaste así que a ver si hay suerte y aciertas otra vez.


----------



## paketazo (21 Jun 2019)

Hans is fucking all us.


----------



## Patanegra (21 Jun 2019)

pero no decias que Iota nos iba a jubilar? que hago ahora con las 30.000 Miotas que he comprado?


----------



## Thundercat (21 Jun 2019)

Las alts no se analizan contra btc, porque lo que estás haciendo simplemente es el cociente alt/usd / btc/usd, y vamos, tienes 2 variables que monitorizar y los dos tienen vida propia contra $. El mayor volumen es en usd, (menos en las mierdicoins) y tú al especular lo que quieres obtener son usds o euros, no btc.


----------



## Thundercat (21 Jun 2019)

Yo hago los que puedo jajaja pero creo que tenemos enfoques totalmente distintos. Yo no me creo Elliot, ni medias moviles, fibonacci, bollinger, etc.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Jun 2019)

Thundercat dijo:


> Yo hago los que puedo jajaja pero creo que tenemos enfoques totalmente distintos. Yo no me creo Elliot, ni medias moviles, fibonacci, bollinger, etc.



Pues para mi gusto, si algo marca tendencia, son las medias móviles, especialmente las semanales. Y el precio siempre se para en los niveles fibo, y cuando digo siempre, es siempre.


----------



## Thundercat (21 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Pues para mi gusto, si algo marca tendencia, son las medias móviles, especialmente las semanales. Y el precio siempre se para en los niveles fibo, y cuando digo siempre, es siempre.



Yo me fijo más en el volumen. No digo que no sirvan esas cosas, me refiero a que la teoría de Elliot no tiene ningún fundamento detrás, simplemente se basa en la premisa de que los mercados al ser parte de la naturaleza siguen la serie de Fibonacci. Y es que el gráfico no es causa, sino consecuencia así como un encefalograma no es causa sino consecuencia de la salud de un paciente, así que no opero teniendo en cuenta solo el precio.

Para mí las EMAS y Fibo sí que pueden tener utilidad a nivel de operativa, para forzar al que la usa a seguir un plan y marcarse entradas y salidas (p ej. compro btc siempre que siga por encima de la EMA de 200 o entro cuando corrija al 0.38) porque lo más importante aquí es seguir tu plan y ejecutarlo a rajatabla. Ya ha habido veces que he terminado ganando poco o perdiendo por no seguir mi plan y temblarme la mano.

Sí que es verdad que también el volumen puede ser sesgado o falseado, pero bueno así es el juego y hay que seguir aprendiendo.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Jun 2019)

Thundercat dijo:


> Yo me fijo más en el volumen. No digo que no sirvan esas cosas, me refiero a que la teoría de Elliot no tiene ningún fundamento detrás, simplemente se basa en la premisa de que los mercados al ser parte de la naturaleza siguen la serie de Fibonacci. Y es que el gráfico no es causa, sino consecuencia así como un encefalograma no es causa sino consecuencia de la salud de un paciente, así que no opero teniendo en cuenta solo el precio.
> 
> Para mí las EMAS y Fibo sí que pueden tener utilidad a nivel de operativa, para forzar al que la usa a seguir un plan y marcarse entradas y salidas (p ej. compro btc siempre que siga por encima de la EMA de 200 o entro cuando corrija al 0.38) porque lo más importante aquí es seguir tu plan y ejecutarlo a rajatabla. Ya ha habido veces que he terminado ganando poco o perdiendo por no seguir mi plan y temblarme la mano.
> 
> Sí que es verdad que también el volumen puede ser sesgado o falseado, pero bueno así es el juego y hay que seguir aprendiendo.



Yo la teoría de las ondas de Elliot es que la veo muy tramposa. No dudo de que haya quien sepa usarla, pero he visto tipos en YouTube diciendo que tocaba un impulso a no se donde y luego nada. Luego tiran las líneas a su conveniencia para que así les cuadre su teoría.


----------



## Thundercat (21 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo la teoría de las ondas de Elliot es que la veo muy tramposa. No dudo de que haya quien sepa usarla, pero he visto tipos en YouTube diciendo que tocaba un impulso a no se donde y luego nada. Luego tiran las líneas a su conveniencia para que así les cuadre su teoría.



Es que esa gente no ha estudiado Elliot de verdad, que es infumable. Esa gente es la que se dedica a tirar líneas y dibujar triangulitos que van modificando pa que les cuadre y hacer "análisis" en Youtube, pero a la hora de la verdad no operan o lo hacen con 50$. Encima muchos viven de engañar a la peña.

Imagino que también hay gente que con Elliot hace pasta usando una operativa adecuada, que es lo más difícil, haciendo coberturas cuando el mercado va en contra y ejecutando el plan establecido sin piedad. Pero para eso hacen falta años de vuelo y las cosas claras.


----------



## Pirro (22 Jun 2019)

Ahí se ve un Bitcoin que triplicó su precio y bots que trabajan en satoshis. El gráfico, a poco que lo contextualices en la foto global, no dice absolutamente nada. 

Sería igual de eficiente predecir mirando las vísceras de una rana o quemando un puro.


----------



## Thundercat (22 Jun 2019)

Ya estamos en los 10k de BTC señores, a ver si vemos esas ALTS volar.


----------



## Pirro (22 Jun 2019)

Thundercat dijo:


> Ya estamos en los 10k de BTC señores, a ver si vemos esas ALTS volar.



Hay una alt por todos conocida que en este glorioso día no sólo ha seguido la estela del amo y señor, sino que ha ganado levemente frente a el. La única del top 30.

Para mí es un indicativo de por dónde van a ir los tiros los próximos meses.


----------



## PlanetaOTC (22 Jun 2019)

¿Esperáis trasvase de dinero desde BTC a las alt si éste corrige?


----------



## easyridergs (22 Jun 2019)

IOTA debe permanecer debajo de 50 cents hasta que la testnet de shimmer no salga a La Luz. Mientras lo mejor es que BTC se vaya acercando a su ATH. No me quiero ni imaginar que pasará si IOTA todavía está a precio saldo.


----------



## paketazo (22 Jun 2019)

Los que tenéis IOTA , os debéis preguntar, no el por que no sube...si no, el por que comprasteis.

Ha empeorado su base de fundamentales?, ha hecho algo mal desde que habéis comprado que esté en manos de la fundación ?

Esto es como cortar un tronco con un cuchillo pequeño, pero bien afilado...lleva tiempo, pero si todos los días se corta un poco, el tronco acaba cayendo...otra cosa es llegar a enfrentarse a ese tronco con un cuchillo de cartón, que vendría a ser el símil aplicable a muchos proyectos que se comerían el mundo sin apenas ningún fundamento o aporte innovador real.

Como dice easyridergs dejemos que los fundamentales mejoren y demuestren de lo que es capaz...si no demuestra nada, pues ya sabemos lo que hay, pero si logra hitos, tarde o temprano repercute en su uso, y en su valor...lo que termina por mover el precio.

Por otra parte están drenando USDT hacia BTC como si no hubiera un mañana,




más del 30% del movimiento de los 12 primeros exchanges/volumen es de USDT luego podéis seguir mirando y gran parte del resto del volumen son pares ETH, LTC... reitero lo del dinero fiat y su bajo peso en el movimiento/volumen... no quiero ser pesado.

Un saludo y buen fin de semana


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Jun 2019)

Para empezar a probar la comunidad la red de prueba sin el coordinador, faltan muy pocas semanas. Tengo ganas de ver como corre.


----------



## Bucanero (22 Jun 2019)

Esta subida de btc me da por pensar que es efecto refugio. Como si fuera el fiat al oro. Porque no es normal una subida tan vertical sin paradas, ni nada, aunque yo no entiendo demasiado de gráficas. Ya está en 10793 dolares en coinmarket


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Jun 2019)

Bucanero dijo:


> Esta subida de btc me da por pensar que es efecto refugio. Como si fuera el fiat al oro. Porque no es normal una subida tan vertical sin paradas, ni nada, aunque yo no entiendo demasiado de gráficas. Ya está en 10793 dolares en coinmarket



Yo no creo que sea eso. Es la consecuencia de la finalización de un largo proceso de acumulación que realizaron entre 6k y 3k. Cuando comprueban que ya no hay oferta le meten la manguera y la propulsan a la estratosfera. Correcciones del 30% y del 40% van a llegar, pero es la naturaleza de este mercado, mientras a holdear.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Jun 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Los que tenéis IOTA , os debéis preguntar, no el por que no sube...si no, el por que comprasteis.
> 
> Ha empeorado su base de fundamentales?, ha hecho algo mal desde que habéis comprado que esté en manos de la fundación ?
> 
> ...



Olvídate de Tether, Bitcoin sube porque ya testearon varias veces la oferta y la oferta ha desaparecido. Sería normal una correción a la línea histórica alcista que viene en logarítmico haciendo de soporte y resistencia desde 2011. Andaba creo que sobre los 7600 o 7700.


----------



## Thundercat (22 Jun 2019)

Esto pa los troles jajajajaj


----------



## Thundercat (22 Jun 2019)

Si, se ve que borraba esos videos jajaja, pero me ha hecho gracia.


----------



## mathobarca (22 Jun 2019)

En iota/btc se está formando un martillo precioso..


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Jun 2019)

mathobarca dijo:


> En iota/btc se está formando un martillo precioso..



A ver si es el del "amigo" Hans, ojalá lo haya perdido...


----------



## easyridergs (22 Jun 2019)

NF, por lo que veo ya has leído que están a puntito de sacar la testnet con shimmer. Lo has adornado muy bien con tus rayas y tu literatura. Está muy bien.


----------



## Thundercat (22 Jun 2019)

Tranquilidad, hombres de poca fe!!


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Jun 2019)

¡Vuelve Hans! Le ha atropellado el camión Mercedes, pero como es un T1000, se vuelve a levantar y nos mira desafiante...


----------



## davitin (22 Jun 2019)

Menuda subida la de neo, un 20 y pico por ciento de golpe.


----------



## easyridergs (22 Jun 2019)

Mejor dicho imposible.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (22 Jun 2019)

Voy a comprar 5 o 6 alts pa jugar un poco

Cuales os gustan?


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (22 Jun 2019)

Iota
Eos
Bnb binance
Qtum quantum
Xlm stellar
Verge xvg
Quantstamp qsp

He pensado esas pa empezar. Como lo veis?


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (22 Jun 2019)

Negrofuturo, echate un largo

Que llevas y alla voy. 
Iotas y k mas


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Jun 2019)

Si ese, además tenía cara muy germánica de mala uva.


----------



## MIP (22 Jun 2019)

Thundercat dijo:


> No creo que la gente vaya a realizar pagos en criptos con los avances de visa y paypal, etc. La gente ya se paga entre sí con el movil con bizum y las aplicaciones de los bancos, es mucho más cómodo. Pagarse con criptos es para frikis o venezolanos.



Igual no dentro de mucho todos somos venezolanos.


----------



## paketazo (22 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Mejor dicho imposible.



No estoy de acuerdo...no perderá el 95%,... perderá el 99,5%



MIP dijo:


> Igual no dentro de mucho todos somos venezolanos.



Hoy en carrefour tenían de oferta el bonito del norte... cuando llegué a casa, como de costumbre, bronca de la mujer por comprar bonito para 1 año...¡pero que más dará si tarda 5 en caducar!


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Jun 2019)

El Perro no se si lee Quora, de hacerlo igual a ido a Berlín a comprar directamente a la IF, el redactor dice cuando le preguntan por que crypto puede reemplazar al BTC lo siguiente:

Do you think any cryptocoin is capable of knocking Bitcoin off its #1 position in the next three years and if so why? - Quora


----------



## easyridergs (23 Jun 2019)

Este va a ser el nuevo HIT de Ibiza para el verano 2019, SHIMMER:


----------



## stiff upper lip (24 Jun 2019)

Los que vendieron en minimos.


----------



## p_pin (24 Jun 2019)

Iota en mínimos históricos (según investing) respecto a BTC:


----------



## easyridergs (24 Jun 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Iota en mínimos históricos (según investing) respecto a BTC:



Mejor comprar en máximos, claro, claro.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Jun 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Iota en mínimos históricos (según investing) respecto a BTC:



Todas las altcoin están igual respecto a BTC. Ya veremos de aquí a 5 años como evoluciona el tema. Me sale muy barato ahora mismo aumentar el supply, mientras en BTC ahora mismo me sale muy caro.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Jun 2019)

Cuidado, he leído que Crespo, aka Depeche, está en long...


----------



## p_pin (24 Jun 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Mejor comprar en máximos, claro, claro.



Como algunos de los que están por aquí dices?


----------



## paketazo (24 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Cuidado, he leído que Crespo, aka Depeche, está en long...



en que está long? no me jodas que ya me fundió en Dash, no habrá dado precios también para IOTA? cago en sos!!!


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Jun 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> en que está long? no me jodas que ya me fundió en Dash, no habrá dado precios también para IOTA? cago en sos!!!



En BTC, a IOTA ya la hundió en su día. XD


----------



## Thundercat (24 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> En BTC, a IOTA ya la hundió en su día. XD



cuidado que cuando lo dijo hubo ese doble velazo que liquidó a shorts y longs. Puede que también se lo llevara por delante.


----------



## Thundercat (24 Jun 2019)

Pero hombre algún día tiene que acertar. Si no la caga y le vuelan el stop loss, que es lo más probable.


----------



## bmbnct (24 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Cuidado, he leído que Crespo, aka Depeche, está en long...



Donde lo has visto? En el grupo de Telegram que dijo que iba a poner la última señal si la cagaba (que lo hizo), no ha vuelto a decir ni pio.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Jun 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Donde lo has visto? En el grupo de Telegram que dijo que iba a poner la última señal si la cagaba (que lo hizo), no ha vuelto a decir ni pio.



Por el discord me lo han comentado, me da miedo...


----------



## tastas (25 Jun 2019)

Taptap


----------



## Pirro (25 Jun 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Taptap



xD, muy fino el troleo.

En otro orden, veremos que pasa con la dominancia. Volvemos al 60%, algo que hasta ahora ha sido una pétrea resistencia y cada vez que se ha tocado, ha rebotado hacia abajo.

Por mi parte lo único no Bitcoin que creo que puede más o menos seguirle el paso, por número de desarrolladores implicados, por volumen y por intereses creados en torno al bicho es Ethereum. Y con muchas, muchísimas reservas.


----------



## paketazo (25 Jun 2019)

Pirro dijo:


> xD, muy fino el troleo.
> 
> En otro orden, veremos que pasa con la dominancia. Volvemos al 60%, algo que hasta ahora ha sido una pétrea resistencia y cada vez que se ha tocado, ha rebotado hacia abajo.
> 
> Por mi parte lo único no Bitcoin que creo que puede más o menos seguirle el paso, por número de desarrolladores implicados, por volumen y por intereses creados en torno al bicho es Ethereum. Y con muchas, muchísimas reservas.



Dónde menos te lo esperas va a saltar la liebre...no sé hasta que punto, pero está claro que el dinero quiere movimiento y rentabilidad...cuando afloje un poco la subida de BTC, buscarán la alternativa para generar movimiento de mercado, un movimiento motivado principalmente por exchanges, e intereses privados.

No tengas dudas, que como paso con XRP en su día, que de pasar inadvertida y lejos del top, le metieron un arreón que aun hoy en día no me explico, mañana se lo meterán a otra con la excusa más absurda...o sin excusa...especulativamente hablando, vamos a ver cosas interesantes más pronto que tarde...lo jodido va a ser jugar a adivino.

Un saludo


----------



## psiloman (25 Jun 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Dónde menos te lo esperas va a saltar la liebre...no sé hasta que punto, pero está claro que el dinero quiere movimiento y rentabilidad...cuando afloje un poco la subida de BTC, buscarán la alternativa para generar movimiento de mercado, un movimiento motivado principalmente por exchanges, e intereses privados.
> 
> No tengas dudas, que como paso con XRP en su día, que de pasar inadvertida y lejos del top, le metieron un arreón que aun hoy en día no me explico, mañana se lo meterán a otra con la excusa más absurda...o sin excusa...especulativamente hablando, vamos a ver cosas interesantes más pronto que tarde...lo jodido va a ser jugar a adivino.
> 
> Un saludo



Totalmente de acuerdo con tu comentario, es cuestión de tiempo que ETH, XRP y algunas otras del top sean regadas, cada una a su tiempo. Esas dos, entre otras, tienen un sitio seguro en los planes de los que "cortan el bacalao", nos gusten sus proyectos o no. 

Si es cierto que, probablemente, en alts del top no vamos a ver una vez mas X100 o X50 respecto a BTC. Quizá la única que podría hacerlo en unos años es IOTA, pero a corto plazo le toca perder Fiat respecto a BTC.

Si la gente no empieza a ver a corto o medio plazo movimiento de verdad en las alts, la dominancia de BTC va a acabar en un 70% o superior. Creo que el ecosistema que han montado para la transición total a la economía digital no van a dejarlo caer ahora, al menos no del todo, caerán muchas alts, pero esto en conjunto va para adelante, y hay tres, cuatro o diez proyectos que acompañarán a Bitcoin en el camino.

Para el que no se quiera calentar la cabeza, una cartera conservadora sería 60% en BTC, 20% ETH, 10% XRP, 5% IOTA (por si acaso) y 5% la que os entre por el ojo. A un Ledger o Trezor y en 3 años hablamos. Yo menos del 50% en BTC no tendría en cartera, después de lo que ya he visto en este mundillo, salvo que sepas muy bien lo que haces.

Iota hay que llevar, aunque quizá no es este el mejor momento para entrar, con Bitcoin en modo aspiradora. Yo ya tengo la cartera distribuida como quería, si pierdo respecto a Bitcoin en las Alts pues bueno, paciencia, no quiero pasar por el estrés tradeando por el que pasé estos dos últimos años, es inhumano. 

Si sabes tradear (profesionalmente, de verdad), pues te puedes forrar adicionalmente, por el camino, si no es el caso mejor tocar poco la cartera.



Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (25 Jun 2019)

psiloman dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo con tu comentario, es cuestión de tiempo que ETH, XRP y algunas otras del top sean regadas, cada una a su tiempo. Esas dos, entre otras, tienen un sitio seguro en los planes de los que "cortan el bacalao", nos gusten sus proyectos o no.
> 
> Si es cierto que, probablemente, en alts del top no vamos a ver una vez mas X100 o X50 respecto a BTC. Quizá la única que podría hacerlo en unos años es IOTA, pero a corto plazo le toca perder Fiat respecto a BTC.
> 
> ...



Yo no me atrevo a pronosticar sobre ninguna, y te soy totalmente sincero. Lo que admito que sí pienso es que vamos a vivir algo que nos dejará descolocados como XRP en su momento, pero no creo que vuelva a ser XRP.

Cuando por ejemplo en su día y con casi todo el volumen del mercado en poloniex, monero pasó de valer 1$ a 13$ en pocos días, todos nos quedamos flipados, y empezamos a pensar...¡joder! si esto ha pasado con Monero quizá...

Bien, pues ese quizá se ha ido repitiendo en el tiempo...ETH de 10 a 300 , Dash de 250 a 1600... todas han dejado a muchos descolocados, y volverá a pasar, pero cada vez en menor proporción y dónde y cuando menos uno se lo espere.

Tu cartera realmente es muy conservadora visto el funcionamiento de estos mercados, pero admito que si esto va para largo, saldrás ganando...cuando hablo de sorpresas, yo tiro más por alguna coin que de manera inesperada parezca en el top 5 viniendo de la "nada" o por ejemplo que alguna del top 5 desbanque a BTC al menos de manera momentánea...esas son las sorpresas a las que me refiero.

El caso de IOTA ya lo he mencionado, y para mi, no vale esperar que si en el 2020 o que si cuando se logre...esto no funciona de este modo, aquí el mercado es exigente, y si no hay resultados palpables en un período de tiempo relativamente corto, será olvidada y relegada a puestos por debajo del top 50, lo que hará que su financiación se reduzca y se retroalimente negativamente como le ha pasado a otros proyectos relativamente serios como Ardor, NXT, Factom, que han visto mermada su capacidad de financiarse y por consiguiente ralentizado su timeline alejando la inversión sobre ellos...y el interés mediático...por eso, IOTA tiene muy poco tiempo para dar el campanazo en lo que cotización se refiere, si no otro vendrá...

Nadie esperaba que XRP pasara de 20 centavos a 3,50$ en un mes...y eso señores...eso volverá a pasar, pero solo ellos (exchanges y grupos de inversión), saben cual será la elegida.

Por cierto chainlink en 6 meses un 11X

Un saludo


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Jun 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Yo no me atrevo a pronosticar sobre ninguna, y te soy totalmente sincero. Lo que admito que sí pienso es que vamos a vivir algo que nos dejará descolocados como XRP en su momento, pero no creo que vuelva a ser XRP.
> 
> Cuando por ejemplo en su día y con casi todo el volumen del mercado en poloniex, monero pasó de valer 1$ a 13$ en pocos días, todos nos quedamos flipados, y empezamos a pensar...¡joder! si esto ha pasado con Monero quizá...
> 
> ...



No estoy de acuerdo, tienen más de 100 millones en usd, muchos tokens y 20 millones más recibió de la unión europea para desarrollo de ciudades inteligentes. Tienen pasta como mínimo para 5 años de desarrollo a saco.


----------



## easyridergs (25 Jun 2019)

Me da que estáis trasladando las cotizaciones a los timings de desarrollos y creo que no es correcto. BTC puede subir lo que quiera y más insuflado por los mineros y exchanges, ETH también puede subir mucho por el prestigio que ha pillado, pero las dos están estancadísimas en su desarrollo.

La primera hace tiempo que no aporta nada nuevo relevante y solo parece que avanza la red LN que al final es como si pagas con una VISA, es decir nada productivo.

La segunda tiene un follón con su conversión a POS, ya me diréis que novedad, que no avanza ni queriendo. Ya veremos si para el 20 tienen algo claro ya.

Sobre ninguna de estas dos a día de hoy se puede construir algo de uso masivo, simplemente no lo soportan, y por tal como van quizás BTC nunca y ETH en años.

Después tenemos IOTA, con el precio por los suelos, pero con una testnet sin COO que está a punto de lanzarse y con decenas de pruebas de concepto en desarrollo que podrían salir para el uso masivo ya para el año que viene si la testnet es exitosa.

Así, no creo que haya que esperar tanto para ver que IOTA consiga algo disruptivo, real y sí que creo que las demás están paralizadas o estancadas en tecnologías obsoletas.


----------



## paketazo (25 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, tienen más de 100 millones en usd, muchos tokens y 20 millones más recibió de la unión europea para desarrollo de ciudades inteligentes. Tienen pasta como mínimo para 5 años de desarrollo a saco.



A ver si puedes pasarme algún enlace de la contabilidad de la fundación, yo de otra cosa no sabré pero de analizar balances y sobre todo de ver la velocidad de "quema" de cash de una empresa algo controlo.

120 millones parece mucho pero por ejemplo a una biofarmacéutica que empieza y está en ensayos preclínicos le puede durar entre 6 meses y año y medio, dependiendo de la extensión del estudio y los biólogos implicados.

Me costó adaptar mi mentalidad a la velocidad de "quema" presupuestaria de una empresa dependiendo de su tamaño, pero te puedo asegurar que los costes operativos de un ente que pretende estar en la vanguardia de algo pueden ser muy elevados.

Lo dicho, a ver si puedes linkearme algún dato económico de la fundación, balances etc.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Jun 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> A ver si puedes pasarme algún enlace de la contabilidad de la fundación, yo de otra cosa no sabré pero de analizar balances y sobre todo de ver la velocidad de "quema" de cash de una empresa algo controlo.
> 
> 120 millones parece mucho peor por ejemplo a una biofarmacéutica que empieza y está en ensayos preclínicos le puede durar entre 6 meses y año y medio, dependiendo de la extensión del estudio y los biólogos implicados.
> 
> ...



Lo vi de una respuesta de Dom, si encuentro algún balance te lo paso. A mi no me resulta difícil de creer cuando alcanzó la moneda una capitalización de 13.000 millones o algo así. Tampoco tienen una plantilla gigante, son solamente en nómina más de 100 empleados, eso sí, tienen pinta de no ser baratos.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Lo vi de una respuesta de Dom, si encuentro algún balance te lo paso. A mi no me resulta difícil de creer cuando alcanzó la moneda una capitalización de 13.000 millones o algo así. Tampoco tienen una plantilla gigante, son solamente en nómina más de 100 empleados, eso sí, tienen pinta de no ser baratos.



Otra cosa que veo es que siguen contratando y buscando ingenieros, querían ahora gente que controlase en rust, que por lo visto es un lenguaje de programación muy eficiente.


----------



## Thundercat (25 Jun 2019)

No creo que ignoren a las ALTS, son un juguete demasiado goloso y además las necesitan para sacar dinero de BTC.


----------



## paketazo (25 Jun 2019)

Thundercat dijo:


> No creo que ignoren a las ALTS, son un juguete demasiado goloso y además las necesitan para sacar dinero de BTC.



No, no las ignorarán, y alguna nos sorprenderá, no tengas dudas...yo no las tengo.

BTC ha creado un ecosistema, pero en un primer momento creció descontrolado como un tumor, ahora ese crecimiento se ha ralentizado, y quizá pase de ser un tumor, a algo benigno...incluso pueden ser criaturas que acabe pariendo.

Hay proyectos que durarán mucho tiempo...a veces cuando leo que si tal coin dentro de 50 años, que si el último halving de BTC en el año 2140...

Todo eso está muy bien, pero siendo realistas, dudo mucho que, no ya que lo veamos...evidentemente, si no que haga falta llegar ahí o que siga existiendo para entonces algo de este ecosistema.

Las alts son el pan de los exchanges, amén de muchas fundaciones, programadores, merchandising, webs, "analistos", blogs y foros burbujeros... todo eso durará lo que tenga que durar, y esa duración va en función generalmente de cash que generen y del número de usuarios creciente que vaya atrayendo.

Yo suelo mirar mucho la distribución de las coins que lo permiten, y también del crecimiento de sus wallets, no son un indicador fiable, pero dan pequeñas pistas.

Hay alts para rato, pero no espero que de las más de 2000 que hay dentro de 5 años queden ni el 10%...hablamos de años como quién habla de cigarrillos...y un año...es mucho tiempo en finanzas y economía.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Jun 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> No, no las ignorarán, y alguna nos sorprenderá, no tengas dudas...yo no las tengo.
> 
> BTC ha creado un ecosistema, pero en un primer momento creció descontrolado como un tumor, ahora ese crecimiento se ha ralentizado, y quizá pase de ser un tumor, a algo benigno...incluso pueden ser criaturas que acabe pariendo.
> 
> ...



Ni el 1% va a quedar...


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Jun 2019)

INATBA is proud to be part of the organizing team of @BC_Convergence, taking place in Malaga Nov 11-13, 2019. A great collaboration with @EU_Commission @EUBlockchain @Alastria_
The full press release here: Convergence - the Global Blockchain Congress; Press release | EUBlockchain
#convergence19 #blockchain #DLT

Interesante, la castuzada va a estar en Málaga. Como saben estos tíos.


----------



## plus ultra (25 Jun 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> El caso de IOTA ya lo he mencionado, y para mi, no vale esperar que si en el 2020 o que si cuando se logre...esto no funciona de este modo, aquí el mercado es exigente, y si no hay resultados palpables en un período de tiempo relativamente corto, será olvidada y relegada a puestos por debajo del top 50, lo que hará que su financiación se reduzca y se retroalimente negativamente como le ha pasado a otros proyectos relativamente serios como Ardor, NXT, Factom, que han visto mermada su capacidad de financiarse y por consiguiente ralentizado su timeline alejando la inversión sobre ellos...y el interés mediático...por eso, IOTA tiene muy poco tiempo para dar el campanazo en lo que cotización se refiere, si no otro vendrá...



Y por que no...?

Esta claro que a todos en la vida nos suelen llamar la atencion las novedades e igual suele pasar con las alt, llega algo al top100 y es subir como la espuma,pero por que no puede repetirse con una vieja conocida? estos meses ha subido casi todo ,recuerdo cuando avisaste como estaba subiendo Factom algo que nadie esperaba ahora le toca a otras.

Por que no XMR o ZCASH ? ambas en horas bajas y la segunda lo ultimo que he leído que pretende poner las transacciones ocultas de forma muy simplificada y su migracion a otra cadena con mejor escalabilidad.

Y XEM o NEO? la primera esta por los suelos en cambio la segunda lleva unos dias subiendo.

Mis preferidas son ARDOR la cual a 1000 la veo muy interesante y TRX que no se por que espero que se marque un XRP.

Si quisieras pumpear algo y tuvieras posibilidades no optarias por algunas con un volumen considerable para despues soltar con tranquilidad?


----------



## paketazo (25 Jun 2019)

plus ultra dijo:


> Y por que no...?
> 
> Esta claro que a todos en la vida nos suelen llamar la atencion las novedades e igual suele pasar con las alt, llega algo al top100 y es subir como la espuma,pero por que no puede repetirse con una vieja conocida? estos meses ha subido casi todo ,recuerdo cuando avisaste como estaba subiendo Factom algo que nadie esperaba ahora le toca a otras.
> 
> ...



Si quisiera pumpear algo, lo haría con alguna que estuviera en pocos exchanges, pero en los principales, además lo haría con una que estuviera mal distribuida, y tuviera en mi poder gran parte de los tokens, buscaría una que funcionara bien en lo que promete, pero a la que nadie le prestase demasiada atención, y posiblemente buscara una que no fuera minable ni tuviera nodos, una de esas con asterisco en coinmarketcap...

¿cual?... pues una que pudiera haber estado acumulando durante meses mientras aburria a sus holders y me las iban dejando baratas en un mercado bajista, y para rematar, los acabaría de joder hundiendo la cotización cuando todo se hubiera girado.

El pumpeo iría de menos a más, arrancando poco a poco, y dejando a la gente fuera pensado que era una salida en falso, y cuando se dieran cuenta ya fuera por un 3X o más desde su salida.

Ardor sería una candidata interesante, pero hablo de esa por que en su momento la seguí y la miro de reojo, pero en el top 100 hay unas cuantas que desconozco y seguro serían perfectas candidatas...todas las que dices podrían ser...o no... y algo sí tengo claro, no me voy a meter en todos los berenjenales...demasiadas guerras para mi.

Iremos viendo cual/cuales son las afortunadas.


----------



## Seronoser (26 Jun 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Si quisiera pumpear algo, lo haría con alguna que estuviera en pocos exchanges, pero en los principales, además lo haría con una que estuviera mal distribuida, y tuviera en mi poder gran parte de los tokens, buscaría una que funcionara bien en lo que promete, pero a la que nadie le prestase demasiada atención, y posiblemente buscara una que no fuera minable ni tuviera nodos, una de esas con asterisco en coinmarketcap...
> 
> ¿cual?... pues una que pudiera haber estado acumulando durante meses mientras aburria a sus holders y me las iban dejando baratas en un mercado bajista, y para rematar, los acabaría de joder hundiendo la cotización cuando todo se hubiera girado.
> 
> ...



De momento el que está arrasando es BTC, y ninguna le sigue, ni de cerca. Ya está sólo a 5.000 euros del máximo histórico de todos los tiempos, de dic 17. 

Está claro que tras este arreón del BTC, cuando se estabilice el precio, si es que lo hace, regará al resto de alts. Pero mientras...a disfrutar del panorama. 
Dólar en caída libre, y Oro en ascenso meteórico también.


----------



## Pirro (26 Jun 2019)

Sí que lo está. El precio en fiat es una ilusión óptica.


----------



## kpik (26 Jun 2019)

Joder NF, me gustaría ser igual de optimista, pero estoy empezando a desilusionarme con IOTA... BTC ha doblado en dos meses y nosotros seguimos igual, y sin noticias ilusionantes de momento... (habiéndolo sabido, lo suyo hubiera sido meterle al Bicho y luego pillar más IOTAS con el cambio, aunque quien sabe)


----------



## paketazo (26 Jun 2019)

Ese tren ya pasó...en cuanto BTC se ponga a corregir...que lo hará, las coins caerán a plomo, aun que ganen respecto a BTC...que también habría que verlo.

Para que IOTA valga 0,8$ a este ritmo, BTC debería de irse a los 24.000$ y tampoco estoy seguro.

No veo el futuro, pero lo que está claro es que BTC ha atornillado a casi todas las altcoins contra el suelo.

A ver las sorpresas...alguna más habrá.

Un saludo


----------



## plus ultra (26 Jun 2019)

BTC se esta comiendo todo pero la caida de XMR la veo fuera de lo normal, alguien sabe algo?

En unos dias 18-20 GRIN tendran un hard fork*,en este tiempo es posible que BTC este corrigiendo y es para mi es una de las candidatas a subir mucho,no es de mi gusto pero detrás tienen gente con reputación y muy influyente en el mundillo como para que la suban al top.

BBK ha resurgido,llego a estar a 2, entro en un exchange y ha tocado los 28 ahora parece que entrara en otro pero no hay nada oficial.


----------



## paketazo (26 Jun 2019)

plus ultra dijo:


> BTC se esta comiendo todo pero la caida de XMR la veo fuera de lo normal, alguien sabe algo?
> 
> En unos dias 18-20 GRIN tendran un hard fork*,en este tiempo es posible que BTC este corrigiendo y es para mi es una de las candidatas a subir mucho,no es de mi gusto pero detrás tienen gente con reputación y muy influyente en el mundillo como para que la suban al top.
> 
> BBK ha resurgido,llego a estar a 2, entro en un exchange y ha tocado los 28 ahora parece que entrara en otro pero no hay nada oficial.



Ciertamente me ha sorprendido la bajada de XMR quizá solo sea una corrección para equipararse al resto de tops, ya que monero subió la semana pasada más que el resto, por ejemplo estaba a 100 millones de Dash y llegó ayer a estar a 400 millones de distancia.

No creo que sea nada grave, solo se está estabilizando.

En cuanto a GRIN, tengo una corazonada parecida a la tuya, pero esto quiere decir que son muchos los que esperan que suceda algo parecido, con lo que la ley de sentimiento inverso actúa y la frena. La tengo en seguimiento desde hace semanas y lo está haciendo bien, me extraña que no esté listada en binance todavía. Veremos como le afecta ese hard fork.

Por otra parte, Tezos, que nos sorprendió hace unos meses con buenas subidas, ha sido de las peores del último mes, dónde incluso ha perdido respecto al $ un 30% mientras casi todo ganaba valor.

Un saludo


----------



## Corcho (26 Jun 2019)

Que es grin y por qué ha subido tanto??


----------



## runner (26 Jun 2019)

Hola buenas. 

Buena señal que empieza a sonar GRIN por aquí. Yo llevo unas cuantas. Lleva unos días parada, pero me parece bastante positivo que el recorte no está siendo muy duro después de la subida que ha tenido.

Y ya que estoy comentando. Llevo iotas también (sería imperdonable no llevar con vosotros por aquí) pero hay algo que me preocupa, el volumen de transacciones en estos meses. No me parece que haya habido mucha acumulación entre finales de 2018 y lo que llevamos de 2019, comparado con lo que se soltó en máximos. En cambio, en BTC, ETH o incluso LTC, se ven unos volúmenes brutales. No me fío. Será verdad que está muerta...


----------



## Boarding_87 (26 Jun 2019)

Pareceis nuevos. Siempre ha pasado lo mismo... una vez que el btc se lateralice, ahí empezaran a subir las alts como cohetes porque lo busca el mercado y porque es otra maravillosa manipulación más del criptomundo.
Saludos


----------



## paketazo (26 Jun 2019)

Boarding_87 dijo:


> Pareceis nuevos. Siempre ha pasado lo mismo... una vez que el btc se lateralice, ahí empezaran a subir las alts como cohetes porque lo busca el mercado y porque es otra maravillosa manipulación más del criptomundo.
> Saludos



Bueno, yo no lo veo como siempre, BTC ha tumbado a las alts, en una proporción muy alta en esta subida desde 5000$, no obstante, como bien dices, el posible que muchos BTC se deriven hacia proyectos que llamen la atención...me refiero a que un holder con afán especulador es posible que pase un 20% de su cartera BTC a otros proyectos, y al estar el BTC a un precio alto, provoca un efecto "apalancado" sobre las alts elegidas.

La otra duda que tengo y en breve veremos es que sucederá si BTC se le da por bajar a buscar un apoyo a la zona de 10.000$ o menos ¿también crees que las alts subirán?

El mapa ideal para las alts, es que BTC ahora se estanque o decrezca/crezca lentamente, mientras distribuye un % para regar otros proyectos que quizá parezcan depreciados respecto a su última subida...pero reitero mi duda, ya que veo posible una bajada fuerte que arrastre de igual modo o mayor a las alts.

Veamos y aprendamos...por eso suelo hacer siempre hold... uno se equivoca menos en ambos sentidos.


----------



## Patanegra (26 Jun 2019)

plus ultra dijo:


> BTC se esta comiendo todo pero la caida de XMR la veo fuera de lo normal, alguien sabe algo?
> 
> En unos dias 18-20 GRIN tendran un hard fork*,en este tiempo es posible que BTC este corrigiendo y es para mi es una de las candidatas a subir mucho,no es de mi gusto pero detrás tienen gente con reputación y muy influyente en el mundillo como para que la suban al top.
> 
> BBK ha resurgido,llego a estar a 2, entro en un exchange y ha tocado los 28 ahora parece que entrara en otro pero no hay nada oficial.



con el permiso de parlakistan, en el Discord:

*parlakistanToday at 8:28 PM*

@easyrider XMR tiene un problema, y es que a pesar de sus esfuerzos cambiando el algoritmo antiasic cada poco, los putos chinos logran ser cada vez más rápidos adaptándose


Zcash tampoco funciona


Van a tener que reescribir todo


Estoy por liquidar todas las monedas anónimas


Mine zcash y Monero


Creo que las liquidaré


----------



## Kelbek (27 Jun 2019)

RLC parece tener muchisimo potencial, acabo de comprar 100 a ver si suena la flauta

Una shitcoin muy similar en cuanto a uso (chainlink) subio muchisimo y RLC es una versión mejor de lo mismo.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Jun 2019)

Patanegra dijo:


> con el permiso de parlakistan, en el Discord:
> 
> *parlakistanToday at 8:28 PM*
> 
> ...



Bueno, una cosa es eso y otra lo que hace el mercado, que se la bufa todo, eso es una decisión personal mía que he dicho en el discord, pero en absoluto una recomendación, monero tiene muy buena comunidad, pero las regulaciones pueden joderles bastante.


----------



## disken (27 Jun 2019)

Si, huele a que cuando suelten todos por aburrimiento y por el coste de oportunidad, será cuando comiencen a hacerle caso a Iota. Para entonces todavía puede quedar bastanteo no, pero estos cabrones saben exprimir cada centavo. 

Por otra parte, Lite ha tenido un buen comportamiento las ultimas semanas, pero ahora con la subida vertiginosa, parece que se esta quedando descolgada de sus antiguas compañeras de colegio.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Patanegra (27 Jun 2019)

Kelbek dijo:


> RLC parece tener muchisimo potencial, acabo de comprar 100 a ver si suena la flauta
> 
> Una shitcoin muy similar en cuanto a uso (chainlink) subio muchisimo y RLC es una versión mejor de lo mismo.



si pero sin una comunidad de shilleadores, tu moneda no vale nada.

Edito: mas 20% hoy, han sacado alguna informacion?


----------



## paketazo (27 Jun 2019)

Boarding_87 dijo:


> Pareceis nuevos. Siempre ha pasado lo mismo... una vez que el btc se lateralice, ahí empezaran a subir las alts como cohetes porque lo busca el mercado y porque es otra maravillosa manipulación más del criptomundo.
> Saludos



Parecíamos nuevos... ¿No?

Por aquí seguimos pendientes de esa lateralidad


----------



## plus ultra (27 Jun 2019)

Yo no espero ningún lateral del mas que llegue a fiarme fue del 6k* y luego fuimos un tiempo a entre 3 y 4k que también parecieron que aguantarían algo mas antes de dar este saltito.Ahora que volvemos a caer creo que es solo una corrección para romper sin duda los 20k y dudo que de mucho tiempo para aprovechar un riego en las alt como en antaño.

Mi opinión es que no llegamos a una corrección "lógica",lo suyo es que hubiera habido un "reset" y haber llegado a tocar los 1-2k para olvidar la burbuja de los 19k y de ahí una subida gradual.

Que ha pasado estos dias? para mi sin duda ha sido el asunto de facebook y otra cosa que se comenta es que debido a la guerra comercial china estos,siguen acumulando oro y,por que no BTC?

* 1 BTC = 6k = 1.000.000 de pesetas... una cifra especial.


----------



## hikikomori (28 Jun 2019)

plus ultra dijo:


> Que ha pasado estos dias? para mi sin duda ha sido el asunto de facebook y otra cosa que se comenta es que debido a la guerra comercial china estos,siguen acumulando oro y,por que no BTC?



¡Venga ya!, los fundamentales son los padres y más en el Bitcoin


----------



## paketazo (28 Jun 2019)

Bueno, para los que tenían dudas la cosa se ha resuelto rápido.

BTC ha bajado como era de esperar a buscar apoyo cerca de los 10.000$ ¿han subido las alts?... pues no, han acompañado en la bajada a BTC

BTC ha rebotado 1500$... se han desmarcado las alts... pues no, han perdido la proporción en BTC que este ha ganado.

¿conclusión? : ahora mismo BTC manda, y no solo eso, está echando del mercado a las alts

¿panorama?

Es posible que no perfore de nuevo los máximos de ayer en unos días, creo que se ha atragantado, ya que la gráfica ha adquirido una verticalidad de esas que invitan a pensar en burbujas...hubiera preferido una subida más lenta, pero aquí se las juegas así desde el minuto 0.

Sigo pensado que podría irse más abajo de los 10.000$ a corto plazo, y no abriría largos aquí, pero BTC es "diferente" y aun hay muchos que lo siguen esperando a 1000$ así que son capaces de darle de nuevo al acelerador y dejar a todos pasmados una vez más.

Un saludo


----------



## paketazo (28 Jun 2019)

Bueno NF buen retiro. Aquí como ves cada uno hace sus cábalas con mayor o menor acierto.

Yo mismo dije que no me fiaba un pelo de la salida de IOTA, y que ojalá me hubiera equivocado, pero no la veía clara...pese a ello, hasta la fecha, IOTA no es más que (especulativamente hablando), la calderilla de BTC...como todas las demás alts

¿cambiará eso?

Claro que cambiará y coincido contigo en que IOTA se va a 0 o la lía...pero entendamos que a muy largo plazo se irá a 0. Así que me refiero a un plazo de entre ya y 3 años debería liarla.

A BTC lo sustituirán llegado el momento, pero hoy es su ley, y esa ley puede durar años, pero como BTC no tiene a la séptima flota para otorgarle fundamentales, es plausible que algún día se quede obsoleto por algo que hoy todavía ni existe ni entenderíamos de existir.

En cuanto a apostar todo a una carta...no sé que decirte, doy por sentado que el monto apostado no es muy grande en proporción a tu poder adquisitivo, si no, creo que el riesgo que asumes es elevado...y lo digo como holder en un pequeño porcentaje de mi patrimonio en IOTA...pero suelo errar, así que quizá la líes...y me alegraré por ello y por los que lo vieron claro.

A mi me funciona el dividir el capital, ya que diluye mejor los errores, y en cuanto a los aciertos, pues también arrancan sus sonrisas.

Un saludo


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (28 Jun 2019)

Que coño os pasa con IOTA? 

JODER, en 15 dias voy a comprar unas pocas x pesaos


Pero aparte
Que coño os pasa con iota? 
Si ni es una blockchain, es otro rollo

Las obsesiones no son buenas, e...


----------



## paketazo (28 Jun 2019)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Que coño os pasa con IOTA?
> 
> JODER, en 15 dias voy a comprar unas pocas x pesaos
> 
> ...



Exacto, donde menos te lo esperas salta la liebre... Mirad chain link... Quién esperaba tremendo pepinazo?

IOTA lo espera demasiada gente

Un saludo


----------



## Kelbek (28 Jun 2019)

Chainlink en coinbase, pillad que se acaban


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Jun 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Exacto, donde menos te lo esperas salta la liebre... Mirad chain link... Quién esperaba tremendo pepinazo?
> 
> IOTA lo espera demasiada gente
> 
> Un saludo





paketazo dijo:


> Exacto, donde menos te lo esperas salta la liebre... Mirad chain link... Quién esperaba tremendo pepinazo?
> 
> IOTA lo espera demasiada gente
> 
> Un saludo



No sé, no tengo esa percepción leyendo reddit cryptocurrency. Allí son más de shilling vechain y cosas de esas.


----------



## Bucanero (29 Jun 2019)

Cuídate NF. Gracias por tu buen hacer. Esperemos solo sea temporal. Esperemos que nuestros caminos vuelvan a cruzarse.


----------



## Kukulkam (29 Jun 2019)

ojos en FTM Y REN, monotemáticos


----------



## Black Hammer (29 Jun 2019)

El mayor permabull (NF) de IOTA claudica, ya tocaba. El suelo está muy cerca...


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Jun 2019)

Black Hammer dijo:


> El mayor permabull (NF) de IOTA claudica, ya tocaba. El suelo está muy cerca...



Yo no veo que haya claudicado, no leo nada de eso en su mensaje.


----------



## Black Hammer (29 Jun 2019)

Bueno desde luego no se puede decir que esté muy optimista, dice que está en el barro, que jodió su evolución, que lo está haciendo muy mal, y harto de todo deja el foro hasta que esto no remonte. 

No ha dicho que haya vendido, pero psicológicamente ha capitulado.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Jun 2019)

Black Hammer dijo:


> Bueno desde luego no se puede decir que esté muy optimista, dice que está en el barro, que jodió su evolución, que lo está haciendo muy mal, y harto de todo deja el foro hasta que esto no remonte.
> 
> No ha dicho que haya vendido, pero psicológicamente ha capitulado.



NF se sacó de la manga 4 gráficas flipadas de IOTA, poniéndola por las nubes, sin tener ni puta idea de que es IOTA y ahora resulta que era el gurú de esta cripto.

Menuda panda de borregos que estais hechos, desde luego que no todos, pero joder, muchos sí.


----------



## Black Hammer (29 Jun 2019)

Jose24 dijo:


> Cito para la posteridad, el tiempo nos pone a todos dónde nos corresponde



Mmmm yo soy muy alcista con IOTA, pero por los fundamentales, no por unas rayitas que nadie sabe de dónde se saca NF.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Jun 2019)

Black Hammer dijo:


> Mmmm yo soy muy alcista con IOTA, pero por los fundamentales, no por unas rayitas que nadie sabe de dónde se saca NF.



NF si que se ha mirado el tema fundamental, aunque yo una subida a 1000 pavos no la veo de ese modo vertical, creo que esto va a llevar un tiempo, pero oye, si se cumple su predicción, yo le hago la ola.


----------



## Black Hammer (29 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> NF si que se ha mirado el tema fundamental, aunque yo una subida a 1000 pavos no la veo de ese modo vertical, creo que esto va a llevar un tiempo, pero oye, si se cumple su predicción, yo le hago la ola.



Es que ningún análisis técnico puede justificar que el precio llegue a 1000$ cuando el máximo histórico de IOTA son 5,8$. Se le va la olla tratando de convencernos que sus proyecciones "esotéricas" le dan ese precio. 

Por fundamentales aún se podría justificar, pero vamos, es como el que dice que bitcoin llegará a 3M, pues quién sabe...


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Jun 2019)

Black Hammer dijo:


> Es que ningún análisis técnico puede justificar que el precio llegue a 1000$ cuando el máximo histórico de IOTA son 5,8$. Se le va la olla tratando de convencernos que sus proyecciones "esotéricas" le dan ese precio.
> 
> Por fundamentales aún se podría justificar, pero vamos, es como el que dice que bitcoin llegará a 3M, pues quién sabe...



Yo veo más realista si todo fuera bien, un precio de 350 usd para dentro de unos años, eso con adopción masiva.


----------



## Black Hammer (29 Jun 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo veo más realista si todo fuera bien, un precio de 350 usd para dentro de unos años, eso con adopción masiva.



Eso sería un marketcap de 4,5 veces el actual de Bitcoin. No pasará mañana, pero si IOTA lo peta mucho tampoco lo veo imposible. En unos años...


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Jun 2019)

Black Hammer dijo:


> Eso sería un marketcap de 4,5 veces el actual de Bitcoin. No pasará mañana, pero si IOTA lo peta mucho tampoco lo veo imposible. En unos años...



Efectivamente. El supply es el supply.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Jun 2019)

Parece que a Walton Chain no le va muy bien.


----------



## Ninoshka (29 Jun 2019)

Cariño, no te vayas..
Vas a romper mi corazón!


----------



## Seronoser (29 Jun 2019)

Ninoshka dijo:


> Cariño, no te vayas..
> Vas a romper mi corazón!



Los multis ni se preocupan por esconderse ya


----------



## Bucanero (30 Jun 2019)

Recién calentito.


----------



## paketazo (30 Jun 2019)

Bucanero dijo:


> Recién calentito.



Parece un buen hombre el pavo este, pero me da en la nariz que solo lo que él lleva es lo bueno...BTC, ETH, IOTA...

Por otr aparte...¿regular lo que?

Pagos con monero, o pagos con el privatesend de Dash, o pagos con la Bitcoin Laundry... o quizá quieran regular los navegadores tor... Parece que algunos seres humanos acostumbrados a vivir de la sopa boba no se han enterado todavía de que va esta movidita que se ha montado a partir del 2008.

Bueno, pues que regulen...de paso que regulen el trafico de armas, la prostitución, los carteles de la droga...y todo lo que de verdad mueve pasta a nivel global... mientras los remeros...que no cesen en su empeño...que ya falta menos para que los usurpadores de lo ajeno revienten de tanto robar con sus leyes en mano.

Un saludo


----------



## Bucanero (1 Jul 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Parece un buen hombre el pavo este, pero me da en la nariz que solo lo que él lleva es lo bueno...BTC, ETH, IOTA...
> 
> Por otr aparte...¿regular lo que?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bucanero (1 Jul 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Parece un buen hombre el pavo este, pero me da en la nariz que solo lo que él lleva es lo bueno...BTC, ETH, IOTA...
> 
> Por otr aparte...¿regular lo que?
> 
> ...




Yo también pienso que las monedas privadas se seguirán utilizando. Es más, son el sustituto de entre otras cosas del dinero "B" que seguirá existiendo de un modo u otro.

Pero si que veo una regulación para controlar a la borregada , entre ellos "yo" porque el control de los de siempre no lo van a dejar del todo, sino al contrario.

En cuanto a las monedas por el elegidas son las que se ajustan a su cosmovisión y excepto IOTA las otras son pienso que indiscutibles a día de hoy.

Un saludo paketazo y también a los demás.


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Jul 2019)

El tal Agustin que sale en la foto está como un cerdo de gordo...


----------



## Pirro (2 Jul 2019)

Pues como dijo @paketazo había que esperar a ver qué sucedería con las alts cuando Bitcoin corrigiera y testara los $10.000 nuevamente.

Pues por ahora lo que se ve es que con el pump las alts lo hicieron putapénicamente mal, no obstante con el dump parecen estar ganando algo del terreno perdido frente a Bitcoin. Me parece un escenario extraño y contraintuitivo, lo esperable era que corrigieran en mayor medida que Bitcoin.

Es posible que la dominancia de Bitcoin crezca en los próximos meses, todo apunta a ello. Pero normalmente los mercados son unos cachondos y hacen lo contrario a lo que la mayoría de gente espera, si bien la lógica lleva a pensar que los fundamentales -guerra comercial y pérdida de confianza en las relaciones internacionales- juegan a favor de Bitcoin y en detrimento de las alts.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Jul 2019)

que malita esta la cosa....


----------



## paketazo (2 Jul 2019)

Sigo creyendo que se está usando USDT para pumpear BTC, y atraer fiat a los mercados, es más, creo que mientras funcione se seguirá usando esa estrategia por parte de los implicados (sobre todo grandes exchanges chinos y koreanos)

Pensad que el fomo puede atraer fiat quizá en un porcentaje de un 1 a 10 (1 USD X10 USDT) que se mueven en el cryptouniverso.

Ahora mismo toda esta innovación que nos llevaría al paradigma económico del futuro, se está quedando en especulación a un nivel demasiado elevado...no pasa nada...los mercados buscan acomodarse a largo plazo, y cuando la especulación deje de ser rentable para las partes, pues aparecerá otro factor que busque otro tipo de función diferente (quién sabe si para la que realmente han sido creados muchos de los tokens incluido BTC)

¿qué podemos esperar?

Yo espero que algunos, aun que sean muy pocos, logren ganar valor, uso y precio, pero no vale solo con la fama...estrellas más grandes han caído, necesitamos ese fundamental del que tanto se habla, pero que no acaba de convencer.

BTC cubre su función, y lo hace relativamente bien hoy en día...dejando de lado todo el mariconeo de que su TPS, que si centralización, y toda la punta que queramos sacarle al asunto...aquí y ahora pues cumple.

Luego muchos afirman que ETH es la otra elegida...yo no veo que sea o deba de ser la elegida...mucho token corriendo en su cadena pero la hace cara, lenta y no aporta tampoco ningún elemento que la haga única e imprescindible más allá de ser la primera, como le sucede a BTC en su ámbito.

Creo que a la larga mucho de lo que hoy cotiza pasará a entregarle todo su valor a BTC, y si entran grandes empresas en tokens concretos, como stellar, chain link ... pues le darán un empujón y las mantendrán aupadas...luego si alguna se usa y genera necesidad en su nicho, también sobrevivirá...pero la purga será dura.

Incluso BTC, cuando ahora ya muchos lo ven a 100.000 yo no lo termino de ver cotizando a esos precios, salvo que sigan creando USDT como si no hubiera un mañana, en cuyo caso, no será más que una burbuja artificial retroalimentada y que acabará rompiendo.

¿dónde pensáis que estaría BTC si no existiera USDT? ¿Habría entrado el mismo fiat que teóricamente lo respalda?...o ha sido y es un arma especulativa al servicio de los exchanges como lo es el fiat en manos de los bancos centrales para financiar lo que ellos creen conveniente.

Un saludo


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Jul 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Sigo creyendo que se está usando USDT para pumpear BTC, y atraer fiat a los mercados, es más, creo que mientras funcione se seguirá usando esa estrategia por parte de los implicados (sobre todo grandes exchanges chinos y koreanos)
> 
> Pensad que el fomo puede atraer fiat quizá en un porcentaje de un 1 a 10 (1 USD X10 USDT) que se mueven en el cryptouniverso.
> 
> ...



Paketazo, olvidas una cosa, no sólo entra usd, también otras monedas como KWR o las de los países latinos. Y el mercado OTC que es el que no vemos, allí se paga a los mineros en Fiat contante y sonante, eso lo sé de primera mano por personas que están en el negocio de las granjas mineras y hay un apetito voraz por el Bitcoin y por la mineria en si.


----------



## Seronoser (2 Jul 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Paketazo, olvidas una cosa, no sólo entra usd, también otras monedas como KWR o las de los países latinos. Y el mercado OTC que es el que no vemos, allí se paga a los mineros en Fiat contante y sonante, eso lo sé de primera mano por personas que están en el negocio de las granjas mineras y hay un apetito voraz por el Bitcoin y por la mineria en si.



Comentario interesante.
En mi experiencia, y por dónde me muevo, nadie que conozca ha comprado en dólares.
El dólar es moneda refugio, y no se suele tocar, especialmente en lugares como Sudamérica o Asia. Por eso en muchos países se acepta moneda local vs dólar, para comprar incluso en cajero, porque la gente no suelta tan fácil sus dólares. Por supuesto hablo de la gente de la calle, y hasta 6 cifras de inversión/riesgo...
Otra cosa es que tradees, y después de haber comprado BTC con, por ejemplo, pesos dominicanos, colombianos, o rublos, tomes liquidez en dolares en el exchange.


----------



## p_pin (3 Jul 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Sigo creyendo que se está usando USDT para pumpear BTC, y atraer fiat a los mercados, es más, creo que mientras funcione se seguirá usando esa estrategia por parte de los implicados (sobre todo grandes exchanges chinos y koreanos)
> 
> Pensad que el fomo puede atraer fiat quizá en un porcentaje de un 1 a 10 (1 USD X10 USDT) que se mueven en el cryptouniverso.
> 
> ...



Ahí tienes FIAT:


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Jul 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Ahí tienes FIAT:



Eso son derivados sintéticos.


----------



## p_pin (3 Jul 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Eso son derivados sintéticos.



Y están pagados con fiat... no pedís fiat? pues mueven más fiat que el 99% de criptos


----------



## paketazo (3 Jul 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Paketazo, olvidas una cosa, no sólo entra usd, también otras monedas como KWR o las de los países latinos. Y el mercado OTC que es el que no vemos, allí se paga a los mineros en Fiat contante y sonante, eso lo sé de primera mano por personas que están en el negocio de las granjas mineras y hay un apetito voraz por el Bitcoin y por la mineria en si.



Se minan 1800BTC por día a una media de 11500$ salen aprox. 21 millones día. Y USDT mueve 30 mil millones... Te dejo que hagas tu la división, pero en pocas palabras, la minería mueve calderilla al lado del movimiento diario de USDT.

Buen día a todos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Jul 2019)

goder...Y mi IOTA ?.....sed buenos....


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Jul 2019)

...comol ?....puede Ud. explicarse ?....


----------



## plus ultra (6 Jul 2019)

BITTREX ha anunciado que deslista BITB y como es normal su precio ha caido ahora mismo la tenemos en 5 pero tambien hay que tener en cuenta que en estos casos suele hacer un rebote la veo una oportunidad bastante buena para especular,sus dev no estan desaparecidos y han comentado algo de que en breve estaran en el DEX de KMD.


----------



## Wanijei (8 Jul 2019)

Donde compráis Iotas?
Yo tengo bitcoins en coinbase, pero no veo que puedan pillarse iotas


----------



## StalkerTlön (9 Jul 2019)

Wanijei dijo:


> Donde compráis Iotas?
> Yo tengo bitcoins en coinbase, pero no veo que puedan pillarse iotas



En Binance, Bitfinex, Bitpanda... y de allí a la wallet Trinity, no te fies mucho de los exchanges.


----------



## taichi (9 Jul 2019)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> En Binance, Bitfinex, Bitpanda... y de allí a la wallet Trinity, no te fies mucho de los exchanges.



Tb en Eurocoinpay con Fiat y posibilidad con tarjeta sin comisión añadida 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Bucanero (10 Jul 2019)

BTC sube y el resto a los avernos. Sin embargo creo que tarde o temprano las altcoins subirán pero quizás no quieran que las gentes se suban a algunas altcoins para luego vendérselas más caras. Por ejemplo IOTA. El punto es ver donde, en que punto subirse a las altcoins. En litecoin por ejemplo metería sobre 0.0070 BTC por LTC. Creo que aun van a subir más a btc y hundir al resto pero no puedo ver el momento en que cambiará esta tendencia.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## davitin (10 Jul 2019)

Menudo fraude las altcoins.


----------



## Bellabella (10 Jul 2019)

Me gusta el ánimo con las altcoins en general, voy a comprar algo mas de ETH, encima veo que hay oferta, a ver si baja btc sobre los 11.5k y puedo pillarla más barata.


----------



## davitin (10 Jul 2019)

Moon dijo:


> Me gusta el ánimo con las altcoins en general, voy a comprar algo mas de ETH, encima veo que hay oferta, a ver si baja btc sobre los 11.5k y puedo pillarla más barata.



Estos mensajes son totalmente creibles.


----------



## Bellabella (11 Jul 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Estos mensajes son totalmente creibles.



Acostumbro a hacer lo contrario a la mayoría, mal no me va la verdad. Que creo que btc puede tocar otra vez 4 cifras, pero yendo a largo no me preocupa. Todo el eth que tengo lo compré a 200$ y a 100$ luego cuando bajó más y los btc entre 4.5k-3.5k y tuve que ver como estaba todo muy en rojo un tiempo.

Veo a Max keiser diciendo que no habrá alt season, que la dominancia de btc irá a más del 90%, dicen en muchos medios que si están muertas, la CNN igual, el Jeff Dorman, el Tone Vays que están muertas y btc a 50k en octubre, etc, etc. Y que pasa, que me la suda lo que digan porque lo uso para hacer lo contrario.


----------



## Bucanero (11 Jul 2019)

Pues que hundan más el precio el tal Hans. Ni una vendo. El invierno criptográfico me ha enseñado a tener paciencia. Y como se descuide el Hans le compro más como baje de 0.25 que en vez de fumar y bebercios pues me lo gasto en unos IOTAS jeje.


----------



## nucken (12 Jul 2019)

*Aprovecho acumular Gram antes de su presentación a finales de octubre 
Pura especulación con bastantes posibilidades de salir bien 
BitForex tiene el par gram/usdt*


----------



## paketazo (13 Jul 2019)

Tenemos a BTC en el 65% de dominancia, la anterior ocasión fue en diciembre del 2017, toco el 65% y a continuación cayó hasta el 33%.

Hablamos de patrones, y estos no son fiables, pero si nos sirven para intuir lo que pueda suceder...veremos si rompe ese 65%, o se queda por estas cotas.

La progresión del chart en esta ocasión ha sido más prolongada en el tiempo y ordenada, lo que invita a pensar que se romperá ese 65% por arriba.

Las próximas jornadas van a estar interesantes sobre todo en el par BTC/Alts .

Global Charts | CoinMarketCap

Un saludo


----------



## Bucanero (13 Jul 2019)

Se que quizás no sea una postura racional pero creo en el proyecto en primer lugar y luego paso de vender y comprar porque no soy trader y sobre todo el que gana sería hacienda y a ese socio cuanto menos lo vea mejor. Así que aguanto hasta cero si hace falta.



paketazo dijo:


> Tenemos a BTC en el 65% de dominancia, la anterior ocasión fue en diciembre del 2017, toco el 65% y a continuación cayó hasta el 33%.
> 
> Hablamos de patrones, y estos no son fiables, pero si nos sirven para intuir lo que pueda suceder...veremos si rompe ese 65%, o se queda por estas cotas.
> 
> ...




Creo que la dominancia de BTC puede aumentar más pero vamos... no creo que le quede mucho más aunque lo digo con la boca pequeña.


----------



## Bucanero (15 Jul 2019)

La verdad es que las altcoins están muchas a buen precio. Me llamareis loco con lo que está cayendo pero me están dando unas ganas de comprar un pellizco de IOTAS y de Cardanos que no veas. 

Hans bájalas un poco más...


----------



## ivancho96 (15 Jul 2019)

Si el BTC llega a 7k-8k (Que lo hará) tendremos las alts algo mas baratas.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Jul 2019)

Este hilo tendría que llamarse sodomización con altcoins...


----------



## bmbnct (15 Jul 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Este hilo tendría que llamarse sodomización con altcoins...


----------



## paketazo (15 Jul 2019)

Todo lo que está sucediendo parte de lo que os comento siempre...pump&dump promocionado por los exchanges que poseen toneladas de USDT Binance, CoinBene, Huobi... el primer par importante BTC/USD lo encontramos en coinbase con el numero 18 del ranking los 17 anteriores mandan con USDT y me podréis decir lo que queráis, pero para mi no hay paridad USD/USDT




El motivo que veo en estas volatilidades no es más que tratar finalmente de atraer nuevo fiat al sistema, ¿cómo? pues sencillo...subimos artificialmente con USDT BTC hasta 13.000$...lo dejamos caer a 10.000$ o menos y entonces ya parece que está "barato"...

Esto lo llevamos viendo muchos meses, y al final ese fiat va entrando aun que sea a cuentagotas, así que tampoco es una mala manera de distribuir BTC y otras alts.

En cuanto a la dominancia de BTC está ahora mismo rompiendo esos anteriores máximos, si cierra la jornada de hoy por encima del 66% lo daría ya por roto, y seguramente lo veamos alcanzar el 70%, aun que también admito que va a ser muy complicado que ese 70% rompa al alza, o regrese al mítico 80%/20%

BTC en este 2019 se ha llevado el gato al agua, pero creo que habrá cambios con respecto a algunas coins que posiblemente ganen tracción antes del final del año, aun que sea solo por simple especulación o por mejora de sus fundamentales.

Habrá trasvase de BTC eso no lo dudéis, lo complicado como siempre será acertar las premiadas ... y será así por que los exchanges viven de hacer que nos rasquemos, y para que nos rasquemos de verdad tendrán que poner la zanahoria delante de nuestras narices una y mil veces...ellos con el HODL poco ganan y saben que llegará la primavera alt de nuevo aun que sea forzandola a base de esteroides USDT

Suerte con las decisiones y un saludo


----------



## tastas (15 Jul 2019)

A menos que en el próximo bull run dispare mucho las tasas de minado, no creo que haya un trasvase tan marcado como en 2017.
No veo motivos para que la gente se ponga a comprar alts.

Taptap


----------



## paketazo (16 Jul 2019)

tastas dijo:


> A menos que en el próximo bull run dispare mucho las tasas de minado, no creo que haya un trasvase tan marcado como en 2017.
> No veo motivos para que la gente se ponga a comprar alts.
> 
> Taptap



No, no es la gente la que tira o sube los precios... Ese es el error de apreciación. 

La gente no subió BTC a 20k, ni lo bajó a 4k...la gente solo altera los precios en cuantías ínfimas... Esto es obra de manos fuertes y principalmente los que más tajada sacan con la "movida"... O sea... Exchanges... Por eso creo que habrá movimiento alts para seguir drenado la teta. 

Es solo mi opinión evidentemente. 

Un saludo


----------



## davitin (16 Jul 2019)

Las criptos ya pasaron de moda, no va a entrar más pasta, como dice el otro forero esto son manipulaciones sanas de los exchanges.

Ahora toca disfrutar lo no-recuperado.


----------



## davitin (16 Jul 2019)

Las criptos son el último engaño para que cuatro listos se corren y el resto de pringaos pierdan hasta la camisa, perdida de dinero y tiempo total.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Jul 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Las criptos son el último engaño para que cuatro listos se corren y el resto de pringaos pierdan hasta la camisa, perdida de dinero y tiempo total.



Bien, davitín, bien.

Sólamente te ha costado cinco años el darte cuenta.


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (16 Jul 2019)

Davitin, rectificar es de sabios. Te felicito.
Mas de uno ha salido con el rabo entre las piernas después de la escabechina acontecida en las alts. No los verás por aquí admitiendo nada.


----------



## Bucanero (16 Jul 2019)

Yo aun creo que algunas altcoins darán sus frutos y de echo sigo llevándolas. Admito que BTC está intratable y de echo esta noche pasada pensando un poco en ello creo que también puede ser que esté tan fuerte porque con la que va a caer (crisis a las puertas) la gente se está protegiendo con BTC y no ven necesidad de otros proyectos que no están maduros aun.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Kukulkam (16 Jul 2019)

Onvres de poca fe, vended e ir corriendo a comprar acciones de Deutsche y de Santander, y rico Fiat , que es lo meggoh

Enviado desde mi S61 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kukulkam (16 Jul 2019)

Estáis cuestionando a miles de developers alrededor del mundo, que están ahí solo para timaros a vosotros??

El mismo BTC no lleva ni 10 años funcionando y ya querés pagar la cerveza sin alcohol en el chiringo Paco de mierda de vuestro barrio-lodazal moronegro con alt coins?



Se nota vuestra españolidad y gañanismo de veraneo en la costa mediterránea con vuestra bigo feminazi favorita

Largaos de ese infecto país que es España y ver un poco de mundo


Enviado desde mi S61 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (16 Jul 2019)

Kukulkam dijo:


> Estáis cuestionando a miles de developers alrededor del mundo, que están ahí solo para timaros a vosotros??
> 
> El mismo BTC no lleva ni 10 años funcionando y ya querés pagar la cerveza sin alcohol en el chiringo Paco de mierda de vuestro barrio-lodazal moronegro con alt coins?
> 
> ...



Si hay algo que he aprendido a base de "llevarlas" es que haciendo lo que hacen todos, generalmente llegarás tarde y mal...

Yo tengo una postura flexible en la mayoría de mis inversiones, pues sería absurdo creerme en posesión de la verdad absoluta en todas mis decisiones, y como se y entiendo que lo normal es equivocarse, pues en el momento que algo deja de gustarme lo intento liquidar (no siempre se puede)

Volviendo al tema de las altcoins, sigo pensando que muchas pegarán un buen salto más pronto que tarde, y ganarán tracción con respecto a BTC, y no digo nada nuevo, ya que en el pasado ha sucedido en mayor o menor medida, y sería demasiado monótono que no volviera a suceder.

En ocasiones me recuerda a la lucha de pares de divisas dónde referenciandonos en el $ unas ganan y otras pierden, y aquí sucede algo parecido, entendiendo que la moneda que da liquidez no es el dólar, si no el BTC.

¿momento de invertir?

No seré yo quién se lo recomiende a nadie, y sabiendo como bien dices que este mercado es tan nuevo que hay cabida para todo tipo de sorpresas...tanto BTC va a 20K de nuevo como se derrite hasta los 5K... y eso para un inversor es muy doloroso.

Digo lo de siempre, si no nos lo tomamos como una inversión y lo hacemos pensando en una especie de apuesta, llevar 10 ETH, 10 LTC, 10 Moneros, o 10 Dash o 1000 IOTA ... , pueden dar frutos algún día...ojo, no todo a la vez, pero picar algo y olvidarlo.

Imaginad comprar hoy 100 onzas de plata ...nos gastamos 1650 pavos y las dejamos en un cajón... pasan los años y por casualidad en 10 miramos el precio de la onza y ha pasado de 16,5€ a valer 45€... ¡vale! no nos hemos hecho millonarios, pero hemos vencido a la inflación y hemos obtenido 4500€

Pues quién nos dice que ETH no pueda algún día regresar a los 1000$... ya sucedió una vez y ahora mismo son pocos los que lo esperan, ¿no?...¿ha empeorado su fundamento, ha sido abandonado el proyecto, ya no es usable?

A BTC lo han matado ya tantas veces que su inmortalidad ha quedado patente...ahora están matando a las alts, y veremos si se levantan y caminan de nuevo...yo creo que sí lo harán...ya que hay muchos intereses creados en torno a ellas (sobre todo en algunas en concreto)

Mucha suerte, pero sobre todo paciencia, no os obsesionéis con ninguna inversión, y valorar lo que tenéis del modo más objetivo posible, ya que es muy fácil ver unicornios volar sobre nubes azules, cuando realmente son moscas sobre boñigas.

Por cierto el volumen de USDT ya supera al de BTC


----------



## Seronoser (17 Jul 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Si hay algo que he aprendido a base de "llevarlas" es que haciendo lo que hacen todos, generalmente llegarás tarde y mal...
> 
> Yo tengo una postura flexible en la mayoría de mis inversiones, pues sería absurdo creerme en posesión de la verdad absoluta en todas mis decisiones, y como se y entiendo que lo normal es equivocarse, pues en el momento que algo deja de gustarme lo intento liquidar (no siempre se puede)
> 
> ...




Lo malo de los metales, (y también soy metalero), es que SIEMPRE dejan rastro. Hacienda sabe que tienes metal. El gobierno sabe que tienes metal. La empresa que te vendió el metal, sabe que tienes metal.

Mañana el gobierno/Hacienda, le da por penalizar la tenencia de plata o de oro, O CONFISCARLO, y estás jodido, salvo que compraras en el mercado negro. Y esto, que parece ciencia ficción, ha pasado muchas veces en el último siglo. Nadie te dice que mañana no pueda volver a suceder.

Y con las criptos si lo haces bien... verás cómo nadie te quita nada. Y serás libre de irte a donde quieras, con tu dinero encima, tan solo recordando unas claves. De verdad, los que vivimos fuera, sabemos el valor de estas cosas. Y cada vez más.

Joder, el mundo es enorme, las opciones son enormes, y están ahí para que las aprovechemos.


----------



## plus ultra (19 Jul 2019)

1ST unos datos para los especuladores.

El 9 de marzo de 2018 fue excluida de BITTREX que era su principal exchange.hasta hace unos dias ha tenido un volumen medio de 3-4 cifras $ con un paréntesis entre el 17 al 25 de mayo de este año cuando su volumen pasa a ser de alrededor de los 800k diarios.

Ayer fue de nuevo listada en BITTREX y por ahora su precio se mantiene en la media en el que ha estado hasta ahora que son 1000 satoshis.

El equipo desde entonces ha pasado olimpicamente del token,eso si han seguido trabajando en la plataforma de juegos.



No hemos perdido nada hasta que vendemos.


----------



## paketazo (19 Jul 2019)

un recorte para los nostálgicos de febrero del 2017




El tiempo pasa...pero no igual para todo ni todos.

Mucha suerte, pero sobre todo salud para disfrutarla.

Buen fin de semana


----------



## Corcho (19 Jul 2019)

Algunas son más estables que otras, buen fin de semana


----------



## tastas (19 Jul 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> un recorte para los nostálgicos de febrero del 2017
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 129058
> 
> ...



Agur maidsafe. La próxima ronda de financiación es la buena.

Taptap


----------



## paketazo (19 Jul 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Agur maidsafe. La próxima ronda de financiación es la buena.
> 
> Taptap



Maidsafe en cuanto a rentabilidad ha sido realmente un fiasco en los últimos años para sus holders.

Lo último que miré de ella hará más de un año, era que tenían listo un testnet para operar su red de manera independiente "safe network" y no tengo ni idea de como les ha ido...presupongo que por el precio al que cotiza las cosas no han ido como esperaban...pero hablo con total desconocimiento del tema.

Fue un su día una ilusión húmeda con sus ideas de independizar Internet de proveedores de red, protegerla de terceras partes que podrían "capar" el contenido de la misma según el antojo de las leyes o condiciones de cada país, cultura, ideología...

A día de hoy. un claro ejemplo de que buy&hold no siempre tiene que funcionar a medio o largo plazo... evidentemente, podría pegar mañana mismo un pelotazo de 100X por algún hito importante, pero hablo de aquí y ahora.

En cuanto a Augur, lo de las predicciones y todo eso, nunca entendí realmente la necesidad imperiosa de crear una blockchain de predicción descentralizada...pero bueno...yo no soy nadie para juzgar un proyecto que no conozco a fondo.

Un saludo


----------



## Seronoser (19 Jul 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Maidsafe en cuanto a rentabilidad ha sido realmente un fiasco en los últimos años para sus holders.
> 
> Lo último que miré de ella hará más de un año, era que tenían listo un testnet para operar su red de manera independiente "safe network" y no tengo ni idea de como les ha ido...presupongo que por el precio al que cotiza las cosas no han ido como esperaban...pero hablo con total desconocimiento del tema.
> 
> ...



Al menos Augur ha pasado de 4,55 a 12 dólares...quien le hubiera metido pasta, aún así, estaría ganándole un pellizco. 
Maidsafe...de 0,17 a 0,15...pues...


----------



## easyridergs (20 Jul 2019)

Es que Maidsafe no es open source y la red es permisionada. Solo por esas dos cosas no va a triunfar, puede tener su nicho pero nada más.


----------



## easyridergs (20 Jul 2019)

Tranquilo Negro que para el MDA de IOTA aún queda un largo trecho. El coordicide se va a implementar sobre la nueva red BEE y todavía está verde. Aunque hay que decir que no tan verde como puede parecer ya que en otros proyectos experimentales ya han utilizado parte de las soluciones que van a aunar de forma modular en BEE. Mientras tenemos la red IRI para experimentar con POCs.


----------



## davitin (21 Jul 2019)

Acabo de regresar del hilo de Sonm en bitcointalk....menudos sinvergüenzas, en su día dijeron que solo aceptarían pagos de clientes de su red en tokens Sonm, que cuando su red se empezase a usar el token subiría como la espuma....ahora en bitcointalk están diciendo que sus clientes son "del mundo real" y que pagan con "dinero real" (dólares), y que lo de aceptar pagos con el token ya si eso a lo mejor un día y tal.

Estoy hasta la polla del mundo de las criptos, de verdad, no por el tema de perder dinero, que he perdido, pero no es eso, si uno hace una inversion y el negocio se hunde pues has perdido y ya, lo que me jode es que a la mayoría de inversores nos han tomado por gilipollas, nos han tomado el pelo, así de claro....un ejemplo claro es sonm, tienen ya nosecuantos clientes, están ganando pasta, usaron a los inversores del token para financiarse y ahora el token por los suelos mientras el negocio va viento en popa....


----------



## tastas (21 Jul 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Acabo de regresar del hilo de Sonm en bitcointalk....menudos sinvergüenzas, en su día dijeron que solo aceptarían pagos de clientes de su red en tokens Sonm, que cuando su red se empezase a usar el token subiría como la espuma....ahora en bitcointalk están diciendo que sus clientes son "del mundo real" y que pagan con "dinero real" (dólares), y que lo de aceptar pagos con el token ya si eso a lo mejor un día y tal.
> 
> Estoy hasta la polla del mundo de las criptos, de verdad, no por el tema de perder dinero, que he perdido, pero no es eso, si uno hace una inversion y el negocio se hunde pues has perdido y ya, lo que me jode es que a la mayoría de inversores nos han tomado por gilipollas, nos han tomado el pelo, así de claro....un ejemplo claro es sonm, tienen ya nosecuantos clientes, están ganando pasta, usaron a los inversores del token para financiarse y ahora el token por los suelos mientras el negocio va viento en popa....



Al menos tú no has pagado en dólares. Esos son los siguientes en ser desplumados. Nivel 2 y tal.

Taptap


----------



## orbeo (21 Jul 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Acabo de regresar del hilo de Sonm en bitcointalk....menudos sinvergüenzas, en su día dijeron que solo aceptarían pagos de clientes de su red en tokens Sonm, que cuando su red se empezase a usar el token subiría como la espuma....ahora en bitcointalk están diciendo que sus clientes son "del mundo real" y que pagan con "dinero real" (dólares), y que lo de aceptar pagos con el token ya si eso a lo mejor un día y tal.
> 
> Estoy hasta la polla del mundo de las criptos, de verdad, no por el tema de perder dinero, que he perdido, pero no es eso, si uno hace una inversion y el negocio se hunde pues has perdido y ya, lo que me jode es que a la mayoría de inversores nos han tomado por gilipollas, nos han tomado el pelo, así de claro....un ejemplo claro es sonm, tienen ya nosecuantos clientes, están ganando pasta, usaron a los inversores del token para financiarse y ahora el token por los suelos mientras el negocio va viento en popa....



Joder pero eso estaba claro desde la fiebre de las ico en 2017. Se les daba $ a cambio de tokens... No había que ser muy listo para ver la estafa.


----------



## Pirro (21 Jul 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Acabo de regresar del hilo de Sonm en bitcointalk....menudos sinvergüenzas, en su día dijeron que solo aceptarían pagos de clientes de su red en tokens Sonm, que cuando su red se empezase a usar el token subiría como la espuma....ahora en bitcointalk están diciendo que sus clientes son "del mundo real" y que pagan con "dinero real" (dólares), y que lo de aceptar pagos con el token ya si eso a lo mejor un día y tal.
> 
> Estoy hasta la polla del mundo de las criptos, de verdad, no por el tema de perder dinero, que he perdido, pero no es eso, si uno hace una inversion y el negocio se hunde pues has perdido y ya, lo que me jode es que a la mayoría de inversores nos han tomado por gilipollas, nos han tomado el pelo, así de claro....un ejemplo claro es sonm, tienen ya nosecuantos clientes, están ganando pasta, usaron a los inversores del token para financiarse y ahora el token por los suelos mientras el negocio va viento en popa....



No es que tomen a la gente por gilipollas davitín, es que a la gente, ante la posibilidad de dinero rápido y fácil se le nubla el sentido crítico y se vuelve gilipollas. Unos más gilipollas, otros menos gilipollas. Gilipollas cuando pierden y gilipollas cuando ganan. *Todos los que hemos operado en mercados especulativos como este, en algún momento hicimos el gilipollas. Quién diga que no, miente. *Lo que nos define es cuánto tiempo tardamos en darnos cuenta de la gilipollez cometida y las conclusiones que extraemos de ella. 

En cualquier caso si algo he aprendido del burbujote de criptomierdas del 17 es que las ICOS son una pésima forma de financiar un proyecto, al menos tal como estaban planteadas, por un problema de incentivos. Se supone que la razón de ser de la empresa es lucrar a sus dueños y que esto se consigue ofreciendo un buen producto o servicio por el cual el mercado te premia. La mayoría de los proyectos eran pura mierda, pero hasta los buenos tenían todas las papeletas de fracasar.

Si antes de montar la empresa ya te has hecho jodidamente rico, con pasta suficiente para vivir varias vidas, los incentivos para hacer algo bueno o se atenúan o desaparecen. A lo más, delegas el proyecto en un asalariado y te dedicas a otras cosas.

Al final queda claro que el negocio es la ICO en sí misma y que el producto/servicio ofrecido es la venta de expectativas de revalorizaciones estúpidas e irreales a incautos que arrojan miles o decenas de miles sin saber lo que es un utility token.

Pero bueno, como el ser humano es un animal que tropieza n millones de veces en la misma piedra, seguirán habiendo siempre oportunidades especulativas. La cuestión es ser consciente de que fuera de Bitcoin, todo lo demás es un juego de trileros en el que hay que intentar no ser el primo. Si se le llaman shitcoins es por algo.

Un saludo.


----------



## zz00zz (21 Jul 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Agur maidsafe. La próxima ronda de financiación es la buena.
> 
> Taptap



Yo como otros especialmente los de Maidsafe no participamos en el foro SIC, pero hay momentos que me surliveyo y me siento motivado jajajja especialmente cuando habláis de maidsafe, Tastas a ti y al séquito bitcoinero mojon remonster y demás antes de fin año y sin que haya una nueva financiación, hablaremos, tiempo al tiempo 

si me equivoco lo aceptare sin problemas, espero que tu y los otros hagáis lo propio.


----------



## zz00zz (21 Jul 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Maidsafe en cuanto a rentabilidad ha sido realmente un fiasco en los últimos años para sus holders.
> 
> Lo último que miré de ella hará más de un año, era que tenían listo un testnet para operar su red de manera independiente "safe network" y no tengo ni idea de como les ha ido...presupongo que por el precio al que cotiza las cosas no han ido como esperaban...pero hablo con total desconocimiento del tema.
> 
> ...



Apreciado Paquetazo

En cuanto a su rendimiento solo decir que su Roy es de 430 % con lo cual estoy mas que satisfecho, yo en la Ico de maidsafe, medir en secuencias temporales sin integridad puede resultar ser tan excelente como nefasto, como cualquier otra crypto.

El tesnet a que te refieres fué bien, los detractores de Maid, dijeron que claro no era una red descentralizada, con lo cual no era valido, no vieron o no quisieron ver que este tesnet no era con este fin.

En cuanto a Internet descentralizada, es todavía un sueño húmedo, SI, pero para mi que va a venir a no tardar el orgasmo , estamos mas cerca que nunca, se esta trabajando juntamente con el creador de Internet Sir Timothy Warner , diferentes proyectos pero con conexiones, te sugiero que sigas el proyecto, creo que acabaras sorprendido.

Descentralizar Internet es una tarea de gigantes intelectuales, se le llama la Red Imposible, lo de su crypto y todas las demás incluido BTC es minucia.

Para que te hagas una idea se esta haciendo como un nuevo SO sistema operativo ademas de su propio navegador, tu propia nube, tu propia web inviolable sin depender de servidor ni nombre de dominio, tu propia autoautentificación, sin también como no, de depender de permiso de nadie ....etc ...etc

Parsec su algoritmo de consenso asíncrono esta en revisión por pares Universidad, otro imposible en una red totalmente descentralizada, tiempo al tiempo.

Y si ya se que es la zanahoria que los tontos como yo perseguimos, eso según los talibanes bitcoineros, estos creen ya han atrapado la zanahoria.j siguen obsesionados con su fisgona y tan limitada como despilfarradora blockchain que no es mas que una base de datos replicada y distribuida hasta la nausea, con unos mineros remolones y centralizados.


En fin para quien interese, especialmente para Tastas y bitcoineros varios para que me puedan echar tomates si procede.
SAFE Network


----------



## zz00zz (21 Jul 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Es que Maidsafe no es open source y la red es permisionada. Solo por esas dos cosas no va a triunfar, puede tener su nicho pero nada más.



Es open source puesto que el Software es de código abierto (accesible y modificable) por si no lo crees
Why Open Source Software Runs In The SAFE Network DNA

para hablar de si es o no permisionada antes tienes que entender que no tiene una blockchain, con lo cual estas definiendo fuera de su contexto, para hacerte una aproximación es un ecosistema totalmente abierto en el que no hay ningún participante identificado, su funcionamiento no tiene nada que ver con lo que tu barrabuntas.

El éxito o no de Maidsafe tiene la suerte de que no tener nada que ver con tus deducciones.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Jul 2019)

zz00zz dijo:


> Yo como otros especialmente los de Maidsafe no participamos en el foro SIC, pero hay momentos que me surliveyo y me siento motivado jajajja especialmente cuando habláis de maidsafe, Tastas a ti y al séquito bitcoinero mojon remonster y demás antes de fin año y sin que haya una nueva financiación, hablaremos, tiempo al tiempo
> 
> si me equivoco lo aceptare sin problemas, espero que tu y los otros hagáis lo propio.



Venga, ánimo, que la próxima ronda de financiación es la buena de verdad. :XX:

Ten cojones ya y reconoce que nunca tuviste la razón, ¡hostias ya!

Ahí está el hilo de la scamcoin maidsafe, a la vista de todo el que sienta curiosidad.


----------



## zz00zz (21 Jul 2019)

Para tener razón o no, no necesito cojones, con el honor tengo suficiente

Para ti todo lo que no es BTC es scamcoin POR TUS COJONES

Me recuerdas a Niko con el btc, auguro que es como acabaras.


----------



## easyridergs (21 Jul 2019)

zz00zz dijo:


> Es open source puesto que el Software es de código abierto (accesible y modificable) por si no lo crees
> Why Open Source Software Runs In The SAFE Network DNA
> 
> para hablar de si es o no permisionada antes tienes que entender que no tiene una blockchain, con lo cual estas definiendo fuera de su contexto, para hacerte una aproximación es un ecosistema totalmente abierto en el que no hay ningún participante identificado, su funcionamiento no tiene nada que ver con lo que tu barrabuntas.
> ...



Tienes razón, es open source muerta. Apenas tiene desarrollo ni comunidad detrás, 2.2k seguidores en Reddit, un completo erial. Pero nada chico, si eres feliz así ...


----------



## Corcho (21 Jul 2019)

Estamos hablando de safe Network (maidsafe)? Sacaron nuevo cliente hace poco y el reddit tiene poca gente pero está bastante movido, el proyecto me.parcee brutal y no comprendo por qué no vale lo mismo que ethereum


----------



## zz00zz (21 Jul 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Tienes razón, es open source muerta. Apenas tiene desarrollo ni comunidad detrás, 2.2k seguidores en Reddit, un completo erial. Pero nada chico, si eres feliz así ...



El calificativo que tu as añadido de muerta a su open source no es mas que un intento para minimizar y ocultar tu vivo error de calado.

Por otro lado si tan solo eres capaz de valorar un proyecto por la cantidad de sus seguidores (que no son tan pocos ) es que Ves el bosque sin ver el pino, de otro modo parece ser que no te has apercibido que tan largo viaje empieza con un paso,,,,,

en fin otro fútil intento por desvalorar lo que sorprendentemente desconoces.

pero nada chico si tu eres feliz así, tampoco nada que objetar.

Corcho tiempo al tiempo.

mejor dejo de comentar, desestabiliza y agria mi humor.


----------



## easyridergs (21 Jul 2019)

zz00zz dijo:


> El calificativo que tu as añadido de muerta a su open source no es mas que un intento para minimizar y ocultar tu vivo error de calado.
> 
> Por otro lado si tan solo eres capaz de valorar un proyecto por la cantidad de sus seguidores (que no son tan pocos ) es que Ves el bosque sin ver el pino, de otro modo parece ser que no te has apercibido que tan largo viaje empieza con un paso,,,,,
> 
> ...



Por favor, explícanos el tipo de consenso en el que se basa. Si es POW o POS y las comisiones de las transacciones.


----------



## zz00zz (21 Jul 2019)

Ni es Pow ni Pos y las transacciones son gratuitas. hay extensas explicaciones tan solo que indagues un poco.

salu2.


----------



## easyridergs (21 Jul 2019)

zz00zz dijo:


> Ni es Pow ni Pos y las transacciones son gratuitas. hay extensas explicaciones tan solo que indagues un poco.
> 
> salu2.



Sino es POW ni POS explícanos como es. Explícanos cómo va PARSEC.


----------



## zz00zz (21 Jul 2019)

aquí una aproximación para la mentalidad bitconiana

SAFE Network explained using bitcoin terminology

no preguntar mas 
GRACIAS


----------



## easyridergs (21 Jul 2019)

zz00zz dijo:


> aquí una aproximación para la mentalidad bitconiana
> 
> SAFE Network explained using bitcoin terminology
> 
> ...



Joder, pues menuda mierda, es todo humo.


----------



## zz00zz (22 Jul 2019)

Ah siiiii, no me digas, es mierda y humo ?

se te venia a ver de lejos, es que acaso pensabas que yo o maidsafe creía que te iba a convencer ?

es que no te das has dado cuentas del porque no quería mas preguntas ?

Pensabas acaso que inocentemente te iba a ofrecer mi cuello para que rabiosamente te lances babeando sobre el con tu inconsistente por no decir absurdo fud, no estoy aquí para debatir contigo.

hombre de dios.... no seas tan iluso.

Que descanses, FELIZ NOCHE a TODOS.

VIVE Y DEJA VIVIR


----------



## easyridergs (22 Jul 2019)

zz00zz dijo:


> Ah siiiii, no me digas, es mierda y humo ?
> 
> se te venia a ver de lejos, es que acaso pensabas que yo o maidsafe creía que te iba a convencer ?
> 
> ...



No es cuestión de cuellos ni babeos. Es cuestión de que lo que pone en el enlace no deja de ser más que un brindis al sol. No hay explicación técnica ninguna del cómo ni de que manera se van a hacer las cosas que dicen que harán. Muy probablemente sea la causa por la cual no tiene apenas comunidad detrás y sin comunidad hay muy pocas oportunidades de triunfo.

Está bien aferrarse a las cosas pero también hay que saber cambiar de tercio a tiempo. Creo que desde que nació Maidsafe hasta el día de hoy ya debería haber demostrado algo, no hablo del precio, y parece ser que no lo ha hecho.


----------



## zz00zz (22 Jul 2019)

Perdón he sido todo un burro , con tus deducciones sobre Maidsafe no me había dado cuenta de que estaba tratando con todo un técnico.

Aquí podrás ir entrando en materia
parsec.rs.html -- source

Para DEV ahí podrás debatir con sustancia profunda, nada de brindis al sol, XD
SAFE Dev Forum

Aquí podras darte un respiro foro general y simplemente debatir tus exquisitas objeciones al trabajo de Maidsafe, simple asueto.
SAFE Network Forum

Aquí la despensa, la madre del cordero, para que elijas la materia en la cual no se encuentra tu aprobación.
SAFE Network - DevHub 

Aquí la cocina con sus fogones para que les orientes en su faena y contribuyas a mejorar sus platos.
MaidSafe

SIN ACRITUD, tómalo A BROMA.


----------



## Geldschrank (22 Jul 2019)

Compré Safe en el 2014, las mantuve más de un año, vi que aquello no iba a ninguna parte, las vendí sin perder nada, que no es poco y hasta hoy.
No te puedo decir si el proyecto es bueno o malo, a mi en su momento me gustó, pero han pasado cinco años desde aquello y todo sigue igual.


----------



## zz00zz (22 Jul 2019)

SI, como tu han tirado la toalla a cientos por no decir miles, no es de extrañar en absoluto, el proyecto es de antes de que el BTC existiera, con esto creo que te lo digo todo, Maidsafe no es solamente una nueva cripto es una nueva Internet, la Internet que tenia que haber sido y no fue.

En el mundo cripto se entra para especular, el fondo es ignorado y de poco interés general, maidsafe no es mercado para esto.

Bueno me marcho con la música a otra parte
Feliz día a todos.

✤☮ ☼✿ ♫ ♩ ♬▁ ▂ ▃ ▄ ▅ ▆ ▇ █ ▉ ▊ ▋ ▌ ▍ ♪ ♫ ♩ ♬


----------



## Patanegra (22 Jul 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Acabo de regresar del hilo de Sonm en bitcointalk....menudos sinvergüenzas, en su día dijeron que solo aceptarían pagos de clientes de su red en tokens Sonm, que cuando su red se empezase a usar el token subiría como la espuma....ahora en bitcointalk están diciendo que sus clientes son "del mundo real" y que pagan con "dinero real" (dólares), y que lo de aceptar pagos con el token ya si eso a lo mejor un día y tal.
> 
> Estoy hasta la polla del mundo de las criptos, de verdad, no por el tema de perder dinero, que he perdido, pero no es eso, si uno hace una inversion y el negocio se hunde pues has perdido y ya, lo que me jode es que a la mayoría de inversores nos han tomado por gilipollas, nos han tomado el pelo, así de claro....un ejemplo claro es sonm, tienen ya nosecuantos clientes, están ganando pasta, usaron a los inversores del token para financiarse y ahora el token por los suelos mientras el negocio va viento en popa....



una empresa no tiene ninguna obligacion juridica para un poseedor de tokens. Es mas, si hubiese mucha discrepancia entre el precio del token y el uso de la red,


davitin dijo:


> Acabo de regresar del hilo de Sonm en bitcointalk....menudos sinvergüenzas, en su día dijeron que solo aceptarían pagos de clientes de su red en tokens Sonm, que cuando su red se empezase a usar el token subiría como la espuma....ahora en bitcointalk están diciendo que sus clientes son "del mundo real" y que pagan con "dinero real" (dólares), y que lo de aceptar pagos con el token ya si eso a lo mejor un día y tal.
> 
> Estoy hasta la polla del mundo de las criptos, de verdad, no por el tema de perder dinero, que he perdido, pero no es eso, si uno hace una inversion y el negocio se hunde pues has perdido y ya, lo que me jode es que a la mayoría de inversores nos han tomado por gilipollas, nos han tomado el pelo, así de claro....un ejemplo claro es sonm, tienen ya nosecuantos clientes, están ganando pasta, usaron a los inversores del token para financiarse y ahora el token por los suelos mientras el negocio va viento en popa....



los "inversores" de tokens somos gilipollas por comprar algo que no tiene el mas minimo valor juridico. Yo sabia que compraba un timo, y esperaba tener tiempo para encasquetarselo a otro...por desgracia el mercado se desmorono antes y la avaricia me cego y me impidio cortar perdidas.


----------



## davitin (23 Jul 2019)

BTC baja de los 10.000....creeis que volveremos a tocar los 3000 o al menos los 5000? seguira bajando o que? lo volveran a tirar para abajo?

Desde luego si se vuelve a quedar en 3000 le meto pasta.


----------



## Corcho (23 Jul 2019)

davitin dijo:


> BTC baja de los 10.000....creeis que volveremos a tocar los 3000 o al menos los 5000? seguira bajando o que? lo volveran a tirar para abajo?
> 
> Desde luego si se vuelve a quedar en 3000 le meto pasta.



y en 6000 no metes pasta?


----------



## davitin (23 Jul 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> y en 6000 no metes pasta?



Si llega a 6000 seguro que baja más, ...esta última subida ha sido un tejemaneje de los exchanges, puede que ahora lo vuelvan a tirar a 3000-4000 como antes del subidón, para luego volverlo a subir.

O no.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Jul 2019)

davitin dijo:


> BTC baja de los 10.000....creeis que volveremos a tocar los 3000 o al menos los 5000? seguira bajando o que? lo volveran a tirar para abajo?
> 
> Desde luego si se vuelve a quedar en 3000 le meto pasta.



Yo creo que lo van a tirar sobre la línea de tendencia alcista que marcó la subida en 2015, ahora discurre sobre 8500 usd aproximadamente.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Jul 2019)

Esto es de hace unos días, ahora está más arriba, pero si hay que apostar a algo, yo creo que esa línea va a ser un soporte durante 2019 y gran parte de 2020.


----------



## p_pin (23 Jul 2019)

Yo tb veo muy probable que lo bajen hasta 8.400 aprox.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Jul 2019)

El chino de Tron está en problemas, el gobierno chino no le deja salir del país por diversas estafas y se va a perder la cena con Buffet, donde paga el chino, por supuesto.. 

El listillo este puede acabar muy mal, esta gente no se anda con tonterías 

Report: Chinese government restricts Justin Sun's travel, scuttling his lunch with Warren Buffett - The Block


----------



## paketazo (23 Jul 2019)

Es gracioso que un gobierno tache de estafador a un ciudadano, cuando la mayor estafa de todas es emitir fiat sin ningún tipo de contra-parte más que la emisión deuda avalada por el PIB, y la productividad futura de un país.

Es como decirte: Trabaja para nosotros, y nosotros a cambio de tu "vida",inventamos unos papeles para que los uses como medio de intercambio por tu trabajo...eso sí, como se te ocurra usar otra cosa diferente acabarás con tus huesos en la cárcel en el mejor de los casos.

No sé lo que habrá hecho el chino de Tron, ni sigo el proyecto, pero del gobierno chino me fiaría menos que de las promesas de Sánchez, Iglesias o Casado.

Por lo demás, estamos formando una zona de soporte en lo que a la dominancia de BTC se refiere, traspasó 65%, llegó a 67%, avisamos que el 70% sería un hueso, y ahora hay que estar pendiente de la perdida de la zona del 63%, pues podría marcar una nueva subida de las alts referenciadas en BTC.

En cuanto a la bajada de BTC que comentáis... para mi la cota de los 7500$ es muy importante a medio y largo plazo, sobre todo no perderla, a corto 9500$ marca la zona en la que saltarán los stops de todos los posicionados largos en este último rebote, lo que la tirará como poco a los 9000$ casi del tirón.

Pero ojo...hay mucho USDT en la recámara y no saben dónde meterlos, así que solo la bajarán si tienen algún plan estratégico...sobre todo los exchanges chinos...ojalá supiéramos por dónde van a tirar. Hay que hacerse colega del CEO de binance el de "funds are safu" 

Buena tarde/noche a todos.


----------



## The Honkler (24 Jul 2019)

Totalmente.
Satoshi es Craig Wright


----------



## Corcho (24 Jul 2019)

The Honkler dijo:


> Totalmente.
> Satoshi es Craig Wright



Ya empezamos


----------



## paketazo (26 Jul 2019)

Ahora mismo el gráfico de IOTA/USD está enfermo, pero lo está más respecto a IOTA/BTC

Probablemente el mercado no absorbe la oferta de IOTA, lo que desconozco es si quién vende es gente de dentro, o son los exchanges que tratan de bajar más y más el precio...o que simplemente como casi todo el mercado alt, está tocado en este mercado bajista.

Cábalas podemos hacer las que queramos, y tanto veremos el vaso medio lleno como medio vacío.

Objetivamente no podemos tirar cohetes, si acaso hay algunas del top que lo están haciendo mejor, los ATH se ven todavía lejanos.

Pienso que IOTA a corto como poco debería de rebotar a los entornos de 0,36$, y no recomendaría entrar salvo romper los 0,40$ claramente. BTC se quiere aferrar a los 10K, pero le está costando, no resbalar a los 9,5K... no hay nada claro a corto plazo, salvo que los que especulaban en la zona de 3,5K-4K y pronosticaban un regreso a los 1000$ siguen esperando y viendo como desde entonces la moneda reina ha hecho un 3X

Creo que todo esto va para largo...así que tampoco es cuestión de obsesionarse en demasía con los precios.


----------



## Núm3r0 7 (28 Jul 2019)

Esto se ha convertido ya, en una especie de psicosis mística. En el buen sentido.


----------



## davitin (28 Jul 2019)

Se avecina otro desplome.


----------



## paketazo (29 Jul 2019)

Hablamos de IOTA pero te puedo poner montones de charts similares a IOTA, y sí, parece que muchos se irán a 0.

Promesas en el aire, chiches estirados a más no poder, paradigmas ocultos que salvarán a la humanidad...

Por el momento pintan bastos para la gran mayoría de coins en lo que a cotización se refiere, y como de esa cotización depende en gran medida parte de la financiación de sus equipos de promoción y desarrollo tenemos una pescadilla mordiéndose cada vez más su propia cola.

Con IOTA a 5$ un buen developer solucionaba siendo pagado con 1000 IOTAs/mes, hoy en día para obtener un retorno similar hay que colocar en el mercado 17,500 IOTAs...y esto evidentemente acelera la bajada.

¿dónde está el punto de no retorno? ¿dónde los rendimientos se vuelven tan decrecientes que no compensa contratar y mantener un equipo funcionando?

La respuesta es complicada, pero hemos visto a muchos equipos estelares ir reduciendo plantillas, publicidades, actualizaciones...y algunos han dicho públicamente que no les llega para cumplir roadmaps.

Nos guste o no, estos nuevos paradigmas se financian con dólares, y por mucho que nos pese, a mayor drenaje de dólares mayores aportes y mentes brillantes aportando ideas y trabajo.

Asumamos ese 0 como potencial meta, y entendamos que sería lo más probable, obremos en consecuencia y asumamos hasta dónde podemos permitirnos perder...yo mismo asumí desde un inicio que en esta inversión el riesgo sería aproximadamente 90% ...pero bueno, en inversiones bursátiles clásicas si metemos la nariz en algunas "vacas sagradas" sobre todo relacionadas con la banca, los retornos/riesgo no son mejores.

IOTA tenía que haber visitado los 0,36$ para atraer miradas hace una semana, y por contra ha ido a visitar 0,27$...perdido ese punto el futuro a corto plazo no es halagüeño, pero creo que todos sabemos dónde estamos metidos...y a pesar de que los alemanes manejan Audis Mercedes y BMW amen de Porsches... es probable que no pretendan montarse en IOTAs hasta que demuestren mucho más de lo que hay sobre la mesa.

Buena semana veraniega


----------



## davitin (30 Jul 2019)

Yo ahora mismo recomendaría pasar todo a usdt y esperar una nueva caída gorda del BTC para comprar BTC, ni Iota ni su puta madre, si se vuelve a poner a 3000 ni lo dudeis.

Yo, sin echar líneas ni pollas veo que el mercao está haciendo lo de siempre....subidón de BTC, luego baja un poco, se mantiene un tiempo y luego se va a tomar por culo hasta que lo vuelvan a subir, y mientras las alts en la mierda.


----------



## Corcho (30 Jul 2019)

En el halving del 2015 se dio l mejor oportunidad posible para comprar litecoin hasta ahora, se está repitiendo?


----------



## Bucanero (30 Jul 2019)

Buenas vacaciones a todos. Yo por lo menos voy a desintoxicarme unos días de todo el mundo cripto. Que si sube que si baja. Tiempo al tiempo y ya se verá. cuidaros.


----------



## davitin (30 Jul 2019)

Vended toda la morralla y esperad al bajón para recomprar, ya veréis que tengo razón, aquí queda escrito.


----------



## paketazo (30 Jul 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Vended toda la morralla y esperad al bajón para recomprar, ya veréis que tengo razón, aquí queda escrito.



Hay una teoría que leí hace meses en algún reddit, dónde se insinuaba que los poderes económicos mundiales (principalmente los anglosajones), tenían un plan ya listo y puesto en marcha para destruir BTC de una forma "limpia".

La fase 1º era hacerlo volar y incitar a la masa a pensar que BTC es lo único solvente a largo plazo en estos mercados.

La fase 2º era introducir una "ficha" convertible (token), que cotizase en casi cualquier lugar como BTC y que esta ficha fuera creada de la nada sin límite superior de emisión lista para mover los mercados... evidentemente esta ficha es USDT y demás sucedaneos

La fase 3º era comprar todos los BTC que fuera posible sin levantar demasiadas sospechas y dejarlos en plan especulación para cuando fuera necesario (comprar barato vender caro y una vez cubierto el costo + beneficio, bajarlo de nuevo)

La fase 4º era trasvasar valor de BTC hacia la coin de estos poderes económicos de la cual poseerán el 90% de la emisión total .

La fase 5º evidentemente era usar esa coin como paradigma para la economía mundial, sin frontera de ningún tipo.

Yo hoy por hoy no me atrevo a asegurar nada, ni que BTC vaya a 100.000 ni que no haya mañana otra coin que la sustituya...lo único que sí sé es que seguiré dividiendo en la medida de mis posibilidades entre lo que pienso que podría servir para algo...no hablo solo de crypto.

Hemos de entender que el rey $ no va a caer, ni dejar que nada le supere, y sabiendo que tienen a su alcance todos los medios que deseen, es complicado otorgar o quitar victorias hoy en día.

Es más si mañana aparece una coin estilo XRP que empieza a pumpear , que se acepta en todos lados, con TPS infinitas, sin comisiones, segura, que sirva para contratos, IOT, para pagar en el bar de la esquina...quien nos dice que los poderes no la mandan arriba en un año, sabiendo que la controlan al 90%

Casi todo es posible, y eso es lo único que acepto.


----------



## plus ultra (3 Ago 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Vended toda la morralla y esperad al bajón para recomprar, ya veréis que tengo razón, aquí queda escrito.



Me encanta estan todos los foros y grupos dando esta señal,es un gran indicativo para posicionase. 



Spoiler: Paketazo






paketazo dijo:


> Hay una teoría que leí hace meses en algún reddit, dónde se insinuaba que los poderes económicos mundiales (principalmente los anglosajones), tenían un plan ya listo y puesto en marcha para destruir BTC de una forma "limpia".
> 
> La fase 1º era hacerlo volar y incitar a la masa a pensar que BTC es lo único solvente a largo plazo en estos mercados.
> 
> ...







El ultimo meneo que le han dado a BTC ha sido a base de USDT como has comentado en alguna ocasión,puede parecer peligroso pero es que a su vez estan respaldando USDT con BTC entonces que mas da? ambos se dan valor entre ellos una vez se separen ya veremos,mientras sepamos diferenciar cada uno entre lo que cuesta y cuanto vale "una cosa" creo que no debe haber problema.

El USD estuvo respaldado mucho tiempo por el oro, llego un momento que "los separaron" y ahí los tienes a ambos,hoy la OZ de oro vale 1.450$ mientras que el USD esta respaldado por 11 portaaviones,70 submarinos... y todos tan contentos.

IOTA es una de esas que en sus equipos tienen gente con muchos amigos en todas partes, lo que da lugar a fotitos,eventos,firmas de cooperacion ... que hacen que su precio oscile de vez en cuando de forma alegre como en mas de una ocasión ya ha sucedido,creo que salvo fundamental muy claro no volvera a marcar maximos.

Hay 2 que tienen muy buenos amigos en muchos exchanges y aun no han dado ese pump que se le da a todos estos tipos de proyectos,son GRIN y ATOM yo no las perdería de vista.


----------



## Corcho (3 Ago 2019)

plus ultra dijo:


> Me encanta estan todos los foros y grupos dando esta señal,es un gran indicativo para posicionase.
> 
> 
> El ultimo meneo que le han dado a BTC ha sido a base de USDT como has comentado en alguna ocasión,puede parecer peligroso pero es que a su vez estan respaldando USDT con BTC entonces que mas da? ambos se dan valor entre ellos una vez se separen ya veremos,mientras sepamos diferenciar cada uno entre lo que cuesta y cuanto vale "una cosa" creo que no debe haber problema.
> ...



Yo tengo unos pocos Atom pero no sé qué aporta que sea muy diferenciador de otros proyectos de interconectividad blockchain..y grin vs nix? Gracias


----------



## lurker (5 Ago 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Vended toda la morralla y esperad al bajón para recomprar, ya veréis que tengo razón, aquí queda escrito.





yo ya lo tengo comprobado, hay que hacer lo contrario de lo que dice davitin xD


----------



## Corcho (8 Ago 2019)

Yo pensaba que las correcciones se medían con A, B y C solamente, pero espero que tengas razon, me dan ganas de comprar más por tercera vez este año


----------



## davitin (8 Ago 2019)

Pero que es lo que está tomando buena pinta si lo único que sube es el Bitcoin y las alts se están llendo a la mierda?

Joder macho, dedícate a otra cosa, si quieres le hablo de ti a mí jefe.


----------



## Corcho (8 Ago 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Pero que es lo que está tomando buena pinta si lo único que sube es el Bitcoin y las alts se están llendo a la mierda?
> 
> Joder macho, dedícate a otra cosa, si quieres le hablo de ti a mí jefe.



Si tuvieras que hablar de verdad a tu jefe sobre negrofuturo que le dirías?


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Ago 2019)

Se ha filtrado una conversación de Charlie Lee, de LTC. 


Vaya tela, no hay desarrollo... ¿Y de veras son solo 3 tíos trabajando sobre el protocolo? ¿No encuentran desarrolladores? Si no encuentran es porque no les da la gana. 

Zcash es aún más interesante, estos tienen 10 desarrolladores, pero se están quedando sin dinero o ya no tienen. Parece que los creadores han dejado la caja seca con sus planes de pensiones de la electric company. 



Es increíble la poca gente que trabajan en algunos de estos proyectos o bifurcaciones, Bitcoin gold dependía de un solo tío...


----------



## Pirro (11 Ago 2019)

Pues creo que la supuesta filtración es un fake, fud del malo. En Reddit, donde saltó la liebre, borraron el post.

De hecho pensad un poco ¿Qué es Litecoin? Pues una copia barata de BTC con sensibles modificaciones nacida en 2011. Y los promotores, supuestamente, lanzaron la moneda tratando de hacer un lanzamiento equitativo, reduciendo el preminado al mínimo indispensable -sólo se preminaron 150 monedas-

El desarrollo de la moneda siempre ha ido a rebufo de Bitcoin y es, precisamente su simpleza y falta de pretensiones lo que la hace resilente, de ahí que sea la única que lleva 8 años en el TOP 10 y probablemente la única por la que apostaría que dentro de 8 años siga en el TOP 10. Por eso chirría mucho ver a Charlie Lee quejarse de "la falta de desarrolladores". LTC va en piloto automatico y es lo que es.

Ciertamente LTC no aporta nada sustancial al ecosistema, ni hace absolutamente nada que no haga BTC, pero es una "moneda honrada", nacida de la prueba de trabajo y que lleva tanto entre nosotros, que es indudable que tiene su público y que al ser una copia con leves modificaciones, es técnicamente muy sólida.

En suma, la Pepsi de las criptomonedas. Yo le veo futuro, sin duda, siempre subordinada a Bitcoin.


----------



## davitin (11 Ago 2019)

Que es lo que viene con Iota? Otra bajada del 50%?


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Ago 2019)

Pirro dijo:


> Pues creo que la supuesta filtración es un fake, fud del malo. En Reddit, donde saltó la liebre, borraron el post.
> 
> De hecho pensad un poco ¿Qué es Litecoin? Pues una copia barata de BTC con sensibles modificaciones nacida en 2011. Y los promotores, supuestamente, lanzaron la moneda tratando de hacer un lanzamiento equitativo, reduciendo el preminado al mínimo indispensable -sólo se preminaron 150 monedas-
> 
> ...



Muy honrada, como su fundador dumpeador, saliendo por patas en el pico de 2017. Fue épico.


----------



## tastas (11 Ago 2019)

LTC sirvió de campo de pruebas para segwit. Con eso y teniendo claro su sitio detrás de Bitcoin, ya tiene más honra que el 99% de lo que se ve en coinmarketcap.
Que haya sobrevivido a su fundador es algo positivo para la moneda, no lo contrario.

Taptap


----------



## paketazo (11 Ago 2019)

tastas dijo:


> LTC sirvió de campo de pruebas para segwit. Con eso y teniendo claro su sitio detrás de Bitcoin, ya tiene más honra que el 99% de lo que se ve en coinmarketcap.
> *Que haya sobrevivido a su fundador es algo positivo para la moneda*, no lo contrario.
> 
> Taptap



Esto que comentas es muy interesante...LTC como alguna otra ha hecho rico a su creador, y ahora sigue al margen de lo que su creador diga o haga al respecto...algo parecido a BTC, que no precisa de ningún Satoshi físico para dar mayor credibilidad al proyecto...es más, creo que BTC está mejor sin un Satoshi de carne y hueso que reclame la creación del proyecto, incluso siendo cierto y pudiendo demostrarlo, ya que el hombre en su infinita sabiduría acaba cagándola siempre por causa de su prepotencia.

También en Dash Evan se apartó del proyecto dedicándose a actos más filantrópicos a través de la fundación.

A ver si somos ahora capaces de lograr que la FED el BCE el Banco de China o de Japón... dejen de lado sus proyectos, y permitan al pueblo que los usen de manera altruista...oh wait ... eso es imposible... solo ellos tienen las planchas de impresión


----------



## Corcho (12 Ago 2019)

Alguien sabe porque bitusd lleva subiendo tanto cada día? Ya vamos por 27 dólares, veníamos de 1 dollar have semanas y lleva varios días subiendo más y más...que está pasando?


----------



## paketazo (12 Ago 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Alguien sabe porque bitusd lleva subiendo tanto cada día? Ya vamos por 27 dólares, veníamos de 1 dollar have semanas y lleva varios días subiendo más y más...que está pasando?



Lo he mirado por curiosidad ya que lo has comentado, y la subida es un evidente fake, solo hay volumen en un exchange, y ese volumen te llega apenas para comprar unos sacos de palomitas y mirar a ver lo que tarda en estrellarse de nuevo.

Cuantos más exchanges listen una coin, más complicada es su manipulación, mejor su distribución, y menos probable que haya movimientos de pump&dump orquestados por 4 listos.

Un saludo.


----------



## Corcho (13 Ago 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Lo he mirado por curiosidad ya que lo has comentado, y la subida es un evidente fake, solo hay volumen en un exchange, y ese volumen te llega apenas para comprar unos sacos de palomitas y mirar a ver lo que tarda en estrellarse de nuevo.
> 
> Cuantos más exchanges listen una coin, más complicada es su manipulación, mejor su distribución, y menos probable que haya movimientos de pump&dump orquestados por 4 listos.
> 
> Un saludo.



Hoy subió a 34 dólares


----------



## davitin (14 Ago 2019)

Impresionante el hostiazo de las alts.

Ya lo dije yo, vended todo y no escucheis a lso "guruses"...se estan abandonando la mayoria de los proyectos por falta de pasta.


----------



## paketazo (14 Ago 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Hoy subió a 34 dólares



Y hoy te cae un 90%...algún pardillo habrá quedado pillado arriba a perpetuidad. 

Un saludo


----------



## Pirro (16 Ago 2019)

Ya mencionó @plus ultra a Grin unas páginas más atrás. Me he empapado sus dos hilos completos que tienen en Bitcointalk -mis horas me ha llevado- y me quedo con los siguientes datos.

1) Creadores anónimos y todo muy ciberpunk con una pátina de anarquismo. Nada de una carta de presentación basada en hezpertos inflando pecho en LinkedIn.

2) El proyecto recibió una donación anónima de 50 BTC minados en 2010 y no tocados desde entonces. Quién quiera entender que entienda.

3) El foro de bitcointalk ha aceptado por primera vez en su historia una alt al margen de Bitcoin como medio de pago y es justamente esta criptomoneda.

4) PoW puro. 1 bloque por minuto, 60 grin por bloque, para siempre. El supply es infinito.

5) Sólo dos objetivos: Ligereza de la cadena de bloques y anonimato. No pretenden ser un “nuevo paradigma”.

6) Todavía de muy difícil manejo para el común de la gente entre los que obviamente me incluyo. Línea de comando a saco.

7) No está en ningún exchanger de los tochos y ocupa un modesto puesto 90 en el CMC.

8) El hashrate crece sostenidamente desde su creación, no así su precio.

9) Su precio ha aguantado el tipo en el reciente ostiazo de las alts.

10) Proyecto muy reciente, sus primeros datos relativos a la cotización datan de principios de este año. Nada de proyectos manidos durante un par de años en los que ya se han destapado las vergüenzas.

En resumidas cuentas, y a riesgo de equivocarme -lo que sucede muy a menudo- creo que estamos ante mierda de la buena.

Un saludo.


----------



## Corcho (16 Ago 2019)

Pirro dijo:


> Ya mencionó @plus ultra a Grin unas páginas más atrás. Me he empapado sus dos hilos completos que tienen en Bitcointalk -mis horas me ha llevado- y me quedo con los siguientes datos.
> 
> 1) Creadores anónimos y todo muy ciberpunk con una pátina de anarquismo. Nada de una carta de presentación basada en hezpertos inflando pecho en LinkedIn.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por el resumen, yo me he leído hilos de bitcointall y menudos tochos... Pero una pregunta si el suply es infinito como va a subir el precio?


----------



## bmbnct (16 Ago 2019)

Alts con más popularidad en Twitter:




Alts con menos popularidad en Twitter:




Grafico completo:




Fuente: A Shitcoin Index: The Most Overhyped Underperformers In Crypto? | Crypto Briefing


----------



## bmbnct (16 Ago 2019)

Pirro dijo:


> Ya mencionó @plus ultra a Grin unas páginas más atrás. Me he empapado sus dos hilos completos que tienen en Bitcointalk -mis horas me ha llevado- y me quedo con los siguientes datos.
> 
> 1) Creadores anónimos y todo muy ciberpunk con una pátina de anarquismo. Nada de una carta de presentación basada en hezpertos inflando pecho en LinkedIn.
> 
> ...



A mi tambien me llamó la atención en su día por ser, junto a Beam, un proyecto donde se iba a probar el protocolo MimbleWimble para, si era posible, más tarde implementarlo en Bitcoin. Andrew Poelstra, quien escribió el "white paper" de MimbleWimble, quería probarlo en una cadena lateral de Bitcoin, pero finalmente salio implementado como altcoin. 
Estuve investigando sobre ella y tambien la probé un poco; de lo que ví esto es lo que recuerdo:

- Debido al protocolo MimbleWimble, su fuerte era la privacidad, no había direcciones de envío, ni saldos. 

- La experiencia de usuario para realizar las transacciones era un jaleo, si adquirias GRIN, te descargabas un fichero el cual debías importar a tu cartera para que reflejara el saldo de la transacción y generar otro que debías devolver al que le habias comprado para que se confirmará la compra.

- Salió listada en varios exchanges, entre ellos Bisq, pero la deslistaron al poco tiempo porque muchos de los trades acababan en disputa que requerian la mediación de un arbitro. También se listó en sideshift (SideShift AI: Automated Coin Swap), donde se podían realizar intercambios atomicos de Bitcoin en la red Lightning Network por GRIN, pero Andreas Brekken la retiró por problemas con las transacciones.

- La sensación final mía fue que es un proyecto que puede funcionar en privado, en una economía cerrada, pero muy difícil de implementar para que tenga una buena experiencia de usuario.

De todas formas, estoy de acuerdo que es un proyecto que hay que seguir de cerca, sobre todo por el protocolo que mejoraría la privacidad y escalabilidad de la cadena de bloques y que, si funciona, podría implementarse finalmente en Bitcoin.


----------



## Pirro (16 Ago 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Muchas gracias por el resumen, yo me he leído hilos de bitcointall y menudos tochos... Pero una pregunta si el suply es infinito como va a subir el precio?



El supply es infinito, pero la emisión es constante y lineal, lo que implica una inflación decreciente.

El primer año sería del 100%, el segundo del 50%, el tercero año un 33%, el cuarto un 25% el trigésimoquinto año un 2.8%.

Respecto al cómo subirá de precio, eso no lo garantiza nadie pero vamos, oferta y demanda. En un año habrán el doble de grin de los que hay ahora, si la demanda lleva a que el marketcap haya aumentado en 5 veces, el precio sería 2.5 veces mayor pese a la inflación. Si la demanda lleva a que el marketcap caiga a la mitad, el precio sería de una cuarta parte de lo que hay ahora.

Un saludo.


----------



## Black Hammer (16 Ago 2019)

Pirro dijo:


> El supply es infinito, pero la emisión es constante y lineal, lo que implica una inflación decreciente.
> 
> El primer año sería del 100%, el segundo del 50%, el tercero año un 33%, el cuarto un 25% el trigésimoquinto año un 2.8%.
> .



Pues nada, me pongo una alerta para comprar de aquí 35 años


----------



## Corcho (17 Ago 2019)

Creéis que chainlin ha corregido lo suficiente? Paso de 4.5 a 2.25 aproximadamente, no sé si seguir esperando para comprar...si fuera una acción lo haría con una corrección del 50%...


----------



## easyridergs (17 Ago 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> A mi tambien me llamó la atención en su día por ser, junto a Beam, un proyecto donde se iba a probar el protocolo MimbleWimble para, si era posible, más tarde implementarlo en Bitcoin. Andrew Poelstra, quien escribió el "white paper" de MimbleWimble, quería probarlo en una cadena lateral de Bitcoin, pero finalmente salio implementado como altcoin.
> Estuve investigando sobre ella y tambien la probé un poco; de lo que ví esto es lo que recuerdo:
> 
> - Debido al protocolo MimbleWimble, su fuerte era la privacidad, no había direcciones de envío, ni saldos.
> ...



A BTC solo le queda morir.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Ago 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> A BTC solo le queda morir.



¿Ahora que nos acaban de aprobar el Bakkt para el 23 de septiembre? Alégrate hombre, que a lo mejor te salpica algo de todo esto en alguna de las shitcoins de las que eres bagholder.


----------



## TequilaFandango (17 Ago 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Ahora que nos acaban de aprobar el Bakkt para el 23 de septiembre? Alégrate hombre, que a lo mejor te salpica algo de todo esto en alguna de las shitcoins de las que eres bagholder.



No es eso de comprar Bitcoin ficticios?,compras x cantidad de nada,por el valor de Bitcoin y dentro de x tiempo,lo que firmes,te devuelven tu dinero de ésa x cantidad de nada a valor del Bitcoin.
En ningún momento Bakkt compra bitcoin,ni ningún comprador de futuros compra bitcoin.Asi que el precio no se ve afectado,a no ser que alguien lo manipule antes para hacerte creer que es buena inversión,o lo manipule al finalizar tu tiempo de futuros,para que no obtengas beneficios.


----------



## Black Hammer (17 Ago 2019)

TequilaFandango dijo:


> No es eso de comprar Bitcoin ficticios?,compras x cantidad de nada,por el valor de Bitcoin y dentro de x tiempo,lo que firmes,te devuelven tu dinero de ésa x cantidad de nada a valor del Bitcoin.
> En ningún momento Bakkt compra bitcoin,ni ningún comprador de futuros compra bitcoin.Asi que el precio no se ve afectado,a no ser que alguien lo manipule antes para hacerte creer que es buena inversión,o lo manipule al finalizar tu tiempo de futuros,para que no obtengas beneficios.



No, te equivocas totalmente. Bakkt liquidará diariamente en bitcoins reales, de los cuales será además custodio si el cliente así lo quiere. 

Infórmate bien antes de rebuznar mentiras.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Ago 2019)

TequilaFandango dijo:


> No es eso de comprar Bitcoin ficticios?,compras x cantidad de nada,por el valor de Bitcoin y dentro de x tiempo,lo que firmes,te devuelven tu dinero de ésa x cantidad de nada a valor del Bitcoin.
> En ningún momento Bakkt compra bitcoin,ni ningún comprador de futuros compra bitcoin.Asi que el precio no se ve afectado,a no ser que alguien lo manipule antes para hacerte creer que es buena inversión,o lo manipule al finalizar tu tiempo de futuros,para que no obtengas beneficios.



https://criptotradingesp.com/bakkt-comenzara-a-operar-en-diciembre/

Cada contrato de futuros necesitará del respaldo de bitcoins reales que serán almacenados en el Bakkt Digital Asset Warehouse


----------



## Pirro (17 Ago 2019)

Black Hammer dijo:


> Pues nada, me pongo una alerta para comprar de aquí 35 años



En 35 años, de seguir existiendo Grin -lo cual posiblemente sea mucho suponer, pero de eso va especular- habrían unos 1000 millones de unidades minadas, lo cual coincidirán todos que no es un número tan elevado. Por poner la comparación fácil y simplona, a día de hoy existen bastante, pero bastante más de mil millones de los euros que llevas en la cartera 

A mí la “política monetaria” de este código me parece más que correcta para especular. La escasez está garantizada igualmente, sólo que se distribuye de una forma lineal en el tiempo sin término de ningún tipo.


----------



## easyridergs (17 Ago 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Ahora que nos acaban de aprobar el Bakkt para el 23 de septiembre? Alégrate hombre, que a lo mejor te salpica algo de todo esto en alguna de las shitcoins de las que eres bagholder.



Estoy liado entrando poco en el foro haciendo pruebas de rendimiento del prototipo SHIMMER viendo como llega a picos de 20000 tps, disfrutando de noticias como la que anuncia la integración del IOTA wallet en el SOC ESP 32 importantísimo para IOT y tu flipando porque parece que por fin llega BAKKT. Desde luego es el síntoma de que BTC está moribundo, mientras vosotros os alegrais porque cada vez estais más centralizados con LN y Bakkt y esperais un nuevo chute en la cotización, yo disfruto del crecimiento orgánico y descentralizado de IOTA. El tiempo no para y precisamente no corre a favor de BTC.


TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC


----------



## davitin (17 Ago 2019)

Desde luego aquí os metéis a hablar por hablar.

BTC moribundo con la cotización a mitad de máximos lol, claro que sí guapo, y las alts en la mierda desde hace casi 3 años.

En fin.


----------



## Pirro (17 Ago 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Desde luego aquí os metéis a hablar por hablar.
> 
> BTC moribundo con la cotización a mitad de máximos lol, claro que sí guapo, y las alts en la mierda desde hace casi 3 años.
> 
> En fin.



Algo que se ha multiplicado por tres desde principios de año y que ya está en boca de todos no lo llamaría “moribundo” hombre. Moribundas están las alts, muchos ya han capitulado, los proyectos van guaneando de manera constante y la dominancia de BTC va rumbo al 80%. Vamos, la “sangre en las calles” del mercado de las shitcoins.

Estando así la cosa, lo suyo es plantearse si el hold de 2017 es buena forma de moverse en ese 20% restante...


----------



## easyridergs (17 Ago 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Desde luego aquí os metéis a hablar por hablar.
> 
> BTC moribundo con la cotización a mitad de máximos lol, claro que sí guapo, y las alts en la mierda desde hace casi 3 años.
> 
> En fin.



En términos especulativos claro que no está muerto, aunque tampoco es lo que era. En términos de economía descentralizada y crecimiento orgánico está muerto.


----------



## p_pin (17 Ago 2019)

Control antidoping antes de postear! E


----------



## tastas (22 Ago 2019)

Podéis ir abandonando el hilo. 




Dominancia en volumen al 90%.


----------



## Nostalgia (22 Ago 2019)

Un


tastas dijo:


> Podéis ir abandonando el hilo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 143377
> 
> ...



Es el momento de comprar


----------



## disken (22 Ago 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Podéis ir abandonando el hilo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 143377
> 
> ...



Podrías explicar para los noobs que viene a significar estas gráficas?


----------



## tastas (22 Ago 2019)

disken dijo:


> Podrías explicar para los noobs que viene a significar estas gráficas?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 4 mediante Tapatalk



En coinmarketcap miden capitalización de mercado, osea precio en usd por oferta de criptomonedas. Eso da una proporción entre BTC y las alts de 70-30, la mayor desde hace más de un año.
Se propone una nueva manera de medir la dominancia de BTC sobre las alts, que es el volumen de transacción en exchanges, y da una aplastante proporción de 90-10.

Añado que el volumen es menos fiable que el marketcap, ya que el precio de una moneda, especialmente las de un mínimo de volumen (pongamos top 20-50 apurando) es más complicado de desviar mucho durante mucho tiempo, mientras que volumen falso en un exchange se puede crear indefinida y gratuitamente.
No sé si esto deja en mejor o peor lugar a las alts.

Taptap


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Ago 2019)

tastas dijo:


> En coinmarketcap miden capitalización de mercado, osea precio en usd por oferta de criptomonedas. Eso da una proporción entre BTC y las alts de 70-30, la mayor desde hace más de un año.
> Se propone una nueva manera de medir la dominancia de BTC sobre las alts, que es el volumen de transacción en exchanges, y da una aplastante proporción de 90-10.
> 
> Añado que el volumen es menos fiable que el marketcap, ya que el precio de una moneda, especialmente las de un mínimo de volumen (pongamos top 20-50 apurando) es más complicado de desviar mucho durante mucho tiempo, mientras que volumen falso en un exchange se puede crear indefinida y gratuitamente.
> ...






Sin entrar en si las alts son estafas o no, las alts están ahora mismo en una zona de compra cojonuda.


----------



## Polo_00 (25 Ago 2019)

Aquí se habla de muchas monedas, y la mayoría nuevas...nadie se ha dado cuenta que reddcoin vuela debajo del radar? 
Subirá y explotará más pronto que tarde.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Ago 2019)

El tercer hombre más rico del mundo parece que está pensando en crear una plataforma de inversión en cryptos.

Rijkste Fransman investeert via België in cryptomunten


----------



## bmbnct (28 Ago 2019)

Casualidad hablamos hace unos días sobre MimbleWimble:

David Burkett (Desarrollador de Grin) y Charlie Lee (Creador de Litecoin) están trabajando para añadir fungibilidad a Litecoin integrando MimbleWimble


----------



## Pablo Villa (29 Ago 2019)

World's First Licensed Crypto Bank Seen As Game-Changer For Switzerland


----------



## The Honkler (29 Ago 2019)

Polo_05 dijo:


> Aquí se habla de muchas monedas, y la mayoría nuevas...nadie se ha dado cuenta que reddcoin vuela debajo del radar?
> Subirá y explotará más pronto que tarde.



Pues parece una mierda de moneda , huye insensato

ReddCoin (RDD) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Polo_00 (29 Ago 2019)

The Honkler dijo:


> Pues parece una mierda de moneda , huye insensato
> 
> ReddCoin (RDD) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap



Llevas poquito en esto imagino, porque es una de las primeras alts que salieron en 2014 y con una comunidad bastante fuerte. 

Dudo que sea una mierda.


----------



## The Honkler (29 Ago 2019)

Polo_05 dijo:


> Llevas poquito en esto imagino, porque es una de las primeras alts que salieron en 2014 y con una comunidad bastante fuerte.
> 
> Dudo que sea una mierda.



Y qué han hecho desde 2014 hasta ahora? 
BAT les ha pasado por la derecha


----------



## davitin (29 Ago 2019)

Ahora estáis con bakkt....de algo hay que hablar, no?


----------



## Polo_00 (29 Ago 2019)

The Honkler dijo:


> Y qué han hecho desde 2014 hasta ahora?
> BAT les ha pasado por la derecha



BAT Y RDD son de diferentes incentivos y estructura de uso. BAT paga por la interacción, Reddcoin incentiva la creación de nuevo contenido a través de la disponibilidad de pagos de microcapital a través de esos mismos medios. Siento que para las personas que van a por el pelotazo la respuesta sería probablemente BAT corto plazo y RDD largo plazo.


----------



## The Honkler (29 Ago 2019)

Polo_05 dijo:


> BAT Y RDD son de diferentes incentivos y estructura de uso. BAT paga por la interacción, Reddcoin incentiva la creación de nuevo contenido a través de la disponibilidad de pagos de microcapital a través de esos mismos medios. Siento que para las personas que van a por el pelotazo la respuesta sería probablemente BAT corto plazo y RDD largo plazo.



BAT ya tiene un navegador y está funcionando, RDD a parte de un wallet chusquero y promesas qué más tiene ?


----------



## davitin (29 Ago 2019)

NegroFuturo, le he hablado a mi jefe sobre ti...me pregunta que si tienes tolerancia a los espacios cerrados.


----------



## Forcopula (29 Ago 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Ahora estáis con bakkt....de algo hay que hablar, no?



No sé si has leído el título del hilo, pero tiene sentido que se hable de algo que NO sea BTC, no crees? 

Edito, que me había comido el NO


----------



## Corcho (29 Ago 2019)

davitin dijo:


> NegroFuturo, le he hablado a mi jefe sobre ti...me pregunta que si tienes tolerancia a los espacios cerrados.



Por favor no ocupeis a negrofuturo no quiero que baje su actividad foril


----------



## Polo_00 (29 Ago 2019)

The Honkler dijo:


> Y qué han hecho desde 2014 hasta ahora?
> BAT les ha pasado por la derecha



Me estás comparando por el precio de la moneda?
BAT también tiene una gran bolsa de dinero, hicieron una ICO y recaudaron mucho dinero, diferente a RDD, que es una moneda POW, que mantienen los voluntarios y la comunidad.

También hay muchas diferencias entre las monedas en estrategia, visión, etc.

Hay muchas cosas que hicieron los voluntarios de RDD durante el último año, lo principal es desarrollar el complemento redd-id de navegador cruzado, que le dará una audiencia más amplia que solo 1 navegador. Desarrollar la calidad lleva tiempo, pero no dudes en que hay un progreso actual.


----------



## Patanegra (30 Ago 2019)

dejad de recomendar activos de los que no teneis control sobre el precio. Algun pardillo os va a hacer caso y va a perder hasta la camisa. Sé de qué hablo.


----------



## davitin (30 Ago 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Por favor no ocupeis a negrofuturo no quiero que baje su actividad foril



En la garita hay mucho tiempo libre.


----------



## davitin (30 Ago 2019)

Patanegra dijo:


> dejad de recomendar activos de los que no teneis control sobre el precio. Algun pardillo os va a hacer caso y va a perder hasta la camisa. Sé de qué hablo.



En este hilo se estan recomendando cosas al tun tun desde hace tiempo.

Pero bueno, hablar por hablar esta bien siempre que no tomes en serio a estos individuos.

Por cierto, parece que las cotizaciones se van otra vez a la puta mierda.

A ver si el bitcoin se pone a 3000 otra vez y al menos especulamos sanamente.


----------



## Pirro (30 Ago 2019)

Patanegra dijo:


> dejad de recomendar activos de los que no teneis control sobre el precio. Algun pardillo os va a hacer caso y va a perder hasta la camisa. Sé de qué hablo.



El hilo va de especulación con altcoins así que lo lógico es que la gente recomiende comprar o recomiende vender algunas de las miles de mierdas digitales existen. Ya si alguien apuesta o no su camisa, es una decisión muy personal que trasciende a lo que nadie de aqui pueda decir.

Tu petición es sensata, pero es como ir a un burdel a predicar castidad y recato o ir a las barranquillas a recomendar no a las drogas.

Un saludo.


----------



## easyridergs (31 Ago 2019)

Comprad Bitcoin que los chinos nos los quitan de las manos ¡!!!!!!


----------



## easyridergs (31 Ago 2019)

Patanegra dijo:


> dejad de recomendar activos de los que no teneis control sobre el precio. Algun pardillo os va a hacer caso y va a perder hasta la camisa. Sé de qué hablo.



No culpes a los demás cuando tu indicador de compra son los memes y el ATH.


----------



## paketazo (31 Ago 2019)

Portugal’s tax authority says crypto trading and payments are tax-free - The Block

Portugal rules. 

En el próximo bull run...si lo hay algún día ... nos vemos todos por Estoril o Lisboa.


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Ago 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Portugal’s tax authority says crypto trading and payments are tax-free - The Block
> 
> Portugal rules.
> 
> En el próximo bull run...si lo hay algún día ... nos vemos todos por Estoril o Lisboa.



Cuidado con esas cosas, que las haciendas cruzan datos, hay que informarse antes bien.


----------



## Seronoser (31 Ago 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Cuidado con esas cosas, que las haciendas cruzan datos, hay que informarse antes bien.



El Supremo de Hispañistán ya ha dictado sentencia sobre BTC, asegurando que no es dinero...jojojo
Cuando empiece Hacienda a pedirte un listado de cromos de Panini o de libros, entonces les podremos dar un listado de direcciones BTC. Ninguna de las 3 cosas es dinero.

Mientras...gracias a la paletada del Supremo, hoy por hoy, estás a salvo. Se ponga Hacienda como se ponga...hasta que los jueces se enteren de la patata.


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Ago 2019)

Seronoser dijo:


> El Supremo de Hispañistán ya ha dictado sentencia sobre BTC, asegurando que no es dinero...jojojo
> Cuando empiece Hacienda a pedirte un listado de cromos de Panini o de libros, entonces les podremos dar un listado de direcciones BTC. Ninguna de las 3 cosas es dinero.
> 
> Mientras...gracias a la paletada del Supremo, hoy por hoy, estás a salvo. Se ponga Hacienda como se ponga...hasta que los jueces se enteren de la patata.



El problema es si pasas a euros en un banco portugués. El dinero en la blockchain si está a salvo.


----------



## davitin (31 Ago 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> No culpes a los demás cuando tu indicador de compra son los memes y el ATH.



Y de qué han servido los fundamentales con las criptos? Este mercado suda de los fundamentales completamente, está manipulado desde la raíz (los propios exchanges), da igual una buena o mala noticia, si sube Bitcoin todo sube, si baja todo baja, y lo hace cuando los exchanges quieren mover el cotarro, esa es la única ley, no empecéis a entrar aquí a haceros los listillos en plan "yo sé más que tú qué tiro líneas y me leo el paper", por qué eso aquí no sirve, nunca sirvió.


----------



## Polo_00 (31 Ago 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El problema es si pasas a euros en un banco portugués. El dinero en la blockchain si está a salvo.




No tiene que pasar nada mientras cambies tu residencia fiscal a Portugal y vivas al menos 6 meses y 1 día. La hacienda española te come los cojones. Y no puede hacer nada cuando Portugal ya se ha pronunciado.

Algunos le otorgais a la hacienda pública super poderes o algo así.


----------



## paketazo (31 Ago 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Cuidado con esas cosas, que las haciendas cruzan datos, hay que informarse antes bien.



Hay que hacerse residentes... Pero...


Polo_05 dijo:


> No tiene que pasar nada mientras cambies tu residencia fiscal a Portugal y vivas al menos 6 meses y 1 día. La hacienda española te come los cojones. Y no puede hacer nada cuando Portugal ya se ha pronunciado.
> 
> Algunos le otorgais a la hacienda pública súper poderes o algo así.



Pensé que todos sabíamos eso que cuentas, pero no está mal que se lo recuerdes a algún despistado.

Además los cojones te los comerá desde detrás que le joderá más.

Portugal...tonto el que se quede aquí pudiendo irse allá. Ya solo de un millón de $ haced cuentas de lo que os ahorráis.

El "Bitcoñero" debe estar mirando de recalificar terrenos por allá para construirse su aeropuerto privado y su puerto deportivo...a ver si se acuerda de nosotros y nos deja una zona residencial a buen precio.

Y el que tenga la suerte de dar hoy en el clavo, que no es tarea sencilla, mirará atrás y podrá saborear una de las mejores decisiones de su vida.

un saludo


----------



## easyridergs (31 Ago 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Y de qué han servido los fundamentales con las criptos? Este mercado suda de los fundamentales completamente, está manipulado desde la raíz (los propios exchanges), da igual una buena o mala noticia, si sube Bitcoin todo sube, si baja todo baja, y lo hace cuando los exchanges quieren mover el cotarro, esa es la única ley, no empecéis a entrar aquí a haceros los listillos en plan "yo sé más que tú qué tiro líneas y me leo el paper", por qué eso aquí no sirve, nunca sirvió.



Esta es una carrera de largo recorrido, el que sepa leer bien los fundamentales se llevará el gato al agua. Si compras por memes y el momento más caro igual te sale bien pero disminuyen drásticamente las posibilidades de tener éxito.

Ahora estamos en la etapa de BTC, el que entró en uno o dos dígitos triunfó, pero la tecnología en que se basa está agotada, el que siga apostando por ese tipo de tecnología se dará cuenta en unos años de su error. Estamos en el momento de encontrar su sucesor y para eso lo mejor es conocer los fundamentales y poder apostar por el proyecto que más convenza a cada uno.


----------



## Patanegra (2 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> No culpes a los demás cuando tu indicador de compra son los memes y el ATH.



memes abundantes y de calidad son una indicacion de que hay una comunidad activa detras. Que eso sea suficiente para una mision lunar, es diferente.


----------



## easyridergs (2 Sep 2019)

Patanegra dijo:


> memes abundantes y de calidad son una indicacion de que hay una comunidad activa detras. Que eso sea suficiente para una mision lunar, es diferente.



Ni mucho menos. Indicadores de una comunidad activa detrás es la existencia de un gran número de participantes en el Reddit, discord, slack o el medio que sea de la comunidad, con intervenciones de calidad hablando sobre la técnica del proyecto, presentando POCs de uso real basados en el proyecto, en definitiva aportando sobre los fundamentales y no solo subiendo cuatro memes ingeniosos o dejándose llevar porque se incrementa la cotización a lo bestia.


----------



## lurker (5 Sep 2019)

Septiembre es de Fantom. 





Un saludo.


----------



## Corcho (5 Sep 2019)

lurker dijo:


> Septiembre es de Fantom.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 149918
> 
> ...



pero es legit?


----------



## p_pin (9 Sep 2019)

Captura del rendimiento de las alts respecto a BTC.

IOTA y Stellar, las peores (pero con grandes equipos de desarrolo y partners)

https://www.worldcoinindex.com/trending/overview


----------



## easyridergs (10 Sep 2019)

Apostar por BTC en 2009 era de genios, apostar por BTC en 2019 es de retrasados. Esto se puede aplicar a todas la monedas POS como BTC.


----------



## p_pin (10 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Apostar por BTC en 2009 era de genios, apostar por BTC en 2019 es de retrasados. Esto se puede aplicar a todas la monedas POS como BTC.



Cualquiera que pudiera hacerte caso ha perdido dinero, para saber cuanto, mirar el cuadro de ahí arriba


----------



## Pirro (10 Sep 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Apostar por BTC en 2009 era de genios, apostar por BTC en 2019 es de retrasados. Esto se puede aplicar a todas la monedas POS como BTC.



"Genios" fueron los que te vendieron a tí los IOTA colega.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (11 Sep 2019)

Siempre es la misma película.Yo no tengo Bitcoin porque creo que las altcoins pueden o hacerte ganar mucho más rápidamente o hacértelo perder todo más rápidamente,pero he decidido jugármela.Lo que tengo claro,es que a día de hoy todo depende del Bitcoin,si sube,las altcoins suben,si baja,las altcoins bajan.
Bitcoin manda a día de hoy,es un hecho,guste o no guste.


----------



## StalkerTlön (12 Sep 2019)

Santander lanza el primer bono con tecnología blockchain de principio a fin por 20 millones


El Santander usando Ethereum:

_"Santander ha utilizado la 'blockchain' pública de Ethereum, una las tecnologías de código abierto de 'blockchain' más avanzadas. Esto ha permitido al banco 'tokenizar' el bono con seguridad y registrarlo de forma permisionada en la 'blockchain'."_


----------



## Patanegra (13 Sep 2019)

Se confirma el exit scam de SONM.

Este tio acerto de pleno en junio de 2017:

*WAY too many red flags at this point. You've been warned*

I've been following this project for weeks and had planed on investing this morning. I had my wallet loaded up, but the escrow insanity was the final straw and I won't be investing.


The interview videos are unprofessional and give vague details about the project, along with uncomfortable silences. 
The marketing videos promise the world on a platter with next to no details (). Huge pans of the world but no substance.
The aforementioned association with https://icopromo.com . I hate asking this but why are so many huge ICOs coming out of Russia?
The weird and seemingly uncaring attitude toward pre-ico people. The math just didn't add up and it seemed sloppy
*PULLING THE ESCOW.* My god, having 3 owners of the company hold the escrow keys IS NOT AN ESCROW. Doing it behind the back of a trusted escrow and the users is the biggest red flag I can think of
The responses to being found out regarding the escrow are unprofessional and unconvincing.
The IMMEDIATE posts of vague support, also in broken english, after anyone posts valid points of concern.
My conclusion: These guys want to make millions, spend a few months to a year half-assed building a platform while funneling funds, then suddenly will run out of money. No one will know why, and they'll be really "apologetic", but our money will be gone.


I'm out.


----------



## StalkerTlön (16 Sep 2019)

Ana Patricia usa etherscan.


----------



## elozano (19 Sep 2019)

PRÓXIMO PEPINAZO!!!


----------



## Corcho (19 Sep 2019)

elozano dijo:


> PRÓXIMO PEPINAZO!!!




Llevo días escuchando de hedera, es como otro DAG más?

Me parece ligeramente cara, aunque quiza compro un puñado..

*Total Supply*
50.000.000.000 HBAR

Precio 0.067 cents...

*Circulating Supply*
? HBAR

Edito, de momento hoy no voy a comprar...Hay rumores de que solo están circulando entre el 1 y 3% de tokens...si eso fuera cierto pueden bajar el precio cuando quieran.


----------



## cyberpep (19 Sep 2019)

En Coinbase por ejemplo


----------



## Albertezz (21 Sep 2019)

elozano dijo:


> PRÓXIMO PEPINAZO!!!



tan pepinazo que ha caido un 80% en 4 días, jajaja


----------



## elozano (22 Sep 2019)

Albertezz dijo:


> tan pepinazo que ha caido un 80% en 4 días, jajaja



Exactamente, y por eso ya sólo le queda subir.


----------



## elozano (22 Sep 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Llevo días escuchando de hedera, es como otro DAG más?
> 
> Me parece ligeramente cara, aunque quiza compro un puñado..
> 
> ...



HashGraph utiliza el protocolo "Gossip To Gossip", en el cual los nodos transmiten y validan entre sí la información de las transacciones.

Por otro lado, si te fijas en su website, los tokens serán gradualmente liberados en el transcurso de 15 años. Para antes del cierre de 2019 habrán liberado apenas el 7% de la emisión total, es decir, 3,500,000,000. Suficiente como para que alcance a rozar por lo menos el $1. Pero ya es de cada quien meter pasta ahí.


----------



## easyridergs (22 Sep 2019)

elozano dijo:


> HashGraph utiliza el protocolo "Gossip To Gossip", en el cual los nodos transmiten y validan entre sí la información de las transacciones.
> 
> Por otro lado, si te fijas en su website, los tokens serán gradualmente liberados en el transcurso de 15 años. Para antes del cierre de 2019 habrán liberado apenas el 7% de la emisión total, es decir, 3,500,000,000. Suficiente como para que alcance a rozar por lo menos el $1. Pero ya es de cada quien meter pasta ahí.



Hasgraph lo tiene muy jodido. Primero los únicos nodos que validad de verdad las transacciones son los operados por el Hedera Council formado por 39 empresas. El resto de humanos solo pueden operar mirror nodes que hacen poco más que guardar la base de datos y transmitir los chismes. Pero el proceso de votación de consenso lo realizan los nodos del Council. Así, de buenas a primeras es una red permisionada.

Por otro lado, su planteamiento para abrir la red es un sistema que ellos llaman Hedera's proxy weighting model.
Hedera Technical Insights: Proxy Staking on Hedera | Hedera Hashgraph Aquí se explica su funcionamiento y no es más que una variante de un DPOS.

Otra cosa interesante, te todas las miles de tps que decían que podía hacer resulta que puede hacer 10000 tps de criptomoneda pero sin registro y 10 tps de smartcontract.

En resumen, de lo que prometía nada de nada, por eso se ha ido al carajo la cotización. Pero claro, cada uno tira su dinero donde quiere.


----------



## Corcho (22 Sep 2019)

Albertezz dijo:


> tan pepinazo que ha caido un 80% en 4 días, jajaja



Si baja a 2 cents compro un poco


----------



## MIP (22 Sep 2019)

elozano dijo:


> Exactamente, y por eso ya sólo le queda subir.



O bajar el 20% que le queda, que pareces nuevo.


----------



## digipl (23 Sep 2019)

Ya ha salido el informe de desarrolladores del ecosistema crypto correspondiente al primer semestre del 2019.

https://www.electriccapital.com/electric-research/2019/8/12/developer-report-h1-2019

Asumiendo que analizar, aunque sea en profundidad, el github de un desarrollo solo sirve como referencia, su lectura es más que interesante. Hay que tener en cuenta, no obstante, que solo proyectos FOSS son cuantificables y pueden existir desarrollos que se realicen de forma privada.

Como conclusiones principales tenemos:

.-Los desarrolladores se están concentrando en los principales proyectos y miles de proyectos salidos en el boom de las ICO se están quedando sin desarrolladores o se han parado completamente.

.-Hay una perdida entre desarrolladores digamos amateurs (aquellos que realizan unas pocas contribuciones al mes) mientras se mantiene la de profesionales (full time).

.-Ethereum sigue siendo, y por mucho, el proyecto donde trabaja más gente. Acapara casi el 20% de todo el desarrollo del mundo crypto con mas de 1100 personas participando activamente cada mes.

.-Bitcoin se mantiene mas o menos igual con alrededor de 300 contribuyentes mensuales.

.-Menos de cuarenta proyectos tienen a más de treinta personas trabajando activamente en su desarrollo.

.-Solo existe un puñado de proyectos digamos recientes (menos de 18 meses) que alcancen cierto número de contribuidores y el grueso de desarrolladores se concentran en proyectos que llevan ya varios años a sus espaldas. Incluso en este mercado tan novedoso también parece que la experiencia es un grado.


----------



## barborico (23 Sep 2019)

Tracking Cryptocurrency Development Activity


----------



## Bucanero (23 Sep 2019)

Muy interesante. Da una buena pista para saber donde meter tu dinero.


----------



## disken (29 Sep 2019)

Que quiere decir la grafica del Nikkei?


----------



## Corcho (29 Sep 2019)

disken dijo:


> Que quiere decir la grafica del Nikkei?



Que podríamos estar en esa montañita que volvió a mínimos, o no. Pero que hay que tener siempre esa posibilidad en cuenta.


----------



## paketazo (29 Sep 2019)

USDT acaba de ponerse 4º por capitalización...a este ritmo en un año será primera moneda, y lo siguiente ya sabemos lo que es.

Si después de todo este despilfarro de tiempo y talento acabamos cediendo todo el poder del sistema crypto a monedas ancladas al dólar no cabe duda de que la sociedad no estaría todavía preparada para este gran cambio.

Iremos viendo y aprendiendo sobre la marcha.

Un saludo y buen domingo


----------



## zz00zz (29 Sep 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> USDT acaba de ponerse 4º por capitalización...a este ritmo en un año será primera moneda, y lo siguiente ya sabemos lo que es.
> 
> Si después de todo este despilfarro de tiempo y talento acabamos cediendo todo el poder del sistema crypto a monedas ancladas al dólar no cabe duda de que la sociedad no estaría todavía preparada para este gran cambio.
> 
> ...




PREGUNTO a riesgo de parecer muy radical

No será mejor cambiar de caballo USDT para no perder lo ganado y esperar a que salga quien quizás si pueda derrotar USDT y resto de monedas centralizadas ?

Andando y viendo.


----------



## zz00zz (29 Sep 2019)

Añado a mi entender nueva perla a Maidsafe, Elixxir de un histórico y pionero David Shaums reconocido y experto criptografo 


Elixxir: The decentralized dream, realized.
SAFE Network


----------



## Patanegra (2 Oct 2019)

aviso a los nuevos: las recomendaciones aqui os llevaran a la ruina.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Oct 2019)

Patanegra dijo:


> aviso a los nuevos: las recomendaciones aqui os llevaran a la ruina.



Pero, hombre de Dios, expláyese un poco más. Cuéntenos su caso a ver si podemos ayudarle o algo.


----------



## paketazo (2 Oct 2019)

Patanegra dijo:


> aviso a los nuevos: las recomendaciones aqui os llevaran a la ruina.



To depende del momento y lugar, y de verdad te deseo que recuperes lo invertido lo más pronto posible de uno u otro modo...y si no es en dinero, pues en salud.

Yo no me fío ni de mi sombra, pero incluso no fiándote de nadie te joden por todos lados.

La mejor de las suertes en tus nuevas singladuras.


----------



## plus ultra (2 Oct 2019)

Coinexchange cierra el 1 de diciembre por si alguno tiene algo por ahí olvidado.


----------



## orbeo (2 Oct 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Pero, hombre de Dios, expláyese un poco más. Cuéntenos su caso a ver si podemos ayudarle o algo.



Patanegra no necesita consejo, necesita un milagro.

Y lo digo de buen rollo que ojalá recupere pronto.


----------



## Patanegra (3 Oct 2019)

orbeo dijo:


> Patanegra no necesita consejo, necesita un milagro.
> 
> Y lo digo de buen rollo que ojalá recupere pronto.



no necesito milagros, tengo 12.000 chainlink conseguidos despues de vender los restos de unas 50 monedas con perdidas entre 70% y 100%. Chainlink sera parte del top 3 al final de Diciembre. Esto no es un consejo de inversion, escuchar consejos de inversion en foros de internet le haran perder toda su inversion.


----------



## paketazo (3 Oct 2019)

Patanegra dijo:


> no necesito milagros, tengo 12.000 chainlink conseguidos despues de vender los restos de unas 50 monedas con perdidas entre 70% y 100%. Chainlink sera parte del top 3 al final de Diciembre. Esto no es un consejo de inversion, escuchar consejos de inversion en foros de internet le haran perder toda su inversion.



No sigo el proyecto, pero te deseo lo mejor.

¿que me dices de esto?...suele ser lo primero que miro antes de tomar decisiones:

*Chainlink (LINK)*


*Circulating Supply*
350.000.000 LINK
*Total Supply*
1.000.000.000 LINK


----------



## Patanegra (3 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> No sigo el proyecto, pero te deseo lo mejor.
> 
> ¿que me dices de esto?...suele ser lo primero que miro antes de tomar decisiones:
> 
> ...



esas monedas estan reservadas para ser regaladas o cedidas fuera de mercado a un precio bajo a los partners de chainlink. Si investigas el proyecto, parece ser que Link no es producto a la busqueda de clientes como el resto sino una creacion de Swift y un consorcio de bancos que crearon chainlink para tener un oraculo descentralizado con la apariencia de ser una ICO como otras para cumplir con normativas europeas como PSD2 que animaban a los bancos a utilizar servisios comunes y descentralizados. De ahi la ICO, pero le dan muy poca publicidad a la moneda y Link comunica poco como si los minoristas no interesan. El supply es grande pero una vez que haya staking eso bloqueara la mayoria de la oferta (staking es poner tus link en colateral para garantizar la calidad de tus oraculos en los numerosos contratos de derivados). Cualquiera puede montar un oraculo, pero Link, por lo que parece, va a ser el estandar de la industria.

Al final, sea eso verdad o no, yo solo creo en el mercado, si Link es lo que mas ha subido desde la caida de enero 2018, por algo sera.

P.D. seguir consejos de desconocidos por internet le haran perder toda o parte de su inversion.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Oct 2019)

Patanegra dijo:


> esas monedas estan reservadas para ser regaladas o cedidas fuera de mercado a un precio bajo a los partners de chainlink. Si investigas el proyecto, parece ser que Link no es producto a la busqueda de clientes como el resto sino una creacion de Swift y un consorcio de bancos que crearon chainlink para tener un oraculo descentralizado con la apariencia de ser una ICO como otras para cumplir con normativas europeas como PSD2 que animaban a los bancos a utilizar servisios comunes y descentralizados. De ahi la ICO, pero le dan muy poca publicidad a la moneda y Link comunica poco como si los minoristas no interesan. El supply es grande pero una vez que haya staking eso bloqueara la mayoria de la oferta (staking es poner tus link en colateral para garantizar la calidad de tus oraculos en los numerosos contratos de derivados). Cualquiera puede montar un oraculo, pero Link, por lo que parece, va a ser el estandar de la industria.
> 
> Al final, sea eso verdad o no, yo solo creo en el mercado, si Link es lo que mas ha subido desde la caida de enero 2018, por algo sera.
> 
> P.D. seguir consejos de desconocidos por internet le haran perder toda o parte de su inversion.



¿Alguna prueba o anuncio real de esos bancos? ¿O son historias que cuentan algunos "insiders"?


----------



## Patanegra (3 Oct 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Alguna prueba o anuncio real de esos bancos? ¿O son historias que cuentan algunos "insiders"?



prueba ninguna sino el precio ya lo habria reflejado y seria una top3, alguna pista en documentos de Swift y Oracle. El foro 4chan, la seccion "biz" de business & finance tiene algunos "insiders" y "viajeros del futuro" que informan sobre Link. Tambien hay un monton de fudeadores de Link a sueldo, lo que para mi es buena señal. Si estas en el discord del forero Divad ahi he publicado un monton de documentacion que hace referencia a link, a veces indirectamente, tambien docenas de memes sobre Link desternillantes.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Oct 2019)

Patanegra dijo:


> prueba ninguna sino el precio ya lo habria reflejado y seria una top3, alguna pista en documentos de Swift y Oracle. El foro 4chan, la seccion "biz" de business & finance tiene algunos "insiders" y "viajeros del futuro" que informan sobre Link. Tambien hay un monton de fudeadores de Link a sueldo, lo que para mi es buena señal. Si estas en el discord del forero Divad ahi he publicado un monton de documentacion que hace referencia a link, a veces indirectamente, tambien docenas de memes sobre Link desternillantes.



Vamos, que es puro humo.


----------



## Patanegra (3 Oct 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Vamos, que es puro humo.



el mercado piensa otra cosa , es la que mas ha subido desde enero del 2018, pero bueno cada uno se gasa la pasta que quiere y donde quiere. Link no depende de los minoristas en todo caso. 

P.D. Seguir consejos o pistas de desconocidos por internet puede llevar a la ruina y a la perdida de toda la inversion. Si ademas, esos "afortunados" tienen la suerte de ser contribuyentes fiscales de los EEUU (por haber trabajado ahi antes), se exponen a perder mucho mas de lo puesto ya que debieron haber declarado las ganancias de 2017 aunque se hubieran esfumado en el 2018.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Oct 2019)

Patanegra dijo:


> el mercado piensa otra cosa , es la que mas ha subido desde enero del 2018, pero bueno cada uno se gasa la pasta que quiere y donde quiere. Link no depende de los minoristas en todo caso.
> 
> P.D. Seguir consejos o pistas de desconocidos por internet puede llevar a la ruina y a la perdida de toda la inversion. Si ademas, esos "afortunados" tienen la suerte de ser contribuyentes fiscales de los EEUU (por haber trabajado ahi antes), se exponen a perder mucho mas de lo puesto ya que debieron haber declarado las ganancias de 2017 aunque se hubieran esfumado en el 2018.



Yo lo que veo es que ha caído ya un 50% desde su ATH. Y verás cuando empiecen a liberar el supply bloqueado, va a marcarse un Dent. Si tienes beneficios huye.


----------



## orbeo (3 Oct 2019)

"Link no es producto a la busqueda de clientes como el resto sino una creacion de Swift y un consorcio de bancos que crearon chainlink para tener un oraculo descentralizado con la apariencia de ser una ICO"

Comprese, hágase, arruinese.


----------



## Patanegra (3 Oct 2019)

orbeo dijo:


> "Link no es producto a la busqueda de clientes como el resto sino una creacion de Swift y un consorcio de bancos que crearon chainlink para tener un oraculo descentralizado con la apariencia de ser una ICO"
> 
> Comprese, hágase, arruinese.



no, si yo ya estoy arruinado, he vendido casi todas mis mierdas y las he concentrado en Link esperando un ultimo golp de suerte. Con un poco de suerte lo pierdo todo rapido y asi puedo pasar a otra cosa.


----------



## paketazo (3 Oct 2019)

Patanegra, yo no te diré dónde meter tus cuartos, pero lo que sí puedo decirte es que de 24.000$ puedes hacer un 2X o un 3X si hilas muy fino.

Lo que comentas de Chainlink puede que sea cierto, no lo dudo, y puede que se vaya a los 10$...¡ojalá por sus inversores!...pero piensa hace poco lo que se decía de *Zilliqa (ZIL) *en todo foro se vaticinaba que llegaba una nueva top 5, que había metida pasta institucional...estuvo subiendo a contrapelo unas semanas y al final, no se salvó ni el tato de la debacle.

Lo que más me atrae de chainlik es que hay mucho exchange listándola, y eso es bueno, también que aguante tan bien estas envestidas bajistas...sea como sea es tu elección y ojalá salga bien...yo no la sigo, pero leeré de buen grado todo lo que comentéis al respecto.

Un saludo


----------



## Patanegra (3 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Patanegra, yo no te diré dónde meter tus cuartos, pero lo que sí puedo decirte es que de 24.000$ puedes hacer un 2X o un 3X si hilas muy fino.
> 
> Lo que comentas de Chainlink puede que sea cierto, no lo dudo, y puede que se vaya a los 10$...¡ojalá por sus inversores!...pero piensa hace poco lo que se decía de *Zilliqa (ZIL) *en todo foro se vaticinaba que llegaba una nueva top 5, que había metida pasta institucional...estuvo subiendo a contrapelo unas semanas y al final, no se salvó ni el tato de la debacle.
> 
> ...



Despues de perder centenares de miles de euros en esto (si, en plural) he aprendido que todos los proyectos de orientales son un timo. Ademas ZIL aspiraba a suceder ETH. Link no aspira a eso, es un Oraculo, algo que hace por fin utiles los contratos inteligentes, y por ahora es el lider. 

Aun asi, las posibilidades de fracaso son en mi opinion mas grandes que las de exito, enumerar los factores de riesgo del proyecto me llevaria muchas lineas. Aun asi, es mi ultimo todo o nada. Espero acabar con esto de una manero u otra y pasar pagina.


----------



## MIP (3 Oct 2019)

orbeo dijo:


> "Link no es producto a la busqueda de clientes como el resto sino una creacion de Swift y un consorcio de bancos que crearon chainlink para tener un oraculo descentralizado con la apariencia de ser una ICO"
> 
> Comprese, hágase, arruinese.



Decir "oráculo descentralizado" es un hermoso oximoron.


----------



## Patanegra (3 Oct 2019)

MIP dijo:


> Decir "oráculo descentralizado" es un hermoso oximoron.



ya, pero me fio de la opinion, expresada en el precio en este contexto bajista, del mercado. Cuando el mercado deje de creer en el proyecto, me apeo.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Oct 2019)

Patanegra dijo:


> ya, pero me fio de la opinion, expresada en el precio en este contexto bajista, del mercado. Cuando el mercado deje de creer en el proyecto, me apeo.



Pues pon un stop loss en la cifra en la que creas que el mercado deje de creer.


----------



## easyridergs (4 Oct 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Pero, hombre de Dios, expláyese un poco más. Cuéntenos su caso a ver si podemos ayudarle o algo.



Dos zumbados juntos, me parto.

Mojón un talibán del BTC que no tiene ni idea de cómo funciona, pero como ha ganado pasta y no quiere que se le joda el chiringuito califica de estafa todo lo que no es BTC, sea proyecto legítimo o no.

Pata un pillado que se ha propuesto perder todo su dinero, primero invertía en base a lo que le decían los demás, ahora en base a la calidad de los memes.

Venga, no perdáis la gran oportunidad, a comprar BTC de Mojón y China link de Patanegra.


----------



## Patanegra (4 Oct 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Dos zumbados juntos, me parto.
> 
> Mojón un talibán del BTC que no tiene ni idea de cómo funciona, pero como ha ganado pasta y no quiere que se le joda el chiringuito califica de estafa todo lo que no es BTC, sea proyecto legítimo o no.
> 
> ...



podemos añadir easydergs como el tercer zumbado, en este caso de Iota.

Aqui nos vamos a arruinar todos, unos antes y otros mas tarde.


----------



## Corcho (4 Oct 2019)

Hay que tener un puñado de cada coin del top 10 o top 20 y a vivir la vida...


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Oct 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Hay que tener un puñado de cada coin del top 10 o top 20 y a vivir la vida...



3 como mucho.


----------



## easyridergs (4 Oct 2019)

Patanegra dijo:


> podemos añadir easydergs como el tercer zumbado, en este caso de Iota.
> 
> Aqui nos vamos a arruinar todos, unos antes y otros mas tarde.



Podré perder pasta, pero no me voy a arruinar, solo invierto lo que puedo perder.


----------



## paketazo (4 Oct 2019)

Ánimos caldeados típicos de un mercado bajista prolongado. En cualquier foro lo encontrareis, inmobiliario, bolsa, commodities... 

Así como en una carretera las subidas compensan a las bajadas y viceversa, en la vida los sucesos suelen sucederse de manera parecida.

Para entender el dolor hay que sufrirlo al igual que para entender la euforia...si se han experimentado ambos es más fácil valorarlos objetivamente.

Patanegra pudo haberse forrado, ,pero forrado de verdad...fue solo cuestión de timing...si invistiese los 200K un par de meses antes posiblemente hubiera agarrado un 3X...pero un 2X casi seguro.

Cualquiera de nosotros "expertos en casi todo", analizamos los sucesos en base a la experiencia vivida y a sucesos pasados...da igual lo que pensemos saber, o las convicciones que nos muevan...en el mercado solo puede acertar siempre la dirección correcta quién lo crea, todos los demás somos pececillos a merced de las corrientes.

Si todos hubiéramos ganado pastón ganso, no me importaría ser el que menos ha ganado, ya que ganar al fin y al cabo es ganar...creo que muchos de los que rondamos por aquí hubiéramos vendido en máximos sin dudarlo ahora que hemos visto el desenlace de aquellos ATH, pero el egoísmo humano es un arma difícil de vencer...siempre ha sido así.

Hablar de que coin saldrá victoriosa, de cuales son basura, y de lo grande que la tenemos, es sacar brillo a nuestras bolas de cristal. Puede que IOTA haga un 50X, o que BTC toque 1.000.000$... o puede que en 3 años esto sea un desierto muerto y se haya inventado algo más de moda y teóricamente mejor.

Entre medias, hay algo que si habremos perdido y no nos devolverá nadie, y es el tiempo dedicado a esto...sobre todo ya no nosotros...que también...pero pensad en los miles de programadores por ejemplo que escriben código ilusionados pensando que podrán cambiar el mundo y finalmente puede que solo sea papel mojado arrojado a la mar. 

Nada cambia al final...el mundo será de unos pocos, y los demás soñaremos con "acertar", lo que quizá sea una ilusión platónica que nos sirve para ayudarnos a levantarnos cada mañana.

Repito, ojalá ganéis todos mucho o incluso más...yo me conformo con ser el que menos gane.

Buen viernes, salud y a disfrutar la vida.


----------



## easyridergs (4 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Ánimos caldeados típicos de un mercado bajista prolongado. En cualquier foro lo encontrareis, inmobiliario, bolsa, commodities...
> 
> Así como en una carretera las subidas compensan a las bajadas y viceversa, en la vida los sucesos suelen sucederse de manera parecida.
> 
> ...



Hombre, nadie sabe la que va a triunfar, pero las horas de investigación sí que te ayudan a otorgar más probabilidades de éxito en función a los fundamentos que tiene detrás cada proyecto. Si el proyecto solo aporta memes ingeniosos, no aporta nada diferente a lo que ya tenemos, se centra en un caso de uso muy concretos basado en una plataforma con imposibilidad técnica para que pueda llevarse a cabo, se ha convertido en una plataforma totalmente centralizada, pues al final te das cuenta de que a la larga no va a triunfar. Pelotazo puede, cuajar a la larga no.

Le pese a quien le pese, a día de hoy el proyecto más innovador es IOTA con gran diferencia. Solo hay que investigar y dejarse de memes para darse cuenta, ah y olvidarse de CMC, que es la cosa más manipulada del mundo.


----------



## paketazo (4 Oct 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Hombre, nadie sabe la que va a triunfar, pero las horas de investigación sí que te ayudan a otorgar más probabilidades de éxito en función a los fundamentos que tiene detrás cada proyecto. Si el proyecto solo aporta memes ingeniosos, no aporta nada diferente a lo que ya tenemos, se centra en un caso de uso muy concretos basado en una plataforma con imposibilidad técnica para que pueda llevarse a cabo, se ha convertido en una plataforma totalmente centralizada, pues al final te das cuenta de que a la larga no va a triunfar. Pelotazo puede, cuajar a la larga no.



Si y no... la prueba la hemos vivido muchos de nosotros.

El propio Patanegra pudo forrarse invirtiendo en teóricos "mojones" ya que todo o al menos lo que yo conozco se revalorizó de manera exagerada...el propio creador de este hilo hizo un "take the money & run"...pero no hacía falta que fuera IOTA hubo docenas y docenas de proyectos que regalaron plusvalías a los que anduvieron finos sin necesidad de analizar nada.

Yo si estoy en los proyectos que estoy es por lo que tu dices...indago, leo, valoro...pero no es garantía de nada...llevo haciéndolo más de 25 años y no me he retirado de rico, así que mi realidad es la que es...sé lo que sé y me da para lo que me da.

Esto es como los que compraron solares en el 2000 y los revendieron en el 2007 haciendo un 3X o más... mientras fluyó el crédito, todos arriesgaban, pero al faltar...se desmoronó y los últimos en llegar se quedaron con ciudades fantasma que no pudieron colocar a nadie.

Las criptos es algo parecido...hay proyectos zombi que dejaron forrados a unos pocos.

Pase lo que pase, estoy aquí para aprender, si entre medias me saco para el arroz...pues bienvenido sea.

un saludo


----------



## Patanegra (4 Oct 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Hombre, nadie sabe la que va a triunfar, pero las horas de investigación sí que te ayudan a otorgar más probabilidades de éxito en función a los fundamentos que tiene detrás cada proyecto. Si el proyecto solo aporta memes ingeniosos, no aporta nada diferente a lo que ya tenemos, se centra en un caso de uso muy concretos basado en una plataforma con imposibilidad técnica para que pueda llevarse a cabo, se ha convertido en una plataforma totalmente centralizada, pues al final te das cuenta de que a la larga no va a triunfar. Pelotazo puede, cuajar a la larga no.
> 
> Le pese a quien le pese, a día de hoy el proyecto más innovador es IOTA con gran diferencia. Solo hay que investigar y dejarse de memes para darse cuenta, ah y olvidarse de CMC, que es la cosa más manipulada del mundo.



primero de Iota solo sabes lo que cuenta el equipo, segundo la innovacion no siempre se traduce en beneficio, tercero el beneficio no tiene porque ir a los poseedores del token iota. Hacer analisis fundamental en una industria no regulada donde no hay sanciones por dar mala informacion, no hay sanciones contra directivos por hacer insider trading, no hay auditores externos....el analisis fundamental en este caso no vale mas que el analisis de memes. 

Triunfar en las cripto es sobre todo una cuestion de suerte, tienes que acertar en la coin y en la eleccion de la entrada y la salida. Quizas triunfes, triunfemos yo tambien tengo, con Iota, pero sera sobre todo una cuestion de suerte.


----------



## easyridergs (4 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Si y no... la prueba la hemos vivido muchos de nosotros.
> 
> El propio Patanegra pudo forrarse invirtiendo en teóricos "mojones" ya que todo o al menos lo que yo conozco se revalorizó de manera exagerada...el propio creador de este hilo hizo un "take the money & run"...pero no hacía falta que fuera IOTA hubo docenas y docenas de proyectos que regalaron plusvalías a los que anduvieron finos sin necesidad de analizar nada.
> 
> ...



Claro, si sabes cuándo entrar y salir para pelotazos en corto da igual invertir en mierda. Si vas a largo porque crees en un sistema descentralizado entonces ya no da igual. Si sabes leer los fundamentales también te ayuda a leer el porqué suben y bajan las cosas, si es por humo o por algo real.

Pata lo tiene mal porque tuvo mala suerte al entrar y si para salir tu única referencia son los memes siempre estarás influenciado por el humo.

Saludos.


----------



## Patanegra (4 Oct 2019)

donde estan los que shilleaban COS???? que si era el exchange del futuro. La recomendabais a $2 y mas, ahora esta a $0.01


----------



## orbeo (5 Oct 2019)

Aquí veo un problema de base, leo mucho la palabra inversión cuando el propio hilo se llama especulación.

El que se piense que está "invirtiendo" mal lo lleva.

Los cripto chicharros son para lo que son.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Oct 2019)

orbeo dijo:


> Aquí veo un problema de base, leo mucho la palabra inversión cuando el propio hilo se llama especulación.
> 
> El que se piense que está "invirtiendo" mal lo lleva.
> 
> Los cripto chicharros son para lo que son.



Habría que ver este tipo de chicharros como juegos como la ruleta o tonto el último. La verdad es que no es un tipo de inversión donde meter el dinero como un fondo indexado y olvidarte, muy al contrario.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Oct 2019)

Sí sólo fuera un 500%... Las mierdas subían del orden de 1000% o mucho más.


----------



## -bubble- (6 Oct 2019)

Ayer me conecté a Blockfolio y he visto que DENT se ha pegado un batacazo curioso. Binance la ha deslistado y mirando Reddit, la gente está que trina...


----------



## Patanegra (6 Oct 2019)

Link follandose el cmc y algunos aun subestimando el poder del meme.


----------



## easyridergs (7 Oct 2019)

Patanegra dijo:


> Link follandose el cmc y algunos aun subestimando el poder del meme.



Pata, comparte con nosotros algún meme chulo.


----------



## Patanegra (7 Oct 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Pata, comparte con nosotros algún meme chulo.



estan en la seccion" link"del Discord de Divad, thengo varias docenas.


----------



## easyridergs (7 Oct 2019)

Patanegra dijo:


> estan en la seccion" link"del Discord de Divad, thengo varias docenas.



Mejor abre aquí un hilo nuevo y los subes. Así vamos recordando los días de BitConnect.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Oct 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Mejor abre aquí un hilo nuevo y los subes. Así vamos recordando los días de BitConnect.



Mira que eres malo... xD


----------



## Patanegra (7 Oct 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Mira que eres malo... xD



el malo eres tu que has congelado su mensaje para la posteridad. 
En cuanto a comparar Link con Bitconnect, pues depende, Bitconnect funciono para algunos que salieron a tiempo. Aqui en las cripto hay que saber salir a tiempo, ya que como todo activo ira a cero tarde o temprano (incluido el USD, euro y hasta el oro).

En cualquier caso no voy a crear hilo de Link como ya he dicho, no quiero shilearlo ya que no son los minoristas los que lo han subido a contracorriente. Los minoristas de Link de hecho lo fudean, la mayor parte del FUD de Link vienen de la comunidad Link.

Si alguien quiere ver los memes cachondos de Link que vaya al Discord, casi lo unico que posteo alli sobre Link (salvo alguna pregunta que me hacen) son los memes, me da igual que los demas compren o no, mi unico proposito para postear los memes es para divertir al personal, no para shilear (la prueba es que tambien posteo memes FUD sobre Link).


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Oct 2019)

Patanegra dijo:


> el malo eres tu que has congelado su mensaje para la posteridad.
> En cuanto a comparar Link con Bitconnect, pues depende, Bitconnect funciono para algunos que salieron a tiempo. Aqui en las cripto hay que saber salir a tiempo, ya que como todo activo ira a cero tarde o temprano (incluido el USD, euro y hasta el oro).
> 
> En cualquier caso no voy a crear hilo de Link como ya he dicho, no quiero shilearlo ya que no son los minoristas los que lo han subido a contracorriente. Los minoristas de Link de hecho lo fudean, la mayor parte del FUD de Link vienen de la comunidad Link.
> ...



Tú por si acaso ve poniendo un stop, si el precio sigue subiendo pones más arriba el stop. Creo que es lo que debes hacer si vas a estar invertido un tiempo y más teniendo un cuenta que hace poco está moneda cotizaba a 0.20. Así no te cazaran.


----------



## Patanegra (7 Oct 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Tú por si acaso ve poniendo un stop, si el precio sigue subiendo pones más arriba el stop. Creo que es lo que debes hacer si vas a estar invertido un tiempo y más teniendo un cuenta que hace poco está moneda cotizaba a 0.20. Así no te cazaran.



ya me gustaria, pero no me dejan poner el stop a $99


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (7 Oct 2019)

Joder,sí ha vuelto el clapham2 y nadie me había avisado!


----------



## paketazo (9 Oct 2019)

Me paso a saludar a #Patanegra que ha traído la alegría a su cartera con la incorporación de chainlink, a contrapelo y con volumen.

Recuerda que nada sube eternamente, pero si puede bajar a 0, no te daré consejos pues con esta decisión, has demostrado carisma y acierto. Suerte y a por esos 200K que te han "robado"

Un saludo


----------



## Patanegra (9 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Me paso a saludar a #Patanegra que ha traído la alegría a su cartera con la incorporación de chainlink, a contrapelo y con volumen.
> 
> Recuerda que nada sube eternamente, pero si puede bajar a 0, no te daré consejos pues con esta decisión, has demostrado carisma y acierto. Suerte y a por esos 200K que te han "robado"
> 
> Un saludo



gracias, pero yo no elegi a Link, sino Link me eligio a mi. Los linkers estamos destinados a ser parte de la nueva aristocracia financiera y a sentarnos a la Gran Mesa segun la profecia de los memes. En el Discord tengo puestos los memes que lo explican todo.

P.D. Este post no es consejo de inversion.


----------



## Patanegra (9 Oct 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Mejor abre aquí un hilo nuevo y los subes. Así vamos recordando los días de BitConnect.




que malo soy


----------



## paketazo (9 Oct 2019)

Patanegra dijo:


> que malo soy



Caer va a caer, va muy vertical, no se si ya o esperará horas o días...pero estate atento si no tienes pensado hacer HODL, fíjate en la anterior subida y los tiempos de recuperación, puede ser una ventaja para que acumules más a menores precios...pero claro igual gira en 3$ o sube hasta 10$ sin despeinarse...

Suerte


----------



## Patanegra (9 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Caer va a caer, va muy vertical, no se si ya o esperará horas o días...pero estate atento si no tienes pensado hacer HODL, fíjate en la anterior subida y los tiempos de recuperación, puede ser una ventaja para que acumules más a menores precios...pero claro igual gira en 3$ o sube hasta 10$ sin despeinarse...
> 
> Suerte



es muy posible que corrija tras la conferencia si no hay un anuncio muy importante, pero prefiero no arriesgar a perderme la puesta en orbita una vez que el mercado se entere que hay detras.


----------



## Patanegra (9 Oct 2019)

lo he pensado mejor, he vendido a mercado todos mis link, es un scam barato de un token erc20, con un CEO ruso basado en las Islas Cayman. No hablaré mas de Link.


----------



## paketazo (9 Oct 2019)

Patanegra dijo:


> lo he pensado mejor, he vendido a mercado todos mis link, es un scam barato de un token erc20, con un CEO ruso basado en las Islas Cayman. No hablaré mas de Link.



sea como sea, la clave de esto es tener más que cuando empezaste, y si te interesa regresar a LINK siempre podrás hacerlo, quizá a precios mayores o menores a los que has vendido, pero no se van a acabar créeme.

Ya estás casi en 35K... buen paso, y nunca peor.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (9 Oct 2019)

Patanegra dijo:


> lo he pensado mejor, he vendido a mercado todos mis link, es un scam barato de un token erc20, con un CEO ruso basado en las Islas Cayman. No hablaré mas de Link.



Has vendido tus links y ahora ya no vas a hablar más de Link. Ahá, todo correcto. Todo como siempre.


----------



## easyridergs (9 Oct 2019)

Patanegra dijo:


> lo he pensado mejor, he vendido a mercado todos mis link, es un scam barato de un token erc20, con un CEO ruso basado en las Islas Cayman. No hablaré mas de Link.



Felicidades tío !!!!!!!!


----------



## Patanegra (9 Oct 2019)

gracias a todos, bueno pasemos a otra cosa, esperemos que no se vuelva a hablar en este hilo o en el foro de ese scam barato cuyo nombre no quiero ni pronunciar. En unos dias o como mucho semanas se cae del top 100 y se va al cementerio de las shitcoins, de la que me he librado.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Oct 2019)

Patanegra dijo:


> gracias a todos, bueno pasemos a otra cosa, esperemos que no se vuelva a hablar en este hilo o en el foro de ese scam barato cuyo nombre no quiero ni pronunciar. En unos dias o como mucho semanas se cae del top 100 y se va al cementerio de las shitcoins, de la que me he librado.



¿Es alguna recomendación del famoso gurú que escribía raro? Da alguna pista hombre!


----------



## paketazo (14 Oct 2019)

Alguno sabe que coño es NKN lleva un volumen muy fuerte para ser una mierda perdida en el 200 del market?

Para ser el típico pump&dump le están metiendo duro


----------



## easyridergs (15 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Alguno sabe que coño es NKN lleva un volumen muy fuerte para ser una mierda perdida en el 200 del market?
> 
> Para ser el típico pump&dump le están metiendo duro



NKN utiliza de una forma simplificada una parte del consenso que va a utilizar IOTA en su red post coordinador, el CA o Celular Autómata. Yo la he probado personalmente y he minado alguna pero no creo que tenga recorrido. Como ya he dicho es un enfoque muy simplista vulnerable a ataques eclipse. De todas formas es una demostración de que el CA funciona, aunque por el mismo no es suficiente.


----------



## paketazo (16 Oct 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> NKN utiliza de una forma simplificada una parte del consenso que va a utilizar IOTA en su red post coordinador, el CA o Celular Autómata. Yo la he probado personalmente y he minado alguna pero no creo que tenga recorrido. Como ya he dicho es un enfoque muy simplista vulnerable a ataques eclipse. De todas formas es una demostración de que el CA funciona, aunque por el mismo no es suficiente.



Y entonces como consideras su valoración hoy en día en mercado?

14 millones de $... si realmente hace algo, debería capitalizar más.

¿cómo lo ves?


----------



## easyridergs (16 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Y entonces como consideras su valoración hoy en día en mercado?
> 
> 14 millones de $... si realmente hace algo, debería capitalizar más.
> 
> ¿cómo lo ves?



Yo no creo que llegue a hacer nada. El CA con autopeering sin más no son suficientes medidas de seguridad y consenso. El wallet que tienen a día de hoy es centralizado y cuando se les cae el servidor no sabes el saldo que tienes. Como pump & dump puede servir si se ponen de acuerdo, pero nada más. Si le metes 50€ igual sacas para una buena mariscada.


----------



## Patanegra (22 Oct 2019)

el timo de chainlink sigue pumpeando, pero va a caer espectacularmente, menos mal que me sali de esa mierda.


----------



## Corcho (22 Oct 2019)

Patanegra dijo:


> el timo de chainlink sigue pumpeando, pero va a caer espectacularmente, menos mal que me sali de esa mierda.



Por qué crees que va a caer? Quitando de lado si cae el Bitcoin claro


----------



## Azkenchack (22 Oct 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Por qué crees que va a caer? Quitando de lado si cae el Bitcoin claro



Caerá cuando los que hayan comprado barato quieran recoger beneficios, refugiarse o pumpear otras coins. ¿Cuando será? ¿Cuando llegue a 3? ¿A 4? Nunca se sabe pero cuando baje, dejará muertos por el camino.
Es ley del mundo Crypto.

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Patanegra (24 Oct 2019)

los chalados de 4chan dicen que link es la moneda que esta destinada a ser la numero uno, hay un monton de supuestos insiders y "viajeros del tiempo" que dicen venir del futuro que les dicen eso. Han hecho miles de memes, y montones de posts con numerologia en relacion a Chainlink. Que su CEO, Sergey Nazarov (S.N.) es el verdadero S.N. (Satoshi Nakamoto). La mitad de 4chan shilea Link, la otra mitad pasan horas y horas investingando para fudearla. Yo por supuesto no me creo esas majaderias. Vamos, Link seria la ultima coin que compraria, prefiero incluso Bankera a Link. Las 4 horas al dia que me paso mirando posts de 4chan en relacion a Chainlink y los 400 memes que he guardado es solo por curiosidad morbida.


----------



## paketazo (24 Oct 2019)

Patanegra dijo:


> los chalados de 4chan dicen que link es la moneda que esta destinada a ser la numero uno, hay un monton de supuestos insiders y "viajeros del tiempo" que dicen venir del futuro que les dicen eso. Han hecho miles de memes, y montones de posts con numerologia en relacion a Chainlink. Que su CEO, Sergey Nazarov (S.N.) es el verdadero S.N. (Satoshi Nakamoto). La mitad de 4chan shilea Link, la otra mitad pasan horas y horas investingando para fudearla. Yo por supuesto no me creo esas majaderias. Vamos, Link seria la ultima coin que compraria, prefiero incluso Bankera a Link. Las 4 horas al dia que me paso mirando posts de 4chan en relacion a Chainlink y los 400 memes que he guardado es solo por curiosidad morbida.



Dejate de contarnos historias y ve al grano...¿dónde tenemos que meter la pasta para hacer un 10X?

Tu estas en más foros que ninguno de nosotros, no seas egoísta y comparte algo de tu conocimiento.

Con Chainlink hiciste un 50% cuando todos estamos perdiendo...si haces 2 o 3 más así ya te pones en verde.

No juegues al despiste. 

Un saludo y suerte con ello.


----------



## Patanegra (24 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Dejate de contarnos historias y ve al grano...¿dónde tenemos que meter la pasta para hacer un 10X?
> 
> Tu estas en más foros que ninguno de nosotros, no seas egoísta y comparte algo de tu conocimiento.
> 
> ...



he perdido 200K euros con las cripto, soy el menos capacitado de todos para recomendar algo. Para los que se quieran descojonar viendo autistas semi-funcionales postear memes, algunas artisticas, frustaciones de pajilleros, y shileo de mierdas asquerosas en las que piqué como Coti, PNK, Link o Lion y fudeo intensivo de otras como Link y QNT que se vayan a 4chan, al subforo /biz/ (business & finance).

Mi objetivo ya no es ganar pasta, la he perdido probablemente para siempre, pero al menos disfruto como un enano con algunos memes.


----------



## paketazo (24 Oct 2019)

Patanegra dijo:


> he perdido 200K euros en esta cripto estafa, soy el menos capacitado de todos para recomendar algo. Para los que se quieran descojonar viendo autistas semi-funcionales postear memes, algunas artisticas, furstaciones de pajilleros, y shileo de mierdas asquerosas en las que piqué como Coti, PNK, Link o Lion y fudeo intensivo de otras como Link y QNT que se vayan a 4chan, al subforo /biz/ (business & finance).



LLevo una semana siguiendo volúmenes y movimientos...desde que dijiste que estabas dentro, y hay algunas cosas que no me cuadran.

De entrada si la coin fuera un fraude "algo que suponemos cierto", por que existen pares cotizando en kraken y coinbase... que son los exchanges de la "solvencia" y paso directo a fiat.

Por otro lado, no se mueve con USDT, principalmente se usa BTC y fiat...algo que muy pocas coins ahora mismo pueden apadrinar.

Por otra parte, el típico pump&dump no parece ser...pues lleva desde que salió rompiendo máximos tras estabilizarse.

Cotiza en más de 100 pares/exchanges.

¿que cojones es esto?

Si realmente es un pump orquestado, es el mejor que he visto en años en este mercado.

Por otra parte, no se de que va esto de los oráculos...contratos inteligentes y demás inventos innovadores...yo solo me baso en lo que veo ahora mismo.

También he mirado los volúmenes en cada exchange de los de arriba (coinbase, binance...) y no hay una gran oferta a la venta sin hacer subir el precio un 1%...me refiero a que quien quiera ocmprar 2 o 3 BTC en chainlink ha de hacerlo al alza.

Veo cosas "raras" aquí...no sé si mensajeros del futuro, satoshis nakamotos, o alienígenas ... pero tengo las alarmas activadas ... los volúmenes que hay aquí en juego y esta tendencia no son cosa de 4 frikis de ningún foro.

Un saludo y a por esos 200K

Recordad quien manda:


----------



## Patanegra (24 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> LLevo una semana siguiendo volúmenes y movimientos...desde que dijiste que estabas dentro, y hay algunas cosas que no me cuadran.
> 
> De entrada si la coin fuera un fraude "algo que suponemos cierto", por que existen pares cotizando en kraken y coinbase... que son los exchanges de la "solvencia" y paso directo a fiat.
> 
> ...



moderadores, borren este post por favor.


----------



## barborico (24 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Recordad quien manda:



Pues el mercado, quién va a ser sino:


----------



## Patanegra (24 Oct 2019)

no, los 200K estaban antes en mi cuenta de ahorros, no son perdidas desde el ATH. He arruinado a mi familia por avaricioso.


----------



## Patanegra (24 Oct 2019)

Paketazo, pon en google "chainlink scam" y te encuentras esto, para empezar:

Chainlink cryptocurrency trading shows signs of pump-and-dump scam
Chainlink: a scam to manipulate the price?
Researchers Publish Evidence of ChainLink Token Price Manipulation

ademas el CEO es un ruso que tiene una licenciatura de filosofia, que tiene el 70% de las coins. Chainlink esta basado en las islas Cayman,. Solo un retrasado mental meteria dinero ahi.


----------



## paketazo (24 Oct 2019)

Patanegra dijo:


> Paketazo, pon en google "chainlink scam" y te encuentras esto, para empezar:
> 
> Chainlink cryptocurrency trading shows signs of pump-and-dump scam
> Chainlink: a scam to manipulate the price?
> ...



Gracias Pata, he estado hoy mirando foros y noticias, y parece que chainlink es un "absurdo"

Por una parte lo que es el proyecto no tiene demasiado potencial teórico (oráculos para otros proyectos), luego este pump en el precio desde hace semanas con volúmenes elevados y con coinbase de por medio.

Creo que ese 70% que posee el creador puede ser la clave. Piensa que es posible que haya "regalado" un porcentaje muy alto para pumpear la coin...tanto a kraken, coinbase, binance...que más le da a él, si le ponen en la cuenta 1000BTC de "pardillos" dispuestos a comprar LINK.

Pero ahora supongamos que es un proyecto legítimo...¿será un token esencial en el futuro?

yo no lo veo, pero para que coño vale ETH y capitaliza 17 veces más.

Yo no lo toco, por que no lo veo...pero no digo que no puedan manipularlo al alza hasta los 4$ si les place...y ya sabéis lo que es el FOMO...una vez en 4 entrarán los impacientes y la ponen en 8$...ya lo hemos visto antes, pero ahora con la excepción de que es de las pocas contra corriente BTC, lo que atrae más miradas...si esto pasa en 2017 ni dios se fijaría en ella.


----------



## Patanegra (24 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Gracias Pata, he estado hoy mirando foros y noticias, y parece que chainlink es un "absurdo"
> 
> Por una parte lo que es el proyecto no tiene demasiado potencial teórico (oráculos para otros proyectos), luego este pump en el precio desde hace semanas con volúmenes elevados y con coinbase de por medio.
> 
> ...



de token esencial nada de nada. Un simple json parser que pretende tener acuerdos confirmados con el cartel bancario (cumple con la norma Iso 20022, justo a tiempo para la directiva Psd2), la crema de las instituciones financieras globales, así como algunas de las compañias tecnológicas más grandes en el espacio blockchain centrandose en los contratos inteligentes a nivel empresarial que pronto se adoptarán en masa, como Microsoft, IBM, docusign, Intel y Digital Asset, y que pretende tener la solución al problema del oráculo que pretende resolver lo que es esencialmente el protocolo de Dios como se describe por el creador del concepto de contrato inteligente, es decir, uno de los principales pilares de la cuarta revolución industrial y la columna vertebral de la futura infraestructura blockchain (10% del PIB mundial en menos de 10 años) que permitira la automatización masiva del proceso de datos, ahorrando así a todos los mercados más grandes, como derivados, logística y seguros, posiblemente billones de dólares en costes, además de ser el único proyecto de este tipo debido a su blockchain agnóstico y descentralizado ademas de tener la ventaje de ser el primero, pero a pesar de todos estos hechos confirmados, la comunidad cripto lo ignora en gran medida, aunque ha subido de top 120 a top 15 en un mercado bajista sin marketing, simplemente porque docenas de autistas dedicados en 4chan lo fudean en reddit y otros foros cripto porque se dieron cuenta de que este proyecto revolucionario básicamente reemplazaría a todos los abogados con nodos de red donde 1 token link necesita tener un valor de al menos 5k usd para ser una garantía suficiente para el mercado de billones de derivados, los mismos pajilleros que primero identificaron btc y eth cuando nadie estaba tomando en serio las cripto? ¿Te das cuenta de lo delirante y loco que suena? De nuevo, solo un idiota se meteria ahi.


----------



## paketazo (24 Oct 2019)

Os dejo un chart interesante de una de mis coins favoritas.





Teóricamente BTC debería empezar a buscar un suelo de largo plazo, la zona que se comentó era entre 5000$ y 7000$ , pero como podemos ver la dominancia ha bajado de 71% a 66% ahora mismo.

Si esta tendencia tiene continuidad y hablando siempre de pares respecto a BTC y no respecto al dólar, creo que esta última linea en Dash muestra cierto patrón de acumulación parecido al salto que dio cuando pasó de 0,01 a 0,09 ... a mayores parece que antes de final de año estará liberada la versión de prueba de evolution, al tiempo que se anuncia un sistema de cadenas laterales para almacenamiento de datos.

No sabemos que hará, pero si no pierde 0.008 Dash/BTC el potencial es enorme...no olvidemos que el 55% de las coins está ahora mismo refugiado en nodos maestros, lo que podría acelerar la reacción si se da el patrón que sugiero.

No olvidemos que estamos en un foro de especulación.


----------



## Patanegra (24 Oct 2019)

los timos como Bitcoin SV, Tron y Link pumpeando hoy, ya caeran.

Los tontainas de Link en 4chan veneran a su profeta, un tal "Assblaster" que en este hilo de Nviembre de 2017 (enlace abajo) pretende ser un insider de una institucion financiera y los muy julais se lo creen. Les tranquiliza diciendoles que el 65% de los tokens no distribuidos no van a ser dumpeados en el mercado cuando llegue el momento (lol) sino que seran regalados a los grandes bancos que estan detras del proyecto, una vez que los grandes bancos usen Link(relol), los pobres infelices se creen que el resto de bancos seguira pagando el precio de mercado (requetelol). El careto que se les va a quedar el dia que el equipo dumpee todo en Binance.

/biz/ - Through a lot of luck I've become positioned to ha - Business & Finance - 4chan

Digo Binance porque parece que el CZ forma parte del scam, listo Link casi inmediatamente despues de la ICO, sin hacerles pagar y encima les da pasarela fiat y USDT. Ademas Link va ser el oraculo de los datos de mercado que Binance pasara a los contratos inteligentes que necesiten datos de precios.

Soy un gran coleccionista de memes, y hay que reconocer que Link tiene grandes memes (shil memes y tambien fud memes), por eso me paso un poco de tiempo en esa alcantarilla a cielo abierto que es 4chan, que por cierto es una comunidad que da asco, con rasistas, ultraderechistas, anti-judios, anti-mujer y anti-LGBT, o sea todo lo contrario a mis valores humanistas y progresistas. En ese tiempo, he aprendido un poco sobre la supuesta utilidad de un oraculo. Por lo visto los link stakeados sirven de garantia que la informacion que estas dando a un contrato inteligente es fiable. Como la mayoria de los link estaran sirviendo de garantia, y esos contratos de derivados financieros mueven trillones y emplean decenas de miles de empleados muy caros que hacen tareas muy simples que los jualis de chainlink creen que pueden ser automotizadas. En el mundo real, jamas esas empresas confiaran sus datos a una red descentralizada, y si la haran ellos mismos. Sin contar con la posibilidad de jaqueos y demas.


----------



## uhnitas (24 Oct 2019)

Yo os admiro. El aprendizaje de Bitcoin lleva años consumiendo mucho de mi tiempo libre, y tengo bastante. No sé de dónde sacáis el vuestro para estas mierdas.


----------



## paketazo (24 Oct 2019)

uhnitas dijo:


> Yo os admiro. El aprendizaje de Bitcoin lleva años consumiendo mucho de mi tiempo libre, y tengo bastante. *No sé de dónde sacáis el vuestro para estas mierdas.*



Hombre no pretenderás comparar tu conocimiento con la base científica que aplicamos todos los foreros de las altcoins para certificar nuestras predicciones y razonamientos...

Nos basamos en:

Observación

Hipótesis

Experimentación.

Teoria.

Y por último y la base de todo...viajeros del futuro, advenimientos, epifanías, viajeros estelares, aliens e iluminatis varios...y los hermanos Bogdanoff


----------



## tastas (29 Oct 2019)

Cierre Definitivo de Dash Latam

El marketing no lo puede todo, y más tras el mercado bajista de btc.

Taptap


----------



## paketazo (29 Oct 2019)

tastas dijo:


> Cierre Definitivo de Dash Latam
> 
> El marketing no lo puede todo, y más tras el mercado bajista de btc.
> 
> Taptap



El DAO les cerró el grifo, se les acabó la financiación ya que no pudieron en ningún momento demostrar que los fondos gastados en eventos, promociones y demás intentos de potenciar el uso, fueran concordantes con nuevas carteras creadas.

Y las pocas que se creaban "regalando" Dash eran inmediatamente cambiadas a moneda local 

Yo apoyo la decisión, para mi todo el dinero fundido en este tipo de patrocinio no ha dado frutos...y parece que los 5000 nodos que votan piensan del mismo modo.

Más dinero para otros proyectos


----------



## esseri (29 Oct 2019)

*@paketazo*

DASH Latam era una centralización de libro que los tolais de la DAO han forráo de fondos hasta las trancas esquilmando un tesoro cada vez más precario.

Y su impulsor , un ijoeputa vendeburras del quince al k le han bailáo el awa como quinceañeras en celo. Y ojo con k no haya noticias , y pronto , sobre toda esa infraestructura k se ha financiado y k ése tíomierda tiene en sus manos - y hablo de infraestructura, porke los ratios de adopción no llegaban ni a chiste -. DASH Latam era una puta productora de vídeo promocional y máh ná. ( k por cierto, a DASH NEWS y tóa la makinaria de propaganda del proyecto le venía de perlas pa´tirarse el pisto con la expansión sudamericana, en Venezuela principalmente . De ahí toda esa condescendencia , respaldo y compadreo para que crezca un mogollón k ahora mismo, ni controlas )

Y no hablo al azar.


----------



## esseri (30 Oct 2019)

Mierda puta, creía k el hilo era el de DASH.

Me había propuesto no volcar una puta letra más en este hilo de mierda tras los marujeítos de las lloronas frustradas de turno al calor de la ausencia de mi muñeco *Juli *, con el k posteé toneladas de info por la puta cara como año y pico akí....pero lo k me faltaba, y pese a k creo las formas de mis posts son lo suficientemente evidentes para relacionar ambos nicks, aunke con el nivelón mental vayaustéadesaber, era apuntar a haber vuelto a esta pocilga de incógnito o alguna mariconada por el estilo.

Así k dejo ésto abierto a las babas de cualkier retarded tipo Downbitín el manirroto , Mojón el estafador , único censor integral k se ha ido de rositas en este puto foro ...u otras plañideras damnificás k se animen a pedir su libro de reclamaciones, baberito y/o pañuelo mokero, si fuese menester.

Ni puta gana de lío, o de ir de sobráo fantasmón...pero de marujita enmascarada, ni por el forro, k ha sido un lapsus.

En fin...ahí keda, k es de ley.


----------



## easyridergs (30 Oct 2019)

Era algo inevitable, DASH y todo lo que le rodea no sirve para nada ni va a servir. Acabará desapareciendo sí o sí.


----------



## paketazo (31 Oct 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> Era algo inevitable, DASH y todo lo que le rodea no sirve para nada ni va a servir. Acabará desapareciendo sí o sí.



No subestimes el poder del 7% anual para los que tengan 70.000$ hay 5000 nodos que piensan lo contrario.

Imagina que BTC otorgase a parte de la minería la opción de dar intereses y poder de voto a sus holders bajo unas condiciones...yo creo que BTC saldría reforzado y ayudaría a descentralizar. Un nodo de Dash lo puede tener tanto un indio como un estadounidense , vale lo mismo para todos, mientras que minar, se centraliza en China y puntos con bajos precios de energía.

Que si triunfa IOTA todos los demás se van al carajo?...pues probablemente...pero mientras tanto es lo que hay.

Yo no vaticino nada, pero veo que hay coins que nos meten un 2X en semanas y ni las mencionamos por aquí...y eso, para entretenerme a mi me vale.

Un saludo y suerte a todos.


----------



## easyridergs (31 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> No subestimes el poder del 7% anual para los que tengan 70.000$ hay 5000 nodos que piensan lo contrario.
> 
> Imagina que BTC otorgase a parte de la minería la opción de dar intereses y poder de voto a sus holders bajo unas condiciones...yo creo que BTC saldría reforzado y ayudaría a descentralizar. Un nodo de Dash lo puede tener tanto un indio como un estadounidense , vale lo mismo para todos, mientras que minar, se centraliza en China y puntos con bajos precios de energía.
> 
> ...



Nunca subestimó el poder del Pump & Dumb, ni el poder de la mafia minera, ni el gran poder de un esquema ponzi, pero fuera de alegrías pasajeras hay que saber darse cuenta que DASH tal y como se configura técnicamente nunca va a poder ser lo que quiere ser, que es dinero digital. DASH ni puede ni va a poder escalar dentro de su cadena de bloques y así es imposible que consiga nada, pero este problema es común a todas las blockchains y por eso muchas de ellas se dedican a desarrollar soluciones de segunda capa fuera de la cadena, pero claro eso ya no es blockchain descentralizado, será otra cosa, pero eso no.

En cuanto a IOTA ya se verá, pero a día de hoy es la única que matemáticamente permite la escalabilidad distribuida dentro de una DLT. Si van a conseguir plasmar de forma real lo que dicen las matemáticas ya se verá, pero por lo menos la posibilidad existe, que con las otras blockchains simplemente es imposible porque ya de raíz no tienen soporte matemático que permita la escalabilidad a un coste asumible.


----------



## esseri (31 Oct 2019)

Consejos de himbersión ?

Línkalos.


----------



## esseri (31 Oct 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> No subestimes el poder del 7% anual para los que tengan 70.000$ hay 5000 nodos que piensan lo contrario.
> 
> Imagina que BTC otorgase a parte de la minería la opción de dar intereses y poder de voto a sus holders bajo unas condiciones...yo creo que BTC saldría reforzado y ayudaría a descentralizar. Un nodo de Dash lo puede tener tanto un indio como un estadounidense , vale lo mismo para todos, mientras que minar, se centraliza en China y puntos con bajos precios de energía.
> 
> ...



Esa estructura y proporciones tienen muuuuucho k matizar.

Si un día te apetece darle en el hilo de DASH, progresamos en ello sin problema.


----------



## paketazo (1 Nov 2019)

Alguno sabe de que va 0X, el chart me escama, y parece que libera algo el día 25 de este mes, pero no se si es el pump de siempre o hay algo serio tras este token de ETH.

The 0x Protocol v3 Upgrade Looks to Advance on DEX Liquidity and ZRX Staking » The Merkle Hash

Si alguno tiene idea o la ha analizado hace tiempo, me interesa saber por que estos volúmenes y chart. Además está en coinbase pro y le están metiendo con USD de los de verdad duro, y tampoco es una coin que suene demasiado.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## davitin (6 Nov 2019)

Lo que podriamos hacer es ver en que monedas podemos tradear para ir recuperando poquito a poquito, vendiendo en alto y recomprando en bajo...por ejemplo IOTA....esta cripto sube y baja constantemente entre el 10% y el 20% ...NEO tambien tiene fluctuaciones constantes en torno al mismo porcentaje.

Esperar a que suba el mercado como antaño es ridiculo, pero se puede ir recuperando pasta.

Que opinais?


----------



## davitin (6 Nov 2019)

Por cierto alguien sabe que ha pasado con IOT CHAIN? sus grupos de telegram estan abandonados.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Nov 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Por cierto alguien sabe que ha pasado con IOT CHAIN? sus grupos de telegram estan abandonados.



¿Exitscam?


----------



## paketazo (6 Nov 2019)

'The Next Bitcoin?' Top 5 Cryptocurrencies That Will Outperform in 2020

para leer cuando os aburráis, ¿visionario o cantamañanas?


----------



## paketazo (6 Nov 2019)

Que fue del forero ese, al final se había forrado vendiendo todo arriba y por eso desapareció?

Yo me he encontrado las predicciones estas buscando info de la que mencioné aquí hace unas semanas NKN...sigo investigándola. Y por eso me apareció el iluminado este, que ni lo conozco ni lo sigo, pero en twitter creo que tiene seguidores por lo que he visto


----------



## StalkerTlön (7 Nov 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Que fue del forero ese, al final se había forrado vendiendo todo arriba y por eso desapareció?
> 
> Yo me he encontrado las predicciones estas buscando info de la que mencioné aquí hace unas semanas NKN...sigo investigándola. Y por eso me apareció el iluminado este, que ni lo conozco ni lo sigo, pero en twitter creo que tiene seguidores por lo que he visto



Gracias, se agradece leer nuevos proyectos de vez en cuando a ver que ofrecen, te refresca las ideas y quizas nos haga reflexionar sobre lo ensimismados y obcecados que estamos en un proyecto determinado... quizás posteriormente podamos tener más elementos de juicio a la hora pensar en la viabilidad de un proyecto. Últimamente en este foro parece que predomina la confrontación BTC vs IOTA. 
Cuando venga el próximo Bullrun seguramente alguno de estos proyectos nuevos despegue por lo que propone, y que paradojicamente nos veamos a los "ioteros" criticando otros proyectos mas novedosos, imitando el comportamiento de los bitcoiners hacia Iota, siendo que Bitcoin ya tiene algo que "funciona" con sus carencias y debilidades, y siendo que Iota propone grandes logros que tienen que pasar del papel a la realidad todavia... 

Es posible que todo esto del criptomundo sea un experimento a gran escala con participación real de la gente, en parte teledirigido y en parte libre para ver como funcionan diferentes mecanismos de funcionamiento económico que han sido con probabilidad diseñados en lugares, personas, o grupos de gente diferentes a lo que podamos pensar en principio. Luego no tiene porque imponerse la mejor idea o la que mejor funcione, esto es el experimento para ver diferentes ejemplos y no cabe duda que se toma nota de ello. Y es posible que salga alguna moneda mostruosamente diseñada al mas alto nivel, camuflada en el tipico proyecto en un garaje de frikies de la informática. El propio BTC plantea esta cuestión com Nakamoto, ETH... es otro gigante camuflado con niñatos al frente, (del que por cierto poco se habla aqui últimamente), IOTA con los personajes como CFB y Sønstebo, y ahora Hans Moog.... ¿Será que ahora vienen de tapado con algun nuevo proyecto gordo de este estilo? 

Fantom ya la había mirado pero también
me llama la atención, sin haber profundizado en absoluto, por ejemplo Constellation, que parace que tiene acuerdos gubernamentales y la grafica apunta maneras.... será un nuevo Chainlink con "Proof of Meme" al estilo Patanegra.....
coño!!! que si, jajajaja, que pone "Proof of Meme"!!!:

Constellation is an unbounded blockchain with microservice ACIs. The Hylochain-based architecture will ensure high transaction throughput, allowing for consumer applications to be built on the network. Constellation uses its innovative Proof-of-Meme machine learning algorithm to achieve consensus.


----------



## paketazo (7 Nov 2019)

La opción de hacer un 10X está vigente en cualquier coin listada en un exchange, pero siempre será más sencillo pumpear una coin que capitaliza 10m a una que capitaliza 700m.

Las ICO han dejado el panorama sembrado d cadáveres pero siguen saliendo proyectos y más proyectos, y si de cada 100 1 logra cubrir algún tipo de necesidad pues tendrá futuro.

Pensad en cualquier coin del top 100 al 500 y lo que sucedería con ella si logra algún hito importante, en pocas horas o días habrá multiplicado por 10 su valor.

Lo que está más que claro es que dar con esa coin y holdearla es tan difícil como ganar a la ruleta.


----------



## paketazo (7 Nov 2019)

Los hitos no se ven hasta que los tenemos delante de las narices...yo no tengo ni tiempo ni ganas de saber lo que hay en el top 100, 200...500 por que sería una locura, sobre todo tratar de saber si lo que promocionan es cierto o solo humo...incluso nos pasa en el top 10.

Como bien dices, varios exchanges o manos fuertes pueden orquestar subir una coin del top 200 al top 20 en semanas, ya sea por el motivo que sea, incluso especulativamente sin más fundamental.

¿Tu sinceramente piensas que los que entren hoy en BTC con 1000$ se van a hacer millonarios en los próximos años?

No podemos menospreciar el arma del egoísmo y la codicia, ya que si a un ejercito de "inversores especuladores" les convences de que hay una coin en el 200 del market que puede hacer top, es solo cuestión de tiempo que esa coin haga un 10X, y si a mayores tras la coin hay algo más que humo, pues se mantendrá aupada más tiempo y con más convicción.

¿en que crees tu?, en que IOTA volverá a 5$ ... ? pues eso es tan probable que como que una coin del top 200 pase al top 50...así que aquí hay sueños húmedos para todos, aun que como dices al final del final todo valga 0.

dejo la gráfica de una de las últimas agraciadas, perdida fuera del top 100 y que pasó de 0,40$ a 4,60$ en 60 días.

Quien tuviera la suerte de comprar y vender aproximadamente en esas zonas obtendría algo más de un 10X...¿quién coño se esperaba eso?




Un saludo


----------



## esseri (7 Nov 2019)

No,no,no..."Recomendaciones de himbersión", maricona chismosa. El humo ,los espejos , los entrecomilláos imposibles y Gordon Gekko, pa´tu puta madre. Éso, cosecha y marujeíto propio tuyo.

Cuéntale a tu siki k te han dáo una "recomendación de himbersión" poniendo una trainera en un pump de PIVX...o un gif de fuegos artifiales, gilipollas.

Euforia, seguro...la de llevarme una pasta en media tarde. Pues pa´descojonarse, idiota...igual k tus chismes. No te jode, voy a llorar. Lo de 2017 fue una guita fácil k probablemente no haré en mi puta vida. ( Con tanto llorikeo, me cortaré de plurales mayestáticos ).

He cantáo kemas de tokens, eventos de roadmap con días/horas de antelación, pelotazos jugosos incluso con cifras , para k el personal se hiciese una idea...he cantáo entradas EN TRUÑOS declarándolos COMO TAL, TRU-ÑOS... iwal k he cantáo proyectos on fire MIENTRAS ME LO PARECÍAN, o los he criticáo a saco cuando , imo, veía k se torcían...si alguien entra en un LitecoinPlusMoreTurbo 0.7 "pa´2 horitas de montaña rusa" y se keda un año rezándole como al puto santo grial, allá su memez...y la tuya. No he negáo un privi en mi puta vida a ningún pompero de los k tuvo la mala folla de entrar a la pikaóra de fin de 2017. A ninguno. Hasta he kedáo personalmente con un par de foreros k posiblemente por verwenza ni posteaban ese blokeo chorra en abierto...para crear y usar una wallet delante de ellos. Sin problema...ni mayor compensación k hacer lo k me sale de los kojonex. Mi post más habitual eran links - k a mí me nutrían y, como trabajo ya hecho, compartía para kien le sirviese - PASADOS POR EL TRADUCTOR DE GOOGLE...porke mogollón de gente, ni los leía si los subías en inglés - lo k hay, pero akí , es así -.

No se me ha ocurrido dar un precio DE NADA de ésto en mi puta vida. Cada vez k se ha subido un gráfico akí, he pedido k se expliken "las rayas de colores"...porke ni papa - ni puta falta k hacía para rascar guita, mira tú - : Es ése tu perfil de "gurú de himbersión", idiota ? . Por cierto, a los k entraban en otoño de 2017 con txiribitas en los ojos y venían con la vaina de "joder, las clavas , k puto krak ! " y chorradas parejas - bastante recurrentes y engorrosas para mí , por cierto - ... les decía : "Ni gurusitos, ni poyas : Las clavo porke zumba todo". Ké le decías tú entonces a la parrokia con tu ojo de lince , Marujita ? : MIERDA PUTA. MÚS. Éso decías. Akí, menos paketazo con su simil de las puntocom y Claudius con su "ROI en cuanto puedas", respecto a nadar y guardar la ropa ... babosos como tú, ni papa...éso había. Bien al contrario, ideotas geniales de pedir un crédito pa´cryptos, como el "pepito ferpecto" Downbitín...ahora kejika como tú pataleando por las eskinas.

Tú y el resto de marikonas lloronas a costa de mi muñeco...A MAMARLA. Vais donde mamá y le babeáis a cuenta de traineras, fuegos artificiales y "callejones sin salida" existenciales por timadores impíos ...payasos.

Me juego los kojonex a k he cobráo diez veces más k la media en esta pocilga ( éso, si directamente no palmáis pasta, como el Downbitín , el único holder de SONM durante todo el bear market desde Cadiz a San Petersburgo, con dos kojonex retardeds ...y haluego ,pataletita a cuenta de su puta madre y descubriendo Bitcoin en 2019 , con 2 kojonex , mientras se keja de ruinón y ves , flipa, k anda en hilos de crypto DESDE HACE 4 o 5 AÑOS !  y tenía k tener más pasta k un torero aunke hubiese empezáo con 100 putos pavos ) ...y apuesto a k además, tengo aún posiciones en esa misma proporción POR LA PUTA PATILLA ...y exactamente en lo k veo interesante y me sale de los wevox . Y me da k me kedo corto.

Pa´preparáos, creíbles y reputáos...yastáis vosotras, niñas. Por mix partex ,listo pa´seguir trincando...k , por cierto, tiene tóa la pinta ( y en este 2019 van dos wenax oxtiax en 2 cifras limpias de BTC. Akí ? de llorikeo en llorikeo y marujeo en marujeo...pues tóax contentax y k aprovetxe ).

A k es simple , IDIOTA ?


----------



## Pirro (11 Nov 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Lo que está más que claro es que dar con esa coin y holdearla es tan difícil como ganar a la ruleta.



Holdear no es fácil. Mi hodl más productivo fue cuando en 2013 dije "a tomar por culo esta mierda" y pasé del tema casi cuatro años.

Como andes mirando prensa específica, metiéndote en foros y buscando la coin que te hará rico ya la cagaste. Perderás horas y horas de tu vida aprendiendo mierdas de dudosa utilidad práctica, te meterás en grupos de Telegram donde hay más banderas rojas que en el desfile del ejército chino buscando banderas rojas, te enamorarás de mediocridades criptográficas que no van a ningún lado y verás pasar muchas coin en las que no invertirás pero que dentro de X tiempo darán rentabilidades que te hubieran sacado de pobre.

Al final en este juego hasta ganando morocota, acabas insatisfecho por el lucro cesante -y eso que nos habrá pasado a todos no es más que vil y puta codicia- Llegados a ese punto lo suyo es darse un homenaje y pasar del tema hasta la siguiente burbuja.

Un saludo.


----------



## paketazo (11 Nov 2019)

Ojo a este twit que ha aparecido hoy a cerca de neptune dash y su institucional mayor:



De confirmarse estamos hablando que es propietario blackrock de casi el 15% de la empresa.

Recuerdo que neptune dash cotiza en el otc y en la bolsa de Toronto, y actualmente gestiona nodos maestros propios, de terceros y es validador de ATOM.

Acciones de Neptune Dash | Cotización DASH - Investing.com

Lo aporto como curiosidad y para demostrar que de un modo u otro los fondos estarían posicionándose en activos blockchain por mucho que se diga lo contrario.


----------



## paketazo (13 Nov 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Alguno sabe que coño es NKN lleva un volumen muy fuerte para ser una mierda perdida en el 200 del market?
> 
> Para ser el típico pump&dump le están metiendo duro



Parece que la quieren llevar arriba, yo pillé a 275 satos cuando se comentó un pequeño puñado...ahora me arrepiento de que no fueran más.

Les metí stop en 290 y ahí se queda el stop, para bien o para mal.


En cuanto a las polémicas sobre IOTA y sus posibles soluciones para exterminar al coordinador, yo lo veo negro, pero también veía negro que ETH se aupara al segundo en coinmarket, o que la billetera de trinity lograse ser lo eficiente que es ahora mismo.

Confiemos un poco más en los ideólogos y programadores...en mercado bajista parece que empieza a dudar y quizá empiece a florecer el cryptouniverso y por fin las buenas noticias se reflejen en el precio.


----------



## paketazo (14 Nov 2019)

Parece que cumplen el roadmap los de Dash, y presentarán evolution antes de final de año como habían prometido.

No juzgaré nada al respecto hasta que lo pruebe.

Dash Evolution Open House

Por otra parte, decir que ya han implementado instant send en algunos exchanges, he realizado prueba con unos céntimos para probar y funciona, se transfiere de la billetera al exchange de manera inmediata.

Veremos lo que aporta la nueva versión y si ha valido la pena la espera. Personalmente pienso que cuando algo genera tantas expectativas durante tanto tiempo , generalmente suele decepcionar cuando llega, pero evidentemente espero equivocarme y que este procesador de pagos integrado en Dash sea lo que se espera.


----------



## paketazo (15 Nov 2019)

Alguno ha analizado algo al respecto de este token:

Token Kava (KAVA) presentado en Binance Launchpad - Bitcoin.es tu portal de información de criptomonedas

Kava (KAVA) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Me ha extrañado que Binance optara por encargarse de la puesta en escena. Va sobre validación de datos parece. Me mosquea que esté Binance ahí metido...ya sabéis como se las juegan estos.

Capitaliza 6m,

Si alguno la sigue o lo que sea se agradece info, me huele a que le pueden dar pumpazo para promocionarla y luego...ya se verá


----------



## Cryptopolis (18 Nov 2019)

Para quienes tradean futuros les dejo el anuncio de que BBOD (una plataforma de trading nueva) ha sacado futuros perpetuos de DigiByte con 25x de apalancamiento. Ofrecen contratos contra TUSD (stablecoin) como colateral.

BBOD launches world’s first DigiByte-TUSD perpetual futures


----------



## paketazo (18 Nov 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Alguno ha analizado algo al respecto de este token:
> 
> Token Kava (KAVA) presentado en Binance Launchpad - Bitcoin.es tu portal de información de criptomonedas
> 
> ...



Espero que alguno le haya sacado tela, yo un 20% y cerrado, lo he dejado el beneficio en free ride, y saco el principal.


----------



## disken (18 Nov 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Espero que alguno le haya sacado tela, yo un 20% y cerrado, lo he dejado el beneficio en free ride, y saco el principal.



Buen aviso paketazo

Enviado desde mi Redmi 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (18 Nov 2019)

disken dijo:


> Buen aviso paketazo
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 4 mediante Tapatalk



Mantengo las NKN con el stop en 290 pero parece que pierden tracción, y posiblemente me acabe saltando.

Es por evitar un poco el aburrimiento de las top, que lo único que hacen desde hace unos meses en perder fuelle.

Un saludo


----------



## Cryptopolis (19 Nov 2019)

Estoy analizando el token BBD, nativo de la nueva plataforma de trading BBOD que ha lanzado hace muy poco. La plataforma se presenta como una alternativa a Bitmex, pero tiene el agregado de que cuenta con billetera descentralizada basada en smart contracts, para evitar el riesgo de perder los fondos ante un posible ataque de hackers. 
El token es de utilidad, y principalmente sirve para tradear sin comisiones los contratos de futuros que lo utilicen como colateral (ejemplo: BTC/BBD), y para obtener descuentos en las comisiones cuando se tradea utilizando TUSD (moneda estable que utilizan para depósito y liquidación) como colateral en contratos de futuros.

He leído el whitepaper y parece prometedor. De hecho hoy mismo comienza la pre-venta donde se puede adquirir con descuento sobre el valor que estiman tendrá cuando esté listado.

¿Alguien más lo ha investigado o tiene algún aporte?

Este es el whitepaper: https://bbod.io/BBODWhitepaper.pdf


----------



## paketazo (19 Nov 2019)

Os dejo un dato curioso, como os dije hace unos días los fondos de Blackrock y otros poseen el 21% de Neptune Dash, hoy durante la sesión han comprado casi 400.000 acciones de Neptune Dash 

Acciones de Neptune Dash | Cotización DASH - Investing.com

Y acto seguido le han metido 80 millones de dólares a Dash en diferentes exchanges... no sé a que juegan, pero la coordinación es buena entre los que compran acciones a precio de derribo y meten compras a mercado a Dash en los exchanges.

Podría haber pump en breve...lo digo como análisis de lo que veo, pero puedo estar muy equivocado.

Un saludo


----------



## TequilaFandango (19 Nov 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Os dejo un dato curioso, como os dije hace unos días los fondos de Blackrock y otros poseen el 21% de Neptune Dash, hoy durante la sesión han comprado casi 400.000 acciones de Neptune Dash
> 
> Acciones de Neptune Dash | Cotización DASH - Investing.com
> 
> ...



Si claro,seguro que nos haremos millonarios todos con ésa mierda de Dash


----------



## paketazo (19 Nov 2019)

TequilaFandango dijo:


> Si claro,seguro que nos haremos millonarios todos con ésa mierda de Dash



Yo seguro que no, pero tu tienes toda la pinta.

un saludo


----------



## mr nobody (20 Nov 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Parece que cumplen el roadmap los de Dash, y presentarán evolution antes de final de año como habían prometido.
> 
> No juzgaré nada al respecto hasta que lo pruebe.
> 
> ...



Yo gracias a tu post lo analice y pille un poco (~400USD). Heche un vistazo al proyecto y al linkedin de la gente que lo lleva y se ve que llevan alrededor de 2 anhos trabajando en el. No me parecio un scam, por eso meti algo de pasta.


----------



## paketazo (20 Nov 2019)

Pijus_McNificus dijo:


> Yo gracias a tu post lo analice y pille un poco (~400USD). Heche un vistazo al proyecto y al linkedin de la gente que lo lleva y se ve que llevan alrededor de 2 anhos trabajando en el. No me parecio un scam, por eso meti algo de pasta.



Espero que le puedas sacar algo, el mercado está muy tocado y no va a ser fácil.

Me parece una opción inteligente...400$ no es una cantidad que pueda doler demasiado perder en lo peor, pero si sale bien, puedes convertirlo en 1000$ o quizá más...aun que no esperes hacerte rico.

Nunca se debe de meter dinero "ganso" en este mundillo, sobre todo si se necesita o necesitará en un futuro.

Mucha suerte


----------



## paketazo (21 Nov 2019)

Pues menuda altcoin season que estamos teniendo.

El que no se esté forrando es por que no quiere...


----------



## easyridergs (21 Nov 2019)

GUANO = OPORTUNIDAD


----------



## paketazo (21 Nov 2019)

easyridergs dijo:


> GUANO = OPORTUNIDAD


----------



## paketazo (22 Nov 2019)

Se termina la purga...los exchanges no pueden ganar siempre a la baja...antes de lunes esto se revierte ya sea para ir a al olimpo o para pillar a nuevos pardillos como nosotros.

El chiringuito no va a vivir solo de operaciones a descubierto...ha de entrar cash fresco... 

Mientras clapham dorándose en el malecón en su chevy descapotable hablando en la lengua de shakespeare con las giris yankee que van a visitarle para ver su ranchito con caballos, palmeras y tierra roja para sembrar caña.

ron sin cocacola, café a pelo y salsa en la habana ... clapham rules


----------



## paketazo (23 Nov 2019)

Ya tenemos el rebote anunciado ayer en muchas coins, ahora llega la hora de decidir si aprovecharlo para salir por patas minimizando perdidas o seguir HODL forever.


----------



## Divad (25 Nov 2019)

+1 judío, pero apostaría 100% por ETH + DMSO + DMT (opcional ) e irse a vivir a un pueblo mientras pasa la tormenta financiera.

Última semana de rebajas y esperemos que el ETH cumpla con la actualización del 7 de Diciembre................... de lo contrario vamos a tragar mierda hasta Enero.


----------



## paketazo (25 Nov 2019)

No creo que ninguna de las de la lista que haya bajado más de un 85% desde ATH, regrese a esos ATH.

La destrucción de capital que se ha generado en BTC, pero sobre todo en la gran mayoría de altcoins es de la asignatura burbujas 101... quién anduviera listo con un "take the money & run" lo ha bordado.

Dicho esto, creo que podremos ver 2X, 3X...quizá algún 5X con el tiempo y noticias positivas...papa BTC manda, y esperemos que el catarro pase pronto. Conviene a demasiadas personas mantener esto funcionando y atrayendo cash para poder seguir viviendo del invento.

He revisado nuevamente muchas carteras en monedas top, y los "gordos", no se han movido, incluso han incrementado % los del top 100 en muchos casos.

¿hacia dónde vamos?

Con el guano sobre la mesa, que cada uno se sirva, ya sabemos que en este mundillo hay que morir cienes de veces para renacer, y hoy, morimos de nuevo...¿mañana?...quién sabe.

Un saludo y buena semana


----------



## Divad (25 Nov 2019)

El abuelo está muerto y toda su vida se lo debe a los trileros de tether, han mantenido el cadáver para crear el gran robo a los parguelas que compraron bitcoin. 

Si los Hinversores hubieran aprobado la EGB... Sabrían que por revalorización obtendrían más pasta con ETH, NEO, QTUM,... 

En criptolandia se lleva las medallas quien evoluciona y reparte sueldos Nescafé.




Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (25 Nov 2019)

Divad dijo:


> El abuelo está muerto y toda su vida se lo debe a los trileros de tether, han mantenido el cadáver para crear el gran robo a los parguelas que compraron bitcoin.
> 
> Si los Hinversores hubieran aprobado la EGB... Sabrían que por revalorización obtendrían más pasta con ETH, NEO, QTUM,...
> 
> ...



Hace que no sigo ETH, pero si se vuelve PoS ¿con que ETH van a pagar a los holders?

¿Es cierto eso de que harán que el suppli tienda a infinito?

Un saludo y suerte


----------



## digipl (25 Nov 2019)

Infinito, aunque matemáticamente sea cierto, es un poco exagerado. Se calcula que habrá un cierto aumento del supply dependiendo del numero de Ether en stake que estén validando y de los Ether que se quemarán en las transacciones. Contando ambos parámetros, la inflación de Ethers en circulación está previsto que ronde el 0,5% anual.


----------



## Divad (25 Nov 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Hace que no sigo ETH, pero si se vuelve PoS ¿con que ETH van a pagar a los holders?
> 
> ¿Es cierto eso de que harán que el suppli tienda a infinito?
> 
> Un saludo y suerte



El títere Buterin avisó de fijar el supply Why Is Ethereum Co-founder Proposing a Hard Cap?

Igual suelta la bomba para Enero y maricón el último por hacerse con los 32ETH

Luego hay otro dato que valorar, cuanta pasta del timoFIAT (están circulando 1200 trillones de dólares) entrará en criptolandia (no ha entrado ni el 1%).

Dependiendo de lo que entre el sueldo Nescafé quedaría de la siguiente manera

Obviamente la judiada no va a querer ovejas negras que puedan sabotear la cadena de bloques y para ello lo resuelven con una buena paga y con Casper.









Solo existirán 30M de nodos.

Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Amaro9 (25 Nov 2019)

Ledger ya ha iniciado las ofertas por el Black Friday


El Ledger Nano S se queda en 41 euros con envío incluido.


https://shop.ledger.com/pages/black-friday


----------



## Corcho (25 Nov 2019)

Por qué crees que ethereum es más seguro y VALIOSO que eos o cualquier otra similar?


----------



## mr nobody (25 Nov 2019)

Los que se forraron en 2017 fueron los que compraron antes de 2013. 4-5 anhos de hold para forrarte


----------



## paketazo (25 Nov 2019)

Una cosa está clara en ETH, es con diferencia la coin más usada...que se use de manera productiva o de manera incompetente, pues a ella le da igual mientras se pague el "gas" necesario para realizar transacciones.







Si por uso fuera, ETH debería de ser la coin más valiosa, pero aquí y ahora parece que son otros los factores que mueven el panorama.

Yo no soy admirador de ETH, pero hay que admitir que lo ha hecho relativamente bien en cuanto a adopción por todo un ecosistema que de no ser por ella, no llegaría existir nunca.

También hay que darle el mérito de ser una blockchain de segunda generación y ser de las que más actividad genera entre los programadores, de manera directa o indirecta.

Siempre lo dije y lo repito...poner 10 en un tiesto a ver si siguen creciendo...y esto lo llevo diciendo desde que estaba a 5$

Buenas noches, y permanezco bastante desconfiado con esta medio pausa en las bajadas, medio rebote sin fuerza...

Un saludo


----------



## p_pin (26 Nov 2019)

La alt más usada, la que mejor cumple su función y con diferencia: Tether

Aunque medir una cripto por su uso es "relativo", por que habrá mucha gente que lleva meses sin hacer una transferencia, pero los tiene "holdeados"


----------



## p_pin (28 Nov 2019)

Viendo tus predicciones sobre las criptomonedas (QUe todos pueden-podemos comprobar), tu estás casado con (quien sea) Catlyn Jenner

Pero en todo circo hace falta un payaso


----------



## p_pin (28 Nov 2019)

Qué gracioso.... el tipo que se tiro años echando pestes sobre BTC, al que se le fue el tren... y ahora está entrampado como un idIOTA

Ni siquiera llegas a payaso, siguen trabajando en ello


----------



## p_pin (28 Nov 2019)

De todo lo que me acusas es tu propia descripción, de tus miserias de cubano frustrado de medio pelo que no engaña a nadie o que hace reír a muchos en tu papel de bufón del foro

El que decía que invertía en plata y tenía dos tubitos de Eagles, el que decía que BTC tenía una barrera infranqueable en 2000? o era 3000? y que desapareció tras ese ridículo, el que dio la tabarra hasta el aburrimiento con PIVX,,.,,,

A mi me la suda que me metas al ignore, por que yo no estoy aquí para aguantarte o caerte bien, sino para mostrar al resto de forero la calaña de la que estás hecho


----------



## p_pin (28 Nov 2019)

Y de regalo:
Post de 2017 repitiendo lo de "lesbiana feminazi" refiriéndose al "avatar" (para un cubano de medio pelo, avatar es la firma) y en el que ya le hacía yo alusión a su "Barrera infranqueable"


El tiempo pasa, y la mierda sigue oliendo igual





Especulación con ALTCOINS II


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Nov 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> De todo lo que me acusas es tu propia descripción, de tus miserias de cubano frustrado de medio pelo que no engaña a nadie o que hace reír a muchos en tu papel de bufón del foro
> 
> El que decía que invertía en plata y tenía dos tubitos de Eagles, el que decía que BTC tenía una barrera infranqueable en 2000? o era 3000? y que desapareció tras ese ridículo, el que dio la tabarra hasta el aburrimiento con PIVX,,.,,,
> 
> A mi me la suda que me metas al ignore, por que yo no estoy aquí para aguantarte o caerte bien, sino para mostrar al resto de forero la calaña de la que estás hecho



La eterna gráfica de las shitcoins


----------



## p_pin (29 Nov 2019)

El mierda poniendo el ventilador, cubanito vaguete que espera vivir de los demás, momento para duchito de café... (ah que no me gusta el café)

La realidad no es la que uno quiere que sea. El mundo cripto cambió cuando aparecieron los futuros, en ese momento cambiaron las formas de ganar dinero con las criptos:

Antes de futuros: Pump : las ballenas sólo podían ganar dinero comprando a "X" y vendiendo a "X" + 20% (50%, 100%...)

Después de los futuros: Ahora tienen herramientas para ganar dinero *no sólo cuando sube el precio*, también cuando baja, lo que es mejor para ellos, por que antes si había pump la dirección era clara, pero ahora con la duda (subirá-bajará), se funden a las gacelas, como en el resto de mercados financieros y no llevan tanta compañia con la que compartir beneficios

Se echa mucha mierda sobre Tether, pero es el token perfecto para los que especulan en este nuevo escenario, en el que hay veces que hay que estar dentro y otras que hay que estar fuera... y si se va a estar fuera, qué es mejor FIAT (rastreable y goloso para las "haciendas"??) o tether que "equivale al fiat".

En serio creéis a estas alturas que los que usan tether no saben qué tether no es fiat? sino que es un token? entonces? no es la demanda de tether igual de "legítima" que la de cualquier cripto? no es entonces tether mejor que el 99% de criptos en cuanto a demanda?

Hablando de volúmen y de fiat, ayer se publicó un nuevo record en volumen de futuros BAKKT

Los futuros de Bitcoin de Bakkt alcanzaron la cifra récord de USD 42.5 millones

Y a final de verano también se publico record CME futuros
Los futuros de bitcoin de CME promediaron un volumen diario de USD 515 millones en mayo

Y estos dos mueven FIAT

Luego están los apalancamientos existentes en la multitud de exchanges, que normalmente la contrapartida es tether

Las ballenas ya no necesitan a las alts para quitar los BTC a la gente


----------



## p_pin (29 Nov 2019)

jo jo jo charlatán cubanito, yo me parto de verdad:

_Mirad PIVX . Los Exchanges la estan deslistando porque es " anonima " ._

Espera, primero voy a poner otra vez el gráfico de la estafa que quieres vender (estafa "anónima" eso sí jajaja) :








Y ahora vamos a lo de "deslitarla"

Los que llevamos tiempo en ésto, sabemos que los exchanges delistan shit-coin cuando no le son rentables, es decir por BAJO VOLUMEN, que no tienen interés, vamos a coinmarketcap:

PIVX (PIVX) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Quitando el primer exchange, los demás volumenes son ridículos y la paradoja NINGUNO con fiat: euros, dólares jajaja

Payasete rules


----------



## Divad (29 Nov 2019)

@p_pin No hay que menospreciar la mierda por como está y que todavía siga en bithumb cuando no tiene un chorreo de pares como otras exchange ya es un punto a favor. Además que en 2017 la exchange se sacó el nardo para regar todo criptolandia y con esto es más que suficiente para tener la crypto a la vista.

De no tener volumen a mertele $30M es una señal (acción) de que están tomando posiciones algunos listos... 

PI (3,14) + VX (5+10) = 3,1415 nada es casual, sino caUsalidad.


----------



## Divad (29 Nov 2019)

Los judíos son expertos en finanzas porque siempre se han dedicado a estafar a cristianos, musulmanes y cualquiera que tuviera poder (militar). Han hecho creer que cagan dinero y todo es humo y en base al humo han esclavizado durante toda la vida a todo ser humano.

Respecto a ETH se podrían decir que son bifurcaciones limpias, por consenso han apoyado las actualizaciones... cosa bien distinta es lo que hacia el abuelo BTC que cagaba una mierda diferente con tal de inflar el precio y así repartir alegría mientras las mejores fiestas se daban en las demás cryptos.

Para el 7 de Diciembre hay una actualización y para enero ETH 2.0 (adopción masiva). Para febrero ya podría comenzar el rally.

Hoy 11/11/12 debería de soltar un mojón guapo, mañana hacer doble suelo con rebote fuerte (para dejar mecha en la vela de Noviembre) y el domingo (nuevo mes) relax. Para la nueva vela semanal, tendríamos subidas...


----------



## Divad (29 Nov 2019)

Te quedaste con el arte de manipular (lo has demostrado constantemente) ya que para ser un iluminado no te veo con muchas luces sobre numerología y la kabbalah.

Te echaron de la comunidad por ser un vago, en ETH está toda tu familia, los de siempre EEA MEMBERS - Enterprise Ethereum Alliance

Pretendes desviar la atención de ETH porque tu labor es minimizar la cantidad de nuevos ricos que saldrán de las cryptos.



Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pirro (29 Nov 2019)

clapham las clava. Sus regodeos son el mejor indicador de compra que jamás vi en este foro. Sólo que hay que hacer lo contrario de lo que proclame.


----------



## Divad (29 Nov 2019)

Gracias por aclarar tu rol judío, en resumen: nada de papeles, si acaso metales que puedas tener en tus manos y si se pone todo muy negro te obliga a tener un arma para defenderte del robo. Lo más seguro son las cryptos y donde podrías pasar desapercibido con solo tener bien guardado la clave privada.

Caballo ganador ETH por tener a toda la judiada detrás y miles de cerebritos picoteando.
Para hacerse asquerosamente rico hay que entrar a una crypto (ligada a la red ETH) que por revalorización suba lo que nunca te hubieras llegado a imaginar.

Disfruten el mojón.


----------



## Corcho (29 Nov 2019)

Pero en otro post te había entendido que el ethereum bajaría pero luego subiría con mucha fuerza de nuevo...te doy un zanks por adelantado


----------



## paketazo (29 Nov 2019)

Nadie sabe lo que va a suceder, ni siquiera el maestro @clapham2 ... en un año puede estar BTC a 500$ o a 20.000$, ETH puede haber sucumbido por un hackeo a su cadena o haberse convertido en la nº1, incluso puede aparecer algo que ni conocemos hoy y destronarlo todo, o irse todo al guano y quedar escombro y chatarra para especular y pillar pardillos.


El HODL, es entre otras medidas, la única herramienta que tenemos para poder huir del terror o la euforia, de vender en suelo y comprar en techo...aguantar una coin sea la que sea, que cumpla su función y evolucione, es como comprar la acción de una empresa y dejarla en cartera esperando que cumpla el cometido por el cual la compramos.

BTC cumple en parte su cometido, ETH también ,Dash y sus masternodos, Monero y su privacidad...¿no sirve todo eso para algo?... pues entonces para que vender, sobre todo si perdemos mucho o ganamos mucho.

Es muy posible que solo queden unas pocas, de hecho, eso sería lo esperado, pero quizá no, y el ecosistema se limpie pero queden más de las que esperamos.

Os pondré unas letras:

_he *NASDAQ* (National Association of Securities Dealers Automated Quotations) is an electronic *stock* exchange with more than *3,300* company listings. It currently has a greater trading volume than any other U.S. *stock* exchange, carrying out approximately 1.8 billion trades per day. 

There are more than 10,000 *stocks* trading on the *OTC* markets. _

Solo en Nasdaq 3300, y luego las hojas rosa, más de 10.000 en el OTC... todas en USA, vayamos ahora a Japón, China, Rusia, Europa...tranquilamente más de 50.000 acciones cotizadas, y hay sitio para todas.

Tenemos que abrir la mente, y pensar que quizá de otro modo a cerca del cryptouniverso.

Nunca he sido maximalista de nada...bueno...miento...el oro me supera por su trayectoria histórica, pero el resto de activos, incluso bienes raíces, tienen un valor intrínseco muy relativo, y también muy subjetivo.

Pelotazos los habrá, no tengáis dudas, intentad afinar dónde y cuando es lo jodido. SI me dicen que tras sobrepasar 1000$ ETH estaría dónde está hoy en tan breve período de tiempo no me lo creería, pero ahí está...del mimso modo no me creería si me dijeran que en dos años ETH estará de nuevo por encima de 1000$, así que HODL...es lo único que he aprendido bien en este mundillo.

Buen fin de semana


----------



## Divad (30 Nov 2019)

No es nada nuevo que todo sea una distracción para que cualquier SER no descubra el poder de crear en su realidad lo que se le antoje ya que es un poder que emana en cada uno. Aunque uno no sea consciente sigue usando el poder en modo automático, lo divertido llega cuando se está "despierto".

Venga clapham, solo te falta recomendar la eugenesia


----------



## MIP (30 Nov 2019)

Se sospecha con bastante certeza que están actuando como intermediarios encubiertos del gobierno chino, así que la mayor parte de esa plata no seria realmente suya.


----------



## p_pin (30 Nov 2019)

En el capítulo de hoy de "Festival de la cubana":

Repitiendo lo mismo que otros foreros decían hace años, hablamos de "la puerta de salida" es decir, hacer creer que se puede entrar pero no salir, por que no "hay fiat"...

Esto ya se decía en 2017 o antes, eran los tiempos en los que la cubana nos hablaba de la "barrera infranqueable" que tenía BTC que nunca pasaría 2800 $ creo que eran, tras atravesarlos, como todos sabemos y revalorizarse +500% estuvo meses "desaparecido"

Ahora como decía, vuelve a repetirse, por que el viene a "hablar de su libro", capítulo: la puerta de salida:

Aquí varios post de 2017 en el que otro forero que se hartó a meter fud en el hilo de BTC, y que desapareció... como tantos otros cuando vió que BTC vino para quedarse, hablando de eso de "no hay fiat" = la puerta de salida

Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XII

Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XII

Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XII

Argumentos contra BTC ha habido muchos... pero los haters empiezan a repetirse. No quieren que esté barato... lo que no tienen es un puto duro para comprarlo, y quieren que los demás hagan lo mismo


----------



## Amaro9 (1 Dic 2019)

Las ofertas por el Black Friday para la cartera de hardware de *Ledger* duran hasta este lunes.


El *Ledger Nano S* se queda en 41€ y el *Ledger Nano X* en 83€


https://shop.ledger.com/pages/black-friday


----------



## Divad (1 Dic 2019)

Clapham, igual no me he explicado bien; dentro de la gran burbuja que estamos, cada uno en su realidad puede crear lo que se le antoje y es lo que acabará atrayendo en su camino. Acaso te creías que solo los "elegidos" pueden crear en la realidad que compartimos todos? 

Eres consciente del gran show, pero te pregunto: lo eres de que te están tratando como una marioneta para entretener a los "dormidos" con tus películas? Ojo, tampoco quiero decir que no tengas razón. 

Por lo que veo, una vez entras en la secta no sales... sino, hace tiempo que deberías de estar con mujer e hijos... pero no, estás dando vueltas con tus papeles que no valdrán nada cuando criptolandia tenga luz verde para la adopción masiva.

Quienes sigan el tren tecnológico del gran show que compartimos, siempre serán los que más dinero ganen, pues sabrán y verán venir los cambios.

Aunque uno esté despierto y quiera reventar el cutre juego que compartimos no basta solo con pedir bienes y riqueza... sino saber moverse y para ello toca aprender su funcionamiento y acto seguido saber cuando entrar al ruedo y salirse. TODO está manipulado y sigue una orden natural Phi (abrí un tema regalando un excel para clavar las entradas y salidas, ahora gracias a un amigo lo tengo automatizado y para darle un mejor uso nos falta volumen en el mercado), no todo sube y baja eternamente, con Wyckoff ya lo dice; si hay una acción en el mercado es porque hay fiesta y éste año 2019 la fiesta se la ha llevado Link y Bitcoin, el resto se han llevado migajas.

Viendo la captura y con la ayuda de indicadores uno ya debería de saber que toca salirse del mercado o ponerse en corto si quiere ganar más pasta. Desde el pico de junio llevo avisando en discord y telegram que tocaba mojones... Al principio era el loco, normal, todos queremos fiesta y los que se habían subido al tren querían ganar dinero... mientras bajaba decían: es una buena compra 12k ya subirá de nuevo, 11k es un buen precio de entrada y hold, de 10k no pasa,... 

Esperaba una mecha más larga para cerrar la vela mensual de Noviembre y así comenzar el mes de Diciembre subiendo... pero no, la mecha de cierre ya ha sido suficiente y nos toca una primera semana del mes de Diciembre con bajadas para después subidas verticales (la bajada en Diciembre es para acabar dejando mecha por abajo en la vela mensual). En el caso que se retrase la actualización de ETH para el 7 de Diciembre........ habrán más mojones.

Nos espera una semana divertida.


----------



## Divad (1 Dic 2019)

Es cierto que somos una minoría  y como ya había mencionado en otro post, concuerdo que todo es una ilusión... pero joder, bien que te gusta soltar tochos sobre la estafa que nos crean tus viejos amigos jajajaja

Con el nuevo sistema (criptolandia) desaparece el cash, la gran obra del gran hermano completada y como es obvio, el puto amo que lleva pastoreando al SER Humano durante milenios va a seguir controlando el juego con cientos de mierdas tipo TETHER (transición FIAT > CRYPTO) en los siguientes 1-2 años y después serán las mierdas estables tipo Libra que serán las que bombearán las cryptos.

Mírate DeFi, ahí se van a cocer muchos pelotazos
DeFi, imparable: llegan los Bonos del Tesoro de EE.UU. tokenizados en MakerDao - Observatorio Blockchain


----------



## Corcho (1 Dic 2019)

Llevo años comprando más plata que oro pero de momento sigo sufriendo el coste de oportunidad de la plata...que dolor...


----------



## paketazo (1 Dic 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Llevo años comprando más plata que oro pero de momento sigo sufriendo el coste de oportunidad de la plata...que dolor...



El gran hándicap de la plata es el transporte y almacenamiento. 

De todos modos el ratio mejorará en favor de la plata, es solo cuestión de tiempo. 

Un saludo


----------



## Amaro9 (2 Dic 2019)

Esto se acaba. Las ofertas por el Black Friday para la cartera de hardware de *Ledger* terminan en unas horas.


El *Ledger Nano S* se queda en 41€ y el *Ledger Nano X* en 83€


https://shop.ledger.com/pages/black-friday


----------



## mr nobody (2 Dic 2019)

Tienes un cryptoportafolio tu?


----------



## mr nobody (3 Dic 2019)

Yo creo que tus analisis son acertados, el cryptouniverso esta podridisimo, pero que no esta podrido hoy en dia? Hay muchas empresas ya desrroyando alguna actividad alrededor de btc o desarroyando blockchain, que en mi opinion no tiene nada que ver, btc es "dinero" y blockchain pura tecnologia para trackear bienes. Asi que no creo que se vaya al carajo el cryptuniverso.

A ver como va el anho que viene, que milonga se sacan de la manga en la reunion de febrero y el halving. 

Yo si btc llega a 16600usd vendo 0.6btc . y me quedo con un portafolio de mas de 1btc gratis. Al final en esta vida uno se tiene que tirar a la piscina y arriesgarse, lo contrario es quedarte anclado donde estas. Podria haber metido la pasta en otro lado, pero mira, tambien me deje "enganhar" en su momento y aqui estoy, rezandonle cada dia a la virgencita para que mi portafolio valga algo en un par de anhos y no lo pierda.

De todas formas, me encata leerte!! buenos analisis, y si, tether lo canvio todo.


----------



## paketazo (3 Dic 2019)

Este mes se cumplen dos años de bajista desde los ATH... ¿cuanto más quedará?...¿levantará vuelo algún día?

¿cuantos soltaríais todo si tuvierais una maquina del tiempo para volver a diciembre del 2017?

¿cuanto pagaríais de lo que holdeais por poder mirar al futuro un año en el coinmarketcap?

Los indicadores sobre todo medias móviles indican que de momento toca quedarse abajo o más abajo, las buenas noticias apenas influyen en los precios de las coins, con lo que la losa bajista manda sobre el mercado, cuando hace dos años cualquier tontería disparaba el precio un 25%.

Veremos lo que depara el futuro. Al menos, la vuelta del maestro @clapham2 es un indicador que pueden pasar cosas...o muy buenas o muy malas.

Un saludo


----------



## paketazo (3 Dic 2019)

interesantes palabras.

¿cuantos a día de hoy meterían cash sano en este universo?

Hablo de gente no cualificada o que no tengan un conocimiento a fondo de lo que es BTC, ETH ... 

La gente va a un banco y mete los cuartos en un fondo de inversión que distribuye sus pasta en mil productos que desconocen, pero si les dices de meter en crypto, el recelo aparece y no están convencidos.

Ya que como método de ahorro social, las crypto no son referente, ¿que les queda?...¿medio de pago?... con la volatilidad tan elevada, lo único que hace BTC& Cia. es intermediar fiat y dar fe entre exchanges...nadie en su sano juicio que haga una transacción millonaria de la que dependa su balance va a holdear BTC, pues el riesgo de quedar al descubierto es elevado.

¿micropagos?

¿Realmente hay aquí un nicho hoy en día en los países occidentales? 

¿cómo convencemos a la masa social que es mejor usar BTC o cryptos a la visa de siempre?

¿le importa una santa mierda a la gente que VISA o Pay Pal estén centralizadas?

Recientemente en una cena comenté a los comensales si realmente les importaba que su dinero estuviera bajo en control de una entidad bancaria, o que no usaran ya apenas efectivo...

La mayoría, simplemente no les preocupa este hecho, lo ven como algo rutinario, como cambiar de canal con el mando a distancia o cagar sentados...

La única manera de que esto se vuelva mainstream es que nos convirtamos en Venezuela. que chapen los bancos, o que los cajeros dejen de escupir billetes...¿va a pasar eso?...

Ya lo dije, no volverán ATH en la gran inmensidad de coins, lo que no quita que proyectos concretos logren capitalizar más que hoy, sobre todo aquellos orientados a usos específicos de sus tokens como reserva de valor de un proyecto, ya no como medio de pago.

La alternativa está servida y la usaremos si la precisamos, pero forzar la situación para su uso es absurdo, eso no va a pasar...nadie va a pagar con BTC las entradas del cine o la pizza mientras las alternativas implantadas funcionen.

Yo me quedo con o que tengo hasta el final, pero no puedo recomendar a nadie que meta aquí más de dos salarios en el mejor de los casos, por que no tengo puñetera idea hacia dónde vamos.

Un saludo


----------



## Sr.Mojón (3 Dic 2019)

Si en lugar de decir "las criptos" en tu ejemplo de la película "los dioses deben estar locos", lo sustituyes por "Bitcoin", te lo compro.


----------



## mr nobody (3 Dic 2019)

Yo creo que este es la prediccion mas cercana a la realidad que se puede hacer hoy en dia: "dinero" electronico del fmi para controlar la borregada y por otro lado cash+crypto PoW(btc)+oro descentralizado. 

La blockchian (shitcoin) no es dinero, es una tecnologia igual que lo es un contakilometros o un mechero, por eso se iran todas a pique. Como a mucho una empresa que desarrolla blockchain cobrara por ofrecer ese servicio, como el que desarrolla software, punto.

Mi portafolio es 95%BTC, ademas de tener mis onzas de oro y cash en balcolchon. No se que mas puedo hacer ya pa protegerme.... Tal vez adquirir tierras o alguna propiedad si puedo.....


----------



## plus ultra (3 Dic 2019)

OKB

Interesante para echarle un ojo,es un utility token del exchange OKEX muy parecido a BNB de BINANCE.

Se "queman" el 30% de las que se vayan utilizando.


----------



## paketazo (4 Dic 2019)

@Anayosky esto es lo que es, los holder no son gente especial, son solo causalidades, pasó y volverá a pasar mientras el hombre sea hombre.

Cuando viví la época dorada de las ".com" todos los inversores eramos putos genios, nos podíamos comer el mundo y ser los amos del cotarro.

Convertías un sueldo en 5 en menos de tres meses, era el "maná".

Entraba dinero hacia la nueva era, todo lo relacionado con Internet y comercio electrónico la reventaría.

Todo esto del cryptouniverso es la repetición de aquello.

¿que quedó de aquello?

Pues mucha ruina de empresas, empresarios pero sobre todo de la gente que lo financió todo comprando acciones.

Me dirás que el Nasdaq ha retornado a máximos años después...sí, es cierto, pero de los cientos de empresas tecnológicas que capitalizaban millones de dólares apenas quedan una docena, y sí, grandes colosos se han alzado con toda esa capitalización décadas después. (Amazón, Apple. Google...)

Esto está muerto...si hablamos de los cientos de coins creadas a partir de una idea, más o menos absurda...no digo que valgan 0, pero valdrán lo que la necesidad de las mismas dicten, y creo que esa necesidad tiendo a 0 en muchos casos.

Sin financiación no hay futuro.

Mientras BTC mantenga valor, y su ecosistema se sostenga valdrá, y repartirá valor al resto, si BTC falla, tonto el último.

Algo quedará, como quedó de las ".com" pero aquellas empresas que capitalizaban burradas se fueron al guano durante años y años, y solo unas mínima parte sobrevivió por que se hizo un hueco y supo explotar sus posibilidades.

¿cuales sabrán hacer eso en este ecosistema?

Esa es la clave, lo de HODL está muy bien, yo mismo lo aplico, pero sé que si estoy en barco malo...me hundiré


----------



## Corcho (4 Dic 2019)

Y los metales?


----------



## paketazo (4 Dic 2019)

El maestro @clapham2 tiene razón en una cosa, que parece poco, pero lo es todo.

No hay efectivo en manos del publico, lo que se denomina M0 realmente es muy escaso.

La peña confía en sus balances bancarios, pero haceros una pregunta ¿cuanto papel moneda tiene a día de hoy la mayoría de la gente al alcance de la mano?

Simplemente si hubiera un apagón informático de una semana, ¿cuanta gente podría llenar el depósito de combustible o ir al super mercado?

El efectivo está desaparecido, el 80% de los pagos es por banco y realmente eso es un desastre para el ciudadano de a pie, que ha perdido el control de su trabajo, de su vida, de su riqueza.

El oro es escaso en manos de la gente común, pero ¿cuanta gente posee a mano 3000€...que es poco menos lo necesario para subsistir una familia 5 o 6 meses en estado precario.

Si se produce esa deflación anunciada por el mesías @clapham2 , ciertamente, la devaluación de los bienes será catastrófica, habrá gangas y más gangas simplemente por que nadie tendrá efectivo para comprar en caso de colapso bancario.


----------



## Corcho (4 Dic 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> El maestro @clapham2 tiene razón en una cosa, que parece poco, pero lo es todo.
> 
> No hay efectivo en manos del publico, lo que se denomina M0 realmente es muy escaso.
> 
> ...



Pero la deflación no afectará a los metales no? Es que al haber leído de Clapham que puede afecta tal Bitcoin porque la gente efectivamente no pueda meter dinero en cryptoa me quedé rayado con loa metales


----------



## paketazo (4 Dic 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Pero la deflación no afectará a los metales no? Es que al haber leído de Clapham que puede afecta tal Bitcoin porque la gente efectivamente no pueda meter dinero en cryptoa me quedé rayado con loa metales



Pues perdería valor si el dinero bancarizado desaparece.

¿como venderías una onza de oro en efectivo si no hay efectivo?

Pues bajando el precio, es muy simple.

De todos modos, es una situación muy hipotética, pero teóricamente lo que sucedería sería algo parecido a lo comentado.

Todo pasaría por que la banca y estados "expropiasen" los balances del ciudadano, dejando solo el M0 en circulación...algo muy muy muy difícil de que suceda hoy en día...así que no te quite esto el sueño y sigue acumulando oro.


----------



## p_pin (6 Dic 2019)

Existe una diferencia sustencial que cualquier "no cuñao" puede observar:

BTC está limitado en número, todo lo contrario al Dowjones o el "oro papel", que es ilimitado

Por otra parte, BTC es un activo naciente, que todavía no ha adquirido la liquidez de otros mercados financieros

Si se tienen en cuenta esos puntos, se puede dilucidar que BTC, y las criptomonedas en extensión, son mercados más volátiles

Cualquier "no cuñao" puede sacar estas conclusiones


----------



## tastas (6 Dic 2019)

Corcho dijo:


> Pero la deflación no afectará a los metales no? Es que al haber leído de Clapham que puede afecta tal Bitcoin porque la gente efectivamente no pueda meter dinero en cryptoa me quedé rayado con loa metales



La deflación es el aumento del valor del dinero respecto a bienes y servicios. Oro, Bitcoin y fiat son dinero. Los tres deberían comportarse de manera similar (salvando volatilidades) en caso de entrar en ese escenario.

Taptap


----------



## StalkerTlön (8 Dic 2019)

Nuestro querido ex gobernador del banco de España promoviendo el euro digital y lo que dice ya la wikipedia:

DINERO DIGITAL SEGURO (CBDC). Miguel A. Fernández Ordóñez

Central bank digital currency - Wikipedia


----------



## Corcho (9 Dic 2019)

Que animado está el foro desde que has vuelto, yo entraré en 5k o 4.8k según la EMA...quizá baja a 4k durante unas horas...pero por si acaso ..


----------



## pldordyuk (10 Dic 2019)

y a que es debido? perdida de confianza?


----------



## easyridergs (10 Dic 2019)

La ansiedad es un mal aliado.


----------



## paketazo (10 Dic 2019)

Llevo en esto casi desde al principio...no de BTC pero si de las primeras altcoins... ETH, XRP... los primeros momentos de poloniex ... el boom de los exchanges...no sé si eso me otorga más o menos conocimiento al respecto de este mundillo, ya que en ocasiones podemos leer docenas de libros y no entender nada mientras otro lee uno y revoluciona su vida.

Aquí ha habido una burbuja en toda regla, jode admitirlo, pero así ha sido...como ha sucedido antes, y volverá a suceder.

Todavía hay gente que espera por Terra a 100 o que sus bolívares emparejen cambio con el dólar.

Somos así, es nuestra naturaleza.

Hace años hablando con un "experto" en finanzas, me decía que el mejor broker o inversor es el que posee una personalidad psicópata, ya que este factor hace que no sienta empatía por sus inversiones. Si lo pensamos, es probable que sí, que sea el modus operandi ideal.

¿cuantos holders de BTC llevan años adorando sus arcas?

¿Cuantos seguidores de IOTA esperan el nuevo paradigma?

Podéis coger una altcoin a boleo que esté en el 300 del market, y encontrareis un grupo de gente fanática embobada con su enorme potencial, suspirarán por cada comentario de su "lider" y esperarán forrarse con ella, haciendo un 100X

Seamos realistas...si sucede algo así será en una de cada 500 coins...y sí, seguro será la que llevo yo o tu...¿no?

Esto ya pasó, no habrá más BTC a centavos, por que ahora la gente espera que pase, las cosas buenas, solo pasan cuando nadie espera que sucedan, y ahora en cryptoworld hay demasiada "esperanza" para esperar algo.

Espero eso sí, que no perdáis demasiado dinero ni tiempo con esto, lo que tenga que ser, será.


----------



## bmbnct (10 Dic 2019)




----------



## Sr.Mojón (10 Dic 2019)

bmbnct dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 198271



:XX: :XX:


----------



## p_pin (10 Dic 2019)

Hombre, lo que dijo el Kaplan hace dos años, es que BTC no pasaría de 3..800$.....


----------



## Acheron (10 Dic 2019)

Hombre clap...y lo de pintor rosales...no nos íbamos a pintor rosales con el BTC?


----------



## paketazo (12 Dic 2019)

@Negrofuturo , el poder de la desinformación es inimaginable.

Si mañana los medios y sus secuaces, quieren hacer que nos creamos que el oro es un metal tóxico, lo lograrán.

Si pretenden hacernos creer que las bebidas azucaradas o el 5G son sanos lo lograrán.

Si pretenden hacer creer a todos los hombres del planeta que son violadores, lo harán en una o dos generaciones.

Si conciencian al pueblo de que BTC derretirá el hielo polar y convertirá al mundo en un desierto, solo es cuestión de meses o unos pocos años.

Hemos alcanzado el punto de no retorno de la desinformación de masas. Un pequeño grupo puede definir el modo de pensar de la gran mayoría.

No hay mayor poder que ese, ni el dinero, ni las armas, ni la propia inteligencia humana puede vencer a una avalancha de borregos convencidos de la verdad absoluta e irrefutable.

Sal a la calle con una onza de plata en una mano, y con un billete de 10€ en la otra...o mejor aun una onza de oro Vs un billete de 100. ¿qué elegirá la mayoría?

Jamás en la historia se consumió tanto en tan poco tiempo, lo que hoy se comercia en un día, hace 100 años daría para décadas...y esos derivados que rellenan la página de tu último post, no son más que la consecuencia de todo esto...humo...nos han vendido el mayor y más bonito humo de toda la historia.

Siempre lo explico con mismo ejemplo:

Imaginemos que estamos exprimiendo un limón y tiene una semilla dentro.

Surge la idea:

1-Voy a plantar esa semilla para tener un limonero.

2-Cuando tenga limones podré hacer cada año 100l de limonada a 1$ el litro.

3-Plantaré 1000 limoneros y obtendré 100.000l año

4-Sacaré a la venta el 49% de la empresa por 1 millón de $ pues en 10 años se amortizará

5-Con ese dinero montaré una planta para carbonatar las bebidas y venderlas a 2$ litro.

6-Pediré un crédito sobre las acciones de la compañía y atraeré inversores institucionales con stock options así como genios en el sector de las bebidas.

7-Cotizaré en el Dow Jones

8-Hablaré con firmas y bancos para emitir derivados sobre 100 veces el valor de la compañía y poder comprar toda la producción de limones de USA, y crear plantas en cada gran ciudad.

9- Ampliaré capital 10X...

...


Eso es el mundo hoy en día, y cryptoworld no es diferente.

Los derivados apalancan la realidad 100 veces, pero no es diferente de la deuda de los estados que supera el PIB...que el sistema es insolvente es una realidad, pero como la masa no se preocupa por ello, simplemente pace hierba y mira al cielo esperando que no llueva hoy.

Mientras nos hacemos viejos, y en el fondo nos preguntamos ¿vale la pena preocuparnos por algo que no sabemos si algún día sucederá?

Hoy de propina otra bajadita orquestada en cryptoworld... ya queda menos caída que ayer,


----------



## mr nobody (12 Dic 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> @Negrofuturo , el poder de la desinformación es inimaginable.
> 
> Si mañana los medios y sus secuaces, quieren hacer que nos creamos que el oro es un metal tóxico, lo lograrán.
> 
> ...



El cuento de la lechera.....

Las cosas estan como estan en el cryptomundo, infestao de tether y mercenarios, pero es que el poder del altavoz mediatico y el fomo es muy grande, como ya se demostro en 2017 y la ultima vez que rozo los 14k. Todo el pesimismo se puede ir al carajo en un instante si se lo proponen.

A ver que pasa en el siguiente halving, yo apostaria por un pump previo y un dump 2-3 dias antes de este pa desplumar a los tontillos con fomo, parecido a cuando hay un fork en alguna shitcoin...


----------



## paketazo (12 Dic 2019)

Por cierto, os dejo una pregunta en el aire:

Damos por sentado que USDT mueve este mundillo...y sabemos que sus principales holders son Exchanges, coreanos y Chinos, la pregunta sería; ¿qué pasará con esos USDT, volverán a crypto, o se derivarán a otros mercados?

Si vuelven a Crypto, volveremos a máximos.

Si se drenan poco a poco a fiat y otros mercados moriremos poco a poco,

¿cómo lo veis?


----------



## plus ultra (12 Dic 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Por cierto, os dejo una pregunta en el aire:
> 
> Damos por sentado que USDT mueve este mundillo...y sabemos que sus principales holders son Exchanges, coreanos y Chinos, la pregunta sería; ¿qué pasará con esos USDT, volverán a crypto, o se derivarán a otros mercados?
> 
> ...




Algunos como yo, ya en su momento sacamos mucho mas de un x-XXX de nuestra inversión inicial y lo hemos pasado a "otros mercados", propiedades,oro y algún que otro caprichito... quien no te dice que los grandes,exchanges incluidos no han hecho lo mismo? y luego que venga que venga.

Dudo que volvamos a máximos pase lo que pase por lo menos las cryptos "quemadas" para ganar con ellas lo suyo es apostar por las que van llegando.

Aquí quien único puede llegar a máximos son BTC,ETH,XRP y alguna crypto que fomeen a lo bestia en plan acogida por una gran multinacional.

Yo sigo apostando por BTC y lo holdeo,las cryptos? para sacar mas satoshis,poca confianza en nadie.

PD: hoy se cumplen 9 años del ultimo mensaje de Satoshi Nakamoto,12 de diciembre de 2010, GRACIAS SATOSHI donde quiera que estes.


----------



## p_pin (13 Dic 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Por cierto, os dejo una pregunta en el aire:
> 
> Damos por sentado que USDT mueve este mundillo...y sabemos que sus principales holders son Exchanges, coreanos y Chinos, la pregunta sería; ¿qué pasará con esos USDT, volverán a crypto, o se derivarán a otros mercados?
> 
> ...



Es que miráis desde el lado erróneo

Para que exista alguien que tenga Tether, PRIMERO hay alguien que tenga que vender "X" con la contrapartida Tether

Tú, venderías tus BTC, Iota, X-cripto, por tether? y si hay alguien que lo hace? no es esa la mayor confianza que existe en ese token?

Tú aceptas vender tu casa? tu coche? tus onzas de plata? por bolívares?

Qué es lo que te hace confiar en el medio de pago que ofrece tu contraparte?

Por qué Tether es peor que Iota? acaso iota ofrece en este momento algo más claro y evidente que Tether?

Si de verdad Tether fuera una estafa o no tuviera respaldo ni apoyo, no habría nadie que quisiera Tether como contraparte a la venta de sus BTC, u otra cripto


----------



## plus ultra (13 Dic 2019)

Atentos al que aun les quede algo de BBK (me consta que mas de uno) esta a +284% en 70 satoshis lleva toda la semana en 10-12.

Por si alguno no la conoce,la primera vez que la mencione en este hilo ,comente que me parecia otra NANO (XRB) la cual compre en 0,10 y llego a mas de 30$,no tenia un equipo como el de NANO detrás pero por sus características se le podría sacar un buen rendimiento.

Por debajo de 10 es una zona muy buena de compra ya que siempre le da por pegar estos pump.


----------



## plus ultra (15 Dic 2019)

Aun no figura en CM ni se puede tradear pero la van a meter en vinDAX de ahí la subida,si tiene buena acogida podría llegar a máximos que fue alrededor de 200.


----------



## plus ultra (16 Dic 2019)

Si alguno aprovecho felicidades,el máximo de 200 que comente anoche se lo comio y llego a 430 ahora continua sobre los 200,a diferencia de anoche aunque aun no figure en CM ya se puede operar en VinDAX.

He comentado esta cripto desde que costaba unos pocos sathos es un chicharro como cualquier otro,eso si instantánea y muy a menudo comparada con NANO la diferencia de esta es que no esta "quemada" lo que comente el otro día,no ha estado en ningún gran exchange y su precio aun es de risa si la llegan a meter en alguno grande.


----------



## paketazo (16 Dic 2019)

Bueno, yo en vista de como está la cosa he metido de lo que cojeaba más ETH al buche. Veremos como sale la cosa pero el flash crash visto hoy tiene visos de ir a por todos los desesperados que quedaban por vender y a por los pocos stops que podía haber colocados.

Posiblemente sea mi última adquisición en mucho tiempo, tanto para bien como para mal.

Un saludo

@Negrofuturo parece que esa raya vertical verde las hiciste tu con un boli BIC... no nos cuentes milongas.


----------



## disken (16 Dic 2019)

La verdad que ando un poco perdido,

¿Que quiere decir esta apertura de largos tan fuerte? Y mas en un pequeño bajón que rompe la linea de los 7000.


----------



## zyro (17 Dic 2019)

Entiendo que para analizar las posiciones en el mercado de futuros BTC hay que tener en cuenta todos los mercados o al menos los de mayor volumen.

Según esta tabla, Bitfinex representa solo un 7% del volumen, mientras Bitmex está en cabeza.

Habría que obtener open positions de todos los mercados para poder valorar correctamente. porque mientras Bitfinex tiene predominancia de Largos, en Bitmex son los cortos.

Esta página es sólo un ejemplo, hace meses que no la sigo y seguramente pueda haber otra más completa.

Si alguien conoce alguna que muestre open positions de todos los mercados de futuros se lo agradezco.

coinfarm bitcoin margin information bitmex, bitfinex


----------



## zyro (17 Dic 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Bueno, yo en vista de como está la cosa he metido de lo que cojeaba más ETH al buche. Veremos como sale la cosa pero el flash crash visto hoy tiene visos de ir a por todos los desesperados que quedaban por vender y a por los pocos stops que podía haber colocados.
> @Negrofuturo parece que esa raya vertical verde las hiciste tu con un boli BIC... no nos cuentes milongas.



Nunca se sabe donde va a acabar la caida.

Hay un indicador de volumen muy interesante que nos indica que si pierde los 6000-6500, se puede ir del tirón a los 4500$

Está representado a la derecha.

BTC: Fated to Go Below 6k? for BITSTAMP:BTCUSD by CryptoBullet


----------



## paketazo (17 Dic 2019)

zyro dijo:


> Nunca se sabe donde va a acabar la caida.
> 
> Hay un indicador de volumen muy interesante que nos indica que si pierde los 6000-6500, se puede ir del tirón a los 4500$
> 
> ...



Suelo basarme mucho en indicadores psicológicos y sociológicos desde que existen redes sociales.

En el momento del pump del 2017/18 la euforia era desmedida. Ya con BTC por 15.000$ los indicadores de euforia mandaban vender todo y salir corriendo, el FOMO era bestia, y quién no compraba a mercado era un cretino. No se leía apenas ni un 10% de gente que dudase de la subida.

Ahora con esta bajada no detecto pesimismo extremo, es como si el HODL forever fuera algo nuevo para mi...a la gente le da "igual" que el precio baje, le da igual entre comillas, claro...pero no se ve pánico, ni gente escapando, o echando pestes por reddit, ni por twitter...esto me escama y me indica que podría quedar más bajada.

Pese a ello, sé que todo lo que tiene algo de lógica sobrevivirá, y quizá no vuelva a máximos, pero si podría retomar un tendencia anual positiva, y menos efusiva como sucedió con las del nasdaq que sobrevivieron a las época de las .com y se fueron afianzando en su lugar.

Está todo por madurar, pero hay algo innegable, y es que cada año que pasa, independientemente del precio, hay más seres humanos que saben lo que son las cryptomonedas, y eso es un paso para que quizá algún día uno de cada diez ciudadanos haya usado o conozca como usar una de ellas.

Buenas noches y un saludo


----------



## zyro (17 Dic 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Está todo por madurar, pero hay algo innegable, y es que cada año que pasa, independientemente del precio, hay más seres humanos que saben lo que son las cryptomonedas, y eso es un paso para que quizá algún día uno de cada diez ciudadanos haya usado o conozca como usar una de ellas.



En mi opinión, es un error asociar *adopción* de criptomonedas al *precio* de las criptos. Es un error habitual alimentado por haber asistido a varias burbujas. Pero no sabemos cuando será la próxima, si es que se produce.

El *precio* de las criptos está basado en la especulación.

El hecho de que las criptomonedas sean cada vez más conocidas y usadas, no implica directamente que los precios actuales sean rebasados.

La adopción masiva no pasa porque el año que viene todo el mundo tenga instalado un wallet BTC y la utilice para pagar todo, lo más seguro es que la gran mayoría utilice alguna cripto(stablecoin) respaldada por su banco central o bien utilicen Libra o similar.

Aunque las criptos permitan la libertad financiera, la gran mayoría no la veo saltando directamente a las criptos, sino más bien carteras con servicio de custodia tipo Coinbase.

La única que podría salvarse es BTC si llega a convertirse en el oro digital a escala planetaria. Entonces, dado su emisión limitada, si podrá irse al infinito y curiosamente en ese caso, acabará en las manos del poder económico, porque la gente normal, tarde o temprano habrá vendido. Todo el mundo tiene su precio de venta.

En resumen, BTC y las criptos en general son una tecnología disruptiva y poderosa, es evidente que ha venido para quedarse y transformar nuestras vidas.

Una cosa es:
-recomendarle a un familiar o amigo que se vaya instalando un wallet para ir conociendo las criptos y

-otra muy distinta es que yo le recomiende a ese amigo o familiar que invierta 3000 o 10000€ en criptos, porque yo crea que las criptos son la leche.

Son una *inversión DE ALTÍSIMO RIESGO.*

Mucha gente espera que BTC suba con el halving y que pocas semanas después haga nuevo ATH superando los 20k$


Yo digo que no hay que descartar que al mercado bajista le quede algún año más e incluso que algún momento veamos perder los 3000$.

Ahí puede que veamos ventas de los más nerviosos, aburridos ya de más de 2 años de mercado bajista.

En mi opinión, desde dic/17, BTC está corrigiendo toda la subida 2010-2017, y una subida de 7 años bien puede seguirle una corrección de 3 o 4 años.

Algo como esto.

CUIDADO, no digo que vaya a pasar, sino que no hay que descartarlo:


----------



## p_pin (18 Dic 2019)

_La empresa de gestión de divisas digitales BitGo ha pedido a los usuarios que muevan o conviertan *los fondos que tienen en la altcoin Bitcoin SV (BSV)* debido a un problema de compatibilidad.

En una entrada en su blog el 18 de diciembre, BitGo dijo que *la próxima bifuración dura de BSV, conocida como Genesis, contiene un cambio de protocolo que significaría que sus monederos no podrían recibir transacciones.*

La bifurcación dura está prevista para febrero de 2020. Después de ese tiempo, los usuarios de BitGo solo podrán gastar los tokens BSV restantes, pero no aceptar transacciones entrantes.

Describiendo el evento como "deprecación", la empresa les aconsejó a los usuarios que movieran su BSV a otro monedero, o lo vendieran por completo y lo convirtieran en Bitcoin (BTC). La publicación resumía:_



> _“Los clientes deberán tomar una de dos medidas antes del 4 de febrero: _
> 
> _Póngase en contacto con BitGo a través de sales@bitgo.com para convertir sus posesiones en BSV en Bitcoin_
> _Mover los fondos de BSV a un monedero externo_
> _Si continúas manteniendo BSV en tu monedero de BitGo después del 4 de febrero, ten en cuenta que la mayoría de las funciones estarán deshabilitadas.”_


----------



## paketazo (20 Dic 2019)

Dejo captura de algunas monedas con los porcentajes perdidos desde su ATH .

Como norma general, un activo que pierde más del 80% de máximos es complicado que regrese a esos máximos, con una perdida del 90% es ya casi imposible, pero con un pedida del 95% y si fueran activos de renta variable, suelen ser empresas en quiebra técnica.

Pero esto es cryptoworld, y....¡yo que sé!

Un saludo.


----------



## paketazo (20 Dic 2019)

Hay proyectos que dependen de la existencia de nodos, de mineros, de bases de almacenamiento...todo esto tiene un costo.

Como bien dices, no tiene por que desaparecer, ni BTC, ni ETH ni ninguna coin, pero hay un umbral crítico dónde deja de ser rentable trabajar o exponer recursos sin obtener nada a cambio.

La minería de BTC equilibra precio de electricidad, granjas de minería, y precio del BTC en mercado...el hashrate ha crecido al amparo de la subida de precio de BTC...¿dejará BTC de funcionar si baja a 100$?...probablemente no, pero es posible que sea más inseguro si minarlo es algo poco rentable para la gran mayoría...se minará pero en menor proporción.

Pero BTC estaba vivo a 1$ y podría seguir vivo a 1$ eso es evidente...por otr aparte también hay desarrollo financiado mediante donaciones de holders, que quizá se redujesen si bajase el precio...por eso yo creo que a mayor precio de una coin (capitalización total), mejores perspectivas a largo plazo.

Un saludo


----------



## mr nobody (20 Dic 2019)

Asi es como funciona esta industria




La buena noticia? La gallina de los huevos de oro no creo que la maten aun, al menos mientras los politicos sigan siendo igual de cortitos y no se enteren como se la estan colando, aunque no se cuanto durara. Por lo que los que nos hemos cuascado de que va la pelicula y como esta el patio aun podemos sacar algo de probecho.


----------



## mathobarca (21 Dic 2019)

Alguien sabe qué ha pasado con maid?


----------



## mathobarca (21 Dic 2019)

mathobarca dijo:


> Alguien sabe qué ha pasado con maid?



Parece ser que la han deslistado de poloniex..


----------



## p_pin (21 Dic 2019)

Poloniex delista y.... masacre


We will soon disable markets for the following assets in preparation for *delisting from Poloniex: DigiByte (DGB), Factom (FCT), MaidSafeCoin (MAID), Omni (OMNI), Primecoin (XPM), Vertcoin (VTC), and Viacoin (VIA). *

DGB (-6,24%)
Factom (-8,54%)
maid (-36,28%)
omni (-61,59%)
Primecoin (-33,88%)
Vertcoin (-8,79%)
viacoin (-6,55%)


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Dic 2019)

p_pin dijo:


> Poloniex delista y.... masacre
> 
> 
> We will soon disable markets for the following assets in preparation for *delisting from Poloniex: DigiByte (DGB), Factom (FCT), MaidSafeCoin (MAID), Omni (OMNI), Primecoin (XPM), Vertcoin (VTC), and Viacoin (VIA). *
> ...



Enhorabuena a los premiados


----------



## Blogan (23 Dic 2019)

Entonces, meto la extra en bulbos o no?


----------



## davitin (23 Dic 2019)

Que va a pasar con IOTA?

Tenia mucha pasta metida ahi, de los tiempos en que inverti...ha bajado casi a la mitad de la ultima cifra estable...bajara mas?

Por cierto, nadie me ha explicado todavia por que bajo.


----------



## Pimlico (24 Dic 2019)

Iota está en mínimos, alguien le va a meter?


----------



## Albertezz (24 Dic 2019)

porque baja iota? porque es una puta basura que solo es humo, no sirve para nada, no han resuelto la santisima trinidad de las crypto, han estado distribuyendo los tokens todo el año.... en resumen: esta coin está muerta y no va a volver a su ath nunca. Suerte a los holders de burbuja.info, recordad: si baja más? compramos más jajajaja


----------



## Nostalgia (24 Dic 2019)

Albertezz dijo:


> porque baja iota? porque es una puta basura que solo es humo, no sirve para nada, no han resuelto la santisima trinidad de las crypto, han estado distribuyendo los tokens todo el año.... en resumen: esta coin está muerta y no va a volver a su ath nunca. Suerte a los holders de burbuja.info, recordad: si baja más? compramos más jajajaja



Tu te crees que es tan fácil resolver el trilema, más de 5k de criptos y ni una ha sido capaz, la que lo logre pondrá el mercado a temblar, lo que estoy seguro que con blockchain no se resolverá


----------



## Forofgold (25 Dic 2019)

¡¿Que te pasa?!


----------



## Forofgold (25 Dic 2019)




----------



## paketazo (25 Dic 2019)

Mejor no quiero pensar por dónde estarán sangrando los que le entraron a 2 o 3 pavos...


----------



## zz00zz (28 Dic 2019)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Enhorabuena a los premiados



En estos aconteceres aparecen las hienas y carroñeros varios, los únicos premiados.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Dic 2019)

zz00zz dijo:


> En estos aconteceres aparecen las hienas y carroñeros varios, los únicos premiados.



Te lo advertí. No dirás que no te lo avisé veces en el hilo de Maidsafe. A ti y a digipl.

Y en lugar de reconocer tu error e intentar que otros no caigan en errores similares, aquí está el mismo zz00zz sin gónadas del hilo de maidsafe, buscando falsos culpables a los que insultar.

Relee aquel hilo, anda, reléelo y aprende a disculparte, chaval.


----------



## paketazo (28 Dic 2019)

Hablando de MaidSafe, independientemente de que polo la desliste, se sabe si realmente ha logrado con safe network algún avance revolucionario?

Seguí el proyecto en sus inicios, y por aquel entonces en los intercambios había mucho pump & dump derivado de promesas ... salvando las distancias me recuerda a IOTA...hablo de la manera de vender el proyecto, no entro en sus tecnologías.

Lo dicho, si alguien está al día estaría bien saber dónde está hoy maidsafe respecto a hace un par de años por ejemplo, sobre todo si ha usado la red safe y su rendimiento.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Dic 2019)

paketazo dijo:


> Hablando de MaidSafe, independientemente de que polo la desliste, se sabe si realmente ha logrado con safe network algún avance revolucionario?
> 
> Seguí el proyecto en sus inicios, y por aquel entonces en los intercambios había mucho pump & dump derivado de promesas ... salvando las distancias me recuerda a IOTA...hablo de la manera de vender el proyecto, no entro en sus tecnologías.
> 
> Lo dicho, si alguien está al día estaría bien saber dónde está hoy maidsafe respecto a hace un par de años por ejemplo, sobre todo si ha usado la red safe y su rendimiento.



Ya te lo digo yo. No existe la "red Safe", de la misma manera que tampoco existe la "red IOTA".

Existió en Maidsafe el mismo humo que existe hoy en día en IOTA. Promesas de avances revolucionarios sin un puñetero paper que lo respaldase, promesas de vencer límites termodinámicos e informáticos. Rondas de financiación demenciales y, una vez pasada la moda, ningún avance, ventas de los desarrolladores/fundadores escondidas tras algunas noticias de prestidigitación, lenta agonía en la cotización, entrada en coma y finalmente desconexión (= eliminación de listado en shitxchangers)

El mismo destino que va a tener IOTA.


----------



## Blogan (28 Dic 2019)

Esto va a explotar hacia arriba, y os va a pillar a todos con el pie cambiado


----------



## Patanegra (28 Dic 2019)

Mojon, que opinas de Chainlink?


----------



## paketazo (29 Dic 2019)

bnogal dijo:


> Esto va a explotar hacia arriba, y os va a pillar a todos con el pie cambiado



Lo jodido será si explota de 0,03$ a 0,09$ será un 200% pero por aquí pan y ajo.

Seguimos expectantes.

Buen domingo


----------



## davitin (29 Dic 2019)

Parece que hay un pequeño repunte, no?


----------



## tastas (30 Dic 2019)

Cuando un zombie muere, nadie se entera porque huele igual.

Taptap


----------



## tastas (2 Ene 2020)

Ahora sí que sí. A ver si en vez de bcash se dedican a hacer crecer con éxito ETH.

Taptap


----------



## davitin (2 Ene 2020)

Btc a punto de caer de los 7000.


----------



## davitin (5 Ene 2020)

Lo que esta pasando es lo de siempre, esta subiendo el bitcoin y sube todo.


----------



## davitin (6 Ene 2020)

Xrp también lo está haciendo bien, buena cripto para tradear.


----------



## davitin (7 Ene 2020)

@Negrofuturo, cuando crees que puede parar de subir el btc? Es decir, cuando es su próximo techo?


----------



## davitin (7 Ene 2020)

Lo que te faltaba.


----------



## paketazo (15 Ene 2020)

Bueno, ya estamos en plataforma de lanzamiento (IOTA 0,22$)...debería desde aquí hacer un 100% si no se tuercen las cosas. Recordemos de dónde viene y a dónde puede llegar de nuevo si entra cash.

El volumen acompaña que es realmente casi más interesante que el precio.

Vamos a ver si por fin esto deja de ser guano puro


----------



## disken (15 Ene 2020)

¿Porque los Forks de Bitcoin se están llevando las mayores subidas estos días?


----------



## sirou (15 Ene 2020)

disken dijo:


> ¿Porque los Forks de Bitcoin se están llevando las mayores subidas estos días?



BSV se ha llevado un 250% en 2 semanas... ahí es nada.


----------



## davitin (18 Ene 2020)

Atencion a Iota y tambien a Neo...los sigo por que los tengo, se entan comportando bien, sobre todo NEo que ya debe de llevar casi un 100% de subida desde minimos.

Que hacemos? vendemos y esperamos a que baje o seguira subiendo? ¡ay! si lo supieramos....


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (25 Ene 2020)

Ya no nos haremos ricos con ésta mierda.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (25 Ene 2020)

Pués tiene pinta de que la vaca ya ha dado toda su leche.Menudas tetas tenía la vaca al principio,pero ya sólo te puedes sacar unos pocos cuartos con ella si aprovechas bien las subidas y bajadas,que no tienen pinta de volver a ser tan abruptas,ahora que está todo más regulado que antes.


----------



## davitin (25 Ene 2020)

Pero si llevamos asi...cuanto? 2 años ya? 3?


----------



## davitin (25 Ene 2020)

Por cierto, la pagina de coinmarketcap no parece que este paralizada? creo que me esta dando las mismas cotizaciones todo el dia.

En otro orden de cosas, parece que el volumen de transacciones ha bajado mucho, parece que esto cae otra vez.


----------



## davitin (26 Ene 2020)

De todos modos si eres rápido se puede ganar mucha pasta aún....oscilaciones del 10% diarias no se ven en la bolsa ni de coña, en dos semanas puedes doblar la inversión comprando y vendiendo si tienes claro que no hay que holdear....dónde creéis que se mete NegroFuturo cuando empiezan estas fases? El tío desaparece, obviamente está tradeando mientras nosotros estamos aquí hablando del sexo de los ángeles, luego cuando todo se calma o está la cosa bajista aparece predicando el evangelio y nosotros con cara de vaca mirando pasar un tren.


----------



## paketazo (28 Ene 2020)

Eso no sería sano para medio foro...acabarían sumidos en la abundancia, opulencia y los placeres terrenales...les alejaría del camino de la rectitud y de la coherencia.

Familias destrozadas, drogas, celos, conspiraciones, paranoias...

IOTA por encima de 10$ convertiría a los que no estén preparados en simples marionetas del consumismo absurdo...


----------



## paketazo (29 Ene 2020)

Si comparamos IOTA aquí y ahora con la cadena de más uso y su valoración de mercado, tenemos que podría irse a un tope aproximado similar al de ETH.

Esto nos da ahora mismo un precio potencial de 6,8$ comparándola con ETH y su actual capitalización.

Pero ojo, todo esto pasa por que IOTA no sea solo un proyecto bonito, si no por adopción y uso, ya que ETH se está usando aquí y ahora y IOTA no...

Dicho esto, se podría descontar su uso potencial en precios actuales o de próximos meses, y acercarlo al top, pero no sucederá si no alcanza hitos importantes, así que para mi, esos 6,8$ están lejos de la realidad, y solo los puedo contemplar ahora mismo como un objetivo especulativo.

No creo que podamos en esta salida con los 0,35$ sin frenar un poco, y si por un casual viera una sabida vertical hasta 0,5$ me preocuparía por el posterior posible dump...salvo noticias reveladoras que lo justifiquen.

HODL ... o eso, o equivocarnos, tanto para vender como para recomprar.


----------



## Gubelkian (29 Ene 2020)

Hola Clapham, menos mal que te pillo en este hilo.

Estamos esperándote en el hilo del Brexit para que vengas a recoger to owned en un par de días.

Si te despides con humildad, te garantizo un thanks.


----------



## Cryptopolis (29 Ene 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Eso no sería sano para medio foro...acabarían sumidos en la abundancia, opulencia y los placeres terrenales...les alejaría del camino de la rectitud y de la coherencia.
> 
> Familias destrozadas, drogas, celos, conspiraciones, paranoias...
> 
> IOTA por encima de 10$ convertiría a los que no estén preparados en simples marionetas del consumismo absurdo...



Qué divertido ese panorama! Me gustó lo de marionetas del consumismo absurdo jaja!


----------



## paketazo (30 Ene 2020)

Creo que le tocó en un concurso de Miami un viaje hace tres semanas a China a la zona de Wuhan para degustar a pie de calle y mercadillos los principales platos callejeros preparados por feriantes de la zona.


----------



## davitin (30 Ene 2020)

Que exchange considerais como el mejor ahora mismo? ahora estoy usando bitfinex, sigue siendo el mejor/mas fiable?


----------



## paketazo (30 Ene 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Que exchange considerais como el mejor ahora mismo? ahora estoy usando bitfinex, sigue siendo el mejor/mas fiable?



Yo pienso que Binance, por volumen y variedad, además lleva tiempo sin dar problemas y permite operar 2BTC por día sin dar demasiados datos.


----------



## davitin (30 Ene 2020)

En binance tengo cuenta y parte de mi inversion...tengo tambien en bitfinex y bittrex...como veis estos dos ultimos? estoy hasta el nabo de tener todo desperdigado, ahora mismo solo tengo iota y btc, como dije en otro mensaje vendi toda la morralla, incluida neo, que no considero morralla pero iota puede dar mas rendimiento si explota hacia arriba, ademas quiero centrarme en tradear con iota, con tanta morralla me disperso y al final no hago nada.


----------



## davitin (31 Ene 2020)

Alguien sabe como cojones sacar los tokens de Okex? tengo algo de btc ahi, cuando voy a la opcion de retiro me pide un huevo de cosas, no tengo claro si es retiro para otra cuenta de criptos o a una cuenta bancaria.


----------



## davitin (2 Feb 2020)

Joder, que ha pasado con neo?? Ha subido casi un 10% de golpe.


----------



## paketazo (2 Feb 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Joder, que ha pasado con neo?? Ha subido casi un 10% de golpe.



No veo noticias destacadas...como no sea por el año nuevo Chino.

Lástima que soltaras el otro día, hoy podrías obtener un puñado más de IOTA, pero esto es así, ya lo sabes, o HODL o toca arriesgar.

De cagadas así tengo yo el curriculum lleno.

Suerte


----------



## TequilaFandango (2 Feb 2020)

De las Alt que son top,es de las que volviendo la cosa a ponerse como cuando la gran subida, haría un x20 y no sólo un X10 como el resto.Ahora...,qué cojones te hace pensar que habrá unos valores tan altos como aquella vez,ahora que controlan más a Bitfinex y qué coño te hace pensar que Iota no va a quedar olvidada por los inversionistas como parece que lo está siendo?


----------



## Cryptopolis (3 Feb 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Que exchange considerais como el mejor ahora mismo? ahora estoy usando bitfinex, sigue siendo el mejor/mas fiable?



Depende para qué tipo de inversión


----------



## kpik (3 Feb 2020)

10.000 $/IOTA? Te tengo en mucha estima NF, pero pensar en esas cifras me parece de "chalado" (aunque por otro lado, solo los chalados logran grandes cosas). Ojalá estés en lo cierto.


----------



## kpik (3 Feb 2020)

Jajajaja bueno la verdad que ahora estoy entrando más que nunca. Soy lector d burbuja desde antes de 2017, pero ahí me animé a registrarme aunque no escribía mucho. No tenía ni idea de sus otras predicciones, pero con IOTA me parece muy optimista, aunque si hay peña que piensa que el BTC llegará a 1M, tampoco es (tan) desorbitado pensar que iota a 1.000$. en cualquier caso, me mola leerlo, anima el foro con sus rayitas y sus rayadas jajajajaja


----------



## Cryptopolis (4 Feb 2020)

Una divergencia alcista oculta apareció en el gráfico de 60M de ETH y LTC.

Se puede ver que en ambas el precio está haciendo una bajada más alta, mientras que el indicador marca una caída más baja. 

En este caso, mi visión es que la tendencia alcista continuará y se puede aprovechar para ir a largo, o comprar en este punto.


----------



## Cryptopolis (5 Feb 2020)

ETH/TUSD 




Las resistencias generan un nuevo soporte. Se formaron una serie de máximos más altos, y mínimos más altos. La dirección general del precio es alcista, aunque el precio experimenta sus correcciones en el camino. Esto daría la señal de que la tendencia bullish continuaría.


----------



## paketazo (6 Feb 2020)

ETH a 7,5 veces la capitalización de BTC.

Ya lo dije un día, y creo que sucederá en algún momento futuro.

ETH superará a BTC en capitalización.

Por lo demás..."enjoy the ride"...a ver si las medias móviles semanales se ponen alcistas y podemos pasarlo bien los próximos meses...años.


----------



## paketazo (12 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> ETH a 7,5 veces la capitalización de BTC.
> 
> Ya lo dije un día, y creo que sucederá en algún momento futuro.
> 
> ...



a 6,5 veces.

Podría ser un año interesante.

Palomitas que no falten


----------



## paketazo (13 Feb 2020)

He remirado de nuevo una vieja entrada que hice y cerré en NKN y veo que lleva un 50% de rebote con noticias y desarrollo constante...

Está sobre el 300 de market cap, la pongo de nuevo en watch list por si percute 300 satos, podría ser interesante.


----------



## kpik (13 Feb 2020)

Alguien puede decirme algo de Hedera Hashgraph? Estoy pensando en entrarle, aunque con la que voy fuerte es con IOTA y veo que son "competencia"


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (13 Feb 2020)

capica dijo:


> Alguien puede decirme algo de Hedera Hashgraph? Estoy pensando en entrarle, aunque con la que voy fuerte es con IOTA y veo que son "competencia"



.Deja de ver vídeos de Valdeande mágico


----------



## kpik (13 Feb 2020)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> .Deja de ver vídeos de Valdeande mágico



Jajajaaj la verdad que aún no he visto su video aunque lo tengo pendiente, pero le tenía echado e ojo hace un par de años y la tenia olvidada al no dejar entrarz pero ayer vi el anuncio de Google y me ha dado x investigar.


----------



## paketazo (15 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> a 6,5 veces.
> 
> Podría ser un año interesante.
> 
> Palomitas que no falten



6X veces


----------



## davitin (15 Feb 2020)

Mercado parado desde ayer, ni sube ni baja, lo huelo...bajada gorda de bitcoin y arrastre del resto.

Vended toda la mierda que tengais y recomprad cuando btc llegue a 8500 otra vez.


----------



## kpik (15 Feb 2020)

Cambie todos mis ETH para ir con todo con IOTA  debería haber seguido diversificado o incluso todo con ETH xD


----------



## davitin (15 Feb 2020)

Y eso que más da si podemos ganar dinero? A ti quién te paga por decir esas cosas?


----------



## davitin (15 Feb 2020)

Te veo con el f5 enganchado al dedo, true forero y tal.

Como caer puede caer todo, las acciones de Amazon, el precio del dólar, subir la gasolina, etc....para que necesitas la estabilidad o donde se encuentra?

De momento btc está alto desde hace 3 años.


----------



## davitin (15 Feb 2020)

Ya empieza la bajada, lo he avisado.


----------



## mr nobody (15 Feb 2020)

No se donde lei que despues del halving de BTC, para que este siga siendo rentable ser minado su precio deberia estar entre 12k-15k. Veremos que pasa...


----------



## tastas (15 Feb 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Ya empieza la bajada, lo he avisado.



Ya he vendido todos mis sats y he puesto la orden para comprar a 8600.


----------



## Patanegra (15 Feb 2020)

Chainlink disparado, pero no me habiais dicho aqui que era un timo??? cabrones


----------



## davitin (16 Feb 2020)

Hace unos dias pregunte como se podia hacer un envio de Okex a otro exchange y nadie me contesto...me sale un mensaje de noseque de la union europea...estos hijos de puta informan a hacienda o que? coño pero si este exchange creo que esta en corea o china o por ahi.

Alguien opera en dicho exchange?


----------



## mr nobody (16 Feb 2020)

El mercado a tosido un poco y la dominacia del btc a subido. Eso dice mucho en mi opinion....


----------



## paketazo (16 Feb 2020)

Bien bien bien...¿vamos para bingo?...¿se acabó el fuelle o es la previa antes de los lambos?

Os lo dije y os lo repito, a los nuevos en cuanto tengáis ROI tratad de que os salga la movida lo más gratuita posible...si IOTA se va a 100, ETH a 5.000 y BTC a 200.000 tampoco hace falta hipotecar la casa para sacarse un pico...y si no se van a eso y se van al santo carajo pues tampoco pasa nada, la vida sigue.

Eso si Chainlink solo para maestro elegido @Patanegra ... el resto no somos aptos.

@davitin 0,28 era buena pero igual hasta te has pasado de frenada.

Un saludo a todos

Hacía que no entraba en Binance y he visto contratos de BULL BEAR 3X en ETH, EOS y XRP ... los que anden finos y tengan tiempo aquí pueden liarla "o cagarla" pero para el ludópata de turno con 1000$ y ganas de pasar el rato lo tiene ahí


----------



## MIP (17 Feb 2020)

Te doy un zanks por la sinceridad pero que sepas que eres un brasas. 

En mi opinión las criptos a largo no son para pensar en cambiar a fiat sino para cuando el Fiat se vaya al guano y las cosas se paguen en oro, plata o bitcoin (añádase aquí un par de alts de tipo PoW con un hash rate lo suficientemente confiable)


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Feb 2020)

Algunos seguís en vuestra miopía infinita viendo a Bitcoin únicamente como dinero.


----------



## paketazo (17 Feb 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Algunos seguís en vuestra miopía infinita viendo a Bitcoin únicamente como dinero.



Estaba ayer pensando al ver esta última "muerte" de BTC, ¿dónde estaría BTC si jamás se hubiera inventado ninguna coin más?

Por una parte sería la única y atraería más miradas y probablemente mas desarrollo , pero por otra parte quizá la demanda que se generó y genera que usa a BTC como pasarela para otros proyectos no existiría, y hay que admitir que ha sido una gran demanda, sobre todo en el pump del 2017.

Es evidente que BTC supera las cualidades del dinero común, y por consiguiente su valoración debería incrementarse a largo plazo por dos motivos, uno es la escasez y el otro el incremento de conocimiento de las masas...dicho esto y sin ser maximalista de BTC creo que BTC es condición necesaria en una economía 2.0, pero no sé si sería condición suficiente.

Buena semana a todos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Estaba ayer pensando al ver esta última "muerte" de BTC, ¿dónde estaría BTC si jamás se hubiera inventado ninguna coin más?
> 
> Por una parte sería la única y atraería más miradas y probablemente mas desarrollo , pero por otra parte quizá la demanda que se generó y genera que usa a BTC como pasarela para otros proyectos no existiría, y hay que admitir que ha sido una gran demanda, sobre todo en el pump del 2017.
> 
> ...



Bitcoin es la única forma que se conoce para que un software pueda tomar decisiones económicas autónomas. No es que sea condición necesaria o condición suficiente, es que es la única forma en la que puede hacerse.

Hasta que la gente no sea capaz de comprender esto, y sus implicaciones, no comprenderá en profundidad la importancia de Bitcoin.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (17 Feb 2020)

Clapham, Bitcoin siempre será... lo que consigas programar (y ejecutar) con él. Ni más, ni menos.


----------



## paketazo (18 Feb 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> 6X veces



Tras la sangría de estos días ETH se mantiene el 6X, cuando generalmente en estos sucesos especulativos BTC ganaba terreno


----------



## paketazo (18 Feb 2020)

Alguno sigue Ardor? recuerdo que había un forero que siempre hablaba de ella por aquí...era para saber como va el desarrollo, pues he estado mirando el chart y parece que quiere empezar a asomar la patita.

Si me lee el forero en cuestión agradecería saber como va la cosa.

Un saludo


----------



## MIP (19 Feb 2020)

Las criptos son todo menos un activo. Los activos generan rentas (o aspiran a hacerlo algún día en el futuro). Lo que deberían aspirar es a ser primero un utility token y en última instancia, dinero puro y duro, aquellas que puedan lograrlo.


----------



## paketazo (19 Feb 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Las criptos son todo menos un activo. Los activos generan rentas (o aspiran a hacerlo algún día en el futuro). Lo que deberían aspirar es a ser primero un utility token y en última instancia, dinero puro y duro, aquellas que puedan lograrlo.



ehh!! que mis Dash llevan 5 años dándome rentas a diario, incluso hay días que 2 veces, 

Un saludo


----------



## Cryptopolis (19 Feb 2020)

Se viene ETH! Vamos para los $300! Abriendo un long hasta que llegue


----------



## paketazo (19 Feb 2020)

Benancio está colgado, leo que no deja ni comprar ni vender ni mover las fichas...para que pase algo así no puede ser "mantenimiento" como argumentan, ya que de ser mantenimiento se seguiría comerciando dentro de la plataforma.

Tengo la impresión de que algo ha podido pasar con los contratos 3X de ETH, XRP y EOS que se han puesto a funcionar hace unos días.

Veamos que pasa


----------



## paketazo (19 Feb 2020)

Maestro, aquí la incógnita es saber lo que es "cash"

Para uno son billetes en la mano...pero muchas veces el sistema resetea esos billetes diciendo que hay que cambiarlos por otros nuevos, y si tienes más de los que deberías de tener, pues tendrás un problema

Para otros el dinero son los metales...bien...pero es complicado pagar el pan con trocitos de plata

BTC... muy complicado si depende de servidores de Internet, nodos, volatilidad respecto a otros activos alta...

¿cash?

Quizá el verdadero cash sea el tiempo que te resta de vida, o puede que sea la tierra, un techo, unas gallinas... guardar hoy algo para usarlo dentro de 10 años puede ser complicado, pues no sabemos como devendrá el futuro.

Yo no suelo guardar nada que no pudiera usar mañana si lo precisara, pero también entiendo que los que guarden algo hoy que valga mucho en 10 años habrán solucionado muchos problemas.


----------



## paketazo (24 Feb 2020)

capica dijo:


> Alguien puede decirme algo de Hedera Hashgraph? Estoy pensando en entrarle, aunque con la que voy fuerte es con IOTA y veo que son "competencia"



La tienes a un -50% del máximo, en general puede rebotar por estas cotas si realmente el proyecto tiene "miga" y no fue un pump&dump.

Chainlink hizo una de estas tras bajar un 50%.

Si estás interesado todavía ponla ahora en seguimiento.

un saludo


----------



## TequilaFandango (26 Feb 2020)

No habéis vendido en la anterior subida?
Pero qué cojones os pasa?


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (1 Mar 2020)

Entro,le doy Zanx al @claphman2 ,sigo guardando mis ethereum y mis Tezos hasta que me entierren con ellos y me voy.


----------



## Divad (9 Mar 2020)

Buenas a todos los criptonianos!

@clapham2 te pongo un poco al día

E-Krona: Suecia lanza su moneda totalmente digital |
Informe BIS: 80% de los bancos centrales del mundo trabajan en el desarrollo de su propia criptomoneda - DiarioBitcoin
Corea del Sur aprueba regulación crucial, los exchange obligados a tener cuentas con nombre real - BeInCrypto
Alemania: la nueva ley propuesta legalizaría que los bancos custodien Bitcoin

El camino de las cryptos para la adopción masiva está claro, no?

Tus amos superiores son unos listos, van a usar el coronacuento para justificar el fin del sistema fiduciario y tener luz verde a criptolandia. La única putada sería que para poder hacer uso de las cryptos en el sistema común de servicios en criptolandia tuviéramos que ponernos en fila y enchufarnos la vacuna (LETAL/REDUCCIÓN DE LA POBLACIÓN MUNDIAL) dejando así nuestro check en la cadena de bloques. Ya no recuerdas el temario de que la farmafia fue creada para mantener enferma, dócil y reducir la población mundial? Con vitamina C y jalea real ya nos quedamos como nuevos.

Me es de imaginar que TODOS sois conscientes que el gran hermano va a completar su obra con Criptolandia. Aunque usemos monero ocultando la wallet y el valor... seguimos dejando un rastro IP, fácilmente crean los vínculos con todas nuestras wallet y datos personales. El anonimato es una ilusión.

El único logro evolutivo de la Humanidad en la macabra ilusión creada por los listos y sostenida por todos es SOBERANIA... hasta que la tecnología cuántica nos reviente las carteras en el caso que las cryptos no se actualicen.

En el 2017 la única pasarela FIAT > CRYPTO era el abuelo Bitcoin. Hoy en día existen miles de cryptos y empresas haciendo de pasarela.... hay que tenerlos cuadrados para fiarse de un fantasma cuyo pseudónimo acaba en naka*MOTO,* ya ni hablemos del efecto *revalorización *(no es lo mismo comprar una mierda a $5200 que una mierda que no llega ni al centavo o valga menos de $10 y acabe subiendo una burrada...

Nos espera una última semana negra y esperemos que para el equinoccio de la primavera tengamos el mismo festival o mejor que 2017.

*Disfrutad!*


----------



## Divad (9 Mar 2020)

Se me olvidaba, comprar barato y vender caro funciona mejor cuantos más huevos tengas dentro. Incluso el oro si no lo tienes en físico, en tus manos es como si no tuvieses nada y tenerlo en tus manos implica gastarte pasta en seguridad y no dormir. El oro quedará ligado a las cryptos junto con la energía en el caso de que se mantenga el PoW (aunque con las películas de que contamina mucho y tal... por no hablar que nos están creando una realidad en el que todo sea eléctrico y con una contaminación 0.... me cuesta de creer que no den las gracias a la tecnología PoW por crear la blockchain y acabe siendo traficada en los mercadillos de intercambio de cromos).

El oro es caro y se mueve menos de 4%, mientras que las cryptos si sabes donde meterte se mueven por encima del 10% en un par de horas.

Vamos criptonianos! Se acerca la temporada


----------



## mr nobody (12 Mar 2020)

Esto se ha convertido en el juego de la sillas solo que con 5 sillas por cada 10 personas. Y estamos en ese momento del juego donde la musica se para


----------



## Divad (12 Mar 2020)

El abuelo ha bajado hasta los $5500, entre hoy y mañana soltarán el último mojón. No os podéis quejar que os he avisado del valor que tendría la mierda  de hecho, desde el último máximo que se marcó ya avisé en el discord (y creo que por aquí lo he mencionado alguna vez más) del nuevo mínimo que se acabaría marcando, cabe decir que es gracias a la aplicación que desarrollé y también compartí una de las primeras versiones. En el discord he ido avisando de ponerse en corto pero claro, las mejores entradas eran de madrugada.

Avisando del valor que tendría la mierda.



Es bueno tener FIAT para traficar con el alto volumen de las cryptos y así acabar acumulando más FIAT/CRYPTO.







Eso sí, hay que meterle horas y saber AT para saber lo que se está haciendo en cada momento.

La pasta en la mano y en el banco corre el peligro de esfumarse y en las cryptos puede hacer un x1000% en segundos. Cuidado con quedarse mirando el espectáculo, queda un último mojón y las rebajas que tenemos son lo suficientemente buenas como para perder la oportunidad.

Disfrutad!


----------



## Thundercat (13 Mar 2020)

Qué raro se echan en falta los nocoiners vininiendo a reírse como las anteriores veces


----------



## Thundercat (13 Mar 2020)

Yo hasta los 3000$/BTC y 88$/ETH nada.


----------



## Thundercat (13 Mar 2020)




----------



## Divad (13 Mar 2020)

Lo puse recientemente pero los 4200 nos parecía una burrada... pero no, por $200 no ha llegado


----------



## Divad (13 Mar 2020)

Para que gastarse la pasta en comprar cuando reine la locura todo será gratis.

Nos joden el timofiat, nos revientan las cryptos y encima nos quieren matar con el coronavirus.... pues igual habrá que organizarse de verdad y dar caza a todos los asquenazi...


----------



## Divad (13 Mar 2020)

Al final la señal habría entrado con una diferencia de $400, ni tan mal. En ETH no ha llegado por $7, como para quejarse jajajaja




En 1 mes igual ya tendré listo las señales, una vez testeado lo compartiré unos días.


----------



## paketazo (13 Mar 2020)

De momento queda demostrado que aquí y ahora esto no es refugio ante crisis económica. 

Al menos el oro sigue cerca de máximos. 

Manda efectivo y poco más. 

A poco que se ha vendido por dólares, el chiringuito se ha venido abajo. 

No hay liquidez y por eso pasa, se han retirado las compras y se lo están pensando, supongo que pronto regresan... Si no esto será un cementerio en una semana. 

Suerte a todos, y recordad lo que de verdad tiene valor en todo esto. 

Buen viernes


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Mar 2020)

Caramba, Negro, asombra que lo preguntes, además al clapham que lo ha repetido mil veces. El sefardo, al igual que el Bern -que en sus comienzos en BBJ, allá por el 2007, casi solo andaba con rollos burbujeros y monetarios- piensa, además con razón, que el respaldo de una moneda no reside en si se le supone intercambiable por x gramos de oro -cosa que ni se hace ni se podría aunque se quisiera- o no sino en el hecho de ser la especie en que se cobra el tributo, además de la fortaleza y riqueza que tenga dicho estado. Dicho de otro modo, aunque un billete diera otra vez, como antaño, derecho a recibir X gramos de oro LO QUE MANDA NO ES ESE DERECHO -que por otra parte gracias a no ejercerse permitía la circulacion del dinero, que es su verdadera función- SINO LA OBLIGACIÓN DEL PAVO QUE LO TIENE EN SU HABER DE PAGAR SUS TRIBUTOS CON ESE FIAT.

No matéis al BITCOIN tan pronto. Por esa sencilla regla, basta que sea instaurado y reconocido por el estado o los bloques monetarios para el pago de tributos, para convertirse en nueva moneda de los que se postren ante ello. Hasta entonces no, solo un elemento más de especulación y vaivenes para incautos, como bien apunta el clapajam.

Por lo demás, te muestro mis respetos, te leo atentamente. De mercados controlas, así que aprendo de ti. Gracias.

Espero no volver a hablar en mucho tiempo de estos asuntos dels Dinars que había dejado atrás, y más en tiempo de Cuaresma (qué idus de marzo ni marza...):

https://www.corazonespanol.es/forums/temas/1768-evangelio-diario/?do=findComment&comment=13473


> *Evangelio según san Mateo(21,33-43.45-46)*
> En aquel tiempo, Jesús dijo a los grandes sacerdotes y a los notables del pueblo: «Escuchad otra parábola. Era un propietario que plantó una viña, la rodeó de una cerca, cavó en ella un lagar y edificó una torre; la arrendó a unos labradores y se ausentó. Cuando llegó el tiempo de los frutos, envió sus siervos a los labradores para recibir sus frutos. Pero los labradores agarraron a los siervos, y a uno le golpearon, a otro le mataron, a otro le apedrearon. De nuevo envió otros siervos en mayor número que los primeros; pero los trataron de la misma manera. Finalmente les envió a su hijo, diciendo: ‘A mi hijo le respetarán’. Pero los labradores, al ver al hijo, se dijeron entre sí: ‘Este es el heredero. Vamos, matémosle y quedémonos con su herencia’. Y agarrándole, le echaron fuera de la viña y le mataron. Cuando venga, pues, el dueño de la viña, ¿qué hará con aquellos labradores?».
> 
> Dícenle: «A esos miserables les dará una muerte miserable y arrendará la viña a otros labradores, que le paguen los frutos a su tiempo». Y Jesús les dice: «¿No habéis leído nunca en las Escrituras: La piedra que los constructores desecharon, en piedra angular se ha convertido; fue el Señor quien hizo esto y es maravilloso a nuestros ojos? Por eso os digo: se os quitará el Reino de Dios para dárselo a un pueblo que rinda sus frutos».
> ...


----------



## zyro (15 Mar 2020)

Espero que el mega-HCH que vemos ahí no confirme.

Que sea una enorme trampa bajista.

Lo digo por las terribles implicaciones que tendría económicamente.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Mar 2020)

Me gusta la teoría de NF... porque la comparto desde hace años. Realmente es la razón por la que dejé de ocuparme del tema monedas hace mucho y me pasé al de la Hispanidad que, no olvidemos, ES LA FORMA ESPAÑOLA DE CATOLICIDAD.

Efectivamente, España es la única nación capaz de hacerle bien y que le ha hecho bien a la Humanidad en muchos siglos -le llamamos Hispanidad al conjunto de países y pueblos, no como dice NF reconocida en la Pepa sino ya por Felipe II en su comunicación a la Cofradía de la Santa Resurrección... 

En cuanto a los Reyes Católicos, injustísimamente tratados por la judería renegada, en realidad son lo mejor que le pudo pasar a los hebreos -hiberos- que vivían en España -por otro lado su auténtica tierra de origen- pues les protegieron contra la madre de todos los progromos que se estaba gestando en España a raíz del detonante "Niño de la Guardia". Simplemente les permitió evacuar el país sin un trauma aún más grave que el de tener que dejar el territorio de sus antepasados.

España es casi seguro que sea el lugar referido sobre el que caerán las invasiones de Magog. La actual Israel es una ratonera, y en realidad se corresponde al reino de Judá. El pueblo de Israel, en realidad es el Católico. Todo terminará en la conversión de la casa de Judá.

NF y Clapham, el cubano profesor de la Torre, explica cómo la NACIÓN CON MÁS JUVENTUD BUENA es la del conjunto de naciones hispánicas. Hay grandes conglomerados poblacionales en el mundo, pero algunos de ellos carecen de vitalidad y natalidad, mientras otras carecen de valores... es la NACIÓN HISPÁNICA la que cuenta con ambos, tiene juventud, tiene natalidad aún sana y tiene buenos valores en mucha de su juventud.

El futuro, no lo dudemos, está en la Hispanidad. A quienes solo les interesa la proyección materialista, solo tiene que volver sus ojos a la impresionante red comercial que implantó la Monarquía Católica en todo el globo. Como bien explica NF, basada en el doblón de a ocho español, español... salido de las minas de Indias.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (15 Mar 2020)

Joder Bernaldo, sabes de bolsa?

Qué sorpresa


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Mar 2020)

maremía, Black, nos metes a valdeande... un desinformador de tres pares, que junto a cosas interesantísimas y reales -como las matemáticas vorticiales- se dedica a enturbiar con las historias de Eleazar.

en fin... al final los más inteligentes son los más fáciles de sugestionar.


----------



## zyro (15 Mar 2020)

Pues sí, creo que la más clara es Telefónica con ese mega-triángulo que rompió ya hace un tiempo.

No miraba la bolsa española hace tiempo, si he seguido el SP500 estos meses atrás subiendo sin parar, no me podía imaginar que TEF hacía lo contrario.

Y SAN parece que si ha roto su HCH.

Pero bueno, quiero pensar que en este caso el AT fallará y serán trampas de mercado, no me gusta la idea de que la situación actual se complique aún más.

Es fácil decir que puede haber un cambio de sistema o un reseteo, pero vivirlo en carnes propias, todos encerrados en casa por culpa de un murciélago chino, no me gusta nada.

Espero que esto sea un parón de 2 o 3 meses y a volver a iniciar otro ciclo de unos cuantos años.


----------



## zyro (16 Mar 2020)

quería decir unos meses de parón de la economía.

De encierro tenemos 15 días de momento y espero que no tengan que prolongar mucho más, quizás otros 15.

Yo no tengo idea de lo que va a pasar, es lo que me gustaría, porque más tiempo sería terrorífico.

Tras unos meses de parón, creo que el mundo tiene capacidad para recuperarse muy rápidamente.

Evidentemente, los indicadores de 2020 han quedado tocados irreparablemente, mi esperanza es que tras el parón, tendremos una época de recuperación con un crecimiento mayor.

De bajada de precios ni idea, sólo puedo decir que quiero pensar que cuando comience la recuperación, debería ser buen momento para comprar, de momento pueden llevarlo a donde quieran mientras sigan aumentando los casos por todo el mundo.


Es curioso porque hace pocas semanas era habitual encontrar comentarios sobre que BTC subiría cuando llegara el crash, resulta que viendo el comportamiento de BTC y de todo el marketcap, creo que ni los bitcoiners querrán que esta crisis se prolongue.


----------



## paketazo (16 Mar 2020)




----------



## Bernaldo (16 Mar 2020)

Si se demostrase lo que dice el tal rafapal.... sería el colmo de la maldad., pues chico, en USA creo que es legal la pena capital y la acabarían aplicando contra los responsables, después de obligarles a soltar el remedio que ya tendrán preparado... aquí es donde veo el problema, que al final encuentren la forma de que el mundo entero voluntariamente acuda a vacunarse.

todo esto de momento es pura especulación conspiranoica. Es una pena que andemos bailando entre las conspiranoias de valdeande -el Corona es un cuento- y las rafapalianas -con que es una pandemia letal provocada por Gates encompani- sin solución de continuidad.

Joé, con el nivelazo que gastamos pa otras cosas!


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Mar 2020)

joé, vaya peazo avería la del clapham, ni un Cenx lastimero le voy a dar porque le hace más mal que bien.

demostrao que ser inteligente no lo es tó en esta vida, espero que el personal del hilo no se esté dejando comer el tarro.

PD: desde luego, simpático lo eres un rato..


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Mar 2020)

si la tuviera ya la habría dado, no te ofendas hombre.


----------



## Polo_00 (16 Mar 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> Yo hasta los 3000$/BTC y 88$/ETH nada.




Lo has clavado con ETH. Yo he pillado en 120$ y en 104$


----------



## Thundercat (16 Mar 2020)

Polo_05 dijo:


> Lo has clavado con ETH. Yo he pillado en 120$ y en 104$



Era su mínimo pasado, cuando BTC rondaba los precios actuales en torno a 4500


----------



## Polo_00 (16 Mar 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> Era su mínimo pasado, cuando BTC rondaba los precios actuales en torno a 4500



Y ahora como lo ves? No iremos más al guano, nos quedamos donde estamos o subiremos?


----------



## Thundercat (16 Mar 2020)

Pff no sé, es como las acciones, los que lo ven a largo plazo compran un poco donde ven buenos precios y si baja le meten más. Yo le voy a meter un poco y ya veremos. Es que si la bolsa estadounidense se va al guano esto le sigue.


----------



## Polo_00 (16 Mar 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> Pff no sé, es como las acciones, los que lo ven a largo plazo compran un poco donde ven buenos precios y si baja le meten más. Yo le voy a meter un poco y ya veremos. Es que si la bolsa estadounidense se va al guano esto le sigue.




Pues yo quiero ser optimista y verle el uso, con la eliminación del dinero físico porque este propaga el virus...pero bueno, soñar es gratis..


----------



## Thundercat (16 Mar 2020)

Polo_05 dijo:


> Pues yo quiero ser optimista y verle el uso, con la eliminación del dinero físico porque este propaga el virus...pero bueno, soñar es gratis..



Es que si se elimina el dinero físico se nos acaba el mercado jeje.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Mar 2020)

Este sí que ha sido un mensaje interesante... y explicaría perfectamente la clapjam previsión de hiperinflación futura. En el momento que las notas FED se destaparan de facto como no servibles, el mundo entero -con China a la cabeza- buscaría deshacerse de ellos... comprando activos.

y a pesar de todo... ni la plata actúa en semejante sistema como medio de intercambio -aunque su representación FIAT sí- ni mucho menos el oro.

entre las partes interesantes de tu mensaje está la confirmación, una vez más, de que el mejor sistema comercial jamás instaurado fue el de la Monarquía Católica con sus pesos de a ocho, esos de los cuales el dolar no solo toma su simbología.

valga mi anterior cenx por multicenx, por la magistral lección.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Mar 2020)

Magistral explicación, gracias de nuevo, Negro.

Lo marcado en negrita es lo que trataba de expresar yo -a mi burda manera(*)- porque lo tremendo del tema es que hay tal masa de dólares por el mundo que ya más que una implementación de poderío imperial se había convertido en un peligro para los propios USA, especialmente las masas que atesoran "casualmente" los chinos. Pienso que a este asunto se refiere el clapham cuando preve el periodo de hiperinflación. No se si existen precedentes en la historia a este nivel de semejante maniobra para desactivar mortadelos por el mundo con dólares de verdad de la buena, que si estarían en posesión de los patanegras. Pero si de esto hablamos, esa situación no debería durar mucho tiempo... tanto como se tardase en destaparse el pastel, momento en el cual ya no se aceptarían pagos en la farsa monea y, como en el juego de la silla, cuando se para la música solo tienen silla unos pocos.

La relación entre ese escenario con lo que está sucediendo con el Corona es la que falta por establecer, quicir, a la hora de plantearse hipotéticas acusaciones por crímenes contra la Humanidad. Es lo que más me interesa del tema, si no no andaría yo por aquí y me limitaría a leeros de vez en cuando.

si descartamos que estemos en fase apocalíptica con castigo divino... lo que me inquieta es saber quiénes son los criminales muevehilos en toda esta historia que va a dejar mucho daño detrás, ¿se aprovecha una situación surgida espontáneamente, se ha provocado intencionadamente? tenemos una situación análoga a la de las torres gemelas pero de incluso mayor alcance mundial, así que tendremos un serial conspiranoico para dar y tomar en los próximos años... de ahí mi irratación con las historias de valdeande o rafapal, no tenía intención de ofender.

en ese caso, yo incluiría a los propios chinos en el grupo de sospechosos... veremos cómo se comportan cuando sean los primeros en salir de lo peor de la pandemia y estén en situación de comprar en rebajas con tanto dolarito, aunque sean mortadelos de esos de la FED.

(*) yo me refería a inflación de precios, tomando el significado general de "inflación, que viene del concepto amplio"inflar", acepto que adoptemos la acepción empleada en economía para entendernos.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Mar 2020)

Te he visto varias veces citar a LaRaouche como referente. Bien, no negaré que tiene cosas buenas, pero es un enemigo declarado y acérrimo de la Monarquía Católica, que es el objetivo profundo de su crítica a lo que él llama sinarquismo.`LaRouche aborrece la idea de Hispanidad.

Pero para no desviarme del tema, veo que descartas a los chinos del grupo de sospechosos y separas a los USanos de compadrismo con los malos. No se hasta qué punto es esto posible, por mucho que a Lyndon le gustase. Los USAnos han sido desde el principio utilizados como ariete contra la MC (Monarquía Católica), así que al menos sus dirigentes tienen un largo historial como colaboradores.
Si nos ponemos en modo imperial de nuevo y observamos China, observamos que a ambos se les colocó como mosca cojonera y base de espionaje/sabotaje la clásica colonia. A nosotros Gibraltar, al ladito del centro neurálgico gaditano, desde allí se organizó y financiaron las secesiones de Indias. A los chinos les colocaron Hong Kong.

A mí me huele que le podrían estar adosando una bomba lapa a la UE, a detonar justo después de su Brexit. El británico es justo el comportamiento más raro en toda esta crisis coronaria. Pero en fin, es solo una de las hipótesis que barajo, nos falta a todos información y estamos a merced de la efersvescencia conspiranoica. Esta hipótesis cuenta con apoyo en la historia, acerca de lo que son capaces estos elementos.


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Mar 2020)

joé, no me lo pueo de creé, las dos mejores firmas del hilo... ¿con la moral por los suelos?

enga, no me seáis, esos ánimos parriba! 

me cuentan que los balcones de la Montaña están embravecidos entonando "viento del Norte" (*), de morir se muere venido arriba, no en plan agonías, coño!



(*) dos mil años después de que nos reportara Estrabón esa curiosa costumbre parece que ahí sigue un ramalazu:
"habiendo sido crucificados ciertos prisioneros, morían entonando himnos de victoriaç"


----------



## Bernaldo (18 Mar 2020)

el Deutsche Bank está sudando tinta china, no se no see....


----------



## Divad (25 Mar 2020)

El $ seguirá existiendo pero en modo virtual (cryptos) y por el plazo de la RBU puede que solo acabe durando 12 meses. La estafa del sistema fiduciario llega a su fin y como compensación una condenación de toda deuda y una RBU para todos.
House Stimulus Bills Envision 'Digital Dollar' to Ease Coronavirus Recession (Updated) - CoinDesk

18/02/17 cuando llevaba 2 meses en las cryptos...

*Tema mítico* : - Hilo oficial del Bitcoin (X) - To the MOON!!!!

Esperando al último mojón guapo para ponerme en largo.

Disfrutad!


----------



## paketazo (25 Mar 2020)

Resulta curioso si nos detenemos a pensarlo...algo que evidentemente no hace nadie o casi nadie.

Tenemos algo que tiende infinito y algo que tiende hacia un número entero (o decimal) finito y claro, ¿qué coño está pasando?

¿Podría ser una dolarización extrema del sistema?

Pensando que el resto de divisas perderán frente al dólar, se opta por activos líquidos referenciados en dólar, principalmente depósitos a la vista, o incluso bonos.

Pensemos en países de centro o sur américa, Asia, África, Oceanía...con divisas de filfa que hiper inflacionan ante un escenario de contracción económica extremo.

¡queremos dólares!

¿oro quizá?

¿acciones americanas?

Todo lo convertible o canjeable de modo inmediato a dólares...¿y luego qué?

Somos muchos terrícolas y todos quieren su pedacito del pastel de la FED ya que el resto de pasteles están pendiendo de un hilo (no sé sinceramente como el euro sigue valiendo algo visto el panorama)...los de la FED también pero en algo hay que creer cuando todo se precipita al guano.

Apuesto a que próximamente veremos de nuevo un retorno a la liquidez de fondos y derivados solicitando dólares contantes y sonantes ante posibles nubarrones en el horizonte para la próxima temporada y la siguiente.

Veo rebote en las bolsas efímero, lo mismo podría suceder a cripto vista la sincronización con el S&P...veo al oro rompiendo máximos en semanas, y un paro del 20% en la piel de toro.

Y si no sucede todo esto, respiraré aliviado.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Mar 2020)

Sin duda, Negro y Clap, la velocidad del dinero está íntimamente relacionado con su función.
Por eso el oro, no es, ni ha sido... ni será dinero. Caso distinto al de la plata, que como bien sinonimizan los argentos... tenía otras propiedades.

Es decir, puedes echar a circular el montón de pasta que quieras que si se ralentiza su velocidad de circulación... los precios no se enteran.

miedo--> freno

Lo previsible... en varias semanas, cuando la gente más jarta esté de la reclusión... sacan el remedio "milagrero", venida arriba por un tiempo y... siguiente hostia para finales del verano-principios del tardíu, tras nuevos contagios por confianza... y consiguiente acojone renovado.

ahí sí que el baile de sillas puede ser aún más fuerte que en estas semanas.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Mar 2020)

para nada de acuerdo, de lo contrario tendríamos instrumentos de cambio con sus pequeñas cantidades de oro circulando... no es el caso, al menos no a pie de calle.

nunca ha sido dinero, la prueba es que no circula, el oro, SIEMPRE SE ACUMULA Y SE ESTÁ QUIETO EN UN SITIO, o en la cajita de la abuela, o en cajas fuertes o en búnqueres, etc, etc.

la velocidad del dinero no depende (solo de la economía) sino de las propiedades del instrumento en sí--> por eso circulan incluso los papeles que dan derecho a oro pero no el oro en sí, o si prefieres, y si nos vamos a otra escala, circulan más rápido los dólares que dan derecho a la cantidad de plata que nos contaste que la plata en sí... dentro de la misma economía... por qué? por lo dicho... propiedades del instrumento

por enésima vez en BBJ reitero, las propiedades de almacén de valor -que es el auténtico uso que se le da al oro- con la de circulación del como medio de intercambio SE CONTRADICEN, no pueden darse en un material al mismo tiempo.... por eso es que hay billetes -estén respaldados o no en oro- y, como bien dice el clap, lo que hace realmente válido al papel moneda es su acepción por el estado para la recaudación de impuestos.

el famoso valor intrínseco del dinero hay que pillarlo con pinzas.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Mar 2020)

No pongo en duda lo del cambio de modelo. Son temas distintos, ahora bien, tampoco estamos aquí para polemizar por polemizar. Solo me apena que haya gente de a pie que piense que logra nosequé cambiano su saldo en una cuenta por oro cuando, en caso de tener un trance duro duro ante nosotros, la receta clapham sea en estos momentos a mi modo de ver mucho más sensato... al menos a corto-medio.

En esta ocasión estoy con el sefardo, aunque en general me suelen convencer más tus exposiciones, además oro molido con la combinación que metes de vez en cuando con temas de salud (llevo quince años sin pillar una gripe, y en ese tiempo solo un catarro hace cinco...y por exposición temeraria en pleno invierno). 

Bueno, pues saludos... y cenx, una vez más.


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Mar 2020)

no creas, el principal deber -aparte de amar a Dios sobre todas las cosas- es para con la salud de uno... el sefar tiene su sistema de valores desordenado.

¿no crees que acabamos esta historia obligados a la vacuna y el famoso chip de Gates? se está poniendo la cosa de esa pinta

España será el país más tocado del mundo de los de cierto tamaño por la disolución del turismo en los próximos dos años. Era el único pilar sólido que le quedaba a sus economías.

España, Portugal, México e Italia tienen ahora un problema especialmente común...


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Mar 2020)

No solo Historia y valores sino futuro. Parece ser que España -lo que incluye a Portugal- y el sur de Francia se corresponden con el pueblo de Israel de las profecías de Ezequiel.


Si clap lleva vida ordenada y saludable... entonces lo disimula bien en el foro.
(bueno es saberlo)


----------



## matias331 (29 Mar 2020)

Han cortado el gas al Deep state, con esto el mundo va a cambiar una barbaridad, todo lo que era financiado por este poder ahora en el aire.

Me queda una duda, en China tambien tienen su Fed Roschild?, eso sigue funcionando'? siendo asi todavia tienen gas y abundante.


----------



## paketazo (29 Mar 2020)

Las cosas se complican para demostrarnos lo simple que es todo:

mi abuela DEP siempre me decía; tanto tienes tanto vales, o el que tiene plata "jode y mata"

A nivel global esto es igualmente aplicable, y es justo aquí dónde debemos de situarnos:

¿que tiene España para ofrecer que la convierta en cualitativamente mejor que otros países?

Aceite de oliva de Andujar, anchoas de Santoña, tomates de Conil, sol de levante y marisco del cantábrico...

Seamos serios caballeros, ¿a dónde pretendemos ir con esta cartilla de presentación?

Energías limpias que no rinden lo prometido, un sector primario que fue la panacea y se ha dejado morir, una industria dependiente de terceros países que hoy está y mañana quizá no...

El maestro @clapham2 habla de cash, tierras, y chevi, pero si por un motivo incierto, pongamos por ejemplo "un virus" se cierran fronteras, se rompen alianzas, y se fragmentan uniones monetarias y de libre comercio, un país como España podría regresar a la peseta, con lo que aquí y ahora estaríamos condenados a ser destruidos a nivel social, y terminaríamos convertido en una economía hiper inflacionada, dónde el españolito de a pie tendría un poder adquisitivo 10 veces menor a un norte americano, alemán o similares, dónde la dependencia externa es menor y por lo tanto su PIB les daría un ventajas comparativas y una moneda más fuerte.

Imaginad por ejemplo que mañana en USA obtienen una cura para ese "supuesto" virus, y lo ponen a la venta a un precio de 10.000$ dosis...¿que sucedería con la balanza comercial americana?...¿y con una España pesetizada?

No nos engañemos, BTC y las cryptos dentro de lo malo, podrían ser mejor que una peseta como lo es mejor que el bolívar, pero ¿podrían ser mejor que la moneda de una economía fuerte?...hablo de 10 años vista...no me vale esperar al minado del último BTC

Tras este cambio de paradigma que nos esperan cosas inesperadas, entre ellas, y por mucho que me pese, aguardo una desaparición total del fiat físico en un plazo de dos o tres años, la implantación de una cartilla sanitaria global para viajes internacionales, un control de geolocalización a nivel individual...y esto solo de entrada, pero evidentemente derivará en un control absoluto del individuo...


¿hay cabida para las criptos aquí?

En principio no, no lo hay, peor tampoco hay cabida para el oro o cualquier medio de valor con capacidad de evasión del control estatal.

Estamos ya en la era del control absoluto por parte de sistemas económicos "fascistas" dónde el individuo no es un fin, si no un simple medio prescindible.

Lo vemos aquí y ahora ¿que importa más la economía de un país, o salvaguardar la salud de sus componentes?

EL microchip de @Negrofuturo está a la vuelta de la esquina, y no será una opción, será una realidad.

No es el mundo que quería, de hecho lo esperaba, pero no tan pronto...ya tienen la excusa perfecta, y nosotros no tenemos opciones..."alea jacta est"

Un saludo y salud.


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Mar 2020)

peketazo, el patrimonio de España no es solo geoclimático, sino fundamentalmente inmaterial... y en un mundo eventualemente jodido por una peste quienes realmente se verán en el peor de los apocalipsis son esos países del norte y el problema de España sería realmente contener la avalancha de esas zonas hacia nosotros. Recordemos que la salida de Europa de la II GM fue en buena parte debido al plan Marshall, de lo contrario aquello se hubiera convertido en una auténtica merienda de rubios, aunque en parte los meses tras la capitulación ya lo fue.

España salió muy jodidamente adelante, sin plan Marshall, apestada y sin apoyo internacional salvo las ventas que nos hizo Perón... pero aquellas generaciones lo consiguieron y a ellos les debemos mucho, en España queremos a nuetros viejos, cosa que por allá arriba no practican ni entienden.

La principal carencia ante una catástrofe económica de la España de hoy, es que a diferencia de entonces, tenemos masas enormes de población concentrada en ciudades. Eso sí es un desastre, lo hemos dicho algunos por activa y por pasiva. En caso de epidemias o catástrofes esto se ve aún más palpable.

Un buen plan debe garantizar la recolonización del territorio y ponerlo a producir alimentos básicos para sostener a la población en el peor de los escenarios. Un plan de agricultura, ganadería y pesca. Ningún país de Europa dispone de nuestras reservas de territorio despoblado y de tantos quilómetros de costa, más de la mitad de ella bien soleada.

Ante un colapso financiero sistémico -Dios nos libre- España solo tiene ventajas comparativas como digo, tanto geoclimáticas como morales-culturales. De otros países, saltado el barniz civilizatorio sostenido solo por la economía... solo se puede esperar barbarie e invasiones, el mundo de Gog.

PD: volviendo al BITCOIN, y como también recuerda clappy, el problema lo tienes a la hora de querer hacerlo líquido... si el estado quiere estrangularte el acceso a esa liquidez te lo estrangula y punto, olvidaros de encontrar soluciones para elegidos... al final una combinación de lo que recomienda el "elegido" del foro, billetes, y de lo que recomienda blackfuture... quien hiciera sus deberes, moneditas de plata... pero recordad que la realidad es que el dinero NO TIENE VALOR INTRÍNSECO sino REFLEJADO -salvo si hablamos de dinero material plata- si el mundo material se empobrece tu dinero también lo hace, la riqueza es la familia extendida y tierras, así que en cuanto al bitcoin solo veo dos opcioines, si la demolición es controlada en pro de un nuevo sistema es posible que los detonadores hayan previsto un lugar para el bitcoin y entonces igual tenéis suerte, pero si esto realmente está fuera de control... el bitcoin es solo una ilusión de la red, ni las aplicaciones que utilizáis en su gestión quedarían en pie).


----------



## paketazo (29 Mar 2020)

@Bernaldo tu planteamiento respecto a las teóricas ventajas comparativas de España están muy bien, pero no para hoy, si no para el siglo XX, y eso, ya pasó.

Hoy en día vale más poseer una fábrica de semiconductores con sus patentes, o la "receta" para curar docenas de enfermedades graves, que latifundios o regadíos por medio país.

¿ realmente piensas que España puede competir con China en algo?

Me hablas de países del norte de Europa con una población contenida recursos limitados y dependencia de terceros...¡vale, te lo compro!, pero con matices, pues esos países en teoría poseen poder adquisitivo y capacidad de deuda, algo que en España se perdió hace más de 40 años.

La península escandinava, Islandia, Dinamarca, viejas repúblicas soviéticas...no son referencia de opulencia en sector primario, pero hay que admitir que subsistieron en peores situaciones que la actual...costas productivas, petroleo, latifundios de cultivos, ganadería, núcleos rurales extendidos por todo el territorio...

España es un país privilegiado a nivel mundial en cuanto a territorio y limites fronterizos, dos mares, un océano, dos continentes, clima templado y cálido...pero no, no nos sirve tras 40 años de I+D desperdiciados, y como en tiempos ancestrales de Felipe III dónde las ingentes cantidades de plata que inundaron el mercado procedentes de la expoliación de las américas, motivaron que era más sencillo importar de Europa que producir...

Todos hemos visto ese mismo reflejo con las políticas europeas tras la incorporación de España a la UE, dónde se drenó capital a manos llenas que se dilapidó en transferencias de gasto público hacia sectores no productivos que solo fagocitaban dinero y no reportaban valor añadido...(lino, plan E, PAC...) Dinero regalado que no se aprovechó y se dilapidó como hace siempre este "puto" país.

Exportamos cerebros, e importamos lo que producen en otros países los cerebros exportados en vez de apoyarlos desde la base en su tierra nativa.

Cuantos ingenieros, médicos, investigadores en general conocéis que se han largado a los pocos años de terminar sus estudios...yo más de los que quisiera...y los entiendo.

Mi familia de Suiza me dice siempre lo mismo: "España sería un país maravilloso si no fuera por los españoles"

Me jode escucharlo, pero sin generalizar, les entiendo...preferimos que remen otros antes de responsabilizarnos de nuestras responsabilidades.

Preferimos una paguita de 500€ en vez de intentar emprender o avanzar.

Preferimos votar a ineptos para que resuelvan nuestros problemas seculares antes de salir a la puta calle y hacer rodar cabezas para acojonar a los "fascistas" que rigen un destino hacia la destrucción.

Da igual a quién votemos o quién gobierne...este sistema no sirve...si un niño de 10 años entiende que mintiendo logra más beneficios que diciendo la verdad el país está sentenciado.

En cuanto a BTC , solo lo veo como alternativa si naciones grandes y poderosas como USA principalmente, lo aceptan como medio de pago, o intercambio de valor...el puente a fiat, es necesario ahora mismo, y si la carencia de fiat en la población en un hecho, difícilmente habrá trasvase de fiat a BTC, pues los grandes capitales en caso de replegar velas, buscarán lo que ha funcionado secularmente (bonos, divisas "reinas", metales, y acciones de grandes compañías defensivas)

¿que le queda a BTC?

Pues un nicho de países hiper inflacionistas dónde el pueblo no tiene fe en sus sistema monetario y la alternativa de cripto es un mal menor...si en centro África, Venezuela, Cuba... no se ha adoptado el cripto sistema monetario ¿por que motivo se implantaría en una Europa fragmentada y sin un referente único monetario?

Yo entiendo el cripto universo, sé sus ventajas y carencias, y acepto que podría ser una alternativa, pero solo si todos lo aceptamos, del mismo modo que el fiat es aceptado sabiendo que no hay respaldo físico de ningún tipo sobre él.

Como dije, digo, y posiblemente diré siempre...solo podemos dividir para equivocarnos lo menos posible.


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Mar 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> @Bernaldo tu planteamiento respecto a las teóricas ventajas comparativas de España están muy bien, pero no para hoy, si no para el siglo XX, y eso, ya pasó.
> 
> Hoy en día vale más poseer una fábrica de semiconductores con sus patentes, o la "receta" para curar docenas de enfermedades graves, que latifundios o regadíos por medio país.
> 
> ...



no se si sabes quién es Pánfilo, seguro que el clap sí lo sabe, porque se hizo famoso en un vídeo en el que un reguetonero hablaba para la tele de sus fantasías musicales y en un momento el Pánfilo, un borrachín de la Habana, soltó la cruda realidad--> *aquí lo que falta es jama!*
(veo al clap sobreviviendo a base de arroz moro y picaíllo de soya)

pues a eso es a lo que voy, lo principal es garantizarse la "jama", España no necesita competir con China sino garantizarse lo principal ante un panorama de problemas de suministro... lo de competir o colaborar con China -que no sería la primera vez en la Historia- eso lo dejaremos para cuando despertemos de una puñeterísima vez... que España no es solo un país más del sur de Europa, sino lo que tiene asociado a TODO EL CONGLOMERADO DE NACIONES QUE SON HERMANAS, que no hijas... pues esta España es una porción de lo que colapsó en el siglo XIX.

los de la web Mundo Republiqueto, una de las pocas dedicadas en serio al tema Hispánico en América, emplean muy acertadamente el concepto de "republiquetas", que es cada uno de esos trocillos resultantes de la rotura de aquel jarrón... a lo que hoy llamamos España es una de ellas, a la que yo llamo "monarqueta" o "republiqueta coronada", sí, coronada...

por tanto, aquí al hablar de España hay que referirse a dos niveles:

1. el de la "republiqueta coronada", que no puede ahora más que competir por sobras.
2. el de España en su sentido más amplio... y ahí es donde no le admito a nadie su supuesta incapacidad, pues le respaldan hechos históricos
comprobados.

como sigamos en plan republiqueta los bárbaros de Magog nos chingan.

PD1: el comentario de tus parientes en Suiza es muy de síndrome de Estocolmo, pero al menos son coherentes en lo de haber roto sus vínculos con España, el siguiente paso debería ser borrarse los apellidos, olvidar la lengua y disfrutar de una vida plena entre sus compatriotas suízos, seguir de cerca los avances criptotecnológicos en Zug y esas cosas, sin necesidad de sicoanalizar a España.

PD2: la salud es la mayor riqueza material individual, emplear este tiempo de corona de espinas, en plena Cuaresma, para al menos hacer una comida como Dios manda... yo ya me he quitado media panza de dos plumazos y para el Domingo de Resurrección calculo estar planito... ¿sabéis dónde se nota antes el cambio de alimentación? coño, precisamente en el gasto de papel higiénico... al desaparecer el moco intestinal como reacción al mal comer, resulta que con dos o tres pasadillas de un trocín de papel ya tienes el ojal limpio, porque las heces no se emplastan ni babean, antes había que dar X pasadas porque aquello no limpiaba.


----------



## paketazo (29 Mar 2020)

@Bernaldo tu lo has dicho, la salud es la mayor riqueza individual, y si esta te falta, y hay posibilidades de recuperarla, ¿cuanto estarías dispuesto a pagar?

¿Cuanto pagarías por un tratamiento que salvase a tu mujer, hijos?

¿Sabes dónde se encuentra la mejor tecnología a nivel salud en el mundo?

Consulado General H. de Israel | Los 10 mejores hospitales en el mundo

este link es solo uno de tantos que encontrarás, y en ellos podrás ver que la mayoría están en USA, y sabes por que es así...¡ya sé que lo sabes!, pero te lo recuerdo, es así por que la vanguardia se logra investigando, derivando recursos, y tratando de superar lo obsoleto...luego, quizá 15 o 20 años más tarde, todo eso llegue a España...un bello país dónde vivir, con una comida cojonuda, y unas costas bellísimas así como su clima...pero claro, para disfrutar de todo eso hay que estar vivo.

No es hipocresía lo que trato de transmitir, adoro a mi país y a mucha de su gente, solo digo que teniéndolo todo lo dejamos ir, y los que no tienen apenas nada logran dar pasos de gigante.

Solo piensa cuanto hace que USA puso el pie en la Luna y ahora piensa desde entonces que logros aeronáuticos hemos logrado en España...y sí, no me olvido del autogiro ... ya no entro en las biofarmacéuticas que operan exclusivamente en España y de sus patentes propias ... ¡joder! si apenas tendríamos genéricos si las patentes no se liberasen al pasar unos años.

Y no, no sé quién es Pánfilo, pero si sé lo que es que "falte jama" y lo sé por que he tenido la fortuna de poder escuchar historias de mis abuelos y padres durante media vida explicándome lo jodido que es no tener absolutamente nada, ni tan siquiera un leño en pleno invierno bajo cero para encender un fuego en casas que eran congeladores.

Y mis parientes de Suiza, solo hicieron lo que tenían que hacer en su momento, y no por placer, si no por necesidad, huyeron del hambre, de la falta de libertades, y del miedo hacia un lugar que les ofreció una oportunidad, y que supieron aprovechar...ellos ahora poseen algo que muchos de nosotros no, y es una perspectiva diferente...no son mejores ni peores que antes, pero sí pueden valorar lo que tenían y lo que tienen ahora, lo que les ofreció España y los que les ofreció otro país...muchos españoles solo tienen una perspectiva desde dentro, y a veces, para poder entender lo que pasa hay que salir y verlo desde fuera.

En cuanto a tu último añadido sobre el papel higiénico...muy ilustrativo...personalmente nunca he entendido la finalidad del papel higiénico más allá de "secarse", por que lo que es limpiar, limpia poco o nada...más bien extiende...pero bueno eso los musulmanes lo saben desde siempre.

un saludo y gracias


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Mar 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> @Bernaldo tu lo has dicho, la salud es la mayor riqueza individual, y si esta te falta, y hay posibilidades de recuperarla, ¿cuanto estarías dispuesto a pagar?
> 
> ¿Cuanto pagarías por un tratamiento que salvase a tu mujer, hijos?
> 
> ...



bueno, paketazo... andamos en ondas diferentes, tú crees que la salud de una nación se consigue con tecnología innaccesible... a pesar de que vives en uno de los países más sanos del mundo, ahí ya no puedo entrar a discutir, solo puedo decir que si estoy en este tipo de hilos es fundamentalmente por las píldoras que suelta Negrofuturo respecto al tema salud.

venga, un saludo y no desvío más el hilo.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Mar 2020)

Muy bueno el mensaje de Negrofuturo...(salvo en el tema monárquico, se puede barrer a las élites sin descabezar el principio monárquico, pero tampoco quiero desviar)

Poner el cuerpo en forma es baratísimo, el cambio de dieta es el comienzo, a continuación una limpieza intestinal que es baratísima... ayuno y vuelta a empezar con una dieta más ligera y más equilibrada.

Funciona en el 80% de los casos para mejorar la salud mínimo un 50 %. De hecho, cuando alguien está jodido lo primero que le ponen es el gotero (es decir, a ayunar).


----------



## paketazo (30 Mar 2020)

Todo correcto, sin embargo seguiremos remando en la dirección incorrecta, ya sea por ignorantes, o por vagos.

España para mi aquí y ahora está sentenciada, y obligada á ser vasalla de una potencia mayor. 

En cuanto a tu modelo de medicina natural, no me convencerá, ya que puede funcionar puntualmente, pero yo creo en la medicina moderna, y está, ha salvado a millones de vidas sentenciadas, no sé si por malos hábitos "posiblemente así sea", pero si tuviera la desgracia de que a mi hijo le diagnostcaran una leucemia por ejemplo... No le haría ayunar para tratar de curarlo... Al igual que si yo mismo necesito un corazón, un riñón, o un antibiótico que me salve aquí y ahora la vida.

Por lo demás podría coincidir contigo al 50%

Creo que las cripto están a punto de rebotar, la gran impresión de tether estos días tiene que repercutir en breve. 

Un saludo y salud


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Mar 2020)

paketazo, haz lo que quieras con esta información (puedes empezar por leer la Conclusión)

Effects of short-term fasting on cancer treatment

Valter Longo – Wikipedia


----------



## paketazo (31 Mar 2020)

Negro tienes unas maquinaciones extrañas, a veces cuando leo algo de lo que pones me parece estar mezclando ron con colacao o cosas similares.

Hablas de encierros, cuarentenas...no solo tu aquí, si no por todos lados, y yo a día de hoy no sé que cojones es eso, como no sé que coño son unas vacaciones retribuidas, y por supuesto tampoco sé lo que es que el estado me de dinero gratuito.

Luego veo a gente quejarse en sus casas con sus familias, con sueldos en la cuenta corriente por rascarse la entre pierna mientras pueden disfrutar de los suyos, o simplemente tirarse en el sofá a ver una buena película.

Llevo currando desde los 15 años, interrumpidamente, y desde los ventipocos ininterrumpidamente, desearía poder quedarme en casa un mes con plena salud, disfrutando de los míos, mientras me meten pasta en el banco, pero a mi esas cosas no me pasan.

Hoy a las siete de la mañana mientras acudía a mi trabajo, por la carretera había 1/4 del tráfico habitual, y entonces pensé...si con 1/4 el mundo sigue girando más o menos bien, ¿¡que cojones hacen los otros 3/4!?...


Luego me calmé tomé aire y dije, ¡tranquilo!, tu a lo tuyo...nadie te a va a dar nunca nada, solo te sacarán, asúmelo y acéptalo...posiblemente no tendrás jubilación si no te la curras paralelamente, posiblemente no tendrás una sanidad cuando la necesites (como vemos estos días), es probable que nuestros hijos no encajen en ningún lugar y se conviertan en zombies laborales ocasionales, esperando que su microchip implantado dentro de 5 años les diga a dónde han de acudir para seguir en modo "on"

Tú me hablas de reseteo, y yo pienso ¡qué narices me van a resetear a mi!, si en plena pandemia curro como siempre, y evidentemente no soy para nada el único, ¿van a poner la deuda a 0?...pero si eso ya lo han hecho el día que pudieron desvincular al oro del dólar hombre...aquello fue el reseteo.

¿me embargarán las cuentas?...no pasa nada, empezaré de nuevo, si en las cuentas poco o nada tengo ya...¿a quién va a joder ese reset?

Si en este país entre funcionarios, jubilados, pensionistas ya viven de ese reset, y el resto...los denominados "remeros"....seguirán haciendo lo único que saben...remar para sobrevivir, sin tiempo de cuestionarse si hay un porvenir mejor o no.

Sartenes y mangos, ya sabes...la historia es repetitiva, solo suelen cambiar los actores y el escenario, pero la trama varía poco...la mayoría somos actores figurantes, que ni se han leído el guión, a los que les dicen...¡quietos ahí hasta que digamos corten!...los actores principales ya saben como termina la película antes de que empiece.

Un saludo y salud a todos.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Mar 2020)

sin agobios, Negro, si de verdad estuviera por desatarse la ira de Dios:

1. Los malvados esos no se iban a salvar.
2. Dios daría antes un aviso visible para todos, para darle oportunidad a la Humanidad de arrepentirse de sus graves ofensas, porque está escrito que no aniquilará a toda la raza humana... sino que purgará como paso previo al Reino de los mil años.

es de primero de garabandalismo (*)

(*) teniendo Fátima, Ezquioga y Garabandal.... es tontería andar ´bailándole el agua a las más descabelladas teorías conspirativas foráneas.
la visionaria alfa de Garabandal vive´aún y, según dijo, conoce la fecha y saldrá 8 días antes del aviso para darlo a conocer al mundo... así que ni en caso apocalíptico hemos de preocuparnos, salvo de terminar nuestra rebeldía contra Ntro. Sr. 

Y así, poco a poco, hemos ido barajando las más diversas teorías... a mí de momento lo que más me convence es que esto está siendo una pandemia, en la que el pánico está siendo más pandémico que la pandemia en sí. Los sinvers aprovecharán para desinflar la inmensa burbuja de deuda, cambiar modelos de producción, comercio e intercambio mundiales y tras la purga otro periodo de crecimiento pero bastante más atenuado y sostenible que la locura de los últimos lustros.

Ahora bien, que un castigo a la Humanidad aún está pendiente si no rectificamos.... eso lo sabe hasta Rita la ciega sordomuda.

Estate tranquilu, home.


----------



## Bernaldo (31 Mar 2020)

puede que esté mal expresado el concepto, pero que no se le puede desafiar constantemente sin acabar recibiendo un castigo.

en el locutorio donde voy de vez en cuando había un iraquí arameo cristiano con el que charlaba yo de vez en cuando, era un tipo sin estudios ni mucha cultura, y un día me comentó lo flipau que se quedó con un par de tipos de aquí que se le pusieron a hablar en arameo... y el pavo les entendía lo básico, nunca en la historia ha dejado de haber gente que lo dominara, ni entre hebreos, ni griegos, etc.

si Dios vino a este mundo y fundó una Iglesia, ¿qué nos hace pensar que Él iba a permitir que se tergiversara su Palabra en la Tradición de la misma Iglesia?

cierto es que en cuestiones apocalípticas no existe una fijación pétrea del Magisterio en cuanto a su interpretación... pero de las fuentes escritas hemos de fiarnos... mal empezaríamos.


----------



## Area53 (31 Mar 2020)

Puede que esté mal expresado el concepto, pero que no se le puede desafiar constantemente sin acabar recibiendo un castigo. 

La verdad nos hará libres (San Juan Bautista).

Cuanta razón tienes Bernaldo, un abrazo.


----------



## davitin (15 Abr 2020)

Si que esta parado el tema.

Sigue habiendo buena volatilidad para ir sacando pasta.

Tan deprimidos os habeis quedado por el coronapollas?


----------



## GuillermoBitcoin1986 (17 Abr 2020)

Menudo hilo ... me uno haha !

Las altcoins se pueden revalorizar x10 y x50 en algunos casos.

Yo tengo una parte grande en Altcoins y algo en Bitcoin.


----------



## GarfielD147 (10 May 2020)

Buenas tardes, cómo veis el futuro de Ripple/XRP? Es la "eterna promesa"? Creéis que su Token va a quedar en nada? 

Enviado desde mi CLT-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tastas (10 May 2020)

GarfielD147 dijo:


> Buenas tardes, cómo veis el futuro de Ripple/XRP? Es la "eterna promesa"? Creéis que su Token va a quedar en nada?
> 
> Enviado desde mi CLT-L29 mediante Tapatalk



Yo veo que va según lo previsto: 98% of XRP transactions are empty, says report - Decrypt


----------



## GarfielD147 (11 May 2020)

De acuerdo, gracias 

Enviado desde mi CLT-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (14 May 2020)

Bueno, Tether ha imprimido 2000 millones de dólares estos días, y evidentemente dudo que haya entrado esa cantidad de fiat como contraparte de dicha impresión.

Conclusiones: 

Posiblemente estén preparando un pepinazo de BTC&Alts para próximas semanas

Traten de apuntalar BTC ante una potencial estampida tras el halving ya que muchos pensaban que rondaría estos días los 20K


Personalmente creo que pasará lo primero, y veremos revalorizaciones del 100% a lo largo del año, sobre todo si hay un desacople con la renta variable...algo que para mi sería clave.




Un saludo


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (17 May 2020)

Vaya miedo k da este hilo.... 

A ver si en unos meses, puedo leer otras cosas x aqui


----------



## KFJKLL (21 May 2020)

¿Cual es la mejor criptomoneda en relacion al medio ambiente? Una que gaste muy poca electricidad, y socabe, el territorio de el dinero fiat. No que lo complemente. ¿Alguien sabria decirme?


----------



## Polo_00 (21 May 2020)

Nie dijo:


> ¿Cual es la mejor criptomoneda en relacion al medio ambiente? Una que gaste muy poca electricidad, y socabe, el territorio de el dinero fiat. No que lo complemente. ¿Alguien sabria decirme?



Reddcoin?


----------



## Thundercat (21 May 2020)

Ethereum 2.0, que seguramente sea el paradigma elegido por los amos.


----------



## davitin (21 May 2020)

Jose24 dijo:


> estamos en discord
> 
> Join the Criptolandia Discord Server!



Que cosa mas ridicula.


----------



## tastas (21 May 2020)

Nie dijo:


> ¿Cual es la mejor criptomoneda en relacion al medio ambiente? Una que gaste muy poca electricidad, y socabe, el territorio de el dinero fiat. No que lo complemente. ¿Alguien sabria decirme?



La que no existe.


----------



## noobie (23 May 2020)

Polo_05 dijo:


> Reddcoin?



Una que no se mine.


----------



## Thundercat (23 May 2020)

Nie dijo:


> ¿Cual es la mejor criptomoneda en relacion al medio ambiente? Una que gaste muy poca electricidad, y socabe, el territorio de el dinero fiat. No que lo complemente. ¿Alguien sabria decirme?



Ninguna. Y no impota, eso del medio ambiente es un cuento, si les hiciera falta una criptomoneda ese problema desaparecería de los medios de comunicación de un día para otro.


----------



## Thundercat (23 May 2020)

Y por cierto Ethereum 2.0 no se va a minar, va a ser um proof of stake made in Vitalik que no va a gastar tanta energía.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (23 May 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> Y por cierto Ethereum 2.0 no se va a minar, va a ser um proof of stake made in Vitalik que no va a gastar tanta energía.



Proof of Vitalik.


----------



## Polo_00 (23 May 2020)

noobie dijo:


> Una que no se mine.




Reddcoin no se mina es *proof*-of-*stake. Recibes una recompensa por ser validador de la red en función del número de monedas en tu wallet.*


----------



## KFJKLL (23 May 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> Ninguna. Y no impota, eso del medio ambiente es un cuento, si les hiciera falta una criptomoneda ese problema desaparecería de los medios de comunicación de un día para otro.



Hay este problema, 

-1 = 0 + 1
+1 = 0 - 1 por tanto es mejor el -1
-1 = 0 +1

eso aplicao al dineru, comprar por el valor de las cosas negativas

por 0, tienes +1 y -1.


----------



## StalkerTlön (24 May 2020)

Nie dijo:


> ¿Cual es la mejor criptomoneda en relacion al medio ambiente? Una que gaste muy poca electricidad, y socabe, el territorio de el dinero fiat. No que lo complemente. ¿Alguien sabria decirme?



IOTA podría ser todo eso y más.


----------



## easyridergs (24 May 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Proof of Vitalik.



Anda como BTC que es POS de recursos. Básicamente carbón para generar electricidad para minar. Menudo timo.

Pd.: sé que sueñas con IOTA, aún estás a tiempo, pero corre que se te acaba.


----------



## Thundercat (24 May 2020)

Los gobiernos usarán proof of Law no proof of Work


----------



## orbeo (24 May 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> Los gobiernos usarán proof of Law no proof of Work



Proof of scam


----------



## easyridergs (25 May 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> Los gobiernos usarán proof of Law no proof of Work



El futuro pasa por los Coloured Tokens que van a llevar un sticker maker sobre el total supply de IOTA. Es ecológico, el consenso es descentralizado, posibilita el sharding y el supply es limitado impidiendo la impresión descontrolada ya que conlleva un coste.


----------



## paketazo (11 Jun 2020)

NKN vieja comentada por aquí, ha pasado en nada de 0.02$ a 0.03$ con volumen creciente.


----------



## Thundercat (11 Jun 2020)

Yo dejo las mías, aunque la segunda ya ha tenido su pumpeo, 
Metaverse ETP (ETP) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
Eidoo (EDO) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
Curioso como a estas mierdas muchas veces se la suda BTC, en EDO llegué a bajar incluso el precio vendiendo de la poca liquidez que había.


----------



## Thundercat (11 Jun 2020)

Estamos jodios, 
Cash y tierras -> Expropiese
Horo -> Confisquese
Criptos -> Das claves o cárcel


----------



## davitin (11 Jun 2020)

btc a roto suelo.


----------



## paketazo (12 Jun 2020)

He pillado en la bajada un puñado de NKN A 0.0264$ de media, el chart pinta decente, pero para dar continuidad hay tiene que romper 0.031$, y es muy posible que se desinfle y regrese a 0.02$.

Bastante riesgo aquí... Me he jugado poco


----------



## Thundercat (16 Jun 2020)

Alguien ha probado el funding de Bitfinex? El ratio al que puedes prestar USD a los que hacen margin está en torno a un 1% mensual, nada mal. Comparable a dividendos IBEX35, por diversificar un poco.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (16 Jun 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> Alguien ha probado el funding de Bitfinex? El ratio al que puedes prestar USD a los que hacen margin está en torno a un 1% mensual, nada mal. Comparable a dividendos IBEX35, por diversificar un poco.



No metería yo en Bitfinex ni el dinero del ratoncito Pérez, mira lo que te digo.

Entre lo opaco que es el exchange, sus tejemanejes con la shitcoin tether, los hackeos y las mutualizaciones de pérdidas entre sus clientes, no me acercaba allí ni puesto hasta arriba de vapores de absenta.


----------



## rocosito (17 Jun 2020)

¿Cuántos hodlers de Litecoin hay por aquí?

¿Abrimos hilo?


----------



## Thundercat (17 Jun 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No metería yo en Bitfinex ni el dinero del ratoncito Pérez, mira lo que te digo.
> 
> Entre lo opaco que es el exchange, sus tejemanejes con la shitcoin tether, los hackeos y las mutualizaciones de pérdidas entre sus clientes, no me acercaba allí ni puesto hasta arriba de vapores de absenta.



Pero tú ya eres rico, los demás nos la tenemos que jugar un poco. No nos vale dejar toda la pasta en el Trezor.


----------



## ENRABATOR (21 Jun 2020)

rocosito dijo:


> ¿Cuántos hodlers de Litecoin hay por aquí?
> 
> ¿Abrimos hilo?



Abre, lei que planean tener MimbleWimble corriendo en la testnet para septiembre. Quiza luego lo adopten en Btc


----------



## Manzanares (22 Jun 2020)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Abre, lei que planean tener MimbleWimble corriendo en la testnet para septiembre. Quiza luego lo adopten en Btc



Cabron hijo de la Gran puta, Bastardo, que no conoces a tu puta madre. Escoria humana y perdedor. Vete a la puta mierda, cobarde y escoria del foro.


----------



## ENRABATOR (22 Jun 2020)

Manzanares dijo:


> Cabron hijo de la Gran puta, Bastardo, que no conoces a tu puta madre. Escoria humana y perdedor. Vete a la puta mierda, cobarde y escoria del foro.



Eres el enfermo mental de Aristides? Imagino que si, porque esta manera de hacerme reir solo la consigue el


----------



## Patanegra (23 Jun 2020)

ni caso de esta noticia, es un fake


----------



## paketazo (23 Jun 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> ni caso de esta noticia, es un fake



Ya te queda menos para estar a pre. Calculo que con LINK a 8 pavos estarás OK. 

Suerte


----------



## StalkerTlön (26 Jun 2020)

Interesante video sobre DeFi, las financ"i"as descentralizadas


----------



## StalkerTlön (26 Jun 2020)

Los prejuicios no son buenos. Quien tenga ojos para ver y oídos para oir, que vea y que escuche... y que cada uno tome sus propias decisiones.


----------



## Patanegra (7 Jul 2020)

Nadie se apunta a la moda de DEFI ? Decentralized Finance? o sea criptos haciendo servicios bancarios. Esta sub-burbuja petara algun dia, ya que por el momento aun estamos lejos de que un prestamo cripto llegue a un prestatario fuera de cripto.....pero bueno algunos se estan forrando mientras no explote en sus narices. No voy a dar ninguna recomendacion de monedas, ya que es un tema que no entiendo.


----------



## paketazo (7 Jul 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> Nadie se apunta a la moda de DEFI ? Decentralized Finance? o sea criptos haciendo servicios bancarios. Esta sub-burbuja petara algun dia, ya que por el momento aun estamos lejos de que un prestamo cripto llegue a un prestatario fuera de cripto.....pero bueno algunos se estan forrando mientras no explote en sus narices. No voy a dar ninguna recomendacion de monedas, ya que es un tema que no entiendo.



esto es especulación con altcoins, así que quién más y quién menos sabe a lo que viene aquí.

A ver si las LINK siguen tirando, has dado de pleno y espero verte con tus 200.000$ en la saca, luego si le puedes sacar más jugo mejor...nos servirás de ejemplo a todos si algún día palmamos el 80% del capital.

Yo mantengo las NKN, tengo un presentimiento con ellas.

Otra que se mencionó por aquí fue KAVA y de momento quieren meterla en el top 100, con buen volumen.

Sigo creyendo que para especular hay que arriesgar muy poco, yo por ejemplo en NKN le metí 600$, si sale bien cojonudo, si sale mal, pues a llorar al patio y poco más.

Las de arriba podrían hacer un 2X evidentemente, pero les hace falta mucho combustible en forma de USDT y demás mierdas, creo que fuera del top 100 hay alguna que lo petará, pero yo ahora ando liado de curro y no tengo tiempo de ojear, así que se agradece todo aporte de terceros para no divagar mirando 1000 coins.

Un saludo y suerte a todos.


----------



## disken (8 Jul 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> Nadie se apunta a la moda de DEFI ? Decentralized Finance? o sea criptos haciendo servicios bancarios. Esta sub-burbuja petara algun dia, ya que por el momento aun estamos lejos de que un prestamo cripto llegue a un prestatario fuera de cripto.....pero bueno algunos se estan forrando mientras no explote en sus narices. No voy a dar ninguna recomendacion de monedas, ya que es un tema que no entiendo.



De que manera compráis criptos como DEFI, NKN o Kava? 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (8 Jul 2020)

Cuidado que el único hype que tiene NKN es por el CA. Monté un nodo de NKN y no está verde, está verdísimo. Además, el CA no es medida de seguridad suficiente para asegurar la red.


----------



## Patanegra (8 Jul 2020)

NKN me suena a chino y en mi experiencia son todo timos. La unica china que no parece un timo, y son chinos con pasaporte occidental, es REN. La cuestion es si valdra para algo,, pero timo no es.


----------



## StalkerTlön (8 Jul 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> esto es especulación con altcoins, así que quién más y quién menos sabe a lo que viene aquí.
> 
> A ver si las LINK siguen tirando, has dado de pleno y espero verte con tus 200.000$ en la saca, luego si le puedes sacar más jugo mejor...nos servirás de ejemplo a todos si algún día palmamos el 80% del capital.
> 
> ...



Ojo, otra que se ha pegado un buen subidón ultimamente es Lend (AAVE), otra DeFi, antiguamente llamada EthLend.


----------



## Patanegra (8 Jul 2020)

si DEFI es la ultima moda, a ver cuanto dura. La penultima fue staking, y antes fueron masternodos, sueldos Nescafes y otras mierdas.


----------



## The Honkler (10 Jul 2020)

DEFI solo es marketing, las coins "DEFI" ya existian


----------



## paketazo (11 Jul 2020)

Ojito de nuevo bitfinex y USDT

Tether freezes 7.9 Million USDT — Hive

Quiero privacidad, y sobre todo libertad de movimientos sin censores externos.


----------



## paketazo (12 Jul 2020)

KAVA en el top 100 ya


----------



## paketazo (13 Jul 2020)

Chainlink to da MOOOOOON... por que no te habré escuchado a 1$ @Patanegra ... avisa cuando estés de nuevo a 0% de perdidas y te hacemos un homenaje en este foro.


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Jul 2020)

Ya te digo, merecidísimo homenaje, a ver hasta donde sube Link!! Por cierto, otra que comenté el otro día, Lend (AAVE), subida del 58% la última semana, puesto 41. La moda DeFi a tope.


----------



## Blogan (13 Jul 2020)

La de shitcoins que traeis a este hilo.

Yo llevo chncoin,digitalcoin y burbucoins


----------



## Thundercat (13 Jul 2020)

The DeFi List | DeFi Pulse
¿Están aquí las que decís?


----------



## Thundercat (13 Jul 2020)

La que más tira es Compound que es la más grande.


----------



## StalkerTlön (13 Jul 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> The DeFi List | DeFi Pulse
> ¿Están aquí las que decís?



Aave, la primera de la lista.


----------



## davitin (13 Jul 2020)

No se como le metéis pasta a esos truños, os jugáis el dinero como en un casino.


----------



## Thundercat (13 Jul 2020)

davitin dijo:


> No se como le metéis pasta a esos truños, os jugáis el dinero como en un casino.



Yo tengo casi todo en funding de Bitfinex, te puedes apuntar con mi referido si quieres  
Bitfinex


----------



## davitin (13 Jul 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> Yo tengo casi todo en funding de Bitfinex, te puedes apuntar con mi referido si quieres
> Bitfinex



Que es eso de funding?


----------



## Thundercat (13 Jul 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Que es eso de funding?



Prestas tu dinero a los que se apalancan (margin) por 10 o 30 días. La tasa depende de la demanda que haya pero de normal es entre un 1% o 3% al mes prestando USD, para BTC suelen ser menores. Igualmente se aplica a la inversa, si haces margin las tasas las asumes tú (lo normal en todos exchanges).


----------



## davitin (13 Jul 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> Prestas tu dinero a los que se apalancan (margin) por 10 o 30 días. La tasa depende de la demanda que haya pero de normal es entre un 1% o 3% al mes prestando USD, para BTC suelen ser menores. Igualmente se aplica a la inversa, si haces margin las tasas las asumes tú (lo normal en todos exchanges).



Pero y qué pasa si al que le prestas pierde la pasta? Cómo cobras?


----------



## Thundercat (13 Jul 2020)

Aquí se explica:
What are the risks associated with offering funding?
En principio le liquidan antes, nunca ha pasado en la plataforma que las liquidaciones no tuvieran una contraparte (desde 2014). Todo puede pasar claramente, pero si no ha pasado con las locuras que hemos vivido...


----------



## davitin (13 Jul 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> Aquí se explica:
> What are the risks associated with offering funding?
> En principio le liquidan antes, nunca ha pasado en la plataforma que las liquidaciones no tuvieran una contraparte (desde 2014). Todo puede pasar claramente, pero si no ha pasado con las locuras que hemos vivido...



Y que pinta el rollo de los referidos con esos prestamos? yo es que cuando escucho la palabra "referidos" me vienen a la mente estafas piramidales, ahi es cuando pierde toda la seriedad.


----------



## Thundercat (13 Jul 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Y que pinta el rollo de los referidos con esos prestamos? yo es que cuando escucho la palabra "referidos" me vienen a la mente estafas piramidales, ahi es cuando pierde toda la seriedad.



Los referidos son nuevos, los han sacado este año, la verdad que ni yo tengo idea de las ventajas que nos dan. Creo que menos fees al hacer trading por cada miembro de la red.


----------



## Patanegra (13 Jul 2020)

davitin dijo:


> No se como le metéis pasta a esos truños, os jugáis el dinero como en un casino.



muy facil, si quieres pasta ahora, la pasta esta en Defi (ahora, puede cambiar mas tarde). Si estas aqui por la tecnologia, quedate en iota . El token de iota ha cumplido su mision, financiar el proyecto y el avance del conocimiento humano. En nombre de la raza, perdon, especie humana, gracias. Eso si, no va a hacer rico a nadie que ya no lo haya hecho ya.


----------



## Patanegra (13 Jul 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Chainlink to da MOOOOOON... por que no te habré escuchado a 1$ @Patanegra ... avisa cuando estés de nuevo a 0% de perdidas y te hacemos un homenaje en este foro.



los memes no mienten, una coin como Link con mas de 2000 memes certificados autenticos es algo especial. Link se puede ir a cero, los 2000 memes en mi disco duro son mios para siempre.

Otras cosas que me gustan de Link: equipo mayoritariamente occidental que no shilea nada y que la comunidad fudea Link para acumular mas.

Y el CEO de Link es Satoshi Nakamoto, pero ahora ha recuperado su verdadero nombre, Sergey Nazarov. Hay pruebas.


Peero Link no se ira a cero, top 3 antes de Diciembre, top 1 para el 2023. Mojon, deberias ir pasando algunos BTC a Link en el proximo pumpeo de BTC.


----------



## Thundercat (14 Jul 2020)

Por lo que veo esto de defi es reinventar la sopa de ajos, aunque hay que apuntarse al tren a ver si pillamos algo.


----------



## Thundercat (14 Jul 2020)

Joder me siento imbécil por no pillar las modas, no se pa que sigo al pavo este del Fun on the Ride si ni siquiera cuenta las tendencias generales del mundo cripto, ni nombrar DeFi. Parece mentira.


----------



## davitin (14 Jul 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> muy facil, si quieres pasta ahora, la pasta esta en Defi (ahora, puede cambiar mas tarde). Si estas aqui por la tecnologia, quedate en iota . El token de iota ha cumplido su mision, financiar el proyecto y el avance del conocimiento humano. En nombre de la raza, perdon, especie humana, gracias. Eso si, no va a hacer rico a nadie que ya no lo haya hecho ya.



Tu eras el ludópata que se jugaba su matrimonio con las criptos?


----------



## michinato (14 Jul 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> ....
> Peero Link no se ira a cero, top 3 antes de Diciembre, top 1 para el 2023. Mojon, deberias ir pasando algunos BTC a Link en el proximo pumpeo de BTC.



Ya está en la posición 4 del top, 3ª si no contamos a Tether. (Los "supplys" que usa coinmarketcap no son válidos en la mayor parte de los casos, mirad los de onchainfx.com)















La info de onchainfx.com (messari.io) le da mil vueltas a coinmarketcap.com
Para mi es fundamental para tomar decisiones.




Por otro lado, parece que LINK ha subido más o menos desde 0,2$ hasta 8$ es un x40 aprox.

No está nada mal, pero comparado con los x100 o incluso x1000 que hemos vivido en directo en este foro, tampoco me parece para tanto.


Creo que aun hay potencial de ver cosas bastante más brutas.


----------



## Patanegra (14 Jul 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Tu eras el ludópata que se jugaba su matrimonio con las criptos?



si pero te explico antes. Primero mi mujer se esta quedando vieja asi que perderla no seria una tragedia. Segundo, no tengo nada a mi nombre, no tenemos casa en comun. Tercero tengo un pasaporte extranjero y me puedo largar, y el coste de encontrarme seria mas grande que el beneficio que se me pueda sacar. Cuarto los activos financieros que controlo o son inmateriales como las cripto o es oro fisico en lugar seguro. Quinto gano mas del doble que ella. Sexto, tengo muy malas pulgas. Considerando estos seis puntos, asumiendo que mi mujer sea medianamente inteligente y comprenda la Teoria De Juegos, no es en su interes de meterme un viogen.


----------



## Patanegra (14 Jul 2020)

michinato dijo:


> Por otro lado, parece que LINK ha subido más o menos desde 0,2$ hasta 8$ es un x40 aprox.
> 
> No está nada mal, pero comparado con los x100 o incluso x1000 que hemos vivido en directo en este foro, tampoco me parece para tanto.
> 
> ...



No quiero que parezca que shileo Link ya que Link no esta pensada para minoristas y no necesita vuestro dinero, pero.

Primero el x40 de link era en mercado bajista, los x1000 eran en mercado alcista, al menos para lascoins con volumen.

Aunque es cierto que en multiplicador puedes encontrar mejor que Link, hay mas riesgo. Prefiero hacer un x100 con link estando seguro al 70% que sera el caso y ademas con liquidez para sacar mi objetivo minimo de 2 millones de euros que un x1000 en una shitcoin que tiene una menor probabilidad de exito, y cuyo volumen es tan bajo que mi entrada pumpea el precio y me salida de 2M de euros lo hace bajar un 90%.

De hecho, hago ambas cosas, tengo un 10% en shitcoins como Tellor.


----------



## Higadillas (14 Jul 2020)

Me salgo del chainlink. He hecho un x3 con los cuatro durillos que le eché. Me doy por satisfecho. A un par de tubos de plata que se va


----------



## paketazo (14 Jul 2020)

Higadillas dijo:


> Me salgo del chainlink. He hecho un x3 con los cuatro durillos que le eché. Me doy por satisfecho. A un par de tubos de plata que se va



Deja siempre algo, aún que sea como agradecimiento por lo que te regaló


----------



## Patanegra (15 Jul 2020)

Higadillas dijo:


> Me salgo del chainlink. He hecho un x3 con los cuatro durillos que le eché. Me doy por satisfecho. A un par de tubos de plata que se va



comentario guardado para la posterioridad.


----------



## Seronoser (15 Jul 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> si pero te explico antes. Primero mi mujer se esta quedando vieja asi que perderla no seria una tragedia. Segundo, no tengo nada a mi nombre, no tenemos casa en comun. Tercero tengo un pasaporte extranjero y me puedo largar, y el coste de encontrarme seria mas grande que el beneficio que se me pueda sacar. Cuarto los activos financieros que controlo o son inmateriales como las cripto o es oro fisico en lugar seguro. Quinto gano mas del doble que ella. Sexto, tengo muy malas pulgas. Considerando estos seis puntos, asumiendo que mi mujer sea medianamente inteligente y comprenda la Teoria De Juegos, no es en su interes de meterme un viogen.



Me identifico contigo, salvo en el punto 1 y 5.
El 1 porque yo soy más viejo, y el 5 porque ella gana más que yo (hasta que nos jubilemos, donde cambiarán las tornas). Su presente por mi futuro.
El resto, ídem.


----------



## Higadillas (15 Jul 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Deja siempre algo, aún que sea como agradecimiento por lo que te regaló



Le he vuelto a meter 80 merkels que había apartado para invitar a la parienta a una comilona . Tienes razón, con la alegría que me ha dado merece mi confianza aunque se vaya a 0.

P.d. La voy a invitar igual a la parienta, soy rata pero no tanto


----------



## Jebediah (15 Jul 2020)

michinato dijo:


> Creo que aun hay potencial de ver cosas bastante más brutas.



¿#TOMO? Tomo.


----------



## Patanegra (15 Jul 2020)

Higadillas dijo:


> Le he vuelto a meter 80 merkels que había apartado para invitar a la parienta a una comilona . Tienes razón, con la alegría que me ha dado merece mi confianza aunque se vaya a 0.
> 
> P.d. La voy a invitar igual a la parienta, soy rata pero no tanto



métele 800 en una bajada y te cambias de parienta


----------



## paketazo (15 Jul 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> métele 800 en una bajada y te cambias de parienta



Los excesos se pagan, y lo sabemos...lo sabes...

Lo que pasa es que tanto se puede girar ya, como irse a 20$, y por eso recomiendo que cuando el "marrón" aparezca en el gallumbo, se venda para obtener un ROI y se deje el resto ya de un modo más relajado.

Si yo simplemente hubiera obedecido esta norma tan sencilla, a día de hoy sería multi millonario...sí, sí...multi se refiere a varios, y no hablo solo del cripto universo.

Sea como sea, en un mercado bajista de más de 3 años, LINK va a ser la única que supere sus ATH, y eso, como poco, merece un respeto.

KAVA ya ha roto los 2$ para retroceder...pero creo que binance la quiere en el top 50


----------



## Patanegra (15 Jul 2020)

informe d*e 66 paginas*, bastante profesional, que dice que Link es un timo. Lo he bajado, confirmo que no tiene virus.

DocSend Document

ha habido algun proyecto en la historia cripto en la que alguien, y el nivel de profesionalidad indica institucion, haya dedicado tanto esfuerzo a fudear una shitcoin?


----------



## StalkerTlön (16 Jul 2020)

Valdeande sigue explicando el DeFi, hoy AAVE (Lend), antigua Ethlend, una que comenté hace un tiempo atrás y no para de subir, nº37 ya del CMC.


----------



## Patanegra (16 Jul 2020)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Valdeande sigue explicando el DeFi, hoy AAVE (Lend), antigua Ethlend, una que comenté hace un tiempo atrás y no para de subir, nº37 ya del CMC.



Valeante dejo de hablar de Nano, ya ha dejado hablar de iota?  

En todo caso, es bueno que se ponga al dia, DEFI es la primera aplicacion practica de las cripto.

El "visionario" valdeante nos descubre AAVE una vez que es la numero 37. Dentre de dos meses descubrira Chainlink


----------



## easyridergs (16 Jul 2020)

Zeus Capital no deja muy bien a LINK


----------



## Patanegra (16 Jul 2020)

easyridergs dijo:


> Zeus Capital no deja muy bien a LINK



todo lo contrario, eso no es el verdadero Zeus capital. Alguien se ha molestado en hacerse un falso informe muy currado y profesional de 66 paginas para fudear una supuesta shitcoin. Esho nunca ha pasado en cripto, y ese alguien quiere Links baratos. Tambien han pirateado direcciones de email de possdores de cripto y estan enviando este informe.

Por lo visto, dado que hay version china y hay algunos errores gramaticales, este parece venir de China, que es el origen del pump reciente. Como sabeis, la blockchain nacional china, la BSN, ha declarado a Link como proveedor de oraculos y ya tienen 135 nodos de prueba en una provincia China.

Lin es 100% legitima, de hecho el foro economico mundial le ha dado el primer premio de innovacion. Antiuos ganadores deeste premio han sido Google y Twitter.


----------



## StalkerTlön (16 Jul 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> Valeante dejo de hablar de Nano, ya ha dejado hablar de iota?
> 
> En todo caso, es bueno que se ponga al dia, DEFI es la primera aplicacion practica de las cripto.
> 
> El "visionario" valdeante nos descubre AAVE una vez que es la numero 37. Dentre de dos meses descubrira Chainlink



Hace tiempo ya que lleva hablando de los oráculos y Chainlink, deberías ver el video que he puesto porque aquí también habla de ello y el papel fundamental de Link en este nuevo ecosistema de las DeFi. Y también habla de Iota aqui, y en otros videos de los problemas de esclabilidad de la red eth, de las fees, etc... Iota lo ve a largo plazo pero lo ve. Y Link esta por ver si hace bien el papel de oráculo, de momento especulación como todas menos btc. Es tu apuesta y te esta saliendo bien., enhorabuena Pata, me alegro de verdad! Es cierto que va como un cohete Link, a ver donde para.


----------



## Patanegra (16 Jul 2020)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Hace tiempo ya que lleva hablando de los oráculos y Chainlink, deberías ver el video que he puesto porque aquí también habla de ello y el papel fundamental de Link en este nuevo ecosistema de las DeFi. Y también habla de Iota aqui, y en otros videos de los problemas de esclabilidad de la red eth, de las fees, etc... Iota lo ve a largo plazo pero lo ve. Y Link esta por ver si hace bien el papel de oráculo, de momento especulación como todas menos btc. Es tu apuesta y te esta saliendo bien., enhorabuena Pata, me alegro de verdad! Es cierto que va como un cohete Link, a ver donde para.



si desde el 13 de Julio habla de Link...y de DEFI desde hace dos semanas, todo un visionario oiga. No critico a Valdeante pero su reputacion le va algo largo. Como muchos que entraron pronto, se ha forrado, pero sus monedas favoritas han caido tan duro como el resto.


----------



## Thundercat (17 Jul 2020)

Metaverse ETP (ETP) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap
Mis ETP 50% arriba, ojo que me se el modus operandis del chino, compro compro, pumpeo y distribuyo, la última vez a casi 2$.
En una de estas distribuciones a 3$ hasta regalaban un Tesla model 3 a quien tradeara más. Todo para distribuir arriba.


----------



## StalkerTlön (18 Jul 2020)

¿Alguien sabe algo de EWT,Energy Web Token?. Parece que Gavin Wood, fundador de Ethereum esta en el proyecto desde hace años. Comentan que tiene grandes empresas detrás y que viene pump brutal... su pagina web no es gran cosa, me hace desconfiar, pero están en ZUG, ojo..... 


desde minuto 3:26


----------



## paketazo (18 Jul 2020)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe algo de EWT,Energy Web Token?. Parece que Gavin Wood, fundador de Ethereum esta en el proyecto desde hace años. Comentan que tiene grandes empresas detrás y que viene pump brutal... su pagina web no es gran cosa, me hace desconfiar, pero están en ZUG, ojo.....
> 
> 
> desde minuto 3:26



Ni puta idea, pero lo que ya te adelanto es que si pumpea un poco, por ejemplo un 2X luego harán la jugada de dar el dato de free float, que parece ronda los 47 millones de tokens.

¿que quiere decir esto?

Pues que entra directo al top 30

Y por ahí hay que valorarlo, hay mejores proyectos o peores en el top 50 pongamos.

Un saludo


----------



## StalkerTlön (19 Jul 2020)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Valdeande sigue explicando el DeFi, hoy AAVE (Lend), antigua Ethlend, una que comenté hace un tiempo atrás y no para de subir, nº37 ya del CMC.



Y sigue subiendo... puesto 29, a ver donde para.


----------



## paketazo (19 Jul 2020)

KAVA imparable...y os adelanto que es cosa de Binance, estos cabrones cuando salió la ICO llegaron a un acuerdo con los del equipo y se quedaron con un buen porrón de coins, y ahora pumpean de lo lindo.


----------



## disken (20 Jul 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> KAVA imparable...y os adelanto que es cosa de Binance, estos cabrones cuando salió la ICO llegaron a un acuerdo con los del equipo y se quedaron con un buen porrón de coins, y ahora pumpean de lo lindo.



Si, diste el aviso cuando rondaba el 1,3$ y ahora ha triplicado. 

Lo que no se es como os enteráis de esas coins y como las compráis.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Thundercat (20 Jul 2020)

Como veis COMPOUND?? Puede que despegue viendo lo que hace el sector DeFI??


----------



## paketazo (20 Jul 2020)

disken dijo:


> Si, diste el aviso cuando rondaba el 1,3$ y ahora ha triplicado.
> 
> Lo que no se es como os enteráis de esas coins y como las compráis.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Tengo cuenta abierta en varios exchange que en su momento no pedían identificación, y por ahí voy mirando lo que tienen o no.

Generalmente binance te da para dar y tomar, pero la auténtica morralla desconocida que puede hacer un 10X suele estar en exchanges de 3ª división.

Por el mismo modus operandi, NKN que besó el culo de binance en su momento, creo que será pumpeada hasta el top 100...pero claro, que en KAVA haya salido, no quiere decir que NKN siga el mismo camino.

Y no hablo de la coin ni sus cualidades, hablo de intuiciones relacionadas con el modus operandi de la ICO y los exchanges.


----------



## Thundercat (20 Jul 2020)

Exacto, yo pienso que las bondades y promesas de la coin no la hacen pumpear. Si Binance decide pumpear cualquier shitcoin lo puede hacer, y con más motivo si tienen buena parte del supply. Como si son las burbucoin o el propio token de Binance que no sirve para nada.


----------



## Frysby (21 Jul 2020)

Opiniones sobre chainlink? He metido algo ayer a 6,40. Igual he comprado caro. No se soy novato en este mundillo


----------



## StalkerTlön (21 Jul 2020)

Frysby dijo:


> Opiniones sobre chainlink? He metido algo ayer a 6,40. Igual he comprado caro. No se soy novato en este mundillo



Fácil que corrija, porque lleva una subida espectacular, de todos modos, do momento es de las más revalorizadas del 2020 y apunta maneras.

Echad un vistazo a este youtuber que analiza un poco todas a diario:


----------



## paketazo (22 Jul 2020)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Fácil que corrija, porque lleva una subida espectacular, de todos modos, do momento es de las más revalorizadas del 2020 y apunta maneras.
> 
> Echad un vistazo a este youtuber que analiza un poco todas a diario:



VIDEO NO DISPONIBLE...debió equivocarse en alguna predicción y está arreglándolo o lo ha capado si se linkea.

Ojo a NKN si rompe 0,03$ de momento humo...pero suele haberlo antes de un buen fuego



Thundercat dijo:


> Exacto, yo pienso que las bondades y promesas de la coin no la hacen pumpear. Si Binance decide pumpear cualquier shitcoin lo puede hacer, y con más motivo si tienen buena parte del supply. Como si son las burbucoin o el propio token de Binance que no sirve para nada.



Una de las del top con un chart más alcista, nadie sabe a dónde puede llegar, pero mucho ojo por que según este comparador de capitalización, está de cuarta en el global...y eso es mucha tela:

Crypto prices, market cap, charts, and data


----------



## StalkerTlön (22 Jul 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> VIDEO NO DISPONIBLE...debió equivocarse en alguna predicción y está arreglándolo o lo ha capado si se linkea.



Es verdad, quizas lo ha quitado por la publicidad, ni idea... pero si pinchas en el enlace a Youtube si lo puedes ver ahi. No está mal porque analiza 2 veces al dia mogollón de Altcoins aparte de BTC, y sirve para tener otro punto de vista, y asi estás pendiente. Estuvo hablando de Kava también y es posible que de NKN tambien, y otros muchos chicharros de Binance.


----------



## Thundercat (22 Jul 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> VIDEO NO DISPONIBLE...debió equivocarse en alguna predicción y está arreglándolo o lo ha capado si se linkea.
> 
> Ojo a NKN si rompe 0,03$ de momento humo...pero suele haberlo antes de un buen fuego
> 
> ...



Yo ya pillé unos pocos NKN por si acaso jejeje, he resucitado la cuenta de Binance.


----------



## Kung fa trasgu (23 Jul 2020)

Que está pasando con lend y como conseguir más?


----------



## paketazo (23 Jul 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> Yo ya pillé unos pocos NKN por si acaso jejeje, he resucitado la cuenta de Binance.



Ojo! si en IOTA comenté que como mucho un par de sueldos por el riesgo que conlleva y la potencial recompensa, aquí en NKN meterle 500$ ya es suficiente osadía.

Todo en la proporción adecuada...aun que evidentemente siempre es complicado saber esa proporción...como regla teórica creo que cuanto más abajo en el coin market menos se debería invertir, pero entiendo que el "vicio" de hacer un 50X atrae mucho.

Cabeza sobre hombros y pies en el suelo. Y nunca arriesgar dinero que te pueda quitar el sueño.


----------



## Thundercat (23 Jul 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Ojo! si en IOTA comenté que como mucho un par de sueldos por el riesgo que conlleva y la potencial recompensa, aquí en NKN meterle 500$ ya es suficiente osadía.
> 
> Todo en la proporción adecuada...aun que evidentemente siempre es complicado saber esa proporción...como regla teórica creo que cuanto más abajo en el coin market menos se debería invertir, pero entiendo que el "vicio" de hacer un 50X atrae mucho.
> 
> Cabeza sobre hombros y pies en el suelo. Y nunca arriesgar dinero que te pueda quitar el sueño.



Por supuesto, en estas shitcoin 100 o 200€ y arreando.


----------



## Jebediah (24 Jul 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Ni puta idea, pero lo que ya te adelanto es que si pumpea un poco, por ejemplo un 2X luego harán la jugada de dar el dato de free float, que parece ronda los 47 millones de tokens.
> 
> ¿que quiere decir esto?
> 
> ...



Fuera de los primeros 50 hay 50 mejores proyectos, y fuera del top 100, 100 mejores. Hay auténticas mierd@s en el top 100.

Dicho esto, a parte de ETH, estoy en TOMO, que después de una subida del 50% en 1 mes, aún no está en el top100.


----------



## paketazo (25 Jul 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Tras la sangría de estos días ETH se mantiene el 6X, cuando generalmente en estos sucesos especulativos BTC ganaba terreno



a 5,5X


----------



## Patanegra (25 Jul 2020)

Echadle un vistazo a esta microcap a la que le he metido 4 ETH.

DexTools (DEXT) price, marketcap, chart, and info | CoinGecko

El equipo es nacional, y algunos de sus integrantes son miembros de Burbuja y han posteado aqui en la epoca de gloria de este hilo.

No respondo si el proyecto tendra exito o no pero respondo por la integridad personal del equipo, en todo caso en este mercado de las DEFI alcista un x10 es bastante probable como minimo.

Tambien he metido bastante pasta a una macro cap pero con un x10 casi asegurado:SXP.


----------



## Thundercat (26 Jul 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> Echadle un vistazo a esta microcap a la que le he metido 4 ETH.
> 
> DexTools (DEXT) price, marketcap, chart, and info | CoinGecko
> 
> ...



En qué exchange de los que está le has metido?, los chinos no parecen de mucha confianza


----------



## tastas (26 Jul 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> Echadle un vistazo a esta microcap a la que le he metido 4 ETH.
> 
> DexTools (DEXT) price, marketcap, chart, and info | CoinGecko
> 
> ...



Después de haberme hecho rico gracias a Burbucoin, qué menos que apoyar este proyecto.

Y si el X10 de SXP está casi asegurado, yo te doy un BTC para que inviertas ahí, tú me das 5 BTC y te quedas la diferencia cuando haga el X10 vale?


----------



## lurker (26 Jul 2020)

DMG (defi) y LCX (sto's)


----------



## StalkerTlön (27 Jul 2020)

Está ETH bastante fuerte acompañando a BTC, incluso da la sensación que más fuerte incluso por momentos... 

¿Llegará el día que adelante a BTC?


----------



## Patanegra (27 Jul 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> En qué exchange de los que está le has metido?, los chinos no parecen de mucha confianza



Uniswap. No es como los demas, te recomiendo mirar en Google como utilizarlo. La verdad es que es bastante facil, pero antes has de bajar el monedero Metamask e instalarlo en Google chrome. Luego mandas ETH a ese billetero metamask y al mismo tiempo abres uniswap. Una vez que compras algo en uniswap, no lo dejes en metamask, mandalo a un sitio seguro como la MEW.


----------



## Patanegra (27 Jul 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Después de haberme hecho rico gracias a Burbucoin, qué menos que apoyar este proyecto.
> 
> Y si el X10 de SXP está casi asegurado, yo te doy un BTC para que inviertas ahí, tú me das 5 BTC y te quedas la diferencia cuando haga el X10 vale?



trato hecho te mando un privado con mi billetera para que me mandes un BTC.


----------



## Thundercat (27 Jul 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> Uniswap. No es como los demas, te recomiendo mirar en Google como utilizarlo. La verdad es que es bastante facil, pero antes has de bajar el monedero Metamask e instalarlo en Google chrome. Luego mandas ETH a ese billetero metamask y al mismo tiempo abres uniswap. Una vez que compras algo en uniswap, no lo dejes en metamask, mandalo a un sitio seguro como la MEW.



Ok gracias, ya estoy familiarizado con metamask así que no es problema.


----------



## Pirro (28 Jul 2020)

Vuelvo a notar el peculiar aroma de la vil y puta codicia en criptolandia. Se percibe un notable aumento de la falsa liquidez en los pares donde se cotizan tókenes mierderos nacidos en la orgía de 2017-2018 y en los grupos de Telegram se palpa cierto optimismo.

Si en el 17 la palabra mágica era ICO, en la nueva era será Defi, aunque ya estuviera el término más que acuñado en 2017. Se ve que Ethereum, además de seguir prometiendo soluciones futuras a problemas presentes, volverá a ser una vez más el catalizador de una nueva burbuja. Y es que el planteamiento del pequeño inversor en criptomonedas seguirá siendo invertir en algo "mejor" -y por mejor me refiero únicamente a mayor incremento potencial de precio, real o imaginario- que los bitcoños esos, que ya están muy quemados.

Sobre esa base, ¿en qué cojones invertir? Pues indudablemente en proyectos que tengan visos de poder ser vendidos a los empanados que vengan a esto dentro de un año o dos o a lo sumo tres años con un taco de billetes atraídos por las noticias sobre la cotización de Bitcoin y de Shithereum.

Personalmente le tengo echado el ojo desde hace un tiempo -ya lo mencioné en octubre de 2019- a este proyecto, plagio de Bitcoin número 1.486.223

Básicamente es un copypaste de Grin -o sea, protocolo MimbleWimble- cambiando unas líneas de código para que tenga exactamente la misma política de emisión de monedas que tiene Bitcoin, sincronizandose con la cosa en 2028 y vendiendo privacidad y "minería justa" como punto fuerte. Recientemente se rompió la barrera de *1 millón* (1) de dólares de capitalización de mercado y entraron en el TOP1000 de Coinmarketcap.

Conceptualmente no es gran cosa, el WP en ciertos aspectos es un ejercicio de pacomierdismo y no es que sea la solución a los problemas del mundo, pero ya lleva un 800% desde mínimos -con una liquidez ridícula ojo- y válgame Dios si no cabe la posibilidad de que dentro de un tiempo, con un mundo cada vez más jodidamente distópico y unos bitcoños disparados llegue una oleada de ávidos codiciosos del futuro a ofrecer dólares enteros por esta cosa pensando que han descubierto algo mejor que Bitcoin.

El tiempo dirá.

Un saludo.


----------



## tastas (28 Jul 2020)

Pirro dijo:


> Vuelvo a notar el peculiar aroma de la vil y puta codicia en criptolandia. Se percibe un notable aumento de la falsa liquidez en los pares donde se cotizan tókenes mierderos nacidos en la orgía de 2017-2018 y en los grupos de Telegram se palpa cierto optimismo.
> 
> Si en el 17 la palabra mágica era ICO, en la nueva era será Defi, aunque ya estuviera el término más que acuñado en 2017. Se ve que Ethereum, además de seguir prometiendo soluciones futuras a problemas presentes, volverá a ser una vez más el catalizador de una nueva burbuja. Y es que el planteamiento del pequeño inversor en criptomonedas seguirá siendo invertir en algo "mejor" -y por mejor me refiero únicamente a mayor incremento potencial de precio, real o imaginario- que los bitcoños esos, que ya están muy quemados.
> 
> ...



Uno de los mejores análisis sobre una alt que jamás he podido leer.
Por lo menos de los más sinceros.


----------



## Polo_00 (28 Jul 2020)

Alguien recomienda invertir en chainlink ahora o ya es demasiado tarde?


----------



## Patanegra (29 Jul 2020)

Polo_05 dijo:


> Alguien recomienda invertir en chainlink ahora o ya es demasiado tarde?



yo no recomiendo nada pero chainlink es unica. Su comunidad la pone a parir para acumular, su equipo recruta, gastan mas que ethereum, Link es la numero dos en volumen real, el equipo nunca comenta nada sobre el precio, ni siquiera cuando Zeus Capital saco un informe de 66 paginas diciendo que era una estafa. Mas de 2000 memes.


Tienen el evento smartcon el 28 y 29 de Agosto, deberia subir en preparacion al evento, y si no se anuncia staking, despues del evento deberia bajar.

Y sobre todo es unica porque no es un proyecto que crea un producto para venderlo, no, es un proyecto castuzo que se hace pasar por descentralizado para ganar legitimidad, hicieron una ICO muy discreta donde hacia falta un minimo de 100 ETH. Chainlink no es para minoristas, es un proyecto castuzo para explorar si vale la pena automatizar procesos que ahora necesitan muchos empleados. Insisto en la palabra proyecto, no hay seguridad que al final los oraculos de Chainlink sirvan en la practica para algo.

Acaba de ganar este premio, antiguos ganadores Google, Twitter, Mozilla...

Chainlink Awarded as Technology Pioneer by World Economic Forum


----------



## Polo_00 (29 Jul 2020)

Polo_05 dijo:


> Que tal sienta perder el domingo para perder?
> 
> Sigue comiendo polla roja, oveja beee beeee!





Patanegra dijo:


> yo no recomiendo nada pero chainlink es unica. Su comunidad la pone a parir para acumular, su equipo recruta, gastan mas que ethereum, Link es la numero dos en volumen real, el equipo nunca comenta nada sobre el precio, ni siquiera cuando Zeus Capital saco un informe de 66 paginas diciendo que era una estafa. Mas de 2000 memes.
> 
> 
> Tienen el evento smartcon el 28 y 29 de Agosto, deberia subir en preparacion al evento, y si no se anuncia staking, despues del evento deberia bajar.
> ...



Me parece una explicación muy razonable, meteré a chainlink algo, a ver que pasa. Gracias.


----------



## Patanegra (30 Jul 2020)

Aqui esta el informe de 59 paginas de unas scammers bulgaros diciendo que Link es un timo, que yo sepa FUD tan currado es unico en las cripto

https://zeus-capital.com/assets/The_Chainlink_Fraud_Exposed.pdf

El equipo Link ni se digna responder a la falsa amenaza de una denuncia.

The Big Chainlink Short Gets a 'Lawsuit' Twist as LINK Leaves Top 10 in Silence


----------



## Patanegra (30 Jul 2020)

Los enemigos de Chainlink deseperados, ofrecen 5 BTC por publicar fud sobre Link, el equipo Link si se digna contestar

Zeus Capital Reportedly Offers Influencers 5 BTC for LINK FUD

La misma comunidad Link te hace el FUD por mucho menos. Al final da igual, esta chapa no la mueven minoristas.


----------



## Polo_00 (1 Ago 2020)

Por otro lado, creéis que ETH corregirá en algún momento? llevamos una semana subiendo sin parar, me huele esto a 2017.


----------



## paketazo (2 Ago 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> a 5,5X



ETH a 4,9X


----------



## StalkerTlön (3 Ago 2020)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe algo de EWT,Energy Web Token?. Parece que Gavin Wood, fundador de Ethereum esta en el proyecto desde hace años. Comentan que tiene grandes empresas detrás y que viene pump brutal... su pagina web no es gran cosa, me hace desconfiar, pero están en ZUG, ojo.....
> 
> 
> desde minuto 3:26



Al loro la subida de EWT, ha doblado desde que lo comenté.


----------



## Polo_00 (3 Ago 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> ETH a 4,9X



Y que quieres decir con eso Paketazo? Que ya no va a corregir más?


----------



## paketazo (3 Ago 2020)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Y que quieres decir con eso Paketazo? Que ya no va a corregir más?



Vaticine en este foro que ETH superaría a BTC en capitalización, cuando lo dije ETH necesitaba un 9X ahora algo menos de 5X


También el año pasado en el foro del oro dije que este, superaría máximos más pronto que tarde. 

A veces se acierta y la mayoría de veces, no. 

¿Quién sabe?


----------



## Polo_00 (4 Ago 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Vaticine en este foro que ETH superaría a BTC en capitalización, cuando lo dije ETH necesitaba un 9X ahora algo menos de 5X
> 
> 
> También el año pasado en el foro del oro dije que este, superaría máximos más pronto que tarde.
> ...




Joder macho, algunas veces te pones tan filosófico que no te entiendo, según tu criterio no debería corregir?
Yo lo que me ha parecido ver ha sido una liquidación y no una corrección, dicho esto, opino desde la barra del bar...


----------



## paketazo (4 Ago 2020)

@Polo_00 si me preguntas si seguirá subiendo, pues la respuesta es evidente...¡no lo sé!

Yo solo te respondo a lo que me preguntaste sobre mi anterior mensaje, y te dije que pienso que a medio plazo (quizá uno o dos años) ETH superará en capitalización a BTC, pero esto no quiere decir que sea subiendo ETH un 5X, podría ser subiendo ETH un 2X por ejemplo y bajando BTC el resto, o incluso bajando ambos.

SI tuviera que apostar...pues creo que sí, que ETH seguirá subiendo.


----------



## Roger-That (4 Ago 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Vaticine en este foro que ETH superaría a BTC en capitalización, cuando lo dije ETH necesitaba un 9X ahora algo menos de 5X



A estas alturas yo creo que las posibilidades de flippening son muy altas. Y no solo ETH, hay cryptos que vienen muy fuertes. Me recuerda a los primeros días... empieza el siguiente ciclo alcista y btc puede hacer x10 como mucho, ETH unos 20-30x, pero es que hay microcap tokens que ya han hecho 100.000x en semanas, y esta vez no son vaporware o shitcoins, tienen uso y base tecnológica sólida.

Mi atención al 200% está en $AVAX, y luego sigo 4 o 5 proyectos DeFi más que son muy interesantes desde un punto de vistá técnico y financiero...


----------



## mathobarca (4 Ago 2020)

@Patanegra 
LINK


----------



## mathobarca (4 Ago 2020)

Roger-That dijo:


> A estas alturas yo creo que las posibilidades de flippening son muy altas. Y no solo ETH, hay cryptos que vienen muy fuertes. Me recuerda a los primeros días... empieza el siguiente ciclo alcista y btc puede hacer x10 como mucho, ETH unos 20-30x, pero es que hay microcap tokens que ya han hecho 100.000x en semanas, y esta vez no son vaporware o shitcoins, tienen uso y base tecnológica sólida.
> 
> Mi atención al 200% está en $AVAX, y luego sigo 4 o 5 proyectos DeFi más que son muy interesantes desde un punto de vistá técnico y financiero...



Sabes en qué exchanges se va a listar?


----------



## Patanegra (5 Ago 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> Echadle un vistazo a esta microcap a la que le he metido 4 ETH.
> 
> DexTools (DEXT) price, marketcap, chart, and info | CoinGecko
> 
> ...



lo siento por auto-citarme, DEXT ya me ha hecho un x5 en menos de tres semanas.

Edito: ya son x6.6. A este paso, para Septiembre ya son la cripto numero uno nacional (ahora es Aragon).


----------



## Roger-That (6 Ago 2020)

Chicharro de $BAND... arriba +50% en pocos minutos después del listing en Coinbase. Una de las maneras más sencillas de enganchar pepinacos: comprar un protocolo DeFi antes del listing en Coinbase.


----------



## Roger-That (6 Ago 2020)

mathobarca dijo:


> Sabes en qué exchanges se va a listar?



Con tiempo supongo que en todos pero ni idea de cuales serán los primeros. Lo importante es monitorizar las webs como coingecko, o lurkear en su telegram para saber quien lo lista primero... 

Avalanche IOU (AVAX) price, marketcap, chart, and info | CoinGecko


----------



## Thundercat (6 Ago 2020)

en DEXT puse yo cuatro duros, habrá que monitorear las shitcoin estas.


----------



## BudSpencer (6 Ago 2020)

Se ve actividad en este hilo pero cuál es la realidad. ¿El mundillo "shitcoin" se está calentando o está de capa caída?


----------



## Patanegra (6 Ago 2020)

Thundercat dijo:


> en DEXT puse yo cuatro duros, habrá que monitorear las shitcoin estas.



precisamente DEXT es un token que te permite usar su plataforma que te avisa de las shitccoins DEFI que van a salir y si son timos o no (en el sentido si son un equipo real o no, por supuesto no garantizan que una shitcoin tenga exito). En su web lo explican mejor, yo solo tengo el token para especular.


----------



## Patanegra (8 Ago 2020)

Ya le he sacado un x11 a DEXT en tres semanas.
Link otro ATH , a este paso me jubilo en Diciembre. La ultima vez que dije eso aqui fue a principios de Enero del 2018.


----------



## mr_nobody (8 Ago 2020)

Las DeFi cuelgan todas o casi todas de ETH, verdad?


----------



## paketazo (8 Ago 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> Ya le he sacado un x11 a DEXT en tres semanas.
> Link otro ATH , a este paso me jubilo en Diciembre. La ultima vez que dije eso aqui fue a principios de Enero del 2018.



De todo se va aprendiendo en esta vida...sobre todo de los malos momentos.

Suerte esta vez


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Ago 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> Ya le he sacado un x11 a DEXT en tres semanas.
> Link otro ATH , a este paso me jubilo en Diciembre. La ultima vez que dije eso aqui fue a principios de Enero del 2018.



Este señorc va camino de convertirse en una leyenda del foro.


----------



## Patanegra (8 Ago 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Este señorc va camino de convertirse en una leyenda del foro.



aun sigo en perdidas, saldré con Link a $12, a este paso esta noche. Para jubilarme necesito Link a $100. Las leyendas estan, o mejor dicho estaban, en el hilo Bitcoin, esos no solo estan jubilados, esos ya tienen su isla privada.

En esa epoca, como un gili, estaba en los hilos del oro (bajo otro nick).


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Ago 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> aun sigo en perdidas, saldré con Link a $12, a este paso esta noche. Para jubilarme necesito Link a $100. Las leyendas estan, o mejor dicho estaban, en el hilo Bitcoin, esos no solo estan jubilados, esos ya tienen su isla privada.
> 
> En esa epoca, como un gili, estaba en los hilos del oro (bajo otro nick).



Perder todo y recuperarlo y tal vez salir en profit es legendario.


----------



## lurker (8 Ago 2020)

Enhorabuena patanegra, acabas de entrar en profits


----------



## paketazo (8 Ago 2020)

No nos olvidemos de KAVA otra de oráculos...parece que es la moda de este mes. Un 10X en nada


----------



## paketazo (13 Ago 2020)

Solo me paso para saludar y dar ya la definitiva enhorabuena a @Patanegra . Lo ha logrado, y ahora empieza una nueva era ...tan complicada como mantener perdidas, pero mucho más dulce.

Suerte con tus decisiones.


----------



## Caligulin (13 Ago 2020)

¿Que me decis de OMG? Lo de hoy ha sido bestial


----------



## mathobarca (13 Ago 2020)

Hoy subiendo un 15%.. cryptoMADworld!


----------



## paketazo (15 Ago 2020)

NKN ha roto en diario el anterior máximo de octubre...en semanal veremos pero pinta bien.

No he probado el chat (tipo whatsapp ) nMobile, que han lanzado descentralizado y privado al 100%, si alguno lo prueba que comente, podría ser una herramienta útil para los tiempos que se avecinan.

NKN | The New Kind of Network


----------



## Alarkos (15 Ago 2020)

Lo de chainlink tiene alguna explicación? es surrealista

PD: IOTA arranca, espermos que no cale antes de meta


----------



## paketazo (15 Ago 2020)

Alarkos dijo:


> Lo de chainlink tiene alguna explicación? es surrealista
> 
> PD: IOTA arranca, espermos que no cale antes de meta



LINK Me recuerda los viejos tiempos de las cripto allá por el 2013-2015...creo que nunca me he divertido tanto haciendo trading en mi vida...era de coña, metía 100$ y en un par de días tenía 2000$

Todo esto antes de que se instaurasen bots en todos los exchanges y se centralizase el volumen de BTC en 4 o 5 exchanges.

Las primeras épocas de poloniex eran de coña, yo mismo no me tomaba en serio ni la pasta que reflejaban los balances a veces, y lo reinvertía en plan ¡qué más da, total es todo humo!


----------



## Alarkos (15 Ago 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> LINK Me recuerda los viejos tiempos de las cripto allá por el 2013-2015...creo que nunca me he divertido tanto haciendo trading en mi vida...era de coña, metía 100$ y en un par de días tenía 2000$
> 
> Todo esto antes de que se instaurasen bots en todos los exchanges y se centralizase el volumen de BTC en 4 o 5 exchanges.
> 
> Las primeras épocas de poloniex eran de coña, yo mismo no me tomaba en serio ni la pasta que reflejaban los balances a veces, y lo reinvertía en plan ¡qué más da, total es todo humo!



Joder que envidia. En esos tiempos me planteaba comprar (no tenia un chavo) y me dije: esto sera todo pura especulación, voy a perder los 4 duros que tengo por mi avaricia

A tomar por culo


----------



## paketazo (15 Ago 2020)

Alarkos dijo:


> Joder que envidia. En esos tiempos me planteaba comprar (no tenia un chavo) y me dije: esto sera todo pura especulación, voy a perder los 4 duros que tengo por mi avaricia
> 
> A tomar por culo



Cuando consolide las 8 cifras  escribiré un libro...os garantizo que no podréis dejar de leer.


----------



## Alarkos (15 Ago 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Cuando consolide las 8 cifras  escribiré un libro...os garantizo que no podréis dejar de leer.



8 cifras? Si es así enhorabuena. Yo con 7 raspadas me conformaría jaja

Solo el pensar en poder vivir holgadamente sin volver a currar uf aunque lo echaría de menos no voy a mentir.


----------



## Caligulin (15 Ago 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Cuando consolide las 8 cifras  escribiré un libro...os garantizo que no podréis dejar de leer.



Joder shur, 8 cifras, Enhorabuena! comparteme algo xD que yo sigo en negativo

3Mw4sqQWQQHx2Hp8hPnBSbiZeDNP2pHo2

3 mil eurillos me irian de puta madre para poder invertir a lo grande y crecer


----------



## paketazo (15 Ago 2020)

Pero no sabéis leer entre lineas...trataba de ser irónico ...para que yo me vea con 8 cifras tienen que pasarme muchas cosas y muy buenas...si voy sacando para el rancho ya no me quejo en los tiempos que corren.

Solo pido ir teniendo salud...el resto...ya se verá.


----------



## paketazo (16 Ago 2020)

KAVA parece que quiere hacer un LINK


----------



## mr_nobody (16 Ago 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> KAVA parece que quiere hacer un LINK



Gracias por citar Paketazo, le meti 400eur hace unos días. Estas hecho un maquina!!


----------



## Caligulin (16 Ago 2020)

Caligulin dijo:


> ¿Que me decis de OMG? Lo de hoy ha sido bestial



Pues parece que acerte, de 1,90$ a 2,90$!!!


----------



## StalkerTlön (17 Ago 2020)

Lend sigue inflándose dia a dia, vaya burbuja las DeFi. EWT también escalando posiciones de la nada.


----------



## kpik (17 Ago 2020)

Joder puse un comentario ayer y debí borrarlo por error, o igual no se publicó, no sé... En cualquier caso, echadle un ojo a STA. Es un proyecto DEFI que creo que puede pegar un buen subidón. Yo le metí un pico ayer a 0,26$ y hoy le he vuelto a meter a 0,33$.


----------



## traviskot (17 Ago 2020)

kpik dijo:


> Joder puse un comentario ayer y debí borrarlo por error, o igual no se publicó, no sé... En cualquier caso, echadle un ojo a STA. Es un proyecto DEFI que creo que puede pegar un buen subidón. Yo le metí un pico ayer a 0,26$ y hoy le he vuelto a meter a 0,33$.



Donde la compras?


----------



## kpik (17 Ago 2020)

traviskot dijo:


> Donde la compras?



Uniswap


----------



## Caligulin (17 Ago 2020)

¿Como veis Ripple? Esta en vela, pensáis que subirá mas?

Ahora mismo a 0.325$


----------



## ibson (18 Ago 2020)

UTK, progresión tremenda y lo que le queda


----------



## cyberpep (18 Ago 2020)

ibson dijo:


> UTK, progresión tremenda y lo que le queda



Yo la tengo desde hace años y la compre a largo plazo. No me pareceria descabellado que Paypal acabe comprandolos.

Un saludo.


----------



## traviskot (18 Ago 2020)

cyberpep dijo:


> Yo la tengo desde hace años y la compre a largo plazo. No me pareceria descabellado que Paypal acabe comprandolos.
> 
> Un saludo.



Donde la comprais?


----------



## cyberpep (18 Ago 2020)

traviskot dijo:


> Donde la comprais?



Kucoin, okex , bithumb...


----------



## paketazo (18 Ago 2020)

Alguno sabe algo sobre SOL?, lleva una interesante subida y acaba de entrar en el top 100. No se de que va y por el curro no tendré tiempo hasta sábado de mirarla, si alguien tiene un rato y le apetece, que lo postee aquí.

Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## ibson (19 Ago 2020)

cyberpep dijo:


> Yo la tengo desde hace años y la compre a largo plazo. No me pareceria descabellado que Paypal acabe comprandolos.
> 
> Un saludo.



Yo también lo he pensado eso, tienen un sistema que funciona y es innovador. Es mejor que Paypal y les falta precisamente la cartera de clientes que Paypal tiene. Podría ser explosivo si eso fraguase


----------



## kpik (19 Ago 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Alguno sabe algo sobre SOL?, lleva una interesante subida y acaba de entrar en el top 100. No se de que va y por el curro no tendré tiempo hasta sábado de mirarla, si alguien tiene un rato y le apetece, que lo postee aquí.
> 
> Gracias de antebrazo.



Es un proyecto serio, el equipo fundador viene de Qualcomm y tienen la sede en San Francisco. Es un POS, aunque dicen que lo han mejorado y ellos lo llaman Proof of History. Afirman 65000 TPS. Pero a final de año van a liberar más monedas y el supply se multiplica x10. No puedo decirte mucho más, yo tenía unas pocas y las he cambiado por STA, un proyecto que nombre hace un par de días.


----------



## Burbujerofc (23 Ago 2020)

Vaya semanita llevan. Y yo que me esperaba un fin de semana tranquilo...


----------



## StalkerTlön (25 Ago 2020)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Valdeande sigue explicando el DeFi, hoy AAVE (Lend), antigua Ethlend, una que comenté hace un tiempo atrás y no para de subir, nº37 ya del CMC.




Ya va por el puesto 24....!!! Cada vez que la miro está más arriba!! DeFi power a tope!!


----------



## Polo_00 (25 Ago 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Alguno sabe algo sobre SOL?, lleva una interesante subida y acaba de entrar en el top 100. No se de que va y por el curro no tendré tiempo hasta sábado de mirarla, si alguien tiene un rato y le apetece, que lo postee aquí.
> 
> Gracias de antebrazo.




Hola, Paketazo como ves Utrust, dame tu opinión please.

Utrust (UTK) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap


Y a los que quieran opinar también, como veis este proyecto? tiene recorrido o no le meto?


----------



## Caligulin (25 Ago 2020)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Hola, Paketazo como ves Utrust, dame tu opinión please.
> 
> Utrust (UTK) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap
> 
> ...



Tiene buena pinta, poco marketcap y precio altisimo en el pasado

El problema es que ahora esta bajando todo y se habla de caida del bitcoin y no se si arrastrara a las alts, pero la subida que ha tenido recientemente podria ser solo el principio si no

Yo esperaría pero la vigilaria


----------



## Polo_00 (25 Ago 2020)

Caligulin dijo:


> Tiene buena pinta, poco marketcap y precio altisimo en el pasado
> 
> El problema es que ahora esta bajando todo y se habla de caida del bitcoin y no se si arrastrara a las alts, pero la subida que ha tenido recientemente podria ser solo el principio si no
> 
> Yo esperaría pero la vigilaria




Esperarías una semana o así para ver hasta donde cae BTC?


----------



## Caligulin (25 Ago 2020)

Polo_00 dijo:


> Esperarías una semana o así para ver hasta donde cae BTC?



No sabria decirte plazo, de ahi estar vigilando, en este mundillo puede pasar cualquier cosa en cualquier momento.

Yo miro los precios de las alts que me interesan con el movil varias veces todos los dias, es mirar desde fuera y reaccionar si se ve algo raro

Es dificil y se sufre mucho, por ejemplo en estos minutos parece que ha subido un centimo y ha dolido, pero muchisimo mas se sufre estando dentro y viendo como baja


----------



## Burbujerofc (25 Ago 2020)

Caligulin dijo:


> No sabria decirte plazo, de ahi estar vigilando, en este mundillo puede pasar cualquier cosa en cualquier momento.
> 
> Yo miro los precios de las alts que me interesan con el movil varias veces todos los dias, es mirar desde fuera y reaccionar si se ve algo raro
> 
> Es dificil y se sufre mucho, por ejemplo en estos minutos parece que ha subido un centimo y ha dolido, pero muchisimo mas se sufre estando dentro y viendo como baja



Veo que sigues también IOTA.
Cuáles más estás siguiendo? Link a 12?
Orchid muerta? Hasta.30?
Omg?


----------



## Caligulin (25 Ago 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Veo que sigues también IOTA.
> Cuáles más estás siguiendo? Link a 12?
> Orchid muerta? Hasta.30?
> Omg?



Pues BTC y ETH son las clasicas

Luego estan IOTA y NEO, que son las que creo que pueden petarlo pronto, al menos una de las 2

LINK y DOT tienen potencial pero marketcaps demasiado altos en mi opinion (aunque DOT lleva dias subiendo muy a mi pesar, no se que esperar de ella)

Luego OMG me ha permitido finalmente duplicar mi dinero invertido en cosa de una semana, me sali a 6.48$ y ahora disfruto viendola caer


Y luego ALGO tambien la vigilo aunque casi mas por curiosidad


----------



## Burbujerofc (25 Ago 2020)

Caligulin dijo:


> Pues BTC y ETH son las clasicas
> 
> Luego estan IOTA y NEO, que son las que creo que pueden petarlo pronto, al menos una de las 2
> 
> ...



Esos días tenía tiempo para entrar en omg y la dejé al verla tarde, aun así subió... Me alegro que ganaras, era buen cohete ese.

Ya creo que por un tiempo me retiro de las Defi. Y mira que Neo la veía con potencial pero creo que como muchos he salido escaldado. 
Mi balance total es - 1.5%.


----------



## Caligulin (25 Ago 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Esos días tenía tiempo para entrar en omg y la dejé al verla tarde, aun así subió... Me alegro que ganaras, era buen cohete ese.
> 
> Ya creo que por un tiempo me retiro de las Defi. Y mira que Neo la veía con potencial pero creo que como muchos he salido escaldado.
> Mi balance total es - 1.5%.



Bueno, mi balance es muchísimo peor (y eso que hace nada duplique pero aun asi sigo en negativo, asi que imaginate)

Yo no me saldria, simplemente invierte poco y dinero y aprovecha las oportunidades, hay muchas.

No se si BTC bajara o no las proximas semanas, pero estoy seguro de que en unos años habra multiplicado su valor actual por mas de x10


----------



## toyarmo (26 Ago 2020)

Busco esta info tambien ya que ando iniciando en esto


----------



## paketazo (27 Ago 2020)

supongo habréis visto ya esto



lo colgó ayer y menudos pelotazos estas semanas

Ojo a DOT que a estos precios está en top 5


----------



## Caligulin (27 Ago 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> supongo habréis visto ya esto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es lo que a mi me raya y por eso tonto de mi me sali y deje pasar el tren, ¿Cuanto mas puede subir estando en el top 5 ya? ¿Que va a hacer superar a ETH?


----------



## mr_nobody (27 Ago 2020)

Caligulin dijo:


> Eso es lo que a mi me raya y por eso tonto de mi me sali y deje pasar el tren, ¿Cuanto mas puede subir estando en el top 5 ya? ¿Que va a hacer superar a ETH?



SI el proyecto es lo que se le presupone pinta que no esta siendo un pump&dump clásico para esquilmar al personal. Con lo que meterle algo de pasta aunque pare de subir el riesgo de perdidas es bastante bajo, si baja es por que bajan todas incluido the btc. Mientras que las posibilidades de aumentar de valor aun están ahi. Ese es mi análisis de riesgo.


----------



## Caligulin (27 Ago 2020)

mr_nobody dijo:


> SI el proyecto es lo que se le presupone pinta que no esta siendo un pump&dump clásico para esquilmar al personal. Con lo que meterle algo de pasta aunque pare de subir el riesgo de perdidas es bastante bajo, si baja es por que bajan todas incluido the btc. Mientras que las posibilidades de aumentar de valor aun están ahi. Ese es mi análisis de riesgo.



¿Pero donde esta el techo? No digo que vaya a bajar, ¿Pero hasta cuando podra subir? ¿Superara en marketcap a ETH?


----------



## paketazo (30 Ago 2020)

Una vieja conocida ARDOR lleva un uptrend interesante.

Si percute la zona de 0,09$ podría tener recorrido.


----------



## knoche (31 Ago 2020)

Una pregunta desde la total ignorancia, cómo puede ser esto posible y sostenible ? 

yearn.finance (YFI) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Pasa en 1 mes de 800$ a 35000$ ? Y nadie saca sus ganancias y no se desploma ? Que tipo de casino es este en el que estamos jugandonos algunas fichas


----------



## Azkenchack (31 Ago 2020)

knoche dijo:


> Una pregunta desde la total ignorancia, cómo puede ser esto posible y sostenible ?
> 
> yearn.finance (YFI) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
> 
> Pasa en 1 mes de 800$ a 35000$ ? Y nadie saca sus ganancias y no se desploma ? Que tipo de casino es este en el que estamos jugandonos algunas fichas



No se Rick, cuando alguien da duros a cuatro pesetas es porque alquien, tarde o temprano, recibirá cuatro pesetas por su duro.


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## knoche (31 Ago 2020)

Y hay algunos ejemplos más, DFI.Money (YFII) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap de 200 a 4K en el lugar 82. 
Dejando fuera casos "normales" como LINK u otras que suben como la espuma para posicionarse. Pero es que esto para mi no tiene ninguna lógica, cuando google sale a bolsa no pasó de 4 a 400 en un día por ejemplo.


----------



## plus ultra (31 Ago 2020)

Aunque alguno les suene repetitivo,cuidado con el FOMO pero también os cuento algo que hemos observado los que llevamos unos años en el mundillo, mucha gente se quedo esperando que BTC corrigiera un poco por que a 300,500,1200 etc estaba muy caro.


----------



## Caligulin (31 Ago 2020)

plus ultra dijo:


> Aunque alguno les suene repetitivo,cuidado con el FOMO pero también os cuento algo que hemos observado los que llevamos unos años en el mundillo, mucha gente que se quedo esperando que BTC corrigiera un poco por que a 300,500,1200 etc estaba muy caro.



Lo mas importante es no ir con apalancamiento y tener paciencia infinita, si cumples esos 2 requisitos el exito esta asegurado compres al precio que compres


----------



## Burbujerofc (31 Ago 2020)

si Bitcoin va a llegar a 100K o $500000 en unos años, y es el futuro, como dicen, la verdad que me da un poco igual entrar en 10000 que en 11500. 

Con las altcoins aunque tarde, me entretengo, sin llegar a la ludopatía, y cuando veo que hay entrada para subir entre un 5-10%, pues eso, intradia y a correr.
Imagino que muchos buscan el 100-500% y lo encontrarán, pero no tengo tanto tiempo para dedicarle a ello y ya estuve en pérdidas, pero volví con un aviso y bueno, eso. 

Lo del FOMO te la puede jugar, leo experiencias pasadas y son buena lección para echar el freno.

No es un gran aporte para los que lleváis años en esto, pero yo sí os agradezco hilos como este.


----------



## Klapaucius (31 Ago 2020)

Yo pienso que le queda poquito para una corrección al btc. Esos precios no son normales.
Ganas de que empiecen las rebajas y pillar ethereum.


----------



## paketazo (31 Ago 2020)

knoche dijo:


> Y hay algunos ejemplos más, DFI.Money (YFII) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap de 200 a 4K en el lugar 82.
> Dejando fuera casos "normales" como LINK u otras que suben como la espuma para posicionarse. Pero es que esto para mi no tiene ninguna lógica, cuando google sale a bolsa no pasó de 4 a 400 en un día por ejemplo.



piensa que el supply muchas veces está retenido en muy pocas manos...podemos liberar en teoría el 100% de las coins de un proyecto, pero habernos "comprado" el 90% cuando el proyecto es aun verde o no ha sido añadido casi en exchanges.

Una coins con un suppli de 10 millones de los cuales 9 están en pocas manos es muy fácil de pumpear, sobre todo si capitaliza 3 o 5 millones de dólares, ya que con relativamente poco, la podemos poner en 100 millones cuando realmente solo hemos movido 10.

Lo del DEFI ya lo avisó @Patanegra hace semanas, y acertó de pleno, pues casi todas se han marcado desde entonces un 2X 4X etc. 

Pero esto no es nuevo, en el pasado sucedían cosas similares...recordad por ejemplo la época de las TPS...cuando una coin decía que hacía 100TPS ya volaba por los aires...o la época de la privacidad...¿quién no recuerda los pumpazos de verge por ejemplo?

Ahora tocó DEFI...pues es lo que hay...como decía otro compañero quizá las próximas sean las eléctricas, o sean las IOT, o sean cualquier pijada para mover el mercado...que no nos engañemos...es de lo que se trata.


----------



## disken (1 Sep 2020)

¿Conocéis alguna coin que cotice en Plata?

De oro hay unas cuantas pero todavía no he visto de este metal, y su posibilidad de revalorización puede ser varias veces la del oro.


----------



## paketazo (1 Sep 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Vaticine en este foro que ETH superaría a BTC en capitalización, cuando lo dije ETH necesitaba un 9X ahora algo menos de 5X
> 
> 
> También el año pasado en el foro del oro dije que este, superaría máximos más pronto que tarde.
> ...



4X


----------



## ciberobrero (2 Sep 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> 4X



@paketazo el base a qué predices? Por el defi?


----------



## paketazo (3 Sep 2020)

ciberobrero dijo:


> @paketazo el base a qué predices? Por el defi?



No es una predicción, es una progresión que indica que en un tiempo ETH superará a BTC.

Cuando puse el primer mensaje al respecto hará más de un año, ETH estaba a 7X el precio de BTC, y cuando puse el último a 4X...si la progresión sihgue así en un par de años, los precios de BTC y ETH (capitalización total), serán similares.

Por cierto, he estado mirando el coinmarket, y con esta bajada brusca de BTC, da igual el proyecto que mires, que si nos basamos en el precio, tanto la coin 500 sin developers, como la coin 30 con la ostia de publicidad y roadmap estelar, caen en porcentajes similares.

Da cada vez más la impresión que este chiringuito está sustentado sobre palillos.


----------



## ertitoagus (3 Sep 2020)




----------



## Bernaldo (6 Sep 2020)

nadie va a hablar de lo de China?

lo hemos hablado muchas veces por aquí, aunque muchos no quieran entenderlo… la fuerza "dineromotriz" es que el Estado lo acepte como medio de cobro de impuestos y de pago a sus funcis.

mi pronóstico fue que las criptos tendrían el espaldarazo en el momento en que eso sucediera… e paez que os tempos son chegados.


----------



## davitin (7 Sep 2020)

La idea de btc y otras criptos no es reconvertirlas a dolares para fundirtelos, es usar directamente btc y esas otras criptos para realizar los pagos y obtener bienes y servicios a cambio, es decir, que las propias criptos sean el dinero autentico y los dolares el falso, todo en un sistema paralelo en el que el estado no puede meter mano de ninguna manera por que no pasa por los bancos y es totalmente anonimo e infalsificable.

Veo que tras tanto tiempo no te has enterado de nada.


----------



## ninfireblade (7 Sep 2020)

¿ Y cuanto oro se esta utilizando para hacer esas compras que dices ?


----------



## davitin (7 Sep 2020)

Los estados cierran su puño cada vez más y más en la gente y su dinero....esperate a unos años y verás, esto está en pañales, ni de coña está desarrollado el mundo de las criptos.


----------



## tastas (7 Sep 2020)

Cuando detuvieron al jefe de silk road se decía que era el final de BTC. Hablamos de finales de 2013. Entonces BTC valía una centésima parte de lo que vale hoy.
Hoy no solo continúa habiendo mercados en la Deep Web sino que empresas del sp500 deciden atesorar BTC.
Y para los tontos que piensan que solo es dinero lo que sirve para pagar impuestos, decirles que BTC ya es dinero en un cantón suizo y algunas regiones de usa.

Estás en tu derecho a desconfiar de BTC pero los argumentos que das son de un miope que asusta.


----------



## Aqua Toffana (8 Sep 2020)

Más allá en pañales, yo diría que aún es un feto. 

Creo que en Indonesia si te aceptan Bitcoins para pagos con zumos y demás, pero tarda horas en hacerse efectiva esa transacción. 

Hasta que comprar-vender no sea inmediato, no tiene más futuro que el especulativo. 

Yo las criptos las veo bien por ejemplo en países como Venezuela, donde el dinero no vale nada, y una cripto podría sustituirlo. 

Yo creo que al final la clave de todo estará ahí.


----------



## Forcopula (8 Sep 2020)

El hilo de criptos anda por otro lado señores.


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Sep 2020)

ertitoagus dijo:


>


----------



## Polo_00 (12 Sep 2020)

*Los 'grandes' del euro insisten en reglas estrictas para las criptomonedas*




Los 'grandes' del euro insisten en reglas estrictas para las criptomonedas



Quieren poner puertas al campo.


----------



## plus ultra (17 Sep 2020)

Todo el que ha utlizado uniswap antes del 1 de septiembre puede reclamar 400 UNI que ya esta listada en coinbase como en binance 3$ cada uno.


----------



## Patanegra (17 Sep 2020)

plus ultra dijo:


> Todo el que ha utlizado uniswap antes del 1 de septiembre puede reclamar 400 UNI que ya esta listada en coinbase como en binance 3$ cada uno.



pierdes el tiempo, aqui no saben lo que es uniswap, solo conocen BTC, iota y otras mierdas pre-2017.


----------



## paketazo (17 Sep 2020)

Ojo al float total de uniswap a la hora de tomar decisiones. 

Un saludo


----------



## paketazo (22 Sep 2020)

Interesante movimiento nocturno con mucho volumen para la coin de la que se trata.

¿simple especulación o algo más?

la llevo desde hace tiempo...algo simbólico, por si suena la flauta.


----------



## ninfireblade (22 Sep 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Interesante movimiento nocturno con mucho volumen para la coin de la que se trata.
> 
> ¿simple especulación o algo más?
> 
> ...




¿ Te suena el concepto de pump&dump ?


----------



## paketazo (22 Sep 2020)

ninfireblade dijo:


> ¿ Te suena el concepto de pump&dump ?



Algo he oído, incluso he oído que hay pumps que duran segundos y otros años.

Yo solo digo que ha habido un movimiento fuera de lo normal, y se puede interpretar de diferentes modos, sobre todo me interesa este tipo de movimientos cuando van acompañados de volumen.

Simple pump&dump, pues eso sería lo que pensaría cualquiera...veremos si es así


----------



## paketazo (2 Oct 2020)

Ojo a CORE 10.000 free float total y parece que ofrece más posibilidades que YFI... lo dejo aquí para los que controlen del tema, yo no controlo el trasfondo de estos engendros, pero en los artículos la ponen bien.

Capitaliza 46 millones y YFI casi 600


----------



## paketazo (3 Oct 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Ojo a CORE 10.000 free float total y parece que ofrece más posibilidades que YFI... lo dejo aquí para los que controlen del tema, yo no controlo el trasfondo de estos engendros, pero en los artículos la ponen bien.
> 
> Capitaliza 46 millones y YFI casi 600



Espero que alguno aprovechase, yo no tenía ni un solo ETH en metamask para el uniswap de CORE, pero cuando lo comenté estaba a 4300$ y llegó a 10.000$ esta noche.

Ahora parece que le están metiendo a XIOT que tiene 5000 tokens de float y características parecidas estaba esta mañana a 270$ y ya ha tocado los 500$, pero en capitalización 2 millones de $ con lo que si se acerca a CORE podría hacer un 30x.

Os pongo todo esto bajo vuestra responsabilidad, ya que hay que estar muy fino con Uniswap y sobre todo saber dónde os metéis...es evidente que si se dan estos pelotazos es por que la liquidez es estrecha y los tokens se ponen en stacking dejando el mercado seco, con lo que con unos millones de dólares hace un 10X fácilmente.

Lo dicho, os lo comento para que lo miréis, pero sabed que esto es una selva llena de leones.


----------



## schweiz_cat (5 Oct 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Espero que alguno aprovechase, yo no tenía ni un solo ETH en metamask para el uniswap de CORE, pero cuando lo comenté estaba a 4300$ y llegó a 10.000$ esta noche.
> 
> Ahora parece que le están metiendo a XIOT que tiene 5000 tokens de float y características parecidas estaba esta mañana a 270$ y ya ha tocado los 500$, pero en capitalización 2 millones de $ con lo que si se acerca a CORE podría hacer un 30x.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tus comentarios, gracias a ti me estuve estudiando CORE y solo puedo decir que es algo distinto que me tiene enganchando.
Lo que marco en negrita de tu comentario no es correcto, precisamente es todo lo contrario en el caso de CORE. La liquidez es total y enorme, esa es una de las características del proyecto.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Oct 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> pierdes el tiempo, aqui no saben lo que es uniswap, solo conocen BTC, iota y otras mierdas pre-2017.



Ya vemos la maravilla de uniswap y demás defis como han pinchado...comprar alto, vender bajo...


----------



## paketazo (7 Oct 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ya vemos la maravilla de uniswap y demás defis como han pinchado...comprar alto, vender bajo...



Esto de momento es un puro Pum&Dump de libro pero el que haya acertado el timing por el camino ha hecho un 5X sin despeinarse, y supongo que el DEFI que demuestre una utilidad cierta y una seguridad aceptable para lo que estamos viendo, saldrá adelante.

Prefiero DEFI funcional que exchange centralizado.

Un saludo


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Oct 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Esto de momento es un puro Pum&Dump de libro pero el que haya acertado el timing por el camino ha hecho un 5X sin despeinarse, y supongo que el DEFI que demuestre una utilidad cierta y una seguridad aceptable para lo que estamos viendo, saldrá adelante.
> 
> Prefiero DEFI funcional que exchange centralizado.
> 
> Un saludo



Ya, pero cuando se hablaba tanto por aquí se defi ya llevaba mucha multiplicación de valor.


----------



## paketazo (7 Oct 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ya, pero cuando se hablaba tanto por aquí se defi ya llevaba mucha multiplicación de valor.



No te creas, en estos 15 días he contado al menos 6 proyectos nuevos que han pegado entre un 2X y un 10X, y te hablo en 15 días, evidentemente si vas tirando hacia atrás, los hay más pumpeados si se entró a tiempo.

Yo os comento lo de siempre, podéis pillar chacho o pillaros los dedos.

Es como todo en la vida, quién llego de primero a BTC y supo esperar, la lio, y quién llego de primero a los DEFI lo mismo.

Yo suelo llegar tarde y mal a todo, no tengo tiempo de aprender el funcionamiento de todo lo que me rodea, y bastante voy teniendo con captar los conceptos a ritmo de caracol.

Suerte y cabeza, un saludo.


----------



## paketazo (10 Oct 2020)

He usado la plataforma por probar, y va bien para lo nuevo que es el proyecto.

Ahora mismo el problema que le veo es que al hacer stacking te pagan con dXIOT que tiene un limite de emisión de 1,3M con una curva decreciente.

Resumiendo, el ecosistema tiene 3 tokens XIOT, bXIOT y RI, pero recibes pagos en dXIOT, este ecosistema depende de que entre pasta y haya movimiento, las piscinas están ahora con una capitalización de 1,6M pero si empiezan a bajar la falta de liquidez hará que los precios tengan una volatilidad del 10% o más en cada cambio.

por otra parte las comisiones de gas para entrar o salir en la red xiotri rondan los 6$ en gas, algo que me parece exagerado.

Lo dicho, si entra pasta habrá vida y puede irse perfectamente a 10.000$, si no...ya sabéis


----------



## Unforgiven (13 Oct 2020)

veis factible cambiar unos kryll que tenia guardados en uniswap? o me la clavaran?
me alejé del tema de las critptos totalmente y estoy mas perdio que un pollo en navidad. uniswap no la he usado nunca, tengo una wallet en metamask


----------



## mr_nobody (20 Oct 2020)

Interesante video para entender el ecosistema DeFi


----------



## Roger-That (26 Oct 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> Echadle un vistazo a esta microcap a la que le he metido 4 ETH.
> 
> DexTools (DEXT) price, marketcap, chart, and info | CoinGecko
> 
> ...



Quiénes son? Alguien me puede decir el perfil de algún miembro del equipo de DEXT? Me gustaría contactarles para una propuesta


----------



## tastas (28 Oct 2020)

Ethereum dice que son non-profit?
Lol qué cachondos.


----------



## barborico (29 Oct 2020)

Obyte — a ledger without middlemen

No, no es un proyecto para pelotazo rápido


----------



## tastas (29 Oct 2020)

Si crees que es necesario dar validez mediante leyes estatales a lo que se hags en una cadena de bloques no has comprendido de para qué sirve Bitcoin.
Precisamente lo que da valor a Bitcoin es poder prescindir del beneplácito pap... digo estatal.


----------



## vall95 (1 Nov 2020)

alguien mirando SXP, al parecer va camino a repetir el ciclo, deje la orden en 0,2 USD


----------



## vall95 (3 Nov 2020)

ahi va, a esperar el 0,000015


----------



## vall95 (7 Nov 2020)

vall95 dijo:


> ahi va, a esperar el 0,000015



y comenzo, vamos en 1.02 JEJE +42%


----------



## ruber et impius (10 Nov 2020)

Hacen unas chapas a FWT?

Freeway Token (FWT) price, marketcap, chart, and info | CoinMarketCap

DEXTools.io

Parece que están distribuyendo. 
Esta shittie tiene un largo camino por delante aún, con un roadmap de su app para el 2022. 

Freeway Token Sale – Register Interest Now

Tomad nota:
-----------------------------------
In traditional asset management, only the price of the asset varies — the volume of assets in your account remains unchanged. With the AuBit network-enhanced model, however, your asset volume grows over time, too, from ongoing trading and service revenue redistributions.

*Simulations are not real-world results and do not guarantee future results. AuBit-networked products are not publicly available at this time and no claims are made regarding actual product performance.

Unlike simply reducing fees, *redistributing revenues creates network effects**, opening the door to big-tech-like exponential growth as *users could see greater total returns not available anywhere else.*

*Network effects occur when increasing user adoption increases the value of the products or services on a platform which in turn causes exponential platform growth.

Facebook and Google combined online social connection and access to instant information with highly targeted paid advertising, Apple monetised its user base with the iPhone, iTunes and the App store.
-----------------------------------

No me queda nada claro qué esperan monetizar para luego repartir, pero la pongo en observación (y le meto 22000 chapas, claro).

Shut up and take my money !!


----------



## ruber et impius (12 Nov 2020)

Las chapas han funcionado. Mantengo con FWT. 

En el radar, detectado por DEXTools.io tenemos ahora a SMARTCREDIT :
SmartCredit Token (SMARTCREDIT) price, marketcap, chart, and info | CoinMarketCap

Yo no voy a entrar porque creo que le va a arrastrar la posible corrección de BTC y además es una subida demasiado empinada en 7 días. 




No entiendo muy bien cómo es que dextools le da un ranking de 99 a un valor con: 


Líquido Total: $755,447.33
Volumen Diario: $5,037,560.05
Pooled ETH: 816.98
Pooled SMARTCREDIT: 86,823.51

DEXTools.io

Debo estar perdiéndome algo. Soy todo orejas.


----------



## davitin (12 Nov 2020)

Por qué ha subido tanto OMG?? Creéis que tiene más recorrido?


----------



## uhnitas (12 Nov 2020)

Qué silencioso está esto... ¿Por qué será?


----------



## davitin (12 Nov 2020)

ruber et impius dijo:


> Las chapas han funcionado. Mantengo con FWT.
> 
> En el radar, detectado por DEXTools.io tenemos ahora a SMARTCREDIT :
> SmartCredit Token (SMARTCREDIT) price, marketcap, chart, and info | CoinMarketCap
> ...



Que es eso de Dextools.io?


----------



## Thundercat (12 Nov 2020)

Yo he decidido ya que voy a apostar por el trading algorítmico en vez de apostar tanto a las chapas. Aunque es más difícil y retorno es menor pero es más estable. Y no dependes tanto de la suerte.


----------



## ruber et impius (12 Nov 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Que es eso de Dextools.io?



Es un sitio que han creado unos foreros.
Tiene como bueno que te avisa de los movimientos de ballenatos, para bien o para mal y te puedes adelantar a posibles pelotazos (o posibles hostiones por meter chapas malas).


----------



## ruber et impius (13 Nov 2020)

Na, me quité las chapas FWT esta mañana con el cambio de tendencia, pero no he ganado más que un 15% al quitar comisiones y ahora acabo de mirarlo y ha ahostiado aún más. 
Me retiro de chapero, nunca mais, no me vayan a poner el ojal como la bandera de Japón.


----------



## ruber et impius (16 Nov 2020)

Buenísima pinta con cuatro millones de dólares y 6 días de vida. 
La web está muy bien hecha, como todas. Me espero a madure mucho, pero que mucho más.


----------



## davitin (17 Nov 2020)

Parece que estamos a las puertas de un subidon en todas las alts.


----------



## elKaiser (20 Nov 2020)

Otra altcoin del mundo DeFi disparada; *Aave* (la antigua Lend).


----------



## ruber et impius (21 Nov 2020)

elKaiser dijo:


> Otra altcoin del mundo DeFi disparada; *Aave* (la antigua Lend).
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 493495



DeFi está disparada, sí.
Top DeFi Tokens Listed by Market Capitalization | CoinMarketCap

LNK, AAVE, YFI, SNX pueden hacer un x10 fácil en un año si sigue la tendencia.
Otras como DAI, COMP o UNI estarían en una segunda fila.


----------



## Blogan (21 Nov 2020)

Se empieza a disparar todo, hasta las shitcoins que daba por muertas.


----------



## Visilleras (21 Nov 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Parece que estamos a las puertas de un subidon en todas las alts.



Mira Dash y Litecoin: Ambas han superado los 80$ cuando hace apenas dos meses estaban en 60$


Edito: Dash ayer estaba en 87$ y hoy ya ha llegado a 91$ (y sigue subiendo)

Esta mañana me he metido en un wallet guarrindongo que tengo, y resulta que el valor de toda la morralla que tenía ahí metida desde hacía años (unos 0.0032000 satoshis en diversas monedas, y unos 250.0379121 "doge") que era de unos 0.70 céntavos de dólar, había llegado ayer a los 1.23 $

Imaginaos el que en 2011 tuviese 0.03217268 satoshis de BTC en un wallet, muertos de risa... ahora mismo tendría más de 500 pavos.
Y gente así debe de haber un huevo


----------



## davitin (22 Nov 2020)

Donde coño os meteis que nadie comenta nada?


----------



## paketazo (22 Nov 2020)

davitin dijo:


> Donde coño os meteis que nadie comenta nada?



La gente está con la mosca detrás de la oreja...no saben si subir con el tren en marcha, si habrá recorte para entrar más abajo, o se irá todo a la estratosfera del tirón.

XRP en menos de una semana ha doblado valor, y eso que es top 3, por abajo LTC, YFI, Dash... se han marcado más de un 50% en poco tiempo.

Los patrones no son fáciles de identificar, y claro...entrar ahora y sufrir una bajada de un 20% en pocas horas es muy posible.

Este mercado larga a todo el que no ande vivo o sea un holder de largo plazo, y creo que por eso ya pocos especulan con altcoins por que han perdido pasta a la larga sobre todo durante este mercado bajista desde 2018 par ala mayoría de proyectos.

Yo mantengo firme algo en varios proyectos desde hace tiempo y ahí se quedará mientras no vea mamoneos en los mismos, en cuanto a entrar en cosas nuevas, solo de manera puntual y pensando en un mete saca que en mantener ahí posición a largo plazo.

Una cosa es clara, el que acierte con el barco bueno puede convertir 1000$ en 100.000$ en unos meses (véase HEX por ejemplo) de 0,00006$ a 0,014$ en 10 meses, esto nos da un retorno de 230X, o sea 1000$ = 230.000$ pero es fácil escribirlo a toro pasado y difícil verlo antes.


----------



## StalkerTlön (24 Nov 2020)

Bueno, señoras y caballeros, se pone en marcha el ETH 2.0 y nos trae un cambio de paradigma con la implementación en su red del POS. 

Mainnet | Beacon Chain Explorer (Phase 0) for Ethereum 2.0

BTC a punto de máximos históricos.... se viene la tormenta perfecta del mundo cripto. 
Esperamos el Coordicidio de IOTA el próximo año (si no hay más retrasos), de momento empieza calentar motores con una buena subida.


----------



## Alotrópico (24 Nov 2020)

Tocará subida ahora de btc y se pararán un poco las alts? Cómo lo veis?

Xrp ha reaccionado antes que la otra vez si no recuerdo mal.. luego lo compruebo y las demás han ido también muy a la par


----------



## Edu.R (24 Nov 2020)

Si suben las Alts, le comen "dominancia" a BTC, pero a medio plazo los beneficios se van a BTC. Aun asi ha habido 2-3 buenos pepinazos, sobretodo Ripple.


----------



## Gian Gastone (24 Nov 2020)

Hola, una pregunta sobre la criptomonena NANO.
Tengo la seed y el identtificador de mi monedero, que antes se podia consultar en la web de la criptomoneda, pero ahora no se donde se puede consultar el saldo de raidblocks/nano.

Gracias de antebreazo.


----------



## ruber et impius (25 Nov 2020)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Hola, una pregunta sobre la criptomonena NANO.
> Tengo la seed y el identtificador de mi monedero, que antes se podia consultar en la web de la criptomoneda, pero ahora no se donde se puede consultar el saldo de raidblocks/nano.
> 
> Gracias de antebreazo.



Tienes info en esta web
Nano (NANO) price, marketcap, chart, and info | CoinMarketCap

Donde pone "Explorer" te lleva a su explorador de bloques.


----------



## ruber et impius (25 Nov 2020)

Alotrópico dijo:


> Tocará subida ahora de btc y se pararán un poco las alts? Cómo lo veis?
> 
> Xrp ha reaccionado antes que la otra vez si no recuerdo mal.. luego lo compruebo y las demás han ido también muy a la par



Yo lo que veo es que afecta y mucho a los tokens. Tengo solo BAT porque la gran mayoría de tokens basados en ETH tienen pendiente negativa respecto a ETH (en curva de 7 a 10 días), con lo cual es mejor tener ETH que los tokens. Solo BAT de entre las que sigo es alcista expresada en ETH. 

Como ejemplo, éste: Chainlink (LINK) price, marketcap, chart, and info | CoinMarketCap Ha estado subiendo en USD, pero si activas la curva roja, en ETH el que tuviera LINK ha perdido, los cambia por menos ETH que hace una semana.

El alza en BTC provoca que aumente la dominancia y se drene la entrada de dinero a otras cryptos.


----------



## Gian Gastone (25 Nov 2020)

ruber et impius dijo:


> Tienes info en esta web
> Nano (NANO) price, marketcap, chart, and info | CoinMarketCap
> 
> Donde pone "Explorer" te lleva a su explorador de bloques.



se soluciona instalando una wallet de nano y colocando la semilla de la wallet que tenias.


----------



## ruber et impius (30 Nov 2020)

Vaya semanita... 
Parece que se recuperan todas las alts.


----------



## StalkerTlön (1 Dic 2020)

Ethereum 2.0 según Valdeande:

Ethereum empieza a latir


----------



## Burbujerofc (2 Dic 2020)

Estuve hace 2 días leyendo algo sobre Zilliqa. 
¿Lo veis como alternativa a Ethereum? 
¿O sólo para especular cada cierto tiempo?


----------



## Morototeo (2 Dic 2020)

Joooder he estado mirando algo de criptomonedas, y hay algunas que en un año han subido mas de un 2000% madre del amor hermoso...
EJODER YFI Y BAND por ejemplo.. 
A ver chavaleria, donde puedo meter 1000 eurillos a un año para sacar aun que sea un 1000% no quiero mas.. me la suda perderlos, es para meterlos y ver diciembre 2021 como están, y si no están a tomar por culo.. prefiero gastarlos aquí que en lotería de navidad.


----------



## Patanegra (2 Dic 2020)

Morototeo dijo:


> Joooder he estado mirando algo de criptomonedas, y hay algunas que en un año han subido mas de un 2000% madre del amor hermoso...
> EJODER YFI Y BAND por ejemplo..
> A ver chavaleria, donde puedo meter 1000 eurillos a un año para sacar aun que sea un 1000% no quiero mas.. me la suda perderlos, es para meterlos y ver diciembre 2021 como están, y si no están a tomar por culo.. prefiero gastarlos aquí que en lotería de navidad.



no pongas mas de lo que estas dispuesto a perder


----------



## _______ (3 Dic 2020)

Quant 

Cosmos

Cardano

Ripple

Tron

?


----------



## ruber et impius (3 Dic 2020)

Morototeo dijo:


> Joooder he estado mirando algo de criptomonedas, y hay algunas que en un año han subido mas de un 2000% madre del amor hermoso...
> EJODER YFI Y BAND por ejemplo..
> A ver chavaleria, donde puedo meter 1000 eurillos a un año para sacar aun que sea un 1000% no quiero mas.. me la suda perderlos, es para meterlos y ver diciembre 2021 como están, y si no están a tomar por culo.. prefiero gastarlos aquí que en lotería de navidad.



No vas a multiplicar x10. Si supiésemos hacer eso no andaríamos perdiendo tiempo con mindundis 

Yo apostaría por los Defi's, es decir, tokens y no stablecoins. Es el mercado que más va a subir, en mi opinión.
DeFi quiere decir finanzas decentralizadas, o dicho a lo basto, "allí donde meter la pasta sin tener que ir a un banco para depositar, comprar activos, proveer liquidez, comerciar sintéticos, futuros, posiciones largas/cortas, etc..".

Es un mercado muy complicado, porque tienes que hacerte muchas preguntas:
-¿Están todos lo tokens distribuidos? Los desarrolladores pueden estar guardándolos para pagarse a sí mismos (lógico) y solo haber, pongamos, un 40% del total en circulación.
-De los tokens que circulan ¿Cuantos se tradean? Puede que el volumen negociado sea birrioso.
- ¿Hay límites es la emisión total de tokens? Puede que no, por diseño.
-¿La gobernanza es de fiar? Es decir, el total de tokens puede variar, a decisión de unos pocos.
-¿Las carteras principales están interviniendo los precios? Habitualmente en etapas tempranas es así, luego el precio está en cierto modo trucado.
- etc..

Para esa cantidad birriosa (no te ofendas) es mejor un índice, que es una especie de fondo indexado con un riesgo moderado.
Tienes éste: TokenSets – Crypto Management Made Easy
En un año ha dado un -6.53%, pero qué añito que llevamos ¿eh?
En un mes ha subido un 88% y parece que está al alza.

Las normas de este fondo indexado son:
Pulse - by DeFi Pulse (sorry, english)


> *No Impermanent Loss*
> The DeFi Pulse Index uses market capitalization for component weights, not fixed percent, so it does not suffer underpeformance from impermanent loss.
> * Cheap & Efficient*
> Eliminating the need to perform countless costly transactions manually saves you time and money.
> ...



Para comprar necesitas:
Instalarte la cartera metamask en tu navegador o teléfono
Comprar ETHs en un sitio más barato que con la aplicación metamask (se pasan 4 pueblos), como BTCDirect o Bitnovo
Transferir esos ETH a tu cartera Metamask desde el sitio donde compraste.
Entrar en la página TokenSets – Crypto Management Made Easy y conectar tu cartera metamask.
Comprar lo tokens Pulse.
Ir a cointracker, registrarte y poner la dirección de tu cartera para tenerla fácilmente valorada.
Ser paciente y estar siempre dispuesto a perder a corto plazo.

BONUS TRACK: A corto plazo, en relación a ETH lo vence. A más largo plazo, claramente fue mejor tener ETHs que Pulses.
Esto se puede ver fácil con coingecko: Precio, capitalización de mercado, gráfico e información sobre DeFiPulse Index (DPI) | CoinGecko 
Si el gŕafico lo pones vs ETH y vas recorriendo a mayor plazo, puedes ver su evolución expresada en ETH.
Una buena estrategia es cada semana ir viendo la evolución e ir cambiando a ETH o Pulse según vaya evolucionando la cartera de este fondo expresada en ETHs (y no en USD). 

Suerte.


----------



## Morototeo (3 Dic 2020)

gracias tio.. lo voy a estudiar. Pero no me quiero complicar mucho.. 1000 euros va a ser mi invversion en las pesetillas esas.. las voy a meter en la que menos valga, en una de esas que cuestan 0,00loquesea... y dentro de un año miro, si me he quedado sin pasta, adios buenas... si han subido que suban... yo busco eso tio.. una puta subida de 1000 o 2000% jajaja hay que ser egoistas, y veo que hay unas cuantas que lo consiguen en un año. Y tqal como esta la moneda real ahora, creo que esto va a ser una oportunidad.. de perderlo o de multiplicarlo.


----------



## uhnitas (3 Dic 2020)

Morototeo dijo:


> gracias tio.. lo voy a estudiar. Pero no me quiero complicar mucho.. 1000 euros va a ser mi invversion en las pesetillas esas.. las voy a meter en la que menos valga, en una de esas que cuestan 0,00loquesea... y dentro de un año miro, si me he quedado sin pasta, adios buenas... si han subido que suban... yo busco eso tio.. una puta subida de 1000 o 2000% jajaja hay que ser egoistas, y veo que hay unas cuantas que lo consiguen en un año. Y tqal como esta la moneda real ahora, creo que esto va a ser una oportunidad.. de perderlo o de multiplicarlo.



X35 si aciertas el número en la ruleta. Puede que tengas más posibilidades así.


----------



## Morototeo (3 Dic 2020)

SI SI TIENES RAZON. Soy consciente de ello. Pero no quiero ni bitcoin, ni yfi.. no me mola tener menos de una accion.. jajaj eso es de locos. Prefiero tener 20.000 acciones de district o cosas asi.. y si pega el pelotazo que lo veo dificil que suba a 1 o 2 o 3 cifras... nunca se sabe. Si baja a 0, se pierde la pasta, pero tambien se pierdo con otras cosas. No se si me explico. Bueno busco alguna pesetilla de esas baratas, lo meto y que sea lo que quiera.. GRACIAS TIOS.


----------



## ruber et impius (3 Dic 2020)

Me acaba de entrar un aviso:
*NuCypher (NU) has been listed on Coinbase.*

Precio, capitalización de mercado, gráfico e información sobre NuCypher (NU) | CoinGecko

Obviamente, se va a disparar (ya lo está haciendo).

Fijaos como un aumento brusco de volumen precede a la noticia en 10-12 hrs. 




Para haberlo sabido.


----------



## ruber et impius (3 Dic 2020)

Hubo un aviso anterior para esta moneda, el 1 de diciembre, con su entrada en Poloniex. 
Claramente, hubo también un aumento de volumen:


----------



## ruber et impius (4 Dic 2020)

Nucypher


De estar a 0.135 (+23%) en mi mensaje de ayer a las 20:00 horas a estar a +100% ahora.
El crecimiento en volumen es constante y parece que están dispuestos a distribuir bastantes tokens.
La ficha para el par con ETH:


Observemos está muy poco distribuido, menos del 10% en circulación y que la capitalización de de solo 121K ETH. 
Todas las volatilidades son altas en cualquier plazo (24h/7d/30d).


----------



## ruber et impius (4 Dic 2020)

Doble alerta por listado en exchange.
Aidos Kuneen hace 7 horas, entrando en Bittrex. Ya estaba en Bithumb Global.
Atari Token (ATRI) hace 2 horas, entrando en Hotbit. Ya estaba en Uniswap y HitBTC.

Precio, capitalización de mercado, gráfico e información sobre Aidos Kuneen (ADK) | CoinGecko
Precio, capitalización de mercado, gráfico e información sobre Atari (ATRI) | CoinGecko

Sus fichas:



Volumen de Atari no se ha disparado. Puede ser pronto:



De Aidos Kuneen no se sabe la cantidad circulante y no es un token, así que no me pronuncio. 
De Atari, es un token de cadena ETH, listado en uniswap. Capitalización enana (6.2 K ETH) y muy baja distribución (<1%). Ni con un palo.


----------



## paketazo (4 Dic 2020)

¿Alguno sigue Polkastarter POLS? , @Patanegra como ves el tema de intercambio entre cadenas, UNiswap & Cia están quemando mucho en comisiones y eso podría cambiar en breve


----------



## ruber et impius (4 Dic 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Alguno sigue Polkastarter POLS? , @Patanegra como ves el tema de intercambio entre cadenas, UNiswap & Cia están quemando mucho en comisiones y eso podría cambiar en breve



Me gusta. Lo añado a mi aplicación Radar.




POLS tiene baja capitalización y una distribución aceptable. En el último mes (23 días) ha estado subiendo a un ritmo de 0.59%/día acelerando durante la siguiente semana (6 días) a un ritmo de 4.84% al día. Ahora, en el gráfico de 24hr tiene una subida del 22%.

Su volatilidad es alta en todos los tramos (23+6+1 días) pero no es escandalosa, están en línea las tres. La volatilidad la calculo restando el valor rojo de su valor de la recta de regresión (la recta de regresión es azul en los gráficos). Luego esa resta la elevo al factor 4 y los sumo al siguiente. Cuando están todos sumados se divide por el número de datos procesados y, por último, se hace la raiz cuarta.


----------



## Patanegra (4 Dic 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> ¿Alguno sigue Polkastarter POLS? , @Patanegra como ves el tema de intercambio entre cadenas, UNiswap & Cia están quemando mucho en comisiones y eso podría cambiar en breve



soy un analfabeto tecnologico....no entiendo nada de eso. Vine a esto por la pasta, me quedo por los memes.


----------



## paketazo (5 Dic 2020)

Patanegra dijo:


> soy un analfabeto tecnologico....no entiendo nada de eso. Vine a esto por la pasta, me quedo por los memes.



Pille algo en este último dump (POLS) sobre 0,38$, la idea parece interesante, pero bueno...aquí en este mundillo ya sabemos que ideas hay para dar y tomar...sobre todo para tomar bien por dónde todos sabemos.


----------



## ruber et impius (5 Dic 2020)

POLS está moviendo en torno al 0.01-0.02% de su circulante en 24 hr y en 7d/30d, circulante que a su vez es el 36% del total. Está muy hodleado.




Eso es muy diferente al comportamiento de otros tokens, como COVER, que puede llegar a mover un 50% de su circulante, que además es mayor respecto al total (81%). 




Todo esto provoca que las oscilaciones de volumen sí puedan servir de predictor fiable para COVER, pero no para POLS, cuyo valor está desenganchado de esta variable y depende de otros factores a más largo plazo.


----------



## paketazo (12 Dic 2020)

paketazo dijo:


> Pille algo en este último dump (POLS) sobre 0,38$, la idea parece interesante, pero bueno...aquí en este mundillo ya sabemos que ideas hay para dar y tomar...sobre todo para tomar bien por dónde todos sabemos.



Vendo 50% a 0,565$ y dejo el resto para el olvido. 50% no está mal, y creo que seguirá, pero pájaro en mano...

P.D. dejo constancia que mis operaciones son con dinero del monopoli, un saludo a Martínez de inspección de hacienda, estas navidades te mando lo que te había dicho.


----------



## zyro (16 Dic 2020)

los dobles techos no se confirman hasta que no se pierde el mínimo intermedio, osea los 3000$

Corrección al llegar a 20k? podía haberla hecho, aunque en 2013 no la hizo, se pasó el máximo previo sin parar.

La corrección puede llegar en cualquier momento: 21k, 25k, 30k...quién sabe


----------



## disken (16 Dic 2020)

Esa opción no la he visto lógica en ningún momento, comentabas el previsible bajón cuando todos los indicadores parecían decir lo contrario.
Ahora ha roto el máximo, algo que se olía para esta semana. Desde mi punto de vista creo que no volveremos a ver BTC por debajo de los 20.000 en nuestra historia.


----------



## mathobarca (16 Dic 2020)

alguna opinión sobre ardor??


----------



## orbeo (17 Dic 2020)

mathobarca dijo:


> alguna opinión sobre ardor??



Puedes tomar Almax


----------



## Burbujerofc (17 Dic 2020)

La dominancia de BTC empieza a bajar. 
Puede que llegue algo a las alts, o puede que no.

Menudo día...


----------



## Skaskaska (22 Dic 2020)

Aquí no llega una mierda a las altas.
Parece que se ha atascado el juego.
Esperemos que quien sea que compra sin parar no se canse.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (22 Dic 2020)

El virus mutado no está gustando mucho a los inversores...


----------



## Burbujerofc (26 Dic 2020)

Bien por Zilliqa, otra que ha servido para especular correctamente. 

¿Hay altseason este año o ya para 2021?


----------



## paketazo (29 Dic 2020)

Hoy ha estado el día entretenido. Por la noche le han hackeado el contrato a cover protocol, que tenía una emisión máxima de 90.000 monedas, y el atacante ha creado en el nuevo contrato 40,796,131,214,802,60 monedas.


Esto sirve para que entendamos que todo token ERC20 que consideramos inviolable por que en su contrato tiene unas condiciones, puede ser modificado posteriormente sin consenso por el creador, o por un atacante como ha sido este caso.

Como ejemplo, la coin ha pasado de casi 1000$ que cotizaba a 50$ en pocas horas...y cara me parece si el equipo de desarrollo no hace un nuevo contrato usando los fondos que poseen para otorgar a los nuevos tokens creados por el atacante un valor X (comprándolos) , y empezar a partir de ahí para no perderlo todo por parte de los holders.

Espero no le haya tocado a nadie.

Precio, capitalización de mercado, gráfico e información sobre Cover Protocol (COVER) | CoinGecko

Un saludo y suerte

Edito para dejar este enlace que me han pasado...ni idea si funciona, pero por seguirlo no cuesta nada,

Altcoin Season Index: Is it Altseason right now?


----------



## Alpargato (2 Ene 2021)

Creo que el par ETH/BAT está ofreciendo una oportunidad ahora mismo.
Estoy comprando BAT con ETH. El token del puto Brave ¿Quién no usa Brave?


----------



## derepen (2 Ene 2021)

¿No debería estar saliendo humo de este hilo?


----------



## Forcopula (3 Ene 2021)

derepen dijo:


> ¿No debería estar saliendo humo de este hilo?



Y eso por qué?


----------



## uhnitas (3 Ene 2021)

Forcopula dijo:


> Y eso por qué?



Por tener el culo en llamas.


----------



## Ferenczyg (3 Ene 2021)

Theta y Thetafuel, no digo más


----------



## Burbujerofc (3 Ene 2021)

No se ha llenado mi orden de ZIL por nada y menos... Esta para especular este 2021 sigue teniendo potencial


----------



## derepen (3 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> No se ha llenado mi orden de ZIL por nada y menos... Esta para especular este 2021 sigue teniendo potencial



¿Cuáles tendrías en tu top 10?

Me interesaron las de derivados pero Fortuna de momento está hundida, ¿ALguna otra?


----------



## Burbujerofc (3 Ene 2021)

derepen dijo:


> ¿Cuáles tendrías en tu top 10?
> 
> Me interesaron las de derivados pero Fortuna de momento está hundida, ¿ALguna otra?



Ahora estoy especulando con ETH, ZIL, DOT, THETA, RSR y ADA.

Cosas que he declinado porque me vuelvo loco y no tengo tanto tiempo como para dedicarle... ALGO, LINK, REN, GRT.

Y la verdad que es una locura, los que llevan un portafolio con 20 o 30, en varios exchanges, imagino que es porque se dedican a esto como un trabajo. Y son los que llevan cosas que luego suben un 1000% y cosas así. No es mi caso.


----------



## paketazo (3 Ene 2021)

Meto lo que saqué vendiendo el 50% de POLS en CRU (Crust Network)

Me aburría y me dije...pumpea todo lo relacionado con polkadot y esta aun está un poco atrás y la tenemos en varios exchanges de los gordos...

Poco voy a perder si sale mal (he metido 500$) así que tampoco será el fin del mundo.

Un saludo


----------



## Polo_00 (3 Ene 2021)

Que os parece TCT, alguno lo conoce? Ha invertido binance en ellos por lo visto y le he metido.


----------



## derepen (4 Ene 2021)

Gracias por las recomendaciones. 

Eso de un grupo de 180 mil personas manipulando el mercado es cierto?


----------



## davitin (4 Ene 2021)

Empieza la corrección.


----------



## Blogan (4 Ene 2021)

Ukraine Government Picks Stellar to Help Build National Digital Currency - CoinDesk


----------



## davitin (5 Ene 2021)

Como veis Stellar?

Conoceis algun foro donde se trate el tema de las criptos y no este muerto como este hilo?


----------



## Skaskaska (5 Ene 2021)

Esto de Eth y sus tokens?
En teoría se debería de mover del BTC hacia ellos?
Quedará subida o que cojones? Tiene esto sentido o va al tuntún?


----------



## paketazo (5 Ene 2021)

Hasta 50.000 hay cuerda. Buscar RSI mensual en 90 o algo más.


----------



## Burbujerofc (6 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Como veis Stellar?
> 
> Conoceis algun foro donde se trate el tema de las criptos y no este muerto como este hilo?



Twitter.

El mundo este de las Altcoins acaba cansando, al menos a mí ya me está quemando y eso que llevo poco tiempo.

Pero bueno, cosas personales al margen, en Twitter tienen un "Cryptotwitter" muy al margen de lo que se puede ver en otros sitios.


----------



## burbujeado (6 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Como veis Stellar?
> 
> Conoceis algun foro donde se trate el tema de las criptos y no este muerto como este hilo?



Forocoches por ejemplo tiene un canal dedicado (inverforo) con varios hilos de bitcoins y de alts muy activos


----------



## tastas (7 Ene 2021)

Qué parado tenéis esto para la volatilidad que hay.


----------



## Patanegra (8 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Como veis Stellar?
> 
> Conoceis algun foro donde se trate el tema de las criptos y no este muerto como este hilo?



El Discord de Divad....pasaste una vez por ahi pero decias que era una "rave" 

En ingles tienes 4chan
/biz/ - Business & Finance - Catalog - 4chan

o reddit cryptocurrency


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (8 Ene 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Como veis Stellar?
> 
> Conoceis algun foro donde se trate el tema de las criptos y no este muerto como este hilo?



Me parece primo hermano de Ripple, imagino que compartirán destino para bien o para mal.
Pero a mí ni caso que a día de hoy lo único que he hecho bien es dejarlo todo en ethereum y esperar a que obrase el milagro que parece que está obrando


----------



## Thundercat (8 Ene 2021)

Las ALTS hay pocas que tiran, después de esto algún pez gordo puede que intente pumpearlas.


----------



## Edu.R (8 Ene 2021)

Hasta Dogecoin vale ya casi un céntimo de dolar


----------



## Gian Gastone (8 Ene 2021)

El Objetivo de las ALT-coins fue quitarnos nuestros preciados bitcoins; por ejemplo BANKERA que tuvo una ICO de 50 millones de dólares americanos. Imaginaros la pasta que deben de tener estos tradeando con 50 millones desde 2018. y al inversor le dan 0.0001 eth de repartos de beneficios, (sera que no tiene beneficios claro).


----------



## Locoderemate (8 Ene 2021)

¿Qué le pasó?


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (8 Ene 2021)

Ferenczyg dijo:


> Theta y Thetafuel, no digo más



No se mucho de ese proyecto pero me interesa, tienes un par de datos clave para convencerme?


----------



## plus ultra (9 Ene 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> El Objetivo de las ALT-coins fue quitarnos nuestros preciados bitcoins; por ejemplo BANKERA que tuvo una ICO de 50 millones de dólares americanos. Imaginaros la pasta que deben de tener estos tradeando con 50 millones desde 2018. y al inversor le dan 0.0001 eth de repartos de beneficios, (sera que no tiene beneficios claro).



No se si ese era el objetivo pero desde luego yo me he beneficiado de ellas,ahora tengo 50 veces la cantidad de BTC que en su día adquirí todo gracias a las alt e imagino que por aquí muchos también.

Lo de BNK me preocupa mas que tengan mi foto, fotocopia de mi DNI y numero de teléfono que lo que invertí en su ICO y creo que tarde o temprano pasara factura como sean igual de responsables que los de ledger custodiando los datos de sus clientes.

Creo que UNI aun no ha despegado como debe ser,en el momento que llegue el turno de ETH (creo que aun no lo ha hecho,solo esta siendo arrastrado por BTC) o saquen una interfaz un poco mas intuitiva se pone en 18-25$ muy fácilmente.


----------



## Burbujerofc (9 Ene 2021)

A los nuevos que entréis, hay que elegir la Alt correcta en una posible nueva corrección de Bitcoin. Y el mundo este está muy manipulado. Lo mismo hoy tenéis una subida del 136% y entráis en una vela verde y acabáis con un -40% en 2 minutos. El peor error de novato.

Veo en el foro a mucha gente intentando ganar unos euros especulando con esto y es muy peligroso holdearlas en momentos alcistas.

¿La dominancia de Bitcoin va a bajar? Pues es posible. Ahí está el riesgo, quizás no vuelve una altseason o quizás sí.

Se dice que esto va en un orden: Alt cap->Medium cap->Small cap... Pero para eso en vez de dejaros llevar por comentarios de "esta altcoin lo va a petar blablabla", mirad bien su market cap, su posición frente a Bitcoin y hasta dónde podría subir.
Que cada uno haga lo que quiera, pero que vigile que su shitcoin no empiece a desangrarse y fijar un objetivo para ganar satoshis siempre está bien.

Al final, como bien dice el título, consiste en especulación.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (9 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> A los nuevos que entréis, hay que elegir la Alt correcta en una posible nueva corrección de Bitcoin. Y el mundo este está muy manipulado. Lo mismo hoy tenéis una subida del 136% y entráis en una vela verde y acabáis con un -40% en 2 minutos. El peor error de novato.
> 
> Veo en el foro a mucha gente intentando ganar unos euros especulando con esto y es muy peligroso holdearlas en momentos alcistas.
> 
> ...



con cuerdo 100% contigo. La cosa es tener un buen stack the BTC, un poco menos de ETH, y hacer hold. Y luego si quieres un 15%-20% de tu portfolio para poner en altcoins más pequeñas y con roadmaps prometedores. Sabiendo que se pueden ir a cero, pero que con un poco de investigación y suerte, puedes hacer que tu portfolio se duplique de un día para otro.

En ese sentido yo ya estoy haciendo mis deberes para *posicionarme en altcoins con medium y small caps*:

Lisk (LSK) o como hacer un 10x en 2021


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Ene 2021)

Vuelve a bajar la dominancia de Bitcoin...

Id mirando cómo van los pares con BTC...


----------



## Skaskaska (10 Ene 2021)

Alguien tiene invi al discord de divad?
Ya estuve en 2018 pero imagino que ha cambiado de dirección verdad?


----------



## Locoderemate (10 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> A los nuevos que entréis, hay que elegir la Alt correcta en una posible nueva corrección de Bitcoin. Y el mundo este está muy manipulado. Lo mismo hoy tenéis una subida del 136% y entráis en una vela verde y acabáis con un -40% en 2 minutos. El peor error de novato.
> 
> Veo en el foro a mucha gente intentando ganar unos euros especulando con esto y es muy peligroso holdearlas en momentos alcistas.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu opinión!!


----------



## Roninn (11 Ene 2021)

Dip comprado

0,2 eth más para la saca


----------



## Burbujerofc (11 Ene 2021)




----------



## Roninn (12 Ene 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> La cosa es tener un buen stack the BTC, un poco menos de ETH, y hacer hold.


----------



## _______ (12 Ene 2021)

Que tal TRX? SUBIRA MUY POR ENCIMA DE 1 EURO?


----------



## Sk666 (12 Ene 2021)

_______ dijo:


> Que tal TRX? SUBIRA MUY POR ENCIMA DE 1 EURO?



Tron es una de mis favoritas pero me parece que para que ya llegase a un $1 tendría que tener una muy buena noticia y ser "adoptada" por algún inversor así fuerte o algo, aunque viendo los precios ahora mismo, sería una opción, ojalá! 

Yo la veo en la mitad de lo que comentas más menos, pero cualquier cosa podrá pasar. Cualquier moneda del top se podría disparar.


----------



## Burbujerofc (13 Ene 2021)

Roninn dijo:


> Dip comprado
> 
> 0,2 eth más para la saca



Buena estrategia.

Vuelvo a pensar que ETH, aunque no me convence por algunos motivos, os va a dar buenas alegrías.
Se me ha quedado la manía de mirarla de reojo y si por alguna circunstancia del destino bajase a $700 - $800, creo que no podría resistirme a holdear una discreta bolsa durante 2021. 

Como tal vez no vuelva a esos niveles, me quedo en modo espectador.


----------



## Júpiter (14 Ene 2021)

Cómo veis DOT y ALGO? En el par del BTC


----------



## Sk666 (14 Ene 2021)

Cardano está onfire...


----------



## Patanegra (15 Ene 2021)

nuevo ATH de Chainlink


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (15 Ene 2021)

Patanegra dijo:


> nuevo ATH de Chainlink



pégame un toque cuando el ATH sea en BTC. Los avispados de verdad miramos sólo como aumentar nuestros sats, el FIAT es irrelevante.


----------



## paketazo (15 Ene 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Meto lo que saqué vendiendo el 50% de POLS en CRU (Crust Network)
> 
> Me aburría y me dije...pumpea todo lo relacionado con polkadot y esta aun está un poco atrás y la tenemos en varios exchanges de los gordos...
> 
> ...



Le saco más de 1$ ya, pero creo que tiene cuerda para bastante más que esto. Como he metido poco, me las quedo de momento.

Un saludo.


----------



## elKaiser (16 Ene 2021)

Aave y Link, dos crytos disparadas los últimos días.


----------



## Sk666 (16 Ene 2021)

Polkadot un x4 y dicen las malas lenguas que los chinos están metiendo a muerte en dot.
Y ya ves link x2, yo compre caro aquí, pero las expectativas han crecido en Chainlink. 

Estaba echando un vistazo al token FTX/ FTT y a Nord Finance NORD, esta que salio el otro día pero no las veo la gracia por el momento, la primera todavía y se ve que hoy le están metiendo, la otra al ser nueva entiendo que deberá de bjar veo el pump del día que salio, ahora deben estar con el extra bonus


----------



## Burbujerofc (16 Ene 2021)

Estoy vigilando STX, una Alt que tiene como consenso el Proof of Transfer.
Es una posibilidad para hacer Smart Contracts sobre Bitcoin.
Hace poco sacaron la versión 2.0.

Está en Binance para tradear y pronto en Kucoin, OkCoin y Blockchain.com.

Aprobada por la SEC, si la meten en Coinbase podría ser interesante para especular.

Alcanzó ATH hace poco, precisamente con lo de la versión 2.0 a $0,598, actualmente se mueve por debajo de $0,5.

Veremos...


----------



## Burbujerofc (16 Ene 2021)

Sk666 dijo:


> Polkadot un x4 y dicen las malas lenguas que los chinos están metiendo a muerte en dot.
> Y ya ves link x2, yo compre caro aquí, pero las expectativas han crecido en Chainlink.
> 
> Estaba echando un vistazo al token FTX/ FTT y a Nord Finance NORD, esta que salio el otro día pero no las veo la gracia por el momento, la primera todavía y se ve que hoy le están metiendo, la otra al ser nueva entiendo que deberá de bjar veo el pump del día que salio, ahora deben estar con el extra bonus



China parece que está invirtiendo casi en todo. 
EOS, NEO... 
Bitcoin, oro...

Y si dices que en Polkadot, no me extrañaría que estén en diversificando en más proyectos para especular.


----------



## plus ultra (16 Ene 2021)

Sk666 dijo:


> Polkadot un x4 y dicen las malas lenguas que los chinos están metiendo a muerte en dot.



No veo ese x4 en DOT por ningún lado, si me lo explicas a ver que es lo que se me escapa.

Tanto DOT como KSM (y todos sus proyectos son ganadores estoy en ambos,motivo? nada cambia solo hay que observar un poco, los de siempre crean un falso virus y te venden la vacuna, esperas a ver donde meten sus beneficios y ahí es donde tienes que meterte tu.De que va esto? de caritas sonrientes (GRIN) o ATOM.


----------



## Big_Lanister (16 Ene 2021)

vendi anoche todo lo que me quedaba para entrar en una correcion, y hoy se disparan todas las altc


----------



## Sk666 (16 Ene 2021)

plus ultra dijo:


> No veo ese x4 en DOT por ningún lado, si me lo explicas a ver que es lo que se me escapa.



Hola,

$4,25 oct ~ $18,x


----------



## paketazo (17 Ene 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Le saco más de 1$ ya, pero creo que tiene cuerda para bastante más que esto. Como he metido poco, me las quedo de momento.
> 
> Un saludo.



Vendo CRU, el 50% de 4,5$ por 10,5$ el resto ahí se queda.

Un saludo


----------



## Skaskaska (17 Ene 2021)

Y por qué te sales?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Ene 2021)

Estan especulando con todas, llevo dias viendolo, inflan unas y desinflan otras.

Dos con las que mas han jugado han sido civic y distritox.

Os voy a dar un posible escenario segun he visto estos dias, ademas ha sido en las que mas he ganado, aunque ahora llevo unos dias fuera y solo meti algo a algunas por ver el comportamiento desde mi cartera. Deje compras simbolicas hechas.

Pensaba que algunas las iban a inflar mas y me equivoque ni las han tocado por ejemplo lithecoin, esta moneda la veia mas arriba pues nada no se ha repuesto del palo del domingo pasado cuando iba a toda vela.


Si meten el palo y hay bajada yo meteria todo a civic y distritox una vez bajen de 8 centimos, me esperaria incluso a los 6 centimos, luego habra un rebote muy rapido y podreis como minimo doblar, una vez dobleis saliros rapido y comprad otra cosa, estan jugando mucho con estas dos monedas y van a seguir haciendolo.


----------



## Manolo y Benito (17 Ene 2021)

le metí 100€ ésta mañana y ha subido un 9%. También quise comprar Aragon, pero no le tenían en el exchange (bitpanda), y ha subido un 34% en cosa de 1 hora!


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 Ene 2021)

Una pregunta, en coinbase solo admiten las 43 criptomonedas que hay o admiten mas pero no salen en pagina principal.

He visto que hay opciones para ver todas las que hay pero cuando le doy a una en particular pone coinbase no admite esta moneda.......

Vosotros teneis diferentes paginas para comprar segun que moneda querais ???


----------



## Sk666 (18 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Vosotros teneis diferentes paginas para comprar segun que moneda querais ???



Claro tienes que ver los pares que te interesan y a partir de ahí decidir que exchange se ajusta más a lo que buscas. Personalmente no uso Coinbase, sólo alguna vez en muy contadas ocasiones, que me imagino que lo harás en la versión pro.

Yo suelo estar en Binance, por pares, como por las opciones que tienes, te puedes apalancar, tienes stop-loss y desde mi punto de vista está un paso por delante de todos, cuando remodelaron la versión móvil, me parece la mejor con mucha diferencia, aunque a la hora de retirar y tal, se lo están cobrando, también uso Bittrexx y Poloniex, pero esto es cuestión de gustos personales, experiencia con el exchange, etc, etc


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (18 Ene 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Vosotros teneis diferentes paginas para comprar segun que moneda querais ???



Coinbase es el exchange de los americanitos con el culo en llamas, quieres ser uno de esos?

Los betas compran seda en Kraken, Bittrex o Houbi.

Los semi-Alphas compran crema en Binance sin hacer KYC

Los top-alphas directamente tradean en Uniswap y son parte de la revolución DeFi.


----------



## disken (18 Ene 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Coinbase es el exchange de los americanitos con el culo en llamas, quieres ser uno de esos?
> 
> Los betas compran seda en Kraken, Bittrex o Houbi.
> 
> ...



Para comprar en Binance sin KYC a partir de 500$ te bloquean.

Y como conviertes tus pecadores leuros en coins para tradear en Uniswap.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (18 Ene 2021)

disken dijo:


> Para comprar en Binance sin KYC a partir de 500$ te bloquean.
> 
> Y como conviertes tus pecadores leuros en coins para tradear en Uniswap sin tener que pasar por exchanges y KYCs?
> 
> Y no me refiero a cuatro duros, sino a movimientos gordos de top-alpha con espalda plateada.



Mi proceso todos estos años ha sido ser un beta en Kraken mandando unos pocos leuros y pasarlos a tether o BTC. Despues mandarlos a Binance y hacer el semi-alpha ahi comprando unos ETH. Y con esos ETH semi-alpha, entrar a mi wallet ethereum con methamask y ponerme todo gorila comprando cualquier proyecto DeFi creado por un adolescente japones en su sotano y que tiene 3 fatal bugs todavia no descubiertos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (18 Ene 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Mi proceso todos estos años ha sido ser un beta en Kraken mandando unos pocos leuros y pasarlos a tether o BTC. Despues mandarlos a Binance y hacer el semi-alpha ahi comprando unos ETH. Y con esos ETH semi-alpha, entrar a mi wallet ethereum con methamask y ponerme todo gorila comprando cualquier proyecto DeFi creado por un adolescente japones en su sotano y que tiene 3 fatal bugs todavia no descubiertos.




Mi proceso es mas sencillo que el tuyo, veo los movimientos que van a hacer por anticipado, basicamente por que los repiten una y otra vez, se ve que les da igual repetir y repetir y repetir, saben que todos son idiotas y que caeran cienes de veces en la misma trampa.

Voy tradeando de forma sencilla y sin complicarme la vida en coinbasepro y multiplico de un 20 a un 300% lo que voy metiendo.

Para llevar dos semanas no me esta llendo mal....... 

Casi todo lo hago entre civic y distritox, mientras los espaldas plateados estais matandose entre vosotros yo estoy escondido tras unas ramas viendo la pelea y pegando alguna pedrada cuando puedo a algun espalda plateado de los que pasa mas cerca de lo que debe de mi escondite.


----------



## Burbujerofc (18 Ene 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Mi proceso todos estos años ha sido ser un beta en Kraken mandando unos pocos leuros y pasarlos a tether o BTC. Despues mandarlos a Binance y hacer el semi-alpha ahi comprando unos ETH. Y con esos ETH semi-alpha, entrar a mi wallet ethereum con methamask y ponerme todo gorila comprando cualquier proyecto DeFi creado por un adolescente japones en su sotano y que tiene 3 fatal bugs todavia no descubiertos.



Comentario top


----------



## Patanegra (18 Ene 2021)

disken dijo:


> Para comprar en Binance sin KYC a partir de 500$ te bloquean.
> 
> Y como conviertes tus pecadores leuros en coins para tradear en Uniswap sin tener que pasar por exchanges y KYCs?
> 
> Y no me refiero a cuatro duros, sino a movimientos gordos de top-alpha con espalda plateada.



acabo de sacar 13K USD de binance sin KYC ni leches, de que hablas?


----------



## Sin_Casa (19 Ene 2021)

Patanegra dijo:


> acabo de sacar 13K USD de binance sin KYC ni leches, de que hablas?



para dolares hay un limite de 5000 sin verificacion, asi que tu diras omo lo has hecho


----------



## Burbujerofc (19 Ene 2021)




----------



## Burbujerofc (19 Ene 2021)

A ver ahora con BNB, si es cierto lo que se preveía, tras el "burn", se va a ¿$100?

El trilero chino va con todo


----------



## plus ultra (19 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> A ver ahora con BNB, si es cierto lo que se preveía, tras el "burn", se va a ¿$100?
> 
> El trilero chino va con todo




Que cuenta el chino? una de las grande que aunque poco, conservo algo desde que un forero en este mismo hilo la mento en 5$ si mal no recuerdo.

Yo sigo metido con UNI, se a hecho un 70% esta semana y en el mismo tiempo ETH ya se ha desanclado de BTC como yo esperaba, lleva subiendo un 30% mientras que BTC "solo" un 6%.


----------



## Burbujerofc (19 Ene 2021)

plus ultra dijo:


> Que cuenta el chino? una de las grande que aunque poco, conservo algo desde que un forero en este mismo hilo la mento en 5$ si mal no recuerdo.
> 
> Yo sigo metido con UNI, se a hecho un 70% esta semana y en el mismo tiempo ETH ya se ha desanclado de BTC como yo esperaba, lleva subiendo un 30% mientras que BTC "solo" un 6%.



La dominancia de Bitcoin estaba bajando y si baja de 60 a 50, la especulación máxima dice que hasta 40y pico... Es para pensarse entrar con algún buen par si se da el caso. 

Noto mucho optimismo en que eso suceda y los influencers están a tope con la publicidad. No me fío, pero tal vez me lo pierda. DOT, ADA, INJ, HBAR, LINK... Las que todos sabemos. 

Creo que fue al forero MIP que le leí que esperaría a ETH a llegar o pasar los 0,045 por BTC para vender algo. Me sigue pareciendo una buena idea aunque veo resistencia más arriba de ese precio, habrá que esperar. 

El chino quiere pumpear su shitcoin, ya está diciendo que si su equipo nunca se ha vendido entre ellos, que si todo muy transparente... Y como siempre, puede que salga bien como que no.


----------



## Burbujerofc (19 Ene 2021)

Roninn dijo:


> Dip comprado
> 
> 0,2 eth más para la saca



Aquí el post ganador hasta el día de hoy. 
Bien visto.


----------



## Padre Pio (19 Ene 2021)

Haced un alto y mirad esto:

*Tema mítico* : - EL PODER REAL que no te contara la television...


----------



## Roninn (19 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Aquí el post ganador hasta el día de hoy.
> Bien visto.



Gracias! Aunque hacer dca en un bull run es muy poco optimo creo.

A lo que iba: Ya esta aqui, ya llego el ATH de Ethereum. Entramos en price discovery

@calopez Estimado lider, seria posible ponerle chicnheta a este hilo y quitar el anterior.


----------



## sheek (19 Ene 2021)

Buenas gente, vengo a preguntar sobre la plataforma "Justlend" de Tron (TRX) JustLend | JustLend is the first official lending platform on TRON where users can borrow, lend, deposit assets and earn interests. JustLend是波场网络上的首个官方借贷项目，您可以在其中进行贷款，借出，存储资产并赚取利息。. Alguien me puede contar un poco en qué consiste?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Roninn (19 Ene 2021)

sheek dijo:


> Buenas gente, vengo a preguntar sobre la plataforma "Justlend" de Tron (TRX) JustLend | JustLend is the first official lending platform on TRON where users can borrow, lend, deposit assets and earn interests. JustLend是波场网络上的首个官方借贷项目，您可以在其中进行贷款，借出，存储资产并赚取利息。. Alguien me puede contar un poco en qué consiste?
> Muchas gracias.



No te puedo contar en que consiste pero conociendo tron habran hecho un cortapega de
codigo de ethereum y proclamaran que han inventado las DeFi. Justin Sun ( creador de tron) es un puto chiste meme en las comunidades criptos.

El juego de las altcoins se juega a superar a papa btc y tron es un agujero negro de para perder satos

Tienes plataformas de lending mas estables y seguras en Ethereum. Hay un post por ahi creo (nexo? Nexus?)

Y maldita sea, me siento como un bitcoin maxi cuando ponen a parir ethereum pero con tron


----------



## sheek (20 Ene 2021)

Roninn dijo:


> No te puedo contar en que consiste pero conociendo tron habran hecho un cortapega de
> codigo de ethereum y proclamaran que han inventado las DeFi. Justin Sun ( creador de tron) es un puto chiste meme en las comunidades criptos.
> 
> El juego de las altcoins se juega a superar a papa btc y tron es un agujero negro de para perder satos
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta shur, sí, parece lo mismo que NEXO. Parece bastante completo NEXO, hay incluso posibilidad de meter euros y conseguir un 8% APY que parece que es parecido al TAE. Lo mismo meto ahí unos eurillos...


----------



## Burbujerofc (20 Ene 2021)

Roninn dijo:


> @calopez Estimado lider, seria posible ponerle chicnheta a este hilo y quitar el anterior.



Los moderadores creo que están más en otros subforos, en parte se agradece, ¿será este el último resquicio de libertad? 

Pero vaya, que sabiendo que siguen controlando el foro, se agradecería.


----------



## Patanegra (20 Ene 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> para dolares hay un limite de 5000 sin verificacion, asi que tu diras omo lo has hecho
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 547864



uso una vpn


----------



## Burbujerofc (21 Ene 2021)

Para tener en cuenta... Algunas ya estaban subiendo en 2020.

Ampleforth (AMPL), Blockstack (STX), Curve (CRV), Fetch.ai (FET), Flexacoin (FXC), Helium (HNT), Hedera Hashgraph (HBAR), Kava coin (KAVA), Melon (MLN), Ocean protocol (OCEAN), Paxos Gold (PXG), Reserve Rights (RSR), tBTC, and THETA.

These 14 Crypto Assets Could Receive Big Bump From Coinbase in 2021 | The Daily Hodl


----------



## paketazo (21 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Para tener en cuenta... Algunas ya estaban subiendo en 2020.
> 
> Ampleforth (AMPL), Blockstack (STX), Curve (CRV), Fetch.ai (FET), Flexacoin (FXC), Helium (HNT), Hedera Hashgraph (HBAR), Kava coin (KAVA), Melon (MLN), Ocean protocol (OCEAN), Paxos Gold (PXG), Reserve Rights (RSR), tBTC, and THETA.
> 
> These 14 Crypto Assets Could Receive Big Bump From Coinbase in 2021 | The Daily Hodl



De una de esas voy cargado, y le dará igual entrar o no en coinbase, pues no afectará a su cotización, evidentemente no viene al caso decir cual.

Suerte con ello.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (22 Ene 2021)

Yo acabo de comprar Dash a 87 leureles.A ver qué tal me va en el corto.


----------



## bubbler (24 Ene 2021)

Vendido eth 1325$, desde 1200$, suerte a los que se keden, esta noche vela roja


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (24 Ene 2021)

bubbler dijo:


> Vendido eth 1325$, desde 1200$, suerte a los que se keden, esta noche vela roja



ostias! El mismisimo Gordon Gecko! vaya pedazo de trade has hecho tio! si te haces canal en youtube me subscribo y te pago Patreon


----------



## Roninn (24 Ene 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> ostias! El mismisimo Gordon Gecko! vaya pedazo de trade has hecho tio! si te haces canal en youtube me subscribo y te pago Patreon



Los traders mueren en la linea de frente. Los holders reclutan


----------



## bubbler (24 Ene 2021)

Ya va por 1360$, la tensión psicológica tiene que ser enorme, sí observo que las fees de las transacciones en ETH han subido


----------



## bubbler (25 Ene 2021)

Rozando 1380$


----------



## Burbujerofc (25 Ene 2021)

Traducido con el traductor de Google. Algo se entiende...


Camino a la temporada alternativa

Fase 1: Bitcoin - El flujo de dinero se mueve hacia Bitcoin provocando aumentos repentinos de los precios. 

-Los flujos de dinero luchan por mantenerse al día con Bitcoin 
Overlap -Ethereum va y viene con bitcoin y comienza a superarlo

Fase 2: Ethereum está superando a Bitcoin y escuchamos conversaciones sobre la fase de cambio de flujo de dinero. 

Fase de flujo -Independientemente de la capitalización de mercado, algunas altcoins con fundamentos sólidos Overlap están teniendo bombas

Fase 4: Temporada alternativa -Large capsse han vuelto completamente verticales y estamos viendo que las tapas se desvanecen
-Las tapas medias, bajas y microcapas tienden a bombear al mismo tiempo
-Las grandes capitalizaciones han superado a Bitcoin y Ethereum
-Parece que todas las monedas se están volviendo parabólicas independientemente de los fundamentos
-Los memes están en todas partes, todos están súper emocionados y sientes la manía en el aire


----------



## Roninn (25 Ene 2021)

ETHEREUM ATHHHHH

AHORA SI

hace una semana hicieron un cockblock quedandose a 30 centimos del ath pero se acabo

PRICE DISCOVERY IM READY


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (25 Ene 2021)

bubbler dijo:


> Rozando 1380$



Se te ve nervioso por tu última venta... eres el típico que va a recomprar cuando rompa los 1600$


----------



## Sk666 (25 Ene 2021)

Roninn dijo:


> AHORA SI



Llego el momento, después de años estoy nervioso, to the moon que se va a ir XD, espera no se vaya a pares con Bitcoin, cualquier cosa puede pasar...


----------



## Thundercat (25 Ene 2021)

Esto es lo de siempre : buscar una buena entrada (que puedes perder intentándolo), y cuando estás en positivo mover el stop al punto de entrada, ahí ya que se vaya donde quiera.


----------



## bubbler (25 Ene 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Se te ve nervioso por tu última venta... eres el típico que va a recomprar cuando rompa los 1600$



Por ahora voy muy positivo, muchas gracias!


----------



## Big_Lanister (25 Ene 2021)

Roninn dijo:


> ETHEREUM ATHHHHH
> 
> AHORA SI
> 
> ...




que significa ath?


----------



## Indignado (25 Ene 2021)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> que significa ath?



máximo histórico (all time high)

¿Alguien me recomienda una crypto para hechar calderilla?


----------



## Roninn (25 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> máximo histórico (all time high)
> 
> ¿Alguien me recomienda una crypto para hechar calderilla?



SNX - Synthetix


----------



## Indignado (25 Ene 2021)

Roninn dijo:


> SNX - Synthetix



¿Razón?


----------



## Roninn (25 Ene 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> ¿Razón?



El boom defi solo ha empezado

¿Qué es Synthetix (SNX)? | Bit2Me Academy


----------



## Indignado (26 Ene 2021)

Roninn dijo:


> El boom defi solo ha empezado
> 
> ¿Qué es Synthetix (SNX)? | Bit2Me Academy



 Gracias , me he estado informando y me parece un teme interesante ,añadiría Aave y Uniswap

PD: se debería crear un hilo del tema DeFi


----------



## Sk666 (26 Ene 2021)

Compre Fantom y estos días ha subido un montón, pienso que si se alarga todo esto puede tocar los 2$, esta "cara" pero onfire, tengo la duda si comprar ENJ.

Edito errata


----------



## CuiBono (28 Ene 2021)

DOGECOIN a 12 Satoshis de su máximo histórico. Un 88% de Subida hoy 

edito: un 150%


----------



## CuiBono (28 Ene 2021)

Eso a pesar de ser una broma inflacionaria y de que cada minuto se genera un bloque y 10.000 dogecoins nuevos.


----------



## paketazo (28 Ene 2021)

para que esperar meses en hacer un 150% si se puede hacer en pocas horas.

Queda demostrado que lo que manda es el 

"Pito pito gorgorito
¿Dónde vas tú tan bonito? 
..."


----------



## bubbler (29 Ene 2021)

Esta noche va a ser de infarto!!!!!

¿Cuál será el objetivo? yo digo que ETH 2200$ pico


----------



## paketazo (29 Ene 2021)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Yo acabo de comprar Dash a 87 leureles.A ver qué tal me va en el corto.



No sé por dónde romperá, pero si lo hace por arriba creo que has acertado con la entrada.

Suerte.


----------



## Burbujerofc (29 Ene 2021)

Echadle a todo lo que teníais en mente y a vivir la vida. 

Es un fin de semana de YOLO.


----------



## Sk666 (29 Ene 2021)

Fantom del domingo a hoy 0,05 a 0,14$

Si que he visto movimiento en Tron me ha llamado la atención, no sé si alguien sabe algo.

Y Litecoin así a lo tonto cada vez estoy mas convencido que sigue siendo un valor "seguro" y puede que de que hablar, si alguien está al día de esto que comente pls.

Menudo dos días con Doge, espero que hayáis recogido los frutos...


----------



## Polo_00 (30 Ene 2021)

Pego texto y pongo fuente:



*El valor de las inversiones, en este caso, es irrelevante*: está obligado a presentarlo para que el Estado sepa que tiene esas posesiones, *ya que los mencionados brokers no se lo comunican por defecto a la Administración Pública.* Lo mismo ocurre si tus acciones son españolas pero las comercias a través de los casos ya mencionados.




Últimas horas para presentar el Modelo D-6: así tienes que declarar tus inversiones en el extranjero




Es decir, que la hacienda pública lo único que puede hacer es pedirte que lo hagas de forma voluntaria porque no tiene manera de saber que tienes criptomonedas, si estas plataformas tan grandes como E-toro no tienen ninguna obligación de comunicar nada, ¿ cómo lo van a hacer los exchanges criptos si ni siquiera hay una ley para ellos.

Esto es un indicativo muy bueno para reforzar lo que muchos pensábamos sobre las criptos, hacienda no es omnipresente ni tiene jurisdicción fuera de España. Por lo tanto, cada uno que saque sus propias conclusiones.


----------



## plus ultra (30 Ene 2021)

plus ultra dijo:


> Creo que UNI aun no ha despegado como debe ser,en el momento que llegue el turno de ETH (creo que aun no lo ha hecho,solo esta siendo arrastrado por BTC) o saquen una interfaz un poco mas intuitiva se pone en 18-25$ muy fácilmente.



18$ Objetivo cumplido,me salgo con lo gordo y a otra cosa,dejo "algo" como siempre por si le da por seguir.

Iba a responder un mensaje que venia a decir que con el supply de UNI era imposible que llegara al rango de 18-25$ y lo han borrado. Sigo pensando lo mismo que escribí la otra vez, lo explico de otra forma si ETH hace lo que ha hecho BTC,doblar su ATH se pondría por encima de los 2.000$ lo que llevaría aun mas arriba de esos 18-25$ y referente a la interfaz de UNISWAP igual, si la simplificaran un poco para el uso del usuario menos avanzado la revalorización de UNI crecería mucho.


----------



## Burbujerofc (31 Ene 2021)

Sigo con mi Zilliqa scam pero porque hice un stacking con vistas a diciembre, desde diciembre del año pasado.

Veo el troleo de Chamath en Twitter y al menos creo que me dará para pipas.

El que me voy a perder es el de EGLD por maximalista de mierda.


----------



## Burbujerofc (31 Ene 2021)

Los que no tengáis, id contratando un asesor...


----------



## Big_Lanister (31 Ene 2021)

Quien es ese, y que valor tiene esa informacion? Lo cierto es que el holdeo de las dos principales es casi una garantia de exito


----------



## _______ (31 Ene 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Los que no tengáis, id contratando un asesor...



Asesor en HEZPAIN? 

:ROTO2: tienen órdenes de delatarte pa que acoquines a los hoteles de Moros feminazis y langostas. 

O te las arreglas or Internet con uno extranjero o maletas


----------



## paketazo (2 Feb 2021)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Yo acabo de comprar Dash a 87 leureles.A ver qué tal me va en el corto.



De momento ha roto por arriba, ahora veremos si confirma la tendencia que trae de medio plazo , pero si lo hace, los 150$ son el objetivo primario.


----------



## The Grasshopper (2 Feb 2021)

Qué opináis de Algorand? Les veo muy buena tendencia.


----------



## Indignado (2 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Los que no tengáis, id contratando un asesor...



Yo creo que se ha fumado algo antes de escribir ese tweet


----------



## Thundercat (2 Feb 2021)

Muy optimistas están los gurús de Twitter, cuando ya parece claro que este cliclo alcista ya ha tocado techo en Bitcoin.
Porque claro si echas la cuenta la vieja te sale que ETH aún se ha de duplicar y todas ALTS superar sus ATH. Pero no funciona así,¿de dónde sale la pasta?¿quién va a comprar a estos precios? El volumen es una mierda ya


----------



## Indignado (2 Feb 2021)

¿que paso en verano de 2017 ?


----------



## The Grasshopper (2 Feb 2021)

Es abrir USA y caer todo. Los americanos ens roban.


----------



## Burbujerofc (2 Feb 2021)

Sigue habiendo cosillas interesantes frente a Bitcoin para quizás ganar satoshis.

Pero también puede que nunca pase, la dominancia estaba cayendo y puede que caiga más, o no. 

Un escenario remoto... Bitcoin corrige un 80%, la gente entra como si no hubiese mañana.
Alctoins como Link, ADA, XLM, VET, ZIL, DOT, IOTA, UNI... aguantan sin irse a cero.

Vuelve la especulación de que si Blockchain, que si Dapps, que si contratos inteligentes, con Ethereum 2.0 a finales de año porque Vitalik adelanta algo de humo, que si coordicidio...

Puede que no pase, primero que Bitcoin no corrija así, pero que se va a seguir especulando irracionalmente con memecoins como DOGE, diría que sí y no hay más que ver su posición en coingecko.

Con XRP y XLM creo que algo va a pasar pero estoy fuera.
No me gusta para lo que han sido creadas.
Si se van a cero, me alegraré y los que especularon, que estudiasen a lo que se metían.

A pesar de no creer en otros proyectos, preferiría que IOTA, por ejemplo, acabase con Ethereum.

Bitcoin seguirá siendo Bitcoin y creo que la mayoría no especulamos por euros o Tethers a largo plazo.


----------



## paketazo (2 Feb 2021)

Nadie sabe si el ciclo ha acabado, es evidente que si lo comparamos con la vez anterior del 2017, le falta mucho tramo, y BTC podría superar 100.000$, pero también es cierto que el carbón necesario ahora es exponencialmente mucho más que en 2017.

Cada vez que sale una coin de éxito que supera los 1000M de dólares, no es por que aparezcan 1000 millones de la nada, es por que se derivan de otros proyectos como ETH o BTC principalmente, y esto hace que cada vez haya menos capital para pumpear las gordas.

Imaginad una cuesta que cada vez es más vertical y necesita acelerar más para seguir subiendo lo mismo...llega un momento que la verticalidad es mayor que el combustible que le queda al vehículo, y ahí es dónde desconocemos la realidad. No sabemos el combustible que queda de USDT y demás "fiat" para pumpear. Yo no hago mi ROI ni a ETH, ni a BTC, ni a USD, pero lo hago, y de momento no me ha ido mal.

Podría haberse acabado ya el ciclo, o no, pero lo que si recomiendo es, si se necesita, ir sacando el ROI correspondiente a este ciclo alcista, y dejar lo que cada uno considere para seguir surfeando.

Mucha suerte a todos, y por mi que siga el ciclo hasta diciembre como mínimo.


----------



## RuiKi84 (2 Feb 2021)

Los que llevamos aguantando y nos hemos comido bajadas brutales durante 3 años no las vamos soltar ahora a la mínima subida, tenemos Pelos en los huevos, el mercado está mucho más maduro, están volviendo los grupos organizados de pumpeos, está volviendo la moda, aún no están apareciendo ataques por parte de las instituciones al mercado crypto, apenas hay menciones en los medios tradicionales, la industria crypto sigue trabajando y creciendo, hay mucho más dinero Fiat en los mercados, si existe el smart money es ahora cuando está acumulando. 
Para bien o para mal yo me Quedo dentro.


----------



## Indignado (2 Feb 2021)

Si le dan a la impresora tanto la FED como el BCE para salir de la crisis del covid como parece tened por seguro que las cryptos irán para arriba


----------



## Burbujerofc (2 Feb 2021)

Indignado dijo:


> Si le dan a la impresora tanto la FED como el BCE para salir de la crisis del covid como parece tened por seguro que las cryptos irán para arriba




Es que me pongo en la situación del estadounidense medio...
Si tengo casa, coche pagados... Aguantando con ahorros.
Estoy sin trabajo por los encierros y me dan un cheque de 2000 dólares random al mes.

¿No lo voy a invertir en una moneda deflacionaria?

¿O haré el paripé de comprarme una play o xbox?

En general quieren que hagamos lo segundo, pero no contaban con que tenemos un valor refugio y también especulativo pero que ellos no pueden controlar.

En China les controlarán con au yuan digital ese de mierda, en Estados Unidos tirarán abajo exchanges y lo monitorearán todo mediante Coinbase... Pero no es suficiente.

En España nos quieren meter miedo con formularios absurdos, en Inglaterra los bancos no quieren cambiar el dinero de los exchanges... Pero es insuficiente.

Seguirán imprimiendo porque no saben cómo salir de esto y el que sea un poco avispado lo sacará de su sistema.

Eso es lo que hará que el dinero vaya de Bitcoin a Ethereum y al resto de altcoins.
Porque ya lo hizo y no va a cambiar.

¿Burbuja? La que ellos tienen inflada.


----------



## paketazo (2 Feb 2021)

Todo lo comentáis está muy bien, y tiene su lógica evidente, pero de nuevo os planteo lo mismo.

Partiendo de la base que la mayoría de la población mundial vive en el umbral de la pobreza, y la población occidental que posee fuertes divisas está en su mayor parte endeudada, no esperéis que el gran pump venga de los chinos, o de los venezolanos, o del norteamericano medio que apenas tiene para cubrir los enormes costos de la vida que se exigen por allá.

Al que le sobre fiat, que principalmente es a los grandes fondos de inversión, será el que pueda decidir si quiere que esto prevalezca como un mercado alcista multianual. Vanguard, Blackrock, Berkshire... si ellos quieren a BTC a 1.000.000$ allí se irá, pero yo no veo al ciudadano medio metiendo aquí los ahorros sin el conocimiento necesario.

Solo mirad los medios especializados en España ... 4 foros con 200 frikis a lo sumo que hablan de cosas como polkadot, ripple, monero, uniswap... que ni el 1% de la población tienen puta idea de lo que es.

Sed realistas y entended que la gente no mueve el mundo, es el dinero, y ese, está en las manos de un 5% de la población mundial, y de ese 5%, quizá ni el 0,1% le interese que esto triunfe, pues ellos ya han triunfado.

No obstante, saben que el único modo de resetear el sistema es siendo ellos los emisores o poseedores de riqueza, y el fiat, es solo un cadaver andante como bien afirmáis.


----------



## Burbujerofc (2 Feb 2021)

Quizás Bitcoin no suba nunca a 1.000.000 de dólares. Ni ninguna altcoin llegue a 50,000 etc...

Pero, ¿es ese el verdadero objetivo?
¿O lo es descentralizar las finanzas?

Si seguimos dependiendo de reguladores, da igual que esto se dispare a los cielos.

El verdadero propósito no es bancarizar a los que no tienen acceso a un banco. Sino que nadie dependa de los bancos.


----------



## Burbujerofc (2 Feb 2021)

Por cierto @Indignado creo que dijiste algo de un hilo sobre DeFi.

Recuerdo que había uno centrado en uniswap pero no le hicieron seguimiento.

Me interesan más las Dapps y sí que sigo a algunos Youtubers sobre cosas tipo NFT.

La DeFi en Ethereum me parece interesante pero creo que hay foreros que la siguen más de cerca, más allá de la especulación.

Las alternativas a Ethereum las veo incluso mas especulativas.

IOTA la dejé de seguir hasta el coordicidio.

Por mi parte estoy más centrado en las sidechains de Bitcoin.


Edit: este es el forero a seguir

DeFi 2.0: Blockchain de Terra

Edito:
También dejo este vídeo. Me parece interesante para este momento por el que estamos pasando. 

En inglés con subtítulos en español


----------



## paketazo (2 Feb 2021)

Si polkadot sigue su roadmap y logra atraer developers sobre su cadena, ETH lo va a pasar relativamente mal.

Lo que tiene ETH es que como BTC, ha sido la primera en ofrecer contratos inteligentes, pero ahora mismo es un puto dinosaurio viejo y pesado, pero ojo, todavía funciona aun que no eficientemente, si logran implementar este año lo prometido y bajar comisiones pues ganará mucho, pero seguirá sin ofrecer cadenas cruzadas fuera de erc20

Yo este 2021 no le sacaría ojo a DOT, para bien o para mal.

Técnicamente si rompe 20$ entrará mucho dinero.


----------



## Burbujerofc (2 Feb 2021)

Otro sobre el que leía el año pasado era Avalanche. Supuestamente iba a pegar fuerte.

Avalanche (AVAX) Public Sale: Info Page | Avalanche


----------



## Burbujerofc (2 Feb 2021)

Los pares VET/BTC y LINK/BTC me están tentando muchísimo viendo esta subida de ETH...



VET0,00000079 BTC-2.1%-5.1%-14.7%


LINK0,00065271 BTC-0.4%-1.3%-11.1%


----------



## tastas (4 Feb 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> ya parece claro que este cliclo alcista ya ha tocado techo en Bitcoin.



LOL


----------



## Manolo y Benito (4 Feb 2021)

Pues en BTC no sé, pero yo metí "picos" en 12 Altcoins y todas subiendo. La que más UMA, que ayer tarde metí 100 eurillos porque parecía que iba a despuntar, tenía un 35% de subida en 24h, y ahora lleva 120%!

Yo soy nuevo en esto, pero joder! de momento mucha suerte. En donde llevo mas pasta es en ETH que compré casi en máximos la semana pasada y ahora para arriba también. 

A ver lo que dura la suerte, porque esto tendrá que parar en algún momento y mas de una se pegará la hostia.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Feb 2021)

Como cojones vale la moneda esa maker casi 2000 euracos ??? que tiene esa moneda ???

Esto que pollas es, especular y punto ???

Por cierto veo la moneda esta la year finance en 26000, esto me hace pensar que bitcoin ira para abajo, suelen estar al mismo ritmo y ahora se han separado mas de la cuenta.


----------



## stuka (5 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Como cojones vale la moneda esa maker casi 2000 euracos ??? que tiene esa moneda ???
> 
> Esto que pollas es, especular y punto ???
> 
> Por cierto veo la moneda esta la year finance en 26000, esto me hace pensar que bitcoin ira para abajo, suelen estar al mismo ritmo y ahora se han separado mas de la cuenta.




Hacía tiempo que no te veía, psicópata de la gran perra.

¿Estabas follando efebos a cambio de tu morralla de plata?...¿la morralla esa que iba a subir a mil millones, Gran Inversor chaletero?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Feb 2021)

stuka dijo:


> Hacía tiempo que no te veía, psicópata de la gran perra.
> 
> ¿Estabas follando efebos a cambio de tu morralla de plata?...¿la morralla esa que iba a subir a mil millones, Gran Inversor chaletero?



Eres muy pesada, no tienes plata, no tienes bitcoin, no tienes oro, no tienes pisos para alquilar a precio nunca mejor dicho de oro a estudiantes, bueno mejor dicho a sus padres que son quien pagan.

Pero aqui sigues insultando y rabiando por donde quiera que me ves.

Por lo tanto solo cabria decir, Ladras, luego cabalgamos.

Una cosilla si te digo, no tienes nada material pero tampoco tienes nada moral, para insultarme recurres a insultar a una mujer, una mujer que a diferencia de las nuevas feministas si se dedico en vida a ayudar a muchisimas mujeres, menuda retrasada debes ser, anda tomate el loracepan y ve a dormir.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Feb 2021)

Pero ha estado por encima de bitcoin hasta hace poco y luego ha mantenido siempre el mismo margen de diferencia cuando bitcoin la supero, en estos momentos es cuando mas diferencia veo tras estar viendo que los movimientos entre ellas eran correlativos.

Lo de market a casi 2000 euros como puede ser ? estuve apunto de meter a esa moneda mucho antes de la subida y la deje, tampoco puedo estar en todas las guerras y las subidas me llegaron mas rapido de lo que yo habria deseado.


----------



## stuka (5 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Eres muy pesada, no tienes plata, no tienes bitcoin, no tienes oro, no tienes pisos para alquilar a precio nunca mejor dicho de oro a estudiantes, bueno mejor dicho a sus padres que son quien pagan.
> 
> Pero aqui sigues insultando y rabiando por donde quiera que me ves.
> 
> ...




¡JAJAJAJAJAJA! HAS SUPERADO ELTEST, MALDITO PSICÓPATA.

Sabía que recurrirías a tu mamita (largamente con muerte anunciada). Tus papis siguen vivos y soportando al monstruo que han creado.

Eres un psicópata de libro. Además de típico andaluz, pajarero, analfabeto, putero, fantasma y mil cosas más.

SERÍAS MASÓN SI NO LES DIERAS ASCO.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Feb 2021)

stuka dijo:


> ¡JAJAJAJAJAJA! HAS SUPERADO ELTEST, MALDITO PSICÓPATA.
> 
> Sabía que recurrirías a tu mamita (largamente con muerte anunciada). Tus papis siguen vivos y soportando al monstruo que han creado.
> 
> ...



Venga tomate la pastillita y a dormir.

Pones andaluz y putero despectivamente como si eso fueran insultos........ en realidad con esos apelativos me engrandeces.

Anda tomate la pastillita y la tila, veras como mañana te levanas con mejor humor y no tienes que estar en un foro insultando a alguien a quien no conoces asi como a su madre, la cual ya no esta aqui, pero a la que aun a pesar de tus insultos le voy a pedir si puede que te ayude, a ella le gustaba ayudar a muchachas en lo que podia, seguramente tu necesitas mucha ayuda, le pedire por ti .....


----------



## stuka (5 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Venga tomate la pastillita y a dormir.
> 
> Pones andaluz y putero despectivamente como si eso fueran insultos........ en realidad con esos apelativos me engrandeces.
> 
> Anda tomate la pastillita y la tila, veras como mañana te levanas con mejor humor y no tienes que estar en un foro insultando a alguien a quien no conoces asi como a su madre, la cual ya no esta aqui, pero a la que aun a pesar de tus insultos le voy a pedir si puede que te ayude, a ella le gustaba ayudar a muchachas en lo que podia, seguramente tu necesitas mucha ayuda, le pedire por ti .....




Deja ya el rol de desvalido hijito huérfano, huele a putrefacción y da risa.


Deja también de ampararte en la tribu, andaluza en este caso, resulta infantil y primario. Por eso he mencionado “típico andaluz”, referente al estereotipo al uso. Ya sé que hay andaluces dignos...pero no eres tú.

Cumples TODAS las claves de psicópata Premium.

No, no lo hago por “ayudarte”. La principal premisa de un psicópata es que no se le puede “ayudar”. Los hijos de puta (¡venga tarado, sal otra vez con tu santa mamita!) están muy satisfechos de sí mismos y no quieren cambiar, aunque no puedan.

Para tus palmeros, recordarles que aquí siempre se han echado pestes de los langostos esclavistas...Pero sale un paradigma como tú...y adoran al *becerro *de oro, porque quisieran hacer lo mismo.


PUTA BURBUJA.INFO Y PUTA HUMANIDAD.


El culpable no eres tú. Un escorpión no ha elegido ser como es. La culpa es de los mierdas que lo idolatran.


----------



## stuka (5 Feb 2021)

RESPECTO A TU AVATAR:




*"Personalidad*

_Shaka es un personaje que destaca por su serenidad y sabiduría, comprendiendo la fisiología del hombre y el mundo a la perfección. Muestra actitudes de *arrogancia*, superioridad, *y sobre todo, de fanfarronería y soberbia* en sus combates c*ontra seres que considere inferiores a él*, como Santos de Bronce o Specters de baja categoría. A pesar de su tranquilidad*, Shaka es un hombre que llega a molestarse con facilidad y actuar con crueldad *como se mostró en su encuentro con Ikki*; *además de que* carece totalmente de piedad.*_


Sólo coincides en lo que está resaltado. AHÍ LO CLAVAN.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Feb 2021)

stuka dijo:


> Deja ya el rol de desvalido hijito huérfano, huele a putrefacción y da risa.
> 
> 
> Deja también de ampararte en la tribu, andaluza en este caso, resulta infantil y primario. Por eso he mencionado “típico andaluz”, referente al estereotipo al uso. Ya sé que hay andaluces dignos...pero no eres tú.
> ...




Anda a dormir ya te dije que si querias en verano te hacia un tour por todos mis pisos siempre y cuando seas delgada, es la unica condicion que pongo, si no lo estas tienes hasta julio para ponerte en forma, tener sobrepeso no es bueno para la salud.

Tomate algo y tranquilizate.

Voy a pedir por ti tambien a las animas benditas, estoy viendo que te hace falta mucha ayuda, tranquilizate.

Aqui no vas a solucionar tus problemas, intenta dormir antes, ve a echar curriculum, intenta encontrar trabajo, apuntate a un gimnasio por las tardes, sociabiliza con personas de tu entorno, por mucho que entres aqui a insultarme no vas a conseguir nada, necesitas ayuda, yo solo puedo rezar por ti pero con eso no sera suficiente, intenta poner algo de tu parte.


----------



## stuka (5 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Anda a dormir ya te dije que si querias en verano te hacia un tour por todos mis pisos siempre y cuando seas delgada, es la unica condicion que pongo, si no lo estas tienes hasta julio para ponerte en forma, tener sobrepeso no es bueno para la salud.
> 
> Tomate algo y tranquilizate.
> 
> ...




Además de psicópata eres poco inteligente (cosa rara). Te ha tocado todo, hijo.

Resulta que intentabas hacerte la víctima entre los colectivos de hijitos huérfanos y pobres andaluces menospreciados...Y ahora atacas al colectivo femenino de un modo atroz, caní y carpetovetónico.

Muchas luces no tienes. Espero que no seas electricista.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Feb 2021)

stuka dijo:


> Además de psicópata eres poco inteligente (cosa rara). Te ha tocado todo, hijo.
> 
> Resulta que intentabas hacerte la víctima entre los colectivos de hijitos huérfanos y pobres andaluces menospreciados...Y ahora atacas al colectivo femenino de un modo atroz, caní y carpetovetónico.
> 
> Muchas luces no tienes. Espero que no seas electricista.




Si lo era........ bueno mas o menos............

Afortunadamente entre pisos, criptos, oros, platas....... pues deje de trabajar hace mas de 10 años.

Estas muy mal de la cabeza, ya te he dicho que soy putero y Granadino, de momento ninguna de estas dos cosas es ilegal, yo no escondo ninguna de estas dos condiciones ni en mi vida real, es motivo de orgullo para mi.

Yo no ataco al colectivo femenino, lo atacas tu insultando a la madre de un forero, madre que ademas ya no esta aqui, pero como te he dicho no te preocupes, rezare por ti y espero te puedan ayudar y echar una mano.

Deja de soltar tonterias y tomate la tila que eres muy pesada, no te contesto mas, estoy ensuciando este hilo contestandote a tus tonterias, si quieres abre un hilo para insultarme por algun subforo y ya si eso te contesto alli.............

Ya lo ultimo, has puesto esto, te voy a buscar que yo tambien se copiar y pegar lo que eres tras tu... ´´PUTA BURBUJA.INFO Y PUTA HUMANIDAD.´´

La misantropía es una disposición psicológica que está definida por el rechazo y el menosprecio a la especie humana en general. De hecho, *etimológicamente este término significa odio al ser humano*.

Es decir, que las personas misántropas no sienten aversión por un grupo específico de personas, por amplio que sea, sino por todo el colectivo de personas humanas en general, incluyendo a los individuos que no se conoce y que no se va a conocer.


Ale no te contesto mas en este hilo, duerme, descansa y tomate la medicacion.


----------



## stuka (5 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Si lo era........ bueno mas o menos............
> 
> Afortunadamente entre pisos, criptos, oros, platas....... pues deje de trabajar hace mas de 10 años.
> 
> ...



_"La misantropía es una disposición psicológica que está definida por el rechazo y el menosprecio a la especie humana en general. De hecho, *etimológicamente este término significa odio al ser humano*."_

Por fin te sinceras. Lo cual valoro, aunque a un psicópata eso le dé igual. Te imagino a alguien así, pero en feo y granudo:




Reservoir Dogs (1992)


----------



## stuka (5 Feb 2021)

stuka dijo:


> Hacía tiempo que no te veía, psicópata de la gran perra.
> 
> ¿Estabas follando efebos a cambio de tu morralla de plata?...*¿la morralla esa que iba a subir a mil millones, Gran Inversor chaletero?*





stuka dijo:


> RESPECTO A TU AVATAR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿Te creés que puedes soslayar las preguntas clave yéndote por los cerros de Úbeda? ¿Crées que me vas a hacer olvidar lo importante? ¿Qué opinas de todo lo anterior?

Venga...deja ya de mentar a tu mamita, lamentable psicópata.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Feb 2021)

Hoy estan subiendo muchas un 100% y la que dije anoche maker ya a 2500 euros, que es esto ??

Que sentido tienen esas subidas tan bestias ?

Es que son casi todas las monedillas estas.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Hoy estan subiendo muchas un 100% y la que dije anoche maker ya a 2500 euros, que es esto ??
> 
> Que sentido tienen esas subidas tan bestias ?
> 
> Es que son casi todas las monedillas estas.



Son monedas de baja capitalización que son fácilmente manipulables. Ya corregirán la subida.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Feb 2021)

Entonces recomendais sacar ya los beneficios y dejarlos en cartera ?

No tengo mucho, he ido sacando a cartera cada vez que alguna me ha subido mucha, por ejemplo XRP que ha sido a la que mas le he sacado, pero mi cartera ha doblado, lo que deje en ella, tenia una media de 300 euros por moneda, solo meti a las pequeñas.

Nucypher creo que me ha doblado o mas.

The graph igual, OX creo que ha superado el doble, kyber network tambien, bancor network tambien, ren tambien.

Algorand tendre un 80% mas de lo que meti.

Loopring un 70%

Orchid un 60.

basic attention un 40 

Dai esta igual.

Celo ya saque beneficios, civic tambien y distritox tambien, a estas ultimas les habia metido mas y me daba cosa perderlo, ademas estuve jugando con las dos ultimas vendiendo en subida y comprando en bajada.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Son monedas de baja capitalización que son fácilmente manipulables. Ya corregirán la subida.




De las que tenia compradas han subido todas menos una, es demasiado increible, esta noche voy a mirar y voy a empezar a sacar antes de que esto se unda, pero claro igual sube........... como minimo sacare lo que meti y dejo los beneficios, luego me entretendre en ir mirando.

Me voy a comprarme un par de reetbool que esta noche voy a estar entretenido.

Por cierto a ethereum le iba a meter la noche que bajo a 700 euros pero no estuve fino................ aun asi al final ha sido lo mismo por que las otras me han doblado.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (5 Feb 2021)

Pero si les estoy sacando el dineral,. como no voy a tener estomago, pero prefiero ir cogiendo beneficios y comprando en caidas para volver a coger beneficios que lo de holdear hasta la muerte.

Hombre no creo que otra vez llegue el bitcoin a esos 3000, tendrian que putearnos como el año pasado y que las vacunas no sirvan, que aparezcan otros 10 virus mortales con cepas indestructibles........ bueno si.. podria ocurrir ......... parece que es lo que quieren.


----------



## paketazo (5 Feb 2021)

Demasiados ya esperando que todo se vaya al carajo... no se Rick... yo no lo sacaría todo ahora ni de coña, pero puedo estar totalmente equivocado.


----------



## danjian (5 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Demasiados ya esperando que todo se vaya al carajo... no se Rick... yo no lo sacaría todo ahora ni de coña, pero puedo estar totalmente equivocado.



Al carajo no, pero Bitcoin ya se sabe que va por ciclos y las subidas en vertical como esta siempre acaban corrigiendo, creo que todos se acuerdan de 2018 pero esa solo fue una de tantos moon&dump que ha habido.


----------



## paketazo (5 Feb 2021)

danjian dijo:


> Al carajo no, pero Bitcoin ya se sabe que va por ciclos y las subidas en vertical como esta siempre acaban corrigiendo, creo que todos se acuerdan de 2018 pero esa solo fue una de tantos moon&dump que ha habido.



Si lo equiparas al 2017/2018 tienes que ver los tiempos y la duración del ciclo.

La temporada altcoin duró más de un mes y se vieron muchos 10X

¿pasará ahora lo mismo?

evidentemente, no, sería demasiado fácil y nadie va a ser el último idiota es salirse ante la duda de un batacazo... pero...

A dónde irá la pasta de toda la morralla DEFI que se ha colado estos meses salvando excepciones ¿a ETH como pasarela, a BTC como resguardo, o a estable coin ?

por que podría pasar que al salirse a ETH el aumento de la demanda la dispare mucho más, lo mismo para BTC... y que me dices de proyectos con un uso claro a día de hoy, quizá también atraigan ese dinero cuando defi empiece a deshincharse.

No hay bola de cristal, lo que sí está claro que es más sencillo hacer un ROI que garantice tranquilidad y ver lo que sucede con ese seguro ya en mano...meter aquí ahora los ahorros de una vida puede solucionártela o jodértela

Y si BTC no cae se hace mainstream y la próxima gran bajada es de por ejemplo 150.000$ a 80.000$??

Y si ETH va a 3000 y retrocede a 2000

Lo dicho...demasiadas dudas para jugar con dinero que necesario para otros menesteres.


----------



## MIP (5 Feb 2021)

Patanegra dijo:


> acabo de sacar 13K USD de binance sin KYC ni leches, de que hablas?



Hablo de memoria pero creo que hasta 2 BTC puedes tirar sin kyc. Aunque a mi me lo pidio nada mas entrar, y no recuerdo haber movido esos 2 btc en menos de 24h


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Feb 2021)

Que opinais de ADA ?....(La Colau, no eh....) meteriais algun dinerillo ?....o me aconsejais alguna otra (Monero etc..,)


----------



## sdPrincBurb (5 Feb 2021)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Que opinais de ADA ?....(La Colau, no eh....) meteriais algun dinerillo ?....o me aconsejais alguna otra (Monero etc..,)



En máximos? No way...


----------



## stuka (6 Feb 2021)

stuka dijo:


> RESPECTO A TU AVATAR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stuka (6 Feb 2021)

Tu futuro es este; lo sabes.


----------



## The Grasshopper (6 Feb 2021)

Qué os parece Chainlink? Entre a 20,40 y me parece que tiene mucho recorrido. Hace más de un 100% en un mes.


----------



## pldordyuk (6 Feb 2021)

Se trasca la magedia


----------



## Roninn (6 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Entonces recomendais sacar ya los beneficios y dejarlos en cartera ?
> 
> No tengo mucho, he ido sacando a cartera cada vez que alguna me ha subido mucha, por ejemplo XRP que ha sido a la que mas le he sacado, pero mi cartera ha doblado, lo que deje en ella, tenia una media de 300 euros por moneda, solo meti a las pequeñas.
> 
> ...



Ya no se si te queda algo de persona o el personaje trol te ha absorbido. Pero me tengo que partir de risa con eso de: " DAi esta mas o menos igual"

Pero si es una stablecoin


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Feb 2021)

Roninn dijo:


> Ya no se si te queda algo de persona o el personaje trol te ha absorbido. Pero me tengo que partir de risa con eso de: " DAi esta mas o menos igual"
> 
> Pero si es una stablecoin




Pero que troll ni que nada, le meti un poquillo a cada moneda de las mas baratas, las que rondaban los menos de 3 o 4 euros y me encontre ayer con que en todas tenia de el cincuenta por ciento al doble de lo que meti menos en dai que solo habian unos miserables minimos eurillos, casi lo mismo vaya.


----------



## paketazo (6 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero que troll ni que nada, le meti un poquillo a cada moneda de las mas baratas, las que rondaban los menos de 3 o 4 euros y me encontre ayer con que en todas tenia de el cincuenta por ciento al *doble de lo que meti menos en dai que solo habian unos miserables minimos eurillos, casi lo mismo vaya.*


----------



## Manolo y Benito (6 Feb 2021)

Bueno, yo me tomo unos dias de descanso. Mucho estrés viendo todo el rato las cotizaciones... esto es como un trabajo de 24h. Acabo de sacar todo lo que tenía en la cartera. 880€ de beneficios en 20 dias con 3800€ que llegué a tener invertidos. Encima he tenido hasta suerte. Si esto cae volveremos a echar unas perrillas.


----------



## iaGulin (6 Feb 2021)

ADA rompiendo los 0,60


----------



## Thundercat (7 Feb 2021)

@paketazo NKN un 100% de subida lleva desde principio de año, la veía siempre a 0.20


----------



## paketazo (7 Feb 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> @paketazo NKN un 100% de subida lleva desde principio de año, la veía siempre a 0.20



Las tenía arriba sobre 0.028$ de media, y no muchas, no me sacaran de trabajar, pero guardo ese puñado a ver que van haciendo. 

Suerte si llevas


----------



## Thundercat (7 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Las tenía arriba sobre 0.028$ de media, y no muchas, no me sacaran de trabajar, pero guardo ese puñado a ver que van haciendo.
> 
> Suerte si llevas



4 duros igual, pero bueno para pagarme alguna mariscada


----------



## Ikkyu (8 Feb 2021)

Cuando petó la burbuja de principios de 2018, todo se fue al carajo durante casi 2 años, casi que se olvidaron las cripto, incluso el bitcoin estuvo en 3.500$ un año despues, y en Marzo de 2020 cuando la pandemia , creo que 6000$

No os huele que puede pasar algo parecido? Aunque solo sea estrategia de ballenas para recomprar todo mas barato

No sé, llevamos un tiempo de subidas en todo, sin parar


----------



## paketazo (8 Feb 2021)

Ikkyu dijo:


> Cuando petó la burbuja de principios de 2018, todo se fue al carajo durante casi 2 años, casi que se olvidaron las cripto, incluso el bitcoin estuvo en 3.500$ un año despues, y en Marzo de 2020 cuando la pandemia , creo que 6000$
> 
> No os huele que puede pasar algo parecido? Aunque solo sea estrategia de ballenas para recomprar todo mas barato
> 
> No sé, llevamos un tiempo de subidas en todo, sin parar



creo que el próximo dump vendrá de la mano de USDT y las regulaciones SEC y resto de economías.

Es posible que tras el verano o incluso el año que viene pero por ahí hay una red flag. Y si sucede, no vale salirse a USDT u otras stable coins pues podrían dejar de ser estables. La solución es compleja, pero el mal menor sería BTC posiblemente.


----------



## Porestar (8 Feb 2021)

Polkadot como Cardano también supera a Ripple y se pone 5ª


----------



## XICOTET (9 Feb 2021)

¿Nadie lleva Binance Coin? Menuda subida lleva, no lo entiendo!!!


----------



## Manolo y Benito (9 Feb 2021)

la verdad es que ahora mismo están todas muy calentitas. Habrá que esperar a que corrijan para meterlas unos cuartos


----------



## iaGulin (9 Feb 2021)

Soplad conmigo a ver si XLM rompe ya los 0,40 xD


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Feb 2021)

XICOTET dijo:


> ¿Nadie lleva Binance Coin? Menuda subida lleva, no lo entiendo!!!



Sí. Ya se sabía que iba a pasar desde que quemaron BNB hace poco. 
Cuando estaba en el vicio del tradeo era lo mejor. 

Se dice por ahí que las subidas de BNB suelen adelantar que vienen los osos...


----------



## The Grasshopper (10 Feb 2021)

Levantarse con un +19% en ADA es la felicidad. Va a por el dólar.


----------



## espartacomaster (10 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Sí. Ya se sabía que iba a pasar desde que quemaron BNB hace poco.
> Cuando estaba en el vicio del tradeo era lo mejor.
> 
> Se dice por ahí que las subidas de BNB suelen adelantar que vienen los osos...



mas info?


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Feb 2021)

espartacomaster dijo:


> mas info?



Son solo rumores y un par de tweets sobre algunos ciclos en las subidas de BNB. 

Las únicas personas que compran BNB son los mismos de Binance. Aunque el exchange esté más de moda que nunca, ¿para qué vale realmente ese token? 

Alguno podrá decir la Binance Smart Chain... ¿Cuántos de aquí la han usado? 
Quizás sus estadísticas son al alza, pero obviamente, antes ni existía. 

El momento especulativo con pancakes, la nueva safepal wallet, que no tiene mala pinta, por cierto, también con app para el móvil... El token sfp... 

No digo que el trilero chino no haya montado algo muy grande y a la vista muy atractivo, pero revisad bien los ciclos. ¿Por qué sube BNB y en qué puede afectar? 

Rumores... Lo que hay que comprar. 
Solo estar alerta, porque ya sabéis que hoy lo mismo estás en un +150% y mañana en un - 30%... Por lo demás, a especular mientras se pueda, que está todo loco


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> A ver ahora con BNB, si es cierto lo que se preveía, tras el "burn", se va a ¿$100?
> 
> El trilero chino va con todo



Esto mismo...


----------



## Sk666 (10 Feb 2021)

Está todo tan verde qué es difícil no ganar... Ya veremos, comprar el dip de lo que sea, sigo pensando que LTC es una muy buena idea. Tron me ha hecho feliz estos días...


----------



## paketazo (10 Feb 2021)

Y recordad, hay días para todo, hasta que llega el día.


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Feb 2021)

Estas correcciones o bajadas... Son las interesantes para tradear y pillar posiciones nuevas. Seguro que más de uno entró en una vela verde y ahora está pensando "qué cojones he hecho?" 

Sé que cada uno tiene su método, pero las bandas de bollinger, el retroceso de fibonacci y las velas de 1h, 4h y diarias siguen funcionando para especular...
Hasta que no lo hagan.

Entiendo perfectamente a los bajistas que les salta la alarma de 2017, tienen toda la experiencia, y es por eso que...

A ganar papelitos mientras se pueda. ¿No?


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Feb 2021)

Lo del covid la verdad que hace tiempo que dejé de seguirlo porque me engancharon demasiado los hilos de conspiraciones, aunque como todos, voy sufriendo las consecuencias económicas, aunque no las de salud. 

También tengo mis conspiraciones sobre el covid, la sociedad 5.0, la cuarta revolución industrial y demás... Pero por ahora, siendo positivos, creo que los que los que estamos aquí al menos nos hemos sacado "algo".


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Feb 2021)

El virus existe y es una risa.


----------



## paketazo (10 Feb 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El virus existe y es una risa.



0,4% de muertos entre contagiados menores de 55 años.

La gran pandemia del siglo XXI

Espero que el karma se encargue de todos los hijos de puta que han generado miedo social y creado una alarma equiparable a una guerra mundial en negocio.

El virus existe, correcto, pero la dictadura centralizada que nos ha sometido, es 100 veces peor que un virus, e inaceptable por cualquier ciudadano de bien. Los que la aceptan y apoyan, son tan culpables como los que señalan a un inocente como culpable.


----------



## digipl (10 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> 0,4% de muertos entre contagiados menores de 55 años.



Off topic total, pero ni de coña. La media de los fallecidos menores de 60 años no llega ni al 0,07% de los positivos detectados. Si contamos los infectados por las pruebas de seroprevalencia apenas rondaría el 0,03%. Si bajamos a 55 años se reduciría en mucho menos de la mitad.


----------



## plus ultra (10 Feb 2021)

Sk666 dijo:


> Está todo tan verde qué es difícil no ganar... Ya veremos, comprar el dip de lo que sea, sigo pensando que LTC es una muy buena idea. Tron me ha hecho feliz estos días...



Llevo ya unos días con LTC si te fijas en en el volume diario supera a ADA y doble a DOGE,estas dos han subido alrededor del 100% en una semana mientras que LTC solo lo ha hecho un 15%,yo también espero mínimo un pump.

A parte de esta también voy con TRX y KAVA, de esta espero que llegue A 6$ mínimo.


----------



## paketazo (10 Feb 2021)

plus ultra dijo:


> Llevo ya unos días con LTC si te fijas en en el volume diario supera a ADA y doble a DOGE,estas dos han subido alrededor del 100% en una semana mientras que LTC solo lo ha hecho un 15%,yo también espero mínimo un pump.
> 
> A parte de esta también voy con TRX y KAVA, de esta espero que llegue A 6$ mínimo.



KAVA me ha dado leche en pocos meses, y creo que a alguno más también.

Y ojo que quizá Dash que también llevo alguna, creo que tiene pendiente un pump, no ha parado de desarrollar y está muy rezagada.


----------



## Sk666 (10 Feb 2021)

plus ultra dijo:


> Llevo ya unos días con LTC si te fijas en en el volume diario supera a ADA y doble a DOGE,estas dos han subido alrededor del 100% en una semana mientras que LTC solo lo ha hecho un 15%,yo también espero mínimo un pump.
> 
> A parte de esta también voy con TRX y KAVA, de esta espero que llegue A 6$ mínimo.



Muy bien visto, además si te fijas en los métricas desde su inicio hasta ahora en LTC está en una de sus resistencias por lo que debería de romper y si lo hace puede hacer un x3-x5 fácilmente, es una moneda muy por debajo de su valor desde mi punto de vista. Tron tarde o temprano subirá, y que nos hemos acostumbrado en estos últimos meses-época a subidas meteóricas pero es que con tron en esas subidas y bajadas se ha duplicado.

Kava no la conozco la estaba echando un vistazo ahora después de tu comentario, viendo las métricas y que es muy nueva, así a simple vista está en plena galopada hacía arriba, tiene muy buena pinta...


----------



## Gian Gastone (10 Feb 2021)




----------



## iaGulin (10 Feb 2021)

Me da que XLM está a punto de romper al alza.. ya cortaron la subida con el dump de las 13:00

A ver si lo retoma coño xD

Edito: Me salí de ADA a 0,53, manda cojones.


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (10 Feb 2021)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Yo acabo de comprar Dash a 87 leureles.A ver qué tal me va en el corto.



Y me he salido a 115 ..., según está el mercado hubiera ganado con cualquier cripto,la verdad.


----------



## paketazo (10 Feb 2021)

cabezadecanoa10 dijo:


> Y me he salido a 115 ..., según está el mercado hubiera ganado con cualquier cripto,la verdad.



Enhorabuena

Debería irse a 500$ al menos para no ser un fiasco para los developers tras liberar la plataforma evolution, pero hay demasiada competencia. Es una de las monedas más usadas para micro pagos en el mundo real, pero eso no es suficiente. Y uno de los floats en el mercado de exchanges más reducidos. Binance acaba de activar esta semana el instant send con 1 confirmación (sobre 3 minutos máximo), en otros exchanges como liquid, uphold, refill por ejemplo 3 segundos

Yo tengo en stacking desde hace 3 años lo que me queda del anterior pump, y ahí se quedan de momento, espero un movimiento más amplio, y si no, pues no pasa nada.

Si seguimos alcistas éntrale a alguna cuando veas que se relaja el RSi en diario, sobre la zona de 20 y cruza los dedos.


----------



## paketazo (11 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Enhorabuena
> 
> Debería irse a 500$ al menos para no ser un fiasco para los developers tras liberar la plataforma evolution, pero hay demasiada competencia. Es una de las monedas más usadas para micro pagos en el mundo real, pero eso no es suficiente. Y uno de los floats en el mercado de exchanges más reducidos. Binance acaba de activar esta semana el instant send con 1 confirmación (sobre 3 minutos máximo), en otros exchanges como liquid, uphold, refill por ejemplo 3 segundos
> 
> ...



Acaba de perforar (Dash) 150$ anterior resistencia de medio plazo y en minutos ya va por 160$

A ver si va hacia dónde he comentado poco a poco.


----------



## Le Truhan (11 Feb 2021)

Hoy The Graph está muy caliente....


----------



## Patanegra (11 Feb 2021)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Hoy The Graph está muy caliente....



je je je, la compré a 0.135


----------



## Le Truhan (11 Feb 2021)

Patanegra dijo:


> je je je, la compré a 0.135



Muchas felicidades, a mantener


----------



## perrastart (11 Feb 2021)

llego al cien pero ya se esta achantando. Yo oy apostaria a YFI. Me da que va ha hacer lo mismo.


----------



## digipl (12 Feb 2021)




----------



## paketazo (12 Feb 2021)

digipl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 571019



Manda huevos con Kusama...


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (12 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Manda huevos con Kusama...



Kusama = Polkadot 


esa gráfica da una idea equivocada, son los mismos commits pusheados a diferentes repos.


----------



## paketazo (12 Feb 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Kusama = Polkadot
> 
> 
> esa gráfica da una idea equivocada, son los mismos commits pusheados a diferentes repos.



Gracias por la info, no me cuadraba del todo, pero así sí.


----------



## digipl (12 Feb 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Kusama = Polkadot
> 
> 
> esa gráfica da una idea equivocada, son los mismos commits pusheados a diferentes repos.



Si. Hay que coger esta información con pinzas ya que los diferentes commits pueden ser cambios minúsculos o enormes. Sirve un poco para ver que desarrollos siguen, en principio, mas activos.


----------



## paketazo (13 Feb 2021)




----------



## paketazo (13 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Acaba de perforar (Dash) 150$ anterior resistencia de medio plazo y en minutos ya va por 160$
> 
> A ver si va hacia dónde he comentado poco a poco.



200$


----------



## Seronoser (13 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> 200$



A mí me ha decepcionado mucho.
La llegué a usar hace más de 3 años, en varios países sudamericanos. Funcionaba muy bien.

Creo recordar que hasta Mark Keiser era fan.
Pero después de llegar a los 1700 dolares, cayó estrepitosamente.

Desconozco si en sudamérica ya no se usa tampoco.


----------



## paketazo (13 Feb 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> A mí me ha decepcionado mucho.
> La llegué a usar hace más de 3 años, en varios países sudamericanos. Funcionaba muy bien.
> 
> Creo recordar que hasta Mark Keiser era fan.
> ...



A mi también me decepcionó, mantengo un nodo compartido, y por eso la miro a menudo.

El desarrollo es muy activo, y ha dado nuevas posibilidades para developers con su nueva plataforma.

A nivel de uso en Sudamérica sigue siendo activa, y para pagos, creo que es la mejor que he usado, con muchas plataformas fiat.

SI no llega en este ciclo a 500$ me habrá defraudado como atractora de inversores, pero bueno, yo ahí las dejo, no las necesito, y el costo de oportunidad respecto a un 6% anual, es asumible.


----------



## Filósofo Hardcore (13 Feb 2021)

digipl dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 571019



Habría que ver como son los commits. Un desarrollador puede hacer un commit únicamente con un comentario en un fichero, por ej.
Me fiaría más de un estadística de PR (pull requests).


----------



## davitin (13 Feb 2021)

Que potencial le veis a NEO? Ha subido bastante, que recorrido puede tener? En su día creo que era la respuesta china a ethereum, ni puta idea de cómo va el proyecto a día de hoy.


----------



## MIP (13 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> A mi también me decepcionó, mantengo un nodo compartido, y por eso la miro a menudo.
> 
> El desarrollo es muy activo, y ha dado nuevas posibilidades para developers con su nueva plataforma.
> 
> ...



Están preparando algunos desarrollos interesantes para dapps 

Building dApps On Dash: An Interview With readme | Hacker Noon


----------



## Tenient_Tam (13 Feb 2021)

Como veis a la shitcoin de tron? parece que después de estar años dando arcadas y arrastrándose por la mierda está despertando. Tocó fondo en 72 satoshis y ha pompeado algo últimamente. Ahora está sobre los 116 satoshis (una birria en comparación con otras alts) pero creo que este malnacido podría mostrar de lo que es capaz en unas semanas. Por si acaso le he metido 0.025 BTC.


----------



## The Grasshopper (13 Feb 2021)

Yo a la que veo con mucho potencial es a VET - Vetchain. De hacer un x18. Voy hasta arriba claro.


----------



## Tenient_Tam (13 Feb 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Yo a la que veo con mucho potencial es a VET - Vetchain. De hacer un x18. Voy hasta arriba claro.



Tiene buena pinta, está muy castigada desde hace tiempo y se la ve con ganas de empinarse, pillo sitio.


----------



## paketazo (13 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> 200$



Ding dong 275$ dash


----------



## plus ultra (13 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Ding dong 275$ dash




Llevo unas cuantas pero son de 2018 aun me queda para llegar al precio que las compre , ayer dudaba de entrar entre esta y LTC y me decante por LTC,suerte a los apostatéis por DASH.

Ahora estoy esperando a TRX en 1$.


----------



## paketazo (13 Feb 2021)

plus ultra dijo:


> Llevo unas cuantas pero son de 2018 aun me queda para llegar al precio que las compre , ayer dudaba de entrar entre esta y LTC y me decante por LTC,suerte a los apostatéis por DASH.
> 
> Ahora estoy esperando a TRX en 1$.



Las mías son del 2015 así que puedes imaginarte que no hay problema por olvidarlas. Me van dando 1 Dash mensual por la cara así que si se ponen a 500$ bien que me viene.

TRX a 1$!!! si se pone ahí la petas sí o síiiii


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (13 Feb 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Ding dong 275$ dash



Hay que joderse...,me salí demasiado pronto...,por una puñetera semana más o menos
Edito: me salí ésta misma semana!


----------



## Tenient_Tam (13 Feb 2021)

Una de las que mas me tiene infladas las pelotas es Synthetix, la tuve a tiro a 1 dollar y la dejé escapar. Ahora está a 25, su santa madre.


----------



## Moonlighter (13 Feb 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Yo a la que veo con mucho potencial es a VET - Vetchain. De hacer un x18. Voy hasta arriba claro.



Yo también hice una apuesta fuerte en VeChain, ojalá tu buen ojo vuelva a dar resultado con ésta


----------



## Burbujerofc (14 Feb 2021)

Ahora mismo el que no tenga beneficios con lo que sea, es que algo ha hecho muy mal.

Hasta mis Zilliqa stackeados...


----------



## davitin (14 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Ahora mismo el que no tenga beneficios con lo que sea, es que algo ha hecho muy mal.
> 
> Hasta mis Zilliqa stackeados...



Tener beneficios es facil, lo que es difícil es acertar con una que te haga un X10 y se note de verdad.

Un 10 o un 20% de beneficios te lo da cualquier cripto donde te metas ahora mismo.


----------



## QuepasaRey (14 Feb 2021)

He cerrado casi todo ya.
Madre mia, he exprimido 3 veces a TOMO y a DIA, me duelen las piernas de surfear, vaya dos bestias, y quizás les queden un par de olas mas pero he envejecido varios años esta semana.
Esto no puede terminar bien, es printing money y da bastante miedo.
Donde me quedo a jugar la ultima es en 1inch, que yo creo que hoy durante el dia del amor dara su ultimo aliento.
Por cierto ayer vi a gente ya hablando de entrarle a Tron, y sabéis lo que significa no?
Como cuando te ponen “Mi gran noche” en la discoteca, vamos que te tienes que ir, es hora de cerrar.


----------



## Burbujerofc (14 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Tener beneficios es facil, lo que es difícil es acertar con una que te haga un X10 y se note de verdad.
> 
> Un 10 o un 20% de beneficios te lo da cualquier cripto donde te metas ahora mismo.



Y ese 10, 20 y hasta 40% "fácil" hay que aprovecharlo.

Pero tú es que eres perro viejo en esto y seguro que como más de uno no desvelais todas vuestras cartas en el foro. Y bien que hacéis, por otro lado. Parece que últimamente hay algunos chivatos....


----------



## IVNP71 (15 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Ahora mismo el que no tenga beneficios con lo que sea, es que algo ha hecho muy mal.
> 
> Hasta mis Zilliqa stackeados...



Como ves a zilliqa, tiene potencial esa cripto? Está a 0,10€ ahora, vale la pena meterle algo ahora o no? 
IOTA por supuesto es mi niña bonita pero tengo que echarle la vista a otras con potenciales también para hacerme un portafolio bueno.
Zilliqa sí o no?
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## IVNP71 (15 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Tener beneficios es facil, lo que es difícil es acertar con una que te haga un X10 y se note de verdad.
> 
> Un 10 o un 20% de beneficios te lo da cualquier cripto donde te metas ahora mismo.



Davitin, estaba viendo algún post tuyo del 2018 creo y hablabas muy bien sobre zilliqa y que te parecía con gran potencial, sigues pensando lo mismo?
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Burbujerofc (15 Feb 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Como ves a zilliqa, tiene potencial esa cripto? Está a 0,10€ ahora, vale la pena meterle algo ahora o no?
> IOTA por supuesto es mi niña bonita pero tengo que echarle la vista a otras con potenciales también para hacerme un portafolio bueno.
> Zilliqa sí o no?
> Pozdrawiam.



Si quieres subir en €. No creo que sea mala opción. 

Podría llegar a 5 ó 7 dólares según veo en algunas proyecciones. 
Está pegando fuerte en el sudeste asiático. 
Creo que todavía no está listada en coinbase ni en kraken, por lo que si este año llegase a esos exchanges podría subir el interés especulativo. 
El puente con ethereum está previsto para este año. 

En cuanto al par con BTC, sigue la tendencia general, podría ser interesante, pero todo depende de btc. 

Quizás hay alternativas con más potencial. 
En mi caso la compré en mi época de tradeo a un buen precio y nivel que no creo que vuelva a bajar a corto plazo.

¿A 0,10 sigue siendo buena entrada? Si se cumple que llegue a 5 dólares en el ciclo alcista diría que sí. 
Finalmente estamos aquí por la especulación.


----------



## IVNP71 (15 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Si quieres subir en €. No creo que sea mala opción.
> 
> Podría llegar a 5 ó 7 dólares según veo en algunas proyecciones.
> Está pegando fuerte en el sudeste asiático.
> ...



Gracias burbujerofc me quedó claro por lo tanto voy a comprar algo de esta cripto y mantenerla viendo su evolución.Me he metido en su web y he buscado toda la información pertinente a zilliqa y su proyecto y diría que a largo plazo puede tener éxito pero llegar a 5 dólares ojalá por otra parte sería la leche jejeje!!
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## davitin (15 Feb 2021)

IVNP71 dijo:


> Davitin, estaba viendo algún post tuyo del 2018 creo y hablabas muy bien sobre zilliqa y que te parecía con gran potencial, sigues pensando lo mismo?
> Pozdrawiam.



Es una cripto que no sigo desde hace tiempo la verdad.


----------



## Iberia5 (15 Feb 2021)

Buenas, tengo algo de dinero paralizado en el banco y creo que es buena oportunidad de intentar sacar partido.

Tengo pensado movilizar 3-4k, de momento he metido algo en TRX y en NANO... estoy buscando varias monedas pero no me decido

Tenia 20 euros hace años en Coinbase que se convirtieron en 120 y los tengo en el XLM, que la veo muy jugosa, no sé si meterle mas, le veo potencial.

Tengo oido que el bitcoin proximamente puede que meta correción y el precio de las cryptos baje bastante, pero despues se disparará.

He visto el VET, el ADA, el Zilliqa, 1inch e incluso si el doge despues de rectificar cae a buen precio estoy por meterle por si Elon decide seguir el hold.


Como lo veis? Acepto recomendaciones.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (15 Feb 2021)

Iberia5 dijo:


> Buenas, tengo algo de dinero paralizado en el banco y creo que es buena oportunidad de intentar sacar partido.
> 
> Tengo pensado movilizar 3-4k, de momento he metido algo en TRX y en NANO... estoy buscando varias monedas pero no me decido
> 
> ...



Si estamos a altcoins con marketcap medio, yo te diria: ATOM, ALGO, ICX, AAVE, SNX, ZRX, WAVES, SRM, STX, OCEAN...

...y por supuesto:

Lisk (LSK) o como hacer un 10x en 2021

Ah, y vende TRX en cuanto puedas.


----------



## Iberia5 (15 Feb 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Si estamos a altcoins con marketcap medio, yo te diria: ATOM, ALGO, ICX, AAVE, SNX, ZRX, WAVES, SRM, STX, OCEAN...
> 
> ...y por supuesto:
> 
> ...



TRX la veia muy buena, pero ahora analizandolo bien... tiene infinitas monedas en curso y es casi imposible que repita lo del 2017, aunque tiene buenas papeletas para ser una de las que suba.

En que te basas para recomendarme las que has hecho?

Cuanto meterias en cada una?

Merece la pena entrarle ahora a LISK? estando como esta?


No me gusta meterle a las que estan en maximos historicos, es una loterica


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (15 Feb 2021)

Iberia5 dijo:


> preguntas




_1. En que te basas para recomendarme las que has hecho?_

son o blockchain platforms con desarrollo activo y roadmap interesante

o proyectos deFi interesantes con utilidad real.




_2. Cuanto meterias en cada una?_

Si ya tienes BTCy ETH, pondría un 20-25% de mi portfolio en algunas o muchas de esas o similares.

Si no tienes BTC o ETH, compra primero BTC o ETH.




_3. Merece la pena entrarle ahora a LISK? estando como esta?
No me gusta meterle a las que estan en maximos historicos, es una loterica_

El ATH de Lisk fue casi 30e, esta en menos de 3e ahora mismo. Y todavia no han empezado a dar la matraca con el marketing y el hype.

Así lo veo yo, not financial advise y todo eso.


----------



## Iberia5 (15 Feb 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> _1. En que te basas para recomendarme las que has hecho?_
> 
> son o blockchain platforms con desarrollo activo y roadmap interesante
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, has sido de ayuda.

Una ultima pregunta:

Por qué no convence TRX? 


Un saludo y buenas noches. He hecho un par de correciones a ver que tal mañana.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (15 Feb 2021)

Iberia5 dijo:


> Muchas gracias, has sido de ayuda.
> 
> Una ultima pregunta:
> 
> ...




TRX es un copia-pega de ETH.

Justin Sun es de lo peorcito que hay en esta industria, lo pondría incluso peor que Craig Wright.


----------



## Burbujerofc (15 Feb 2021)

El que no busque un patrón / tendencia / fractales... Para ser alcista, es porque no quiere. 

Este youtuber se pregunta (imagino que retóricamente) si se volverá a ver una subida del 27000% en el altcoin market cap...


----------



## KFJKLL (16 Feb 2021)

Cómo compro 5€ de Tether alguien sabe.


----------



## davitin (16 Feb 2021)

Como veis OVR para surfear? Lleva bastantes días con subidas y bajadas del 40%, hoy a pasado de 0.13 a 0.25.....es de los pocos chicharros que aún no se han marcado una buena subida....que opináis?


----------



## iaGulin (16 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Como veis OVR para surfear? Lleva bastantes días con subidas y bajadas del 40%, hoy a pasado de 0.13 a 0.25.....es de los pocos chicharros que aún no se han marcado una buena subida....que opináis?



Yo llevo unos días practicando con Reef y por ahora me va bastante bien.
OVR ni puta idea, suerte si lo intentas.


----------



## IVNP71 (16 Feb 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Como veis OVR para surfear? Lleva bastantes días con subidas y bajadas del 40%, hoy a pasado de 0.13 a 0.25.....es de los pocos chicharros que aún no se han marcado una buena subida....que opináis?



Valdeandemagico(Jose Alfonso Hernando) lo recomienda, no?
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## davitin (17 Feb 2021)

Algun chicharro guarro que se pueda marcar un X10?


----------



## cortatijeras (18 Feb 2021)

buenas, no he visto un hilo dedicado al tema del minado, casi de refilón me acabo de enterar de la fata de vgas entre otras cosas por el tema de la minería, el caso es que por distintas razones tengo 5 vga nv 1030 y 3 1050ti, y equipos a aburrir, merece la pena minar ether con eso? otras monedas? si es así, darme un empujoncito por donde estudiar el tema, que soft usar, etc, el resto ya me busco la vida
gracias


----------



## Burbujerofc (18 Feb 2021)

Un x10 no, pero que están intentando pumpear ATOM, es un hecho.


----------



## chocolate (19 Feb 2021)

KFJKLL dijo:


> Cómo compro 5€ de Tether alguien sabe.



Con binance? Transferencia SEPA en euros y cuando llegue pinchas en cualquier cripto del principal, ahí te deja elegir el USDT.


----------



## Sk666 (19 Feb 2021)

Hoy empieza en Binance farming de Dodo, por si a alguien le interesa se stakea con bnb. Empieza en nada.

DODO price, chart, market cap and info | CoinGecko
DODO | On-Chain Liquidity Provider for Everyone
Binance Launchpad | Binance


----------



## The Grasshopper (19 Feb 2021)

En cuanto al stake yo en estoy metiendo ahora en dos ecosistemas: vechain que genera VTHO y Thetha y sus TFuel. Ambas con wallet en tu móvil. Todo muy fácil y sencillo y ambas parejas muy alcistas.


----------



## KFJKLL (19 Feb 2021)

chocolate dijo:


> Con binance? Transferencia SEPA en euros y cuando llegue pinchas en cualquier cripto del principal, ahí te deja elegir el USDT.



Gracias al final conseguí meter 15€ el tema es que ahora NON SE SACARLOS DE AHÍ a Bitsa ni a ningún lado, me pone como que la billetera es incorrecta o como que en lo, de Bitsa, que no aparece la opción vamos.


----------



## chocolate (19 Feb 2021)

KFJKLL dijo:


> Gracias al final conseguí meter 15€ el tema es que ahora NON SE SACARLOS DE AHÍ a Bitsa ni a ningún lado, me pone como que la billetera es incorrecta o como que en lo, de Bitsa, que no aparece la opción vamos.



Veo que bitsa es una tarjeta prepago, no?
Yo he llegado a comprar con tarjeta de débito y más importante aún: Enviar dinero desde binance a mi tarjeta.

Fue con Bankia pero ahora mísmo la propia VISA está limitando las transacciones con muchas empresas de criptomonedas. Operaciones con tarjeta de débito ING mejor olvidate.

Entiendo que tendrías que sacar el dinero mediante transferencia SEPA, no?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (19 Feb 2021)

Desde coinbase tampoco deja poner numero de cuenta de transferwise para sacar dinero.

Para meter si deja con su tarjeta.


----------



## Beborn (19 Feb 2021)

Si os da problemas Binance, puedes transferir a Coinbase Pro y de Coinbase Pro a Binance no hay comisiones ni nada.


----------



## Beborn (19 Feb 2021)

Sk666 dijo:


> Hoy empieza en Binance farming de Dodo, por si a alguien le interesa se stakea con bnb. Empieza en nada.
> 
> DODO price, chart, market cap and info | CoinGecko
> DODO | On-Chain Liquidity Provider for Everyone
> Binance Launchpad | Binance



Puedes explicar un poco mas por que seria de interes esto? He visto en varias ocasiones estos launchpad pero las monedas son como muy fuleras no? 
Entiendo que es una apuesta a futuro a ver si luego DODO en este caso despunta.

Por cuanto tiempo es el stake, y lo mas important, sale a cuenta o es un poco un cuento chino tener parado X cryptos stakeadas para sacar 0.00000001 DODO?


----------



## The Grasshopper (19 Feb 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> En cuanto al stake yo en estoy metiendo ahora en dos ecosistemas: vechain que genera VTHO y Thetha y sus TFuel. Ambas con wallet en tu móvil. Todo muy fácil y sencillo y ambas parejas muy alcistas.



Las TFuel...


----------



## _______ (19 Feb 2021)

exchange canadiense comienza a operar en europa, si te unes al airdrop y refieres a 10 amigos y tu y un amigo os verificais recibiras 200$. 

AQUÍ


----------



## Valiant (19 Feb 2021)

¿Conocéis Koinly es una webapp para calcular los impuestos que genera operar con criptos.

Seleccionas país, subes el csv de su cuenta y te dice lo que debes de clarar por año.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (20 Feb 2021)

Que plataforma tiene mas monedas para poder comprar ?

Coinbase tiene pocas y ademas las que tiene ya las mete altas es dificil hacer algo bonito con una de estas ahora, le he metido a varias pero no creo que me hagan como me hicieron al principio de subidas salvajes.

He vistro a kraken que tiene mas que coinbase.

Pero no logro ver cuantas tiene binance, no soy capaz de dar con la pagina en donde me salgan sus monedas y precios, hay alguna manera de verla, supongo que si.

Ademas de estos sitios hay mas parecidos que sean serios y tengan mas monedas baratunas que puedan hacer un por 1000 y cosas asi ?


----------



## Burbujerofc (20 Feb 2021)

Los que especuláis con theta, en vuestros ratos libres meteros a theta.tv.

Así apoyaréis el proyecto.


----------



## Porestar (20 Feb 2021)

Cardano


----------



## Burbujerofc (20 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Cardano



Compré esa cosa en 0.146 en diciembre. 
Hacienda lo sabe. 

Había un loco que hacía análisis wyckoff que decía que en enero se ponía mínimo a 0.22 y que durante 2021 la gente iba a tener envidia de los que comprasen a menos de 0.15...

Lo pasé a Bitcoin, pero sé de gente que la holdea y que dice que hice mal, en fin... 


Ya puse lo que Van de Poppe, un trader que escribe en Cointelegraph, espera. Y si sigue el ciclo alcista, me alegro por los que estén sacando beneficios.


----------



## Porestar (20 Feb 2021)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Compré esa cosa en 0.146 en diciembre.
> Hacienda lo sabe.
> 
> Había un loco que hacía análisis wyckoff que decía que en enero se ponía mínimo a 0.22 y que durante 2021 la gente iba a tener envidia de los que comprasen a menos de 0.15...
> ...



Yo empecé a .36, luego fui añadiendo, y el otro día me entró un stop loss que ni recordaba, al menos reentré rápido. No aprendo.

Estoy leyendo fundamentos de este y polkadot y si no lo entiendo mal ethereum se ha quedado atrasado respecto a ellos, ni con el 2.0 lo solucionaria. Voy a buscar el artículo que mencionas.


----------



## Burbujerofc (20 Feb 2021)

Porestar dijo:


> Yo empecé a .36, luego fui añadiendo, y el otro día me entró un stop loss que ni recordaba, al menos reentré rápido. No aprendo.
> 
> Estoy leyendo fundamentos de este y polkadot y si no lo entiendo mal ethereum se ha quedado atrasado respecto a ellos, ni con el 2.0 lo solucionaria. Voy a buscar el artículo que mencionas.



Este es el tío... 
No es el típico "tu de mun"


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (20 Feb 2021)

Parece ser que Ravencoin (RVN) es la nueva Bitcoin.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Feb 2021)

Dash.....espectacular.....


----------



## Sk666 (20 Feb 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> Puedes explicar un poco mas por que seria de interes esto? He visto en varias ocasiones estos launchpad pero las monedas son como muy fuleras no?
> Entiendo que es una apuesta a futuro a ver si luego DODO en este caso despunta.
> 
> Por cuanto tiempo es el stake, y lo mas important, sale a cuenta o es un poco un cuento chino tener parado X cryptos stakeadas para sacar 0.00000001 DODO?



Lo que preguntas está en la misma página de binance porcentajes, recompensas, tiempo de stake. 

Depende de cuantas monedas tengas, si tienes una basura pues te va a costar más el tiempo y trabajo que la recompensa, si por alguna razón tienes "muchas" monedas que pide para el stake en Binance paradas, pues te puedes sacar unos dodos, que mejor que nada es, pero nada del otro mundo... por supuesto es si las tienes paradas, hay stakes muy buenos con varias monedas, lo de cuento chino pues tendrás que echar cuentas y ver cuál son los que te pueden rentar...


----------



## Skaskaska (21 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que plataforma tiene mas monedas para poder comprar ?
> 
> Coinbase tiene pocas y ademas las que tiene ya las mete altas es dificil hacer algo bonito con una de estas ahora, le he metido a varias pero no creo que me hagan como me hicieron al principio de subidas salvajes.
> 
> ...



Algo así?
Volumen de comercio, pares de divisas e información de Binance DEX | CoinGecko



Se viene corrección o qué?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (21 Feb 2021)

Skaskaska dijo:


> Algo así?
> Volumen de comercio, pares de divisas e información de Binance DEX | CoinGecko
> 
> 
> ...




Si algo asi pero no me entero mucho en binance, sera cosa de ser nuevo, veo mas facil las aplicaciones de kraken o de coinbase.

Estas de binance no me entero de que tienen, de que precios................. es como cuando vi un pc por primera vez que solo sabia jugar al solitario.


----------



## Iberia5 (21 Feb 2021)

Haciendo caso a un compañero de este hilo vendi el tron con minimo de perdidas, y le metí al NANO cuando estaba bajo, confie en esta moneda y la compré a 4.99 despues de leer sobre el proyecto y ver las graficas, este finde se ha puesto a 7.50 y he vendido con un buen beneficio, recuperando las perdidas y ganando algunos cientos de dolares que invertí en BITCOIN y he pillado la subida, retirandome en la cuspide y tengo ahora el dinero en BUSD esperando otra oportunidad.

Busco tradeos cortos, y NANO me parece muy buena moneda, le tengo el ojo fichado a DIA, VECHAIN, Cardano... pero no me atrevo ¿Que consejos me dais?, durante la semana voy comprando y vendiendo preparando el terreno para el finde que sube el BC y ganar moneda haciendo tradeo. de momento me ha salido bien, pero no se si ha sido la suerte del noob, ahora mismo estoy con 500$ de beneficio en BUSD esperando a mañana que todo baja.


Que opinais? consejos? soy totalmente nuevo y quiero ganar algo de pasta con tradeo, no me gustan las inversiones a largo plazo con estas monedas.


----------



## zumbito (21 Feb 2021)

Una pregunta, en que os basais para especular con alt coins. Aparte de las 4 o 5 conocidas, que parametros mirais para distinguir monedas con valor anadido de blufs oportunistas?


----------



## The Grasshopper (21 Feb 2021)

Yo estoy en Vechain. Mucho potencial y grandes fundamentales. Está detrás PriceWatehouCoopers y ya tienen clientes reales como Walmart. Sirve para la trazabilidad en cadena de suministro. Hay 20 millones de órdenes de venta en 0,06. Si los rompe se va la cielo. Eso si requiere paciencia, no es de pumps.

tienes wallet específica que generan VTHO, el gas para las transacciones y que me está dando buen redito.


----------



## Iberia5 (21 Feb 2021)

Te entiendo, y para tradeos en ALT COINS que se ha de tener en cuenta? no encuentro patrón, no entiende de proyectos, es pura especulación y suerte.


----------



## mr nobody (21 Feb 2021)

cual es la diferencia entre token fungible y no fungible?


----------



## sdPrincBurb (21 Feb 2021)

Señores como veis BCH? Esta a -84% de su Máximo histórico y la gráfica tiene muy buena pinta la verdad.


----------



## plus ultra (21 Feb 2021)

[/QUOTE]


paketazo dijo:


> TRX a 1$!!! si se pone ahí la petas sí o síiiii




HOSTIAS!!! TRX a 1$ pues si que me iba a quedar contento, ni en poloniex en su mejores tiempos... me lie con XRP y esta, en 0,10 es donde la tengo.

Esperaba que llegaran antes pero no tengo prisa.

KAVA 6$
XRP 1$
TRX 0,10$


----------



## Sk666 (22 Feb 2021)

Sigo en Fantom hoy en 0,36 ya me parto. No dejéis de comprar cro si podéis en crypto.com ha pegado un petardazo y volverá a subir, se dobla fijo en nada.


----------



## The Grasshopper (22 Feb 2021)

Sk666 dijo:


> Sigo en Fantom hoy en 0,36 ya me parto. No dejéis de comprar cro si podéis en crypto.com ha pegado un petardazo y volverá a subir, se dobla fijo en nada.



Crypto.com lleva todo el día funcionando muy mal. Esta mañana no me ha dejado comprar nada en lo más bajo.


----------



## Sk666 (22 Feb 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Crypto.com lleva todo el día funcionando muy mal. Esta mañana no me ha dejado comprar nada en lo más bajo.



Cierto, ayer sin problemas y hoy he intentado logar varías veces y por lo mañana sí lo conseguí pero estaban las maquinas en bucle y al leer tu mensaje lo estoy comprobando y no puedo entrar


----------



## sirpask (23 Feb 2021)

Cuidado con el GAS de Ether:



Yo no invertiria a largo plazo es esta cripto, lo pasaria a BNB. Que es lo mismo pero con transacciónes mas baratas.

Un saludo.


----------



## Skaskaska (24 Feb 2021)

sirpask dijo:


> Cuidado con el GAS de Ether:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




JajajajajajajajajajaJajaja

Muy buena esa!! Jajajaja



Tomo nota XD jajajaja BNB a largo dice encima jajaja


----------



## Sk666 (24 Feb 2021)

sirpask dijo:


> Cuidado con el GAS de Ether:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues mira que yo creo lo contrario ETH se va a disparar, eso sí yo es que soy muy fan de etherum por lo qué aquí no sé me puede hacer mucho caso... las fees se va a solucionar lo han dicho muchas veces. 

BNB es muy buena opción para hasta 1k$ espero que suba

Mis dieses para los que estamos en Fantom hoy a 0.57 desde 0,04 que estamos  va embalado


----------



## The Grasshopper (24 Feb 2021)

Qué cabrón


----------



## sdPrincBurb (24 Feb 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Qué cabrón
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 581405



Eso no es manipulación de mercado? Yo ya no entiendo nada.


----------



## Demi Grante (24 Feb 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Señores como veis BCH? Esta a -84% de su Máximo histórico y la gráfica tiene muy buena pinta la verdad.



Yo lo veo cojonudo. Soy el que lo pilló cuando estaba a un +84%. Necesito muchos inversores como tú para que me saquen de ese agujero.


----------



## disken (24 Feb 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Señores como veis BCH? Esta a -84% de su Máximo histórico y la gráfica tiene muy buena pinta la verdad.



Yo me alejaría precisamente de ese tipo de monedas, que realmente poco aportan. Cuando en el mercado hay competidores con servicios que pueden atraer mucha liquidez. Más vale invertir en algo con potencial, que no invertir simplemente porque su precio ha bajado mucho desde máximos. Puede ser que nunca se recupere.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Feb 2021)

Creo que me voy a forrar metiendo pasta en tron y en ethereum 2.0

Puedo multiplicar por miles de euros la inversion que haga, he pensado entre 3000 y 6000 como poco, a la larga con esta inversion me veo copiando la mansion playboy.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (25 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Creo que me voy a forrar metiendo pasta en tron y en ethereum 2.0
> 
> Puedo multiplicar por miles de euros la inversion que haga, he pensado entre 3000 y 6000 como poco, a la larga con esta inversion me veo copiando la mansion playboy.



Pero tú sabes lo que es ETH 2.0 y como funciona, alma de cantaro?

En fin...


----------



## kynes (25 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Creo que me voy a forrar metiendo pasta en tron y en ethereum 2.0
> 
> Puedo multiplicar por miles de euros la inversion que haga, he pensado entre 3000 y 6000 como poco, a la larga con esta inversion me veo copiando la mansion playboy.



De cuantos Millones de TRON estamos hablando? cuidado con el cántaro, por si se rompe


----------



## zumbito (25 Feb 2021)

Un pregunta, veo que mucha gente habla de que el bitcoin llegara a varios 100s de miles a final de la decada y que reemplazara a l oro. Mi pregunta es si ethereum, Polcadot, Cardano y muchos mas son mejores, que impide que cuando estas altcoins sean mas conocidas el precio de Bitcoin baje a lo bestia?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Feb 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Un pregunta, veo que mucha gente habla de que el bitcoin llegara a varios 100s de miles a final de la decada y que reemplazara a l oro. Mi pregunta es si ethereum, Polcadot, Cardano y muchos mas son mejores, que impide que cuando estas altcoins sean mas conocidas el precio de Bitcoin baje a lo bestia?



Que parece estar todo trucadisimo.

Por que no me parece logico que si hay miles de tios comprando una shitcoin en concreto sea cual sea, en cuanto bitcoin baje empiecen las otras a bajar, esto no tiene sentido pues aunque alguien empiece a vender bitcoin no tendria por que afectar al precio de las otras.

Esto me hace ver que esta todo trucado y que lo que hacen es en cuanto baja bitcoin meter todo el dinero de las shitoin en bitcoin para contener la sangria.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Feb 2021)

kynes dijo:


> De cuantos Millones de TRON estamos hablando? cuidado con el cántaro, por si se rompe



No lo se estaba ayer a 0,04 o algo asi, estas son las que pueden dar pasta si bitcoin sube, si bitcoin baja pues iran a tomar porculo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Feb 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Pero tú sabes lo que es ETH 2.0 y como funciona, alma de cantaro?
> 
> En fin...



Ni putisima idea, cuentanos algo hombre, yo solo veo que esta muy baratungo y que dicen que esta para sustituir a ethereum 2,0 por lo que me estraña que este a ese precio.

No me jodas ahora diciendome que es una cosa que ha nacido para reflejar el precio del euro o alguna cosa asi.


----------



## zumbito (25 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Que parece estar todo trucadisimo.
> 
> Por que no me parece logico que si hay miles de tios comprando una shitcoin en concreto sea cual sea, en cuanto bitcoin baje empiecen las otras a bajar, esto no tiene sentido pues aunque alguien empiece a vender bitcoin no tendria por que afectar al precio de las otras.
> 
> Esto me hace ver que esta todo trucado y que lo que hacen es en cuanto baja bitcoin meter todo el dinero de las shitoin en bitcoin para contener la sangria.



Bueno, esto simepre ha pasado no? En la bolsa esto tambien pasa, hay valores directores y otros que los siguen. Pero que va a mantener el valor del bitcoin en el futuro?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Feb 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Bueno, esto simepre ha pasado no? En la bolsa esto tambien pasa, hay valores directores y otros que los siguen. Pero que va a mantener el valor del bitcoin en el futuro?




No lo se pero la gente quiere apostar a bitcoin y yo apuesto a el pero de forma indirecta.

Para que quiero meter 6000 a bitcoin para que me haga un 12000 como mucho, el doble, pero incluso si me hace una bestialñidad y se me ponen a 40000 sigo igual de pobre.

En cambio si meto en un mierdon y empieza a subir eso en plan hijo puta no me hace un 40000 me hace un 400000, es mi idea vaya.

Estos dias es lo que veo ademas que me esta pasando con algunas como con xrp hace unas semanas o civic o distritox cuando subieron aunque luego me perdi parte de esa subida.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (25 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Ni putisima idea, cuentanos algo hombre, yo solo veo que esta muy baratungo y que dicen que esta para sustituir a ethereum 2,0 por lo que me estraña que este a ese precio.
> 
> No me jodas ahora diciendome que es una cosa que ha nacido para reflejar el precio del euro o alguna cosa asi.




Donde estas viendo ese precio de Ethereum 2.0? 

Ethereum 2.0 no es un nuevo proyecto, es una versión nueva del protocolo de Ethereum. Los tokens en la blockchain actual de ETH deberán pasar 1 a 1 a ETH 2.0.

Así que o alguien está ofreciendo algo turbio con futuros de ETH 2.0 o te están intentando timar.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Feb 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Donde estas viendo ese precio de Ethereum 2.0?
> 
> Ethereum 2.0 no es un nuevo proyecto, es una versión nueva del protocolo de Ethereum. Los tokens en la blockchain actual de ETH deberán pasar 1 a 1 a ETH 2.0.
> 
> Así que o alguien está ofreciendo algo turbio con futuros de ETH 2.0 o te están intentando timar.




Pues la tienen en kraken listada no he intentado comprarla pero la tienen.


----------



## Manolo y Benito (25 Feb 2021)

La verdad que yo no acabo de entender eso de que todas sigan al bitcoin. Es que parece que directamente están programadas para que bailen a su son. Qué tendrá que ver que bitcoin baje un 20%, que se supone que es una reserva de valor, a que baje igual un proyecto como Decentraland (MANA), que es un mundo virtual.


----------



## iaGulin (25 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> No lo se pero la gente quiere apostar a bitcoin y yo apuesto a el pero de forma indirecta.
> 
> Para que quiero meter 6000 a bitcoin para que me haga un 12000 como mucho, el doble, pero incluso si me hace una bestialñidad y se me ponen a 40000 sigo igual de pobre.
> 
> ...



Ya que no quieres meter en BTC (a pesar de que tanto puede ir para abajo como marcarse un x10 en corto plazo) y puestos a meter dinero al tuntún a ver si suena la flauta con _shitcoins_ que ni sabes para que sirven (con el alto indice de fracaso que eso puede suponer) me parece mejor opción jugar en bolsa con empresas dedicadas a la blockchain.

Opino desde la barra del bar, claro.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Feb 2021)

Manolo y Benito dijo:


> La verdad que yo no acabo de entender eso de que todas sigan al bitcoin. Es que parece que directamente están programadas para que bailen a su son. Qué tendrá que ver que bitcoin baje un 20%, que se supone que es una reserva de valor, a que baje igual un proyecto como Decentraland (MANA), que es un mundo virtual.



Tiene pinta de que los que tienen millones en bitcoin inflan las otras monedas, cuando ven que se les baja lo que hacen es sacar dinero del que han metido en las otras y lo devuelven a bitcoin, asi ganan mucha pasta, es lo que tiene pinta vaya.

La gente que ha metido dinero en las otras empieza a perderlo, ellos retienen la caida del bitcoin y vuelta a empezar.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Feb 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> Ya que no quieres meter en BTC (a pesar de que tanto puede ir para abajo como marcarse un x10 en corto plazo) y puestos a meter dinero al tuntún a ver si suena la flauta con _shitcoins_ que ni sabes para que sirven (con el alto indice de fracaso que eso puede suponer) me parece mejor opción jugar en bolsa con empresas dedicadas a la blockchain.
> 
> Opino desde la barra del bar, claro.




Es que aqui veo subir mis euros en la cartera y a golpe de clic voy sacando y metiendo de unas a otras conforme voy viendo el comportamiento que tienen, por ejemplo una que va a subir mucho si bitcoin sube es LRC, tambien porsupuesto mis queridas civic y distritox si bitcoin sube haran facilmente un por 2 o por 3 al precio que estan ahora.

En bolsa ni puta idea.......... y eso


----------



## disken (25 Feb 2021)

Porque Bitcoin da liquidez a todo el mercado. Sin liquidez se acabo la fiesta, la mayoría de altcoins cuando salen se hacen, sino mejor se quedan en casa.

Tratad de no poneros en evidencia diciendo "yo le meto a esta coin que vale pocos céntimos porque si sube pues me puedo hacer rico, con bitcoin no que ya esta muy caro". 

Intentemos seguir la dinámica del hilo, en la que proponemos Criptos por su tecnología y posibilidad de crecimiento.


----------



## Burbujerofc (25 Feb 2021)




----------



## Iberia5 (25 Feb 2021)

Estay cargado de BNB a 240 y BTC... esperando una subida, me pongo nervioso cuando el BNB llega a 265 y no he vendido.. podria haber vendido varias veces y comprar otra vez a 240.. pero está en ese rango 240-260.

Luego tengo algo de GAS, el GAS sube cuando el bitcoin baja, es perfecto para tradear... si el GAS sube y BTC baja, compro BTC con GAS ya que al cambio ganas mas monedas, e inversa... creo que así voy ganando mas monedas por el mismo precio, soy nuevo tradeando y no sé si esto es correcto, alguien me aconseja? un saludo.


De momento tengo BNB BTC y GAS, tambien le meti fuerte al NANO la semana pasada y me dio 500$


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (25 Feb 2021)

Suerte y ánimo Iberia.
Le gane una pasta a GAS el fin de semana, subio de 0,07 a 0,14 o por ahi y sali cagando leche. Creo k bajo a la mitad de nuevo y ha vuelto pa arriba. Lo de BNB k dices, estoy igual, rango 240 260 y no vendo por el FOMO si sube a 300. Ya me perdi una parte de subida de bnb por tadear con btc h no asumir k me equivoque, ahi deje la orden semanas... Error


----------



## walkerheras (25 Feb 2021)

los proyectos de arte digital están en auge . los NFT . Ayer entré en RARE Unique.one. Se ha doblado en un dia y darán un airdrop si se compra hasta 28 febrero


----------



## INE (26 Feb 2021)

¿Qué opináis de ALGORAND? Se supone que es un proyecto de un tío del MIT, Silvio Micali, que es la bomba. Aquí en una
entrevista en 2018 criticando el BTC.

Silvio Micali: “El Bitcoin es una receta para el desastre”


----------



## Burbujerofc (26 Feb 2021)

Caballeros, ha sido un placer...


----------



## Burbujerofc (26 Feb 2021)

INE dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de ALGORAND? Se supone que es un proyecto de un tío del MIT, Silvio Micali, que es la bomba. Aquí en una
> entrevista en 2018 criticando el BTC.
> 
> Silvio Micali: “El Bitcoin es una receta para el desastre”



usan el lenguaje Clarity, que también usan los de Stacks.

Difiero de él, aunque no fui al MIT, sobre Bitcoin.
Poco a poco Bitcoin va a ganar escalabilidad con Taproot, primero.
Luego seguimos con LN.


Sobre algorand, imagino que los del MIT la entenderán mejor, por ahora ha dado buenos resultados especulativos. Eso no se puede negar.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Feb 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Donde estas viendo ese precio de Ethereum 2.0?
> 
> Ethereum 2.0 no es un nuevo proyecto, es una versión nueva del protocolo de Ethereum. Los tokens en la blockchain actual de ETH deberán pasar 1 a 1 a ETH 2.0.
> 
> Así que o alguien está ofreciendo algo turbio con futuros de ETH 2.0 o te están intentando timar.



Mira aqui sale el precio de ethereum 2,0

https://www.kraken.com/es-es/prices/eth2-ethereum-2-0-price-chart/eth-ethereum?interval=1m


----------



## orbeo (26 Feb 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Un pregunta, veo que mucha gente habla de que el bitcoin llegara a varios 100s de miles a final de la decada y que reemplazara a l oro. Mi pregunta es si ethereum, Polcadot, Cardano y muchos mas son mejores, que impide que cuando estas altcoins sean mas conocidas el precio de Bitcoin baje a lo bestia?



Si se les llama shitcoins es por algo. No te sugiere algo?


----------



## GarfielD147 (26 Feb 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Si se les llama shitcoins es por algo. No te sugiere algo?



Cardano y Ethereum shitcoin?

Facepalm. 

Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (26 Feb 2021)

GarfielD147 dijo:


> Cardano y Ethereum shitcoin?
> 
> Facepalm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk



Efectivamente.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (26 Feb 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Mira aqui sale el precio de ethereum 2,0
> 
> https://www.kraken.com/es-es/prices/eth2-ethereum-2-0-price-chart/eth-ethereum?interval=1m




Kraken te promete un IOU de tokens de ETH2.0 (una promesa futura) pero no puedes hacer nada con ellos hasta que ETH pase a ETH2.0. Es una salida para los que se metan en el staking de ETH2.0 en Kraken y quieran salirse antes de tiempo. Si compras ahora eso en Kraken estas apostando a que ETH2.0 saldrá sin problemas y que ETH2.0 == ETH. Aqui te lo explican todo:

https://support.kraken.com/hc/en-us...-ETH-staking-the-Ethereum-2-0-network-upgrade


----------



## GarfielD147 (26 Feb 2021)

orbeo dijo:


> Efectivamente.



Se te ve entendido 

Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (26 Feb 2021)

GarfielD147 dijo:


> Se te ve entendido
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk



Ilustrame. Soy todo oídos.


----------



## GarfielD147 (26 Feb 2021)

No merece la pena discutir con quien pone proyectos como eth o ada al mismo nivel que doge

Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thundercat (26 Feb 2021)

Es que es verdad, hoy en día cuando se habla de blockchain casi siempre se trata de proyectos en la red Ethereum . Bitcoin no permite casi nada de eso, es robusto y ya está, lo cual es su misión desde el principio.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Feb 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Kraken te promete un IOU de tokens de ETH2.0 (una promesa futura) pero no puedes hacer nada con ellos hasta que ETH pase a ETH2.0. Es una salida para los que se metan en el staking de ETH2.0 en Kraken y quieran salirse antes de tiempo. Si compras ahora eso en Kraken estas apostando a que ETH2.0 saldrá sin problemas y que ETH2.0 == ETH. Aqui te lo explican todo:
> 
> https://support.kraken.com/hc/en-us...-ETH-staking-the-Ethereum-2-0-network-upgrade



para cuando se supone que saldra ETH 2.0 ?....


----------



## iaGulin (26 Feb 2021)

Por si alguno quiere probar, aun no hice retirada así que no sé si funciona, pero se mata el tiempo xD

*Bitclaim*


----------



## zumbito (26 Feb 2021)

Entonces que valor util tendra bitcoin en el futuro que no tengan las altcoins?


----------



## walkerheras (26 Feb 2021)

Polkaswap un Dex sobre la red de xora , Acala mundo Defi sobre la red de polkadot, la Defi de polkadot se probará antes en Kusama . proyectos estimados que saldran finales Q1 y Q2.
Buenas perspectivas si el ciclo alcista dura pasado el verano.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (26 Feb 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Kraken te promete un IOU de tokens de ETH2.0 (una promesa futura) pero no puedes hacer nada con ellos hasta que ETH pase a ETH2.0. Es una salida para los que se metan en el staking de ETH2.0 en Kraken y quieran salirse antes de tiempo. Si compras ahora eso en Kraken estas apostando a que ETH2.0 saldrá sin problemas y que ETH2.0 == ETH. Aqui te lo explican todo:
> 
> https://support.kraken.com/hc/en-us...-ETH-staking-the-Ethereum-2-0-network-upgrade



Pues no lo sabia, eso es una mierda, si al menos te dieran un ethereum 2 si finalmente sale.

Pero pone que lo que dan son recompensas de mierda y que igual ni dan nada si eso no sale adelante, osea humo, esto si que es humo.


----------



## The Grasshopper (27 Feb 2021)

Menudo subidón de Matic (si no la conocéis estáis tardando) y de Ada esta noche. Los chinos han vuelto?


----------



## Iberia5 (27 Feb 2021)

No entiendo esta mierda... por qué cojones sube el Cardano, el Matic o algunas otras tanto, si normalmente iba a la par del BTC? La elite se rie de nosotros como quiere y nos tiene como perritos siguiendole por las graficas...

O te pilla mirando la subida al momento, o cuando llegas y quieres meterle, ellos van a vender y te van a joder mucho.


----------



## Demi Grante (27 Feb 2021)

Iberia5 dijo:


> No entiendo esta mierda... por qué cojones sube el Cardano, el Matic o algunas otras tanto, si normalmente iba a la par del BTC? La elite se rie de nosotros como quiere y nos tiene como perritos siguiendole por las graficas...
> 
> O te pilla mirando la subida al momento, o cuando llegas y quieres meterle, ellos van a vender y te van a joder mucho.




Vamos, que esta semana estuviste diciendo "Qué barato el Cardano, es el momento de meterme...buf, no, mejor le echo al BTC". Y ahora es cuando te arrepientes.

Te doy una buena noticia, no llegas tarde al tren. El Cardano seguirá subiendo. Se llevará alguna hostia para abajo, pero seguirá subiendo a pesar de todo.


Cuando llegue a 1,5€ no quiero ver otro mensaje tuyo de "No me lo podía esperar, no lo entiendo".


----------



## GarfielD147 (27 Feb 2021)

Iberia5 dijo:


> No entiendo esta mierda... por qué cojones sube el Cardano, el Matic o algunas otras tanto, si normalmente iba a la par del BTC? La elite se rie de nosotros como quiere y nos tiene como perritos siguiendole por las graficas...
> 
> O te pilla mirando la subida al momento, o cuando llegas y quieres meterle, ellos van a vender y te van a joder mucho.



Madre mía. No os estáis enterando de nada. Y el tren ya se puso en marcha hace un mes. 

Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Grasshopper (27 Feb 2021)

Yo pillé ADA ayer a las 11 y le estoy sacando un 26% en un día. Y lo que le queda.


----------



## Iberia5 (27 Feb 2021)

Demi Grante dijo:


> Vamos, que esta semana estuviste diciendo "Qué barato el Cardano, es el momento de meterme...buf, no, mejor le echo al BTC". Y ahora es cuando te arrepientes.
> 
> Te doy una buena noticia, no llegas tarde al tren. El Cardano seguirá subiendo. Se llevará alguna hostia para abajo, pero seguirá subiendo a pesar de todo.
> 
> ...



Si el otro dia le meti a 1,03 cuando se estabilizó y vendi cuando llego a 1,30, pero creyendome que ya seria el tope, y esto sigue para alante... ahora tengo miedo de meterme ya que he visto que se ha estancado en el 1,40


----------



## Blogan (1 Mar 2021)

Parece que los Nocoiners se han vuelto a su cueva


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (2 Mar 2021)

Dentro en Avalanch (AVAX) esta mañana a 26,7
Dentro esta mañana en HEGIC a 0,248

SI BTC VUELVE PA ARRIBA, UN x2 esta facilito
EL QUE AVISA NO ES TRAIDOR


----------



## zumbito (2 Mar 2021)

Se acabo la racha alcista?


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (3 Mar 2021)

Hay k cargar en alts con caidas del 50% en 15 dias, para los k creemos k btc se va a maximos es "dinero facil"


----------



## Sk666 (3 Mar 2021)

Bueno para los que seguimos en Fantom no hacemos más que subir y bajar XD pero sigo pensando que es una moneda con un potencial increíble.
Theta mi talismán y moneda preferida Sony ha entrado aquí, rozando los 4$, precio que alguna vez se dijo para el 2024, osea qué...
ENJ del estilo Theta proyecto de plataformas, nfts y demás de juegos que espera no la compre una grande en breve...
Dicen las malas lenguas que Mr Elon troll no hace más que comprar Doge.
LTC posible pump este mes, no hacen más que comprarla.
Tron otro posible pump tocho, sé que no es del agrado de todos pero puede dar de que hablar.

Por otro lado hay que estar atento, está racha alcista no va a durar siempre.

Editado 1


----------



## Skaskaska (3 Mar 2021)

Superaremos con creces los precios ath o nos quedaremos "a puntito"? La verdad es que pinta bien y en principio hasta Abril no debería de haber peligro..


----------



## zumbito (3 Mar 2021)

Una pregunta, cual es el futuro de todas estas monedas? Hacen falta para algo? Seran un equivalente a las acciones? Es que no concibo una economia en la que cada empresa tenga su moneda. Alguien tiene alguna hipotesis de en que acaba todo esto?


----------



## zumbito (3 Mar 2021)

Eso tiene mas sentido. Es que hay una moneda para todo, no se si el precio esta inflado, pero la cantidad, esta claro que si, al menos hasta que Bitcoin sea algo comun a la gran mayoria de la poblacion.


----------



## plus ultra (3 Mar 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Una pregunta, cual es el futuro de todas estas monedas? Hacen falta para algo? Seran un equivalente a las acciones? Es que no concibo una economia en la que cada empresa tenga su moneda. Alguien tiene alguna hipotesis de en que acaba todo esto?



Felicidades una de las mejores pregustas formuladas en el hilo y en parte del sub-foro sobre criptos.Si muchos se la hicieran antes de meterse en algo así, puede que le hubiera ido mejor.

Te respondo un poco por encima a lo que te inquieta, hacen falta para algo? serán un equivalente a las acciones?

Por un lado tenemos los utility tokens estas monedas como su propio nombre indica son de utilidad, esto viene a decir que si tu inviertes en un proyecto que planea montar una sala de cine, una vez montada esa sala podrás utilizarlos para comprar entradas,palomitas...

Por otro tenemos los Security token estos son algo mas parecido a las acciones aunque no necesariamente igual. El reparto de dividendos puede que te los hagan en un subtoken de utilidad que luego no vale nada o muy poco. Como en todo, en estos casos hay que leer muy bien letra pequeña de cada uno si vas a meterte en largo.

Los token, monedas básicamente son algo así como el FIAT un medio de pago como cualquier otro.


----------



## Patanegra (3 Mar 2021)

plus ultra dijo:


> Felicidades una de las mejores pregustas formuladas en el hilo y en parte del sub-foro sobre criptos.Si muchos se la hicieran antes de meterse en algo así, puede que le hubiera ido mejor.
> 
> Te respondo un poco por encima a lo que te inquieta, hacen falta para algo? serán un equivalente a las acciones?
> 
> ...



Un utility token, de los que tengo muchos, tiene el valor juridico de una donacion. En cualquier momento, el proyecto puede decir que ademas de los tokens aceptan dolares como pago....por eso es mejor evitar proyectos muy maduros, ya que llega un momento que o bien se ve que el token no sirve para nada o que el proyecto acepta otros medios de pago.


----------



## The Grasshopper (3 Mar 2021)

El domingo cambié una parte de mi plata por cash con un forero y con ello aumenté mi posición en Vechain y VTHO. Llevo en menos de un día 25 y 35% respectivamente. Valen menos de un céntimo ambas y van a hacer un x10 este año. Dicho queda.


----------



## The Grasshopper (4 Mar 2021)

Mira lo que hace VET y cuando te expidan un pasaporte sanitario hecho con ellas me lo cuentas. Por poner un ejemplo práctico. O EWR que permite pagos en tiempo real por la electricidad que generan tus paneles. Infórmate.


----------



## The Grasshopper (4 Mar 2021)

no lees.VET tiene más de 1000 clientes ahora mismo como Walmart o BMW. Ahora. Reales. Yo no hablo de gráficas sino del mundo real.

 

https://twitter.com/bredgarlichouse/status/1367146850302713860?s=21


----------



## Sk666 (4 Mar 2021)

Acabo de encontrarme con varias subidas en mi portfolio y la que más me llama la atención es la de hbar un 20%


----------



## QuepasaRey (4 Mar 2021)

Esta 1inch muy fresca en zona de compra
$Dia lleva acumulando semanas, cuando arranque revienta.
Y $Aave se puede marcar un 10-20% en cualquier mañana de estas


----------



## Frysby (4 Mar 2021)

La verdad es que aave promete. Y más sabiendo que tiene limitado el número a 13.000.000. podría ser otro bitcoin


----------



## zumbito (4 Mar 2021)

plus ultra dijo:


> Felicidades una de las mejores pregustas formuladas en el hilo y en parte del sub-foro sobre criptos.Si muchos se la hicieran antes de meterse en algo así, puede que le hubiera ido mejor.
> 
> Te respondo un poco por encima a lo que te inquieta, hacen falta para algo? serán un equivalente a las acciones?
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias. Entonces creo que no bajare a las cloacas de las altcoins. Que opinion os merecen lo que estaria por debajo de Bitcoin, Ethereum, Dot, Litecoin, Ada, etc. Eso tambien se ira al garete? Mi idea es aguantarlas unos anos. Esas monedas son utility o security?

Por ultimo, ya lo habia preguntado antes, pero que pasara cunado todos los bitcoins esten minados o todos los ADA en circulacion? Como se mantiene la red?


----------



## iaGulin (4 Mar 2021)

Voy a hacer la pregunta chorra del día, agradecería que alguien la responda xD

En Binance no se pueden poner varias ordenes sobre la misma cripto verdad? Me explico:

1º orden de venta si iota alcanza 1,5$
2º orden de venta si iota alcanza los 700BNB
3º orden de venta si iota alcanza los 2800 satoshis


----------



## Sk666 (4 Mar 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> Voy a hacer la pregunta chorra del día, agradecería que alguien la responda xD
> 
> En Binance no se pueden poner varias ordenes sobre la misma cripto verdad? Me explico:
> 
> ...



No puedes negociar contra diferentes pares XD, sólo contra uno.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Mar 2021)

acabo de tradear a algorand unos 8700 euros equivalentes a 10.055 algorand, comprados sobre los 0,87 euros.

haber con que me encuentro mañana cuando me levante, llevaba desde el lunes o martes sin mover nada, el lunes hice algo parecido y luego subieron a mas de 1 euro aunque no fui paciente y lo saque antes nuevamente a dai.

Esta siendo mi estrategia cuando veo que algo subira por inercia natural lo muevo a esa moneda y cuando veo que va a bajar tambien por inercia natural por que se ve bajada de bitcoin o veo que han hecho algun pumpeo raro y no quiero perder lo ganado lo vuelvo a pasar a dai.


Estoy viendo a todas las monedillas subiendo con esta estabilidad de bitcoin de hoy asi que con poco que suba esto mañana ya le he sacado, haber si al menos me levanto y esta en 0,96 o 0,97.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (6 Mar 2021)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> Esta 1inch muy fresca en zona de compra
> $Dia lleva acumulando semanas, cuando arranque revienta.
> Y $Aave se puede marcar un 10-20% en cualquier mañana de estas



DIA en que puesto de capitalizacion esta? La 345?

Es esa i me estoy perdiendo algo? K tiene de especial, la he oido mucho y es una shit mas del monton... O k argumentos hay? Gracias


----------



## jm666 (6 Mar 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> Voy a hacer la pregunta chorra del día, agradecería que alguien la responda xD
> 
> En Binance no se pueden poner varias ordenes sobre la misma cripto verdad? Me explico:
> 
> ...



Hay un API de binance en donde puedes mirar precios y cursar órdenes, hay ejemplos en python, te tendrías que programar tus porpias órdenes.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (6 Mar 2021)

Frysby dijo:


> La verdad es que aave promete. Y más sabiendo que tiene limitado el número a 13.000.000. podría ser otro bitcoin



Hay algun sitio en el que diga las que estan limitadas y el numero que habra de ellas ?


----------



## Frysby (6 Mar 2021)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Hay algun sitio en el que diga las que estan limitadas y el numero que habra de ellas ?



Un análisis profundo de DeFi: Aave, el "fantasma" finlandés - BeInCrypto


----------



## Iberia5 (7 Mar 2021)

Mi portfolio:
Aavee
Link
Uni
Nano
1INCH
FET
Ada
Xem
Vet
NPXS
BTT

Y cada mes estoy pensando en meter 300€ en BTC.

Tengo un 20% de mis ahorros en liquido (Unos 11k) en cryptos.

En BTT NPX VET FET y Aave tengo unos mil euros esperando a que algun dia peten su valor, en las otras voy tradeando.
¿Que opinais? demasiadas?


----------



## The Grasshopper (7 Mar 2021)

De las que llevas y yo también. Las VET llevan tres días subiendo bien y estarán así un tiempo. Yo las espero a mínimo 50 cts. a final de año. Tienen un proyecto del mundo real.


----------



## Brannigan (8 Mar 2021)

Nadie por aquí lleva COTI?? Poco se está hablando de ello y menuda racha lleva...

Para el que no la conozca COTI es una plataforma de integración de pagos, con su plataforma ya en funcionamiento, su app, etc.

Acaban de integrarlo en Apple Pay y está bastante disparado, aunque por las redes hay mucho hype...


Opiniones al respecto? Está en ATH ahora mismo...

Enviado desde mi M2007J17G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (8 Mar 2021)

Brannigan dijo:


> Nadie por aquí lleva COTI?? Poco se está hablando de ello y menuda racha lleva...
> 
> Para el que no la conozca COTI es una plataforma de integración de pagos, con su plataforma ya en funcionamiento, su app, etc.
> 
> ...



HODLER de COTI de hace mucho, sigue teniendo mucho margen para crecer, para mí siempre ha sido una TOP 50, al final el mercado la pondrá en su lugar. El roadmap de 2020 lo cumplieron incluso con extras, y el de 2021 es muy bullish. Para el primer cuarto se espera que presenten licencia para operar como exchange en singapur, cuenta bancaria & tarjeta de crédito, la mainnet de su proyecto CVI y ADAPay, la plataforma de pagos para Cardano. Va a ser un gran año para COTI.


----------



## Sk666 (8 Mar 2021)

Sí COTI va a pegar una buena subida, yo también la llevo desde hace tiempo.
HBAR va a despegar...


----------



## mr_nobody (8 Mar 2021)

BTC y ETH son stablecoins ya


----------



## mr_nobody (8 Mar 2021)

Brannigan dijo:


> Nadie por aquí lleva COTI?? Poco se está hablando de ello y menuda racha lleva...
> 
> Para el que no la conozca COTI es una plataforma de integración de pagos, con su plataforma ya en funcionamiento, su app, etc.
> 
> ...



Coti puede que sea como chainlink en su momento, que cuando la integro google pego el petardazo.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (8 Mar 2021)

Dos hogos a Kilin Network, que viene a ser el Chainlink de Polkadot, después de un dumping importante de los que comparon en el presale, se ha estabilizado el precio. 

Están empezando a moverse, hoy ya han anunciado un partnership con 0chain, y dicen que van a anunciar nuevos partners toda la semana. Es muy pronto, no han sacado ni la beta, hasta el tercer cuarto no hay mainnet, pero el proyecto tiene posibilidades de ser importante, al menos dentro del ecosistema DOT.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (8 Mar 2021)

Acabo de entrar con fuerza en BTT BitTorrent y en CAKE PanCakeSwap. Espero k esta ultima se ponga a seguir a Uniswap, que vuela de unos dias para acá.

BitTorrent parece k ha arrancado hace una hora o dos, asi que pa dentro.

Las dos se pueden hacer un 50% para llegar a sus ATH de hace 2 o 3 semanas


----------



## Skaskaska (8 Mar 2021)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> de





Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Acabo de entrar con fuerza en BTT BitTorrent y en CAKE PanCakeSwap. Espero k esta ultima se ponga a seguir a Uniswap, que vuela de unos dias para acá.
> 
> BitTorrent parece k ha arrancado hace una hora o dos, asi que pa dentro.
> 
> Las dos se pueden hacer un 50% para llegar a sus ATH de hace 2 o 3 semanas



Uniswap es que va a sacar la v3 (que se presupone que conllevará la por fin y ansiada venta de tokens ERC20 a un precio asequible con algún tipo de segunda capa, lo que podría suponer una importante pérdida de valor de toda la red de Binance) Esto unido a las diferentes mejoras de Eth tal vez estén inflando en precio.
Hablo sin saber pero no veo motivos para pensar que Pancake vaya a seguir a Uniswap ahora mismo.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (8 Mar 2021)

Por que no sube nada compost y maker en esta subidilla ?

Litecoin y otras tantas estan bastante paradillas tambien aunque no tiene por que ser malo cuando arranque ya no las para nadie.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (9 Mar 2021)

Pero que mas me da que valga o que no valga, quiero forrarme, estoy viendo que algunas monedas siguen mismo patron como por ejemplo mi algorand que me esta subiendo ya a los niveles que yo barajaba aunque creo que aun tiene margen de subida.

Me da igual que una cosa valga o no valga si puedo sacar partido.

En realidad te pones a pensar y la mayoria de las cosas no valen nada, oro y plata ?? pero sin son pedruscos........ mas o menos bonitos pero pedruscos.

Una vivienda chula pues eso si por que puedes disfrutarla todos los dias y tener mejor calidad de vida.

Comida pues tambien por que sin ella las vas a pasar putas..........

No se si eres partidario del bitcoin pero tampoco es que valga para nada, es mas de lo mismo pero si es capaz de darme cosas que quiero me da igual, simplemente compro para beneficiarme y poder cambiarlo por cosas X en un futuro.


----------



## Sk666 (9 Mar 2021)

Cuidado con HBAR que sí parece que despega y estoy muy borriquito con está crypto, se ha metido multitud de empresas aquí.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (9 Mar 2021)

Arranca avalanch, avisado pagina anterio.
Arranca Cake, vaaaamooooosss
Esperando k arranque BTT bittorrent, arrancara....

Dentro en KEY, k arranca chavale, pa dentro k duplica en una semasanaaaa.... Fuera de XEM, no da pa todo


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (9 Mar 2021)

Pronto arranca HEGIC, todas estas es un x2


----------



## Burbujerofc (10 Mar 2021)

Hoy tengo tiempo libre, si me pilla la orden, a tradear un poco de EOS por las risas.
Si no pues nada.


----------



## bavech (10 Mar 2021)

El precious de EOSBTC está muy tentador ya cargue unos cantos.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (10 Mar 2021)

Compra especulativa en Terra Virtua TVK

Para la moda esta de los tokens no fungibles, tokens para coleccionar... De gilipollas esta lleno el mundo.... Yo tb pensaba que facebook era una mierda....y mira


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (10 Mar 2021)

Arranca TVK

HACIENDA Y TODOS ME LA VAIS A CHUPAR


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (10 Mar 2021)

Yo veo que es de 63,74 millones.... Y lleva jna semana o poco mas en Binance, en otros exchanges no conttolo, aunke hbra k investigar Uniswap


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (10 Mar 2021)

Y cuando digo arranca, no digo k dea nueva... Digo k comienza a acelerar


----------



## Skaskaska (12 Mar 2021)

Vamos con HOGE COIN


----------



## paketazo (12 Mar 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Las tenía arriba NKN sobre 0.028$ de media, y no muchas, no me sacaran de trabajar, pero guardo ese puñado a ver que van haciendo.
> 
> Suerte si llevas



Pues me he deshecho de todas las NKN esta noche a 0,21$, hasta aquí he llegado. Mucho tiempo han estado ahí tras hacer su ROI correspondiente.

Enhorabuena si alguno más ha pillado cacho


----------



## The Grasshopper (12 Mar 2021)

Zil lleva creciendo desde ayer a ritmos indecentes. Mi cartera es 80% VET y el 20% restante es ZIL por lo que llevo dos días haciendo pasta como si no hubiera un mañana. Y que da recorrido al menos hasta mediados de abril.


----------



## Sk666 (12 Mar 2021)

Echar un vistazo a HBAR si tenéis algo de tiempo, pinta bastante bien


----------



## plus ultra (12 Mar 2021)

Spoiler





HOSTIAS!!! TRX a 1$ pues si que me iba a quedar contento, ni en poloniex en su mejores tiempos... me lie con XRP y esta, en 0,10 es donde la tengo.

Esperaba que llegaran antes pero no tengo prisa.

KAVA 6$
XRP 1$
TRX 0,10$
[/QUOTE]



Objetvo de KAVA cumplido 6$.

Estoy mirando DOWS y parece interesante.


----------



## Larsil (14 Mar 2021)

EL Ethereum crea muchas aplicaciones lslslsls. Eso es... va, no me gusta mucho u.u


----------



## zumbito (14 Mar 2021)

Cambiando un poco de tema. Donde guardais vosotros las criptos? Eso que dicen que los puedes guardar en un pendrive, como se hace?


----------



## ruber et impius (14 Mar 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Cambiando un poco de tema. Donde guardais vosotros las criptos? Eso que dicen que los puedes guardar en un pendrive, como se hace?



Usa Atomic Wallet. 

Usa también VeraCrypt para crear un archivo que es un volumen cifrado. Ponle una contraseña que no sea "1234" y guarda en ese volumen un documento de texto metiendo allí todas las claves privadas de las carteras y la semilla de Atomic Wallet. 

Si guardas ese archivo en varios sitios muy rebuscados de tus discos duros, y en un pendrive, nadie va a capturarte tus claves privadas. 

Otra opción es usar un ledger, pero es mucho más caro y te viene grande.


----------



## Polo_00 (14 Mar 2021)

Buena subida de utk, felicidades a los afortunados.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (14 Mar 2021)

Fuera de IOTA. Dentro en MANA decentraland


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (14 Mar 2021)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Arranca avalanch, avisado pagina anterio.
> Arranca Cake, vaaaamooooosss
> Esperando k arranque BTT bittorrent, arrancara....
> 
> Dentro en KEY, k arranca chavale, pa dentro k duplica en una semasanaaaa.... Fuera de XEM, no da pa todo



KEY ya ha duplicado, me quedo dentro.
BTT tambien buen comportamiento, las otras paradas. Si sigue subiendo btc, arrancaran....


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (14 Mar 2021)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Compra especulativa en Terra Virtua TVK
> 
> Para la moda esta de los tokens no fungibles, tokens para coleccionar... De gilipollas esta lleno el mundo.... Yo tb pensaba que facebook era una mierda....y mira



Esta TVK ya se ha hecho un 50% desde que lo dije la semana pasada


----------



## Burbujerofc (15 Mar 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Zil lleva creciendo desde ayer a ritmos indecentes. Mi cartera es 80% VET y el 20% restante es ZIL por lo que llevo dos días haciendo pasta como si no hubiera un mañana. Y que da recorrido al menos hasta mediados de abril.



ZIL se puede ir perfectamente los 2 dólares (o no). 
¿Por qué?
El puente con ethereum tendría que salir antes del verano.

Supuestamente va a entrar a más exchanges de Estados Unidos.

La cantidad de ZIL stakeados.

El Market Cap que tiene.

Rumores de que también entraría en proyectos de Binance.

Especulación 100% sana


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (15 Mar 2021)

Dentro en ALICE. Primer juego blockchain, con actores k interactuan, apto para venta de NFT y con ese objetivo. Ojoooo menudo pelotazo parece, ya le saco un 25%, el token ha salido hace una hora a negociar en Binance


----------



## bavech (15 Mar 2021)

¿Alguien sabe porque no sube EOS/BTC?


Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zumbito (15 Mar 2021)

ruber et impius dijo:


> Usa Atomic Wallet.
> 
> Usa también VeraCrypt para crear un archivo que es un volumen cifrado. Ponle una contraseña que no sea "1234" y guarda en ese volumen un documento de texto metiendo allí todas las claves privadas de las carteras y la semilla de Atomic Wallet.
> 
> ...



Ok, voy a ver como funciona eso


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (15 Mar 2021)

bavech dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe porque no sube EOS/BTC?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Los viejos tokens, salvo btc y eth, no suben. Es asi, salen otro mas funcionales, supongo


----------



## Galapago (15 Mar 2021)

Dejo a $VRA aquí y el que quiera montarse en el dolar dentro de poco ya sabe que hacer, buenas noches.


----------



## QuepasaRey (15 Mar 2021)

No se quien me preguntaba la otra semana si $Dia era buena moneda o no. 
Es del grupo de las oracles, coingecko utiliza su motor para el funcionamiento de la web, tiene un partner reciente con IBM y acaba de fichar a una milf que ha sido bankera y eurodiputada.
Cuando hace poco vine a aconsejarla, estaba en 429-433 sats, yo acabo de salir ahora en 618, ha sido forrada gorda porque me habia metido con 2,5btc así que este finde se abre una botella de las especiales.
Eso si....me queda un poco sabor a polla en la boca porque segun mi gurú me he bajado demasiado temprano y mañana me voy a arrepentir.
Me voy a Icx y Aave ahora, que tienen recorrido de cojones.


----------



## Larsil (16 Mar 2021)




----------



## Larsil (16 Mar 2021)

Criptomoneda, por, ciudades. Cada ciudad y barrio de su ciudad, con su criptomoneda.


----------



## Larsil (16 Mar 2021)

Scala price today, XLA live marketcap, chart, and info | CoinMarketCap
MINAR SCALA UNA BUENA OPCION XLA, MINERIA CON CPU CRIPTOMONEDAS - YouTube para más info.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (16 Mar 2021)

Has ganado pasta en cantidades ingentes con alguna de esas shitcoin ?

Las que mueren que les pasa, sigues teniendolas pero te marcan 0 euros, ya no aparecen ??


----------



## Larsil (16 Mar 2021)

Debería de comerciarse con ellas. No usarlas para pasarlas a dinero FIAT.


----------



## The Grasshopper (16 Mar 2021)

Cómo cae todo no? La raya roja que están pintando las matic me está acojonando XD


----------



## Larsil (16 Mar 2021)

¿Qué opináis de Bitcoin Cash?
¿Alguna criptomoneda para el sexo?


----------



## Skaskaska (17 Mar 2021)

Larsil dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis de Bitcoin Cash?
> ¿Alguna criptomoneda para el sexo?



La tienes en corrección.
Yo no estoy pero me imagino que buscas algo así.
A disfrutar!

The WAIFU Project - your currency to get a digital girlfriend


Precio, gráficos, capitalización de mercado de Waifu Token (WAIF) | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Skaskaska (18 Mar 2021)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> No se quien me preguntaba la otra semana si $Dia era buena moneda o no.
> Es del grupo de las oracles, coingecko utiliza su motor para el funcionamiento de la web, tiene un partner reciente con IBM y acaba de fichar a una milf que ha sido bankera y eurodiputada.
> Cuando hace poco vine a aconsejarla, estaba en 429-433 sats, yo acabo de salir ahora en 618, ha sido forrada gorda porque me habia metido con 2,5btc así que este finde se abre una botella de las especiales.
> Eso si....me queda un poco sabor a polla en la boca porque segun mi gurú me he bajado demasiado temprano y mañana me voy a arrepentir.
> Me voy a Icx y Aave ahora, que tienen recorrido de cojones.



Aave lleva una racha larga un poco parado no?
Promete pero les falta un empujón de la red Eth o l2


----------



## davitin (18 Mar 2021)

Que potencial le veis a Radix?


----------



## Larsil (18 Mar 2021)

Iouilaa me genera el Monero. O me generaba. Ahora es. Na, ahora nada. *Monero parece ayudar. *Sí que ayuda. Me ralla el Monero.
Monedas de uso y non de abuso.





Con Monero no me cambió la ulll, con el Bitcoin me cambió la ulll, a más greed.
Me dice kfjkll que: ali ale alue ali por lo tanto el monero es valido. el bitcoin hacia ali y alua, por lo tanto es inválido. y hay una que hace ali y alai esa es la válida. Seria Polkadot la válida. Pero son unos faltosos.

A mí me hace ola el Monero. Pero va, tampocu... non sé, vamos a esperar.

A mí me hace le Polkadot, me gusta.


----------



## davitin (19 Mar 2021)

Pues no sé si se ha dicho aqui pero chz está subiendo bastante.


----------



## iaGulin (19 Mar 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Pues no sé si se ha dicho aqui pero chz está subiendo bastante.


----------



## _______ (19 Mar 2021)

Eco

Que os parece este ico?? 
Del fundador de uber
Merece la pena creo unos merkels


----------



## Larsil (19 Mar 2021)

La especulación genera ahhdazz. Esto hace eelee en los mercados y eso hace aalai en la gente. Y hace ooloi en los mercados, siempren en movimiento, esto me lo dijo yo que soy yo en tía. La verdad que no sé si es verdad pero buenu voy decilo.


----------



## Silverado72 (19 Mar 2021)

Estoy pensando en pillar algo de SOL por Binance, pero no tengo referencias


----------



## ruber et impius (19 Mar 2021)

Con esas capitalizaciones siempre hay que huir de las ICO (acaban ahostiando al poco de salir), estudiar que sea un proyecto sin humo (o al menos no del humo cantoso) y hacer hold de las cantidades que te puedas permitir. Yo llevo tiempo con unas e-radix y unas SLM. Prefiero perderlas enteramente a venderlas y perderme su x8-x20.

Ten en cuenta que muchas que están en valle y se disparan suelen ser proyectos de más de un año.


----------



## ruber et impius (19 Mar 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Que potencial le veis a Radix?



La tengo en cartera. Tiene muy buena pinta. Debería despegar en Q2, porque van a poner a punto su testnet.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (20 Mar 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Estoy pensando en pillar algo de SOL por Binance, pero no tengo referencias



Solana es tipo BinanceChain: Smartchain que quiere competirle a Ethereum siendo más barata pero tambien más centralizada.


----------



## Larsil (20 Mar 2021)

Para mí Polkadot vale 15€.


----------



## kynes (20 Mar 2021)

Qué pasa con BTT +88%?


----------



## Larsil (20 Mar 2021)

Acabo de leer esto: "Es sumatoria 0 y menos. Es decir, un ponzi donde los últimos que compran pueden quedarse sin gran parte de su inversión o sin la totalidad de ella. Al menos las acciones dan intereses reales de negocios reales, no burbujas infladas de especulación."


----------



## ruber et impius (20 Mar 2021)

SLM despegando... +48% 
Queríais uns shittie en estadio temprano, una potencial x10. Concedido.


----------



## ruber et impius (20 Mar 2021)

Es un token, cómpralo en un DEX, como 1Inch. Compra ETH en binance, transfiérelos a una cartera Metamask en tu navegador ( MetaMask , instala el plugin, crea una cuenta ETH , guarda bien la semilla) , métete luego aquí:
DEX Aggregator - 1inch.exchange
Conecta tu cartera metamask a este DEX ('connect wallet') y compra SLM con tus ETH.


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Mar 2021)

La posibilidad de algo de tradeo podría llegar. 

ADA sobre 1 dólar, por ejemplo, y ETH alrededor 1500 dólares. 

Podría ser, o no.


----------



## davitin (22 Mar 2021)

Que tal el exchange uniswap? Ahí están todos los chicharros, piden kyc? En qué país está ubicado? Cobran mucho por las transacciones?


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (22 Mar 2021)

sakeswap lleva una semana despegando seriamente, y en un par de días estarán en BSC


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (22 Mar 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Que tal el exchange uniswap? Ahí están todos los chicharros, piden kyc? En qué país está ubicado? Cobran mucho por las transacciones?



Uniswap es totalmente decentralizado. Es un smart contract corriendo en Ethereum.


----------



## davitin (22 Mar 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Uniswap es totalmente decentralizado. Es un smart contract corriendo en Ethereum.



Entonces imagino que hay que descargar la billetera de lo que quieras comprar, no?


----------



## Skaskaska (22 Mar 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Entonces imagino que hay que descargar la billetera de lo que quieras comprar, no?



Tienes que descargar trustwallet, metamask, coinbase wallet, la que sea.
Necesitas ETH para ejecutar cada transacción.

Y si quieres chicharros de los buenos, cuando entres en uniswap y los busques es posible que no te aparezcan. Tendrás que ir a coingecko por ejemplo y copiar la dirección del contrato de ETH del token que desees.


En la bsc igual pero con bnb y pancakeswap.

Guardar la página de ethscan con la operación no vaya a ser que haya que explicar algo a Hacienda 

Para tradear no sé si es lo mejor.


----------



## davitin (22 Mar 2021)

Skaskaska dijo:


> Tienes que descargar trustwallet, metamask, coinbase wallet, la que sea.
> Necesitas ETH para ejecutar cada transacción.
> 
> Y si quieres chicharros de los buenos, cuando entres en uniswap y los busques es posible que no te aparezcan. Tendrás que ir a coingecko por ejemplo y copiar la dirección del contrato de ETH del token que desees.
> ...



Hombre no es para hacer day trading, pero si quieres coger chicharros frescos hay que meterse en estos antros, luego cuando pasan a exchanges grandes ya han multiplicado su precio.

Lo que no se es como le dan un precio al token, parece que no hay libro de compra venta.


----------



## Brannigan (22 Mar 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Hombre no es para hacer day trading, pero si quieres coger chicharros frescos hay que meterse en estos antros, luego cuando pasan a exchanges grandes ya han multiplicado su precio.
> 
> Lo que no se es como le dan un precio al token, parece que no hay libro de compra venta.



El único problema de uniswap es el gas que te sablean, pero si es para coger cierta cantidad, va muy bien.

Enviado desde mi M2007J17G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hugococa (22 Mar 2021)

Bueno,os paso el enlace al grupo de Telegram en español que he creado del proyecto 0chain,hay bastante información y si alguno tiene dudas ahí se pueden responder @Esp0chain


----------



## hugococa (22 Mar 2021)

No me deja poner el enlace,si hacéis una búsqueda por 0chain en español lo encontrareis


----------



## _______ (22 Mar 2021)

@Burbujerofc @MIP @Sr.Mojón 

cual diriais que es el camino mas facil y barato para pasar por ejemplo altcoins ( por ejemplo ada y tron) a dai? 

pancake uniswap?


----------



## ruber et impius (22 Mar 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Entonces imagino que hay que descargar la billetera de lo que quieras comprar, no?



Todos los tokens pertenecen a una cadena. La mayoría son de Ethereum, pero los hay también de Tron, EOS, Polka,etc.. 
Tienes que tener la cartera de Ethereum, nada más, con Metamask o Atomic te basta y con ello puedes tener todos sus tokens, los de ETH. 

El libro de ordenes cerradas está en la blockchain de ETH, el de las posiciones abiertas no está centralizado, lo tienen uniswap, sushi, bancor, balancer, 1Inch, etc.. que como están decentralizados (son Defi), no los puedes tener juntos.

Para comprar tienes que tener el contrato, que te lo da coingecko. Coingecko también te da una idea de si su liquidez es fiable (es muy importante ésto o no podrás vender jamás y te los comerás). Con el contrato puedes saber las últimas transacciones (en ethplorer o en etherscan). Con el contrato el exchange te encuentra el token si éste es un poco raro.

Los precios en los Dexes (exchanges DeFi) se forman habitualmente con MarketMaker, que es una estrategia consistente en tener piscinas de liquidez con pares, por ejemplo, MANA/ETH y con esas piscinas se facilitan los cambios. A mayor es la piscina, más fuerte es el token, menos te puede dejar tirado (huida de ballenas del pool). En general, hay que moverse por encima de 1 millón de dólares al día y de 20-50 millones de capitalización. SLM es un chicharrazo muy arriesgado, pero Polygon-Matic es un campeón. En el riesgo está el gran beneficio, pero de monedas muertas están llenas nuestras cuentas ETH.


----------



## The Grasshopper (22 Mar 2021)

Menuda caída simultánea de las alt


----------



## Burbujerofc (22 Mar 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Menuda caída simultánea de las alt
> Ver archivo adjunto 605294



Casi me pilla una orden para tradear cardano... 
No hay problema, aunque no he llegado al nivel de ludopatía, de vez en cuando...


----------



## Seronoser (23 Mar 2021)

Dos alts resisten con furia porcina las caídas:
Augur (un concepto interesante), y Dent, una vieja conocida del foro, con +300% en una semana.


----------



## davitin (23 Mar 2021)

Que me puede costar una transferencia de eth desde mxc.com a metamask?


----------



## iaGulin (23 Mar 2021)

Pregunta del día... ¿alguno ha invertido parte del dinero de la tesorería de su empresa en btc u otras altcoins? ¿o conoce a alguien que lo haya hecho que no sea Elon Musk? xD
Llevo pensando las últimas semanas seriamente en invertir el 25%.


----------



## Larsil (23 Mar 2021)

Propuesta: 

Blockchain aplicada a el, al amor. Se clasifican el numero de a y de i y de u y de e y de u entre cada unos de los participantes de el blockchain comparativamente, así encuentres pareja más acorde a lo que busques. 

Es decir yo tengo de un tema en concreto 2 a 8000 i 3 u 41 e y 8 o. Y otra tiene pues algo similar y se pueden encontrar.


----------



## Burbujerofc (23 Mar 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> Pregunta del día... ¿alguno ha invertido parte del dinero de la tesorería de su empresa en btc u otras altcoins? ¿o conoce a alguien que lo haya hecho que no sea Elon Musk? xD
> Llevo pensando las últimas semanas seriamente en invertir el 25%.



¿Cuenta si eres remero autónomo? 

Personalmente no conozco a nadie, el único ejemplo así del estilo que me gustaría es Tahini's









Canadian Restaurant Chain Tahini's Converts All Cash Reserves Into Bitcoin – Bitcoin News


Canada-based Middle Eastern restaurant chain Tahini's has converted all of its cash reserves into bitcoin. The company says bitcoin offers a much better alternative to cash savings.




news.bitcoin.com


----------



## MIP (23 Mar 2021)

_______ dijo:


> @Burbujerofc @MIP @Sr.Mojón
> 
> cual diriais que es el camino mas facil y barato para pasar por ejemplo altcoins ( por ejemplo ada y tron) a dai?
> 
> pancake uniswap?



No sabría decirte, no he usado más que la forma clásica que es vía BTC.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Mar 2021)

Estan petando bien las shitcoins, les estan dando pero bien.

Buen momento para entrar o no.............


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (26 Mar 2021)

Han vencido 6 millones de dólares en futuros de Bitcoin y el precio de las altcoin y Bitcoin ha bajado una mierda...,no sé porque en esto de las criptos no se puede saber nunca,pero pinta a subida espectacular en breve.


----------



## _______ (26 Mar 2021)

MIP dijo:


> No sabría decirte, no he usado más que la forma clásica que es vía BTC.



en los protocolos de mezclado como samurai coinjoin etc... puedes mezclar diferentes cryptos? por ejemplo enviar bitcoin y recibir dai? es el resultado de un protocolo de mezclado tan anonimo como un exchange descentralizado?


----------



## davitin (26 Mar 2021)

Alguien sabe algo de waifu token?


----------



## MIP (26 Mar 2021)

_______ dijo:


> en los protocolos de mezclado como samurai coinjoin etc... puedes mezclar diferentes cryptos? por ejemplo enviar bitcoin y recibir dai? es el resultado de un protocolo de mezclado tan anonimo como un exchange descentralizado?



Que yo sepa es solo BTC. Al parecer bien hecho es bastante seguro y anónimo. Claro si luego coges las UTXO resultantes y las vuelves a juntar pues la has cagao pero si no, funciona bien.


----------



## _______ (26 Mar 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Que yo sepa es solo BTC. Al parecer bien hecho es bastante seguro y anónimo. Claro si luego coges las UTXO resultantes y las vuelves a juntar pues la has cagao pero si no, funciona bien.



entonces para pasar de crypto a DAI y de DAI a crypto (O mejor de crypto a monero de de monero a dai, de dai a monero y de monero a crypto) solo quedan exchanges descentralizados? tipo uniswap o bisq? eso es posible no? Lo digo para vender arriba y comprar mas abajo


----------



## davitin (27 Mar 2021)

Una cosa, tengo metamask en el móvil, he agregado usdt a la lista de tokens, pero cuando doy a la opción de agregar me sale la misma dirección que tengo para el token eth....esto es normal?

Otra pregunta...que es mejor? Hacer compras con tokens tipo usdt, eth, directamente en los exchanges tipo uniswap, o usar el token weth? Cobran menos comisiones por tradear/retirar con weth que con otros tokens?


----------



## kynes (27 Mar 2021)

iaGulin dijo:


> Pregunta del día... ¿alguno ha invertido parte del dinero de la tesorería de su empresa en btc u otras altcoins? ¿o conoce a alguien que lo haya hecho que no sea Elon Musk? xD
> Llevo pensando las últimas semanas seriamente en invertir el 25%.



MicroStrategy tiene más que Tesla ... Qué es MicroStrategy, la empresa que se hincha a comprar más bitcoins que Tesla

Desde el desconocimiento y con cierto interés en el tema, si es SL (no autónomo) creo que puede ser muy interesante invertir en cryptomonedas como empresa. Ni idea de como contemplarlo en contabilidad , fiscalidad. ¿Alguien sabe?


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (27 Mar 2021)

Estaba mirando IEOs de probit, y hay uno ahora abierto que se llama Olyseum, entro y hostia.








Iniesta se deja acosar por un puñado de tokens.


----------



## paketazo (27 Mar 2021)

Todo tiene su ciclo, recordadlo. 

Mucha suerte


----------



## davitin (27 Mar 2021)

Bueno nadie sabe responder a lo que he preguntado?


----------



## ruber et impius (28 Mar 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno nadie sabe responder a lo que he preguntado?



Metamask es un wallet, no un CEX. 
De cuenta a cuenta, por ejemplo, desde Atomic a Metamask, ambos wallet, se pueden transferir ETHs de cuenta a cuenta a unos 5-8$. 

Como nos hablas de un CEX, has de mirarte tú mismo qué comisión se llevan ellos. Binance, por ejemplo, se lleva 0.013 ETH (22$) por un widthdrawal de ETHs (cambio a otro monedero). Fee Structure | Binance US


----------



## davitin (28 Mar 2021)

ruber et impius dijo:


> Metamask es un wallet, no un CEX.
> De cuenta a cuenta, por ejemplo, desde Atomic a Metamask, ambos wallet, se pueden transferir ETHs de cuenta a cuenta a unos 5-8$.
> 
> Como nos hablas de un CEX, has de mirarte tú mismo qué comisión se llevan ellos. Binance, por ejemplo, se lleva 0.013 ETH (22$) por un widthdrawal de ETHs (cambio a otro monedero). Fee Structure | Binance US



Una cosa, yo recuerdo que pase usdt de binance a mcx a coste 0 con no se qué rollo usando una red que no tenía ningún coste....esto lo puedo hacer desde mxc a metamask usando dicha red?


----------



## ruber et impius (28 Mar 2021)

davitin dijo:


> Una cosa, yo recuerdo que pase usdt de binance a mcx a coste 0 con no se qué rollo usando una red que no tenía ningún coste....esto lo puedo hacer desde mxc a metamask usando dicha red?



No. Casi todos los DEX y CEX tienen su programa de fidelización. Usando su red, en Binance hay descuentos o puedes tener BNB por reclamar y tiras de ellos y te parece así que es gratis, pero gastas BNB regalados antes por promoción. Con 1Inch, por poner un DEX, tienes el programa de CHI Gastokens, que te reducen hasta un 40% las fees, solo con comprar los CHI con el gas bajito (ahora mismito está tirado a 91 ) y gastarlos al tradear. 

Fíjate lo que dicen: "By default, if you hold BNB in your account, your trading fees will be automatically deducted from your BNB balance." Esos BNB se pueden stakear.

Mxc es un CEX Paco.


----------



## paketazo (29 Mar 2021)

Estamos en 82 en el índice de altcoin. Evidentemente en el pasado llegó hasta 100, pero las últimas ocasiones se frenó sobre 90.

Suerte y precaución.


----------



## The Grasshopper (29 Mar 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Estamos en 82 en el índice de altcoin. Evidentemente en el pasado llegó hasta 100, pero las últimas ocasiones se frenó sobre 90.
> 
> Suerte y precaución.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 611261



Me falta un eje para entender que mide el gráfico y sus implicaciones. Si fueras tan amable explicarlo por favor. Gracias!


----------



## iaGulin (29 Mar 2021)

kynes dijo:


> MicroStrategy tiene más que Tesla ... Qué es MicroStrategy, la empresa que se hincha a comprar más bitcoins que Tesla
> 
> Desde el desconocimiento y con cierto interés en el tema, si es SL (no autónomo) creo que puede ser muy interesante invertir en cryptomonedas como empresa. Ni idea de como contemplarlo en contabilidad , fiscalidad. ¿Alguien sabe?



No es SL, es una cooperativa de dos, que entiendo que sería similar bastando con la aprobación de los socios.
Estando en números verdes y alcista, me parece buena idea arriesgar. Pero creo q si le pregunto a mi asesor le provoco un ictus xD Esta semana veremos que hacemos.


----------



## paketazo (29 Mar 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Me falta un eje para entender que mide el gráfico y sus implicaciones. Si fueras tan amable explicarlo por favor. Gracias!



Se basa en el porcentaje de capitalización de las altcoins respecto a la dominancia de BTC, te dejo el link, ahí puedes trastear cosas. Me parece muy interesante para tomar decisiones.









Altcoin Season Index: Is it Altseason right now?


This tool puts an end to the question "Is it Altcoin season right now?" - Based on data




www.blockchaincenter.net


----------



## The Grasshopper (29 Mar 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Se basa en el porcentaje de capitalización de las altcoins respecto a la dominancia de BTC, te dejo el link, ahí puedes trastear cosas. Me parece muy interesante para tomar decisiones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pedazo de página. Mil gracias.


----------



## bauldepetete (29 Mar 2021)

gracias por el mensaje,
hasta cuando crees que durara este bullrun de Altcoins?
gracias


----------



## paketazo (29 Mar 2021)

bauldepetete dijo:


> gracias por el mensaje,
> hasta cuando crees que durara este bullrun de Altcoins?
> gracias



En mi opinión puede durar unos días más sin corregir, pero dudo que llegue como dicen muchos hasta final de año...pero ojalá

Yo recogería una parte de la cosecha y dejaría otra, dividir el riesgo en mercados de este tipo no tiene por que ser mala idea.

¿Si no supierais nada de análisis técnico que veis aquí?


----------



## paketazo (29 Mar 2021)

No digo que haya que venderlas al 100%, lo que sí parece claro es que hacer un ROI tras esta subida no tendría por que ser malo.

Lo difícil es saber cuando hacerlo, ya que hace semanas comenté que BTC a 60.000$ en esta subida si lo hacía de forma vertical, podría ser punto de ROI, de momento ha perforado los 60.000$ y si por ejemplo se hace un 25% de ROI en 60.000$ y se va a 100.000$, tampoco es un suicidio, ya que no se ha perdido nada, si no simplemente se ha dejado de ganar.

Por otra parte creo más en BTC que en fiat, por eso quizá el fiat, sea solo un medio de lograr más BTC si se saben surfear las olas, digo BTC pero incluyo la favorita de cada uno.


----------



## Sk666 (29 Mar 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> En mi opinión puede durar unos días más sin corregir, pero dudo que llegue como dicen muchos hasta final de año...pero ojalá



Se hablaba de otoño para la corrección

Qué piensas una corrección de por poner números de un 40% para btc podrá arrastrar un 70% a las alts? O puede ser más para ambas?


----------



## paketazo (29 Mar 2021)

Sk666 dijo:


> Se hablaba de otoño para la corrección
> 
> Qué piensas una corrección de por poner números de un 40% para btc podrá arrastrar un 70% a las alts? O puede ser más para ambas?



No soy adivino, ya me gustaría, dicho esto, hay algo que ha quedado pendiente en 18.000$, lo que sucede es que a veces hay cosas que quedan pendientes y te da tiempo a morirte antes de que se cumplan.

para predecir una bajada hay que saber el techo de la subida, y de momento, basándonos en el techo de la subida actual 60K, sacando fibos podría irse a 18.000$

Pero si se va a 100.000$ todo esto cambia.


----------



## paketazo (29 Mar 2021)

Puede ser. No pongo plazo


----------



## cabezadecanoa10 (2 Abr 2021)

Altcoin season calienta que sales


----------



## iaGulin (2 Abr 2021)

En mi humilde opinión BTC no volverá a bajar de 42k. Que si mal no recuerdo es cuando entró Tesla.


----------



## QuepasaRey (2 Abr 2021)

Bueno por fin me tocaba hacerme filthy rich.
Llevo en la nevera ya ni se las semanas.
Estaba atrapadisimo en AAVE, SUSHI, REN, ATOM.
Ha sido tirarse el pedo ETH y salir todas las DeFis disparadas.
El PNL de mañana va a dar muchisimo miedo, pero claro...a cambio de haber estado en el banquillo bastantes dias, ese precio hay que pagarlo.
A sushi y ren todavia podeis subir eh, solo han mostrado los dientes, ahora en Abril van a moonear.


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (2 Abr 2021)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> Bueno por fin me tocaba hacerme filthy rich.
> Llevo en la nevera ya ni se las semanas.
> Estaba atrapadisimo en AAVE, SUSHI, REN, ATOM.
> Ha sido tirarse el pedo ETH y salir todas las DeFis disparadas.
> ...



Solo entrando a mirar en binance me salta un popup avisandome de que lo puedes perder todo.
¿Hay algo especial acerca de estas monedas, algun riesgo fuera de lo comun?


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (3 Abr 2021)

Polkadot no para hasta los 100lereles en 2021. Menudas pajas me estoy haciendo.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (3 Abr 2021)

si hubieses comprado DOTs hace unos meses podrías tirar esa silla floja a la mierda y comprar una buena.


----------



## plus ultra (3 Abr 2021)

Spoiler




Esperaba que llegaran antes pero no tengo prisa.

KAVA 6$ X
XRP 1$
TRX 0,10$ X
[/QUOTE]



A falta de XRP a 1$.



Spoiler






paketazo dijo:


> No digo que haya que venderlas al 100%, lo que sí parece claro es que hacer un ROI tras esta subida no tendría por que ser malo.
> 
> Lo difícil es saber cuando hacerlo, ya que hace semanas comenté que BTC a 60.000$ en esta subida si lo hacía de forma vertical, podría ser punto de ROI, de momento ha perforado los 60.000$ y si por ejemplo se hace un 25% de ROI en 60.000$ y se va a 100.000$, tampoco es un suicidio, ya que no se ha perdido nada, si no simplemente se ha dejado de ganar.
> 
> Por otra parte creo más en BTC que en fiat, por eso quizá el fiat, sea solo un medio de lograr más BTC si se saben surfear las olas, digo BTC pero incluyo la favorita de cada uno.







Explico mis pasos a seguir.He sido mas drástico con esos números y cuando he visto los 60k con cierta resistencia he sacado un 50%. si pasa de 65 volveré a meterlos y si baja lo hare en tramos primero de 10 que seria en 50k y luego de 5,45 y 40K.


----------



## sdPrincBurb (3 Abr 2021)

plus ultra dijo:


> A falta de XRP a 1$.



XRP es la ultima en subir y la que mas rápido sube. 1$ solo sera la primera parada. Espero su ATH para este año. Y mas, pero mejor no doy números...


----------



## The Grasshopper (3 Abr 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> XRP es la ultima en subir y la que mas rápido sube. 1$ solo sera la primera parada. Espero su ATH para este año. Y mas, pero mejor no doy números...



para cuando prevés ese pump de XRP? Tengo previsto meter beneficios de vet en xrp pero tengo que cuadrar el timing Gracias!


----------



## sdPrincBurb (3 Abr 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> para cuando prevés ese pump de XRP? Tengo previsto meter beneficios de vet en xrp pero tengo que cuadrar el timing Gracias!



Si lo supiera seria rico amigo. Yo lo tengo claro, estoy comprado hace meses y he añadido mas en bajadas según he podido y no he vendido ni pienso vender. Es la única manera de no perdérselo.


----------



## Silverado72 (3 Abr 2021)

Comprados 1,794 LINK, un disparo en la oscuridad.


----------



## plus ultra (6 Abr 2021)

plus ultra dijo:


> Esperaba que llegaran antes pero no tengo prisa.
> 
> KAVA 6$ X
> XRP 1$ X
> TRX 0,10$ X



Objetivos cumplidos.


----------



## Beborn (6 Abr 2021)

Que opináis de BTT (Bittorrent).

Una shit coin mas, aprovechando que tienen ya hecha la publicidad gracias al nombre, o por el contrario un proyecto interesante?

Dicen que lo van a meter al uTorrent y tal.


----------



## Beborn (6 Abr 2021)

Se supone que van a usar la red the uTorrents y otros clientes y los tokens para por ejemplo incentivar que los usuarios compartan etc. porque al compartir reciben tokens. O por ejemplo otro de los ejemplos que dieron es que puedes gastar tokens para descargar a mayor velocidad.
Cosas asi...


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (6 Abr 2021)

Aprovechando las bajadas, unos MANA a 0,80 euros y AAVE a 331,4 euros.


----------



## mr nobody (6 Abr 2021)

Yo he entrado en MTRG 



Meter - Empower The Financial Internet


----------



## Skaskaska (7 Abr 2021)

Con todo el respeto a los que habláis de Bitorrent,:
1. ¿Vamos a pagar por un token que cualquiera puede ganar después subiendo cualquier basura a internet? 
2. ¿Qué puto loco va a pagar una mierda por descargar de Bitorrent más rápido? Ya hay alternativas de sobra hoy en día.


Edito: Veo que tiene 6MM de market CAP? Que es el token número 20 de todo el criptomundo? ¿Y encima en la red Tron? Pero qué cojones es esto!


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (8 Abr 2021)

200 CRO a 0,166 euros.


----------



## Mpg80 (8 Abr 2021)

Madre mía como de verde esta todo hoy... quien entrara ayer en todo rojo...


----------



## Beborn (8 Abr 2021)

Mpg80 dijo:


> Madre mía como de verde esta todo hoy... quien entrara ayer en todo rojo...



El rebote del gato muerto? Para atrapar pardillos last minute?

Ya veremos que pasa... yo sigo diciendo que se viene corrección sana.


----------



## Thundercat (8 Abr 2021)

Beborn dijo:


> El rebote del gato muerto? Para atrapar pardillos last minute?
> 
> Ya veremos que pasa... yo sigo diciendo que se viene corrección sana.



Gato muerto seguro, al BTC ya le han puesto velas negras...





Acabo de poner velas negras al bitcoin.


Siempre he tenido ciertos poderes exotericos y capacidades metafisicas que no creeriais. Solo hay que ver mi nick, notrabajo, quien trabaja ahora en España ????, con mi nick incluso consegui mediante la metafisica parar todo el trabajo mundial el año pasado. Pues bien tras llevarme unos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## zz00zz (9 Abr 2021)

La red de pruebas de Maidsafe a comenzado 

Ayer hubo el Lanzamiento de Fleming Testnet









Fleming Testnet v1 Release - *NOW OFFLINE IN PREPARATION FOR TESTNET V2*


The Fleming testnet has dropped! It feels very much like a decade+ of research and development, trial and error, blood, sweat and tears has borne some fruit today. We know you’ve been here for the ride and stuck with us, so enjoy trying it out and of course spread the word of what we’re...




safenetforum.org





La red que para algunos era Imposible ya empieza a SER POSIBLE 

La red DESCENTRALIZADA Y AUTÓNOMA SIN PERMISO

Estoy Feliz

Pocos entienden la red Maidsafe yo incluido de las enormes implicaciones que va a tener 
no solamente en el espacio crypto e Internet si no en el espacio mundial.


 El Nuevo Internet no debe estar basado en una Blockchain

 Introducción

Safe Network Fundamentales

Safe Network Como funciona


----------



## The Grasshopper (9 Abr 2021)

Una pareja se casa en la blockchain de Ethereum por 587 dólares (cointelegraph.com) 

Una pareja californiana ha utilizado anillos tokenizados para inmortalizar su matrimonio en la blockchain de Ethereum. 

Más unidos que por la hipoteca!


----------



## LeeMarvin (9 Abr 2021)

Vídeo y fotos: Los lujos de Javier Biosca, su esposa y su hijo Sergio, acusados de estafar 210 millones


Escribe aquí la descripción de la página




elcierredigital.com


----------



## Skaskaska (12 Abr 2021)

Bnb ya a 560...


----------



## barborico (13 Abr 2021)




----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (13 Abr 2021)

barborico dijo:


>



curioso ver esta mítica altcoin mencionada por aquí. Tienes algo que contarnos acerca de ella? Yo la daba por muerta...


----------



## barborico (13 Abr 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> curioso ver esta mítica altcoin mencionada por aquí. Tienes algo que contarnos acerca de ella? Yo la daba por muerta...



No mucho, mis gigas siguen teniendo el mismo valor fundamental (1byte =1byte), te diría que es mejor que BTC pero



...el rey es el rey


----------



## Edu.R (14 Abr 2021)

Ojito con Dogecoin, que se puede poner en 10 centavos de Dolar.


----------



## Jebediah (14 Abr 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Ojito con Dogecoin, que se puede poner en 10 centavos de Dolar.



A $0,13 está ya..


----------



## jm666 (16 Abr 2021)

VET $0.20


----------



## GarfielD147 (16 Abr 2021)

Alguien me explica qué le ve la gente a DOGE Y CÓMO SE ARRIESGAN a hacer HOLD???? Que están ganando una pasta, pero a mi me daría pánico holdear eso. 

Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Santogrial (16 Abr 2021)

GarfielD147 dijo:


> Alguien me explica qué le ve la gente a DOGE Y CÓMO SE ARRIESGAN a hacer HOLD???? Que están ganando una pasta, pero a mi me daría pánico holdear eso.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9860 using Tapatalk



Se llama burbuja y no tener miedo o bien desconocer que no tiene fundamentales .


----------



## macro (16 Abr 2021)

Santogrial dijo:


> Se llama burbuja y no tener miedo o bien desconocer que no tiene fundamentales .



FOMO, le vemos FOMO. Una cosa es holdear un 20% de tu portafolio y otra muy diferente es holdear un 5% y darlo por perdido de antemano como el que juega a la lotería.


----------



## Mpg80 (17 Abr 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


>



He leido en cointelegraph que estos no son los rothschild que todos pensamos y por el nombre puede crear confusion. Todo y asi todo lo q sea invertir de grandes fondos bienvenido sea.









Rothschild Investment Corp adquiere un cuarto de millón de acciones del fondo de ETH de Grayscale


Rothschild Investment Corp ha adquirido más de 250,000 acciones en el fondo de ETH de Grayscale, y ha añadido 8,000 acciones a su holding en el fondo de BTC, sin embargo, la empresa no tiene ningún vínculo con la famosa dinastía de la familia Rothschild.




es.cointelegraph.com


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (17 Abr 2021)

NANO me está pagando la cena este finde. Y SIA tambien. Y tiene pinta de que son solo las primeras de una larga lista a reventar al infinito. DOGE ha mostrado el camino. 

*TODO A LA PUTA LUNA*


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (17 Abr 2021)

La verdad es que la cosa pinta bien, el FOMO es infinito , vamos a ver, así será mientras BTC quiera


----------



## paketazo (17 Abr 2021)




----------



## Warrants_1X2 (17 Abr 2021)

El tema es,
Va a subir BTC y la curva volvera a valores normales? O va a bajar BTC y estos excesos seran pulidos de alts a menos de la mitad? O ojo.... Se rompera esa grafica por arriba, y la temporada de alts continuara????? Yo me inclino a pensar que algo va a subir BTC pero la dominancia seguirá cayendo.... Veremos


----------



## paketazo (17 Abr 2021)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> El tema es,
> Va a subir BTC y la curva volvera a valores normales? O va a bajar BTC y estos excesos seran pulidos de alts a menos de la mitad? O ojo.... Se rompera esa grafica por arriba, y la temporada de alts continuara????? Yo me inclino a pensar que algo va a subir BTC pero la dominancia seguirá cayendo.... Veremos



Yo pienso que quizá sea momento de sacar algo de pólvora por lo que pueda pasar. No podemos permitirnos el lujo que entrar en guerra bajista y no tener armamento apropiado para vencer al enemigo en una oleada roja largoplacista.

BTC creo que podría volver a 58K y ahí pensárselo de nuevo.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (17 Abr 2021)

Yo entiendo lok dices y es un riesgo alto y probable. Pero de momento me quedo. Unas semanas mas, BTC por debajo de 50 k lo veo ya dificil, aunke es k salga un hdlgp satanista de la FED y nos hunde de un tirón. Pero creo k aguantamos de momento...

Esto solo puede sostenerse con mas subidas de BTC asi k sigamos al rey...


----------



## paketazo (17 Abr 2021)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Yo entiendo lok dices y es un riesgo alto y probable. Pero de momento me quedo. Unas semanas mas, BTC por debajo de 50 k lo veo ya dificil, aunke es k salga un hdlgp satanista de la FED y nos hunde de un tirón. Pero creo k aguantamos de momento...
> 
> Esto solo puede sostenerse con mas subidas de BTC asi k sigamos al rey...



Estoy de acuerdo, pero mantengo pólvora seca por lo que pueda pasar. Y si pongo esa pólvora a una media de un 7% pues más pólvora si llega esa guerra, y si no, es solo coste de oportunidad sano.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (17 Abr 2021)

Yo espero a junio y julio y hare una caja grande, de un 25% o asi. Vamos a ver si aguantamos


----------



## Carlos1 (17 Abr 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> NANO me está pagando la cena este finde. Y SIA tambien. Y tiene pinta de que son solo las primeras de una larga lista a reventar al infinito. DOGE ha mostrado el camino.
> 
> *TODO A LA PUTA LUNA*




Pues en mi caso todo lo contrario, le metí ayer 3 ETH a KCS y no para de mojonear, y es de las pocas en rojo ahora mismo, puta bida.

HODL, HOLD, JOLD, JODL, JOL, HOL.


----------



## Gian Gastone (17 Abr 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> NANO me está pagando la cena este finde. Y SIA tambien. Y tiene pinta de que son solo las primeras de una larga lista a reventar al infinito. DOGE ha mostrado el camino.
> 
> *TODO A LA PUTA LUNA*



los de BINANCE son unos cachondos, ahora que recupero la inversion no deja depositar NANO hasta final de mes por mantenimiento.
EDITO: Volumen BRUTAL hoy en NANO.


----------



## Carlos1 (17 Abr 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> los de BINANCE son unos cachondos, ahora que recupero la inversion no deja depositar NANO hasta final de mes por mantenimiento.
> EDITO: Volumen BRUTAL hoy en NANO.




Prueba a entrar en Kucoin.


----------



## Gian Gastone (17 Abr 2021)

Carlos1 dijo:


> Prueba a entrar en Kucoin.



Si ya lo he pensado si llega a mi precio de salida.

Putos Chinos, Kucoin tambien esta en mantenimiento 维护维护维护维护维护...... son unos cabrones


----------



## paketazo (18 Abr 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Si ya lo he pensado si llega a mi precio de salida.
> 
> Putos Chinos, Kucoin tambien esta en mantenimiento 维护维护维护维护维护...... son unos cabrones



No creáis en las casualidades...


----------



## Thundercat (18 Abr 2021)

jajajajajaj cuando queramos vender no podremos, que hijos de puta


----------



## plus ultra (18 Abr 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> los de BINANCE son unos cachondos, ahora que recupero la inversion no deja depositar NANO hasta final de mes por mantenimiento.
> EDITO: Volumen BRUTAL hoy en NANO.



No es problema de BINANCE o de KUCOIN el único problema es de NANO, llevan desde el principio con el mismo problema y es que en cuanto hay volumen importante de transacciones se capan los nodos. En teoría siendo una DAG esto no debería de ocurrir pero nunca se ha solucionado.


----------



## Beborn (18 Abr 2021)

De hecho la primera y a veces única utilidad de la mayoría de altcoins es poder especular con ellas.
Moneda que no cumpla con esa regla, moneda que nace muerta.

Asi de “crueles” son los mercados


----------



## Gian Gastone (18 Abr 2021)

El problema de Nano era SPAM, y decian que lo habían solucionado con el ultimo upgrade, por eso no dejaban ni ingresar ni retirar nanos en los exchanges. De ahí mi pregunta del incremento muy fuerte del volumen, de donde coño ha salido.


----------



## Gian Gastone (18 Abr 2021)

ha pasado de un volumen de 50 millones el día 16 a un volumen de 3500 millones el día 18. con las entradas bloqueadas.


----------



## Gaysenberg20 (20 Abr 2021)

Necesito consejos sobre altocoins mariconax, aparte del unicornio uniswap. Creo que Mr.Nini lo agradecera.


----------



## Sk666 (21 Abr 2021)

Si os interesa el riesgo y tal, ayer compre copiosa, para meterle poco por si aca... y salir


----------



## plus ultra (21 Abr 2021)

Sk666 dijo:


> Si os interesa el riesgo y tal, ayer compre copiosa, para meterle poco por si aca... y salir



copiosa?

No se si ha salido en el hilo o se habrá comentado por el foro pero yo me he metido poco a poco en PHNX, si las alt dan el ultimo empujón de la temporada esta puede dar una alegría.


----------



## Sk666 (21 Abr 2021)

plus ultra dijo:


> copiosa?
> 
> No se si ha salido en el hilo o se habrá comentado por el foro pero yo me he metido poco a poco en PHNX, si las alt dan el ultimo empujón de la temporada esta puede dar una alegría.



Copiosa es un nuevo proyecto ya XD otro más...







Copiosa - Crypto made easy


Copiosa is an all-in-one cryptocurrency exchange and wallet application. We aim to simplify a complex market by bridging the gap between web2 and web3, allowing users to transition with confidence into the world of cryptocurrency.




copiosa.io












Copiosa Price, COP Live Chart, All-Time High & Market Cap (USD) | Nomics


Copiosa / COP price. Real-time & historical COP data, exchange rates, charts, ATH, & market data priced in USD, JPY, KRW, EUR, etc. Contract: 0x8789337a176e6e7223ff115f1cd85c993d42c25c




nomics.com




Reddit: r/copiosaofficial








Join the Copiosa Official Discord Server!


Check out the Copiosa Official community on Discord - hang out with 2,814 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg




Cada uno debe tomar su propias conclusiones se compra a través de pancake swap

PHNX no la conocía y tiene buena pinta, le voy a echar un vistazo luego en cuanto tenga tiempo.

Está semana es un poco trampa alcista, de hecho creo que la semana que viene vamos a poder comprar en rebajas muchas...

Edito post que se ha embeido todo...
Ultra riesgo...


----------



## Gian Gastone (22 Abr 2021)

Me gustaría saber en que mes estamos de 2017, Si es antes de Mayo entonces la burra parece que tira, si eestamos en Diciembre la cosa esta a punto de desparramar.

2017 RELOAD.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (22 Abr 2021)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Me gustaría saber en que mes estamos de 2017, Si es antes de Mayo entonces la burra parece que tira, si eestamos en Diciembre la cosa esta a punto de desparramar.
> 
> 2017 RELOAD.



Buena apreciación. Por el incremento que ha tenido BTC vs dolar desde que empezaron ambos bull-run, se podría decir que estamos parecido a septiembre o octubre 2017 ahora mismo, con la fase final y brutal del bull-run por llegar... pero todo eso asumiendo que la analogia 2017 es minimamente valida.


----------



## Pirro (22 Abr 2021)

Pues la jugada sí parece la misma que en 2017. Bitcoin se multiplica, atrae la atención mediática y poco después se da inicio la altseason. Antes se hablaba de ICOs, ahora la última polla en verso son los NFT. Por ahora, mismo patrón, mucho humo, mucha roadmap y las alts absorbiendo gran parte del dinero nuevo que entra, conteniendo el precio de Bitcoin. En un tiempo -semanas, meses- habrá un megadump de alts propiciado por una bastante probable subida de Bitcoin y la dominancia de Bitcoin volverá a ganar terreno.

El guión parece claro, lo difícil como siempre acertar con el timing.


----------



## Sr_Manzanas (22 Abr 2021)

Soy el único que comienza a tener un poco de flashback con diciembre de 2017 por como esta sucediento todo?

EDITO: Vale perdon que estaba en otra pagina, estoy como otros efectivamente pensando en lo mismo.


----------



## Thundercat (22 Abr 2021)

Sr_Manzanas dijo:


> Soy el único que comienza a tener un poco de flashback con diciembre de 2017 por como esta sucediento todo?
> 
> EDITO: Vale perdon que estaba en otra pagina, estoy como otros efectivamente pensando en lo mismo.



Yo no viví esa burbuja pero se que la gente ya va a su banco a preguntar por las criptomonedas, alguno haste pide préstamos pa meter y todo.
Esto se está volviendo una locura


----------



## Thundercat (22 Abr 2021)

Pirro dijo:


> Pues la jugada sí parece la misma que en 2017. Bitcoin se multiplica, atrae la atención mediática y poco después se da inicio la altseason. Antes se hablaba de ICOs, ahora la última polla en verso son los NFT. Por ahora, mismo patrón, mucho humo, mucha roadmap y las alts absorbiendo gran parte del dinero nuevo que entra, conteniendo el precio de Bitcoin. En un tiempo -semanas, meses- habrá un megadump de alts propiciado por una bastante probable subida de Bitcoin y la dominancia de Bitcoin volverá a ganar terreno.
> 
> El guión parece claro, lo difícil como siempre acertar con el timing.



Yo creo que caerá todo como siempre, Bitcoin incluido. No veo porque Bitcoin no caería.


----------



## Pirro (22 Abr 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Yo creo que caerá todo como siempre, Bitcoin incluido. No veo porque Bitcoin no caería.



Caerá, está escrito. Lo difìcil es saber el cuándo, desde dónde y hasta cuánto.


----------



## Sr_Manzanas (22 Abr 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Yo no viví esa burbuja pero se que la gente ya va a su banco a preguntar por las criptomonedas, alguno haste pide préstamos pa meter y todo.
> Esto se está volviendo una locura



Mirate los graficos, al final es la mejor manera de ver como ha actuado el precio en el pasado para poder encontrar similitudes y actuar en consecuencia.

Sino hemos terminado el ciclo estamos muy cerca...


----------



## Carlos1 (22 Abr 2021)

Si todo se hunde pues toca HODL durante un par de años, si no vendes no pierdes, y aprovechas la supuesta bajada bestial para comprar más barato. En unos años vas a recuperar lo holdeado además de ganar con lo que has pillado barato. Siempre es un tema psicológico.


----------



## The Grasshopper (22 Abr 2021)

Totalmente de acuerdo. Lo que hay que hacer es aprovechar para hacer buena bolsa de dólares y cuando todo esté hundido y los nocoiners estén on fire comprar a saco.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (22 Abr 2021)

Supongo k btc tanteara los 50.000 y habra dolor.

Es posible k los pierda un dia o dos, y haya dolor alt, pero yo creo k de momento esto va para arriba. Porque el ultimo tiron alcista ja sido sin fuelle, y para una caída dramática hace falta mas euforia.

Los gordos Teslas Microstrategy Square y demas, estan por aqui, a precios no muy lejanos, 35 k, 45 k, 52k, asi k yo estoy tranquilo.

De hecho, espero alguna inversion premium en Eth, BNB, y k haya un bull run en una de estas, y Polka, Cardano, Theta.... Suban al ritmo del rumor.

Sin excesos, pero estoy optimista, no veo fin de ciclo, quizas junio o julio sean mas complicados, veo btc en 75 k en semanas, con el condiguiente arranque ALT.

Y no creo k volvanos a ver a btc con tanta dominancia o como se diga, 50% ya es mucho de hecho, pero 70% lo veo excesivo.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (22 Abr 2021)

A todo esto, he vendido el 75% de mis posesiones en CAKE, casi en máximos, vengo desde 12 y ya a 28 me ha parecido momento de caja y diversificar, aunk me guarso algo porque me parece k es un buen token. 

Y he comprado a buenos precios:

- Synthetyx, SNX. Tuvo un noviembre dic ene fuertes, pero llevs parado desde entonces. Comprado hoy a 16, ha estado mucho a 20, 22 y con maximos en 30. Sin prisas, pero espero una actualizacion de precios fuerte, una vez k arranque y supere 22.

- Heders hashgraph, HBAR. Parecido recorrido tecnico, comprada en 0,28 sus maximos hace una o dos semanas en 0,45. Para aprovechar una recuperacion del mercado e ir mas alla, justo le ha jodido la subida este lío de estos dias.

- Hellium HNT. Viene desde maximos a 21, corrrigiendo la subida desde 6 y actualmente a 13 a mitad de camino. Me impresiona su transfondo, una blockchain wireless para el mundo físico, un poco IoT. No tengo ni zorra, alguno podreis explicarlo mejor, hay un hilo x ahi y me ha convencido la prosa. Token especulativo, ver si cuando acaba este lio y btc vuelve a 60.000 se sube su 50% y repite y supera maximos. 

Me jode soltar CAKE, porque meparece fantástica, mejor k Sushi y si me apuras k Uniswap, pero vale ya un 25% de uniswap y se ha cascado un 150% en dos o tres semanas.

En fin, me kedo el 25% pero es probable km arrepienta, la veo un BNB en potencia


----------



## Mopois (22 Abr 2021)

Yo creo que no se parece en nada al final de 2017, siempre que ha reventado ha hecho unos picos brutales con muchísimo volumen y en este caso se ha quedado plano en los 60-50K.

Pero obviamente no tiene por qué comportarse del mismo modo.


----------



## Gaysenberg20 (23 Abr 2021)

Hold, Paco, hold.

Tenía que decirlo. De momento he comprado otros 500 RVN.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (23 Abr 2021)

Que pasa chavales, cono van esos culos rotos? Hay sangrado o solo escozor?

Si ahora mismo teneus una cartera mejor k un -15% en 24 horas, sois buenos. Yo tengo un -18%, solo soy un ejpeculador Paco


----------



## Gaysenberg20 (23 Abr 2021)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Que pasa chavales, cono van esos culos rotos? Hay sangrado o solo escozor?
> 
> Si ahora mismo teneus una cartera mejor k un -15% en 24 horas, sois buenos. Yo tengo un -18%, solo soy un ejpeculador Paco



Vaya un cripto mariconex.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (23 Abr 2021)

Hay tanto dolor k me esta gustando


----------



## Santogrial (23 Abr 2021)

Exacto!


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (25 Abr 2021)

Me parece k se van a dispara los tokens NFT, llevan mucha caída


----------



## The Grasshopper (27 Abr 2021)

Altseason despegando señores, abróchense los cinturones


----------



## The Grasshopper (1 May 2021)

Actualización sobre la alt season confirmándose y cayendo la dominancia del btc


----------



## Blunae (1 May 2021)

The Grasshopper dijo:


> Actualización sobre la alt season confirmándose y cayendo la dominancia del btc
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 645410



Para los principiantes, es momento de meter a cryptos tipo IOTA, Digibyte...?
O esperar. Os leo que ha entrado en alt season y no sé qué hacer


----------



## The Grasshopper (1 May 2021)

Blunae dijo:


> Para los principiantes, es momento de meter a cryptos tipo IOTA, Digibyte...?
> O esperar. Os leo que ha entrado en alt season y no sé qué hacer



significa que cae la dominancia del Bitcoin frente a las alts. Esto es, sale dinero del Bitcoin con el que se compra ETH y con esté otras alts. Diría que casi cualquiera  Hasta un mono tirando dardos acertaría.


----------



## pablo147 (2 May 2021)

Bee network gratis, descarga la aplicación y comienza, referido para poder entrar mi nombre de usuario: pablo147


----------



## pablo147 (2 May 2021)

¿Cómo ven siacoin, alzara o despeña?


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (3 May 2021)

curioso que quieran salirse todos y mi cartera siga marcando máximos solo 2 semanas despues


----------



## Gian Gastone (3 May 2021)

Blunae dijo:


> Para los principiantes, es momento de meter a cryptos tipo IOTA, Digibyte...?
> O esperar. Os leo que ha entrado en alt season y no sé qué hacer



A IOTA ni se te ocurra meter tus mugrientos euros. 
IOTA es el Mal y es el Capital y del NOM.


----------



## Sk666 (4 May 2021)

He comprado Origin Trail TARC, no conozco bien el proyecto pero por lo que he oído tiene recorrido estos meses, ya veremos









OriginTrail price today, TRAC to USD live, marketcap and chart | CoinMarketCap


Get the latest OriginTrail price, TRAC market cap, trading pairs, charts and data today from the world’s number one cryptocurrency price-tracking website




coinmarketcap.com





Sigo en copiosa, fue una ola de oportunidades...


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (4 May 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> curioso que quieran salirse todos y mi cartera siga marcando máximos solo 2 semanas despues



Yo ayer tb en maximos.

Hoy ya no


----------



## schweiz_cat (6 May 2021)

A quién le interese, estoy haciendo Yield Farming en SpiritSwap y pinta pero que muy bien. Empezó hace apenas 10 días.
Viene a ser el PancakeSwap de la plataforma Fantom, que es similar a Binance pero con la ventaja de ser descentralizada.

Binance (BNB) - PancakeSwap (CAKE)
Fantom (FTM) - SpiritSwap (SPIRIT)


----------



## PatrickBateman (6 May 2021)

Para el que este Interesado he invertido una pequeña cantidad de dinero en Júpiter token $Jup a diferencia de todos los crypto memes que se están pumpeando esto es un proyecto serio , una app de mensajería descentralizada con cifrado militar , sale la versión definitiva el lunes para iOS , no digo que esto sea un unicornio blanco pero tiene un market cap muy bajo una comunidad fiel de holders un equipo de trabajo serio detrás y un producto tangible ya es más que la mayoría de crypto basura 
Aquí dejo la web para los interesados 








Jupiter Project


The people’s blockchain. The Jupiter Project aims to make blockchain accessible and safe for everyone.




gojupiter.tech


----------



## Indrid Cold (6 May 2021)

PatrickBateman dijo:


> Para el que este Interesado he invertido una pequeña cantidad de dinero en Júpiter token $Jup a diferencia de todos los crypto memes que se están pumpeando esto es un proyecto serio , una app de mensajería descentralizada con cifrado militar , sale la versión definitiva el lunes para iOS , no digo que esto sea un unicornio blanco pero tiene un market cap muy bajo una comunidad fiel de holders un equipo de trabajo serio detrás y un producto tangible ya es más que la mayoría de crypto basura
> Aquí dejo la web para los interesados
> 
> 
> ...



Me alegra saber que el Sr. Patrick también sigue este proyecto. Yo tengo ahí metidos unos 60k$ desde hace unos meses, es un hodl de manual, creo que los 0,5 los alcanzara sin ningún esfuerzo, aunque hay peña seria que le da el 1$ como estimación a corto plazo, tras la presentación de la próxima semana. Crucemos los dedos


----------



## PatrickBateman (6 May 2021)

Indrid Cold dijo:


> Me alegra saber que el Sr. Patrick también sigue este proyecto. Yo tengo ahí metidos unos 60k$ desde hace unos meses, es un hodl de manual, creo que los 0,5 los alcanzara sin ningún esfuerzo, aunque hay peña seria que le da el 1$ como estimación a corto plazo, tras la presentación de la próxima semana. Crucemos los dedos



0,5 es un precio razonable ya cuando estuvo apunto de salir metis subió a 0,12 o así es un buen proyecto y una buena idea para entornos corporativos e incluso para criminales y en Estados Unidos hay obsesión con la privacidad , hay que hacer una buena campaña de marketing según comenta el CEO esta esperando al cambio de condiciones de uso de WhatsApp para comenzar a hacerla aprovechando un poco el revuelo y la polémica .
Al final invertir en cryptos no es diferente a la inversión value clásica , buscar algo infravalorado y esperar que el mercado le de su justo valor


----------



## paketazo (6 May 2021)

PatrickBateman dijo:


> 0,5 es un precio razonable ya cuando estuvo apunto de salir metis subió a 0,12 o así es un buen proyecto y una buena idea para entornos corporativos e incluso para criminales y en Estados Unidos hay obsesión con la privacidad , hay que hacer una buena campaña de marketing según comenta el CEO esta esperando al cambio de condiciones de uso de WhatsApp para comenzar a hacerla aprovechando un poco el revuelo y la polémica .
> Al final invertir en cryptos no es diferente a la inversión value clásica , buscar algo infravalorado y esperar que el mercado le de su justo valor



Creo recordar que NKN ya hace meses que ofrece un chat descentralizado y anónimo si no me equivoco. 

Suerte con ello. El que le entró abajo de todo se ha forrado.


----------



## PatrickBateman (6 May 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Donde se compra Patrick?



Uniswap


----------



## quiero_una_hipoteca (7 May 2021)

PatrickBateman dijo:


> Uniswap



También se puede comprar en Pancakeswap como token de red BEP20. Así no te crujen tanto con las comisiones.


----------



## paketazo (7 May 2021)

sdPrincBurb dijo:


> Pero no la encuentro en Pancakeswap con este contrato:
> 
> 0x4B1E80cAC91e2216EEb63e29B957eB91Ae9C2Be8
> 
> Es correcto?



0x0231f91e02debd20345ae8ab7d71a41f8e140ce7

Lo que pones en para ERC20 el que te pongo es para BSC prueba con él a ver si te aparece.

No confundáis la cadena de binance con la de ethereum, hay que configurarla en algunas billeteras que trae en principio solo para ERC20.

Las comisiones son el día y la noche


----------



## quiero_una_hipoteca (7 May 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> 0x0231f91e02debd20345ae8ab7d71a41f8e140ce7
> 
> Lo que pones en para ERC20 el que te pongo es para BSC prueba con él a ver si te aparece.
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, es el contrato correcto para BSC. Además de explicar el tema de las redes y las billeteras. Importante no confundir ...


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (7 May 2021)

Alguien por aqui sabe porque el chicharro de la vieja escuela QTUM está reventandolo estos dias? Tenia unas pocas desde 2018 y me están dando la felicidad.


----------



## plus ultra (7 May 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Alguien por aqui sabe porque el chicharro de la vieja escuela QTUM está reventandolo estos dias? Tenia unas pocas desde 2018 y me están dando la felicidad.



Otro por aquí que también esta alegre con chicharros que tenia por ahí olvidados, la que me tiene  es TEL de la que tengo unos cientos de miles desde 2018.

Los chicharros dan muy buenos beneficios sabiendo esperar pero hay que dedicarle muuucho tiempo. Estoy saliendo de algunos que tengo y centrando recursos para apostar de forma mas fuerte en otros proyectos a los que pueda prestar mas atención.

QTUM la he soltado en 25$
BCH en 1.200$ (creo que me precipite)
MATIC en 0.70
DGB en 0.10 también creo que fue precipitado aunque a toro pasado...
TEL visto lo visto la voy a conservar por ahora

Me he metido en TRU y en TOMO.


----------



## Sinjar (14 May 2021)

Os cuento el trade que he hecho en poco mas de 8h con un 70% de beneficio.

TOKEN: Aquagoat (Binance Smart Chain)
WEB: https://www.aquagoat.finance/
BSCSCAN: Aquagoat (AQUAGOAT) Token Tracker | BscScan
Contrato: 0x07af67b392b7a202fad8e0fbc64c34f33102165b

Grupo de Telegram: AquaGoat
Este grupo oficial de holders tiene unos 21K usuarios a tope holdeando y tradeando (del royo Shiba).


Entré a las 4 de la madrugada aprox, y he vendio esta mañana sobre las 12 y pico. Añadí la operación a mi portafolio de coinmarketcap y al levantarme estaba en torno a un 50% de beneficio, tuvo una caída, y al llegar al 70% vendí.

Compra y venta a través de Pancakeswap. Se que no es mucho porcentaje, pero en pocas horas y al meter buen dinero, no esta mal. Ahora tengo un 70% mas de los BNB que invertí.

El gas de la Binance smart chain, es ridículo en comisión...


----------



## yoshi (14 May 2021)

como se hace el trade?


----------



## Silverado72 (23 May 2021)

Hala, 1150 RVN y 1 XVS, para divertirme esta mañana. El festín o la matanza continua.


----------



## paketazo (23 May 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Hala, 1150 RVN y 1 XVS, para divertirme esta mañana. El festín o la matanza continua.



Investiga a cerca de XVS puede ser el pelotazo padre o un timo, El tal Joselito que lleva el tema y fundador, parece que no sabe bien como devolver los tokens vendidos para cubrir las garantías sin que estas hubieran llegado a ejecutarse, y ahora le reclaman muchas personas por incumplir el protocolo, o por un fallo del mismo debido a la volatilidad de estos días.

Un saludo


----------



## Mpg80 (16 Jun 2021)




----------



## _______ (16 Jun 2021)

TARI

NO DIGO MAS


----------



## Mpg80 (17 Jun 2021)




----------



## Mpg80 (17 Jun 2021)

Release Voyager Cluster (v1.10.4) · ethereum/go-ethereum


Geth v1.10.4 is a feature release and adds compatibility with the upcoming London hard fork. For more information about the content and scheduling of the fork, please check the London specification...




github.com





Publicada nueva version de Eth.

Geth v1.10.4 is a feature release and adds compatibility with the upcoming London hard fork.

After a long R&D process, and extensive testing, we are pleased to announce that Geth v1.10.4 enables snap sync by default. At the time of this release, geth is able to fully synchronize the Ethereum mainnet in approximately 7 hours (using AWS i3.2xlarge with NVMe SSD).


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (6 Jul 2021)

Binance suspende los Sepas con euros


----------



## MIP (17 Jul 2021)

Aparentemente Haven Protocol ha sido hackeado y preparan una reversión de cadena. 





__





Haven Protocol Announces Hard Fork Rollback on Monday, July 19, 2021 – Haven Protocol XHV – Private Money







havenprotocol.org





Lo mismo con ThorChain 









ThorChain pierde hasta $7.6 millones en el reciente exploit de 'Chaosnet', y le ofrece al hacker una recompensa para que devuelva los fondos


La red ThorChain sigue parada después de que el protocolo sufriera un hackeo en el que se estima que el autor se hizo con $7.6 millones en criptoactivos.




es.cointelegraph.com


----------



## _______ (17 Jul 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Aparentemente Haven Protocol ha sido hackeado y preparan una reversión de cadena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOS POW SON mas seguros? cual es el pow mas seguro despues de btc?


----------



## paketazo (18 Jul 2021)

Sobre mediados de agosto todo listo.









Altcoin Season Index: Is it Altseason right now?


This tool puts an end to the question "Is it Altcoin season right now?" - Based on data




www.blockchaincenter.net


----------



## MIP (18 Jul 2021)

_______ dijo:


> LOS POW SON mas seguros? cual es el pow mas seguro despues de btc?



Son más seguros porque los bloques se pueden verificar solo con mirar el nivel de dificultad basado en bloques pasados, y la solución del minero. 

En estas monedas experimentales (pues no cabe otra forma de llamarlas) o bien juegan con el fuego de algoritmos de dificultad manipulables, o con pruebas basadas en condiciones repletas de exploits. 

El PoW más seguro después del de BTC es el que requiera más gasto.

En Dash pusieron en marcha recientemente los chainlocks, que son básicamente un consenso reforzado por los masternodes mediante el cual no se puede hacer una reorganización de cadena más allá de un determinado punto, pero me consta que han sudado sangres para hacerlos funcionar correctamente sin que la cadena se quedase tostada.


----------



## _______ (18 Jul 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Son más seguros porque los bloques se pueden verificar solo con mirar el nivel de dificultad basado en bloques pasados, y la solución del minero.
> 
> En estas monedas experimentales (pues no cabe otra forma de llamarlas) o bien juegan con el fuego de algoritmos de dificultad manipulables, o con pruebas basadas en condiciones repletas de exploits.
> 
> ...



y monero al ser asiic resistant? porque ravencoin tiene mas hashrate, es mas seguro que monero?


----------



## MIP (18 Jul 2021)

_______ dijo:


> y monero al ser asiic resistant? porque ravencoin tiene mas hashrate, es mas seguro que monero?



Lo de monero es otra historia, el actual algoritmo es RandomX, que es una especie de prueba de trabajo a traves de funciones aleatorias ejecutadas en una maquina virtual, y que requieren bastante memoria. 

No es comparable el hashrate de RandomX con el de otras monedas de hash criptografico.


----------



## Claudius (20 Jul 2021)

MIP dijo:


> Son más seguros porque los bloques se pueden verificar solo con mirar el nivel de dificultad basado en bloques pasados, y la solución del minero.
> 
> En estas monedas experimentales (pues no cabe otra forma de llamarlas) o bien juegan con el fuego de algoritmos de dificultad manipulables, o con pruebas basadas en condiciones repletas de exploits.
> 
> ...



Me consta que lo que te consta, se ciñe a la barra del cryptobar.

ChainLocks lleva corriendo desde 2019 a full en 2021 se mejoró y fruto de eso es que la marca creada de 'calidad de servicio' corriendo el protocolo de Dash llamada 'FastPass' permite que si el tercero explota la red de Dash con la última actualización de protocolo, pueda lucirla en su marketing y figure en el sitio de Dash 








Participantes FastPass - Dash


Esta página enumera los socios que han sido reconocidos por la red de Dash por tener una experiencia de usuario mejorada o un servicio valioso para los comerciantes. Aprende más.




www.dash.org





Dónde básicamente se enseña al usuario que una TX se confirma dándola por *segura al instante como hace Kucoin* o en 1 confirmación (2,5min) como hace Binance u otros hasta Coinbase lo tiene implementado.
Mientras que en Bitcoin quienes explotan la red comercial tienen de media 3 confirmaciones (30min).

Así que las empresas (terceros) que explotan los negocios cripto han hablado. 

*El PoW + seguro desde que se implementó ChainLocks es el protocolo de Dash,* mientras tecnológicamente no se demuestre lo contrario, ya que ChainLocks (Tier2) refuerza la seguridad de ser líder en X11 (Tier1). 

Bitcoin es líder en SHA256, y los mantras de la seguridad cuanto más gasto (esquema piramidal style) es un buen discurso de 2018.


----------



## MIP (21 Jul 2021)

Claudius dijo:


> Me consta que lo que te consta, se ciñe a la barra del cryptobar.



¿Estuviste tú probando 0.13 y 0.14 y la activación de los DIP 3, 8 y 10 en testnet como hice yo?


----------



## kit1004 (26 Jul 2021)




----------



## Silverado72 (9 Ago 2021)

Iba a vender unos miles de HOT que tenía por ahí, pero viendo el arreon de hoy me voy a esperar un poco mas.


----------



## Big_Lanister (9 Ago 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Sobre mediados de agosto todo listo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




que ocurre sobre mediados de agosto?


----------



## paketazo (9 Ago 2021)

Big_Lanister dijo:


> que ocurre sobre mediados de agosto?



Si todo va según el plan, las principales altcoins empezarán a tirar con fuerza arriba, rebajando la dominancia de BTC, y podría prolongarse hasta finales de año.


----------



## disken (10 Ago 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Si todo va según el plan, las principales altcoins empezarán a tirar con fuerza arriba, rebajando la dominancia de BTC, y podría prolongarse hasta finales de año.



Y según el gráfico no se podría interpretar que falta un mes de Bitcoin season donde ganaría dominancia?







Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (10 Ago 2021)

disken dijo:


> Y según el gráfico no se podría interpretar que falta un mes de Bitcoin season donde ganaría dominancia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Podría. Perfectamente. No son cálculos exactos. Más bien estimaciones


----------



## hyperburned (14 Ago 2021)

Ethereum no acaba de arrancar...


UP!


----------



## Edu.R (15 Ago 2021)

Que le está pasando a Cardano. He mirado ahora la lista por curiosidad, se ha puesto 3º en dominancia y en una semana ha subido un 50%.


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (15 Ago 2021)

Edu.R dijo:


> Que le está pasando a Cardano. He mirado ahora la lista por curiosidad, se ha puesto 3º en dominancia y en una semana ha subido un 50%.



El bueno de Charles ha anunciado smart contracts para el 19 de septiembre


----------



## Thundercat (16 Ago 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Sobre mediados de agosto todo listo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







La historia se repite... y puede que con más fuerza esta vez


----------



## disken (18 Ago 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> La historia se repite... y puede que con más fuerza esta vez



Estamos viendo que el índice se muestra enormemente favorable para btc, pero no estamos viendo una mejora de la dominancia.


----------



## Thundercat (18 Ago 2021)

haber comprao hace 2 años


----------



## Edu.R (18 Ago 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> haber comprao hace 2 años



Da igual cuando leas esto


----------



## Thundercat (18 Ago 2021)

haber comprao


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (18 Ago 2021)

Llorón.


Sabes lo que dicen no? *"gambling is only a problem when you lose"*


----------



## _______ (18 Ago 2021)

risk all and eveerything, i dont want you to be a buisnessman I want you to be a gambler


----------



## disken (19 Ago 2021)

¿¿Se sabe cuando van a Activar la red IOTA para retiradas desde el bainans??


----------



## hyperburned (22 Ago 2021)




----------



## Bucanero (23 Ago 2021)

disken dijo:


> ¿¿Se sabe cuando van a Activar la red IOTA para retiradas desde el bainans??



He oído por otros foros que finales de agosto pero no me fío mucho. Yo también tengo un poco y no me hace gracia tener en un echange nada.


----------



## Silverado72 (23 Ago 2021)

Un puñadito de CGLD aprovechando una leve bajada, por si la flauta sigue sonando.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (30 Ago 2021)

Entrando en MKR y KLAY. El tiempo dira si son buenas elecciones.


----------



## Mpg80 (31 Ago 2021)

Justo salido ahora mismo de eth en 3335$ esperando una bajadita para volver a entrar. 

Me salí de Atom antes de tiempo pero recogiendo bien. Lastima Solana que no tenia mas para echar y lo habria petado.

Estoy por entrar en ADA ahora que en la testnet ha ido todo fino y creo q rompe ATH estos proximos dias con Alonzo.


----------



## Edu.R (2 Sep 2021)

He leido que Paypal también acepta Litecoin.

Litecoin nunca ha sido "famosa", pero si una secundaria de lujo. Siempre está ahi.


----------



## Larsil (6 Sep 2021)

¿Z-Cash? ¿Bitcoin?


----------



## davitin (18 Sep 2021)

Este hilo está abandonado?


----------



## paketazo (27 Sep 2021)

Increíble ... he tenido que ir a buscar este hilo a la sexta página cuando durante años ha estado en la primera y bien arriba.

Solo entro para saludar y decir que esta noche he pillado un puñado de VAB (0,055$) , me aburría y me dije , ¡vamos a perder algo de pasta!

Espero os vaya bien a todos.

Un saludo


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (27 Sep 2021)

Hombre, el Dorado Lidl no le pone chincheta, pero creo que será mas por problema técnico que otra cosa.

Pille REN y un ATM de muestra, aunque no soy futbolero.


----------



## Linterna Pirata (27 Sep 2021)

Se habla de Lukso...


----------



## Novatohimbersor (6 Oct 2021)

si tenéis tiempo y queréis acumular algunos satoshis. Puede que sea el momento.


----------



## novatohimbersorI (22 Oct 2021)

el que haya especulado con Fantom y One se estará sacando unos satoshis

y puede que sigan un poco más pero ya va a ser a costa de joder a otros bastante con unas bolsas que creo cargarán para quizás cambiar por usdt


----------



## Sk666 (24 Oct 2021)

Hola a todos,
Hacía tiempo... que no posteaba en Burbuja y estaba buscando este hilo, lo veo muerto...
Simplemente dar mi enhorabuena a los que seguimos en Fantom!


----------



## paketazo (24 Oct 2021)

Muchos de los que escribían por aquí ya se han "retirado" Piensa que desde los orígenes del hilo ha habido muchos holders de Monero de cuando estaba a menos de 1$, lo mismo para ETH.

Recuerdo muchos foreros con 100 ETH, 1000 Moneros, varios master nodos de Dash ... no se habla de ellos, solo se habla de BTC o del última que esté de moda.

No hace tanto algún forero por aquí recomendó solana y luna y desde entonces han hecho más de un 100X

No todos los millonarios que haya por este foro han salido de BTC eso te lo aseguro. Lo que hay que matizar también es que por aquí han pasado también enormes montañas de mierda que se han ido al puto guano.

Muchos que me lean sabrán de lo que hablo, y seguro que unos cuantos sueltan una cómplice sonrisa recordando los orígenes de estos hilos.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## Sk666 (25 Oct 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> No hace tanto algún forero por aquí recomendó solana y luna y desde entonces han hecho más de un 100X



No sé qué teleco, muy grande! , de aquella compre Luna que todavía las tengo pero claro no compre las que debía...


----------



## paketazo (25 Oct 2021)

Sk666 dijo:


> No sé qué teleco, muy grande! , de aquella compre Luna que todavía las tengo pero claro no compre las que debía...



el maestro andy teleco fue. Aún recuerdo un post suyo explicando como tekenizar plata .

Como podéis ver, otro que ya no necesita postear nada por aquí. Solo quedamos los pobres, o malos inversores.

@The Fucking Andyteleco


----------



## novatohimbersorI (26 Oct 2021)

leyendo a foreros como Pimp y algún otro creo que la especulación podría estar llegando a otra burbuja? 

están surfeando la ola bien y me alegro. Con 2 cojones mientras puedan

Toda una nueva generación ganando más pasta (fiat) en un mundo que ya ha cambiado y en el que la locura se combate con más locura? 

Los pioneros de 2009, 2010, 2013...bien merecido que tienen ahora estar en su isla, yate o en las sombras. 


Ahora bien. Que aquí hay gente de distintos sectores y aunque no entrasen o entrasemos antes. Quizás por tener muy arraigada la mentalidad de remero que es difícil de dejar atrás. Tiene su aquel poder dedicar cada mes a compras mensuales ahorrando en Bitcoños. 


Si la vida de alguno tañero estuviera en otra situación me imagino que aquí habría más burbujos dejando su actual vida de remero


----------



## novatohimbersorI (26 Oct 2021)

por falta de tiempo no lo hacía pero Fantom sigue "regalando" satoshis


----------



## zumbito (30 Oct 2021)

novatohimbersorI dijo:


> leyendo a foreros como Pimp y algún otro creo que la especulación podría estar llegando a otra burbuja?
> 
> están surfeando la ola bien y me alegro. Con 2 cojones mientras puedan
> 
> ...



Esos foreros que citas yo creo que estan pagados por los proyectos, o no estan ganango todo lo que dicen que ganan. Por los modales, el desprecio a todo lo que no sea lo que ellos lleevan, se hace bastante evidente que lo unico que quieren es pumpear proyectos. No creo que sean representativos del estado general de las cryptos.


----------



## bauldepetete (3 Nov 2021)

Bueno se repetira la historia de nov dic y enero de 2017?


----------



## quiero_una_hipoteca (4 Nov 2021)

bauldepetete dijo:


> Bueno se repetira la historia de nov dic y enero de 2017?



No sé si se repetirá o no, pero al menos es lo que nos intentan mostrar en los análisis.


----------



## zumbito (4 Nov 2021)

bauldepetete dijo:


> Bueno se repetira la historia de nov dic y enero de 2017?



Yo no estaba en cripto en aquel entonces pero que tipo de ganancias esperais en los proyectos tipo top 10? Son demasiado grandes para hacer un x20 o es posible?


----------



## bauldepetete (4 Nov 2021)

zumbito dijo:


> Yo no estaba en cripto en aquel entonces pero que tipo de ganancias esperais en los proyectos tipo top 10? Son demasiado grandes para hacer un x20 o es posible?




comprar en estas fechas por ejemplo a 0,01 y la moneda estar en Enero principios de febrero a 1.25
gente que con 1000 los convirtieron en 100.000, fue una explosion, semana seguida de velas verdes,


----------



## zumbito (4 Nov 2021)

bauldepetete dijo:


> comprar en estas fechas por ejemplo a 0,01 y la moneda estar en Enero principios de febrero a 1.25
> gente que con 1000 los convirtieron en 100.000, fue una explosion, semana seguida de velas verdes,



Joder, ojala se repita... Con un x10 firmo


----------



## Silverado72 (7 Nov 2021)

Con el añadido de hoy supero los 500 HBAR. Próxima meta, los 750.


----------



## zumbito (7 Nov 2021)

Cuantas X crees que son posibles?


----------



## paketazo (7 Nov 2021)

Olvidaros de encontrar un patrón lógico.

Tanto se puede ir XRP a 5$ antes de un mes, como ponerse BTC a 25.000$, o venir una del puesto 1000 y meterse top 20

Lo que siempre he dicho es que si te has perdido un pump, no corras tras él, has de saber que habrá otro y otro y otro, pero si no tienes balas llegado el momento estarás jodido.

Recordad la gente hace años entrando en IOTA a 4$ por que se iba a 100$ ... ¿Cuánto llevan esperando para recuperar el cash?

No se trata de justificar el motivo de la subida o de la bajada, se trata de no ser pardillo y calentarse en el peor momento FOMO.

Si una coin lleva un 100X es posible que haga un 110X, pero también es posible que caiga desde máximos un 50%

Si queréis apostar pues que sepáis que es lo que estáis haciendo, otra cosa es buscar razonamientos para autoconvencernos de que lo estamos haciendo bien.

He comprado mierda que ha hecho un 20X en días y teóricamente buenas monedas con desarrollo que han quedado perdidas en la tabla ... tras años tonteando en esto, concluyo que no vale la pena ni molestarse en leer nada o buscar explicaciones .. simplemente HOLD y llegado el momento "si llega" ROI y dejar el resto.


----------



## zumbito (7 Nov 2021)

Yo no he dicho que este protegido, solo he preguntado cuanto piensas que pueden hacer monedas tipo top10, solo eso.


----------



## zumbito (8 Nov 2021)

Yo voy servido de estas. Es curiosidad, porque mi portfolio mayoritariamente son top 10. Mas abajos no se donde meter, me pierdo entre scams, memes y demas.


----------



## vcastrati (13 Nov 2021)

Un recién llegado por aquí que entró este febrero y no vendió nada porque creía que era infinito (primera inversion de mi vida ADA y VET), tras eso muchas vueltas y cagadas por criptos ruinosas... todo aprendido, comprado todo en el dip y ahora esperando a ver si pega pelotaso para salirme bien en ganancias y esperar otro dip...

Una vez comentada mi ruinosa historia... mis gemas, no conocidas, a día de hoy son: TRIAS (no recomiendo entrar ya), TRAC, DSLA y OMI

En fin, solo por comentar por si alguien quiere echar un vistazo por ahí y puede aprovecharse de mis horas leyendo y viendo videos y foros....

Un saludo


----------



## Silverado72 (13 Nov 2021)

@calopez la chincheta...


----------



## TRYTON (14 Nov 2021)

@calopez chincheta ya !


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (16 Nov 2021)

Bajada generalizada: BTC un 10%, VET Y GRAPH un 16%...


----------



## Larsil (16 Nov 2021)

Hay ahora una que es* huskyx, ¿alguien sabe cómo se compra? Ta en auge. *


----------



## Ben Bernanke (23 Nov 2021)

ola k ase? estoi biahando nel tiempo pero mhe confundio keria yega a vende el biscoin a 500mil lereles pero he frenao aki. kompre muxo biscoin a 300 leuros kuando de mi tiempo 2023 biahe a 2016 a kompra. nu ze polke yege aki y falta un año para ke el biscoin alcansse 500mil. biahe en marzo 2023 pero no habia panemia ni el papa muerto ni lo xino estaban en la gerra como aki si van a esta pronto. debo esta ne 1 mundo paralelo, donde bengo no avia NFT solo cards del sapo pepe. kreo ke de otro futuro avran biahado lo xino con el viruz en mi tiempo presente 2023 avia pazz y 1 autodidacta galego deskubrio komo biaha nel tiempo. soi 1 de sus primeros biahero fui a buska biscoin barato a 2016 porke no pude yega a 2011 pero aora de 2016 solo pude regresa a este ecstraño 2021 alternatibo


----------



## TRYTON (23 Nov 2021)

Vaya pepinazo AMP ,no ?


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (23 Nov 2021)

A mi plin, voy a comprar Proton XPR, y ORAO, aunque esta ultima no es una altcoin.


----------



## HOOOR (7 Dic 2021)

Nadie comenta nada de trazable? La vechain Española patrocinada por lanzadera, la incubadora de startups de Juan Roig. Ayer colapso su web en el primer día de emisión de tokens.


----------



## HOOOR (7 Dic 2021)

Para el día 13 hay una segunda ronda de inversión pública para capitales desde 100€ con el precio del token a 20 céntimos. Yo tuve suerte y entre ayer por 15 céntimos, eso sí con un mínimo de 500€. El proyecto tiene muy buena pinta, y sorprende el poco ruido mediático.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (7 Dic 2021)

HOOOR dijo:


> Para el día 13 hay una segunda ronda de inversión pública para capitales desde 100€ con el precio del token a 20 céntimos. Yo tuve suerte y entre ayer por 15 céntimos, eso sí con un mínimo de 500€. El proyecto tiene muy buena pinta, y sorprende el poco ruido mediático.



Le he echado un ojo rápido y apesta a ICO ramplona del 2017. Te deseo suerte, yo no me meto ahí.


----------



## HOOOR (7 Dic 2021)

Spanish_Pompliano dijo:


> Le he echado un ojo rápido y apesta a ICO ramplona del 2017. Te deseo suerte, yo no me meto ahí.



Pero es que esto viene de una empresa real, no esperes no van a ser los ultimos en alta tecnologia. Pero si el proyecto es serio puede atraer muchas empresas del sector alimentario, demanda real y mucho dinero, es un sector estrategico en españa.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (7 Dic 2021)

Un poquito de HNT y de AAVE.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (7 Dic 2021)

HOOOR dijo:


> Nadie comenta nada de trazable? La vechain Española patrocinada por lanzadera, la incubadora de startups de Juan Roig. Ayer colapso su web en el primer día de emisión de tokens.








Token TRZ - Trazable


Un token que tiene como objetivo potenciar la automatización de la cadena de producción en este sector, mejorar la calidad y seguridad de los alimentos y garantizar el bienestar social a través de Trazable, nuestro software de trazabilidad 360.




trazable.io





Que petardez, te piden identificarte con documento, como si fueran un exchange.


----------



## Sk666 (4 Ene 2022)

He comprado estás dos LACE, XTM, ya veremos.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (4 Ene 2022)

Un pelin de ICX aprovechando su bajada de un 33% en una semana.


----------



## Spanish_Pompliano (4 Ene 2022)

eh, @Pimp tú que sabes de shitcoins bien jugosas, qué opinas de MoongoseCoin $Mong ? veo mucho crypto-influencer metiendo el morro ahí y me está tentando...


----------



## siroco (24 Ene 2022)

calopez dijo:


> Venimos de
> Especulación con ALTCOINS IV



¿por qué coño no está ALTCOINS V en la chincheta en lugar de "venimos"?


----------



## ENRABATOR (27 Ene 2022)

El hilo de CryptoWolf Finance ha desaparecido y el gordo de las harinas que lo fundo ha puesto su instagram en modo privado, ademas de borrar menciones al proyecto?


----------



## tixel (1 Feb 2022)

Por que coño hay que entrar en este hilo viniendo del anterior que es el que tiene chincheta.


----------



## mr nobody (1 Mar 2022)

Pregunta de novato pero que aun no me a quedado claro: por que el supply de ETH aumenta sin limite?

Van a quemar tokens para contener el supply? Se va a ir al infinito?

@calopez chincheta ya leches!!


----------



## PaolaG (11 Mar 2022)

mr nobody dijo:


> Pregunta de novato pero que aun no me a quedado claro: por que el supply de ETH aumenta sin limite?



Eth info encuentras en Ethermine - Ethereum (ETH) mining pool


----------



## Larsil (18 Abr 2022)

Tiene que haber el sistema lsiuo en 878 mil trillones de lele. Eso en no más de 2 horas. Se pueden hacer contratos muy xártus con este sistema, de el Tiempo de las Palabras.


----------



## Larsil (13 May 2022)




----------



## HOOOR (22 Nov 2022)

Ya nadie especula con alcoins??


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (22 Nov 2022)

Yo he comprado algo de OVR y de XPR hoy. Pero cantidades simbólicas. Lo que hace falta es una chincheta para este hilo, pero Calvopex ni siente ni padece, o se le atascó la chincheta en el capítulo IV.


----------



## El Anarquista (25 Nov 2022)

HOOOR dijo:


> Ya nadie especula con alcoins??



Si, pero esperaría algunos meses más.


----------



## Larsil (31 Dic 2022)

La deuda es dinero por pagar, de dinero que no hay, pero sí había u habría, entonces pagarla es estúpido, porque ya lo había ese dinero. Y no pagarla es estúpida porque debido a que muchos no daben esto, se pelean por ese ilusorio dinero. Técnicamente, además no costaría más ese dinero que se crearía para pagar la deuda, que él que ya supuestamente existe. Es hacer tiempo al tiempo él dinero FIAT. Mucho mejor, la moneda Nano.


----------

